# Pimp my PC 2020: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2020: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

						Wenn neue Spiele nur noch ruckeln und der PC trotzdem lautstark gekühlt werden muss, dann ist es höchste Zeit zum Aufrüsten. Bei Pimp my PC 2020 geschieht das kostenlos für sechs PCGH-Leser! Zusammen mit den Aktionspartnern Adata, Be Quiet und MSI bringt PC Games Hardware die Spiele-PCs von sechs Teilnehmern auf Vordermann.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2020: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


----------



## rogmm (7. Oktober 2020)

Mein Pc
Gehäuse: Enermax StarryFort SF30
Mainboard: Asus strix gaming b450
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Wasserkühlung: Enermax Aquafusion 240 mm
Grafikkarte: Asus Rog Strix RX590 8GB
Ram: trident z 2400mhz
SSD: Samsung 860 QVO 1 TB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB
Netzteil: CP 750W CombatPower (2012)

Mein Wunsch
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Kenny2105 (7. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag PCGH Team und vielen Dank für solch eine tolle Aktion!

Das Aktuelle System wird gerade komplett neu gestaltet und zum Einsatz kommt:
1 x570 Gaming Edge Wifi
1 Dark Power 850W Platinum
1 WD_Black SN570 500GB NVMe
1 MX500 von Crucial 2TB
1 MATREXX 70 ADD-RGB 3F
1 G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600

Neu erworben werden sollen:
Prozessor: Neuste AMD Serie oder 9 3900x
CPU Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 4
Grafikkarte: GTX 3080

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Folgendes ist beim Punkterechner entstanden:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sollte ich das Glück haben und gewinnen, würde ich mir nur noch den Prozessor und den CPU Kühler holen müssen und könnte dies auch umgehend. Gerne erkläre ich mich bereit Bilder, Benchmarks und einen Bericht zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MXS12D2 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Ich finde diese Aktion super und versuche es dieses Jahr erneut. Natürlich  würde ich mich sehr über ein upgrate freuen und  Wünsche allen viel Glück. Mfg Danny

Mein aktuelles Systhem:

Cpu: i7-3770K @4.6Ghz
Gpu: GTX 1070 Strix (auf den Bild noch eine GTX 970 G1)
Cpu-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 Gb DDR3
Mainboard: Z77A-GD65
Festplatte: 500gb ssd 850 evo
Netzteil: Seasonic 500Watt Bronze
Gehäuse: Thermaltake F31
Lüfter: 3x  Be Quiet Pure Wings 120
Monitor: Asus PB278QR

Meine Wunsch Komponenten: 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## TranceMaster84 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Pc Games HardwareRedaktion ,  erstmal Danke für die Aktion  und finds echt stark dass ihr das macht ,   vieleicht weht ja ein Fentchen Glück  

meine aktuelle Pc Konfiguartion : 

Cpu : AMD Ryzen 7 2700 @ 3.2 Ghz 
GrafikKarte : Zotac Gforce 1050 ti Oc mit 4 Gb Ram 
Uraltes Unmodulares Siemens Pc Gehäuse / Micro Atx von 2008 
Cpu Kühler ist der Boxed Kühler vom Ryzen 2700 
Arbeitsspeicher 32 Gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 Mhz 
Netzteil : Coolermaster B700 V2 
Mainboard : Asus Tuf B450- Pro Gaming
3x SATA SSD ( Samsung 860 Evo 500 Gb , Samsung 860 Evo 250 Gb und eine ScanDisk SSD mit 1Tb 
Pc Gehäuse : Siemens Scaleo P von 2008 ( Micro Atx ) 

Ich würde sehr gern mein Pc aufrüsten,mit dem ich hauptsächlich Musik mache und ab und an auch mal Zocke ,nur leider ist er leistunsmäßig absolut aus der Zeit ,auch das eigentliche Pc Gehäuse habe ich schon über 10 Jahre ,und dazu ist es auch noch ein total veraltetes Unmodulares Micro Atx Gehäuse  , somit ist aufrüstmäßig nicht viel möglich .

 Ein Amd Ryzen 9 9300 X wollte ich auch ursprünglich mal gegen mein alten Ryzen 7 2700 tauschen ,

Meine Wunsch Komponenten : 

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 45 (12 Punkte übrig)


----------



## stockfish109 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,
schön, dass es diese Aktion auch dieses Jahr wieder gibt.
Mein PC sieht aktuell so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verbaut sind als
Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet! Pure Rock
RAM: G.Skill 2x8GB DDR4-3000
Gehäuse: BeQuiet! Silent Base 600
Netzteil: Corsair RM 850x
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 970 Strix
Laufwerke: 1 TB WD Blue; 240GB Samsung 850 Evo

Für das Pimpen meines PCs würde ich folgende Komponenten auswählen:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Viele Grüße

stockfish


----------



## Braineater (7. Oktober 2020)

Mich hat es die ganzen Jahre schon immer mal gereizt bei der Aktion mitzumachen, aber eigentlich hatte ich nie wirklich Bedarf. Mit dem anstehenden Release von Cyberpunkt 2077 steht bei mir nun aber eine bestimmte Komponente im Fokus, die ich gerne pimpen würde, und zwar die Grafikkarte. Da man ja hier vorraussichtlich bis zum Release der RTX 4000er Serie erstmal kein Exemplar der Ampere Generation bekommt würde meine Auswahl wie folgt aussehen:

*Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zu pimpende System besteht aus:

ASUS Maximus Hero XII Z490
Intel i7 10700k
32GB Corsair Dominator RGB 3600MHz (liegt bereit, aktuell noch HyperX Fury RGB verbaut)
KFA2 RTX 2080 Super EX
2x 1TB WD Black Sn750
BeQuiet SilentLoop 360 mit Fractal Lüftern (wird eventuell gegen eine Corsair H150i Pro getauscht)
Fractal Define 7 (steht aktuell schon hier bereit, aktuell noch ein Corsair 570X)
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt (Sollte der Saft nicht ausreichen habe ich noch ein Corsair HX850 auf Reserve  )
Die Karte sollte gut zum Rest passen und die zusätzlichen Lüfter sollten die Abwärme gut wegsaugen. Die zusätzlichen Aufrüstteile habe ich schon ein Paar Wochen hier liegen. Sollte ich unwahrscheinlicherweise wirklich gepimpt werden, dann werde ich einen umfangreichen Buildlog mit vielen Bildern und benchmarks anfertigen.

Für das Define 7 besorge ich mir dann noch einen vertikalen GPU Halter, um die Karte fein in Szene zu setzen.  Außerdem wird die Beleuchtung beim Umbau noch entsprechend auf Cyberpunk getrimmt


----------



## SmashD (7. Oktober 2020)

Spoiler: keine Lust mehr auf Influencer News, Dr. Disrespects neuester Twist um Kohle zu machen, Amaranths Pseudo-Pron-Masche oder was weiß ich! Tschö!



Na, dann mache ich mal den Anfang   mit meinem alten, aber doch recht treuen PC 
Obwohl ich ihn, was Pflege etc. angeht, in letzter Zeit doch sehr vernachlässigt habe.

Don't judge! Wenn du dich 12 Jahre nicht wäscht siehst du auch nicht taufrisch aus.
Aber ernsthaft, der sieht ja aus... Uff.  Und ja, irgendwann hab ich es aufgegeben, die Kabel zu verlegen, weil nicht genug Länge oder Möglichkeiten. Die SSD hängt da schon ein paar Jahre mittendrin, aber stört ja nicht.

Eigentlich schon länger ein Austausch/Upgrade der meisten Komponenten geplant, aber kommt ja immer was dazwischen, was die monetären Reserven auffrisst. Das hat nur dazu beigetragen, beim aktuellen Rechner nicht mehr die nötige Sorgfalt walten zu lassen. Umso größer der Abstand, wenn tatsächlich endlich aufgerüstet wird 

_Und noch besser, beim wieder zurück schieben hab ich den Powerbutton gedrückt, sodass der Shutdown eingeleitet wurde und mein mühsam recherchierter Post hier futsch war. TOLL. _

*Momentan:*
CPU: Intel Core i7 2700K von 2012
GPU: Zotac Geforce GTX 1070
RAM:  2x G.Skill DDR3 PC3-10700 (667 MHz) 6GB
SSD:  Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB, 850 Evo 250GB, 860 QVO 1TB
HDD: Samsung HD103UJ 1TB, Samsung HD103SJ 1TB, Western Digital WD20EARS 2TB
Netzteil:  Corsair VX550W
CPU-Kühler: müsste ein  Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B sein
Lüfter-Set:  kein Set, wilder Mix aus manuell und automatisch geregelten, zB noch immer  SilverStone FM121B aus 2008(!)
Gehäuse:   Sharkoon Rebel 12 Eco von 2008(!)
Mainboard:  MSI PH61A-P35 (B3) von 2012

*Aufrüst-Aktion:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Zusätzlich geplant:*
Ryzen 7 3700X
Geforce RTX 3070 oder 3080


----------



## ProtestTheHero04 (7. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

vorerst vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit, bei dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.

Hier sind meine ausgewählten Komponenten:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System besteht aus:
Gehäuse - Corsair Carbide Series 400C
Prozessor - AMD 3700x
Kühler - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
Mainboard - Gigabyte Aorus X570 Aorus Elite
Arbeitsspeicher - G.Skill Trident Z Neo 32 GB 3600 CL 16
Netzteil - be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W
Grafikkarte - Asus Nvidia 1070 (mit Blower Design...nie wieder)
Festplatte - Samsung 970 Pro NVME 1TB
RGB - zwei diffuse LED Streifen vorne und hinten im System leuchten zusammen mit dem Arbeitsspeicher sanft orange

Wie man sehen kann, werde ich (sollte ich gewinnen) noch mein Netzteil aufrüsten auf entweder das Straight Power 850W oder das Dark Power 850W. Eventuell kommt zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt dann noch ein luftigeres Gehäuse. Da weiß ich aber noch nicht, welches es sein wird.

Was mich an meinem System stört: Zu wenig  Luftfluss im Gehäuse und eine zu laute und schwache Grafikkarte. Auch wenn ich mit meiner Konfiguration wahrscheinlich zu der Mehrheit gehören werde, probiere ich es Mal.

Viele Grüße
Der Protester


----------



## thecautious (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde mich so freuen zu gewinnen. Ich habe damals meinen PC aus den Computerteilen von Freunden zusammen gebaut. Die habe ich denen abgekauft als sie ein Upgrade gemacht haben. Aktuell besitze ich in meinem Sharkoon DG7000:

Gigabyte Gaming-K3
Intel i5-6600 (als Kühler: Coolermaster Hyper 212)
GTX 1080 von Palit
2x Kingston 8Gb RAM 2133MHz
1TB Western Digital HDD
250GB Kingston SSD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, meinen PC mit diesen Teilen aufzurüsten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig) 

Mfg Malte


----------



## Shiptheshipment (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich möchte ebenfalls mein Glück versuchen. Da ich leider mit meiner 5700XT kein Glück hatte und diese letzten Endes nach mehrmaligem Einschicken zurückgeben konnte, bin ich momentan lediglich mit einer alten 970 ausgestattet. Um eine neue GPU passend zu kühlen, tendiere ich zu den drei Silent Wings Lüftern in 120mm um mein Meshify C sowohl beim Luftein- als auch auslass leise zu bekommen. Aktuell sind die Gehäuselüfter >25% zu laut.

Mein aktuelles System:

Cpu: 3900x @ stock
Gpu: GTX 970 Gigabyte G1
Cpu-Kühler: Kraken AIO
Arbeitsspeicher: 32 GB DDR4@3733 mHz Micron-E
Mainboard: Strix x570 f-gaming
Festplatte: 2x Samsung 1 TB NVME
Netzteil: Corsair RM850x
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C
Lüfter: 2x Arctic Bionix 140, 1x Gehäuse-Standard Lüfter
Monitor: Samsung 4k + Alienware 2521hf

Wunschsetup:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## feichti991 (7. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

in meiner aktuellen Konfiguration stecken:

CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Slim
MB: ASUS Prime B350-Plus
RAM: 16 GB Gskill Aegis @ 3000 MHz
GPU: AMD Vega 56
Case: Empire Gaming WarFare Red
SSDs: 1x 1TB Western Digital WD Blue, 1x Kingston A400 960GB
HDD: 4TB Seagate Expansion Desk
PSU: Corsair TX550M
Monitor: AOC G2460PF

*Aufrüstkomponenten:*

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich bei meiner Konfiguration für ein MSI B550 Tomahawk entschieden, da ich in naher Zukunft gerne auf eine PCIe-Gen4 SSD upgraden möchte, um so mit Nvidia RTX IO Spiele so wie bei XBOX Series X und PS5 schneller starten zu können und Ingame-Bereiche schneller zu laden. Außerdem habe ich bei den Aufrüstkomponenten auch ein Gehäuse gewählt, dass Be Quiet 500DX Black, welches mein derzeitiges Gehäuse ablösen würde und auch besseres Kabelmanagement ermöglicht. Sehr wichtig für mich war natürlich auch die Wahl für eine neue Grafikkarte, da meine Vega 56 in einigen Spielen in Full-HD und höchsten Einstellungen schon teils Probleme hat, flüssige Bildraten jenseits der 60 FPS darzustellen, zumal ich einen 144hz Monitor von AOC besitze. Natürlich möchte ich auch die Features Raytracing und Nvidia DLSS nutzen können, um dadurch ein besseres Bild und mehr FPS zu erhalten. In naher Zukunft plane ich auch einen WQHD-Monitor mit 144hz anzuschaffen, um die volle Horsepower der RTX 3070 ausschöpfen zu können.

Ich, als eingefleischter PC-Enthusiast und PC-Bauer, würde die Komponenten natürlich selbst in meinen PC einbauen und anschließend ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Minerva02 (7. Oktober 2020)

*Hallo PCGH-Team* 
Auch ich würde gerne mein Glück versuchen und bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für diese tolle Aktion! 

Folgende Teile sind in meinem aktuellen System enthalten:


_CPU:_  i7-4790  @ 3.60GHz
_MB:_ Aspire TC 705
_RAM:_ 12 GB
_GPU:_ GTX 1050 Ti
_Case:_ Acer
_HDD:_ 1TB
_Netzteil:_ 500W


Folgende Teile würde ich mir für mein Upgrade wünschen: 


_RAM:_ Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 *(4 Punkte)*
_SSD:_ Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB *(6 Punkte)*
_Netzteil:_ Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt *(5 Punkte)*
_CPU-Kühler:_ Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 *(2 Punkte)*
_AMD-Mainboard:_ MSI B550 Tomahawk *(7 Punkte)*
_AMD-Grafikkarte:_ MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X *(21 Punkte)*
*Gesamt:* *45 Punkte* von *45 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich mir noch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen (vorgesehen ist das 
_be quiet! Pure Base 500DX _ in weiß), und würde alle Teile dort hinein basteln! Ebenfalls dazu kommen würde, passend zum Mainboard, noch ein Ryzen 7 3700x, oder einer der neusten Generation. 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern ganz viel Glück und anbei findet ihr noch ein Foto meines aktuellen Setups!


----------



## Papa (7. Oktober 2020)

Das ist was ich rausgesucht und für gut befunden habe,
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

nun zu meinem Rechner,
Gigabyte Z390 M GAMING-CF    Intel Z390
Core i5 9600K @ 6 x 4300 MHz
GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER    GIGABYTE    8 GB GDDR6
G.Skill    DDR4 - 3000    4x8 GB
SPCC M.2 PCIe SSD    SPCC M.2 PCIe    SSD    1024 GB
Western Digital    WDC WD10EZEX-08WN4A0    HDD    1000 GB
Samsung    860 QVO    SSD    1000 GB
Patriot    Burst    SSD    960 GB


zur zeit spiele ich CoD in WQHD und es geht gerade so mi vielen abstrichen. Ist  leider so.
Tschüß und Glück auf.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentHill87 (7. Oktober 2020)

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein System
_*Hauptkomponenten*
be quiet! Dark Base 700
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X  
Enermax Liqmax III RGB 240
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon 
32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 GSkill 3000MHz 
1000GB SAMSUNG 970-EVO Plus M.2 
1000W be quiet! 
Elgato 4k 60Pro

Hallo ich  Habe bei YouTube & Bittube  als Lets Player angefangen und mache Gaming Videos, ich möchte gerne in 4k aufnehmen aber meine 2080ti packt das nicht und sie hat diverse Macken.  sie fiept  spiele ruckeln teils extrem (auch alte) oder hängen sich  auf. egal auf welchen Settings , und sie würd extrem Heiß. jetzt weiss ich  auch  warum ich  sie so günstig bei Ebay angeboten wurde    jedenfalls wünsche ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte mit der 4k oder WQHD flüssig machbar wäre um die nächsten Jahre weiter Videos ohne ruckeln & Abstürze zu produzieren. 
 LG an das PCHG Team & Vielen dank für diese Chance _


----------



## WindowsXP (7. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 

Ja nur eine Grafikkarte, aber warum?
In diesem Jahr ist es wohl eine der größten Herausforderungen an eine der neuen Grafikkarten zu kommen (wenn man einen vernünftigen Preis bezahlen möchte). Daher wäre es bei mir nur die Grafikkarte. ich habe bereits einen 4K-Monitor und hoffe dann mit dieser Grafikkarte diesen auch mal abseits von Office und IDE's verwenden zu können.

Bei der Grafikkarte wird es bei mir aber nicht bleiben. Auch mein Prozessor (sowie eigentlich fast mein ganzes aktuelles System siehe unten) wird ersetzt. Hier plane ich einen der neuen Zen3 CPU's (vermutlich ein 5700x?) von AMD einzusetzen. Endlich wieder... nach meinem Athlon 64x2 3800+, welcher mich bis heute zuverlässig begleitet, bin ich erst über ein Notebook mit Sandy-Bridge CPU (ich weiß nicht mehr welcher es genau war) zu meinem jetzigen PC mit einem Intel Xeon e3-1231v3 gekommen. Und mit dem Release der Zen1 CPU's habe ich mich enorm gefreut, dass AMD nun Intel endlich wieder Paroli bieten kann. 
Hierfür habe ich bereits 16GB 3200MHz RAM gekauft als er günstig war, und dieser wird wie der Ryzen auf einem X570-Board Platz finden (noch keine Auswahl getroffen), außerdem wird es ein neues Netzteil und eine M2 SSD geben, aber auch hier habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden.

Aber erstmal zu meinem aktuellen PC.
CPU: Intel Xeon e3-1231v3
Mobo: MSI H97 Gaming 3
GPU: Zotac AMP! GTX 780 3GB 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB 160MHz
PSU: Antec TP-550C
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840Evo + Kingston A400 480GB
Case: NZXT S340
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Fuma 2 -> Top Gerät vor ein paar Wochen erst eingebaut, CPU unter Last bei <54°C und sehr leise
Case-Lüfter: 4x Arctic P12 PWM -> Preis-/Leistung einfach top
Nachfolgend nun ein Bild (das war ein Vorher Bild vor dem Saubermachen, und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das Bild drehen kann)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        















Der PC wurde 2014 gekauft und leistet mir bis heute gute Dienste, ich bin auch immer wieder von seiner Leistung überrascht. 
Dazu: Zur Zeit zocke ich in FHD auf einem LG 24MP55 (wird auch demnächst durch einen FHD, oder wenn es die RTX3080 werden sollte, einem WQHD 144Hz Adaptive Sync Monitor ersetzt). Und Anfang der Woche erst noch Battlefield 1 in Hoch bis Ultra gezockt und es lief sehr gut (in Ultra <60FPS, daher meistens in Hoch) auch AC Origins lief in mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen sauber bei 50-60FPS. Aber gerade die 3GB VRAM sind einfach ein Bottleneck und da die GTX780 nun in den Cyberpunk Systemanforderungen in den minimalen Systemanforderungen angegeben ist, wird es einfach Zeit für etwas neues.


----------



## Abonnen (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde mir einen neuen Rechner bauen und erstmal meine alte GPU die nächsten Monate weiternutzen, da ich vor allem Starcraft 2 spiele und Starcraft 2 sehr CPU-lastig ist. Aber spaeter im Jahr moechte ich mir dann auch noch eine neue GPU aus der 30er Serie dazuholen, daher habe ich hier die 3070 neben einem neuen Netzteil und Lüftern ausgewählt.
Meine Auswahl hat folgendes ergeben:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)


Da mein PC schon recht alt ist werde ich selber noch einige Komponenten zusätzlich eigenständig erwerben und einbauen:

CPU: i7 10700KF
CPU Kühler: Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 4
Case: Fractal Design Meshify C White
RAM: G Skill Ripjaws 32GB 3600
Motherboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi


Mein aktueller Rechner ist ein HP aus 2011. Im Anhang ist ein Bild des Innenlebens.
Verbaut sind ein i7 2600 und eine GT 530. Ich habe selber spaeter noch eine SATA-SSD eingebaut. Die restlichen Teile sind recht alt und uninteressant, daher führe ich sie hier nicht auf. Alles bis auf die SSD etwa 10 Jahre alt und daher reif fuer ein Upgrade. Ich würde mich sehr freuen hier zu gewinnen und mitzumachen. Viel Glück an alle und hoffentlich bin ich bei den 6 Glücklichen dabei.

Alles Liebe

Daniel/Abonnen

Edit 20.10.2020: 

Ich habe diese Woche einen neuen PC gebaut. Es fehlt nur noch eine Grafikkarte und noch ein paar Luefter. Ich habe die oben genannten Komponennten verbaut. Als GPU habe ich weiterhin meine alte GT 530, welche nun im letzten Schritt auch endlich durch eine RTX 3070 erneuert werden soll. Das muss aber wohl noch bis mind. November warten. Es ist meine erster selbstgebauter PC und mit den Kabeln vorne komme ich noch nciht ganz zurecht. Wenn ich die neue GPU einbaue, werde ich versuchen die Kabel besser zu legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisFReh (7. Oktober 2020)

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaut:
CPU: Intel i5 6600K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz 16 GB CL 15
GPU: Sapphire RX 580 8GB Nitro+
PSU: Corsair RM 550x
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C Mini
SSDs: 1 TB Silicon Power NVMe (MacOS), 1 TB Crucial MX 500 und 500 GB Samsung Evo 860 (Windows)
Gehäuselüfte: 2x Arctic F14 PWM, 1x F12 PWM, 1x P12 PWM


Sollte ich gewinne freue ich mich auf mehr Grafikleistung, um endlich meinen neuen 1440p 144Hz Monitor besser auslasten zu können; mehr Speicherplatz für Spiele und ausreichend Spielraum durch das Netzteil mit dem auch spätere CPU upgrades sorglos möglich sein sollten. Falls ich ausgewählt werden sollte benötige ich noch eine PCIe Erweiterungskarte für die M.2 SSD und ein weißen 8-Pin PCIe Kabel für die Grafikkarte.

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## maganzi (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin Moin,

Meine Auswahl lautet wie folgt:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)


Ich würde dann wohl nochmal das Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 selbst dazu kaufen, einfach damit ich eine voll Bestückung erhalte.

Mein Setup aktuell habe ich einmal bei Geizhals zusammengestellt.





						Aktueller PC Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Aktueller PC




					geizhals.de
				




Grob hier aufgelistet:
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge mit einem AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
4x 8GB Kingston Fury 3200
Im Zulauf: Inno3d RTX 3080 X3 
Alles eingebaut in einem leicht modifizierten Pure Base 500 DX
Befeuert wird alles von einem leicht unterdimensionierten Pure Power 11 mit nur 700W

Dem Fachmann wird aufgefallen sein, dass ein elementares Bauteil in diesem PC fehlt. Ja die Grafikkarte... Ich habe eine 3080 im Zulauf leider wurde diese mit Hermes versendet und schafft es nicht zu mir daheim. Aber es sollte in den nächsten Tagen hoffentlich klappen.

Die Komponenten, die ich nach der Aufrüstung über hätte würde ich an einen von den Moderatoren zufällig ausgewählten Beitrag zuschicken um der Person damit auch eine Freude zu machen.

Allen anderen viel Glück

Grüße
René


----------



## DragonFighter1337 (7. Oktober 2020)

Prozessor : I7 8700K 
Grafikkarte : MSI Geforce GTX 970 
Mainbord : MSI Z370 Gaming Carbon Pro 
netzteil: 600W be quiet! system Power 9
Gehäuse: Dark Base pro 900
Arbeitsspeicher: 16Gb g skill ripjaws 3200
HDD: 2T (kein plan)
SSD: 1 T samsung evo 860

Bild vom Pc: https://ibb.co/LnGmFFB
Die Bild Datei ist irgendwie immer zu groß um sie hoch zu laden, hoffe das dies auch recht ist

Das einzige was ich sonst noch tausche ist das Netzteil weil 600 W würden nicht reichen

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Wenn man die Möglichkeit schon mal hat seine alten silent wings zu wechseln xD


----------



## kloanabua (7. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 

Meine Hauptkomponenten sind in der Signatur, alles in der Custom Wakü.
Ich hätte dieses Jahr eh noch ein Grafikkartenupgrade geplant gehabt, bin mit meinem PC aber sehr zufrieden zurzeit.
Ob RTX 3080 oder Big Navi würde der Preis dann entscheiden.


----------



## MrMega2004 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
Ich weiß zwar nicht inwieweit in qualifiziert für das Gewinnspiel bin, möchte es aber dennoch probieren.
Zurzeit besitze ich einen Acer Aspire 5, den ich in eine Workstation umfunktioniert habe 
Als CPU kommt ein i5-7300HQ zum Einsatz mit 8GB 2400 Ram und einer GTX 1050 Mobile. Wie man sich vielleicht denken kann ist das nicht gerade das beste Gaming Rig. Deshalb wollte ich mir pünktlich zu Ampere meinen ersten "richtigen" PC selbst bauen. Meine 45 Punkte habe ich wie folgt eingelöst:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich mir einen Ryzen 3700X und eine RTX 3070 holen. 
Ich finde es toll, dass ihr so viele Gewinnspiele veranstaltet und möchte euch auch noch zu eurem 20jährigen Jubiläum gratulieren.


----------



## skylow23 (7. Oktober 2020)

Wieder einmal eine tolle Möglichkeit. Finde ich super von euch Dann versuch ich mal wieder mein Glück, evtl. klappt es ja dieses mal .

-----------------------------
Folgendes habe ich mir ausgesucht:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
-----------------------------

-----------------------------
Aktuell sind bei mir verbaut:
Gehäuse: Cooler Maser HAF
Wasserkühlung für CPU
CPU: Core i5 4670K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97x-Gaming 5
RAM: 16 Gbytes DDR3 Crucial Ballistix
Grafikkarte: Radeon RX 580 8GB
Festplatte: 1 TB SSD Crucial
Festplatte 250 GB Samsung 860
Festplatte: 1 TB Seagate
Netzteil Bequite Pure Power 10 600W
------------------------------

Würde mich mega über die Upgrades freuen, müsste dann nur einen neuen CPU kaufen und einbauen. Dann wäre ich mal wieder UptoDate , wie man so schön sagt. Endlich mal auch die Möglichkeit die neuen Spiele in besserer Qualität zu genießen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sehe gerade, ich muss mal wieder staubwischen... ^^


----------



## eXtr3me6 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Forum,
Hallo Redaktion,

bis zum Schreiben dieser Zeilen habe ich mit der Bewerbung jetzt schon ein paar Stunden, verteilt auf die letzten Tage, zugebracht. Wie so oft ist die erste Idee nicht immer die beste. Eure aktuelle Ausgabe,  Preis-/Leistungssieger, Aufrüstmatrizen  sowie das Sonderheft "Gaming PC im Eigenbau" von 02/2020 haben mir aber sehr dabei geholfen den 9 Jahre alten Rechner sinnvoll upzugraden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine aktuelle Konfiguration (waren fast alles P/L-Sieger Ende 2011)*

Mainboard: *ASUS P8P67 Rev3.1*
CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K*
Kühler: *Thermalright HR-02 Macho*
RAM: *Corsair, 2x4GB DDR3-1600 + 1x8GB DDR3-1600 (nachgerüstet)*
GPU: *Asus GeForce GTX 970 STRIX OC Edition (hat 2016 die GTX570 von 2011 ersetzt)*
PU: Corsair TX650
SSD: *Corsair ForceGT 120GB*
HDD: Seagate Desktop St2000 2TB

Das Cooltek Gehäuse ist noch nicht sehr alt, besitzt 3 steuerbare Gehäuselüfter und jede Menge Öffnungen mit Staubfiltern. 

*Alle fett gedruckten Komponenten sollen ersetzt werden, und zwar durch diese:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Als neue CPU soll ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600/3600X zum Einsatz kommen, welcher von mir selbst gekauft würde.

Warum die gewählten Komponenten?*
Da das Mainboard nun 9 Jahre alt ist und lediglich über die alten PCIe 2.0 Steckplätze verfügt, wird es ausgetauscht. Wie schon erwähnt bin ich kein Vertreter der High-End Fraktion, sondern eher Preis-Leistungs-Fanatiker. Daher ist das *MSI B550 Tomahawk* ideal und ermöglicht auch den Einbau der *512GB XPG Spectrix S40G SSD von Adata.* Die alte SSD ist mit ihren 120GB einfach zu klein, sodass ich zukünftig mit der 4-fachen Menge arbeiten kann. Ähnlich sieht es beim Arbeitsspeicher aus, die aktuellen 16 GB sind für die meisten Anwendungen und Spiele ausreichend. Allerdings merke ich bei längerer Nutzung von Adobe Lightroom und Photoshop (oft ist beides geöffnet) schon irgendwann die Grenzen. Mit *zwei 16GB DDR4-3200 Riegeln* sollte das erstmal kein Problem mehr darstellen.
Bleiben wir noch einmal bei dem Mainboard, das mit dem B550 Chipsatz für AMDs neue Ryzen Zen3 Prozessoren gerüstet ist. Da ich keinen alten Prozessor oder aber einen mit integrierter Grafikeinheit verbauen möchte, stört mich die Inkompatibilität dahingehend überhaupt nicht.
Als Prozessor plane ich aktuell den *AMD Ryzen 3600/ 3600X* anzuschaffen, da er natürlich ein Preis-/Leistungstipp in eurem Einkaufsführer ist und ich nicht sonderlich viel Geld aktuell dafür ausgeben möchte. Außerdem wird er (nach einiger Recherche) auch nicht die geplante Grafikkarte ausbremsen. Dazu sei gesagt, dass meine Spiele in WQHD-Auslösung laufen.

Gekühlt werden soll der Prozessor von dem* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4.* Ich glaube das schwarze Design wird perfekt zum matt-schwarzen Gehäuse passen. Außerdem sind Mainboard und Grafikkarte ebenfalls in schwarz/ grau gehalten, was ideal zusammen passt.
Wo wir grade bei den Farben sind: Alle Komponenten lassen sich nachher über die MSI Mystic Light Software steuern, auch die Adata Komponenten, aber dazu dann mehr, falls ich mich da austoben kann.

Das Beste habe ich für den Schluss aufgehoben, und zwar die Grafikkarte:
Die* MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio* soll die alte GTX970 ersetzen. Laut eurer Aufrüstmatrix für Grafikkarten aus dem Sonderheft "Gaming PC im Eigenbau" von 02/2020 kann ich mit einer Verbesserung der Leistung in Höhe von 173% rechnen (Natürlich nicht ganz, da ich ja nicht das Testsystem nachbaue). Die Matrix findet man in kleinerer Form auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(falls das Bild zwecks Urheberrechts eurerseits nicht erlaubt ist, nehme ich es wieder raus)_

*Der Vollständigkeit halber:*
Das Netzteil ist mit 650W noch vollkommen ausreichend für die gewählte Konfiguration und besitzt auch alle nötigen Anschlüsse für Mainboard und Grafikkarte. Sicherheitshalber habe ich den maximalen Stromverbrauch auf der beQuiet-Homepage mit dem PSU Kalkulator überprüft und liege mit 470W im grünen Bereich.
Ebenfalls habe ich die Kompatibilität der Komponenten untereinander auch gecheckt und nichts widersprüchliches gefunden.

Bei einem schnellen Vergleich auf _userbenchmark.com_ sieht man schon ganz gut, dass sich ein Aufrüsten in diesem Maße definitiv lohnt. RAM und SSD konnte ich leider nicht exakt auswählen, aber CPU, Board und GPU sprechen auch schon für sich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich einer der glücklichen 6 Gewinner sein, würde ich vorher und nachher natürlich einige Benchmarks laufen lassen um die reale Leistungssteigerung darzustellen. Ein ausführlichen Einbaubericht könnt ihr natürlich auch erwarten.


Danke fürs Lesen


----------



## StefanBla (7. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,
mein aktueller pc:
CPU: Ryzen 5 1500x (übertaktet)
CPUKühler: Artic Freezer 34 eSports
MB: MSi B350 PRo vdh
Ram: 2x G.skill NT series 2400 C15 8Gb (normal 24gb leider 1 riegel kaputt)
GPU: RX560 2gb von Powercolor
3 Platten: 1. Micron Sata SSD 250gb (win)
                       2. Gigabyte Sata SSD 500gb 
                       3. Seagate Sata HDD 1Tb 
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure power 10 400Watt
Case: Aerocool 500 black. 
aktuelles bild vom pc ist auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich warte aktuell auf die nächste gen ryzen Zum aufrüsten von CPU und MB


Das würde mir sehr gefallen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Hoerli1337 (7. Oktober 2020)

Meine Wahl fällt auf folgendes:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Warum?*
Mein Ryzen 9 3900X mit 32GB RAM läuft schon super.
Meine 5700XT kann durch die 3080 dann ersetzt werden und ein paar neue Lüfter kann man immer brauchen.
Die GPU wird aber einen Wasserblock erhalten, denn bei mir steht alles unter Wasser.
Mein Ziel am PC: Leise + Flott

Im Falle der Auserwählung, wird dann auch noch ein 1440p oder 2160p Monitor mit 120Hz (oder mehr) besorgt, damit die GPU auch gut genutzt werden kann.
Bisher werden die Pixel nur auf 1080p Monitore herum geschubst.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 Gunmetal
CPU: AMD Ryzen R9 3900X – Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos NEXT mit VISION AM4
RAM: 32GB DDR4 @3600MHz
GPU: AMD Radeon RX 5700XT – EK Water Blocks Quantum Line EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB inkl. Backplate
M.2 SSD: Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus (512GB) -> Für Windows
M.2 SSD: Toshiba OCZ RD400 (512GB) -> Für Linux
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo Series (500GB)
SSD: 4x Micron (1TB)
LAN: Edimax EN-9320TX-E
Power: Corsair RMx Series RM750x
SYS: Windows 10 Pro + Linux Manjaro Cinnamon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Benchmark-Tools für die GPU und Mess-Tools für die Hitze sind vorhanden, sowie das Wissen, diese korrekt zu Bedienen 

PS: Die RGBs sind im Normalbetrieb AUS! Nix Tannenbaum-Optik!


----------



## ender91 (7. Oktober 2020)

Mein PC:
MB: Asus Strix X470-i
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600@4ghz
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit @ 3266mhz
GPU: Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+ Special Edition
Gehäuse: Cougar QBX Kaze
Festplatten: 2x 320gb HDD, 2x64gb SSD, 1x 128gb nvme(OS)
PSU: Cougar GX-S 550W Gold
CPU Kühler: Wraith Prism
Lüfter: 2x Silverstone FN123 120x120x15mm, 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 92x92x25mm, 1x be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid-Speed 80x80x25mm , 2x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120x120x25mm

*Aufrüstkomponenten:* 
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ichwürde gerne auf eine Zen 3 CPU ausrüsten weswegen ich das schnellste arbeitsspeicher kit gewählt habe. Die 512gb SSD weil ich zurzeit 2 alte 64gb ssd's in Raid 0 für meine spiele verwende. Die 120mm lüfter habe ich gewählt weil mir die Silverstone Lüfter zu laut sind(Kein PWM). Bei meinem aktuellen Mainboard dem X470-i schaltet das Mainboard in den pci-e 8x Modus für die GPU wen ich eine zweite nvme einbauen würde, weswegen ich gerne das B550 board von Msi hätte, ausserdem ist es zukunftssicherer. Die RX 5700 XT habe ich gewählt weil ich auf ein 1440p Display wechseln will 


Die Fotos habe ich 2018 beim einbau gemacht


----------



## nilsmothes (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Nils und ich studiere momentan Maschinenbau im 5ten Semester. Für diese Aktion habe ich mich entschieden, da mein momentaner PC zum Teil schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen ist, mir aber das nötige Kleingeld zum Aufrüsten fehlt. Zum Mainboard werde ich einen Ryzen 3700x kaufen.

Specs meines PC‘s:

Gehäuse:                             Sharkoon T28
Netzteil:                              Cooler Master RS-600-ACAB-B1 (600W)
SSD:                                       Samsung 970 EVO (500GB)
HDD:                                     Seagate Desktop ST1000DM003 (1TB)
Mainboard:                        MSI Z370-A PRO
CPU:                                      Intel Core i5 8400
CPU-Kühler:                     EKL Ben Nevis Advanced
RAM:                                     Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 MHz 2x8 GB
GPU:                                      INNO3D GeForce GTX 1070 Ti iChill X3

Pimp my PC Teile:

SSD:                                        Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil:                               Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                          3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse:                             Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:          MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Infernalracing (7. Oktober 2020)

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Pc
Gehäuse:  Phanteks Eclipse P600S
Mainboard:   MSI - MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI
CPU:  AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU-Kühlung:  Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black
Grafikkarte:  MSI - GTX 970 Gaming
RAM:  Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot 32GB DDR4-3000 [@3600CL16]
SSD-System:  Crucial M500 (240GB)
SSD-Games:  LiteOn MU X1 (1TB)
SSD-Projekte:   Gigabyte GP-GSM2NE3100TNTD (1TB)
Netzteil:  Super Flower Golden Green HX 750W ATX 2.3 (2016)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey,
wie man sehen kann ist der Rechner nicht schlecht und was die meisten Komponenten angeht, kann ich nun wirklich nicht klagen. Leider gehört meine alte GTX 970 nicht dazu. Die Leistung der GPU ist selbst im Moment eigentlich noch okay aber die 3,5GB GDDR5 Speicher werden leider immer mehr zu einem Problem. In meinem Gehäuse ist genug Platz, das Netzteil hat auch noch genügend Reserven & da würde eine neue RTX 3080 von MSI wirklich gut rein passen, aber das ist nur meine Meinung 

Sollte ich Wiedererwarten doch hier Gewinnen, bekommt Ihr von mir einen schönen Vergleichstest mit meiner GTX 970 inkl. Benchmarks usw..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG IR


----------



## JerseyPlayez (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
vielen Dank für ein erneutes Pimp my PC im Jahre 2020!
Da bei mir vor allem der Speicherplatz, bei immens größer werdenden Spielen, immer knapper wird und ich dauernd Spiele deinstalliere, um die Platte nicht komplett zugemüllt zu haben, sähe meine Konfiguration folgendermaßen aus:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

*Mainboard:* Asus Prime X370-Pro

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 1700x

*Kühlung:* Fractal Design Celsius S36

*RAM:* Kingston HyperX khx2666c15d4/8g - 2x

*Grafikkarte:* MSI Nvidia GTX 1080 Gaming X+

*Festplatte:* Toshiba DT01ACA200 2TB

*SSD:* Samsung EVOBasic 500GB

*Netzteil:* be qiet! Dark Power Pro P11 550W

Da ich noch in Full-HD spiele (neuer Bildschirm ist erst bei ableben des Alten geplant), bringt mir eine RTX-Karte vor allem Raytracing und die Soundfeatures (RTX-Voice) von NVIDA etwas.
Der schnelle Arbeitsspeicher sollte meinem 1700x auch nochmal etwas helfen 

Viele Grüße und an alle viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kaykay91 (7. Oktober 2020)

Halle liebe Pcgh

Momentan habe ich folgendes System:

Mainboard: Asrock B450m Pro4
Cpu: Ryzen 5 2600
Arbeitsspeicher: Gskill Aegis 2400 mhz
Speichermedien: 512gb m.2 Ssd von samsung und 1 Tb Seagate Hdd
Gpu: Rx580 8gb von Asus
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Psu: Seasonic 520 watt bronze

Ich würde ganz gerne falls ich gewinne folgende Komponenten Aufrüsten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT (21 Punkte)

44 von 45 möglichen Punkten

Ich würde natürlich ein paar vorher/nachher Benchmarks machen liebend gerne das ganze auch selber zusammenbauen und dabei dokumentieren und natürlich am Ende das ganze vorstellen mit Bildern und Text und mich tierisch darüber freuen wenn ich gewinnen sollte

Mfg Kevin


----------



## IngenieursLP (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

meine derzeitigen Komponenten:

_AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Sapphire Radeon Vega 64 Nitro+
Palit GeForce GT 630 (für Legacy VGA Monitor)
16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666 
Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K5
CoolerMaster Masterliquid 240
Samsung 500GB 860 Evo SSD 
Seagate Desktop 1000GB SSHD  
weitere Festplatten
Corsair CX750M Builder Series 80+ Bronze 
Fractal Design Define R5
zusätzlich  1x  BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 120mm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

Gerne würde ich meinen PC mit folgenden Komponenten aufrüsten:

_SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_


Ich zocke in WQHD mit FreeSync daher habe ich mich für die 5700 XT entschieden die die doch spürbar älter werdene Vega 64 ablösen soll. Da ich vor habe in Zukunft auch die CPU aufzurüsten, möchte ich die Basis schon einmal mit einem neuen Mainboard legen. Ebenfalls habe ich mir ein neues Netzteil ausgesucht, da mein aktuelles Gigabyte Netzteil nur als Übergang gekauft wurde und seinem günstigen Preis leider gerecht wird. Es ist sehr laut und das auch im Idle. Zu guter letzt, man kann SSD Speicher nie genug haben 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## djtcl (7. Oktober 2020)

Willkommen zu meiner Bewerbung und Danke für die dieses Projekt PCGH!

Mein aktueller Rechner ist aus dem Baujahr 2015 und er hat mir bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet.  

Daten meines aktueller Rechners:
► Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Hero
► CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K @4,7 GHz OC
► RAM: 24GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11
► GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Strix (Asus)
► CPU-Kühler: Corsair H100i (2xNoctua NF F-12 industrialPPC 2000)
►Soundkarte: Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5
► Netzwerkkarte: Asus 10G XG-C100C
► Netzteil: Be-Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 850W
► SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
► Festplatte: 2 TB Seagate 7200 RPM
► Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 750D
► Extras: 2x Alte Corsair Lüfter, 3x Be-Quiet Pure Wings 2 Lüfter 140mm, ROG Frontbase, NZXT LED Sleeve Kit Weiß

Nebenbei: Acer 144Hz Monitor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 


*Wieso gerade diese Komponenten?*
Die 1TB SSD ist schon ganz nice, denn Spiele und Programme starten schneller.
Die Pumpe der H100i ist das lauteste am ganzen Rechner und da würde die Be Quiet Pure Loop mir entgegen kommen.
Die Restlichen Lüfter gegen die Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 wechseln. 
Meine GTX 980 geht teilweise in die Knie und erreicht leider nicht immer die 144 FPS, welches meinen 144Hz Monitor leider nicht ausreizt.

Danke für das lesen und viel Glück an alle anderen in der Community


----------



## Fabian100000 (7. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH(X) Team,

Mein PC ist bis auf einige Teile eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht, das geb ich zu, doch die Teile, die es leider doch eben sind, würde ich dann doch gerne austauschen. Mainboard und Kühler waren Gebrauchtware, aber der Kühler nervt mich tatsächlich brachial und etwas cleaneres müsste her, weiterhin hat das Mainboard keinen ARGB Header, der echt wichtig wäre(Naja, für mich jedenfalls). Die Grafikkarte hat auch bessere Zeiten gesehen, im Klartext VIEL bessere Zeiten, das Mittelalter oder so, fühlt sich jedenfalls so an. Falls dann in naher Zukunft mal ein WQHD Monitor seine Arbeit antreten sollte, wären die vorher genannten Upgrades echt nötig.

Danke fürs Lesen und schon einmal Danke im Vorraus für dieses Gewinnspiel und viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer/innen.

Verbaut ist momentan:
Ryzen 5 3600x
B450 Tomahawk Msi
Be quiet Pure rock(Das Am4 Kit war nicht dabei, der Kühler wäre also echt nötig^^)
2x8Gb G-Skill Ripjaw
Gigabyte Gtx970 (Hilfe!)
Ein Be-Quiet SP 850 Watt
Alles verbaut in einem Phanteks P500A




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wünschen würde ich mir:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Skully_88 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ersteinmal wieder ein großes Lob für diese tolle Aktion.

Vorab meine momentanen Komponenten:

Mainboard:    Asus Z97-K
CPU:               Intel I7-4790K (OC@4,5Ghz)
CPU-Kühler:  Thermalright Macho Rev.B
RAM:              Ballistics 2x8Gb 1600Mhz
Gehäuse:        Fractal Design Meshify C
Netzteil:          XFX 550 Watt
Grafikkarte:    Gainward GTX 1080 GS
Laufwerke:      2TB Crucial MX500 SSD
Soundkarte:    Soundblaster Z
Als Upgrade habe ich mir folgendes ausgesucht:

Lüfter-Set:                 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:   MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Nun zu mir 
Da ich einen WQHD Monitor mit 144hz besitze und bei dieser Auflösung eher die Grafikkarte als die CPU gefragt ist, habe ich mich für die RTX 3080 entschieden. Natürlich ist die GTX 1080 keine schlechte Grafikkarte, aber gerade bei neueren Titeln erreiche ich die 144 Fps doch nur mit reduzierten Details. Da ich aber gerne die ganze Grafikbracht bestaune, dürfte ruhig eine etwas potentere Grafikkarte her .

Daher würde ich mich natürlich rießig freuen, wenn ich bald ein stolzer Besitzer einer RTX 3080 werden würde.

P.S: Zusätzlich zur RTX 3080 käme natürlich noch ein neues Netzteil in meinen Rechner. Bei dem Stromverbrauch würde mein jetziges wohl den Dienst quittieren. ;D


----------



## Henathus (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGames-Harware Team,

Ich will schon seit einiger Zeit mein System aufzurüsten. 
Gerade die CPU hat mittlerweile einfach ausgedient und kann die verbaute GPU nicht mehr aureichend befeuern. 
Diese ist zwar dank einer Wasserkühlung stark übertaktet, das Alter hinterlässt aber dennoch seine Spuren.

Ein neues X570 Board würde dann gut zu einem Ryzen 3900X passen. Vor allem die sehr veraltete Ausstattung ist mir mittlerweile ein Dorn im Auge und hätte gerne moderne Schnittstellen. Dann muss natürlich auch noch der DDR3 Ram rausgeschnissen werden.
Die Lüfter kann ich gut für meine Wasserkühlung verwenden und den ein oder anderen Lüfter mit "Lagerschaden" ersetzten.
Durch die zusätzliche SSD kann ich dann hoffentlich auch alle HHD´s aus dem System schmeißen.
Außerdem würde ich mich tierisch über das neue Gehäuse freuen. Das LianLi habe ich zu einer Zeit gekauft, zu der Wasserkühlungen bei den Gehäuseherstellern nur
bedingt eingeplant wurden. Im Dark Base erhoffe ich mir da doch mehr Möglichkeiten die Komponenten zu verbauen.
Die Grafikkarte ist mit ihren 8Gb Speicher noch lange für mein HD-Monitor ausreichend.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mein System*

Mainboard:     MSI P55-GD65

CPU:                   Intel Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz
Ram:                   Corsair 16Gb
GPU:                   AMD Red Devil RX480 (RX580 Bios)
SSD:                    Samsung Evo 250Gb (SATA)
HDD:                  1x3Tb / 1x500Gb
Netzteil:            Seasonic 650W Gold
Gehäuse:          LianLi (stark modifiziert)
CPU-Kühler:   self-made Wasserkühler
Pumpe:              Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra
Radiator:          1x280er / 1x120er

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mein Wunsch*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Eigene Einkaufsliste*

CPU:              AMD Ryzen 3900X oder 3800X (je nach aktuellem Preis)


Den Zusammenbau übernehme ich selber. Gerade durch die selbstgebauten Teile kann ich da niemand anderes werkeln lassen.
Außerdem macht das ganze einfach zu viel Spaß  

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!

Grüße Patrick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 20Bastian00 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

die Teile die ich wählen würde wären:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir noch eine neue CPU wie auch GPU kaufen.
CPU wahrscheinlich Ryzen 7 5000er Serie
GPU 3070, 3080 oder AMD Big Navi

Mein aktuelles System:
4x4 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport Ram
Intel® Core™ i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz × 4
R9 290 Powercolor GPU
256 GB Crucial SSD (für Windows)
240 GB Crucial BX500 SSD (für Manjaro)
1TB HDD (für Datenmüll und Games)
be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
Nanoxia Gehäuse
ASRock H97 Anniversary Mainboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich einen Bericht über die neuen Teile schreiben darf.

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bastian _


----------



## Preacher82 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo!

Na dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück.

Zunächst mein derzeitiger Rechner:

ASUS TUF X570 Gaming
AMD Ryzen 3600x
16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V (3000Mhz, CL15)
Palit GameRock Premium RTX 2080
ADATA XPG 1Tb Nvme SSD
WD Blue m.2 512 Gb SSD
Seagate FireCuda 1 Tb SSHD
Crucial MX300 512 Gb SSD
Aorus 240 Liquid Cooler
Corsair RMX 650W Netzteil
Cooler Master H500p (mit Mesh Front) Gehäuse

Als Upgrade wäre bei mir nur die RTX 3080 interessant.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Folgende Komponenten würde ich mir im Falle eines Gewinnes noch gönnen:

neues Netzteil (mind. 750 W, modular)
Ryzen der neuesten Generation (min. 8 Kerne)

Die aktuelle Grafikkarte, CPU und das Netzteil würde dann in den Rechner vom Sohnemann wandern. Dort werkelt zur Zeit noch ein Ryzen 2400g auf einem MSI b450 Gaming Plus mit einer MSI RX570 Armour 8Gb. Somit würde ich also mit dem Gewinn direkt 2 PCs pimpen. Das wäre echt super!

Liebe Grüße

Roy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,
_(eins vorne weg, es tut mir leid wegen meiner Rechtschreibung ich bin leider Legastheniker)_

Ich finde das wieder mal eine schöne Sache. Hoffe das ich villt dieses mal eine villt gewinne 

Hier erstmal mein PC:

CPU: i7 3770K @ 4.4GHz
RAM: 4x4 DDR 3 1333er 9-9-9-24-1T
Mainbord: Asus P8P67 EVO
GPU:  GTX1070Ti @ OC
HDD/SSD: 1x128GB SSD + 1TB SSD + 1xTB HDD + 1.5TB HDD
Case:  Fractal Design Define R6
NT: Enermax  MODU82+ 425W

Und diese Teile würde gern gewinnen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Das ganze würde ich natürlich selber zusammen Bauen weil es einfach am meisten Spaß macht !

Diese Teile wären eine super Basis für einen neuen PC auf dem ich Endlich in WQHD spielen könnte ohne Einschränkung oder sogar auf 4K wenn ich meinen PC an meinen TV anschliese.  Da ich hier noch einen CPU kaufen würde könnte ich endlich mal richtig Streamen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drache230385 (7. Oktober 2020)

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Mein system 
I5 3570
Intel hd 2500
8gb 1600mhz ram
250gb micron ssd
Dell optiplex 7010 Gehäuse 
Dell Mainboard 

Ja ich hab mir bei ebay nen optiplex 7010 für 90 euro gekauft was für office okay ist aber beim zocken muss ich mich dann mit geforce now zufrieden geben trotz des imputlags. 
Falls ich gewinne würde ich mir nen 10700k und ne 3070 holen. 
Geiles gewinnspiel btw.


----------



## CrazyBirdman (7. Oktober 2020)

Coole Aktion muss ich sagen!
Ich bin gerade sowieso am upgraden und es fehlt nur noch der letzte Schliff.

Seit letztem Monat läuft in meinem Rechner folgendes:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x mit Wraith Prism Stock Kühler
Mainboard: MSI B550 Gaming Plus
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0
SSD: KINGSTON SA400s37580G + Samsing SSD 840 EVO 250 GB
HDD: WDC WD 6401AAlS-00L3B2
PSU: beQuiet 550W
Gehäuse ist ein alter CoolerMaster Midi Tower bei dem beim Umbau leider der Powerknopf beschädigt wurde. Daher starte ich den PC zurzeit mit Schraubenzieher...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man mag es kaum glauben, aber dieses Kabelmanagement ist tatsächlich eine massive Verbesserung verglichen mit meinem vorherigem Setup...

Daher sind die Sachen die ich zurzeit im Auge habe folgende:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Aktives Mitglied der Community bin ich bisher nicht, weil ich seit meinem letzten großen Upgrade 2015 fast gar nicht über Hardware nachgedacht habe, aber PC Games Hardware war sehr hilfreich um wieder auf den neuesten Stand zu kommen.


----------



## Dirkdelong (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH -Team
Zurzeit upgrade ich langsam mein Budget PC 
meine neuen Komponenten sind 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X
Cpu: Intel I7 9700k  
RAM: 16GB DDR4 3200 mhz 
Cpu Kühler: Be Quiet Dark rock 4 
meine  restlichen Komponenten plane ich noch zu upgraden 
GPU: RTX 2060
M.2 nvme ssd: 128gb
HDD: 2tb WD
PSU:550W coolermaster PSU 


was ich noch unbedingt aufrüsten will:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

Gesamt: 24 Punkte von 45 (21 Punkte übrig) 
Den Dark Rock Pro 4 will ich damit ich etwas besser Übertakten kann. 
und ich würde mir falls ich gewinne eine Rtx 3080 zulegen aber erst wen ich den rest aufgerüstet habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikolaieis (7. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag,

ich habe vor 3 Jahren einen Gaming Pc zu meinem Geburtstag bekommen, dies war jedoch leider ein fertig Pc welcher inzwischen sehr schlecht ist, in diesem ist ein Fx Prozessor, eine GTX 1060 6GB, eine 120GB SSD und eine 1 TB HDD verbaut, und da ich mich entschieden habe einen neuen Pc zusammen zu bauen mit einem Ryzen 9 5900X welcher vermutlich morgen um 18 Uhr präsentiert wird und einer RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio mit einer 500GB Evo Plus m.2 und einer 2TB Crucial P1 m.2 und das alles auf einem x570 Mainboard von Msi, das Edge Wifi. Da ich mir einen neuen WQHD 165Hz Monitor von Msi gekauft habe und diesen auch ausnutzen kann. Nur ein Problem habe ich, ich komme einfach nicht an eine Msi RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10GB ran, weshalb ich mir diese hier gerne aussuchen würde und wer weiß, mit etwas Glück besitze ich vielleicht bald eine.


----------



## sug4r (7. Oktober 2020)

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System (auf dem Bild ist noch die Zotac GTX 1070):

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X / MSI B350M Gaming Pro / 32GB (2x 16GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum / 1x NVMe M.2 WD SN750 500GB 1x Toshiba SATA-SSD 512GB 1x WD Red 4TB / PNY GTX 1080 8GB
Asus Xonar DSX / Asus ROG Strix Wireless Headset / Be Quiet 550W / Thermaltake S300 TG / Windows 10 Pro 64-bit /27" Acer KG271 P (Free-Sync/165Hz/FHD)


----------



## nikolaieis (7. Oktober 2020)

_(MSI RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10GB)_
Guten Tag,

ich habe vor 3 Jahren einen Gaming Pc zu meinem Geburtstag bekommen, dies war jedoch leider ein fertig Pc welcher inzwischen sehr schlecht ist, in diesem ist ein Fx Prozessor, eine GTX 1060 6GB, eine 120GB SSD und eine 1 TB HDD verbaut, und da ich mich entschieden habe einen neuen Pc zusammen zu bauen mit einem Ryzen 9 5900X welcher vermutlich morgen um 18 Uhr präsentiert wird und einer RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio mit einer 500GB Evo Plus m.2 und einer 2TB Crucial P1 m.2 und das alles auf einem x570 Mainboard von Msi, das Edge Wifi. Da ich mir einen neuen WQHD 165Hz Monitor von Msi gekauft habe und diesen auch ausnutzen kann. Nur ein Problem habe ich, ich komme einfach nicht an eine Msi RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10GB ran, weshalb ich mir diese hier gerne aussuchen würde und wer weiß, mit etwas Glück besitze ich vielleicht bald eine. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Nicht wundern, ich habe mir einen neuen CPU Kühler geholt da der al


----------



## Aitzi2811 (7. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
finde die Aktion jedes Jahr TOP!
derzeit habe ich eigentlich noch ein gutes System mit:
GTX 1080
Ryzen 1600x
16GB DDR4 RAM
be quiet! Pure Base 500
be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W
Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi

doch seit der Erscheinung des NZXT1's H1 verspüre ich den Drang mir so ein schickes mini-ITX System zuzulegen.
Darum meine Aufrüstung:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

das Mainboard wäre super passend für das ITX Case und mit der RTX 3070 könnte ich das neue AC und Cyberpunk auf höchsten Settings spielen.
Ich wünsche jedem viel Glück sei jedem gegönnt.

Lg


----------



## clarkent (7. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die pimp- Aktion!

Mein Rechner besteht aus folgenden Teilen.
Ryzen 3600
Brocken 3 CPU Kühler
Sockel am4 AMD x370
2x16 Gib ddr4 3000.
Rtx 2070 super palit Jetstream
1,5tb SSD 3 TB HDD.
Hx 750i Corsair Netzteil 750 Watt
Fractal Design 6 pcgh edition



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Teile würde ich verbauen.
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich zu den glücklichen gehören. Würde ich mir eine neu CPU kaufen (Ryzen 5600x) und eine neue GPU (rtx 3070)


----------



## Serinox (7. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag,

Mein System:
*CPU: i7 3930k @4.4ghz*
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
*Ram: Panram Light Swords 2400mhz quad channel
Mainboard: Asus Rampage IV formula
GPU: Rx570 strix oc *(bottleneck  )
Speicher: 2x WD Red 1Tb Hdd Raid 0, 2x Samsung 850 evo 500gb ssd, 1x Samsung 840 evo 250gb ssd
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Dark Base 900 Pro rev1 mit 5x Silent Wings 3
PSU: Seasonic Prime Titanium 650w
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Titanium
Monitor: Benq XL 2730z

**fett gedruckte Komponenten sind für Upgrade vorgesehen*

Ich spiele schon seit einem Weilchen mit dem Gedanken meine Platform auf die kommende Zen3 Generation zu upgraden. Da kommt mir dieses Gewinnspiel gerade recht. 
Bei WqHD@144Hz ist die RX570 derzeit der größte Bremsklotz im System. Angedacht ist deshalb auf GPU-Seite ein Upgrade etwa auf 2080ti Niveau und eine Frischzellenkur für die gute alte Sandy.^^

Meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich geplant:

CPU: Ryzen 5800x /5700x (oder wie auch immer die heißen werden)
2x 16 gb Crucial Ballistics Ram 3600mhz (bereits vorbestellt)

Wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stony1o1 (7. Oktober 2020)

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
Erst mal ein Großes Dankeschön für diese tolle Aktion.*

*Nach Wochen der  Recherche,  und immer mit dem Auge auf dem Geldbeutel, *
*habe ich mir vor kurzem  bie Mindfactory ein PC zusammengestellt :*
*AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
MSI X570-A PRO AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
INNO3D GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming OC, 6GB GDDR5X
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum
Be quiet! Pure Rock Slim Tower Kühler
Be quiet! Pure Base 500 mit Sichtfenster schwarz*

*Geplant für ein WQHD Setup. Ich glaube damit bin ich auf einem guten Weg.
Die GTX 1060 sollte dann Ende Oktober durch die RTX 3070 ersetzt werden.
Wer weiß, vielleicht habe ich bei dieser Aktion mehr Glück als über den offiziell zu Kaufenden Weg^^*

*Gerne würde ich meinen PC mit folgenden Komponenten aufrüsten:*
*RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)*
_Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_

_*Außerdem würde ich mir gerne einen  Be Quiet Pure Loop CPU Kühler zusätzlich selbst zulegen.*_
*Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Mein PC Innenraum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacDiverman (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Liebe PCGH Redaktion,
diese Komponenten Wünsche ich mir:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut:
Netzteil: Corsair RM650x PC-Netzteil (Voll-Modulares Kabelmanagement, 80 Plus Gold, 650 Watt, EU)
Mainboard: MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk AMD AM4 DDR4 M.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 HDMI ATX Gaming Motherboard
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 4, 2GHz AM4 35MB Cache Wraith Stealth
CPU-Luftkühler: Cooler Master MA620M CPU-Luftkühler, Dual Tower-Kühler, 6 Heatpipes, 1 x 120 mm SF120R Lüfter, Addressble RGB Beleuchtung mit Controller
SSD: Samsung MZ-V7S500BW 970 EVO Plus 500 GB NVMe M.2 Interne SSD Schwarz
HDD: Seagate ST2000DM008 Interne Festplatte, 2 TB Silber
RAM: Corsair VENGEANCELPX16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4 3200(Pc4-25600) C16 1.35V Desktop Memory - Schwarz
GraKa: MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4G Grafikkarte (GDDR5, HDMI, DP, DL-DVI-D, Afterburner OC, VR-Ready) schwarz

Einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X Prozessor, 4GHz AM4 36MB Cache Wraith Prism werde ich im Dezember dieses Jahr noch nachrüsten.
Dies gilt allerdings nur dann falls ich einer der 6 Auserwählten bin. 
Ansonsten werde ich mir wohl so oder so eine neue GraKa kaufen müssen. Da ist jedenfalls eine MSI RTX 3070/80 geplant. 
Daher ich sowieso sehr Technik begeistert bin wandert jede Menge Geld in mein System.
Leider kann ich mir als Betreuer in einem Pflegeheim nicht allzu viel auf einmal kaufen, da mein Gehalt relativ knapp ausfällt. 

Mfg der MacDiverman


----------



## Makthok07 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hi liebe PCGH [X]!

Mein Wunsch-Pimp-Projekt würde folgendes umfassen:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:

IN WIN 303 (schwarz)
ASUS P9X79 Pro
Intel Core i7 4930k @4400Mhz
8 x 4 GB DDR3 @1866 Mhz, CL9
EVGA GTX1070 FTW (aktuell um 90° gedreht mit extra Halterung)
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 (vorher Noctua NH-D14)
Corsair RM850i
Crucial SSD 1x 240 GB, 1x 512 GB
Seagate HDD 4 TB
6 x Arctic 120 mm FAN (3 weiß, 3 schwarz)
1x Noctua NF-12 PWM
Creative EVO ZxR Headset
Logitech Atlas + G502

Das weitere Upgrade wird vermutlich ein neues Mainboard+RAM+CPU+SSD sein, da warte ich aber noch auf ZEN3 (oder ggf noch auf DDR5) um einen deutlichen Performanceschub zu bekommen. Aktuell ist die CPU bei Games etwa (pi mal daumen) wie ein i7 8700k @Stock
Mit der 360 mm Arctic AiO läuft die CPU doch deutlich kühler als mit dem NH-D14, da wollte ich noch etwas OC aus der CPU kitzeln. Damit ich die Zeitspanne überbrücken kann.

Viele Grüße!

Johannes


----------



## phili94 (7. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

Mein Wunsch:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Intel I7 7700K
GPU: KEINE 
Mainboard: AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming K5
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 32GB
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
Case: Cougar Panzer Max Big-Tower
Netzteil: BeQuiet 600Watt
wäre cool die Grafikkarte zu gewinnen hab leider in Panik  wegen der neuen Nvidia Generation meine 1080Ti schnell auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen für wenig Geld abgegeben 200€ und jetzt ist alles ausverkauft  schlimm wenn man eigentlich den Rechner zum Zocken hätte, aber keine Grafikkarte! Vermutlich brauch ich dann auch das stärkere Netzteil und eine SSD mit mehr Speicher kann man immer gebrauchen die aktuellen 500GB reichen schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Mithgrandir (7. Oktober 2020)

Servus Leute,

danke für die tolle Chance um neue Teile fürs Ausrüsten zu bekommen. Für meinen PC brauche ich nicht mehr viel nur eine neue GraKA und ein paar Lüfter, falls mein Wunschportofolio erfüllt wird sollte mein System sehr ausgeglichen laufen und sich kein Flaschenhals auf WQHD bilden.  Die neuen Lüfter sollen mir helfen die ca. 100 Watt mehr Abwärme von der 3080 zu befördern, aktuell befördern meine Lüfter ca. 130cm³ aus dem Gehäuse, was bei meinem System aussreicht.

Mein System
-Be Quiet Straight Power 11
-MSI X370 Gaming Plus 
-Ryzen 2600
-Be Quiet C1
-16 GB  Crucial Ballistic Sport DDR4-2666
-Samsung Evo 250 GB 840 
-Samsung Pro 256 GB 840
-RTX 2080 Gigabyte Gaming
-Gehäuse ??? ca. 15 Jahre alt, immer noch gut zum rumschrauben
- sämtliche 80/92 mm Lüfter von den letzten Jahren 

*Wunschportofolio*

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventueller Kauf, falls es doch zu einem Flaschenhals kommt

-Ryzen 3600

Danke


----------



## MauriceK (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich finde es sehr schön das ihr kein stumpfes Standard Gewinnspiel macht!

Meine ausgewählte Komponente ist die .........
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System im Überblick

-  i7-8700K 5 GHz OC (CPU)
- Z370 KRAIT GAMING (Mainboard)
- SILENTIUMPC NAVIS RGB 360 (CPU Kühler)
-   ZOTAC GTX 960 2gb (GPU)
-  Corsair Vengeance RGB 32GB, 3466 (RAM)
-  Lian Li PC-011 Dynamic (Case)
- intel SSD 660p 2tb M.2 (SSD)
- Fractal Design Ion+ 760P 760W (Netzteil)

Ich habe am 01.09.20 meine liebe GTX 1080ti  für ordentliches Geld verkaufen können und wollte mir zum RTX 3080 Release  eine bestellen..... Hat sehr gut geklappt (KAPPA), im Endeffekt habe ich mir die ZOTAC Trinity 3080 vorbestellt die ich nach den Reviews wieder storniert habe.
Seitdem schaue ich ohne große Hoffnung bei Geizhals rein und gucke ob die 3080 lieferbar ist. Der Ehrenmann  Jen-Hsun Huang  hat mir auch noch die Letzte Hoffnung genommen mit der Aussage das sie bis Anfang 2021 Lieferprobleme haben werden.

Vielen Dank für´s lesen und schönen Tag euch noch!


----------



## Gast1655586604 (7. Oktober 2020)

hi, 
coole aktion, ich würde lediglich eine neue grafikkarte begrüßen, da die RT kerne dieser karten wohl mit OBS zusammenarbeiten und so ruckelfreie aufnahmen ermöglichen (gegenüber GTX), außerdem spiele ich in WQHD 144, wo meiner GTX 1080 langsam die luft ausgeht (allerdings meckern auf hohem niveau). in zukunft werde ich mir höchstens eine RTX 3070 zulegen, da bin ich mir aber erst zu 50% sicher, falls ich eine 3080 gewinnen würde, müsste ich wohl in ein etwas größeres gehäuse investieren.

mein system
- corsair 2x8gb 3000
- nvidia gtx 1080 g1
- amd ryzen 2700x
- gigabyte b450 aorus elite
- tx850m Netzteil 850w

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## beastyboy79 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

tolle Aktion mal wieder, wie so jedes Jahr.

Eigentlich ist mein Rechner noch vollkommen ausreichend. Aber das Upgrade mit einer MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte) wäre klasse.

Die würde ich dann verkaufen für fast den doppelten Preis, um mir dann die RX6900(XT) mit 16GB zu kaufen und hab nebenbei noch etwas Kleingeld für den Ryzen9 5900X über, ein neues Board krieg ich dann auch noch allein hin, den Speicher kann ich bei mir ja noch ein wenig übertakten. Wie gesagt wär tutti.
Könnt Ihr denn schon absehen, ob die 3080 nach der Verlosung auch verfügbar ist, das ich die nicht vorhandene Liefersituation noch für mich ausnutzen kann?

Viele Grüße und viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## denni9099 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

aktuell sieht mein PC wie folgt aus:
MB: MSI Z77 MPower
CPU: i7 3770k
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Broken 2
RAM: 2x8gb Kingston HyperX 2400mhz
GPU: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
PSU: Bequit Dark Power Pro 11 750W
Festplatten: 1x 3TB HDD, 1x 2TB HDD, 2x 500GB Sata SSD
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Mastercase Maker 5
Lüfter: 2x Bequit Silentwings 3
Monitor: Dell S2716DG 2x HP EliteDisplay E243i

Meine Aufrüstung:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig) 

Ich würde dann zum Mainboard einen Ryzen 7 3700x oder einen Ryzen 9 3900x kaufen.

Mein Prozessor ist mittlerweile deutlich veraltet weswegen ich bei vielen Spielen schon die CPU grenze merke.
Durch die Aktion würde dieses Problem wegfallen und zusätzlich noch Reserven für die Zukunft bieten.

Anbei natürlich noch ein Bild vom aktuellen Setup.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## ZebraEuWest (7. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team im folgenden meine Bewerbung für das *"Pimp my Pc"* Gewinnspiel.   


Zuerst mein jetziger PC, welcher schon uralt ist:
MB: P55A Fuzion
CPU: Intel i7 K875
RAM: 2x4gb von Patriot DDR3 1600mhz
GPU: Asus Strix R9 390x
Gehäuse: Fraktal Design Meshify C
Festplatten: 2tb HDD, BX500 480gb
PSU: CoolerMaster 750w
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake SpinnQ
Lüfter: 2x 140mm Thermaltake; 1x 120mm Thermaltake; 2x 120mm Fractal Design X2 GP-12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunsch Komponenten:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dazu würde ich mir noch einen Ryzen 5 3600 kaufen, da mein jetziger i7 aus dem Jahre 2010 in Kombination mit den 8gb ram beim zocken aber auch beim Cutten, an dem ich dieses Jahr meinen gefallen gefunden habe, sehr an seine grenzen kommt.  Das schnelle ram Kit hab ich gewählt da ich mir wie schon gesagt eine zen 2 cpu kaufen möchte welche bekanntermaßen gut mit schnellem ram skalieren, die Wahl des Mainboards fiel logischerweise dann auf das x570 Meg Unify von msi. Um besagte zen 2 cpu auch leise(deswegen auch die 3 Schadow Wings), zu kühlen habe ich mir die  Aio von bequiet ausgesucht, außerdem habe ich noch keine erfahrungen mit Aios weswegen ich diese Art der Kühlung gerne testen würde.  Aufgrund immer speicher hungrigeren spielen habe ich mir die 2tb ssd ausgesucht(Speicher kann man nie genug haben!). Um das alles mit strom versorgen zu können würde ich mein altes Netzteil, welches sehr laut und heiß wurde (im sommer ist es teilweise überhitzt weswegen mein PC mehrmals abgestützt ist), gerne gegen das neuere 700w Pure Power 11 CM ausstauchen. Ich habe keine Graka gewählt da ich damit, aufgrund der schlechten Liefersituation, noch bis nächstes Jahr warten wollte und weil ich die anderen teile dringlicher benötige.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern(innen) viel Glück und würde mich riesig freuen sollte ich unter den glücklichen Gewinnern sein.


----------



## Pazerkus (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Mein aktueller PC:

Prozessor: Intel i7 2600 K übertaktet auf 4,617 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: G Skill 4 x 4 GB DDR 3 1600 Mhz
Mainboard: Asus P8 Z68-V Pro
HDD für Games: WD Black 2 TB
SSD für Windows: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB
SSD M2 für Games über PCI Adapter: Samsung SSD 960 Evo 250 GB (habe erst nach dem Kauf herausgefunden, dass mein MB das booten vom PCI Adapter nicht unterstützt 
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX 1060 6GB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 932 mit gemoddeter Scheibe
Netzteil: Corsair RM850i
CPU Kühler: Custom Wasserkühlung

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Dazu würde ich mir noch folgende Komponenten kaufen:

CPU: Intel 10700 K
MB: Asus Rog Maximus XII Formula (Integration der custom Wasserkühlung)
SSD: M2 1-2 TB (bin mir noch nicht sicher)

Der Grund fürs Aufrüsten ist, dass ich mir die VR Brille Oculus Quest 2  bestellt habe und ich gerne PC Spiele übers Link Kabel zocken möchte. Da die Quest 2 über ein 4K Display verfügt werden meine jetzigen Komponenten nicht reichen.
Versuchen möchte ich mit dem Be Quiet Gehäuse ein wirklich fast lautlosen PC zu bauen.

Gerne würde ich für Euch ein Video des Zusammenbaus machen und auch der Benchmarks(Vorher nachher).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny94 (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

Sehr geiles "Gewinnspiel" ich hoffe das ich einer von den 6 Gewinnern werde 

Aber auch allen anderen viel Glück.

----------------------------------AKTUELLES SYSTEM----------------------------------------

MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon Max WiFi
Prozessor: Ryzen 5 3600
Kühler: Alseye H120D
Arbeitspeicher: DDR 4 Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8GB OC
Festplatte : M.2 SSD Crucial 1TB
Gehäuse ist ein Empire Gaming Diamond

----------------------Auswahl der Komponenten-----------------------------

Hier meine Auswahl an  neuen Komponenten
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

-------------------------Noch gekauft werden----------------------------

AMD Ryzen 5000 (8 Kern)
Gehäuse: Corsair ICue 465X RGB

-----------------------Grund für meine Auswahl------------------------

Hier kommen wir zum Grund warum ich gerne diese Komponenten gewinnen würde.
Vor allen die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard waren bei mir schon in der engeren Auswahl vor dem jetzigen Zusammenbau da mein Laptop aber kurzeitig seinen Dienst verweigert hatte musste ich die Prioritäten ändern und erstmal auf ein kleineres  Setup Downgraden.
SSD brächte ich zur Erweiterung der jetzigen das diese schon gut gefüllt wurde.
Der Kühler währe eine gute Wahl zu den Ryzen der 5000 Serie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße 

Johnny


----------



## KINGCEE (7. Oktober 2020)

"...*laden Sie mindestens ein Bild des PC-Innenraums hoch*". Mein Setup fühlt sich diskriminiert! Es scheint als fiele es schon durch die Teilnahmekriterien durch... Um die Bedingung zu erfüllen ist auch ein Foto des Cases (der darunter stehende Schreibtisch) mit dabei. - Ich hoffe das reicht euch.

Kernstück meiner Wahl und natürlich am offensichtlichsten ist natürlich das Be-Quiet Dark Base 700

*RAM verbaut:* DDR3 2133Mhz RipJaw 16GB--------*Wunsch RAM:* Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
*SSD verbaut: *120GB PNY SSD --------------------------*Wunsch SSD: *Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
*Netzteil verbaut: *Be Quiet 500W PURE---------------*Wunsch Netzteil:* Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler verbaut: *Thermalright Macho------------*Wunsch CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
*Gehäuse verbaut: *  -------------------------------*Wunsch Gehäuse: *Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
*Mainboard verbaut: *ASUS P5k-Pro 775 Sockel------ *Wunsch Intel-Mainboard: *MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im Anschluss kaufe ich mir eine* RTX 3080 / 6800 XT*  welche meine derzeitige* Sapphire R9 Fury* ersetzen soll.
Als CPU ist derzeit ein *Intel i5 3570k* verbaut, welcher seit Jahren bei 4.5ghz läuft. - Ersetzt werden soll dieser durch einen *Intel 10850k.*
CPU und GPU haben gut gedient nur verzweifeln sie immer mehr daran meinen* Omen 27i *und meinen *ASUS MG279* zu befeuern. - Beides 27" Monitore mit 1440p, da kommt mein derzeitiges Setup leider in vielen Games an seine Grenzen. Und auf- und einbauen würde ich die Teile natürlich selbst. *Cyberpunkt 2077* und *Red Dead Redemption II *kann ich mir mit meinem jetzigen PC Setup abschminken und gewillt solche Spiele mit niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen zu spielen kommt nicht in Frage.

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank für die gute Arbeit @PCGH
KINGCEE


----------



## kingcoolstar (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich grüße Sie Liebes PCGH Team,

Meine Wunschprodukte sind:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Ich habe mich bewusst für das teuerste entschieden, nämlich die Grafikkarte. Leider erlaubt mir meine jetzige finanzielle Situation nicht viel Geld für eine teure Grafikkarte auszugeben, obwohl ich gern Anno 1800, Borderlands 3, Red Dead Redemption 2 und zukünftige Spiele wie Cyperpunk 2077 auf meinem WQHD Monitor mit vollen Details und flüssigen Bildern zocken möchte. Mein jetziger PC hat jetzt nämlich damit zu kämpfen.

Mein System besteht aus:
Grafikkarte: Asus Rog Strix 1080
Prozessor: Intel I7 6700K
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial DDR4-2133
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 801 mit Sichtfenster
Gehäuselüfter: Sind die Mitgelieferten Lüfter des Gehäuses und 2 alte Noname Lüfter
Festplatten: 500GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO und 500GB HDD
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170-HD3P
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 750W Platinum

In Zukunft möchte ich eventuell meinen Rechner noch mit einem neuen Prozessor wie Ryzen 3800x samt neuen Mainboard Aufrüsten. Ich freue mich schon auf die Verlosung und Hoffe, dass ich einer der glücklichen bin. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladose (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo erstmal,

ich verfolge PCGH schon seit vielen Jahren und trotzdem ist dies mein erster Besuch in diesem Forum.
Vielleicht bringt mir das ja glück   

Mein PC:
CPU:                   i7 5930K @3,5 GHz   (OC @4,6GHz)
Mainboard:    Asus X99 DELUXE
RAM:                 G.Skill 16GB 2133-CL15 Ripjaws 4-Kit  (OC @ 2800-CL16)
Graka:               MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G  (Zeitweise 2x, eine ist gestorben  )
M.2:                    Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB
SSD:                   Adata 512GB SATA600 SSD
HDD:  (Ja, sowas benutze ich noch  )
                             -WD-Black 4 TB, 7200 1/min
                            - WD  640 GB, 7200 1/min
Netzteil:           be quiet! Powerzone 750W
CPU Kühler:  Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX RED    (  <-- Sehr geiles Teil)
Gehäuse:         Aerocool Mechatron Black Window Edt ATX

Mein Wunsch:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das RAM Kit würde ich mir selbst noch ein zweites mal Kaufen, damit ich den Quad Channel meines CPU´s auch anständig nutzen kann.

Trotz der Außergewöhnlichen Kühlleistung des Zalman 9900, komme ich insbesondere im Sommer immer wieder in Kritische Temperaturbereiche am CPU. Deswegen würde ich gerne sehen ob ich mit einer AIO noch etwas mehr aus dem Prozessor rauskitzeln kann, um das mittlerweile nun schon 6 Jahre alte Prachtstück noch etwas länger betreiben zu können.

Zusätzlich möchte ich mithilfe der RTX 3070 in die Liga der 21:9 Monitor-Besitzer aufsteigen und meine verbleibende GTX970 in ihren wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken.

Zum Abschluss noch die gewünschten Bilder und danke schon mal blos für´s Lesen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeagle81 (7. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)
----------------------------------------------------------
Ich würde nur gern die Grafikkarte gewinnen, da ich eigentlich nichts weiter aufrüsten möchte und Big Navi dauert ja noch bisl.

OSWindows 10 Professional 64 bitPCMBASUS PRIME X570-PROAMD X570CPURyzen 7 3700X @ 8 x 3600 MHzno OCAIOCorsair H115i White RGBGPURadeon RX 5700 XT FEAMD8 GB GDDR6PSUCorsair RM 850X RAMG.Skill Trident Z RGBDDR4 - 320016GBCL14FAN5x Corsair LL Serie 120er RGB WhiteFAN HUBLighting Node ProMonitorBenQ27.2"EX2780Q2560 x 1440144 HzHDD/SSDSlot 1SanDiskSDH32000GSSD2000 GBSlot 2SanDiskSDHII240GSSD240 GBSlot 3SeagateST1000DM010-2EP102HDD1000 GBSlot 4SanDisk M.2.SD9SN8W512G1122SSD512 GB

So sieht er aktuell aus mein PC:
Medium 1078056 anzeigen
Ich baue schon seit Jahren selber PC´s zusammen und würde es auch gerne selbst einbauen das Teil.


----------



## GamerX (7. Oktober 2020)

FInde die Aktion super, hab auch schon (leider erfolglos) letztes Jahr mitgemacht. Meinem PC mangelt es vor allem an einer leistungsstarken CPU inkl. neuem Motherboard und RAM, sowie an einer dazu passenden NVME Speicherlösung. Die zu einem AM4-Motherboard passende CPU würde ich natürlich selber kaufen. Die mitgelieferten 140mm Lüfter der EVGA CLC 280 AIO Wasserkühlung sind leider alles andere als leiser, weshalb ich da definitiv einen hochwertigeren Ersatz benötige. Den dritten 140mm Lüfter von Be Quiet würde ich dann als Exhaust verwenden.

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 36 Punkte von 45 (9 Punkte übrig) 

Mein PC:
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv X
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k OC @ 4.2Ghz
CPU-Kühler: EVGA CLC 280mm All-In-One RGB LED CPU Liquid Cooler
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
GPU: Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080Ti FE
PSU: Enermax MaxTytan 800W
Datenträger: 
2x WD HDD 1TB
1x OCZ Vertex 4 SSD 256GB
1x Samsung 850 EVO SSD 1TB


----------



## humbum (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team

Als langer PCGH Leser von der Ersten Ausgabe bis jetzt, möchte ich mich auch bei Pimp my PC 2020 bewerben.
Ich baue schon seit 1993 (386/DX33) selber PC´s zusammen.

Mein Haupt/PC besteht im Moment aus folgenden Komponenten:
Mainboard: Gigabyte x470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700x
CPU Kühler: Thermalright ARO-M14 Grey
RAM: Corsair Veneance LPX16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000
SSD System: Samsung 970 EVO NVMe M.2 500GB
SSD Daten:   Samsung 850 EVO 500GB Sata 600
HDD Daten : WD20EZRZ 2TB
DVD1: Asus DRW-24B5ST
DVD2: LG BH 16NS40
Grafikkarte: Palit 1070 Super JetStream
Netzteil: Corsair RM550X Gold Plus
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Lüfter 3xBe Quiet Pure Wings 140mm 1x Fractal Design 140mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Wunschliste: 

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Alles Gute
Bernd


----------



## Lennderman (7. Oktober 2020)

Mein Nahezu fertiger neuer pc, besteht bis jetzt aus dem
Be quiet pure base 500 mit Fenster 
Dem ryzen 7 3700x
Der Samsung 970 evo plus 1tb
Dem msi mpg gaming edge wifi
Coolermaster 750watt
Patriot viper steel 3200mhz 16gb dual kit

Eigentlich wollte ich eine 3080 kaufen, aber wie das lief kann man sich vorstellen...
Wie man also vermuten könnte, wäre mein Favorit die rtx 3080 gaming x trio,
Und die silent wings, leiser=besser
Apropos, bei mir haben die schiberegler beim link auf Youtube nicht funktioniert. 
Mein aktuelles Laptop ist das Medion p7652
Ich glaube nicht das ich einen Unterschied merken würde. 
Stichwort gtx 1050.


----------



## Kabs1982 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallöchen Stephan, PCGH und Community,

letztes Jahr habe ich schon mit gemacht und versuche es dieses Jahr noch einmal:






						Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf
					

AW: Pimp my PC 2019: Flotter PC gesucht, den man nicht von der Tischkante schubst!  Hallo liebes PCGH Team, hallo liebe Leser,  Eure Aktion habe ich die letzten 3 Jahre verfolgt. Tolle Sache die Freude macht :daumen: Letztes Jahr hatte ich überlegt mich hier zu melden, habe es aber leider...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Seitdem habe ich schon einiges verändert und konnte mein System bereits etwas aufwerten. Es ist nun doch etwas kleiner ausgefallen, als wie es gedacht war, rein der Moneten her bedingt. Immerhin habe ich nun schon einen wichtigen Schritt gemacht, denn es läuft ohne Probleme seitens des Mainboards und sehr viel leiser ist es auch.

Mein System:

CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
Kühler:  Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black
MB: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon Wifi
RAM: Ballistix 32GB DDR4 3000 (3733 OC) 2x16GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Vector RS
Netzteil: 750 Watt Seasonic Snow Silent Platinum
Lüfter: Alpenföhn 3 x 120er Wingboost 3 (top), 3 x Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-14 (vorne + hinten)
Alte Teile
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 1TB SATA 
HDD: WD Red 3TB 
GPU:  EVGA RTX 2080 XC Ultra Gaming




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Begründung für die Wahl der Komponenten:

Ich würde gerne etwas mehr und auch schnelleren Speicher haben als nur 1TB SATA SSD, daher fiel die erste Wahl auf die 2TB NVMe Adata XPG Spectrix S40G. Zumal ich noch keinen M.2 Slot auf dem Board belegt habe.
Mit dem neuen System habe ich schnell gemerkt, dass die Spiele, welche ich zocke, doch etwas mehr Leistung als die 2080 vertragen könnten. Gerade wegen der 3440 x 1440p Auflösung. Da käme mir eine 3070 gerade recht, um diese Lücke weiter zu schließen.
Zwei Lüfter würde ich im Gehäuseboden und einen vorne verbauen, also dort, wo mir welche fehlen um das System möglichst kühl zu halten. Gerne hätte ich mich für 3 x  Silent Wings 3 entschieden, aber irgendwo musste ich ja nun Abstriche machen.

Wünsche allen viel Glück und danke für die Aktion jedes Jahr  

Beste Grüße

Kabs


----------



## TimeforGaming (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin moin und herzlich Willkommen zu meiner Bewerbung.

Da mein PC nun schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist dachte ich mir, dass ich mich hier mal bewerben könnte. Vor allem die immer langsamer werdende HDD meines alten PCs, sowie die nun doch schon sehr veraltete Grafikkarte machen es fast unmöglich aktuelle AAA Spiele auf meinem PC zu spielen. Aber auch die generelle Windows Erfahrung leidet unter der HDD.
Mein momentanes Setup sieht so aus:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4460
Ram: Marke unbekannt, DDR3-1600 8 GB
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7
Netzteil: FSP Group 350W
Grafikkarte: NVidia Geforce GTX 750Ti
HDD: 2TB Toshiba

Die Upgrade-Teile, die ich mir ausgesucht habe:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da mein PC nun mittlerweile so alt ist, müsste ich einen kompletten Systemswap durchführen. Somit würde zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Komponenten noch folgende Bauteile ergänzt werden:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 XT
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 4
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600W
System-SSD: Crucial MX500 1TB
Ich möchte mich schonmal im Voraus für die Möglichkeit Bedanken, die uns PCGH zusammen mit den Sponsoren hier bietet. Außerdem wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Erfolg.

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen meines kleinen Beitrags und noch einen schönen Tag.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tim




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lennderman (7. Oktober 2020)

Lennderman schrieb:


> Mein Nahezu fertiger neuer pc, besteht bis jetzt aus dem
> Be quiet pure base 500 mit Fenster
> Dem ryzen 7 3700x
> Der Samsung 970 evo plus 1tb
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps: nein ich habe keine Schrauben verwechselt. Glaube ich zumindest. Gepasst hat alles.


----------



## MrDanielVie (7. Oktober 2020)

*Inhalt*

1. Aktuelle Konfiguration
2. Wunsch Komponenten für Aufrüstung
3. Begründung
4. Bilder

*1.  Aktuelle Konfiguration*


*Gehäuse*​Enermax Saberay ADV*Mainboard*​Gigabyte X570 AORUS Elite*Prozessor*​AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*Prozessorkühlung*​Enermax AquaFusion RGB 240*Arbeitsspeicher*​Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 2x8 GiB  3200MHz, CL16*Grafikkarte*​MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming Z8G*SSD*​
Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB (Systemlaufwerk)
Samsung 750 EVO 500 GB (Datenlaufwerk)
Samsung 860 EVO 1TB (Spielelaufwerk)
*Netzteil*​Corsair RM750i*Tastatur*​Corsair Gaming K95 RGB*Maus *​Corsair SCIMITAR PRO RGB*Bildschirm*​LG 34UC89G 144 Hz, G-SYNC*Sonstige Komponenten*​
Internal USB Hub
DIGITUS 4-Port USB 3.0 PCI Express-Karte
ABACOM USB Display


*2. Wunsch Komponenten*

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

*3. Begründung*
3.1 SSD
Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2TB

Moderne Spiele benötigen immer mehr Speicherplatz, teilweise sind bereits 100 GB für ein Spiel keine Seltenheit mehr.

Außerdem verspreche ich mir insbesondere bei einem Spiel schnellere Ladezeiten als dies bei der Samsung 860 EVO, die nur über SATA angebunden ist, der Fall ist.

2 der 3 Samsung SSDs werden in anderen Systemen eine weitere Verwendung finden, die 3. SATA SSD bleibt in diesen System erhalten wird jedoch hinter dem Mainboardtray wandern.

3.1 Grafikkarte
Nach vier Jahren ist es Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte. Teilweise weil die Framerate nicht mehr meinen Anforderungen entspricht, teilweise weil die neue Grafikkarte RTX und DLSS bietet und somit einen technischen Vorteil gegenüber der alten Grafikkarte besitzt.

Aufgrund meines Monitors, der G-SYNC unterstützt, fiel die Wahl auf eine NVidia Grafikkarte.

Tests in diversen Magazinen und IgorsLab  haben gezeigt das eine RTX 3080 teilweise durch meine CPU und meines verwendeten Monitors (UltraWide FullHD) gebremst werden würde. Die RTX 3080 würde nur in den seltensten Fällen voll ausgelastet werden können. 

Die Wahl fiel deshalb "nur"  auf die MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC, die immerhin an die Leistung einer 2080Ti heranreichen soll.

Dadurch hatte ich zudem Punktetechnisch Spielraum für eine schnelle NVME SSD.

*4. Bilder*
Die Bilder entstanden für diese Bewerbung in aller Eile.

Mit dieser Aufrüstung wird mein PC Umbau seinen krönenden Abschluss finden, weil ich denke ein modernes System für die meisten Spiele und Anwendungen zu haben.  

Deshalb wird im Rahmen des Umbaus, sofern ich ausgewählt werden, auch nochmal am Kabelmanagement und der RGB Beleuchtung gearbeitet.

Wenn ich in der Zwischenzeit bis zum Bewerbungsschluss am 25.10.2020 noch Umbaumaßnahmen durchführe werde ich bei dieser Gelegenheit bessere Bilder anfertigen und die hier zu Verfügung stellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (7. Oktober 2020)

Mein Rechner :

NANOXIA Deep Silence
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
Core i7 3770 @ 4 x 3400 MHz
2 x Corsair    DDR3 - 12800 8gb
ASUS GeForce GTX 1070 Ti 8 GB GDDR5
680 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM
PLEXTOR PX-128M5Pro 128 GB als Systemplatte
SanDisk    SDH3 1T02    SSD    1024 GB als Steam Library
Western Digital    WDC WD1003FBYX-01Y7B1    HDD    1000 GB als Datengrab

*Ganz frisch nach dem Zusammenbau*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Heute, 8 Jahre später*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Das System habe ich mir 2012 zusammengestellt und bis auf die Grafikkarte und die 1tb SSD seitdem nicht verändert. [EDIT : und ein zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter hat sich reingeschummelt!  ]
Ursprünglich war eine GTX680 mit 4gb verbaut, die mir noch bis vor etwa einem Jahr treue Dienste erwiesen hat. Leider hat die den Sprung auf 1440p nicht gut verkraftet und pfiff aus dem letzten Loch  Nun werkelt die gebrauchte ASUS 1070TI darin herum, die meinem Haarföhn in nichts nachsteht.



Als Upgrade :

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)



Das 8 Jahre alte Netzteil möchte ich in Rente schicken und ich würde mal wieder was neues ausprobieren, nachdem ich über ein Jahrzehnt meinen beiden letzten Rechnern mit Intel&NVIDIA gefahren bin. Die passende Ryzen CPU würde ich mir natürlich zum Upgrade dazukaufen.


----------



## Molodar67 (7. Oktober 2020)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Mein System
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
Mainboard: MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX
Ram:  DIMM DDR4 32GB/3200 Corsair Vengeance LPX 4 x 8GB
Gehäuse: Altgehäuse aus Komplettsystem von ARLT Computer
Netzteil: 500W war beim Komplettsystem dabei
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon RX 480 NITRO+ OC 8GB
SSD:  Crucial P1 1TB CT1000P1SSD8 Internes SSD-bis zu 2000 MB/s (3D NAND, NVMe, PCIe, M.2)

Möchte mir noch neue Ryzen CPu 5000 zulegen und passenden Kühler,

damit ich wieder einigermaßen Aktuell wäre. danke für diese Möglichkeit der Aufrüstung, auch wenn mein
System nicht ausgewählt wird.
Mfg
Molodar


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!

Ich möchte mich auch bei "Pimp my PC 2020" bewerben.
Mein Rechner ist jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre alt und besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700x
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix X470 F-Gaming
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3000 Mhz CL16
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro RX 580 8GB
SSD:  1TB Samsung 860 EVO
HDD: 1TB WD Blue
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E11 650W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define C
Monitor: LG FHD 144Hz Freesync



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Folgende Komponenten würde ich gerne aufrüsten:


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD:  Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter:  3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Grafikkarte:  MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Da die HW-Anforderungen von Games immer höher werden, würde ich gerne mein 16GB RAM Kit gegen ein 32GB Kit austauschen. Spiele selber werden auch immer größer. Deswegen wäre eine zweite SSD mit 2TB ganz gut. Dann kann ich meine alte aber bisher treue WD Blue in Rente schicken.  Leise Gehäuselüfter kann ich auch gut gebrauchen. Und zu guter letzt noch eine fixere Grafikkarte mit der ich erstmal wieder gut aufgestellt bin und länger meine Ruhe habe.

MFG Andreas


----------



## Lennderman (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich machs nochmal, das erste Mal hab ichs vergeigt.
Aktuelles unfertiges System, Begründung später. 
Prozessor: Ryzen 7 3700X
Mainboard: Msi mpg gaming edge wifi 
Cpu kühler: be quiet pure rock 2 black
Gehäuse: Be quiet pure base 500 schwarz seiten Fenster 
Ssd: Samsung 970 evo plus 1tb
Netzteil: coolermaster mwe 750watt 
Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot viper steel 3200mhz 16gb dual kit 
Grafikkarte: Fehlt. Wollte eine 3080 kaufen, wie das ausging, brauche ich vermutlich nicht zu erwähnen...
Also logische auswahl:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Lüfter einfach weil leise =gut
Allen viel Glück 😀


Lennderman schrieb:


> Ich machs nochmal, das erste Mal hab ichs vergeigt.
> Aktuelles unfertiges System, Begründung später.
> Prozessor: Ryzen 7 3700X
> Mainboard: Msi mpg gaming edge wifi
> ...





Lennderman schrieb:


> Ich machs nochmal, das erste Mal hab ichs vergeigt.
> Aktuelles unfertiges System, Begründung später.
> Prozessor: Ryzen 7 3700X
> Mainboard: Msi mpg gaming edge wifi
> ...


----------



## nonECC (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ziemlich geile Aktion! Wollte auch grad meinen PC aufrüsten <3
Mein PC:
Mainboard: ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer
CPU: Intel i7 4790k
Kühler: BeQuiet Shadow Rock 2
RAM: 16gb ddr3 1600mhz Corsair Vengeance
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 1080 Founders Edition
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Pure Base 600
Netzteil: 1000W Xilence
SSD: 480GB Crucial m.2
HDD: 2TB Western Digital

Mein Wunschset:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Was ich dazu noch aufrüsten werde:
Vermutlich einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXSamyXx-77 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hi PCGH Team.

erstmal Coole Aktion ^^ und ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr mal glück habe  ich habe meinen PC so weit aufgebaut und zum laufen gebracht und wie man im Pic schon sieht ist er echt schön geworden.

CPU: TR4 1920x
MB: ASUS Zenih Extreme
RAM: 32 GB G.Skill Trident z Royal Silber
Graka: AMP Extreme 2070 super
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughower Grand RGB 1200w Platinum
EK und Thermaltake Wasserkühlung
Gehäuse: Core P5 von Thermaltake
Festplatten:

HDD/SSDSlot 1SeagateST4000VN008-2DR166HDD4000 GBSlot 2Samsung860 EVOSSD250 GBSlot 3Western DigitalWDC WD10EAVS-00M4B0HDD1000 GBSlot 4Samsung970 EVO PlusSSD1000 GBSlot 5SamsungSAMSUNG MZVPV512HDGL-00000SSD512 GBSlot 6Samsung970 EVOSSD1000 GB

da ich gemerkt habe das meine 2070S die 3440x1440 von meinem Monitor nur gerade so packt bin ich jetzt am überlegen eine 3080 oder 3090 zu holen aber da gerade flaute ist wird das wohl noch dauern und vor Cyperpunk wohl nix mehr. 

also da ich mit dem schriftlichen nicht so gut bin würde ich euch anbieten ein Video zu drehen das ihr bei euch hochladen könnt.

zum Projekt:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

dieses Teil würde mir schon vollkommen reichen ^^ ich möchte diese Karten umbauen auf Wasser und sie mit dem Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi bestücken das würde ich filmen oder wenn ihr doch Text wollt auch berichten davon was ich auch mal austesten will ist ein schnell Verschluss für den Wasserkreislauf um auch schnell mal ne Grafikkarte wechseln zu können. das würde ich mir dann noch dazu holen und einbauen. Was ich auch testen werde wie sich die Karte in Verbindung mit der HP Reverb g2 schlägt da ich die Ende Oktober bekomme.

danke euch für denn Lehrreichen Content denn ihr immer bringt und werde auch weiter treuer PCGH Leser bleiben
wünsche auch allen anderen viel Glück für eure Systeme 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motulkevin (7. Oktober 2020)

mein System:
M.2 NVME SSD: 512GB Transcend 220S M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
Mainboard: ASRock B450M Pro4-F
Grafikkarte: 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 590 Red Dragon
Netzteil: 850W Enermax Revolution87 ( schon etwas älter)
2. SSD: Crucial CT480BX300 480GB
1. HDD: WDC WD40EFRX 4TB
2. HDD: Seagate ST2000DM008 2TB
3. HDD: Seagate ST1000DM010 1TB
RGB Lüfter 5x: aigo DR12 5in1
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Masterbox MB510L

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Adamska88 (7. Oktober 2020)

Super schöne Aktion! 

Ich mache mal mit, für meinen besten Freund und Trauzeugen der leider stets sehr klamm ist...
Er kann leider nicht mitmachen da sein PC momentan bei mir lagert ^^

Habe heute erst seinen alten PC mit altem Intel und DDR3 zum laufen gebracht wo er sich eigentlich das neue MB für 50€ kaum leisten konnte.

Daher besteht der Traum PC definitiv aus:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Sein Gehäuse & Netzteil momentan sind top der rest naja.
MB MSI Z87-G43
CPU i7-4770K
GPU 1060
16GB DDR3 von Geil
Corsair Netzteil (Modell?) 850Watt
Corsair Aio (Modell mir unbekannt)
2x 120Gb SSD

Bei einem Gewinn würde ich noch einen Ryzen 7-3700x dazulegen
Viel Glück allen


----------



## blackEths (7. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die jährliche "Pimp my PC" Aktion! 

Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

RAMAdata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200(7 Punkte)SSDAdata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB(12 Punkte)NetzteilBe Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt(8 Punkte)CPU KühlerBe Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4(4 Punkte)Lüfter Set3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2(2 Punkte)GehäuseBe Quiet 500DX Black(5 Punkte)AMD MainboardMSI B550 Tomahawk(7 Punkte)_Gesamt__45 Punkte von 45__(0 Punkte übrig)_


Mein aktuelles System:


_Mainboard__Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3__Prozessor__Intel Xeon 1230 v3__RAM__2x 4gb Corsair Vengeance LPDDR3-1600,
1x 8GB Ballistix Elite DDR3 2133, 
 1x 8GB HyperX Fury 1866MHz__Netzteil__Be Quiet Straight Power E9 500W__Kühler__Enermax ETS-T40-TB__Gehäuse__Thermaltake Commander MS-1__Grafikkarte__Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8G__SSD__Crucial MX500 1Tb_HDDs_WD Green 1.5TB, 
WD Purple 3TB, 
Seagate 3TB, 
 Seagate 4TB_LaufwerkASUS_ BD/DVD Drive __Monitore__1x 24" FHD (TN 60Hz),
 1 x 27" WQHD (IPS 60Hz)_


Zusätzliches Upgrade: 

Ein Ryzen 5000 wird angeschafft.
(Oder eventuell eine 3000er CPU)


Die GPU werde ich upgraden, wenn es im <400€ Bereich eine attraktive Grafikkarte gibt, die meine RX 480 wegbläst .
(Die 3070 UVP liegt bei 499€. Soviel will ich für eine Grafikarte nicht ausgeben. AMD hat die 6000gen aktuell noch nicht vorgestellt)


----------



## phan-tomias (7. Oktober 2020)

*Sehr geehrtes PC Games Hardware Team*,

als langjähriger Abonnent der Printausgabe bewerbe ich natürlich mich voller Hoffnung um die Pimp my PC 2020 Aktion. Mein System hat es sowas von nötig! Es wartet auf eine Wiederbelebung....

Meine PC stammt grundsätzlich aus dem Jahr 2010 und wurde nach Auswertung der PC Games Hardware Ausgaben bei Alternate.de im Konfigurator zusammengestellt und montiert. Ich habe inzwischen dem System ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt und dabei noch eine weitere SSD Festplatte eingebaut sowie die alte defekte Nvidia 470  gegen eine AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 4GB getauscht. Inzwischen ist wohl das Netzteil dem Anspruch von Ampere nicht mehr gewachsen. Nach der Geburt meiner Tochter vor gut 3 Jahren ist die Zeit zum Basteln weniger geworden. Dennoch nutze ich den Rechner derzeit gerne für die Videobearbeitung und das ein oder andere Spiel zwischendurch (CoD, Wolfenstein, usw.) Insbesondere das schneiden und rendern von nativem 4K Videomaterial dauert gerne mal einen halben Tag. Der Prozessor gehört natürlich so langsam ins Museum, war damals aber eine gute Wahl. Wenn es nicht maximale Details sein müssen, kann man eine nutzbare FPS Rate generieren. Ich würde das System entweder selber Aufrüsten oder aber auch einem Eurer tollen Fachredakteure zur Verfügung stellen. Solltet Ihr mein System auswählen werde ich dem Rechner noch einen aktuellen AMD Ryzen Prozessor (ab 8 Kern + SMT) und eine RTX 3080 bei Verfügbarkeit spendieren.

Aktuell:
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Processor
Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. GA-870A-UD3
G.Skill DDR3 PC3-10700 (667 MHz) 8+2+2= 12 GB
FM-25S2S-60GBP2 SSD
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
SAMSUNG HD203WI  - 2TB
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 4GB
Acer GD245HQ aus dem Jahr 2010
Microsoft Windows 10 (10.0) Home 64-bit
LG Blue Ray Brenner


*Meine Auswahl:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde gerne anspruchsvolle Videobarbeitung zur Bearbeitung umfangreichens Videomaterials meiner Tochter in 4K wieder mit einem Mehrkernsystem betreiben können und natürlich ist die Vorfreude auf Crysis, Far Cry oder CoD in "can it
run...."  sehr groß.

*Vielen Dank fürs Lesen!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fajan (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Fast schon peinlich, doch hier mein *aktuelles Setup*
(Vielleicht raucht es mir beim Verfassen ja endlich endgültig ab ):

- AMD Phenom II X6 1100T AM3
- Asus Crosshair IV extreme
- Kingston DIMM 4x4gb ddr3 1333mhz
- MSI Geforce GTX 1050 2gb (ersetzte 2016 die GTX275 von 2010)
- Cooler Master RS500 350W
- Intenso 128gb SSD ( und ja, die liegt da einfach irgendwo im Case herum )
- WD 640gb HDD
- Das ganze steckt in einem uralten Cooler Master Elite Case bei dem ich seit Jahren die Seite offen haben muss, damit mir das Teil nicht in Flammen aufgeht (Gab es das Wort Airflow da überhaupt schon? )
- Kabelmanagement existiert in meiner Welt leider auch noch nicht 
- Die Logitech G500 und G15 sind natürlich auch immer noch angeschlossen, genauso wie mein alter Acer x243hq

Das ganze Teil begleitet mich schon seit ca. 10Jahren, so auch mittlerweile unter meinem Schreibtisch in der Studenten WG.
Vor einigen Jahren mal abgeraucht im Sommer beim BF3 zocken und bei 40 Grad Außentemperatur + Ventilator vor der geöffneten Seite. Aber es ist (leider) einfach unzerstörbar.
Durch den Gewinn hätte ich endlich einen Anreiz mit dem Teil über den Acker zu fahren. Laut wie ein Trecker ist es jedenfalls, 60 Dezibel sind im Leerlauf tatsächlich Minimum.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gerne mal wieder aktuellere Spiele mit höheren Einstellungen als "low" und ohne FPS drops auf 20 FPS spielen können, außerdem begleiten mich komische micro lags seit Jahren.
Des Weiteren mache ich Musik und nutze anspruchsvolle Programme, auch dafür brauche ich dringend ein neues Setup.

*Daher Meine Auswahl:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dann wird noch mit dem Erspartem aus dem Nebenjob aufgerüstet bzw. ergänzt.
Ein Ryzen 5 3600 oder vielleicht die ganz neue 5000er Reihe?
Wie auch immer, mein 10 Jahre alter Bildschirm macht dann auch endlich Platz für mindestens 27" und 144hz, dazu ne schöne neue Maus und Tastatur und dann fühle ich mich endlich wieder wie 14!

Einen schönen Abend euch allen!


----------



## meddlmax (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen.

Folgende Komponenten würden Mein Setup gut ergänzen:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Momentan steckt da nämlich folgendes drinne.

CPU: Intel 8700K. Der macht eigentlich noch ganz gut Dampf und mit bissl übertakten wird der auch noch einige Jahre ganz gut mitspielen.
Gekühlt mit einer Corsair h80i, da stecken noch ein paar alte recht laute Lüfter dran, und machen immer nen riesen Lärm, wenn Last anfällt, die Silent Lüfter würden dieses Manko also noch ganz gut ausmerzen.

MoBo: Asrock Z370 Extreme 4. Naja tut was es soll, beherbergt die CPU und ist soweit auch ganz stabil.

RAM: Corsair 2x8GB PC 3200er Ram. Reicht dicke für Gaming und etwas Bildbearbeitung aus.

Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1080. Die macht zwar eigentlich ne ganz gute Figur, aber bei höheren Einstellungen  kommt Sie dann doch an Ihre Grenzen, insbesondere, da sie einen Asus PG279 befeuert und dessen 144hz werden bei 1440p dann doch nur noch bei älteren Spielen erreicht. Daher würde die 3080 die ideale Aufrüstung darstellen.

Ansonsten noch eine nvme SSD, mehrere kleinere SATA SSDs und auch noch ein paar ältere HDDs drin, da ich ja so ein Jäger und sammler bin, der keine Daten löschen kann  

Das ganze steckt zusammen mit einem 900 Watt (noname) Netzteil in einem Enthoo Bigtower, damit auch ordentlich Platz verfügbar ist.
Ein wenig Staub darf natürlich nicht fehlen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inekai (7. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

ich habe mir folgende Teile ausgesucht:


SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)


Meine derzeitige Konfig:

Prozessor: Ryzen 7 3700X 
Mainboard: Asrock X570 Taichi 
Kühler: Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB 
Speicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200 64 GB 
Grafikprozessor: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X 
SSD: Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 
Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4

Es sind nur noch Kleinigkeiten, die ich tauschen würde. Die CPU soll einem 3900X weichen, da ich viel Foto- und Videobearbeitung mache und der Computer ist mir im Moment doch noch etwas zu laut, vor allem unter Last.  das Gehäuse ist auch schon in die Jahre gekommen und Speicher kann man nie genug haben, vor allem bei 4K-Material.


----------



## dok81 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
wie das letztes Jahr, möchte ich auch gern am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und mein PC aufrüsten!

Z.Z. habe ich folgende Hardware in meinem PC:
- CPU: Intel Core i9-9900K mit WaKu Corsair H100i RGB
- MB: Asus Rog Strix Z370- F Gaming
- Ram: 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 GSkill TridentZ
- Grafikkarte: Palit GameRock RTX2080Super 8GB
- Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power 10 600 Watt CM
- SSD: Samsung M.2 970Evo 500Gb / Samsung SATA 850Evo 500Gb
- HDD WD Red 2Tb
- Gehäuse: Fractal Define 7 Black/White

Das geplante upgrade vom letzten Jahr habe ich teilweise durchgeführt, leider wird mehr PC-Leistung (bessere Grafikkarte) für 4K Spiele gebraucht. Vergeblich habe ich die Preissenkung für RTX2080Ti gewartet.
Zum Glück sind die neue 3000-Nvidia Grafikkarte erschienen.

Daher würde ich mir folgende Komponente wünschen:

Nvidia Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte) (die ich gern selber einbaue)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich sehr freuen einer von 6 glücklichen Gewinnern zu sein! Wünsche trotzdem allem viel Glück!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jojo8421 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Ich möchte euch meine Mühle vorstellen.. 

Intel 2 Quad 4x 2,5 Ghz
AMD Radeon 4800 512 MB VRAM 780 Mhz
Asus P5Q 
4GB DDR2 399 Mhz
bequiet 650W
seagate 1 TB HDD
SanDisk 521 GB SSD
2x 120mm Lüfter

Ich werde mir irgendwann einen Ryzen 5 3600 kaufen und Videos auf Youtube veröffentlichen, dass ist mein Ziel. 

Hier meine Wunschkonfiguration:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück allen Teilnemern


----------



## Nconstract (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH und Community,

ich habe zur Zeit:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler
Mainboard:  MSI B450M Gaming Plus 
RAM: G.Skill AEGIS F4-3000C16D-16GISB Memory 16GB DDR4
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro
SSD: Silicon Power PCIe M.2 NVMe SSD M.2 1TB Gen3x4 R/W up to 3.400/3.000MB/s Interne SSD 
Netzteil: 550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Platinum
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6-BK)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und würde gerne meine Grafikkarte ersetzen da ich auf WQHD spiele und bei vielen Games um die 30 FPS bin (bei 144Hz), zusätzlich hätte ich gerne die Lüfter um meinem Gehäuse einen besseren Airflow zu ermöglichen, gerne mit den 140mm, falls die Wahl besteht ^^.

Netzteil wir falls ich genommen werde natürlich mit was potenterem Ausgetauscht 

MfG
euer Nconstract


Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Crystallize (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und Community,

Aktuell habe ich Folgende Konfig:

Mainboard: MSI  MPOWER Z97 MAX AC
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k @ 4,8GHz
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn K2  
RAM: 4x8GB Corsair XMS3
GPU1: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
GPU2: MSI GTX 1050ti Gaming X als PhysiX Karte
PSU: Bequit Pure Power 11 600 Watt
SSD: 1x 256GB Samsung EVO 970 
Festplatten: 1x TB Seagate SSHD, 2x2TB Seagate Constellation ES
Case: Bequiet Dark Base 700
Lüfter: 3x Bequiet Silent Wings 3, 3x Corsair LL 120 RGB
MAUS: Razer Mamba Tournament Edition 
MAUSPAD: Razer Firefly 1st Gen
Tastatur: Razer Blackwidow Elite
Monitor: 1x Benq BL2405 1x Benq GL2460

Ich Würde mir als Aufrüstung wünschen,

RAM:  Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)  
PSU:  Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)  
CPU Kühler:  Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)   
MAINBOARD:  MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig) 

Hallo Liebe PCGHX Community und PCGH Team, 

Ich würde mir zu dem Mainbaord, einen i7 10700k dazu holen. Da man meinem guten alten Kumpane dem i7 4790k, 
sein Alter von 6 Jahren schon sehr Anmerkt. Besonders bei den Games wie ANNO 1800 und GTA 5 mit 70GB an Mods dazu kommt die Allgemeinene Productivity Leistung trotz dem OC auf 4,8GHz.  Den Alpenföhn K2 habe ich, nun auch 6 Jahre wie meine CPU. Dementsprechend sind die Lager nicht mehr tau frisch und es wird Zeit für einen Würdigen Nachfolger, daher fällt meine Wahl auf den Dark Rock Pro 4. Bei dem Mainbord sieht es aus wie bei den letzten beiden Komponenten meines Setups. Unteranderem sind 4 der 8 USB 3.0 Ports und der LAN-Controller Defekt.  Wenn ich Gewinnen sollten, werde ich meine alten Komponeten zu einem File Server umfunktionieren. 

Viel Glück an alle !


----------



## Blacktimer (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!

Ich möchte mich auch bei "Pimp my PC 2020" bewerben.

Nachdem mir letztes Jahr mein ASUS Maximus VII HERO durchgeschossen ist besteht mein 5 Jahr alter Rechner nun aus folgenden Komponenten:



Mainboard:    Asus Q87M-E
CPU:               Intel Core i7 4790K 
CPU Kühler:   Be quiet! (Type weiß ich nicht)
RAM:              4x  Kingston DDR3 16GB PC 1866 CL10  
Grafikkarte:    Gigabite  GTX980 Windforce  
HDD:              WD Purple 3 TB 
SSD                 1x Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
                        1x SanDisk SSD Plus 480GB
Gehäuse:        Cooler Master Storm Trooper SGC-5000-KKN1
Lüfter:             Standard Lüfter von Gehäuse 
Netzteil:          BeQuiet ATX 800W  STRAIGHT POWER 10 CM 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Folgene Komponenten würde ich gerne aufrüsten: 

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 


Noch gekauft werden:

CPU:                        AMD Ryzen 5 3400G
CPU Kühler:            Cooler Master Master Liquid Lite 240 CPU AIO Kühler
Grafikkarte:             GTX 3070 oder GTX 2080 super


----------



## FaustusZockt (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin

Aktueller PC :
Mainboard : MSI B450 A Pro
Prozessor : AMD Ryzen 5 2600 (Stock)
CPU Kühler : LC Power CC 120mm RGB
Arbeitsspeicher : 4 x 4 GB DDR4 2666MHz Viper Elite (OC 2933MHz)
Grafikkarte : Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Nitro+ 4GB (Undervolting 1050 mV)
Festplatte : 2 TB Western Digital Blue & 120 GB SSD & 240GB M.2 SSD
Netzteil : BeQuiet Pure Power 11 - 500 Watt 80+ Gold
Gehäuse : Phanteks Eclipse P300
Gehäuse Lüfter : Vollbestückung mit Silent Wings 3
Tastatur : Logitech G213 Prodigy
Maus : Patriot Viper V570
Headset : Logitech G533

Mein Wunsch :

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Gerne würde ich die 2 TB HDD und die 120GB SSD raus schmeissen und auf Only SSD gehen. Und mehr Ram kann nie schaden,
von der Grafikleistung muss ich ja garnicht erst anfangen, 2070 wäre da schon sehr lecker


----------



## Superkiwi (7. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 



*Meine momentan verbauten PC Komponennten


CPU :
Ryzen 9 3900X  CPU 12 Cores  24 Threads OC/4,3GHZ*

_*Mother/Mainboard :*_
*ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO WIFI, Mainboard  AMD X570 *

*Ram*: 
*2xD416GB 3200-16 Trident Z RGB K2 GSK

Grafikkarte:
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC GAMING ACX 2.0

Speicher:
SSD 500GB 2.3/3.4G 970 EVO PLUS M.2 SAM 
2xHDD Western Digital 2TB
1xHDD 500GB Toshiba

Netzteil:* 
*be quiet! Pure Power 9 700W ATX24 

Gehäuse
be quiet! DARK BASE PRO 900 bk ATX 

Kühlung:
NZXT Kraken X62 280mm v2 AM4 ready *


Leider ist die GTX970 der große Flashenhals des systems weshalb ich COD/Modernwarfair nur auf 720p niedrigsten settings stelle um vernümftig zocken zu können.... bei 1440p monitor macht so leider keinen spaß 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFlamingo (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mich für diese Upgrade Kombination entschieden:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig) 

Das ganze käme in dieses System :
Case: Msi Gungnir 110r
CPU: AMD Ryzen5 3600 
Mainboard: MSI MAG B550 gaming plus
RAM: Corsair vengeance rgb 3600mhz 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 850W
Festplatte: WD black nvme M.2 ssd 250GB
GPU im Moment: rtx 2060 super 
Dazu ein 144hz wqhd Monitor

Die neue rtx 3070 wäre eine super Ergänzung für mein System. Platz und ein passendes Netzteil sind vorhanden. 
Dazu die aio Wasserkühlung von be quiet! Wäre super, da ich noch den AMD boxed cooler benutze für meinen ryzen5 3600. 80-90°C unter last sind leider Dauerzustand damit.
Und mehr Speicherplatz kann jeder gebrauchen😊


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gesc72 (7. Oktober 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2020: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*
> 
> Wenn neue Spiele nur noch ruckeln (...)


Liebes PCGH Team!
Danke für die tolle Aktion und die Möglichkeit daran teilzunehmen. Ich wünsche allen MitbewerberInnen viel Glück!

Mein zukünftiges System würde wie folgt aussehen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

_Im Moment würde ich meine GRAKA beibehalten, im Sinne von den anderen, guten Komponenten. Da ich eine Fan von Schlichtheit bin, hab ich mich für das Silent BAse 801 entschieden.  Auch die Kühllösung und das NT sollen für zukünftige Aufgaben gerüstet sein. Mir ging es darum, die neuen Komponenten mit höherer Zukunftssicherheit auszusuchen und die bestehenden Komponenten erst in näherer Zukunft zu ersetzen, wie zB die SSD und die GRAKA._

Folgende Komponenten ergeben mein aktuelles, sehr altes System:

System
Modell : Fujitsu CELSIUS M720
Gesamtspeicher : 32GB ECC DIMM DDR3

Prozessor(en)
Prozessor : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1620 0 @ 3.60GHz (4C 8T 3.59GHz/3.8GHz, 3.6GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 10MB L3)
Sockel/Slot : FC LGA2011

Speichermodul(e)
Speichermodul : Hynix (Hyundai) HMT351U7CFR8A-PB 4GB ECC DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)
Speichermodul : Micron 18JSF51272AZ-1G6M1 4GB ECC DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)
Speichermodul : Hynix (Hyundai) HMT351U7CFR8A-PB 4GB ECC DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)
Speichermodul : Kingston 9965432-068A00LF 4GB ECC DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)
Speichermodul : Kingston 9965432-082A00LF 4GB ECC DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)

Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (10CU 1280SP SM5.2 1.5GHz/1.91GHz, 1.5MB L2, 6GB 8GHz 192-bit, PCIe 2.0 x16)

Physische Speichergeräte
INTEL SSDSC2CT180A3 (180GB, SATA600, 2.5", SSD) : 168GB (C
Crucial_CT525MX300SSD1 (525.1GB, SATA600, 2.5", SSD, OPAL, SED) : 489GB (D
TSSTcorpDVD-ROM SH-116AB (SATA150, DVD+-R, CD-R) : k.A. (E

_Wie ihr sehen könnte, hätte dieses System eine Frischzellenkur verdient. 
Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und einen schönen Abend! _


----------



## Jeretxxo (7. Oktober 2020)

Tolles Gewinnspiel, danke für die Veranstaltung.

Das kommt eigentlich sehr gelegen, in Richtung Jahresende hatte ich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mal langsam die GPU aufzurüsten und den Arbeitsspeicher zu verdoppeln.

Ich hab mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit ist bei mir folgende Hardware verbaut:
Ein gerade frischer Ryzen 5 3600 auf einem Asrock X370 Taichi gepaart mit zwei mal 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200 Arbeitsspeicher.
Als Datenspeicher kommt eine 1 TB große PM961 M.2 NVMe SSD von Samsung, eine M500 von Crucial sowie eine 840 EVO von Samsung als SATA Varianten mit je rund 250 GB Speicherplatz zum Einsatz,
das ganze steckt in einem guten alten Fractal Design Define R4, welches mit zwei Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-2 und einem Noctua NF-A14 PWM bestückt ist.
Für bewegte Bilder sorgt eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Windforce OC und als Herz dient ein Cooler Master V850 der ersten Generation.

Nachtrag: Mein Ryzen 5 3600 ist nach kurzer Zeit (2 Wochen) im System gestorben und befindet sich auf einer RMA, daher ist erst einmal wieder mein alter Ryzen 5 1600X im System.

Nachtrag 2: Ein neuer Ryzen 5 3600 hat den Weg zurück ins System gefunden.

Und in Kurz:
*CPU:*
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
*Mainboard:*
Asrock X370 Taichi
*RAM:*
16GB DDR4 3200 G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GVKB
*Speicher:*
M.2 NVMe SSD: Samsung PM961 1024GB
SATA III SSD: Crucial M500 240GB, Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
*GPU:*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Windforce OC
*Netzteil:*
Cooler Master V850
*Gehäuse:*
Fractal Design Define R4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CiYa1970 (7. Oktober 2020)

Über diesen Upgrade kit würde ich mich sehr freuen, falls das Los es gut mit mir meint.

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiger Rechner und seine Komponenten:
Gehäuse:  bequiet silent base 801
Board: Aorus Z390 Master
CPU: i7 9700K
GPU: Asus Strix RTX 2070
AIO: Enermax LiqFusion 360
RAM: 32GB Ripjaw5 @3600
M.2 480GB Sandisk
SSD: 1TB Sandisk
PSU: Sharkoon Cool Zero 650W 80+ Gold

Ich habe mich für die RTX 3080 deshalb entschieden, da meine 2070 für meinen 32" wqhd Monitor etwas zu schwach ist und die drei 120mm Silent Wiings 3 Lüfter sollen die RGB Lüfter von meiner AIO ersetzen, da die mitgelieferten Enermax Lüfter qualitativ nicht viel hergeben und auf RGB beleuchtung kann ich verzichten. Die Lager der Enermax Lüfter sind schon nach 18 Monaten ausgenudelt und knarzen und knirschen wie ein Hüftgelenk einer neunzig jährigen.

Vielen Dank an das PCGH Team für die Möglichkeit ein Upgrade zu realisieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramses86 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich reihe mich mal ein. Ich wollte schon vor einiger Zeit die GPU aufrüsten, aber dann kam ein Umzug.. neue Küche und Möbel.. Ihr kennt das bestimmt. Jedenfalls war der Rechner von vornherein auf eine Laufzeit von 5 Jahren, mit einem GPU Upgrade nach 2 Jahren konzipiert. 

Mein Ziel bei diesem Upgrade-Gewinnspiel ist ganz einfach: Cyberpunk in 4K genießen. Also habe ich lediglich die dickste GPU eingeplant. 

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)*

In 1-2 Jahren werde ich die CPU upgraden oder gleich auf ein neues Mainboard samt CPU/Board/Ram switchen.

Jedenfalls sind folgende Komponenten verbaut:
CPU:  Ryzen 5 2600
Board: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon (Echt sexy)
Ram: 32GB(2x16Gb) Gskill Tridentz DDR4 3200Mhz (Leider keine B-Dies erwischt)
GPU: Asus Dual OC 1060  -6GB (immer am Limit )
M.2: Intenso 512 GB, SATA 6 Gb/s, M.2 (Fehlkauf -.- , schreibt nur bis 600mb)
HDD: Externe 3TB USB 3.0 HDD von Samsung (Treu wie am ersten Tag aber Kabel Mega kurz..)
Netzteil: Enermax Revobron Bronze80 600W (War gut und günstig)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon TG5 (Macht was her für den Preis)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Ryzen ARO-M14O (Sexy oder? Ich glaub gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen  )
Zusatzlüfter: 1x140mm Bequiet SilentWings 3 (Wie sie hören, hören sie nichts,)

Monitor:  ASUS VP28UQG 4K 28" (Leider nur Freesync aber ich bin da genügsam)
Maus:  Corsair Ironclaw
Tastatur: Steelseries Apex100
Headset: Corsair Void Elite

Viel Glück an alle


----------



## Kane176 (7. Oktober 2020)

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Mein System
Netzteil: 1000 Watt Corsair RMi Series Modular 80+ Gold
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700x (*)
Kühler: CoolerMaster MasterLiquid 240R RGB
Ram: 4x8 GB Corsair Vangence 3000Mhz
Mainboard: ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR 7 Hero Wifi
Grafikkarte: 8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming OC (*)
Festplatten: M2 WD Black 500GB, SSD 1TB, HDD 2TB
Tower: BeQuiet Dark Base 700
Lüfter: 2x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 1x Be Quiet Silent Wings 2
Display: 2x LG 4K TV

(*) Wird geupdated
CPU: Wahrscheinlich der Neue Ryzen mit 8 Kernen 5800X oder vielleicht der 5900X mit 12 Cores
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte RTX 3080 Eagle OC 10GB, am Release Bestellt und noch Wartend

*Update: Bilder (Ich weiß ist leicht Verstaubt Reinigung erfolgt bei Graka Lieferung bzw. im Gewinnfall), Upgrade Prozessor Name


----------



## OldGambler (7. Oktober 2020)

Beitrag auf eigenen Wunsch entfernt.


----------



## nenp93 (7. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geerhtes PCGH-Team,

mein aktueller PC besteht aus folgendem Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
CPU: Intel i7 4790K, geköpft
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
GPU: MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G
GPU-Kühler: Accelero Xtreme III
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 32GB (4x8)1600MHz
PSU: BeQuiet 580W Straight Power E9
SSD1: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
SSD2: Samsung 860 Evo 1TB
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR
Opt.Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE
Lüfter: 2x Noctua NF-A20, 2x Noctua NF-S12A PWM, 2x Thermaltake Pure 20
Bildschirm: Asus PB287Q UHD

Meine Wunschkoponente wäre die

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

 Mein System ist nun schon einiges in die Jahre gekommen. Ich wollte nach Maxwell nicht gleich bei Pascal aufrüsten und Turing war mir eindeutig zu teuer für den Leistungszuwachs. Jetzt bei Ampere sieht das schon wieder anders aus und ich würde gerne endlich mal meinen UHD Monitor richtig ausnutzen. Zudem sollte mir die 3080 auch bei meinen CAD und FEM Anwendungen fürs Studium gute Dienste erweisen. 
Selbstverständlich werde ich mir noch ein neues und entsprechend starkes Netzteil dazu besorgen (Seasonic Prime TX-750/850). Da ich dann nur noch ausschließlich in UHD spielen werde, gerate ich auch nicht ins CPU Limit. Dank des Köpfens samt Flüssigmetall, dem großen Noctua CPU Kühler und dem allgemein sehr hohen Airflow in meinem Gehäuse (diverse kleine Modifikationen) kann ich die CPU noch stabil auf 4,7GHz und den RAM auf 2133MHz übertakten und habe somit noch ein paar Reserven. Noch einmal Witcher 3 spielen und diesmal in UHD mit konstand über 60fps wäre schon ein Traum und als Fan des Cyberpunk steht mit Cyberpunk 2077 gleich die nächste große Nummer vor der Tür. 

Vielen Dank, dass Ihr wieder dieses tolle Aktion für uns veranstaltet.

Zum Abschluss noch zwei Bilder meines PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## camellion (7. Oktober 2020)

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde gerne meinen PC mit einer aktuellen RTX 3080 Karte ausstatten. Dazu würde ich den Luftkühler der Grafikkarte durch einen Wasserkühler ersetzen.
Ziel ist es den 49“ UWQHD Monitor mit genügend Bildern pro Sekunde zu versorgen, was im aktuellen Setup bereits an seine Grenzen stößt.  Mein aktuelles Setup besteht aus:


Intel Cor i9 9900k
64 GB DDR 4 3200 RAM
1 TB Samsung 960 Evo
2 TB Samsung 970 Evo
Bequiet Dark Power Pro 750
Coolermaster Master Box 300 L mit Griffmod und und extended Lüfter on top
Corsair i115 Watercooler
2x eloop 120 mm Gehäuselüfter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexvandersaal (7. Oktober 2020)

Da ich meinen  Gaming PC 2014 zusammengestellt habe und er mitlerweile doch etwas zu kämpfen, wollte ich ihn sowieso bald mal wieder aufrüsten, vieleicht unterstützt ihr mich dabei ja.  Als Corona los ging, habe ich mir schon eine RTX 2070 Super gekauft um wieder etwas besser da zu stehen, aber leider merke nun auch ich, das mein i5 doch etwas veraltet ist. 
Geplant war schonmal auf den neuesten Intel I7 prozessor zu gehen, falls ich glück haben sollte bei Pimp my PC
würde ich mir sogar den I9 10900k holen.

Deshalb hat habe ich mich für diese Wunsch Upgrade Konfiguration entschieden:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit ist in meinem PC verbaut:

Gehäuse: PHANTEKS Enthoo Luxe
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97
Prozessor: Intel i5 4690K
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B
RAM: 4x 4GB Crucial Basllistix Tactical DDR3 1866 MHz
Netzteil: 550 Watt Corsai VS 550
SSD: Crucial BX100 250GB
HDD:  1x 2000GB WD Green  ; 1x 2000GB Seagate Desktop
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin da meine Grafikkarte letzte Woche abgeraucht ist und die neuen Grakas nicht lieferbar bzw. vorgestellt wurden ist das hier natürlich eine Topmöglichkeit für mich bald wieder zocken zu können.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir noch ein noch ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W holen.

Momentan verbaut ist:

Gehäuse: bequiet! Pure Base 600
Gehäuse-Lüfter: bequiet! PureWings 2
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming M5
CPU: Intel I7 8086K
CPU-Kühler: bequiet! DarkRock 4
RAM: G.Skill Aegis 3000Mhz 16Gb
Grafikkarte: keine (auf dem Bild ist noch meine Gigabyte 1080ti Gaming OC drin, die ist mittlerweile defekt und ausgebaut)
Festplatte: Crucial MMX500 TB (1TB HDD als Sicherung, nicht angeschlossen)
Netzteil: 650W ( ist 10 Jahre alt Hersteller ist glaube ich SuperFlower)


----------



## Astra-Coupe (7. Oktober 2020)

_Na dann mal wieder frisch an's Werk Mr. Freeman!_ ​
Leider kann ich im Upgrade-Rechner meine persönlichen Präferenzen so nicht problemlos realisieren, da keine CPU zur Auswahl steht. Wenn ich aber bei eurer tollen Aktion die Grafikkarte auswähle und das dadurch eingesparte Geld in meinen gewünschten Unterbau stecke, bekommt mein System das fällige Update trotzdem.  Amazon hat meine GeForce RTX 3080  Vorbestellung ohnehin ohne Angaben von Gründen storniert und will bei Verfügbarkeit bestimmt wieder nen saftigen Aufpreis. Wenn ihr also noch eine Grafikkarte auf Lager habt, umgehe ich das Problem so einfach.

*Mein gewähltes Upgrade:*
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

*Mein selbst finanziertes Upgrade im Gewinnfall:*
Mainboard, CPU und eventuell Gehäuse plus größere NVMe mit 1 oder besser noch 2TB. Entschieden wird das kurzfristig wenn das neue Produkt Lineup bekannt ist.

*Mein bisheriges System:*
CPU Kühler: NZXT X62​CPU: AMD Ryzen Gen1 1700X​NVMe: 500GB Samsung 960 EVO​RAM: 4x8GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200​Mainboard: ASUS Crosshair VI X370​Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Primo White​Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce RTX 2080Ti​(Ja, ich höre euch denken und nein, die reicht leider nicht für meinen UWQHD um flüssige 120Hz in 5120x1440 zu produzieren, deshalb ja die 3080 und selbst da dürfte es vmtl sogar in manchen Szenarien schwer werden )​​Würde mich also sehr freuen, wenn ich bei dieser Aktion gewinnen würde auch wenn eure Hardware am Umbau dann den geringsten Anteil haben wird. ^^ Bebildert und Review gibt's aber natürlich trotzdem. Bin ja ohnehin nicht schreibfaul. Bilder müssen aber von meiner Handy-Cam leider ausreichen - was anderes gibt es in meinem Haushalt (noch) nicht. Sorry! 

Also dann, viel Glück allen Teilnehmern und bin schon gespannt auf die Ergebnisse! Foto füge ich sogleich via Handy an den Beitrag an. Hoffe das klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle!  

EDIT: Wie erwartet, keinen Editierungsbutton bekommen in der Mobile Variante, daher muss es ein Foto vor dem Einbau der NZXT Wasserkühlung tun. Optisch hat sich da aber sonst nix verändert.


----------



## ArcticWolf (7. Oktober 2020)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
NT: CoolerMaster GX 550W Bronze. Lüfter ist nicht mehr original, ist gegen einen Noctua 120mm getauscht. Das defekte Kugellager hat zu sehr gebrummt. Nicht alle Stromanschlüsse fürs MB sind vorhanden, läuft aber aktuell auch nur mit dem zusätzlichen 4-Pin. Einen Tausch plane ich schon länger, denn es ist schon bald 10 Jahre alt
MB: MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi. Jaja, warme Spannungswandler aber die CPU läuft auch übertaktet stabil. Kein Tausch nötig.
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600@ 4Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 in der PCGH Edition. Läuft leise und seit Jahren super (war schon auf einem Athlon XP2400 verbaut, dann Phenom II 1090BE und nun dem Ryzen 5)
Edit: auf dem XP2400 und anfangs auch auf einem Phenom II X2 B55 (auf 4 Kerne freigeschaltet, den hatte ich vergessen obwohl ich ihn am längsten hatte) lief eine kleine AIO von CoollIT, dann kam 2017 der Mugen, nachdem die Pumpe der AIO defekt war
RAM: 32 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4 3600 ohne RGB. Kein Update nötig
HD: 2x Crucial SSD P1 M.2 mit 1TB und 1x Samsung SSD 840 Evo 500 GB (seit 2014 in Betrieb). Kein Update nötig
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 500 window white. Habe ich erst seit diesem Jahr wie auch CPU, RAM und MB. Kein Update nötig. Allerdings möchte ich am Deckel und in der Front noch 140er Lüfter anbringen für eine bessere Kühlung der Spannungswandler und einen besseren Luftstrom
GPU: Gainward GTX 1060 Phoenix GS 6 GB. Seit 2016 in Betrieb. Hat bei der Aufrüstaktion dieses Jahr nicht mehr für eine neue gereicht und spätestens mit einem neuen Monitor und entsprechenden Auflösungen über Full HD wird es eng
Update: Monitor wird im Januar '21 ein LG UltraGear 27GL850-B und etwas später dann eine auf dem Markt verfügbare GPU mit gutem PLV, wenn es hier nicht klappen sollte. Die GraKa leuchtet im Betrieb blau, Bild ist beim Start entstanden
Sonstig: 2 Leuchtstoffröhren, welche seit den späten 90ern in allen Systemen ihren Platz gefunden haben und ein DVD-Laufwerk im Regal, was in seltenen Fällen noch angeschlossen wird


----------



## PatL0ck691 (7. Oktober 2020)

Meine Upgrade-Wahl wäre folgende:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Bisherige Konfiguration:
CPU: Intel Core i5-8400
Luftkühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure
Mainboard: Gigabyte H370 Aorus Gaming 3 Wifi
RAM: 32 GB DDR4-2666 Corsair Vengeance LPX
GPU: Zotax GeForce GTX 1070
Be Quiet Pure Power 9 600W 
SSD: Crucial MX500
HDD: 1 TB + 2 TB (Seagate)
Be Quiet Pure Base 600 mit Pure Wings 2 und etwas missglücktem Kabelmanagement (würde bei der Gelegenheit optimiert)
Monitor: Asus 27" WQHD 75Hz

Beim Bau des PCs habe ich sowohl Wert auf Energieeffizienz als auch vernünftiges Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der Komponenten geachtet. Die Aufrüstung der CPU auf einen (gebrauchten) i7-9700 ist irgendwann zukünftig angedacht.


----------



## newstinger (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes Team,

mein aktuelles System ist:

ASUS ROG B450
Ryzen 7 2700X
32GB Ballistix Sport LT 3200
M.2 Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB
SSD Samsung 860 Evo 1TB
Inno3D RTX2060
Areoccol Aero One Eclipse White
3x Alpenföhn Wingboost 3 RGB
3m Arctic Gehäuselüfter
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240
BeQuiet ! Pure Power 10 CM 500 Watt

Meine Wunschkonfiguration durch Euch wäre:

Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte) 
MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte) 
MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Vielen 'Dank an das Team und beste Grüße


----------



## mangel76 (7. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mein System ist bis auf die Grafikkarte eigentlich ziemlich gut ausgerüstet. Ich warte eigentlich auf Big Navi, aber eine 3080 wäre auch nicht schlecht  Eventuell würde ich dann auch die CPU noch aufrüsten, wenn ZEN 3 wirklich so gut wird, wie es sich andeutet. Morgen wissen wir mehr!

Derzeit verbaut: AMD Ryzen R7 3700X @ H2O auf Gigabyte X570 UD mit 2x16GB DDR4 3200CL14, VEGA 64 Ref. @ H2O, 1TB SSD NVMe Samsung als Hauptlaufwerk und 2TB Intel als Platte für Programme, 2x1TB HDD für Daten, Netzteil Corsair RM 750x, alles verbaut in einem BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 in weiß. 

Wie ihr seht, bin ich sonst ganz gut gerüstet 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RIP-MasterX (7. Oktober 2020)

Hi PCGH Team 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 

Dank Nvidia stehe ich ohne Grafikkarte da. Ich habe meine 2080ti aus Angst das sie komplett Wert verliert verkauft. So das ich mir am 14.09.2020 eine RTX 3080 FE kaufen kann aber Dank Bots wurde draus nichts. Da man jetzt weiß, dass es bis ende des Jahres dauern kann bis ich eine bekommen wäre ich überglücklich die MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio bekommen. Hab ja schon letztes Jahr mit gemacht vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr. Ich könnte dann mit dem Geld, was ich noch habe dann auch denn AMD Ryzen 9 5900X und einem X590 Mainbaord umsteigen und würde euch dann meinen CPU Ryzen 9 3900XT und Mainboard Gigabyte AORUS X570 Master für einem Zuschauer euer Wahl spenden  Soll jetzt keine Bestechung sein, aber so könnte ich auch was zurückgeben.

Mein Pc:
Thermaltake Level 20 GT ARGB
Gigabyte AORUS X570 Master 
Patriot Viper RGB  32GB 3600mhz 
AMD Ryzen 9 3900XT
2x 1Tb HDD Seagate
DeepCool Castle 360 RGB V2 
2x  1TB M2 SSD von Crucial
1x 250GB SSD System 
Be Quiet  Dark Power Pro 10 1200W

Das erste Bild zeigt euch wie mein Armer Pc jetzt aussieht.
Die zwei AMD RX580 sind nur geliehen, die muss ich bald wieder zurück geben.
Das zweite Bild soll euch zeigen wie mein Pc vor dem Nvidia Debakel mit meiner verkauften 2080 Ti aussah ;(
Mit eure Hilfe könnte mein Pc wieder schön sei 

LG
Andy (RIP-Master)


----------



## JzudemONES (7. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend liebes PCGH-Team,

mein PC ist mittlerweile  schon in die Jahr gekommen und wurde schon laange nicht mehr aufgerüstet - das letzte Upgrade war von einer GTX 760 auf eine GTX 1060 (6GB) vor 2 oder 3 Jahren. Seitdem werkelt mein PC fast jeden Tag so vor sich hin. Zwar schaffe ich nicht jedes Game auf vollen Einstellungen zu genießen, aber für GTA Online, CS:GO und weitere (teils) ältere AAA-Games reicht er natürlich aus. Was mir nur Angst bereitet ist der bevorstehende Release von Cyberpunk und ferner GTA VI. Ach ja, die naja „älteren“ Teile von Assassins Creed würde ich auch noch gerne nachholen und das natürlich bei höheren Einstellungen 

Meine jetzige Konfiguration
CPU: Intel Xeon e3 1231-v3 (4x3,4Ghz)
Mobo: Asrock B85 pro4
RAM: 1x8192MB @1333Mhz DDR3
Graka: KFA2 Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 6GB Exoc
SSD: Crucial MX200 250GB
HDD: Seagate 1 TB 7200rpm
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 9 CM 500 Watt
CPU-Lüfter: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
+ zwei 24 Zoll 1080p 60 Hz Monitore (plane einen durch einen 144 Hz WQHD zu ersetzen)

Meine Konfigurator-Wahl
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Also, wie ihr seht, sind die vollen 45 Punkte ausgelastet. MMn bei solch einem grundlegendem Architekturwechsel auf jeden Fall angebracht. Der Sprung alleine von DDR3 auf DDR4 ist massiv - eine M2 SSD für mich auch.

Ich kann (bzw. werde) nur recht wenig von meinem alten PC verwerten - allem voran mein wunderschönes Gehäuse, welches durch seine Schlichtheit besticht und mir eher zusagt als RGB und Seitenfenster. Zumal es auch bereits schallgedämmt ist. Neben der M2 SSD, werde ich meine anderen Speichermedien auch behalten. Und der „Rest“ ... wird erneuert. Zwar hätte ich meine Grafikkarte auch ersteinmal behalten können und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aufrüsten können, allerdings habe ich vor, meine alten Komponenten zu einem zweiten PC zusammenzustellen.

_Nun zu meiner Auswahl_: Da vor allem meine CPU ein Upgrade benötigt, damit sie nicht zum Bottleneck wird, entscheide ich mich für das *MSI B550 Tomahawk* Mainboard, welches ich mit einem AMD Ryzen 5 3600 paaren werde. Wie schon angesprochen benötige ich dafür zudem *DDR4 Ram. 16 GB* sollten für meine Zwecke ausreichen, zumal ich vorher mit nur Single-Chanel 8 GB Ram ausgekommen bin. Der *CPU-Lüfter*, sowie die *SSD*, scheinen mir sehr solide. 

Beim *Netzteil* bin ich mir unsicher, ob mein altes nicht sogar ausreichen könnte (wahrschinlich eher nicht), aber 700 Watt dürften nicht schaden. Kabelmanegement ist ein nettes Feature und die hohe Effizienz gefällt mir sehr.

Und letztendlich die *MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio* (Ganz schön langer Name). Zwar hätte ich mich auch für eine 30xx Karte entscheiden können, aber ich denke, dass die 2070S für meine Zwecke ausreicht und einige coole Teile beim Konfigurator mir entgangen wären, die ich aber benötige, damit mein PC am Ende auch funktioniert und ich nur noch eine neue CPU brauche.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, einer der sechs Gewinner zu sein. Umso mehr freue ich mich auf den Zusammenbau und den Performance-Boost. Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück und allen Gewinnern viel Spaß mit ihrer frischen Aufrüstung!


----------



## Ysas (7. Oktober 2020)

Aktuell:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming 
RAM 32GB DDR3
SSD: 2x500GB 1x750GB 
CPU: i7 4770K
GPU: MSI RTX 2070
Netzteil 720W von Cooler Master

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig) 


Zusätzlich würde ich noch kaufen:
AMD Ryzen 9 5900 (oder wie auch immer er heißen mag)
Samsung SSD 980 PRO 1TB als Systemplatte

Eventuell noch 
Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Black

Aus den alten Komponenten baue ich dann einen PC für meinen Sohn


----------



## LeonPCGH (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin Freunde! Ich lass hier auch mal mein Glück spielen!
Ich hab mich eingetragen weil ich echt mal ein Upgrade brauchen könnte😂😶
Meine jetzige Hardware:

Ryzen 3 3300X
16GB DDR4 3200 RAM
RX 5500XT
Asrock B550M HDV
CM Hyper H410R Kühler
BQ Pure Wings 2 Lüfter
Crucial MX500 500GB SSD
BQ System Power 9 500W
Toshiba 2TB HDD
CM Masterbox Q300L

Mein Wunsch PC:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde dann noch meine CPU upgraden auf nen AMD 8-Kerner😉
Und BTW Selber bauen macht Spaß!


----------



## Pit28 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 20jährigen.
Klasse Arbeit, hab mir im Laufe der Jahre etliches an Hardware nach euren Tests zugelegt. 
Die Mitbewerber können euch nicht das Wasser reichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geniale Idee mit der "20 Jahre PCGH DVD",  da kann ich ja meine fast 80 cm PaperPrint-Sammlung lichtgeschützt verstauen.                                    



*Aktueller PC:*


MB:            Gigabyte X570 AORUs Elite 1.0
CPU:          AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Cool.:        Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 30 2x140mm
RAM:         4x G Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3000C14-8GTZR    8 GB DDR4-3000 DDR4 SDRAM  (14-14-14-34 @ 1501 MHz)
GPU:          GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming (GM204/3,5+0,5)
LW:             NVMe Samsung SSD 970 SCSI Disk Device (System/Gaming)
                      SAMSUNG HD502HJ  (500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
                      SAMSUNG HD502HJ  (500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
                      SAMSUNG SSD 850 EVO 250GB  (250 GB, SATA-III)
                      WDC WD800JD-00MSA1  (80 GB, 7200 RPM)
BluRay       LG BH10LS30 schwarz, SATA
NT                Seasonic Focus GX 650W ATX 2.4 (FOCUS-GX-650)
Monitor    MSI Optix MAG27CQ WQHD 144Mhz
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Wunsch wäre:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum ich aufrüsten möchte..... die 970er Samsung ist am Ende ihrer Kapazität und der Monitor kann noch etwas mehr ertragen. WoWS  in höchster Qualität (WQHD) max. 70 Fps.


----------



## Dirty87Harry (7. Oktober 2020)

Neues Jahr neues Glück.

Ihr seid echt Genial, was Ihr da jedes Jahr auf die Beine stellt

Nun zu meinen Rechner, dieser besteht aus einen Dark Base 700 von BeQuiet der etwas Modifiziert wurde.
Ich hatte mir eine Glasplatte anfertigen lassen und diese mit 5 mm Gummi spacern oben auf mein Dark Base 700 geschraubt nachdem Ich ein großzügiges Loch dort hinein geschnitten hatte.
Damit Ich ein besseren Luftstrom im inneren erreiche da mein i7 9700k bei 1,35 auf 5 Ghz läuft und mächtig Abwärme produziert .
So spare Ich Winter wenigstens die Heitz kosten. 

Gehäuse: Bequiet Dark Base 700 Custom
Prozessor: Intel i7 9700K @5 Ghz bei 1,35 V
Grafikkarte: Zotac 2080 AMP (Core Voltage +10%, Powerlimit 111%, Coreclock +70 mhz, Memoryclock +200 mhz)  Takt  ca. 2025 mhz
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Trident Z 32 GB 3200 Mhz CL14
Motherboard: MSI Z390 MPG Gaming Pro Carbon AC WiFi
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 850 W
CableMod Kabel
Festplatten: 250 GB Samsung M.2 SSD Windows
                           2x 500 GB 2,5" SSD´s
                           1 TB HDD
Lüfter: Bequiet Silent wings   3x140er und 3x120er
CPU Kühler: Corsair H150i Pro

Wünschen würde Ich mir diese Parts:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Die Lüfter würde Ich als Ersatz aufheben falls einer von meinen ausfallen sollte.

Und die Grafikkarte  oh jaa die Grafikkarte würde Ich mich freuen so wie viele Teilnehmer hier auch.

in der Hoffnung das Star Citizen damit besser laufen möge und ja Ich weiß es ist noch eine Alpha.

zusätzlich würde Ich mir vielleicht ein 
*EK Water Blocks Classic Line EK-Classic Kit P360 D-RGB*
holen um die Cpu besser zu kühlen.

Na dann wünsche Ich den Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## mac1 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde auch mein Glück versuchen, da mein PC doch schon ein paar Kilometer auf der Uhr hat. 
Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine derzeitige Hardware:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition (mit Xilence M203+-CPU-Kühler)
GFX: Asus Radeon R9 290 DCIIOC-4GD5
RAM: 16 GiB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24
MoBo : AsRock 970 Pro3 R2.0
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred PCGH-Edition
Sound: Asus Xonar DS 7.1 + Creative Inspire T3300
PSU: Cougar 460SX PCGH-Edition
SSD/HDD: 1x Mushkin Chronos SSD, 1x Western Digital WD15EARX, 1x Hitachi Deskstar

Da ich noch zwei externe 5,25-Zoll-Schächte benötige, muss ich auf eines der angebotenen Gehäuse verzichten, auch wenn sie mir sehr gefallen würden. Bei der Auswahl der Grafikkarte habe ich zwischen der Radeon RX5700 XT und der RTX 2070 Super geschwankt. Obwohl ich eingefleischter "Roter" bin, habe ich mich doch für die RTX 2070 S entschieden. Meine letzte (und bislang einzige) NVidia-Karte war die GTX580. Das verwendete Cougar-NT ist nur ein Notbehelf und ersetzt das eigentlich verbaute be quiet! Dark Power Pro, da dieses defekt ist. Daher würde sich ein Austausch gegen ein moderneres Netzteil natürlich anbieten. Datenspeicherplatz kann man nie genug haben, daher war eine große SSD Pflicht und neue Lüfter/Kühler können auch nicht schaden.


----------



## b1ackbyte (7. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für diese großartige Aktion!

Mein aktuelles System:
be quiet! Silent Base 800
700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold
ASUS ROG Strix Z470-F Gaming
Core i7-10700K
Corsair Hydro Series H100i Pro RGB
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming
32GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3400 DIMM
Samsung 970 EVO Plus (512GB)
SanDisk SDSSDHII240G (256GB)
TOSHIBA DT01ACA300 (3 x 3TB)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Folgendes ist beim Punkterechner entstanden:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, ist das lästige Thema rund um meine aktuelle Grafikkarte gelöst und der 10700K bekommt einen würdigen GPU-Bruder  - zudem kann ich dann endlich die nervigen Corsair Lüfter am Radiator sowie an der Gehäuse-Rückseite gegen leise Be Quiet austauschen!


----------



## KanoneDeluxe (7. Oktober 2020)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




Moin-Moin lieber Stephan & Team
wie man in Hamburg sagt.

Vorweg: Es gleicht einem feuchten Traum, sich Komponenten einfach aussuchen zu können. (Zumal ich es mir finanziell momentan nicht erlauben könnte). Deshalb schreibe ich mit garantiert trockenen Fingern, aber nicht minder begeistert diese Zeilen.



Aktuelles System:
Case: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Mainboard: Asus Z170-K mit dem 1151 Sockel
CPU: Intel 6700k
CPU-Fan: Scythe Katana 3
GPU: Gtx 970 4gb
SSD 1: 250GB 750 Evo
HDD 1: 1000GB
Netz: 600W be quiet! System Power
RAM: 2x 8Gb 2400MHz Hyper X Fury Black Series



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wunsch - Systems:
Case: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (aus Gewinnspiel)
CPU: AMD 3700X (selbst gekauft)
CPU-Fan: be quiet! Shadow rock 3 (selbst gekauft)
GPU: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (aus Gewinnspiel)
SSD 1: 500GB 970 Evo (selbst gekauft)
SSD 2: 1000GB 970 Evo (selbst gekauft)
Netz: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (aus Gewinnspiel)
RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX für AMD DDR4-3600 DIMM (selbst gekauft)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (aus Gewinnspiel)

Das Gehäuse würde ich vom alten Rechner übernehmen. Auf den "Shadow rock 3CPU-Kühler" würde ich einen zusätzlichen "be quiet pure Wings 2" montieren, um ihn so zu pimpen. Leise und effizient würde somit die AMD 3700X gekühlt werden. Die restlichen zwei Pure Wings 2 Lüfter würden im Gehäuse verbaut.

Am meisten freue ich mich auf die 3000Serie von Nvidia. Die Rtx 3070 wird vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis vorne mitspielen. Die bereitgestellten Benchmarks sehen vielversprechend aus.
Die MSI B550 Tomahawk mit dem PCI-E 4.0 Steckplatz wär optimal für die Grafikkarte.
Dazu die beiden M.2 SSD´s, beide in der PCI-E 3.0 Variante, weil PCI-E 4.0 noch zu wenig Vorteile im Gaming bringen.


----------



## Lamonsoff (7. Oktober 2020)

Einen wunderschönen!

Aus diesen Komponenten würde mein Aufrüst-Kit bestehen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig) 

Dazu würden sich aus eigener Tasche ein 3700X und eine Crucial M.2 1TB gesellen. Das Gehäuse und die Festplatten würde aus dem alten System übernehmen.

Mein jetziges System besteht aus folgenden antiken Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VI Hero
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670k
CPU-Kühler: bequiet Dark Rock Advanced
RAM: 4x 4GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance LPX
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
HDD: WD 1TB
GPU: Gainward Geforce GTX 770 4GB
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power 550W

LG Lamonsoff


----------



## Daddioandre (7. Oktober 2020)

Schon mal danke wertes PCGH Team, für die erneute Möglichkeit, den eigenen PC aufzuwerten.

*Was hat sich in den letzten 12 Monaten getan?  pmpc 2019*
Seit letztes Jahr hat sich bei meinem PC so einiges getan, denn aus dem Asus Prime B350 und dem R5 2600, ist nun ein ASUS ROG Strix B450-F Gaming und ein R5 3600x geworden. Auch von der GPU her habe ich einige Schritte hinter mir, wo ich letztes Jahr noch eine ASUS GTX 1060 verbaut hatte, ist nun daraus eine ASUS Dual RTX 2060 Super Evo geworden, welche eine ASUS ROG GTX 1080ti Poseidon ersetzen musste, da das gute Stück leider von heute auf morgen den Geist aufgegeben hat und mit dem knappen Budget war leider nur diese drin, sonst hätte ich mit eher eine 2070S mit 3 Lüftern gegönnt. Einerseits vermisse ich die Poseidon, weil diese mal was anderes war von Design her, als wie die normalen Strix GPUs, daher würde ich gerne die 2060S gegen die *RTX 3070 Ventus 3x *austauschen, zudem wäre eine 3080 für den R5 3600x doch einige Nummern zu groß und es macht für mich auch daher keinen Sinn, auf die RTX 2070 Trio zu gehen, denn der Sprung wäre da zu gering, um das Upgrade zu Rechtfertigen.

Auch wenn ich mit der 2060S recht zufrieden bin, so ist diese Karte leider keine GTX 1080ti, grad jetzt wo ich auf die 1440p umgestiegen bin, die jetzige GPU muss nun doch einiges mehr arbeiten, als bei FHD. Da die Ventus über keine Beleuchtung verfügt, wird das eben die Adata Spectrix SSD übernehmen, damit der dunkle Bereich, nicht ganz so leer ausschaut. Außerdem habe ich mir noch eine Alphacool Eisbaer 240 Wasserkühlung gegönnt, welche eigentlich für die Poseidon gedacht war, aber das hatte sich nach ein paar Wochen dann von selber erledigt, daher verwende ich nun die Eisbaer als meinen CPU Kühler, der Ben Nevis wurde wieder eingepackt, als Reserve.



Spoiler: HWInfo RTX2060S






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die RTX 2060 Super mit OC Takt



Ebenso habe ich das *BeQuiet! Pure Base 500DX* ausgewählt, da ich mit dem Sharkoon TG5 nicht sonderlich zufrieden bin, da dessen Airflow doch relativ bescheiden ist und ich erhoffe mir davon, das ich mit dem BeQuiet Case ein paar bessere Temperaturen erreiche und das ich die Lüfterdrehungen um einige Umdrehungen reduzieren kann, ebenso stößt der Radiator und den Lüftern gegen die Kühlung der Spannungswandler vom B450-F Gaming, daher konnte ich nicht alle Schrauben verwenden und er sitzt ein wenig schief. Der RAM wurde auch geändert, aus dem Ballistix Sport LT 3000 wurde es das Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB mit 3200 Mhz - 2x8GiB. Auch Speichertechnisch habe ich die alte Toshiba HHD aus dem PC geworfen und durch eine Crucial MX500 mit 500GB ersetzt und dazu mir eine IcyBox mit einer kleinen WD Blue mit 2 Terabyte geholt, wo ich all meine Musik und Filme drauf abgespeichert habe, die ich je nach Bedarf ein oder ausschalten kann, doch die BX500 soll durch die *1TB M.2 Spectrix SSD *ersetzt werden, da diese wegen den 240GB nicht viel Platz bietet und mittlerweile die älteste Komponente in meinem PC ist.

Warum habe ich mir kein stärkeres Netzteil ausgesucht? Ich bin eigentlich guter Dinge, das ich mit den 600W hinkommen werde, denn die jetzige 2060S gönnt sich auch 175W und das wären rund 50W mehr bei der 3070. Während der Benchmarks mit Overclocking hatte ich den Stromverbrauch gemessen und das gesamte System kam nicht über 360W in den Spitzen, daher bin ich guter Dinge, das die 600W ausreichen werden - ich gehe jetzt nicht davon aus, daß die restlichen rund 240W auf einmal nicht mehr reichen, sollte es dennoch eng werden, dann kaufe ich mir dementsprechend ein passendes Netzteil und verkaufe dann das jetzige.

*Peripherie/Monitor*
Der Monitor wurde Anfang des Monats neu gekauft, zwar nur ein AOC Q3279VWFD8, aber immerhin 1440p. Dazu noch ein K55 RGB und eine Harpoon RGB Pro von Corsair, welche sich es auf dem MM300 gemütlich gemacht haben.

*Resümee *
Nun erhoffe ich mir, das ich mit den folgenden Upgrades das bald erscheinende Cyberpunk2077 etwas sorgenfreier spielen kann, ebenso auch The Witcher 3, das eine grafische Überarbeitung erhalten soll, denn wenn ich auch mit der 2060 Super zufrieden bin, so sehe ich bei ihr Grenzen, vor allem wenn man auch mit RTX On spielen möchte, was man schon in dem SotTR Benchmark sehen kann, vor allem zieht das 1440p Upgrade ordentlich an der 2060S, wenn man alles aktiv hat, trotz DLSS. Der Grund PC ist meiner Meinung nach derweil mehr als in Ordnung, zudem erhoffe ich mir, das ich dann mindestens zwei Jahre Ruhe habe, bis es auf die ganz neue Plattform geht - sprich AM5.

*Zwischenwort*
Auch wenn es im ersten Moment ein wenig seltsam aussieht, der Ryzen 5 3600X war anfänglich gar nicht geplant, sondern es ergab sich einfach aus der Gelegenheit heraus, denn in meiner Nähe wurde diese CPU recht 'günstig' angeboten und preislich lag er dem normalen 3600 nahe, somit konnte ich diese CPU im Mai günstig erwerben, ich hatte schon am Ende des letzten Jahres mir das B450 Board geholt, wodurch ich durch ASUS dessen Cashback Aktion noch ein paar Euro einsparen konnte und somit ein solide Basis für das Upgrade auf Zen 2 hatte. Den R5 2600 konnte ich danach zu einem guten Preis verkaufen, was in den etwas schnelleren RAM gesteckt wurde.



Spoiler: Benchmarks






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CB R20




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RTX On 1440p -SotTR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fire Strike




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Time Spy



*Gewählte Komponenten - PmPC2020*

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)

Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)



Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Blick in den PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hier nochmal der Gesamte PC im Überblick:*

CPURyzen 5 3600X bei konstanten 4.0GhzbleibtBoardASUS ROG Strix B450-F GamingbleibtRAMBallistix Tactical Tracer RGB 3200 CL16 2x8GiBSoll erweitert werden auf 32GiBNetzteilBeQuiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600Wbleibt (kann aber noch ausgetauscht werden)SSDsCrucial MX500 500GB, BX500 240GBbleibt, BX500 wird ersetzt (Spectrix 1TB)GPUASUS Dual RTX 2060 Evo V2 OC 8GSoll ersetzt  werden (RTX 3070 Ventus)CPU KühlungAlphacool Eisbaer 240  Black CPUbleibtGehäuseSharkoon TG5 redSoll ersetzt werden (PB 500DX)Externe GeräteHP-DVD RW LW, IcyBox mit 2TB WD BluebleibtMonitorAOC Q3279VWFD8  (QHD)bleibtPeripherieCorsair K55 RGB, Hapoon RGB Pro, MM300bleibtLüfterSharkoon Standard LED LüfterCorsair LL oder SP Lüfter Set (Radiator + Hinten)

rot = Pimp my PC 2020 Aktion
blau  = Eigeninitiative

Ich der olle OVP Sammler und Horter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Im Falle eines Gewinns* - was werde ich mit den ausgebauten Sachen machen? Die BX500 SSD wird beiseite gepackt, als Ersatz, das Sharkoon TG5 werde ich verkaufen, um mir davon möglicherweise doch noch ein neues Netzteil zu holen, sollte die momentanen 600W doch nicht ausreichen. Die ASUS Dual RTX 2060 Super, welche ich erst im Juni gekauft hab, werde ich ebenso verkaufen und davon ein zweites 2x8 GiB Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB Kit zu kaufen oder gehe gleich auf 2x16GB, denn ich mag ihre Flache Bauweise und ggf. noch  ein 3er SP120 oder LL120 Corsair Lüfter Set, damit ich die drei BeQuiet! Lüfter in die Front setzen kann. Den Umbau mache ich dann selber, da lernt man immer am meisten und es macht Spaß. Ebenso wird dann von mir ein ausführlicher Bericht verfasst, wo ich die Unterschiede am Ende auflisten werde.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Wake (7. Oktober 2020)

Servus PCGH,
auf zur Runde 4!

Wenig hat sich im Vergleich zu 2019 geändert aber während der Sommertemperaturen hab ich mal mein Gehäuse in Rente geschickt und gegen ein Lian Li O11Dynamic XL ersetzt – schön in weiß für himmlische Lüftchen an GPU und CPU.
Ansonsten gesellten sich dazu ein neuer Monitor und Eingabegeräte.

Hier meine Bewerbung um an Pimp my PC 2020 teilzunehmen:

*Aktuelles System:*
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB)
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER JS 8GB
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB SSD + Samsung 860 Evo 4 TB SSD (+ Western Digital Red WD60EFRX-68MYMN1 6TB HDD als Backup-Laufwerk)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
Gehäuse: Lian Li O11Dynamic XL white



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PCGH PmPC 2020-Optionen:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:*
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: Nachdem ich mich mit ASUS und AOC und deren mangelnder QC rumgeschlagen habe ist es ein LG 27GL850-B geworden, welcher nach mehr fps um ans 144er-Limit zu kommen lechzt (ab da kann man auch mit mehr AA/DS nachhelfen). Ein moderner HDMI-Standard würde auch einen optimalen Betrieb eines LG OLEDs ermöglichen.
AMD-Mainboard: Weiterhin um eine Basis für einen Plattformwechsel mit modernem I/O und moar cores zu schaffen. Mit MSI hatte ich Mainboardseitig auch bisher wenig am Hut, lasse mich aber gerne überraschen. Ganz in schwarz ohne RGB!

*Eigene Anschaffungen:*
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX black DIMM kit 64GB, DDR4-4000, CL18-22-22-42 (CMK64GX4M2Z4000C18), 32GB sind doch schon out. Hat auch genug Taktspiel um es später an das IF-Maximum anzupassen können (wahrscheinlich eher nach unten ).
SSD: Eine 980 Pro von Samsung mit 1TB (oder auch 2 falls Samsung sich mal erbarmt) soll es sein, ist zwar performancemäßig etwas läppsch geworden aber im Vergleich zu den ersten PCIe4-SSDs immer noch eine Verbesserung. Die neuen Phison-SSDs kann man sich ja auch mal anschauen, falls sie denn noch zeitnah erscheinen.
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12C/24T oder gleich einen Ryzen 9 5950X 16C/32T (Verfügbarkeit be damned).

Möge das Losglück mit mir sein und wünsche allen anderen auch viel Spaß beim Mitmachen!

Besten Gruß
Wake


----------



## Dominicus1165 (7. Oktober 2020)

Mein System:
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X mit bequiet Dark Rock Pro 4
*Zotac 980 Ti AMP Extreme*
32GB DDR4 3200Mhz
Asus Prime X470 Pro
NZXT h510
Corsair RM650 650W
Sabrent 1TB m.2 SSD

*
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)*

Ich würde nur die GPU aufrüsten. Mehr ist eigentlich nicht mehr geplant.
Kleine Besonderheit ist, dass mein PC so dunkel ist wie möglich. Festplatten und Power LED sind ebenfalls nicht angesteckt. Leider hat die Zotac 3 nicht ansteuerbare weiße LEDs... RGB im Computer ist ned soo meins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayken (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, dann versuche ich hier auch mal mein Glück.

Da ich schon noch einen einigermaßen aktuellen Rechner haben, benötige
ich eine neue und bessere Grafikkarte. Für die Lüfter hätte ich noch Platz in meinem Gehäuse.
Mal schauen ob mein Netzteil die Grafikkarte packt, sonst brauch ich wohl ein neues 


Meine Auswahl wäre daher:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Meine derzeitige Hardware:

CPU: i7 8700k
GFX: MSI GTX 1660 Gaming X
RAM: 32GB DDR4
MoBo : MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700
PSU: be quit! Dark Power Pro 11 550Watt
SSD/HDD: 1x Samsung 950 Pro 512GB SSD, 1x Western Digital 10TB WD100EZAZ HDD


Dann kann ich mir nur mal selber alle Daumen drücken.


----------



## topser (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo an alle anderen Leser und die Redaktion,

Ich bin schon seit drei Jahren Amateur-eSportler  in der League of Legends Uniliga und zocke auch ansonsten gern. 
Deshalb hab ich einen PC, der meine Bedürfnisse was das angeht weitgehend abdeckt. 
Ich studiere Physik und habe festgestellt, dass ich ein großes Interesse an Blender habe. Deshalb hätte ich gerne die beste AMD Karte, um nicht mehr so lange Rendern zu müssen. Außerdem ist im Laufe des letzen Jahres mein Speicher allmählich voll geworden, deshalb die größte SSD in meiner Auswahl. Mehr RAM schadet auch nicht, deshalb hab ich da das 2x16 GiB Kit ausgewählt. 

Neben dem Speicher und der Grakikkarte ist meine dritte Baustelle die Temperatur im Gehäuse. Ich habe vorne nur sehr kleine Lüftungsschlitze und die Lüfter vorne lassen sich nicht ausbauen, weil die Metallplatte zur Befestigung vernietet ist. Das Glasfenster, wird richtig warm, wenn der Rechner länger läuft, weil der Luftstrom in Gehäuse so schlecht ist. Deshalb hätte ich gerne die zusätzlichen Lüfter, um ober oder unten frische Luft ins Gehäuse blasen zu können.

Ich benutze den boxed Kühler meiner CPU und hab an dieser Stelle noch 2 Punkte übrig.  Weil ein besserer Kühler nie schadet, hab ich die Punkte dafür ausgegeben. 

Hier nochmal meine gesamte Auswahl:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

In meinem Rechner sind aktuell folgende Teile verbaut:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3600
CPU-Kühler: Boxed
GPU: KFA2 Nvidia GTX 1070 Hall of Fame
RAM: 2x 8GB DDR4 3200 Crucial Ballistix
SSD: NVMe Intel 1024GB
Gehäuse: Aero Cool Quartz Blue
Mainboard: AsRock B450 Pro4 
Netzteil: bequiet Pure Power11  500W 

Liebe Grüße
euer Tobi


----------



## 3dFuchs (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin alle zusammen,

dieses mal muss ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen. Ich hab gerade erst einen Teil meines PC erneuert, mit meinem PC befinde ich ich mich immer so in der High-End Klasse, daher sind mittlerweile folgende Komponenten verbaut:

Gehäuse: Lian Li 011 Dynamic XL schwarz
Mainboard: MSI MEG x570 Unify
CPU: Ryzen 9 3900x
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Neo Kit 32GB 3600 CL16-19-19-39
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11GB
Netzteil: Corsair Professional HX750i 750Watt
Speicher:
M.2 (PCI 3.0 x4) Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB
M.2 (PCI 4.0 x4) Corsair MP600 2 TB
M.2 (PCI 4.0 x4) Corsair MP600 500GB

Kühlung: Custom Wasserkühlung mit folgenden Komponenten
Radiatoren: 2x EK Waterblocks CoolStream PE 360 (einer im Pull- der andere im Push-/Pullverfahren)
Pumpe/AGB: EKWB Distro-Plate G1
CPU Kühler: EKWB Quantum Line Velocity
GPU Kühler: Phanteks Glacier MSI Block
Lüfter: 10x Corsair LL120 Series RGB
Gesteuert mit Corsair Commander Pro
Tubing: EKWB 16/12mm Hardtubing

Aktuell bin ich noch dabei für das Netzteil Customkabel inkl. Sleeving anzufertigen. Ich denke damit bin ich in zwei Tagen durch. Leider hat man mit zwei Kindern nicht ganz soviel Zeit. Wenn das fertig ist fehlt dem Rechner eigentlich nur noch eine Komponenten, dann wäre er wieder up to date, das wäre die Grafikkarte!

Daher würde meine Wahl auf die MSI Gefroce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G fallen.

Meine Upgrade-Wahl:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 

Für den Fall das ich hier gewinnen würde, würde ich mir noch einen, Wasserblock für die Grafikkarte besorgen um sie passend in meine Wasserkühlung zu integrieren. Momentan würde meine Wahl da auf den Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi fallen.

So in diesem Sinne
3dFuchs - Steven




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler: Bilder






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larsson92 (7. Oktober 2020)

_"Alle Jahre wieder kommt das PCGH-Kind
Auf das Forum nieder, wo wir Gamer sind.
Kehrt mit seinen Sponsoren ein in jedes Haus..." _

In diesem Sinne, danke auch für die diesjährige Aktion, in Covid-Zeiten keine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Ich habe Anfang des Jahres mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und diesen über das Jahr weiter verbessert.
Leider hatte ich eine teilweise defekte CPU und kann erst seit einigen Wochen und einem Tausch dieser, den PC so richtig genießen.
Da ich schon in meinem vorherigen Rechner von Sapphire überzeugt war, ich aber nicht mehr als 450€ für eine GPU ausgeben wollte, habe ich mich für eine 5700 XT von Sapphire entschieden. Es war die richtige Wahl, da Sapphire hier wieder einmal abgeliefert hat. Auch durch euer Video zur Karte bin ich überhaupt erst auf die Special Edition gekommen.
Ursprünglich wollte ich meinen RAM aus dem alten System von G.Skill weiterverwenden und mit einem identischen Kit auf 32GB erweitern. Leider passen die verbauten Dies nicht zusammen. Also habe ich, auch weil ich es noch schneller haben wollte, mir im Spätsommer ein gutes Trident Z Kit gegönnt. Über PCGHX bin ich dann aufs RAM OC gekommen und jetzt läufts nochmal ein bisschen schneller  Mein Thread dazu findet ihr hier.
Allgemein bin ich mit der Auswahl meiner Komponenten sehr zufrieden, da es alles sehr hochwertige Hardware ist. Einzig das Netzteil hätte ich größer dimensionieren sollen um mehr PCIe Anschlüsse zu haben, die Entwicklung dazu war jedoch Anfang des Jahres noch nicht abzusehen.
Parallel zu guter Hardware war mir dieses Mal noch die Optik wichtig. Ich habe mich deshalb für ein Kabelkit entschieden und zusätzlich eine vertikale GPU Halterung verbaut. So gefällt mir mein System richtig gut.
Ein wenig Casemodding habe ich dann auch noch betrieben, das allerdings mit dem Ziel den Airflow zu verbessern. Die Lautheit wurde reduziert und der Airflow (also auch die Kühlung) verbessert. Hier der Thread dazu.

Der Rechner wird zum Zocken, Multimedia und ein wenig Office genutzt.

*Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: *AMD Ryzen 7 3700X @Stock
*GPU:* Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT Special Edition @Stock
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570
*RAM:* G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB, 3200MHz, CL-14-14-14-34 @3766MHz CL-16-16-16-32 (FCLK@1866)
*Case:* be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 rev. 2, orange, mit modifizierter Front (3x140mm Löcher)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W
*CPU Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
*Zusätzliche Lüfter: *2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed
*M.2:* Crucial MX500, 500GB
*SSD1:* Samsung 850 Evo, 250GB
*SSD2:* Samsung 850 Evo, 250GB
*HDD:* Seagate ST1000DM003, 1TB
*Kabel:* Phanteks Verlängerungskabel Kit für Netzteile, orange
*GPU Halterung:* Phanteks Vertical GPU Kit
*Kabelkamm: *upHere 24-polig x 4, 8-polig x 12, 6-polig x 8
*Staubfilter:* eBoot 140mm PVC Staubfilter
*Maus:* Razer DeathAdder Chroma V2
*Tastatur: *Razer BlackWidow Chroma V2, yellow Switches
*Mauspad: *Razer Firefly Cloth Edition
*Headset:* Kingston HyperX Cloud II, rot
*Monitor:* Asus MG248Q (24 Zoll), 1920x1080p, 144Hz

*Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*- RAM OC (FCLK ist 1866)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Noch ohne GPU Riser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Mit GPU Riser und Kabelkämme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Die bearbeitete Front



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Stand jetzt

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für die Grafikkarte entschieden, da sie als einzige Komponente einen echten Mehrwert bietet.
Die 3x Silent Wings 3 hätte ich auch noch mit reinbekommen (3 Punkte), sind aber unnötig, da ich bereits 5x Silent Wings 3 in meinem Gehäuse verbaut habe und damit zufrieden bin 

*Erläuterung:*
Aktuell nutze ich einen Full HD 144Hz Monitor. Dieser bekommt meine aktuelle Hardware nicht klein. Um einen nennenswerten Mehrwert beim Gaming zu erreichen werde ich als nächstes auf einen WQHD Monitor ab 120Hz umsteigen. Hier macht dann auch wieder eine schnellere GPU Sinn und genau so soll es auch sein.
Zur GPU würde dann also ein neuer Monitor kommen, beispielsweise ein Razer Raptor 27 (ich mag Razer und gute Testergebnisse) oder ein Asus MG278Q/Asus MG279Q.
Zusätzlich werde ich mir ein neues Netzteil besorgen, da mir mit meinem jetzigen Netzteil ein 8-Pin PCIe Stecker fehlt. Da war das etwas knapp dimensionierte Straight Power 11 550W ein kleiner Fehlkauf für zukünftige Aufrüstaktionen. Da hätte es schon die 750W Version sein müssen. Entweder wird es auch das, oder aber das neue Dark Power Pro 12 in einer hoffentlich bald verfügbaren Version mit weniger W.
Damit mache ich dann bei der Umstellung auf WQHD Gaming das Bottleneck zu und kann noch mehr Spaß haben.


----------



## eversaw (7. Oktober 2020)

Moin moin zusammen,

dies ist mein 3. Versuch bei Pimp My PC, mal sehen ob ich diesmal in den Genuss eines kostenlosen Upgrades komme  .
Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind leider etwas in die Tage gekommen und mit Blick auf die Gameszukunft (Assasins Creed: Valhalla, Cyberpunk 2077) mache ich mir etwas Sorgen das ich nicht die volle Grafikpracht zu Gesicht bekommen werde. Deswegen hätte ich gerne, wenn die Wahl auf mich fallen würde, diese Komponenten um sie in meinem PC zu verbauen:

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Zu diesen Komponenten würde ich mir des Weiteren noch eine aktuelle Ryzen 9 CPU zulegen um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein.

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:


OSWindows 10 Professional 64 bitPCMBASUS Z170 PRO GAMINGIntel Z170CPUCore i7 6700K @ 4 x 4000 MHzGPUSlot 1GeForce GTX 1070Gainward8 GB GDDR5RAMSlot 1G.SkillDDR4 - 30028 GBSlot 2G.SkillDDR4 - 30028 GBDisplay(s)Slot 1Philips32.1"PHL BDM32702560 x 144060 HzHDD/SSDSlot 1CrucialCT1024MX2001SSD1000 GBSlot 2ToshibaTOSHIBA DT01ACA300HDD3001 GBSlot 3SeagateST3000VN000-1HJ166HDD3001 GBSlot 4SeagateST31500341ASHDD1501 GBSlot 5Samsung960 EVOSSD500 GB

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Viel Glück für alle die hier teilnehmen.

Liebe Grüße Eversaw


----------



## BenPro (7. Oktober 2020)

Hey liebes PCGH-Team, vielen Dank an euch schonmal, für die tolle Tuning-Action. Macht weiter so.


Mein *aktuelles System *besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


*Gehäuse :         *Be Quiet Dark Base 700 White Edition incl. 2 Silent Wings 3
*CPU Kühler :  *Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
*MB *:                     Asus Prime x470 Pro
*CPU :                  * Amd Ryzen 2400G OC
*Ram :*    16 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16
*Netzteil :*          Seasonic Prime Snow Silent 750 Watt
*SSD :                  * Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

In einer stillen Minute habe ich mir folgendes *Wunsch Upgrade* ausgesucht und hoffe, dadurch in besserer Grafik spielen zu können. Mal abgesehen von dem CPU Limit bei der Grafik.


*SSD:                *Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB = 6 Punkte
*Lüfter Set :* 3x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 140 mm = 3 Punkte
*GraKa:*          MSI GeForce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC = 32 Punkte

*Aufrüstpunkte 41 von 45 Punkte*​
Ein CPU Upgrade ist, ungeachtet der tollen Aktion hier,  geplant.  Allerdings laufen die neuen Ryzen 5000 erst nach einem Update des UEFI`s auf AM 400 Mainboards.  Angedacht ist der Ryzen 9 3900X.




Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück beim "Pimp my PC 2020".​














			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallöchen zusammen, das ist meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPU : Intel Core i9-9900K
GPU : Gigabyte RTX 2070 Gaming 8G
CPU Cooler : NZXT Kraken X52 V2 @ 2 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Black Edition
Motherboard: MSI MAG Z390 Tomahawk
RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200
Case: Thermaltake View 37 RGB
PSU : be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 650W 80PLUS Platinum

Meine Auswahl:
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 


Und plane laufe der Zeit eine 360mm AiO Wasserkühlung, aber nicht mehr bis zum 25.10.
Die Auswahl habe ich getroffen,  da es die sinnvollste Möglichkeit ist. Ein stärkeres Netzteil würde ich dann kaufen. 

Danke für die Chance

Gruß
Melanie


----------



## billythekitt (8. Oktober 2020)

Meine Auswahl:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe dazu ein Asus Crosshair VI Extreme mit einem AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 32GB Gskill Ripjaws V 3200MHz RAM und ein 550W starkes Seasonic Focus GX.

Wäre also die perfekte Kombination mit euren Komponenten. Vielen Dank und viel Glück an alle.


----------



## DankerNoodle (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
cool, dass die alljährliche Tradition des des Pimp my PC auch im Jahr 2020 weiterbesteht.
Schon mal vielen Dank dafür an euch und die diesjährigen Sponsoren. 

Gewünschten Komponenten:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)

Noch dazu gekauft werden soll:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3800XT
Gehäuse: Corsair Crystal 280X
und einige Zeit später:
Monitor: UHD
GPU: Nvidia RTX 30xx

Aktuelle Komponenten: 
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
CPU-Kühler: EVGA CLC 120 mit 2 be quiet! SILENT WINGS 3 high-speed
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410
Gehäuselüfter: 4x 120mm NZXT blue
Monitor: Samsung SA27A750D (1920x1080 @120Hz)
CPU: Intel i7 4790 @3,6GHz
RAM: 32GB DDR3 @1866MHz von HyperX
GPU: Zotac GTX 1080 amp! EXTREME
PSU: EVGA Supernova 750 G3
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB, Samsung  850 EVO  500GB
HDD: WD Blue 1TB (WDC WD10EZEX-08M2NA0), WD Black 2TB (WDC WD2003FYPS-27Y2B0)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Kleine Anmerkung kurz vor dem Ende. Es wäre toll gewesen, wenn auch ein Mini-ITX-Gehäuse zur Verfügung gestanden hätte, wenn man schon das MSI MPG B550I auswählen kann._

Zu guter Letzt wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und den Gewinnern viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau und beim zocken.


----------



## Goost1221 (8. Oktober 2020)

Servus zusammen,

ich will meinen PC schon lange Upgraden. Er ist damals selbst zusammengestellt und hat bald seine 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Toi Toi Toi
CPU (Intel 10700k) und Grafikkarte (GeForce RTX3080) würde ich dann zusätzlich zu meinen gewonnenen Teilen ergänzen  für das perfekte Komplettpaket versteht sich.

Aktuell verbaut sind: 

CPU: Intel 4770K
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: 32GB G.Skill DDR3-2400
Mainboard: Asus ROG Hero
Grafikkarte: Gygabite GeForce GTX970
Netzteil: CoolerMaster 850W 
Speicher: Crucial 1TB SSD
CoolerMaster HAF 912 Gehäuse

Hier Copy & Paste die ausgewählte Hardware:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Besten Dank für die Aktion und Viel Glück an alle anderen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberwarpig85 (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

nun versuche ich diese Jahr auch mal mitzumachen.

Mein derzeitige System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
MB: ASUS ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
RAM: G.Skill RipsawV 16GiB CL18
GPU: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1070 Xtreme Edition Rev. 1.0
SSD: Sasmung Evo 970 NVMe Gen 3 x4 250GB, Sandisk Ultra II 480GB
HDD(Datengrab): Toshiba P300 3TB
PSU: Corsair AX760 80+ Platin 760W
Case: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev. A 
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Master Liquid ML240L RGB


Meine Upgrade-Wahl:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Begründung meiner Upgrade-Wahl:

Zur SSD: Da die kommen Spiele teilweise die 100GB Marke sprengen ist die SSD eine Gute Wahl gewesen. Train Simulator 2021 braucht mit allen Deutschen Strecken und Fahrzeuge mehr als 500GB Speicher

Zum Lüfter-Set: Da würde ich die 120mm Variante nehmen um die Lüfter von der AiO auszutauschen um sie etwas leiser zubekommen aber trotzdem noch eine guten statischen Druck bei zuhalten.

Zur GPU: Wie man in meinen System-Specs sieht, nutze ich eine  GTX 1070 die im Dez. ihren 4. Geburtstag feiert und bei einigen Spiele in UWQHD(für die nicht wissen welche Auflösung das ist  3440x1440) langsam an ihre Grenzen geht. Da ist die RTX 3070 eine sehr gute Wahl insbesonderes mit dem baldigen Release von Watch Dogs Legions und Cyberpunk 2077.


Ich wünsche alle Teilnehmer Viel Glück.


Gruß 

Cyber


----------



## Obliterator (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

es ist noch die selbe Rechenmaschine wie letztes Jahr. Sollte ich gewinnen würde ich einen Ryzen 7 5800X oder 5900X kaufen. Die 16 oder 24 Threads sind zukunftssicher und würden bei so mancher Anwendung Zeit sparen. Eine eine RX 6900 XT würde ich mir bei 3080 Niveau auch zulegen. Mit der neuen Rechenleistung würde ich auch ein Upgrade von FHD 60hz zu UWQHD 144hz rechtfertigen.

*Derzeitiger PC:*

GPU: Sapphire RX 590 8 GiB
CPU: i7 4770k
RAM: Kingston HyperX 8GiB
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Pro4
Netzteil: Corsair 850W (9 Jahre alt )
Massenspeicher: 2 x Samsung 850 Evo SATA3 500 GiB
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Colossus

*Wunsch PC:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:

RAM:* Eine Frequenz von 3600mhz bei CL18 Latenzen ist für ZEN vorteilhaft, die timings würde ich bei einem kleinen RAM-OC auf CL16 optimieren. Die 32GiB kann ich gut gebrauchen bei meinem Codestil.
*SSD:* Ich muss bei den neuen Konsolen mithalten.
*Netzteil:* Das neue Platinum Netzteil ist 2% effizienter aber das Pro ist 2dB leiser und hat eine etwas bessere Spitzenleistung. Ich setze auf das neuere, weil es mit der besseren Effizienz eh kühler bleibt und voll-modular ist.
*Gehäuse:* Die leisen Lüfter, welche beQuiet in ihren Gehäusen verbaut, sind immer ein riesen Vorteil im vergleich zu fast allen anderen Gehäuseherstellern.
*Mainboard:* Das Mainboard ist dank abwesender LED Beleuchtung und vernünftigen Kühlkörpern sehr kalt. So kalt das der kleine Lüfter gar nicht erst anläuft. Außerdem ist die Ausstattung mehr als reichlich. Neue Information: die 500er Boards können Smart Access Memory nutzen.

Allen viel Glück und danke an PCGH für 20 Jahre Benchmarks


----------



## wiffl (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

leider wurde ich dieses Jahr nicht an der Hochschule für Animation angenommen, weshalb ich, statt die Hardware der Hochschule nutzen zu können - worauf ich ein wenig gewettet hatte, nun auf einen eigenen Rechner sparen muss um in dem Bereich lernen und arbeiten zu können. Und Jobs in der Gastronomie oder Auflegen in Clubs ist ja aus bekannten Gründen auch erstmal 0 um auf neue Hardware wirklich sparen zu können.

Als ich mir damals meinen PC zusammen gebaut hatte, habe ich darauf geachtet meine CPU übertakten zu können um die Lebenszeit des Geräts etwas zu verlängern. Aber wie ihr gleich seht, ist hier nicht mehr viel zu holen seit dem ich RAM und GPU aufgerüstet hatte vor ein paar Jahren. Wobei ich schon ein wenig stolz darauf bin dass bis heute alles rund läuft! 

*Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Tower:* NZXT H2
*Motherboard:* ASRock P67 Pro
*CPU:* i5 2500K 3,3GHz (OC 3,6GHz)
*CPU-Kühler: * EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler *
GPU:* XFX RX 480 8GB GDDR5
*RAM:* 4x (2X4GB) Corsair DD3 1333MHz - XMS3 - CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 [Keine Ahnung was da los war bei mir]
*Power: *Super Flower - HX Series - Golden Green - 80 Plus Gold
*Festplatte: *Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB + 3 HDDs von Samsung*

Meine Auswahl:
CPU-Kühler: *Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)*

An sich benötige ich eine so gute GPU wie nur möglich für Blender und After Effects. Momentan kann ich meine CPU auch nicht übertaktet laufen lassen da mein CPU-Kühler ein wenig spinnt. Daher passen noch die letzten Punkte für den Kühler! 

Es wäre eine unfassbar große Hilfe wenn ich die GPU gewinnen würde. 
*Geplant ist nämlich noch die Anschaffung von folgenden Teilen:*
*Tower: *Phanteks P600S (Muss ich aber noch in Ruhe schauen ob da alles passt)
*Motherboard:*  MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE
*CPU:*  Ryzen 5 3700X _ohne Gewinn_
*CPU:*  Ryzen 9 3950X _wenn ich die Grafikkarte gewinne_
*RAM: *32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3600 Dual Kit
*Power:* 850 Watt Corsair TX-M Series TX850M Modular 80+ Gold
*Festplatte:* Kann ich erstmal behalten 

Dann muss ich nicht mehr die Hälfte der Honorare für Renderfarmen ausgeben 

Ist echt 'ne alte Mühle.. eure sehen alle so crazy aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_und ja im zukünftigen Rechner verlege ich die Kabel vernünftig..._


----------



## Dutch (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
GPU: NVIDIA Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC 4GB
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480 Watt ATX 2.4
RAM: Corsair XMS3 8GB DDR3 (2 x 4 GB) 1600 MHz C9 (CMX8GX3M2B1600C9)
HDD: 1 TB Seagate ST1000DM003
Mainboard: Asus Z87-A
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-9F Midi-Tower ATX
DVD-Brenner: LG GH24NS95
(Von mir werden noch 2 x 4 GB RAM-Riegel des gleichen Typs nachgerüstet!)


Ausgewählte Produkte:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 45 (13 Punkte übrig) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firebuster (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen 

da ich leider nicht zu den Glücklichen gehöre die bei Erscheinen eine 3080 ergattern konnten und ich mich z. Zt. absolut dagegen entschieden habe diese völlig überzogenen Mondpreise zu zahlen (abgesehen davon, dass die Karten eh nicht lieferbar sind), ist *meine einzige Auswahl daher die MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G für 42 Punkte*.

Meine MSI 1080 wird dann an einen Freund verschenkt, der sich leider keine aktuelle Hardware leisten kann.
Freunde und ich haben zu seinem 60. Geburtstag zusammengelegt und ihm damals einen Ryzen 2600x, ein MSI B450 Tomahawk und 32 GB RAM geschenkt. Als Grafikkarte hat er meine alte PowerColor R9 390 PCS+ und als Monitor meinen alten Philips 27" Full-HD. Dieser wird allerdings durch meinen AOC 35" 21:9 ersetzt, da ich mir gerade einen Xiaomi Curved Gaming Monitor bestellt habe.

Meine weiteren Aufrüstpläne sind:
- Nvidia RTX 3080/3070ti (vermutlich auch von MSI)
- be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (für die 3080)
- ZEN3 5900 (12 Kerne)
- MSI B550 Thomahawk (wenn PCIe 4.0 endlich Vorteile bringt -> RTX IO)
- PCIe NVMe 4.0 (wenn Nvidias RTX IO tatsächlich genutzt wird)

Aktuelle Hardware:
- Fractal Design Define R6 TG
- AMD Ryzen 3600X
- Thermalright ARO-M14
- MSI B450 Tomahawk
- 2x 32 GB Crucial Ballistix 3600
- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
- Dark Power Pro 11 550W
- Samsung 970 EVO 1 TB NVMe M.2
- 2x Crucial BX300 480 GB
- Crucial MX100 256 GB
- Inateck PCIe USB 3.0 Karte (falls sich jemand wundert was das für ein kleines rotes Kärtchen da unten ist ^^)

Vielen Dank und viel Glück an alle, dass sie ausgewählt werden.

PS:
Hier noch das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS:
Die 256 GB Crucial SSD wurde (Dank Prime Day) durch 2x Crucial MX500 2TB ersetzt.


----------



## Injected_Pie (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
Ich Melde mal die Kiste von meinem Bruder an, er braucht echt ein neues System...

Das Aktuelle System:

CPU: I5 2400
MB: MSI PH61A-P35 (B3)
Ram: 6gb (2+4gb ddr3 1333)
GPU: EVGA 550ti
SSD: 120gb Sandisk
HDD: 2tb Samsung
PSU: 500W Chieftec Arena
Case: Koffer

Upgrade Wahl:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)



Sofern der Post hier gewinnt würde Ich Teile aus meinem System dazugeben, die ich plane auszutauschen
- Coolermaster Cosmos 2
- Vega 64 Sapphire
- Ryzen 2700

Ich weiß der 3600mhz Ram könnte Probleme mit dem 2700er machen mein Plan hier ist es mein Crucial Ballistix sport lt 3200 2x 16gb Kit zu Verbauen welches bereits mit dem Prozessor in Verwendung war und das Adata Kit in meinem System zu verbauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich freue mich wie auch in den letzten Jahren immer wieder von den Pimp my PC Aktionen im Heft zu lesen (tolle aktuelle Ausgabe übrigens!). Ich versuche auch einmal mein Glück. Meine aktuelle Konfiguration sieht so aus, das Bild lässt hoffentlich Teile davon erkennen:

CPU: Intel E3-1231 v3
MB: ASUS H87I-Plus
RAM: Kingston ValueRAM 16GiB 1600-CL11
GPU: EVGA GTX 980Ti FE
SSD: SanDisk Z400s 256GB, Crucial MX100 512GB
PSU: Corsair SF450W
Case: Streacom DA2
CPU-Kühler: beQuiet Shadow Rock LP (Scythe Slip Stream 800 montiert - fachgerecht mit Kabelbindern)
Gehäuse-Lüfter: Noctua NF-P14s


Meine Upgrade-Wahl fällt auf:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da ich meine CPU speziell wohl noch nie, aber sein Pendant den i7-4770 mittlerweile nicht mehr im CPU-Benchmark im Heft finde und auch meine 980Ti - trotz OC - bald aus der Liste fallen wird, denke ich, wird es mittlerweile Zeit für ein Upgrade. Die GPU habe ich vor längerer Zeit aus einem größeren System entnommen. In Zuge dessen und des geringen Platzangebotes im Gehäuse, musste ich das System von Wasser zurück auf LuKü bauen. Allerdings juckt es mich endlich wieder in den Fingern und ich liebäugle schon eine Weile mit neuerer Hardware und einem erneuten Umbau auf Wasser - dieses Mal extern. Mein Aquaero soll endlich wieder mehr zu tun bekommen, als nur zwei Lüfter zu regeln 


Meine gewählte Auswahl rechtfertige ich so:

Das AM4-ITX Board hatte ich schon lange auf der Wunschliste und würde dieses vorerst mit einem kleinen Ryzen 3100X/3300X oder 3600 kombinieren um die Zeit bis zu Zen3 zu überbrücken. Selbst so hätte ich schon einen Performance-Sprung - wer hätte das mal von einer 100€ CPU erwartet 

Die RTX 2070 würde mir vollkommen reichen (aktuell Full HD, Aufrüstung auf WQHD in Zukunft) und könnte mir wie meine 980Ti viele Jahre sehr gute Dienste leisten. Mehr Performance bei weniger Verbrauch, passt genau in mein System, denn mein Corsair 450W SFX Netzteil würde ich schon gern behalten 

Beim RAM fiel die Wahl auf den 3200er Speicher, der Speichercontroller in Zen3 soll ja "der Alte" bleiben, da reicht der vollkommen. 32GiB hatte ich auch für mein Wunschsystem angedacht (da nur zwei Slots), es passt also perfekt.

Bei der SSD bleibt in der Situation das 1TB Modell übrig, das würde für mich vollkommen ausreichen. Die ganz großen Brocken in der Spielebibliothek würde ich auf eine größere SSD packen. Der Rest (Media und Co) liegt im Netzwerk.


Auch bei mir natürlich viel zu viel Text, aber ich denke ein paar Ausführungen sind da sicher von Nöten  Allen Teilnehmern natürlich viel Glück und ich hoffe, die Redakteure haben keine allzu schwere Wahl zu treffen! Auf hoffentlich noch einmal 20 weitere Jahre - in welchem Format dann auch immer!


----------



## Jannis_G (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin, 
im Allgemeinen bin ich mit meinem PC schon recht zufrieden, der zu laute stock CPU-Kühler macht aber leider die sonst sehr leisen Komponenten etwas zu Nichte.
Zudem hätte ich auch gerne eine RTX 3080, da ich mit der Grafikkarte dann das erste mal in meinem Leben einen absoluten High End PC hätte. 

Den Schadow Rock 3 oder Pure Rock 2 Black hatte ich schon ins Auge gefasst, da so mein PC noch leiser werden würde und der Ram weiterhin sichtbar wäre. Aktuell bin ich auch schon im Besitz einer MSI Grafikkarte, somit würde ich mich über eine stärke Version dieser natürlich sehr freuen.

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:
Ryzen 3700x
16 DDR4 Trident Z RGB
Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro
MSI RTX 2070 Gaming Z
Pure Base 500 Window Black
Straight Power 10 600W cm
1TB nvme SSD

Meine Punkte würde ich wie folgt verteilen:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## KenSasaki (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH & Pimp-My-PC-Team!

Auch ich möchte gerne mein Glück versuchen und melden mich deshalb meinem PC zu Pimpen!
Demnach habe ich mich mal umgeschaut was man den alles bekommen kann und dabei ist mir eine Sache direkt ins Auge gesprungen, die schöne neue RTX 3080!
Da ich sowieso vorhabe in Zukunft noch etwas am PC zu ändern, wäre dies eine ideale Ergänzung.
Aber fangen wir von vorne an:

In meinem PC werkeln aktuell folgende Komponenten:
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Aktiv (8GB)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2
Mainboard: MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX
Gehäuse: Phanteks Eclipse P400A
Netzteil: 600W be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM
Festplatten: 1TB Crucial MX500, 2TB+1TB HDD
Monitore: Acer 21.7" & 27" FHD Monitore

Wunsch: Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Ja, das System ist an sich ja recht neu allerdings bin ich mit der Grafikkarte nicht ganz zufrieden da hier irgendwie immer wieder mal vereinzelt Probleme auftreten, weswegen ich diese auf jeden Fall Wechseln möchte. Und da würde eine RTX 3080 ganz gut reinpassen!

Doch wieso genau diese?

An sich würde ich auch eine von den neuen AMD Karten nehmen nur wie eben geschrieben habe ich mit der letzten einfach ein paar Probleme zu viel weswegen ich gerne mal Nvidia eine Chance geben möchte.
Da ich in Zukunft noch auf einen neuen CPU gehen möchte, wenn die neuen von AMD und auch ein Monitor mit WQHD ansteht muss etwas mehr Leistung her.

Ein neues Netzteil muss dann auch her, da werde ich mich aber dann umsehen je nachdem Welche Grafikkarte reinkommt. Das Aktuelle 600W wird da glaube etwas schwitzen, wenn die 3080 mal anfängt zu *schlucken* 

Da ich leidenschaftlicher Gamer bin und mir auch gerne in Zukunft mal Landschaften anschauen möchte ohne das ich Grafikregler zu weit runterdrehen muss und auch gewisse Spielen erscheinen die dann RTX nutzen, welches ich dann auch gerne aktivieren möchte, muss sowieso eine neue Grafikkarte her.

Sollte sich diese Grafikkarte demnach irgendwie zu mir verirren kann man sich sicher sein, dass sie voll ausgenutzt wird *zwinker*.

Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem Aktuellen Innenraum, dies werde ich die Tage aber nochmal Updaten mit neuen Bildern wenn die nächste PC-Reinigung durch ist 😉



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onamor (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein PC im Eigenbau:

RAM: Corsair DDR4 3000 16GB
SSD: Samsung 850 120GB. Samsung 860 250GB, M.2 SATA Samsung 860 250GB, Kingston A2000 500GB
Netzteil: Super Flower 650 W
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Kotetsu Mark II
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Lüfter-Set: 4× 120mm
Gehäuse:  IN WIN 101
AMD-Mainboard: Asrock X370 Gaming X
Grafikkarte EVGA 1080 8GB

Mein PC ist modern, es fehlt  ein kleiner Pimp für Raketen-Niveau.

Deshalb verteile ich die ganze Punkte auf ein Produkt.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## lorsch525 (8. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Zur Ankündigung der neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarten hatte ich meine 5700XT verkauft, um für die neuen Karten Platz zu machen. Übergangsweise ist eine 1650 KalmX eingebaut, die natürlich zum Spielen vorne und hinten nicht reicht (zumindest für die native Auflösung / Bildwiederholrate meines Monitors nicht).
Über eine 3080 würde ich mich freuen, wenn die Verfügbarkeit und das Budget es zulässt, sie hier zu gewinnen wäre natürlich das Allerbeste.

Außerdem plane ich meine CPU / Mainboard von Luftkühlung auf Monoblock umzurüsten und die Be Quiet Lüfter könnte ich für einen 360er-Radiator gebrauchen, sofern ich gewinnen sollte. Sofern die Verfügbarkeit für Wasserblöcke gegeben ist und es wiederum das Budget zulässt, würde ich möglicherweise auch gleich aufs Ganze gehen mit einem Custom Loop. Dies ist vermutlich jedoch eher ein längerfristiges Projekt.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
MB: Asus Strix X570-E
RAM: 32GB GSkill Trident Z Royal 3600Mhz CL19
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 1650 KalmX
SSD: 1TB WD Black SN750, 1TB Samsung 860 Evo
PSU: Be Quiet Straight Power Platinum 650W
Case: Be Quiet Dark Base 700
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Gehäuselüfter: Noiseblocker eLoop X ARGB, 140mm

Meine Punkteverteilung:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ClickGamer (8. Oktober 2020)

Also, wenn ich hier die ganzen Kommentare mal so überfliege schäme ich mich ja schon fast für meine Krücke die am absoluten Anschlag läuft. 

Meine Kompomente auf die ich mich fokussiert habe sind folgende:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System dazu:

Gehäuse: Aspire Predator G7700
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4,7GHz
Mainbord: ASUS P8Z77 VL-X
Soundkarte: Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B.
Festplatte: 1TB Western Digital Blue
Netzteil: No-Name 850 Watt Chinaböller
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill DDR3 @ 1866MHz
Grafikkarte: AMD XFX RX580 8GB
Monitor: Fujitsu Siemens H19-1 @76Hz @1280x1024

Über die Jahre ist alles mögliche dazu gekommen. Anfangs lief in dem Ding noch ein Q8300 auf einem MSI P7N Diamond mit "unglaublichen" 800er RAM und einer GTX 260 mit einem anderen BIOS drauf um diese besser übertakten zu können. Natürlich hat die Leistung vorne und hinten auch damals nicht gereicht aber als Schüler gabs eben zu wenig Taschengeld. 

Dann oh Herr wurden meine Gebete erhöhrt und mein Bruder kaufte damals dann im Jahr 2012 den i5-3570K, welcher bis heute seinen Dienst verrichtet und zudem von der 260 auf eine 560Ti, dann auf eine 1050Ti und schließlich die RX580 aufgerüstet wurde.

Jetzt sind wir bzw. ich wieder so weit, dass selbst mit OC und Co. neue Spiele kaum zum laufen zu bringen sind. Lagspikes und Co. sind schon so häufig, dass ich mich schon fast daran gewöhnt habe und es fast gar nicht mehr anders kenne, siehe SQUAD als Beispiel. Die Oldies wie z. B. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SHoC mit der AMK-Soljanka laufen mit minderwertigen 30 - 40 FPS im Idealfall bei mittleren Details. Von neuen Spielen wie MW und Co. will ich gar nicht anfangen. 

Habe mich zudem für diese Konfiguration entschieden, da ich zu Beginn auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, nach einem 1600AF oder 3300X ausschau halte. Die 580 zieht in das neue System ein, der Rest wird für einen schmalen Taler verkauft.

Als Student braucht man eben jeden Cent und hoffe, dass ich mal an 'nem Gewinnspiel Glück habe. 

Beste Grüße und an alle anderen Viel Glück!

PS: Kuss auf die Nuss @PCGH 

€: Typos
€2: Bilder


----------



## Orlando233 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH,
ich komme direkt zu meiner Aktuellen Hardware.
Verbaut ist folgendes:
Mainboard: Asus H87M - Plus mATX
CPU: Intel i5-4670 mit max 3,8ghz
CPU-Kühler: Intel Haswell Boxed
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 mini
Arbeitsspeicher: 16gb DDR3 Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz ( 2x 4gb und 1x 8gb)
Netzteil: 600W Silent BlackEdition ARLT
Gehäuse: Miditower Sharkoon T9 Value Rot
Festplatten: 1x Kingston 1TB SSD und 1x Seagate ST2000DM001 mit 2TB
Monitore: Asus ROG Swift PG278QR

Das wars glaub ich 
Meine Auswahl für Upgrade wären:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich zu dem Mainboard werde ich mir entweder einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700x, einen Ryzen 9 3900x oder einen der neuen Ryzen 5000er Prozessoren anschaffen und dann eben auch eine der nVidia 30er GPUs. aber das steht noch nicht ganz fest.
Mein größtes Problem ist zurzeit der Prozessor weil ich in der Filmindustrie tätig bin und zum bearbeiten von Videos eben viel CPU leistung und RAM benötige.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich auswählen würdet.
LG Leon


----------



## GPCHunter124 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo wollte auch sagen finde es toll dieses gewinnspiel.
Also ich würde es mir sehr wünschen denn PC aufzuwerten ich verbrauche genau 45punkte.
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Aktuelle Hardware
Ryzen 7 3700x
16gb gskill trident z rgb 3200 ram
450 Watt Netzteil von corsair
Eine rtx 2060 super die in einen hp fertigpc war und dadurch sehr schlecht gekühlt ist wusste ich damals noch nicht.
Ein Asus Strix b450 f gaming
Gehäuse Nzxt h510
CPU kühlung eine enermax liqmax iii rgb 120 die leider sehr laut ist.
Und wenn wir diese Hardware Upgrade könnten wäre ich sehr dankbar und schreibe auch natürlich eine Rezension zu der Verbesserung gegenüber dem alten.
MfG Christian Edler


----------



## maestos (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallöchen, alle Jahre wieder freut sich die Community auf dieses Event.

Meine Auswahl:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 


Zu meinen Eckdaten.
CPU: Intel i7 8700k
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF Topblow
RAM:  G.Skill TridentZ 16 GB DDR4-3200 CL16 Dual
MOBO: MSI MEG Z390 ACE
GRAKE: Nvidia GEFORCE GTX 1080 FE
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 11 650W
Gehäuse:  be quiet! Dark Base 700 mit Sichtfenster
SSD: 512 GB Samsung 970 Pro M2
SSD: 500 GB Samsung 850 Pro SATA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich dabei zu sein noch mehr würde ich mich sogar über eine diesjährige Auswahl freuen
und wünsche allen anderen ebenso Glück.

MfG.
Micha


----------



## Kitty26 (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein Gaming-PC läuft zwar wieder gut und trotzdem gibt es da etwas, wo es einen Defekt gibt.
Das Mainboard hat am 1. PCI Express schon länger einen Defekt bzw. ist wohl eher kaputt, weil ich mal die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht habe und wohl etwas zu viel gezogen. 
Ein Kabel musste unten am Mainboard (2x USB vorne) abgesteckt bleiben, weil unten an der GPU kein Platz mehr.
Deshalb nicht wundern, wieso die Grafikkarte am 2. Slot ist.
Falls ich gewinne, steht das AMD Mainboard an 1. Stelle und würde mir dann auch den Zen 3 / Ryzen 5000er kaufen.

*Mein Gaming-PC >*
Gehäuse: Corsair Crystal 570X RGB mit 7 Lüfter.
Mainboard: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-E Gaming
Lüfter: 7x Corsair 120mm > 3x ~1400 - 1550 rpm und 4x ~2400 - 2550 rpm
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-8700k 4,7 / 5,1 GHZ ( Paste: Arctic MX-4 and Thermal Grizzly C. Flüssigmetal )
GPU: Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 AMP Edition ( 2+ GHZ ) und Paste: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut und Pad
2. mini GPU : Intel UHD 630
Kühler: Corsair Hydro H150i PRO RGB 360mm Radiator
Ram: 32GB (4x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200
1. M.2 SSD: 250GB Samsung M.2 960 Evo
2. SSD: 512GB Samsung SSD 850 Pro
3. HDD: 4TB HDD Seagate Barracuda - 5900 rpm
4. HDD: 12TB HDD Seagate Exos X14 - 7200 rpm
5. Externe HDD: Toshiba 1TB HDD
Power Adapter: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold / Effizienz 93%

Maus: Razer Mamba Tournament Edition
Tastatur: Razer BlackWidow Chroma V2 Razer ( Yellow Switch )
Joystick: Logitech F310 USB schwarz/blau

Soundsystem: Fujitsu Siemens 2.1 speaker + Subwoofer

Monitor: Asus ROG Swift PG258Q, Full HD, 1ms, 240 HZ

*Ausgewählte Produkte >*
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 Punkte übrig)


----------



## JustEntity (8. Oktober 2020)

*hallo!*


----------



## michaeloim85 (8. Oktober 2020)

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Ich habe zur Zeit eine alte intel core i7 4790k mit 16 GB RAM und eine GTX 1660ti verbaut.
Die CPU ist mittlerweile viel zu langsam, um Spielen zu können.


----------



## HaxTheCook (8. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hier erstmal mein Rechner:

Ryzen 5 3600x
MSI B450 Gaming Plus Max
Patriot 16 GB DDR4 3200
GigaByte GeForce RTX 2060 Windforce (macht wirklich zuviel Wind, die Lüfter rattern)
500 GB Samsung SATA SSD
1000 GB Samsung SATA SSD
Corsair 650 Watt Netzteil
Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuse

und hier die "gewünschten" Komponenten:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da ich nun den Sprung von FHD auf WQHD gewagt habe mit einem Acer Predator XB271HUA 144Hz kommt meine RTX2060 an ihre Grenzen und die FPS entfernen sich zusehends von den gewünschten 140 . Zudem ratten die Lüfter ab 70% Lüfterdrehzahl sehr, was man selbst beim Spielen mit Headset leider doch sehr gut hören kann. Die beiden SATA SSDs gegen eine NVME zu tauschen wäre Super, da viel weniger Kabel und schneller . Das Gehäuse hätte ich gerne da es besseren Airflow als mein bisheriges bietet und vor allem bessere Staubfilter! In dem Zuge würde ich auch endlich das DVD Laufwerk entfernen da das eigentlich auch nur beim booten mal Lärm macht und Platz weg nimmt. Genutzt wird es nie. Das ganze wird natürlich selbst eingebaut!

Viel Glück an alle und danke für das Gewinnspiel!


----------



## cystix (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für das Gewinsspiel, finde ich super! Ich habe  mir im Mai diesen Jahres nach knapp 10 Jahren mal wieder ein neues Mainboard inkl. den Ryzen 7 und DDR4 gegönnt. Mein alter i5 musste in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Da ich sehr gerne in 4K Spiele und sogar WoW demnächst Raytracing unterstützt reicht mit meine, eigentlich erst 3 Jahre alte, 1080er nicht mehr aus. Deshalb fällt meine Auswahl ganz klar auf die RTX 3080 und da der NoName Gehäuselüfter anfängt zu fiepen würde ich ihn auch gleich gegen die Lüfter von BeQuiet austauschen.

*Hier meine Auswahl:*

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Hier mein Setup:*

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410
Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
Lüfter:  2x NZXT mit Blue LED und 1x im vorderen Bereich des Gehäuses (waren beim Gehäuse dabei) und 1x NoName die ich dazugebaut habe
CPU:  AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
GPU:  Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1
Kühler:  BeQuiet Dark Rock 4
Ram: 16GB (2x 8192MB) Patriot Viper Steel DDR4-3600
Festplatten: 1. M.2 SSD: 250GB Samsung  970 Evo
                            2. SSD: 250GB Samsung SSD 840 Evo
                            3. SSD: 460GB OCZ Vertex460
                            4. HDD: 4TB HDD Western Digital ED40EZRX
Soundkarte:  Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 5/Rx

Netzteil: 850 Watt Corsair HX850W

Maus: Logitech G403 Hero
Tastatur: Logitech G815 Tacticle
Headset: Logitech G935
Lenkrad: Logitech G920
Soundsystem: Logitech X230

Monitor: 1. Samsung U28E590D LED
                     2. Acer 24 L S242HLCbid LED
                     3. Acer 24 L S242HLCbid LED


----------



## Hitman_33 (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin Moin zusammen zur alljährlichen Pimp Aktion!

Da dieses Jahr nach meiner Einschätzung ein perfektes Aufrüstjahr ist, habe ich mich dazu entschieden dieses Jahr alles Wesentliche meines kleinen Rechenknechtes zu tauschen. Ich habe auch bereits damit angefangen, indem ich mein 450W Netzteil durch ein neues 750W Netzteil ersetzt habe, um für die stromhungrigen 3000er Modelle von Nvidia gefasst zu sein. Nun soll dem PSU noch die GPU und die CPU folgen.

Mein ursprünglicher Pc sah wie folgt aus:

Ryzen 5 2600X @4.0GHz
be quiet Dark Rock 4 Pro
Asus Prime X470-Pro
2x16GiB 3200MHz Crucial DDR4
GTX 1070 Gainward GS @2.1GHz
be quiet Straight Power 450W
diverse SSDs und eine HDD
Bluray Laufwerk
3x be quiet 140mm Silent Wings 3
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

Komponenten die getauscht werden sollen:

Ryzen 5 2600X -> Ryzen 9 5900X
GTX 1070 -> RTX 3080
450W PSU -> be quiet Straight Power 750W (Wechsel bereits vorgenommen)
leerer Schacht -> 3.5"  Hot Swap im 5.25" Schacht für Backups (bereits bestellt)

Die Pimp my Pc Aktion könnte mir wie folgt damit weiterhelfen:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Tatsächlich habe ich noch genau 3 Lüfterplätze  in meinem Gehäuse übrig, um diese noch mit den 3 weiteren Silent Wings zu bestücken, was mir sehr gut passen würde, da die 3080 doch sehr gut belüftet sein möchte, von dem was ich bisher gehört habe.
Die 3080 muss ich glaube ich nicht weiter erkären. Die 3080 ist einfach extrem geil, aber leider aktuell extrem schwer zu bekommen. Daher ist es für jede/n, der/die hier eine 3080 abstauben kann natürlich ein doppelter Glücksfall! In meinem Fall soll die 3080 dabei helfen, so gut wie alle Spiele auf meinem WQHD Monitor mit 165FPS konstant darzustellen. Bereits auserkorene Kandidaten wären z.B. Horizon Zero Dawn oder Cyberpunk.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen guten Einblick in meine Aufrüstpläne geben und hoffe insgeheim, dass es dieses Jahr keine Hyperkreativen gibt, die wieder ein Din A4 Gedicht hier hinklatschen, mit dem sonst keiner mithalten kann


----------



## sexytime86 (8. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag wertes PCGH Team, guten Tag liebe Community,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für die Pimp my PC 2020 Aktion bewerben.

*In meinem PC sind derzeit folgende Komponenten verbaut:*

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt
Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: Intel i7-7700K
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 3 Pro
RAM: g.Skill Ripjaws V 4x4 GB DDR4 @ 3200 mHz
Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce Gtx 1080 Ti Sc Black Edition Gaming 11GB
SSD 1: Crucial BX 200 480GB
SSD 2: WD Black nVME 500GB
WLAN: TP-Link Archer T9E 1,9 Gbit/s

*Folgende Peripheriegeräte sind am PC angeschlossen:*

Monitor: Viewsonic XG2703-GS 1440p @ 144hz
Tastatur: Corsair K70 RGB MK.2 Cherry Brown
Maus: Razer Mamba Wireless
Headset: Corsair Virtuoso RGB Wireless SE

*Die Komponenten die ich gerne "pimpen" würde sind:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung weshalb ich die oben genannten Komponenten gewählt habe:*

Für das *MSI MEG X570 Unify *Mainboard und die AiO Wasserkühlung habe ich mich entschieden, da meine Plattform schön langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist und sich AMD ganz schön gemausert hat. Ich bin es leid das man bei Intel bei so gut wie jeder neuen Generation von Prozessoren ein neues Mainboard mit neuen Sockel benötigt. Ich wäre deshalb stark an einem Wechsel der Plattform interessiert. Was das Ganze noch viel interessanter macht ist das AMD die Zen 3 Serie erst kürzlich präsentiert hat. Ich würde mir im Falle eines Gewinnes dann gerne einen AMD Ryzen 7 5800X oder einen AMD Ryzen 9 5900X (je nach Verfügbarkeit und Preis) kaufen und diesen dann aufs Mainboard setzen. Ich bin mir sicher das der *Be Quiet Pure Loop* mit *280mm* diesen auch schön kühl halten würde

Die Arbeitsspeicher habe ich gewählt, weil ich schon seit längerem auf mehr (und gern auch schnelleren) Speicher upgraden wollte, aber blöderweise habe ich mich damals für ein 4x4 GB Kit entschieden statt für ein 2x8 GB Kit. Das würde es notwendig machen das ich alle vier austausche und nicht einfach ein 2x8 GB Kit dazu kaufen kann. Zudem hübschen die *Adata XPG Spectrix D50* Riegel dank RGB meinen gesamten Build nochmal ein wenig auf.

Für die *Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB* SSD habe ich mich entschieden da man nie genug Speicher haben kann. Aktuell habe ich knapp 1TB verbaut aber meine Platten sind ständig voll da ich gerne alles was ich spiele auch installiert haben möchte (Call of Duty: Modern Warfare macht es einen da nicht unbedingt einfacher). Somit wäre die Kapazität des Speichers verdoppelt und ich hätte genug Platz für die nächsten Games die erscheinen ohne aufräumen zu müssen.

Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt, weil ich mir vor kurzem eine EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 Ultra Gaming bestellt habe und diese hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen (wahrscheinlich eher Monate, Amazon weiß jetzt noch nicht wann die GPU geliefert wird ) in den Händen halten werde. Mein jetziges Netzteil ist dafür ein wenig zu schwach auf der Brust (550w aber es werden 750w empfohlen) weshalb ich die neue Grafikkarte vermutlich undervolten müsste bzw. das Powerlimit runterschrauben müsste was natürlich in Leistungseinbußen resultiert. Auf Dauer wäre es vermutlich auch schlecht für mein verbautes Netzteil, wenn es ständig auf Anschlag läuft. Mit dem *Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 *mit *850w* hätte ich sogar noch Reserven übrig. 

_Update 11.11.2020: Die GPU ist nach langer Wartezeit endlich eingetroffen._

*Schlusswort zur Bewerbung:*

Falls ich die Aktion gewinnen würde müsste ich mir keine Sorgen mehr machen das meine 3080 nicht genug Saft bekommt und mein jetziger Prozessor nicht die volle Leistung der Grafikkarte auf den Bildschirm zaubern würde. Laut dem CPU Performance Test von PCGH ist der I7-7700K ja nicht mehr ganz so ideal um die volle Leistung der 3080 in WQHD auszuschöpfen (CPU-Limit). Mit einer neuen Plattform müsste ich mir dahingehend überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Ein weiteres Zuckerl ist, dass das gewählte MSI MEG X570 PCI-E 4.0 unterstützt.

Mir ist es persönlich wichtig das alle Komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt sind und alles sauber verbaut ist. Mit den gewählten Komponenten wäre ich für die nächsten Jahre zukunftssicher unterwegs und ich hätte wieder einen wahnsinnig schicken und ultimativen Highend Rechner.

Ich habe nun schon seit ein paar Jahren nichts mehr an meinem Build verändert bzw. aufgerüstet und hatte deshalb seit längerem leider keinen Grund mehr an meinem PC rumzuschrauben. Den Einbau der Komponenten nehme ich natürlich selbst vor, diesen Spaß lasse ich mir nur sehr ungerne nehmen.

Zum Abschluss meiner Bewerbung für das Gewinnspiel möchte ich euch noch meinen jetzigen Build in Form von Fotos präsentieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit an der tollen Aktion teilzunehmen, schönen Tag noch und viel Glück an die anderen Gewinnspiel Teilnehmer


----------



## LuckyLoot (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mein derzeitiger Rechner:

CPU: Xeon E3-1234 v3 @ 3.40 GHz
RAM: 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition
GPU:  Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower
HDD/SSD: 1TB Seagate HDD/500GB 850 Evo 2.5"
Case:  Fractal Design Define R5
NT: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power Modular 80+ Bronze
Das Setup ist nun 5-6 Jahre alt und hat mir sehr gute Dienste geleistet.
Neben dem GPU-Update (GTX 970 -> RTX 3070), welches ich derzeit für das Frühjahr `21 plane, steht in erster Linie ein Plattformwechsel von Z97 auf X570 an.

Diesen möchte ich mit dem u.s. Equipment begleiten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die CPU wird wahrscheinlich, unabhängig der 5000er Reihe die heute vorgestellt wird, ein 3700X.
Des Weiteren soll nun die die gute alte HDD den Weg ins Storage-Regal finden und durch eine SSD ersetzt werden.
Da ich mich nach 5 Jahren am FD Define R5 satt gesehen habe, werde ich auch dieses gegen ein H510i austauschen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mich bei diesem Vorhaben unterstützt 

Zusammenbauen kann ich selbst.

VG

Edit: CPU-Kühler ergänzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeddiT (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
ich finde es klasse, dass Ihr dies dieses Jahr wieder macht. 
Wer zunächst meine PC-Konfiguration liest, wird sich denken, dass dies irgendwie garnicht passt. Aber erst einmal eine Erklärung, warum  
Es fing an, dass mein alter PC von der Familie in Beschlag genommen wurde und man endlich mal wieder bisschen spielen wollte. Leider gab das Budget nicht soviel Geld her und und ich war ehrlich gesagt neugierig wie die Leistung des Systems ist ... so ganz ohne Grafikkarte. Ich war überrascht wie gut meine Spiele dennoch liefen, auch wenn es nicht die höchsten Einstellungen waren, doch wollte ich dann doch mehr FPS  und eine RX580 mit 8GB RAM kam dazu ... wobei die CPU nun der Flaschenhals des ganzen ist und demnächst gegen einen 3600X oder 3700X getauscht werden soll. 
Als Gehäuse nutze ich bereits das BeQuiet 500DX Black und bin davon begeistert.
So langsam möchte ich den "Übergangs-PC" wieder zum Gaming-PC machen, wobei die Komponenten sehr helfen würden.

*Aktuelle PC-Konfiguration:
CPU:* Ryzen 3 3200G
*CPU-Kühler:* BeQuiet Pure Rock 2
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x 8GB Kingston HyperX Predator 3200Mhz
*GPU:* XFX RX580 8GB
*Mainboard:* MSI B450M Pro M2 V2
*SSD:* 1x 512GB Intel 660P M.2 (mehr muss her)
*Gehäuse:* BeQuiet 500DX Black (3 Lüfter)
*Netzteil:* Corsair AX750 750W
*Monitor: *ASUS VG278Q 27"

*meine gewünschten Komponenten wären:

RAM: *Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
*SSD:* Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Danke für das Gewinnspiel und ich wünsche allen viel Glück  *


----------



## VoodaGod (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein aktueller Rechner hat Anfang Sommer leider den Geist aufgegeben. Weigert sich zu booten, mit allen möglichen Kombinationen der RAM Riegel & auch welchen aus einem anderen funktionierenden Rechner.
Hat mir mittlerweile fast 10 Jahre in stetiger Erweiterung gute Dienste geleistet:

AMD FX-8120 @4GHz Base / 4,6GHz Boost
ASRock 990FX Extreme3
über die Zeit auf 24GB DDR3 gewachsen
ein paar SATA III SSDs & eine WD Caviar Black 1TB für die Spielesammlung
MSI HD 7970 Twin Frozr III @ 1150MHz für die Windows VM
XFX RX 470 4GB SingleFan für das Manjaro Hauptsystem
Für maximalen Airflow zersägtes Aerocool Strike X Advance Gehäuse
Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro an Lüfterplatz

Folgendes würde ich im Rahmen von Pimp my PC tauschen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich mir einen 12 Kerner von AMD, welcher aufs X570 passt, besorgen. Ich denke dieser Unterbau würde mir wieder eine Weile reichen


----------



## ProSnakeX (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

*Meine Auswahl:*

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Wieso?*

Momentan habe ich folgende Komponenten verbaut

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 8700K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Gaming 5 Z370
RAM: G.SKILL Trident Z RGB 16GB 3000MHz
CPU Kühler: Corsair H100i
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1
Speicher: 250GB SSD, 1TB HDD, 500GB SSD
Netzteil: Corsair 750 Watt mit cablemod
Gehäuse: Corsair Crystal 570X
Lüfter: Corsair LL120

*Peripherie:*

Maus: Roccat Kone XTD
Tastatur: Roccat Isku
Headset: Logitech G633
Monitor: BenQ XL2720Z, BenQ ...


Vielen Dank für die möglichkeit der Teilnahme.


----------



## Georg1104 (8. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen Leute,
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mir mein Pc durchs Autowaschen finanziert. Drin verbaut sind:
CPU: I5 6500
GPU : Msi 1060 3GB
Festplatte : 1TB HDD
RAM: 8 GB DDR-4 2400
Case: Matx Format Noname
CPU kühler: be quiet pure rock
Gehäuselüfter : be quiet
Netzteil corsair mit 500 Watt
Mainboard Msi z 170M mortar

Meine Wunsch  Auswahl:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da ich, wie ihr seht, meinen kompletten Rechner von Grund auf neu bauen muss, werde ich mir zusätzlich noch eine CPU+ Lüfter und eine ssd zulegen.
In der Hoffnung, dass mir keine grauen Haare mehr wachsen während ich warte bis mein pc den Internet Browser öffnet.
Darüber hinaus würde sich dann mein Kaffee Konsum auch deutlich verringern, da ich weniger Zeit hätte mir in den Ladezeiten welchen machen zu können.
Außerdem wäre ich froh einen Rechner zu haben, welcher eine bessere Leistung aufweist als der der ersten Mondlandung.
Danke
Gruß
Georg


----------



## Papan3w7on (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin Moin  @ all

Es ist so weit und die Glückstrommel wird wieder gedreht.

Anfang des Jahres ( Schulanfang Januar 2020 ) sagte ich zu meinem Sohn wenn du gute Zensuren nach Hause bringst, dann bekommst du einen neuen PC natürlich nur vorrangig für die Schule   und na ja was sonst noch 14 Jahre alte Jungs machen
( natürlich nur Minecraft spielen )  **lach**

Die guten Zensuren kamen wirklich und nun kann PCGH- Pimp my PC Team Papas Geldbeutel mit etwas Glück entlasten 
 finanziell ist es ja ein hartes Jahr  Corona und Teilzeit hinterlassen leider immer noch ihre Spuren.


*Sein  PC zur Zeit *

Mainboard :G1 Sniper Gigabyte
Ram : DDR3 PC3-8500F ( 533 MHz ) 16 GB
CPU : Intel Core i7 2600K
Grafikkarte : GTX 1050 TI
Netzteil : Be Quite Dark Power Pro 750 Watt
Tower : XIGMATEK - ELYSIUM

*Falls ich Glück haben sollte :*

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Die CPU  + Ram (  Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 ) würde ich dann mit dem Team von Pimp my PC  absprechen und dann bei divers. Shops vergleichen und bestellen.



Viel Glück an alle und natürlich ein Danke an das Pimp my PC Team


----------



## jumperm (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde gern meinem Office PC mehr Rechenleistung spendieren, damit dieser unter anderem etwas mehr Spieleleistung hat und ich neuere Schnittstellen, wie USB3.2, M.2 und PCI-E 4.0 nutzen kann.

Mein derzeitiges System:​CPU: Intel i5 3470S mit Scythe Samurai ZZ (Semipassiv)​RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3 1600​Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 1050TI 4GB​Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q11B mit NB eLoop 140mm PWM​Netzteil:  Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX-L Gold 500W mit Lüfter vom Noctua NH-L12S​SSD: Samsung 840 Evo  (250GB) und 860 Evo (500GB)​HDD: 320GB​​Mein aktuelles System bietet keine selektiven Aufrüstmöglichkeiten, ohne an anderer Stelle einen großen Flaschenhals zu erzeugen. So könnte ich nicht nur die CPU aufrüsten ohne gleich Mainboard und RAM zu tauschen. Mit einer neuen Grafikkarte wäre die CPU überfordert. Vor einer kompletten Nachrüstung scheue ich die kosten, weil "der Alte" ja noch läuft. Hierfür kommt mir die Aktion der PCGH sehr gelegen. Folgende Komponenten habe ich zunächst ausgewählt.

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)​SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)​Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)​AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)​AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)​​Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)​
Zusätzlich würde ich noch einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (65W) oder einen der neuen AMD Ryzen 5 5600X (65W) hinzukaufen. Aufgrund meines ITX Systems würde schnellere CPUs eine zu hohe TDP haben, so dass ich diese nicht ausreichend kühlen kann. CPU-Kühler würde ich dann den Noctua NH-L12S einsetzen (bereits im Besitz, leider verdeckt dieser den PCI-E Slot auf dem aktuellen Board). Von dem Noctua stammt auch der ausgetauschte Netzteillüfter.
Die HDD würde ich ausbauen und die übrigen SSDs über dem DVD-Brenner befestigen, so dass ich den Träger ausbauen kann und die neue Grafikkarte mehr Luft bekommt. Hier würde ich gerne eine leitungsfähigere Grafikkarte für WQHD einbauen, jedoch sind die großen RTX 30XXer zu lang, da mein Gehäuse nur max. 24cm erlaubt.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich meine Erfahrungen des Leistungszuwachses durch die CPU und M.2 NVME SSD, ewas bessere Grafikleistung, sowie die verbesserter Kühlung mit Diagrammen  und Tabellen mitteilen darf. Für die Fotodokumentation würde ich auf meine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera zurückgreifen.


----------



## Nori_1 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

bin gerade über euer Gewinnspiel gestolpert, tolle Aktion!

mein Setup:

Ein HP Omen mit I7 6700 und WaKü 16Gb Ram 128Gb SSD, 1Tb HDD eine NVIDIA GTX1600er mit nur 3Gb (wie überwiegend bei Fertiggeräten verbaut).
Der Omen wurde im Elektronikmarkt als Vorführer gekauft, als "Arbeitstier" eingesetzt, dafür hat er sich bislang ganz gut geschlagen.
Da er nun in "Rente" gegangen wurde möchte ich Ihn zum Spielen einsetzen - dafür ist aber die Grafikkarte und die winzige SSD nur bedingt bzw. kaum geeignet und macht nicht wirklich Freude.

Deshalb folgende Aufrüstauswahl:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Ich denke der Grundstock des Omen ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, mit meiner Auswahl könnte er den 2. Frühling erleben. Mit den Lüfter gibt es eine ziemliche Bauerei - schaun mer mal wie die im Gehäuse unterzubringen sind.


----------



## DerGoor (8. Oktober 2020)

Die Grafikkarte ist aktuell ausreichend (für FullHD), im November soll dann eine Big Navi rein, sowie ggf. im Q1 2021 eine Zen 3 CPU (sofern der Name passt ein R7 5800X).
Wobei der R5 3600X für WQHD sogar noch ausreichen würde.
Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist etwas schwach auf der Brust für die Aufgaben die da noch kommen, sowie mein Mainboard nicht besonders Zukunftssicher (wobei AM4 sowieso bald abgelöst werden wird).
Daher alles sinnvolle Erweiterungen für das System!
Und danke für das Gewinnspiel.

Aktuell ist verbaut:

MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
Ryzen 5 3600X
Alpenföhn Brocken 3
32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 (für AMD)
XFX 8GB D5 RX 480 GTR Black Edition
256GB Samsung PM981A M.2 PCIe 3.0 TLC (Systemplatte)
2TB Samsung 860 Evo
550Watt Cooler Master MasterWatt Modular 80+ Bronze
NZXT Hue 2 RGB Lighting Kit
Fractal D.Define R6 C Blackout TG

Meine Aufrüstkombination:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Edit: Ein weiteres Bild hochgeladen, zwar mit der selben Kartoffel, aber etwas besser.


----------



## Zedait (8. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Chance mein Pc zu PIMPEN!
Meine Grafikkarte ist derzeit sehr veraltet und eine neue Grafikkarte würde mein PC neue Power geben. Meine CPU kriegt leider nie die richtige Zuwendung, währenddessen meine Grafikkarte bei 100% immer voll am Limit hängt, was natürlich sehr gut ist, da die CPU nicht Limitiert.  
Gerne würde ich euch auch Benchmark teste vorher/nachher zukommen lassen. 

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 


Mein PC
CPU: R9 3900X
MB: Asus ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING 
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2666 Kit
GPU: Asus ROG STRIX 1070
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 750W
Speicher: 1x M.2Corsair Force MP600 500 GB, 3xSamsung 500GB EVO SSD
AIO: Deepcool Castle 240 RGB 
Gehäuse: C-701 Panorama von Inter-Tech 
Lüfter: 6x Deep Cool 120CF ARGB

Ich würde mir auch noch neuen RAM mit höherem Takt dazu holen um volle FPS zu haben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FusselPeter (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team und und Mitstreiter, die Aktion kommt ja wie gerufen!

*Mein aktueller PC: *

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 6700K
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 16GB
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Edition
Speicher 1: Samsung  970 EVO 1 TB NVMe
Speicher 2: Crucial MX200 500GB
Speicher 3: Crucial MX500 1TB 
Speicher 4: Seagate Desktop HDD 2000GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600
Lüfter:  be quiet! Shadow Wings

*Meine Auswahl:*

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Also mehr Leistung für 144hz@2560x1440 und mehr Airflow bei weniger Nebengeräuschen 

*Was muss noch neu:*

Um dem Leistungshunger der neuen Generation gerecht zu werden und ein paar Reserven für eine neue CPU zu haben
-> be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
Falls Zen3 verfügbar sein sollte, besteht auch die Überlegung auf diese Generation zu wechseln.


----------



## 666-THEVIL (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team

*Meine Auswahl:*

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

*Meine aktuelle Hardware:*
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 8700K
Mainboard: Ausus ROG MAXIMUS X HERO Z370
RAM:  32GB  G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 4x8GB
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 280
Grafikkarte: Inno3D GTX 1080 TI iChill X4 Ultra
Speicher: 250GB Samsung 960 Evo M.2, 1000GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2,  Crucial MX500 1000GB, Crucial MX500 2000GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt 
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv X
Lüfter: 4x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140x140x25mm 1000 U/min

*Peripherie:*
Maus: Logitech G502 HERO
Tastatur: Corsair K65 Rapidfire
Controller: Microsoft Xbox One Controller Wireless 
Headset: Beyerdynamic MMX 300 600Ohm
Soundbar: Sony HT-SF200
Monitor: LG UltraGear 27GL850-B 

*Warum:*
Momentan ist die Liefersituation bei den neuen RTX 3000er Karten bekanntlich sehr bescheiden, da ich vor Ende dieses Jahres oder Anfang nächsten Jahres aufzurüsten wollte wäre also eine RTX 3080 genau das richtige für mein System. Am Rest der Hardware will und brauche ich meiner Meinung nach nichts zu ändern da sie noch meine Ansprüche erfüllt, außer natürlich AMD lässt heute Abend die Bombe platzen und das "will haben" Gefühl setzt ein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alpacino0187 (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein *Wunsch:*
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 


Mein *aktuelles Setup*:

*Gehäuse: *Enermax SF30
*Mainboard: *Asus ROG Strix B450-E
*Netzteil: *Enermax  MaxPro ll 700W
*CPU: *Ryzen 5 3600
*CPU Kühlung: *Enermax Liqfusion 240
*Grafikkarte: *Asus Radeon ROG Strix Vega 56
*RAM: *2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 3200MHZ
*SSD 1: *240GB WD Green M.2 2280 
*SSD 2: *480GB Intenso 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist ein reiner Gaming PC und ich würde mich extrem über eine RTX 3080 freuen da ich ein riesen Fan von UHD-Gaming bin. Ich spiele auf einen 55" Samsung QLED TV welcher ein Hervorragendes Bild liefern kann. Allerdings schafft die Vega 56 nur in den seltensten fällen UHD Auflösung mit Stabilen FPS...  Ich hoffe ihr gönnt mir die neue High-End Grafikkarte, um mir den Genuss von wundervollen UHD-Gaming zu ermöglichen. Viele liebe Grüße und viel Gesundheit in diesen schweren Zeiten wünscht euch Joel! (:


----------



## 44arakis44 (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin, liebes PCGH- Team!
Danke für diese tolle Möglichkeit. Ich habe gerade erst ein Neues System zusammengestellt, aber eine Sache fehlt mir(...wie vielen anderen wahrscheinlich auch  leider noch. 

Mein System:
Be Quiet Pure Base 500 DX
Asus Rog Strix B550 F Gaming Wifi
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
G.Skill Trident Z Neo, 3600 Mhz, CL16
960GB Corsair Force Series MP510
750 Watt be Quiet Straight Power 11
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280
Asus  GTX 1070 Strix OC

Letztere würde ich gerne noch verbessern.

Daher meine Aufrüstkombination:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Ich drücke allen anderen auch die Daumen


----------



## Scholz91 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo meine Lieben, nach knappen 8 Jahren haben ich entschieden das es Zeit wird für ein neues System. Habe mir also angefangen alles selbst zusammen zu stellen und auch schon einige Teile gekauft. Das aktuelle System besteht also bis jetzt nur aus Einzelkomponenten die ich schon habe und das wären:

BeQuiet Straight Power 11 650W
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI
Alpenföhn Brocken Advanced Eco
Sharkoon Skiller SGC1 RGB

Wie Ihr seht fehlen mir also noch einige Teile und deswegen ist mein Aufrüstwunsch eher umfangreich  die CPU und Grafikkarte werde ich mir im Dezember besorgen da dort die Neuvorstellungen von AMD und nvidia ein paar Tage vergangen sind.

Mein Wunschzettel sieht also wie folgt aus:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Gesamt: 23 Punkte von 45 (12 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich sehr über die Unterstützung freuen 

Liebe Grüße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aRieLscHe (8. Oktober 2020)

Rausgesucht habe ich mir aufgrund meines Systems:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die 1080Ti leistet zwar noch gute Dienste aber ich will demnächst auf 4k mit mehr als 60Hz aufrüsten und da kommt eine 3080 natürlich wirklich gelegen.

Die Silent Wings 3 senken die Lautstärke im Gehäuse noch etwas an einem der beiden Radiatoren.
Nur der Kühlkörper der Grafikkarte wird dann gegen einen Custom-Wakü Kühler ausgetauscht.

Verbaute Teile:
CPU: Intel I7 8700k
MB: ASRock Z370 Extreme4
GPU: Inno 3d iChill 1080 Ti 
RAM: 32GB DDR 4 3200
SSD: 512GB Samsung, 1TB Samsung, 2TB Samsung  
PSU: Enermax Platimax 750
Kühlung: Custom WaKü
Gehäuse: Dark Base 900


----------



## Last-Survivor (8. Oktober 2020)

*Mein aktuelles Setup**: *
ursprüngliche PCGH Edition

*Gehäuse: *Sharkoon
*Mainboard: *Asrock BT75 Pro3
*Netzteil: *Bequiet Straight Power 10 600W
*CPU: *i5-3450
*CPU Kühlung: *Scythe genaues Modell nicht bekannt
*Grafikkarte: *XFX HD 7850
*RAM1: *2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 1333MHZ
*RAM2: *2x 4GB Samsung 1333MHZ
*SSD: *256GB Samsung 840 Pro
*HDD: *Seagate 1TB SATA
*Sound:* Creative Soundblaster Z

*gewünschte Komponenten:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusammen mit einem Ryzen 7 3700X würde Anno 1800 nicht nur irgendwie, sondern sogar hübsch und flüssig laufen 

Und auch Lu (siehe Bild) würde das gefallen


----------



## Da-RAM-Bam (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

auf meiner Suche nach Infos zu den neuen AMD Prozessoren  (5000) bin ich auf euer Video gestoßen und da ich mir aktuell einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen will mach ich hier mal mit, auch wenn ich gemäß meiner "Glückshistorie" eher nicht vom Gewinn ausgehe. 

Ich habe seit 2011 ein Laptop von HP mit einem Intel i7 2670qm ( und 8gb Ram )  den ich bis heute benutze und auch wenn ich positiv überrascht bin was dieser noch mitmacht merke ich jedoch wie dieser immer langsamer und langsamer wird und es Zeit wird für einen neuen Rechner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptsächlich nutze ich meinen PC für "Musiksachen", aber das wird leider zunehmends immer schwieriger. Mit Videoschnitt brauch ich dem Laptop gar nicht erst kommen. Ja, im Grunde genommen drückt es schon.


Da ich bisher nur eine NVME M2 habe ( Sabrent Rocket 1TB) welche ich günstig erwerben konnte habe ich mir folgende Teile aus dem "Sortiment" herausgesucht:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich für mein Budget ( ca. 700-800 Euro) nicht so ein System zusammen bauen könnte würde ich dieses Geld nehmen und dann in eine gute CPU wie dem AMD 3900X stecken. Als Gehäuse werde ich wohl eins von be quiet nehmen, da wohl das 500dx oder 600er. Vielleicht auch ein 700er oder 800er.



Wenn das hier klappt wäre das mehr als nur ein Traum für mich, da wie man durch meinen Laptop sehen kann ich versuche Hardware lange zu benutzen um so ( soweit wie möglich) umweltfreundlich zu bleiben. Mit dem 3900X wäre ich wohl gut für locker 10 Jahre gerüstet ( falls nicht doch noch eine Computerrevolution in dieser Zeit passiert  ) .

Diese Teile würde ich dann Zeitnah bestellen um dann die "Fotostory" des Aufbaus hier zeigen zu können.


Ok, das war wohl mein Entry.

PS: Auch wenn ich denke das es mal zeit wird, das die Kraft aller 4-blättrigen Kleeblätter die ich je gefunden habe endlich mal ihre wirkung entfalten sollten wünsche ich vorab allen die etwas gewinnen sollten viel Freunde mit der neuen Hardware.

LBNLPS(Last but not least post skriptum ) : Danke an die "PC Games Truppe"  und den Herstellern für diese Möglichkeit. *ThumbsUp*


Edit: Nach der Vorstellung von AMD würde ich wohl anstatt des 3900X wohl den 5900X nehmen.  Mit eurer Hilfe könnte ich mir das dann leisten.


----------



## Rosko27 (8. Oktober 2020)

So, dann probier ich auch mal mein Glück!
Mein aktuelles System ist immer mal wieder upgegraded worden, zuletzt mit neuem Mainboard, RAM und CPU als der alte 2500k das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.
Wie man in der Liste sieht, ist nun aber die GraKa mittlerweile das größte Bottleneck:

Prozessor:        i7-8700k @ Stock (Scythe Mugen 2)
Grafikkarte:    Gigabyte GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6GB
RAM:                  16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3200 G-Skill Ripjaws V
Mainboard:     ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-F GAMING
SSDs:                  OCZ 120GB ARC 100 Series,  GIGABYTE NVMe 1 TB
HDD:                  500 GB WD Caviar

Daher wäre das hier meine Wahl:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 


Ein neues Netzteil und zwei weitere 8GB DDR4-3200 G-Skill Ripjaws V Riegel würde ich dann noch separat besorgen.


----------



## datraktor (8. Oktober 2020)

Ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte steht sowieso an um mein WQHD 144hz Panel besser befeuern zu können.  Für den Release von CP2077 wäre es schön eine bessere Grafikkarte mit RTX zu haben. Da kommt eure Aktion wie gerufen  Noch ein paar Lüfter um den Airflow im Gehäuse zu verbessern wären auch Sinnvoll, der RAM und die Spannungswandler wollen auch gekühlt werden.

*Mein aktuelles System:*
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.45 GHz BYSKI RYZEN-X-MC WB
Asus Pro WS X570-ACE
2x 8GB DDR4 GSkill TridentZ 3200 Cl 14
KFA2 GTX 1070 @ EKWB
750W BeQuiet DPP11
1x  1TB PNY XLR8 CS3030  3x 500gb Samsung PM 981
Thermaltake X71 TG (2x 360mm Radi mit Noctua NFP-12 redux)

*Peripherie:*
Asus MG279Q
Logitech G305 Wireless (mit AAA Lithium zur Gewichtsreduktion)
HyperX Alloy FPS RGB Speed Silver
Sennheiser Game One für MP-Games
Fiio E10k + Philips Fidelio X1 für SP-Games und Musik

*Meine Auswahl:*
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu später noch ein Ryzen 5000er aka. 5600 oder 5700 und mein Setup ist fertig.

GLHF


----------



## TheEngine01 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Meine Auswahl:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

QuadCore Intel Core i5-2500K, 4100 MHz (41 x 100) mit Scythe Mugen PCGH Edition Tower Kühler
ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3
2 x Corsair XMS3 CM3X2G1333C9 - 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM
2 x Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 - 4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM
1 x Samsung SSD 860 QVO 1TB  (931 GB)
2 x INTENSO SSD (476 GB)
1 x ST3000DM001-1CH166  (3 TB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III)
GIGABYTE NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 TI Gaming OC 11GB GDDR5X mit  Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV
Seasonic SS-550HT 80Plus Active PFC 550W Netzteil
1 x DVD Brenner
1 x Diskettenlaufwerk

Dies ist alles verbaut in einem BIG-Tower aus dem Jahre 1996.

Da ich mir erst die GTX 1080 Ti gebraucht geleistet habe und mein Unterbau (CPU, Mainboard, etc) doch schon sehr betagt ist, würde ich mich sehr freuen meinen Rechner aufrüsten zu können. Ein Ryzen 3900x würde dann das ganze Paket abrunden.

Danke für das coole Gewinnspiel...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamma79 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, super Aktion.

Hab nach Jahren wieder etwas aufgerüstet. Leider ist am Ende das Geld für ne neue Gafikkarte nicht da gewesen (Kind geht vor). Deswegen fällt meine Wahl auf eine Grafikkarte und auf leisere Gehäuselüfter.

mein System aktuell:
Fractal Design Define R6
MSI MEG X570 UNIFY
AMD Ryzen 7 3800 XT
G.Skill Ripjaws V 32GB DDR4 K2 32GVKC 3600 (2x16)
Enermax Revolution D.F. 750W ATX 2.4
Noctua NH-D15S
MSI Geforce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
Samsung MZ-76E1TOB/EU 860 EVO
Samsung 850 Pro MZ-7KE256 GB

meine Auswahl:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grüße und viel Glück an alle. Hier ist mein System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevinino90 (8. Oktober 2020)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die geile Aktion, kommt wie gerufen, denn wir würden gerne endlich besser in WQHD zocken wollen und das schafft die GraKa derweil einfach nicht auf vollen Settings bzw ist sie durch Hitzeprobleme auch schon des öfteren mal abgeschmiert.

Derweil sind im System verbaut:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 601
Mainboard: Asus ROG B550-F Gaming
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
Kühler: AMD Stealth Wraith
RAM: 2x16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB
Grafikkarte: Asus TUF Gaminng RX5700XT O8G Gaming
Netzteil: Coolermaster Masterwatt Lite mit 700 Watt
Speicher: Crucial P1 500GB NVMe SSD
                      Samsung 860 QVO SSD
                      Irgendeine Toshiba HDD mit 500GB (war einfach über)

Ich bin so im großen und ganzen ganz zufrieden mit dem Setup nur das Netzteil ist mir ein wenig zu ineffizient, die GraKa bringt für unsere Anforderungen nicht genügend Leistung und der Kühler lässt mich den Prozessor nicht wirklich bzw garnicht übertakten, deswegen finde ich meine Auswahl eigentlich für meine Anforderungen passend und ausreichend.

Würde mich selbstverständlich über einen Gewinn freuen, gönne aber auch allen anderen die hier teilnehmen das Glück.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Möglichkeit evtl eine schöne vorweihnachtliche Überraschung gewinnen zu können.

MfG Kevin


----------



## Rockstarr25 (8. Oktober 2020)

*Mein aktuelles System (Habe es dringend nötig ^^)*
Prozessor: Intel i7 2600 @ 3.4 GHz
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 1070 Founders Edition
SSD: Kingston 240GB
Mainboard :  MEDIONPC MS-7728
Netzteil: No Name 500W           
RAM: Samsung 16GB DDR3

*Wunsch Komponente:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Dazukaufen würde ich:

Prozessor: Ryzen 7 3700X + Kühler
Gehäuse (falls nötig)


----------



## Mydgard (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich mache nicht mit, zuviel Aufwand  Aber ich wette quasi JEDER wird per Punkte eine RTX 3070/3080 auswählen, schon alleine deswegen weil man ja keine kaufen kann und somit hier die Möglichkeit besteht an den Warteschlangen vorbei sich so eine Grafikkarte zu besorgen.

Führt dann natürlich dazu, das fast niemand eine der anderen Optionen auswählen kann, die kann man sich auch kaufen falls nötig 

Euch aber viel Erfolg.


----------



## chocourrier (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Mein Rechner aus 2015 will ich auch pimpen (lassen)!

*Aktuell ist folgendes drin:*
_  Intel i7 6700K 4.00GHz @4,2GHz: eine leichte Übertaktung
_  be quiet! Dark Rock 3: grosse Kühlung, wenig lärm
_  Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger: genug Anschlüße
_  16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR4-2666: reicht zum spielen aus
_  Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti Strix OC: war damals noch ok gegen den billigsten GTX 10xx
_ SSD Crucial M500 480gb: für Windows und ein paar Spiele
_ HDD Seagate Barracuda 7200 80 Gb: für ein paar Daten und Sicherungen
_ Netzteil Corsair HX850w - 80 Plus Silver: mit Potential für weiteren Upgrades
_ Gehäuse Fractal Design Define S: gut für Luft- sowie Wasserkühlung
_ Alphacool Eislicht: rot, weil in 2015 war RGB noch nicht so cool...
_ 7" LCD Touchscreen im Front Panel: ich habe es selber integriert

*Und es ist noch folgendes draußen:*
_ Tastatur Logitech G15: mit blauen LEDS und LCD-Bildschirm. Ich schaffe es nicht, mich davon zu trennen.
_ Maus Mad Catz Rat 8: meine großen Hände brauchen eine Auflage für den kleinen Finger
_ Bildschirm Dell  S2716DG: ich spiele in 1440p mit G-Sync und 144Hz
_ Mauspad Razer Goliathus: ja, ich brauche viel Platz
_ Wireless router  TP-Link Archer AX10: bereit für WiFi 6
_ Vodafone Station: na ja, irgendwie muss ich ins Internet, oder? Mit dem Gerät bin ich nicht zufrieden, aber es ist eine andere Geschichte...

Ich hoffe, dass die Bilder euch gefallen!

*Was ich pimpen möchte:*


> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
> 
> Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Die Lüfter sollen mein Gehäuse leiser kühlen. Ich habe mich für die Silent Wings 3 entschieden, weil sie könnten auch später in eine Wasserkühlung montiert werden. Die Shadow Wings 2 haben weniger Luftdruck und sind daher weniger geeignet.
Die Grafikkarte soll mir endlich erlauben, modernen AAA-Spiele mit max. Details in 1440p Auflösung zu spielen, ohne zu sehr CPU-begrenzt zu sein. Der CPU kann noch ein paar Jahren warten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. Oktober 2020)

*Pcgh pimp Song *

(zu singen nach der Melodie von – Ich geb Gas ich will Spaß – von Markus)


Auf pcgh.de habe ich es gesehen,

das Gewinnspiel pimp my pc,

das macht Spaß, das macht Spaß, das macht Spaß.


Seit Jahren mache ich da nun mit,

etwas abzugreifen wäre hier der Hit,

ich brauch Spaß, ich brauch Spaß, ich brauch Spaß.


Mein Haswell ist in die Jahre gekomm,

bei jedem Mausruckler denk ich der fliegt über’n Balkon,

der macht kein Spaß, macht kein Spaß, macht kein Spaß.


Einen Lüfter hat es schon erwischt,

die alte Graka mit gebrochenem Genick,

ich brauch Stuff, ich brauch Stuff, ich brauch Stuff.


Doch kostet Hardware mehr als 2,10

aber schnurzegal es wird schon gehen,

ich brauch Rat, ich brauch Rat, ich brauch Rat.


Meine Auswahl ist gut überlegt,

damit mein Haswell wieder richtig abgeht,

er macht Spaß, er macht Spaß, er macht Spaß.


Das Pimpen würd ich euch überlassen,

ein signiertes Seitenteil wäre kaum zu fassen,

das wär geil, das wär geil, das wär geil.


Schickt ihr den Rechner wieder zu mir her,

jag und schubs ich OEM’s aus’m Datenverkehr,

das macht Spaß, das macht Spaß, das macht Spaß.​
*Mein PC:*

Cougar Panzer Max

ASRock Z87 Extreme 3

Intel I7 4790K

32GB DDR3 RAM 1600 Crucial

Be Quiet! pure power 10 cm 600W

Grafikkarte leider Onboard zurzeit

Crucial MX500 512 GB

Toshiba 1 TB Datengrab 5400Umin

Raijintek Pallas


*Meine Auswahl:*

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Danke für die jährliche Aktion und viel Glück an Alle...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropkick_Phil (8. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

liebe Community,

vorab Danke für diese tolle Möglichkeit.

Als Wiedereinsteiger habe ich meinen alten PC wiederbelebt und als neuen „Mitbewohner“ einen MSI MAG271CQR* (im Folgendem „eMSI“)* gekauft.


*Für folgende Komponenten habe ich mich entschieden:*

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*mein derzeitiges System:*

* CoolerMaster Gehäuse *(im Folgenden „Cooli“)*

*Mainboard Asrock Fatality Z170 Gaming

*CPU Intel i5 6500

* CPU Kühler Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition

*Grafikkarte MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G

*SSD MX500 250 GB M.2 SSD

*1 TB HDD

*RAM 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4 2800 Dual Channel

* 500 Watt Netzteil


*Zur Unterhaltung eine kleine Story:*

*Ich habe Cooli und eMSI vor ca. 3 Monaten bekannt gemacht.
Sie haben sich auf anhieb verstanden und wollten gleich zusammen mit Lara (Shadow of the Tomb Raider) und Alexios (Assassin's Creed Odyssey) spielen.
Leider war Alexios sehr eifersüchtig auf Cooli, weil er eMSI sehr mochte. Also hielt er sich lieber fern von den beiden (kaum spielbar).
Mit Lara verstehen sich beide gut, auch wenn die Kommunikation etwas schleppend verläuft (ca.45 FPS).
Jetzt nach 3 Monaten stellt eMSI leider fest, dass Cooli nicht die große Liebe ist. Keine Frage für eine gute Freundschaft reicht es, aber er ist einfach etwas zu alt für sie und hat nicht das gewisse leuchten (RGB).
Deswegen würde ich mich freuen jemand neues in eMSIs Leben zu lassen.

Mein Beitrag dazu wäre eine Kingston A2000 1 TB, 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3600 RAM, be quiet Pure Power 11 700 Watt, Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo und um den ganzen Herz zu geben ein AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (bzw.die neue Ryzen 5000 Generation).
Natürlich auch Fotos vom ersten Date 

Der alte Cooli hätte noch nicht ausgedient und würde als Office PC bei meiner Mum sein Rentner-Dasein genießen.*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Newike111 (8. Oktober 2020)

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Mein Rechner
FX 8350 @4.6 Ghz
24 GB 1333 Ram
HD7950 Windforce 3 OC
Mainboard MSI 970
Festplatte Toshiba /Seagate Baracuda a 3 TB
Netzteil No Name 600 W

Aufrüst Plan : Wenn Tante Sue uns Ryzen 5000 bringt, und die neuen Navi Karten.
Wandern diese ins System Je nach Preis und Leistung könnte es aber eine 3080 bzw Navi werden das ist noch in der Schwebe . Ich warte gerne bis zur Verfügbarkeit.

Der alt Rechner wird dann für meine Partnerin der Optimale Büro PC.


----------



## Shibbygeta (8. Oktober 2020)

Schönen Guten Tag  Liebes Forum
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel gück ....

meine daten zum pc
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6X 3.40GHz
MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON MAX WIFI
16Gb Corsair  VENGEANCE RGB PRO DDR4 3200
KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER EX 8Gb
Corsair CS650M  80 PLUS Gold  Netzteil
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120Gb
Crucial MX500 1000Gb
Sharkoon TG5 Gehäuse


SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde dann nur noch einen (((( AMD Ryzen 5 5600X ))))  dazu kaufen da ich mit der RTX 2070 SUPER und dem Ram zufrieden bin......


----------



## partyduler (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo an alle!

*___________________________________________________________________

Meine Auswahl:*

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
*___________________________________________________________________

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU:* AMD Ryzen 3600
*Mainboard:* MSI B450 A-Pro
*CPU Kühler:* Thermalright ARO-M14
*Grafikkarte:* Zotac Geforce 2060 Super AMP
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 16GB DDR 4 Corsair Vengeance 3000 CL16
*SSD:* Samsung Evo 970 500GB
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power 530W
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 601
*Lüfter:*_ 2x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm, 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 120mm_


Aufgerüstet habe ich erst im letzten Jahr, doch gibt noch Verbesserungspotential.
Am meisten Luft nach oben gibt es wahrscheinlich bei der Grafikkarte in Kombination mit einem neuen Netzteil.
Das Netzteil ist 9 Jahre alt und mit Abstand die älteste Komponente in meinem System, mit 530W heute im Lichte der neuen Geforce Grafikkarten auch nicht mehr ausreichend. Ein modulares Netzteil wär ein Träumchen, auch hatte ich beim aktuellen Netzteil erhebliche Probleme in Sachen Kabellänge, für die Verbindung des CPU Stromkabels wurden ca. 15 Minuten und viel Gewalt benötigt.

Außerdem wäre es noch schön die Lüftung zu optimieren. So würde sich anbieten, an der Decke des Gehäuses (leise) Lüfter zu installieren, dort befindet sich momentan nichts außer gähnender Leere.
Ich denke damit wäre ich dann gut für die Zukunft gerüstet.

Gruß an alle und vielen Dank für die Aktion!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T103 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

schöne Sache das diese Aktion auch in diesem Jahr wieder stattfindet! 
Nachdem mein treuer Rechner seit mittlerweile 9 Jahren seinen Dienst verrichtet, sind die Zeichen der Zeit leider nicht mehr zu übersehen  
Im letzten Jahr wurde die Grafikkarte aufgerüstet und ein neues Netzteil eingesetzt. Da ich nur in FHD spiele ist diese für meine Zwecke ausreichend. Jedoch erweist sich immer häufiger, vor allem im Onlinebereich die CPU und der RAM als Flaschenhals meines Systems. Im Moment verbaut sind:
CPU: Intel i7 2600k
GPU: Gainward GTX 1070
Mainboard: ASRock P67 extreme 4
RAM: Kingston DDR3-1333 12GB
SSDs: Samsung 840 pro 128GB; 850 evo 500GB; 860 evo 1TB
PSU: BeQuiet PurePower 11 500W
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X

mit folgenden Komponenten würde ich aufrüsten:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich zu den Komponenten noch einen AMD Ryzen 3600 oder den entsprechenden Nachfolger der 5000er Reihe kaufen um wieder für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein! 

Viele Grüße und viel Glück an alle!


----------



## kern (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich versuche auch mein Glück 

Mein aktueller PC:
1 x Seasonic G-Series G-550 PCGH 550W ATX23
1 x SSD 256GB 850Pro Basic SA3 SAM
1 x D416GB 3466-16 Ripjaws V K4 GSK
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K 4000 1151 TRAY
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
1 x Aerocool DS 200 blue ATX
1 x LG CH12NS40 16x SA BD bk B
1 x Asus Z170-A Z170
1 x Zota8GB D5X GTX 1080 AMP! Edition 


Ich habe zwei Schwachstellen bei meinem PC:
1) zu wenig Speicherplatz (jetzt muss ich wieder ein Spiel löschen, damit ich die neue Call of Duty Beta installieren kann.
2) bei meinem Gehäuse ist der Einschaltknopf oben. Da der PC aber ein bisschen wärmer wird, legen sich immer wieder unsere Katzen drauf, dann kommt es doch öfter vor, dass sie den PC dadurch ausschalten (daher liegt jetzt der Stromverteiler drauf).

Daher bin ich auf folgende Neu-Konfiguration gekommen:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich kann die Komponenten selbst einbauen und habe auch mit dem Artikel-Schreiben kein Problem, da ich immer wieder mal Erfahrungsberichte bzw. Protokolle geschrieben habe.


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (8. Oktober 2020)

Gehabt Euch wohl!

Ich reformiere meinen Rechner, den ich für das Studium der Elektrotechnik und auch der abendlich-verspielten Erholung vom Homelearning-Stress dringend benötige.

Vor Kurzem ersetzte ich das alte Netzteil gegen ein effizienteres 
Corsair RM 850x
und den vierkernigen 3770K gegen einen wundervollen
i7 10700KF auf einem
MSI Z490 Pro in diesem wohnen außerdem eine
512 GiBiByte Kingston m2 SSD und
4*8 GB DDR 4 3000 (G.Skill Aegis)
Außerdem sind noch einige Festplatten verschiedener Formate verbaut, gekühlt ist der Rechner noch zum Teil durch einen Customloop, der aber „beseitigt“ werden muss, um den Rechner leichter transportieren zu können. Deshalb wurde von der
EVGA 980ti der Wasserkühler bereits gegen den Luftkühler der inno3D Airboss getauscht. Das Gehäuse von Corsair hat seine besten Tage auch schon hinter sich.

Notwendig wird also zum Abschluss des Prozesses der Austausch von Gehäuse und CPU-Kühler gegen leistungsstarke und dabei pflegeleichte Komponenten und natürlich gehört die 980ti aus Effizienzgründen und wegen der etwas beschränkten Effektivität in Rente (würde ich im Forum verschenken). Deshalb wählte ich als Pimpin‘ Components:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

angehängt sind noch zwei Bilder, der Ausgleichsbehälter mit Pumpe ist bereits aus dem Rechner exkludiert worden.

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingJulien91 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
erst einmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Euch und die Aktionspartner für diese coole Aktion!


Mein aktuelles Setup sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Prozessor: Intel I5 4590
Motherboard: Asrock Z97 Fatal1ty Professional
RAM: 32GB DDR3 von A-Data
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E10 CM 600W
SSD / HDD: Samsung 850 Pro 512GB / 2TB HDD von WD
Gehäuse: Fractal Define Meshify C

Wie man sehen kann, ist mein PC schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen und vor allem der Prozessor macht in Spielen keine allzu gute Figur mehr. Aus diesem Grund überlege ich auch schon länger, mindestens mal meinen Unterbau zu erneuern. Die Aktion kommt daher sehr gelegen.

Meine Wünschkomponenten wären:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dazu würde ich mir dann noch den neuen Ryzen 5800X und ein neues Netzteil bestellen, falls mein altes zu schwach sein sollte.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## Botgraal (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Forum! Ich bin erst neu dabei und bin durch das YT-Video auf euch gestoßen. Ich muss sagen das ist echt eine richtig geile Aktion von euch. Vielen Dank erstmal dafür! Da ich mein Pc natürlich auch upgraden möchte habe ich mir folgende Konstellation vorgestellt: 
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio 
Ich habe mir viele Gedanken gemacht und bin auf den Entschluss gekommen, dass mein Pc viel zu laut ist!!! Ich habe mir bei meiner Pc Konfiguration gedacht, dass das Gehäuse sehr schön aussehen soll, sprich viel RGB hat wie sich dann leider herausgestellt hat war mir am Ende RGB doch nicht so wichtig und ich habe in der Bios an meinen Lüfter herumgespielt damit sie leiser werden! Das müsste ich nun nicht mehr machen mit dem Be Quiet Dark Base 700 Gehäuse!!! Ich habe meinen Pc vor ein paar Monaten mit einer sehr guten Grafikkarte und einem sehr guten 650 W Netzteil von Be quiet nachgerüstet! Ein neues Netzteil brauche ich also nicht aber wie sich herausgestellt hat bin ich doch nicht so ein großer Amd Fan deswegen möchte ich meine Rx 5700 xt gegen die 2070 super austauschen! Wie gesagt ich bin nunmal kein Amd Fan mehr und habe mich deswegen auch für das MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi bon Intel entschieden. Da ich bisher einen Amd Ryzen 5 3600x habe wollte ich den gegen einen Intel core i7 der 10 Generation austauschen. Den werde ich mir dann wohl vom Weihnachtsmann wünschen 😉
Momentan habe ich schon 16 Gb Ram aber mehr schadet ja nicht habe ich mir zukommen lassen. Deshalb habe ich mich für nochmal 16 Gb Ram entschieden nämich für den Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 !
Alles in einem komme ich also auf 44 Punkte!!! Ihr würdet mir ehrlich einen großen Wunsch erfüllen Vielen Dann und viel Glück an alle! 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Martin Pancke


----------



## Faelinx (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, hier eine Auflistung meiner Hardware:

Mein aktuelles System:

Grafikkarte: MSI RTX 2080Ti Gaming Z Trio
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 9700k
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX Z390-F Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4gb Crucial Ballistix Sport LT (2666MHz)
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 801
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600W
SSD: SanDisk SSD Plus 120GB
HDD: Seagate BarraCuda Compute 2TB


Meine Wunsch Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Austauschen möchte ich folgende Komponenten, da die noch vorhandenen (SSD, Ram, CPU Kühler und das Gehäuse) nicht mehr zufriedenstellend sind.


----------



## Tarkus85 (8. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank PCGH für diese möglichkeit.

Mein Aktuelles System:

AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3
AORUS X470 Ultra Gaming
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX Schwarz ddr4-2666 dimm cl16 dual kit
ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 56 OC
750 Watt Gigabyte G750H Modular 80+ Gold
120 GB Kingston SATA SSD
2 TB WD HDD
Be Quiet Pure Nase 500DX 
2 x Pure Wings 2 Lüfter

Meine Auswahl:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Den 2600 will ich gegen eine 3600 (oder dein neuen 5000) austauschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pohlinkzei (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ich habe meinen letzten Rechner für das Release von GTA IV aufgerüstet. Jawohl, das war so 2008.
Bisher konne ich die meisten Spiele, die mich interessiert haben, an diesem Rechner oder dann später auf dem Laptop spielen. Den Rechner habe ich zuletzt nur für Simracing benutzt. Vor allem Live For Speed ging sehr lange sehr gut. Alles was kein Lenkrad braucht, habe ich meistens auf dem Laptop gespielt. (GTA V, Guild Wars2 oder Cities Skylines zum Beispiel). Kürzlich habe ich Raceroom entdeckt, was auf meinem Rechner gerade so läuft, wenn ich allein auf einer kleinen Stecke unterwegs bin. Sobald ich versuche online zu gehen, sorgt jeder Join eines anderen Spielers für einen 1s-Ruckler.

Derzeit sind im Rechner folgende Komponenten verbaut:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 2 6400+ auf AM2 Sockel mit dem Box-Kühler
Mainboard: Asus M3A-H/HDMI
RAM: 2x2GB (Ich glaube Samsung, bin aber nicht sicher)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4870
Netzteil: Chieftec GPS 500AB-A (500W)
SSD: 128GB Kinston A400
HDD: WD 500GB
Gehäuse: NZXT Beta Evo von 2010

Das Gehäuse und die Platten, sowie die verbauten Lüfter (120mm von Scythe) würde ich behalten und mir noch einen Ryzen 7 3800 dazu kaufen, damit die Sache rund wird. Das muss dann aber nicht 12 Jahre halten.

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grundsätzlich plane ich schon seit September 2019 an meiner Aufrüstung rum.
Ich denke, wenn meine Bewerbung für mich folgenlos bleibt, wird es ein Ryzen 5 3600, eine Radeon 5600 XT und ein b550 Mainboard mit 16GB Ram. Die genauen Hersteller und Versionen sind noch offen, da muss ich noch viel mehr PCGH lesen. Das Netzteil würde ich weiter verwenden, solange es läuft und einen Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 verbauen. Wenn sich dann noch irgendwo Budget findet, kommt vielleicht noch eine größere SSD dazu.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, vielen Dank für diese Aktion! Allen anderen viel Glück!


*Mein aktueller PC:*
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 6700
Mainboard: MSI Z-170A Pro
RAM: G-Skill RipJaws V 16 GB DDR 4 
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Speicher 1: 120GB ADATA SSD
Speicher 2: 1TB HDD
Speicher 3: 2TB HDD
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 500
Lüfter: be quiet! Shadow Wings 2

Da die 970 für meinen WQHD Monitor nicht ausreicht und sie schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen ist, würde sich die neue 3070 sehr gut anbieten. Da meine HDDS sehr laut sind würde ich sie gerne durch SSDs ersetzen. Mein Wusch deshalb:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Falls ich gewinne würde ich mir noch eine 1TB SSD dazukaufen.


----------



## MarkusD92 (8. Oktober 2020)

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Ich besitze momentan ein BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.1
Verbaut dort sind folgende Komponenten:
Prozessor: i7 4790k
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97x Gaming 3
Ram: DDR3-1866MHz Kingston 2x8GB
Netzteil: Seasonic Prime PX-750
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
SSD: 1TB Samsung 840 Evo
M.2 SSD: 1TB Corsair MP510

Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit am überlegen ein Upgrade durchzuführen auf die neue Intel Plattform, war aber bisher immer zu geizig Geld auszugeben. Dies wäre die optimale Möglichkeit um auf einen i7 10700k samt 32GB Ram und aktuellem Sockel / Grafikkarte upzugraden.
Ich wäre sehr happy, wenn ihr mir dies ermöglichen könntet, vielen Dank .


----------



## greenMike (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Ich habe den PC mit meinem ersten Verdienten Geld gebaut das war im Jahr 2013.  Seit dem habe ich einmal die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht von einet GTX 770 auf die Amd R9 390. Aber jetzt ist Zeit das ich die Plattform wechsle da das ganze System auf AM3+ basiert.

Ich habe selber schon ein wenig überlegt wie ich es am besten machen könnte. Ich wollte einfach nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben und wollte daher ein Gebrauchtes Preis/Leistungs Monster bauen. Daher will ich alle Komponenten die noch verwendbar sind weiter verwenden. Ich würde mir selber noch eine Ryzen CPU kaufen und erstmal den Boxtkühler testen. Wenn mir der zu laut ist die Montagehalterung von Corsair bestellen und die AIO für AM4 umrüsten. Das Gehäuse und Netzteil wird weiter verwenden.

*Mein System*

Prozessor (CPU): AMD FX-8350
Kühler: Corsair H80i
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
Mainboard: ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
Netzteil: Corsair CX750M
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF x Big-Tower
Grafikkarte: AMD R9 390
HDD / SSD: Sata SSD 750Gb, Sata SSD 120GB und noch ein paar HDD´s als Datengrab

*Mein Wunsch*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich angenommen werde.

Freundliche Grüße Michael


----------



## Opa_Hotte_6410 (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin Allerseits,

auch ich beteilige mich. 

Mein aktueller Rechner:
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 Towergehäuse
LG GH 24 NSD1 DVD-Brenner
zwei Toshiba 2 TB Festplatten
Gigabyte Geforce 4GB GTX 960 Gaming G1
Intel Core i5-6500
HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR 4 - 2666 KIT
Noctua NH - U9b CPU-Kühler
ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger Mainboard
Samsung 850 Pro SSD
be quiet Straigt Power11 650 Watt

Ausgesuchte Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ferner habe ich vorgesehen, die Ryzen CPU 3700X oder 3800X zu erwerben, weil mein aktuelles Anno 1800 mit dem alten Vierkerner schon heftig schwächelt. 
Eine Gigabyte RX 5700XT liegt zum Einbau bereit. Deshalb beinhaltet meine Liste das Netzteil mit 850 Watt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fafafin (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## DerHoehlengnarf (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein System:

Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 500
Mainboard: MSI B450-A Pro Max
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock
RAM: G.Skill Aegis 2x8GB
GPU: GTX 1060
PSU: 600W Pure Power 11
SSD: Crucial MX500 !TB

Mit diesen Teilen würde ich meinen PC gerne aufrüsten:

Lüfter: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder *140 mm*) (3 Punkte) 
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte) 
GPU:  MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)  
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte) 

45 von 45 Punkten

Da es sich hier um meinen ersten selbstgebauten PC handelt, würde ich die Tradition beibehalten und die neuen Komponenten ebenfalls selbst einbauen.

Gerade die Grafikkarte würde mir sehr viel Freude bereiten, da meine GTX 1060 bei 1440p im 21:9 Format in neueren Titeln langsam in die Knie geht.


----------



## danielmazur (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community/Redaktion,

das trifft sich ja super, ich bin gerade dabei mein System nach und nach aufzurüsten und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich dabei unterstützt.

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 500DX
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
Netzteil: Enermax 80 Plus Bronze 630 Watt
CPU: Intel i7 4790K @4,5GHz
CPU Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG Strix GTX 1070 8GB
RAM: G.Skill DDR3-2400 CL11 2x8GB
SSD1: 1000GB Crucial P1 NVMe M.2
SSD2: 1000GB Crucial MX500 SATA
HDD: Seagate 1TB SATA
Monitor: Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q

Meine Auswahl:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Weitere Upgrade-Schritte:
Nachdem mein altes System vor zwei Monaten in einen neuen Tower (danke nochmal für den guten Tipp mit dem 500DX) umgezogen wurde, warte ich auf die neuen Zen3 Prozessoren um das Upgrade abzuschließen. Es soll der 8 Kerner werden und damit der Nachfolger des Ryzen 7 3700X. Der AM4 Adapter für den Kühler liegt schon bereit. Als Mainboard steht das Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro fest, welches noch angeschafft werden muss. Mit den Komponenten aus meiner Auswahl wäre das System komplett und für die nächsten Jahre mein perfekter Zock-PC.

Ich drücke mir die Daumen 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## ManuKI05 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
coole Aktion von euch, weswegen ich mich gerne um ein Aufrüstsatz bewerben will.
Aktuell besitze ich eine Mischung aus "PC von der Stange", verändert um einige Komponenten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergangenen Monat hab ich mir das Gehäuse, ein be quiet! Dark Base 700 und dazu ein neues Netzteil be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W gekauft. Dazu ist neu eine 1TB SSD von WD (blue) gekommen.

Das Innenleben lebt noch von meinem alten ACER Predator G3-710 aus 2015. Mainboard also nichts spezielles,
 einfach ein "grünes" Standard Acer Ding, RAM Riegel ebenfalls in "Grün" mit 16GB bei 2133Mhz.
Als Prozessor ein Intel Corei7-6700. Grafikkarte ist eine 1080ti turbo von ASUS. Noch bisschen -bling bling- drumherum, das ist mein PC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich aktuell eh Stück für Stück am Nachrüsten war und das Studentenbusget knapp ist würde mich ein Gewinn folgender Komponenten sehr glücklich machen:


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)

Lüfter sollten in den Deckel kommen der Rest ist glaube ich als Set selbsterklärend.

Damit das ganze auch entspannt läuft würde ich mir passend zum Mainboard noch den aktuellen Intel ;Prozessor i7 oder i9 gönnen. Im Schrank liegt ebenfalls noch eine M2 SS mit 1TB über PCIE mit NVME die MAngels Steckplätzen des bisherigen Mainboards dann auch endlich zum Einsatz kommen kann.
Da ich den Rechner viel für den neuen Flugsim nutze und für CAD und MATLAB Simulationen für die Uni, erwarte ich mir schon eine Performancesteigerung.

Also, Daumen drücken und viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## renrod (8. Oktober 2020)

Servus PC Games Hardware Team,

erstmal ein großer Lob an euer Team/Zeitschrift/Webauftritt, bin Abonnent seit 2007 und freue mich trotz all der Jahre jedes Mal wieder sehr wenn die neue PCGH im Briefkasten liegt.
Ich möchte mich hiermit am "Pimp my Pc 2020" Gewinnspiel bewerben.
Mein jetziger "Dinosaurier" ( 10 Jahre alte CPU/Mobo/RAM ) performed zwar immer noch ausgezeichnet und ich liebe ihn wirklich sehr, aber man merkt ihm das Alter einfach immer mehr an, speziell bei aktuellen Blockbustern.
Auch die Wartungsarbeiten die dieser extraordinäre Knecht mit sich bringt übersteigen mittlerweile einfach das zeitlich Mögliche, bin 38 Jahre alt, hab ne 40 Stunden Woche, Frau + Kinder. (Wasserwechsel, Reinigung oder z.b springt die Pumpe leider nur noch an wenn ich sie via Schraubendreher mit "leichten" Schlägen penetriere . Austausch da "Hardtube Loop" ausgeschlossen, keine Zeit )
"Nicht-Blockbuster" laufen weiterhin zuckersahne mit 60fps über den Bildschirm was schier unglaublich ist bedenkt man das Alter der CPU, meiner Meinung nach sollte diese bei euch mal den Status Legendär/Legende erhalten. ( Es gab ja schon paar Mal Artikel über Legendäre Hardware z.b Voodoo 5xxx etc. ).

Mein neues System muss unkompliziert im Aufbau, wartungsarm und einfach aufrüstbar sein ( Also das genaue Gegenteil meines jetzigen Computers )

Mein System :

CPU = Xeon5650@4,2GHZ
CPU Kühler = EK Supremacy
GPU = Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming @ 1550GHZ
GPU Kühler = EK-FC980 GTX WF3 – Acetal+Nickel
RAM = 12GB Gsklill Ripjaws 1333MHZ 7-7-7-21 T1 @1680MHZ 7-9-7-23 T1
Mainboard = Asus Rampage II Extreme @ 210BLCK
HDD´s = 2 x Samsung Evo 840 250Gb & Seagate 7200/RPM 500GB & 2 x Samasung PM 851 SSD 250GB
Netzteil = Enermax Revolution 87+ 850W
Gehäuse = Thermaltake Core P5
Monitor = ASUS VW266H Black 25.5 1920x1200

Mir ist klar, dass das Motto Pimp my PC lautet, doch aufgrund all der alten Komponenten meines jetzigen PC´s würde ich beim Gewinn direkt auf ein neues Setup gehen.

Mitnehmen würde ich folgende Komponenten :

Netzteil = Enermax Revolution 87+ 850W
HDD´s = 2 x Samsung Evo 840 250Gb

Meine Wunschliste :

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)

- 32GB noch unötig für nur Gaming momentan   ( wenn man nicht noch 2-3 Sachen im Hintergrund macht, Artikel war ja letzens in der PCGH Print ), aber so sollte ich für die Zunkunft zumindest gerüstet sein.

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)

- Da meine jetzigen SSD´s schon fast voll sind und auch Leistungstechnisch nicht mit einer PCIe SSD mithalten können. ( Baldurs Gate 3 150GB ??? )

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)

- Für eventuelle OC Versuche in der Zukunft.

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

- Wunderbare Ergänzung zu den zwei vorhandenen Silent Wings 3 im Dark Base 700

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

-Da mein jetziges Gehäuse ja eher ein "Showcase" Gehäuse ist welches ohne komplett Wakü lächerlich aussieht, fällt meine Wahl auf das Darkbase Pro welches in allen Belangen Spitze/Referenz ist. Falls mich in Zukunft wieder eine komplett-Wakü reizen würde, hätte ich alle Installations- und Platzmöglichkeiten um dies zu verwirklichen.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

-Etwas übertrieben, doch man sieht an meinem jetzigen Mainboard welches seit Jahren stark overclocked läuft das Qualität sich auszahlen kann.

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Komponenten dich ich mir zulegen würde um das Setup zu vervollständigen :

CPU = AMD Ryzen 7 3800X/3900X
GPU = Nvidia RTX 3070/AMD RDN2
Monitor = ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q/Viewsonic xg270qg/ASus pg27vq 2560x1440 damit sich die GPU nicht langweilt ( Diesen allerdings erst später in 2021, Budget langt nicht für alles )

Einsatzzwecke der neuen Supermöhre wären :

Cyberpunk 2077
Irgendwann mal Total War Warhammer 3
Witcher 3 Addons auf 2560x1440/max details + mods
Baldurs Gate 3

Schöne Restwoche + Wochenende !


----------



## fpsn00b (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein derzeitiges System:
Ryzen 5 3600
Noctua NH-D15
MSI MPG B550 Gaming Edge Wifi!
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16
1080 Ti Aorus GTX
450 Watt Super Flower Platinum King Non-Modular 80+ Platinum
1TB 970 EVO
Fractal Design Define S Midi Tower
Sound BlasterX AE-5

Ich plane den 3600 durch einen 5900X zu ersetzen, sobald dieser verfügbar ist. Deshalb habe ich schon mal mit dem NH-D15 eine vernünftige Kühllösung eingebaut.

Da bald das System CPU-technisch auf dem neuesten Stand sein wird, darf gerne an die GPU upgegraded werden, die aber auch etwas mehr Strom zieht. Aber hier wurde mit dem Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt schon ein Nachfolger für mein geliebtes Super Flower präsentiert.

Mein Wunsch-Upgrade für das Gewinnspiel:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

GPU-Power ist nur durch mehr GPU-Power zu ersetzen und damit ich das Gehäuse auch gekühlt bekomme noch die Lüfter dazu. Perfekte Upgrade-Komponenten für mein System.


----------



## hugolost (8. Oktober 2020)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für unseren Sohn (14) für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2020.

Aktuell ist in seinem PC folgendes verbaut:
Intel i7 4790K
Gigabyte Sniper.Z97 (Teilweise mit Boot Problemen)
8GB Kingston DDR3 1600Mhz
480GB Crucial SSD
Sapphire RX580 Nitro
Enermax Liqmaxx 3 (die aktuell bei der RMA ist aufgrund von Zuviel Luft im Kreislauf)
Be-Quiet Pure Power 500W

Das ganze sind alles Reste von mir oder bei eBay Kleinanzeigen günstig gekauft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich dann noch ein Ryzen 3600 (X/XT) oder ein 5600X Kaufen (je nach verfügbarkeit) und ein Leistungsstärkeres Netzteil falls dies nicht ausreicht für das neue System.

Er Spielt damit alles mögliche an Games (Fortnite, Rocket Leauge, ARK, Forza ), aktuell noch in 1080p. Sein Weihnachtswunsch ist aber ein neuer Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung und 144hz und da ist die aktuell verbaute Grafikkarte zu schwach für.

Zusammenbauen würde ich das ganze mit meinem Sohn zusammen.
Aus den Komponenten die rausfliegen würden aus dem System, bauen wir dann ein lauffähigen PC (wieder mit Teilen von eBay) den ich dann der  Schule unserer Tochter vermachen würde.


----------



## Physicist (8. Oktober 2020)

Als promovierender Physiker mit Hobby Gaming suche ich als PC die für mich passende "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau", um den Spagat zwischen Arbeit und Hobby zu meistern.
Gerade durch das Corona-bedingte Arbeiten von daheim aus wird mein aktueller PC immer mehr gefordert. Da dieser an sich schon wesentlich mehr Power als mein Dualcore-Rechner in der Uni hat, starte ich umfangreiche Simulationen (Stichwort evolutionäre Algorithmen) mittlerweile grundsätzlich daheim. Deshalb steht demnächst ein Prozessorupgrade auf einen der neuen 8-Kerner von AMD an. Da ich mit meinem B450-Mainboard sowieso auf ein Zen-3-kompatibles BIOS im Januar/Februar warten muss, hoffe ich bis dahin auf die Vorstellung eines Ryzen 5700(X) oder einen eventuellen Retail-Preisdrop des 5800X. Allerdings wäre damit mein PC-Aufrüst-Budget aufgrund des nicht sehr üppigen Doktorandengehalts dann erstmal für eine Weile aufgebraucht.
Die PCGH-Aktion würde es mir erlauben, zusätzlich zum Arbeitsteil noch Fortschritte im "Spaß-Teil" zu machen und hier etwas zukunftssicherer zu werden. Ich besitze einen 100-Hz Ultrawide 3440x1440 Monitor und zocke zur Zeit unter anderem Horizon Zero Dawn auf 50-55 FPS. Die Refreshrate meines Monitors würde ich aber schon gerne etwas mehr ausnutzen und auch mit Hinblick auf Cyberpunk, Minecraft RTX und die angekündigte Next-Gen-Version von Witcher 3  schiele ich träumend zur magischen 60FPS-Grenze in UWQHD mit Raytracing.

Zur Zeit besitze ich:
Mainboard: MSI B450-A Pro
GPU: EVGA RTX 2070
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600X
RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill RipJaw V 3200
SSD: Crucial MX500
PSU: 500W be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM
CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Defince C Tempered Glass

Upgraden würde ich - für den "Spaß-Teil" - in erster Instanz die Grafikkarte, da diese mich bei UWQHD limitiert, besonders wenn Raytracing dazu kommt. Mein jetziges Netzteil ist dafür zwar mit 500W knapp gemessen, ich würde allerdings sehr gerne probieren, ob das nicht trotzdem ausreicht, gerade auch mit Hinblick auf das Untervolting-Potential von Nvidias Ampere-Serie. Mit Undervolting habe ich schon mit meinem Prozessor gute Erfahrungen gemacht und bin bereit, hier einiges an "Arbeit" (  ) reinzustecken. Sollten die Versuche fruchtlos bleiben, werde ich wohl doch etwas Budget für ein 600 oder 700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM auftreiben müssen.
Die Geschwindigkeit der neuen SSD würde gerade beim Auswerten der Simulationsdaten erfreulich sein, primär brauche ich aber aufgrund der wachsenden Spielegrößen einfach etwas mehr Speicherplatz. 
Die Verdopplung des Arbeitsspeichers kommt beiden Aufgabenbereichen des PCs zu gute. So fressen sowohl die Simulationen als auch gewisse Games (z.B. Horizon Zero Dawn) massig Arbeitsspeicher, und zukünftige Games werden da definitiv nicht weniger anspruchsvoll.
Als kleiner Unterpunkt interessiert mich als als eher clean-dezenten-Typ (siehe Bilder meines PCs) auch, welche visuellen Möglichkeiten die Beleuchtung des RAMs und der SSD bietet. Vielleicht lassen sich ja hier Settings finden, die keine Epilepsiewarnungen erfordern und trotzdem was her machen 
Meine Pimp-My-PC-Liste sieht daher folgendermaßen aus:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team für die tolle Möglichkeit, an dieser Aktion teilzunehmen. Allein das Hantieren mit dem 45-Punkte-System und die damit verbundene Recherche hat schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Im Anhang noch zwei Bilder meines jetzigen Systems.


----------



## Blobie1012 (8. Oktober 2020)

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: Ryzen 3 2200g
GPU: KFA2 GTX 1050ti
Mainboard: MSI B350M Pro-VDH
RAM: 8Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport Lt 2666
SSD: Kingston SSD 128Gb
HDD: 1000Gb Toshiba HDD
Netzteil: System Power 9 400 Watt
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Nova weiß

Denn PC hab ich mir vor knapp drei Jahren von meinen ersten Montasgehältern zusammengebaut. Da ich noch Schüler bin/war wollte ich die bestmögliche Leistung für wenig Geld. (Dementsprechend sieht der PC auch aus)
Aktuell spare ich auf neue Komponenten und warte eigentlich nur noch auf die neue Ryzen Generation, um mir dann entweder einen von denen zu holen oder von den sinkenden Preisen der alten zu profitieren.
Meine Grafikkarte reicht mir aktuell noch weshalb ich da erst noch abwarte und gucke was AMD noch so bringt. Mit den Komponenten und einer neuen CPU, den ich mir sofort danach kaufen würde, (der 2200G wird leider nicht von den 500 Chipätzen unterstützt...)
würde ich dann meinen jetzigen PC aufrüsten. Es wird wahrscheinlich eine Ryzen 7 3800x bzw. Ryzen 7 5xxx.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen und wünsche allen anderen viel Glück.


Kabelmanagment wird beim nächsten auf jeden fall besser. Das Gehäuse war doch enger als ich es mir vorgestellt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Wunschkonfiguartion:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig


----------



## KK123 (8. Oktober 2020)

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
Mein aktuelles System ist eine HP Z820 Workstation mit 2 CPUs:

CPU: 2x Intel Xeon E5-2690
RAM: 8x 16gb DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
Speicher: 3x 500gb Samsung ssd;  1x 2Tb Festplatte; 1x Samsung 256gb ssd
GPU: Nvidia Quadro K6000
HP HotSwap Netzteil 1275w
Gehäuse und Mainboard sind jeweils von HP

Die GPU macht schon seit längerem Probleme, musste schon mehrfach über DDU den Grafiktreiber neu installieren um den PC wieder zum laufen zu bringen. Die Lüfter sind mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen und auch relativ laut. Die neue Grafikkarte wird mein Rendern von Videos deutlich beschleunigen und ich kann endlich Spiele in 4k zocken.
Auf jeden Fall ne coole Aktion und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

LG Kilian


----------



## mimimala (8. Oktober 2020)

Na das ist ja die perfekte Gelegenheit um meinen nun 7 Jahre alten PC mal etwas neues Leben einzuhauchen.

Folgende Specs geleiten/quälen mich aktuell durch mein "Gamingerlebnisse" und Workstation Anwendungen (Qgis/Arcgis, etc.):

Case:            Coolermaster K280 (3x Arctic P12)
MB:              MSI B85m
CPU:             i5-4670
Ram:             12GB gemischter DDR3 (:/)
GPU:             GTX 550ti
Speicher:      650 GB HDD, Crucial MX500 (500GB)
PSU:              BQ Straight Power 11 550W
CPU Kühler: AlpenföhnBrocken Eco Advanced
WiFi/BT:       Gigabyte GC-WBAX200



Folgende Upgrades wären wohl sinnvoll:

RAM:  Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Einen Ryzen 5 3600 würde ich mir noch hinzukaufen. Ob mein 550 Watt Netzteil ausreicht um eine 3070 zu betreiben, wird man noch sehen müssen. Ansonsten muss es leider auch getauscht werden. Vor allem mit der GPU wird das K280 zwar sehr voll (aber passend), aber irgendwie Häng ich an dem Gehäuse. In ein paar Jahren wird man das wohl als Sleeper bezeichnen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Gewinnern schon jetzt meine Glückwünsche und PCGH besten Dank!


----------



## SUS_BOY (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH -Team und vielen Dank für diese tolle Chance!

Mein aktuelles System (ca. 3 Jahre alt)
Corsair Carbide SPEC-02
MSI Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON PRO CARBON
INTEL CORE i7 6700k 4x 4.00GHz
Corsair Hydro Series H45
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP DDR4-3200, CL16 Dual Kit
GeForce GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6G
Corsair VS650 Non-Modular, 80 Plus
2x WD Blue 1 TB WD10EZEX
Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250GB


Meine Upgrade-Wünsche für das Gewinnspiel:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

In der Zukunft habe ich vor mir zusätzlich eine RTX 3080 und von Intel Prozessoren zu AMD zu wechseln. Welchen Prozessor genau kann ich noch nicht sagen, da warte ich was die die neuen Ryzen-CPUs so bringen.


----------



## von Lindemann (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Tolle Aktion!

Mein PC ist mittlerweile über 10 JAHRE alt. Aber er läuft noch wie am ersten Tag und die meisten Games lassen sich „noch“ relativ flüssig spielen.  

Jetzt wird es aber mal langsam Zeit um Aufzurüsten, bzw. alles zu erneuern.

Mein Pc
Gehäuse: in Schreibtisch eingelassen mit Glasplatte (Eigenbau)
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Professional Fatality
CPU: Intel i7 3770K
Grafikkarte: Die allererste Nvidia Titan 
SSD: Samsung 830 250GB
HDD: Western Digital WD10EARS (1TB)
HDD: Western Digital WD20EARX (2TB)
Netzteil: Seasonic SS760KM

Mein Wunsch:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich warte noch auf die neuen AMD Prozessoren/ Graka´s und treffe dann meine weiteren Entscheidungen dazu. Das „Gehäuse“ wird komplett neu gestaltet (wird auch wieder Eigenbau in der Arbeitsplatte eingelassen) und mit einer Wasserkühlung für die CPU versehen. Auch hier steht noch eine finale Entscheidung an.



Viele Grüße in die Runde


----------



## shishaplayer (8. Oktober 2020)

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Aktuelles Setup:
Netzteil: Be Quiet 750 Watt PowerZone
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 970 4 GB mit Accelero Twin Turbo lll GPU Kühler
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R6 pcgh Edition
Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme
CPU: Intel i7-3770K
RAM: 32 GB
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 pcgh Edition

Bei meinem System habe ich sehr viel Wert auf Ruhe gelegt und sogar die GPU mit einem separaten Lüfter ausgestattet. So reizvoll eine 3080 aktuell ist - ich zocke monitorbedingt auf 1080p und da reicht eine 5700XT. Meine Geforce 970 macht die aktuellen Games leider nicht mehr mit und mein System sorgt schon bei Assassins Creed Origins für heftige Ruckler. Ich kann alle Komponenten selbst verbauen und bin bei meiner Auswahl gut für die Meisten aktuellen Spiele gerüstet.
Mir ist ein gutes Mainboard mit viel RAM wichtiger, als die aktuellste GPU. Festplattentechnisch bin ich noch einigermaßen gut aufgestellt. Den CPU Kühler kann ich weiter verwenden und das Lüfterset habe ich nur genommen, weil man a) nie genug leise Gehäuse Lüfter haben kann und b) noch 3 Punkte übtig waren.
Alles in allem wieder eine sehr coole Aktion von euch. Schon an dieser Stelle Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Viper8223 (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein Aktuelles System
Gehäuse : Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B
CPU : Ryzen 5 3600
Ram : 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Dual Rank weiss DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Mainboard : Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
CPU Kühler : Thermalright ARO-M14 AMD Ryzen CPU Kühler grau Tower Kühler
Grafikarte : MSI RX 480 8 GB Gaming X
1 NVME : PNY CS 3030 500GB
2 NVME : Crucial P1 1000 GB
Festplatten : 2* 3000 GB Toschiba / 1* 4000GB Seagate Skyhawk
SSD : Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB
PCIE Karte : Hauppauge Win TV HVR 5525
2 * Blu-Ray Laufwerke
Netzteil : Enermax Triathlor 550 W 80 Plus Bronze


Falls ich gewinnen sollte könnte dann jemand noch mal über den Text Kuken den ich für euch schreiben soll. Weill meine Rechtschreibung nicht der Hammer ist.

Meine ins Auge gefast Upgrade Teile

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MarcelR1987 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team Dank für so eine tolle Aktion

Mein Pc
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Versa H26 TG Midi Tower
Mainboard: MSI X370 GAMING PRO
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 8X3 GHz
Wasserkühlung: Enermax Aquafusion 240 mm
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER GAMING X  leider eine mit spulenfiepen Erwischt
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX 4X4 GB 2666MHz DDR4
SSD: Samsung 960EVO M.2 250 GB
SSD: MediaRange MR1002 240 GB
HDD: 2X WD WD10EZEX 1 TB
HDD: WD WD500AVDS 500 GB
Laufwerk: LG Blu-ray-Brenner
Netzteil: Corsair RM750X White (2018)

Mein Wunsch
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 27 Punkte von 45 (18 Punkte übrig)


----------



## redjack97 (8. Oktober 2020)

Wunsch Upgrade
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 45 (12 Punkte übrig)

AKtuelles system
Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix B450 Gaming f
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 boxed
GPU: Sapphire Pulse RX570
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB 3200MHz
SSD: SanDisk SSD Plus 240 GB
HDD:  Seagate BarraCuda 1TB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart RGB 600W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG5
Gehäuselüfter: Sharkoon Lüfter
Wlan Karte: Asus PCE-AC88 AC3100

Würde mich echt freuen wenn es klappen würde mit den aufrüsten aber wen nicht werd ich wohl weiter sparen müssen


----------



## da_Hawk (8. Oktober 2020)

Hi! Habe gerade auf Youtube euer "Pimp my Pc" Video gesehen. Super Aktion !

Mein PC ist auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aktuell sind diese Komponenten verbaut:


Mainboard: MSI Z77A GD55
CPU: Intel i5-3570k OC @ 4Ghz
Kühler: Noctua NH-C14
RAM: 16 GB Kingston HyperX
Grafikkarten: 2x Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet DarkPowerPro 650W
SSD: Samsung 830 - 128 GB
HDD: Hitachi 2TB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 922
Lüfter: 3x Cooler Master 200mm 1x 120mm

Zur Aufrüstung bzw. Neuaufbau habe ich diese Komponenten ausgewählt:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu kaufe ich noch einen  AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (oder neueste Generation Zen 3 )

Weiter verwendet werden das Cooler Master Gehäuse und der Noctua Kühler (mit AM4 Nachrüstset). Einer der 200er Lüfter muss getauscht werden gegen 2 120er. Mein beQuiet Netzteil wäre eigentlich noch gut, aber die Garantie ist schon lange abgelaufen, deswegen habe ich hier ein neues ausgewählt.

Momentan Spiele ich mit dem PC nur World of Tanks und ein paar andere ältere Titel. Für neuere Spiele ist schon dringend ein Upgrade nötig.

Wenn ich für eure Aufrüstaktion ausgewählt werde lasse ich euch natürlich gerne Fotos und einen Erfahrungsbericht zukommen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Llares (8. Oktober 2020)

Da ihr meinen alten Sandy-Rechner die letzten Jahre nicht pimpen wolltet, musste ich halt selbst Hand anlegen, so dass die Hardware relativ neu ist.
Derzeit verbaut sind folgende Komponenten:
Gehäuse: Phanteks evolvX
MB: Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 WiFi
CPU: AMD Ryzen R5 3600
RAM: 2x 8 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 3200 @3800
GPU: AMD Radeon Vega 56 @ 64
NT: be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W
SSD: Corsair Force MP510 NVMe PCIe 3.0 480 GB & Crucial MX500 1 TB

Gekühlt wird das ganze von einer Custom-Loop bestehend aus:
Aquaero 6 LT
Aquastream XT USB
AlphaCool Eisblock XPX
AlphaCool NexXxoS ST30 280 & 420
EK Water Blocks EK-FC Radeon Vega Acetal

Daher bin ich Bescheiden und würde aktuell nur zwei Komponenten aufrüsten:

_AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_

Eine neuen Ryzen 5000 würde ich mir dann ebenfalls holen, um das MSI MEG X570 Unify würdig zu befeuern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (8. Oktober 2020)

*Ausgewählte Produkte*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
             Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles system:

Case:            LianLi O11 Dynamics white
Kühlung:      Full Watercooled - 3x 360mm Radiator @9x noctua nf -a12x25
GPU:            XFX Radeon 5700xt thicc 3 watercooled
CPU:            Intel i5 4690 @ 4,6ghz watercooled
Mainboard: Asus Maximus Ranger VII
Ram:           16gb DDR3 RAM
Speicher:    128gb crucial system SSD +900gb Kingston m2 SSD +3tb hdd
Netzteil:     Enermax Modu 625+ Bronze
Monitor:     Lg 4k Monitor 27"

Liebes PCGH-Team

Mein aktueller PC ist Hardwaretechnishc bereits in das neue Case übersiedelt. Das Hardwareupgrade steht jedoch noch bevor, da speziell die CPU inzwischen trotz starkem OC von 3,5 auf 4,6Ghz schön langsam zum Flaschenhals wird.
ICh warte derzeit auf die Veröffentlichung der neuen Ryzen CPU's und möchte bei Verfügbarkeit auf einen 3800x oder 5800x AUfrüsten. Natürlich wieder wassergekühlt, da der passende CPU Kühler bereits auf den EInbau wartet. 

Sofern ihr euch für mich als Aufrüstoption entscheided, möchte ich das weitere UPgrade meines PC's als Tagebuch festhalten und den Gamingvorteil der neuen Hardwarekombination im Verglech zum aktuellen System aufzeigen. 
ICh habe mich für die Kombi RAM (Hoher Ramtakt bei Ryzen vorteilhaft), der RTX3070 sowie einem dazu passenden etwas stärkerem Netzeil mit besserer Effizienz entschieden. Passend dazu dann noch ein b550 Mainboard nebst aktueller Ryzen CPU.
Ziel ist unter anderem das gute BEfeuern des LG 4K Monitors.

LEseproben aus mienen älteren Tagebüchern siehe: HAF 932 Red edition oder
Meine älteren BErichte:
*TAGEBUCH *CM HAF-932 RED
*LESERTEST* NZXT Guardian921

Mfg Klefreak



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rossi58 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte mein Glück herausfordern und erstmalig am „Pimp my PC 2020“ teilnehmen.
An meinem doch gut ausgestatteten PC fehlt nur noch eine vernünftige Grafikkarte.

*Mein PC:*

Mainboard :              ASRock Z390 Taichi
CPU :                       Intel Core i9-9900K, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed
CPU Lüfter :             Noctua NH-U12S
Speicher :                G.Skill RipJaws V rot 2x 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35
Grafikkarte :             KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 EXOC, 8GB
Festplatte :               Samsung SSD 850 Pro 1TB
Blue-Ray Player :     Plextor PX-LB950SA, SATA, schwarz, retail
Netzteil :                  Cooler Master V-Series V650, 650W ATX 2.31 (80+Gold)
Soundkarte :            Creative Sound Blaster Z
Gehäuse :                be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 orange (Fenster auf rechte Seite geändert)
Tastatur :                  Logitech K 750
Maus :                      Logitech MX Anywhere 2S
Betriebssystem :      Microsoft Windows 10 Pro , 64Bit
Monitor :                  Dell U3014 16:10 ; 2560x1600
Lautsprecher :         Teufel Aktiv-Subwoofer CE 2013 SW + CS 35C + FRC Mk3


*Ausgewähltes Produkt:*

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Von der Grafikkarte erhoffe ich mir eine flüssigere Darstellung.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und danke an PCGH
rossi58




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoll0 (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

für folgende Komponenten habe ich mich entschieden:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

*Komponente**Bezeichnung*MainboardMSI MEG X570 UNIFYProzessorAMD Ryzen 7 3700XCPU-Kühlerbe quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4RAM32GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16*Netzteil650 Watt be quiet! Power Zone CM Modular 80+ Bronze*Graka8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIOGehäusebe quiet! Pure Base 500SSDs1x 1000GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280 und 
256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSDHDD3TB Extern (WD)MonitorMSI  Optix AG32CQ-8015
*Diese Komponenten sollen getauscht werden.

Bild1 - PC_innen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diesem Wege schon einmal vielen Dank für die grandiose Aktion.

Bei möglichen Gewinn würde ein ausführlicher Vorher/Nachher-Bericht meinerseits erfolgen (inkl. Kompatibilität Benchmarks, Übertaktverhalten, und Leistungsunterschiede von Einzelkomponenten und Gesamtleistung System). Besonders interessant wäre halt der Sprung von MSI2070Super auf MSI3070OC Gerne könnt Ihr hierfür auch Vorgaben machen.

Als weiteres Upgrade könnte ich mir dann ggf. einen zweiten identischen Monitor und eine weitere M.2 SSD vorstellen.

Gruß
Manoll0


----------



## smcje (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

heute bewerbe ich mich auch das erste mal für das aufpimpen meines PC.
Passt perfekt in die aktuelle Zeit der vielen Hardware Neuvorstellungen.

Mein aktuelles System besteht heute aus folgenden Komponenten:

Case: Be Quiet Silent Base 601 Window
Mainboard: ASUS PRIME X470-PRO
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
RAM: 2x 8GB G Skill Ripjaws F4-3200C16
GPU: Zotac GTX 1070 Mini
NT: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600W
SSD:  Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 250GB, Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB, Crucial CT240M500, Crucial CT256M550
Lüfter: 5x 140mm Be Quit Pure Wings 2 PWM
Sound: SoundBlaster X AE-5
Aus meiner Sicht ist die aktuelle Schwachstelle heute die GPU.
Daher würde ich gerne wie folgt pimpen:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
Das Mainboard, um ab morgen auf den Ryzen 5xxx umsteigen zu können und die Be Quiet Loop und Lüfter um den Rechner noch leiser zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RSC-1995 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Aktuelles System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehäuse: Be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2
CPU: i7-8700
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (Daher entfällt auch diese Pimp-Kategorie bei mir)
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti 
MB: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Edge AC
RAM: 2x8 G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W
SSD: Corsair Force MP510 (240 und 480 GB)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 4TB

Jetzt kommt der Teil wo ich wahrscheinlich bei vielen auf Kopfschütteln trffen werde:

DVD-LAUFWERK: LG DVD-Writer

Vielleicht habe ich ja hier die Chance, den Computer wieder in richtung Wunsch-PC zu schieben:

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzliche Upgrades in Eigenleistung:
Dark Power Pro 12 1200W


Gruß und TOI TOI TOI an alle.


----------



## Hummel21 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH

Toll das Ihr wieder Pimp My PC durchführt!

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard Gigabyte B450M S2H
CPU Ryzen 3 2200G
RAM 2x 4GB  DDR4 3000 Patriot Viper
Systemplatte WD Green  WDS240G1G0B 
2. SSD Samsung 840EVO 120 GB
DVD GH24NSBO
Netzteil Thermaltake Munich 430W
2x140 Lüfter
Satkarte Haupauge Starburst 2
Gehäuse CoolerMaster 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Alles Gute und Danke für´s tolle Gewinnspiel

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Black_Beetle (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo

*Aktuelles System ist folgendes:*


*Mainboard für AMD- oder Intel-Prozessor:* MSI Z97 Gaming 7 (7916-001R)
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K, 4C/8T, 4.00-4.40GHz, boxed
*Radeon- oder Geforce-Grafikkarte:* Aktuell keine vorhanden da die Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti den Geist aufgegeben hat
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 1x G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-2000, CL9-9-9-24, 1x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31
*CPU-Kühler:* EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF, Copper/Acetal
*Lüfter-Set:* 3x Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM, 120mm
*Gehäuse:* Corsair Obsidian 800D, Acrylfenster (CC800DW)

*Geplant ist demnächst folgendes:*


*Mainboard für AMD- oder Intel-Prozessor:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WIFI Mainboard Sockel AM4
*CPU:* Ryzen 7 AMD 5800X oder Ryzen 9  AMD 5900X bzw. Ryzen 9 5950X sein
*Radeon- oder Geforce-Grafikkarte:* *Ausgewählt: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G - 42 Punkte von 42 (noch 0 möglich)*
*Arbeitsspeicher:* G.SKILL RipJaws V Schwarz 32GB Kit (2x16GB) DDR4-3200 CL16 DIMM Arbeitsspeicher
*SSD:* Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2
*Netzteil:* be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 | 850W PC-Netzteil
*CPU-Kühler:* Bykski FR-CU-RA-2018-V2
*Lüfter-Set:* 2x Enermax T.B.RGB 6er-Pack | Gehäuselüfter
*Gehäuse:* Lian Li O11Dynamic XL ROG Certified schwarz, Glasfenster (PC-O11DXL-X)
*GRÜN: MUSS NOCH BESTELLT WERDEN*
*GELB: BEREITS VORHANDEN*



Weiterhin ist folgendes geplant:

*PUMPE 1*Aqua Computer Ultitube D5 150 Pro, D5 NEXT, 350ml, mit Pumpe

*RADIATOR*Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT schwarz (25000)

*TUBES*Hardtubes

Aktuell entspricht es eher einer Katastrophe wie man auf dem Bild erkennt.


----------



## Skuklick (8. Oktober 2020)

Geile Aktion!

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vorab schon mal viel Glück an alle AufrüstPC's, mögen eure Frames nach dem Gewinnspiel immer über 60 bleiben.

Wo fängt man hier nur an...

Mein aktuelles System ist mittlerweile fast 10 Jahre alt. Macht zwar immer noch seinen Dienst aber ein paar kleine Upgrades würden Ihm auch ganz gut tun. Meine ursprüngliche Grafikkarte musste ich leider vor ein paar Monaten gegen eine Radeon 570 ersetzen um überhaupt weiter spielen zu können. Die Grafikkarte reicht für alle Spiele aus, weshalb für mich hier kein Upgrade Bedarf aktuell besteht.
Mit der Auswahl wäre ich endlich den Staubsauger von Tower los und hätte mehr Platz für Games auf einer SSD  Die Komponenten würden meinem Stack eine neue Basis geben und ich hätte für die nächsten Jahre ausgesorgt bzw. mit dem neuen Board sogar noch die Möglichkeit was zu verändern. Mit dem neuen Mainboard soll dann ein neuer 4 Kerner von AMD rein kommen um das ganze zu komplettieren. Das wäre ein Traum für die nächsten Jahre.

Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: ASRock
CPU: Intel  i5 2500k
GraKa: Radeon 570 4GB
RAM: 2 x 4 GB DDR3
Festplatte OS: 128 GB SSD
Festplatte 2: 1TB HDD

In Planung:

CPU: Ryzen (< 3600X / 5600

Auswahl:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Dirty87Harry (8. Oktober 2020)

maestos schrieb:


> Hallöchen, alle Jahre wieder freut sich die Community auf dieses Event.
> 
> Meine Auswahl:
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> ...


Ich würde den CPU-Kühler um 90 Grad  drehen wenn möglich dann strömt die Luft von vorne nach hinten durch die Kühlfinnen


----------



## BadBoyGT5 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich versuche mal mein Glück bei diesem Gewinnspiel.
Die Kosten eines Aufrüstens meines Pc´s sind für einen Familienvater doch schon erheblich, deswegen versuche ich es über diesen Weg hier.

Mein Pc:
*Gehäuse:*    Delux SH891 
*Mainboard:* Asrock Z97 Pro3
*CPU:*  Intel I7 4790k
*CPU Lüfter:*  Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
*Grafikkarte:* Gainward GTX 1070 GLH 8GB
*Ram:* 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
*SSD:* Samsung  840 Evo 120GB
*SSD:* SanDisk Ultra 3D 1000GB
*Netzteil:* Corsair VS650 80+ 650Watt

*Mein Pimp Wunsch:*

*RAM:* Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Intel-Mainboard:* MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aufrüsten würde ich das ganze dann eventuell mit einem  i9-10850K !

Vielleicht habe ich ja das Glück  gepimpt zu werden!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## World_Wild_Berry (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Puhh ich muss sagen echt coole Aktion und mir fehlen die Worte.

Mir ist vor ein paar Wochen einfach mal alles zusammengebrochen und nichts hat mehr richtig funktioniert. Deshalb musste ich meinen alten i5 austauschen und habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt:
Bei mir fehlen leider noch ein paar i Tüpfelchen die ich mir nicht mehr leisten kann, dank Kurzarbeit und Mangels Produkten die ich auf ebay, Rebuy und Zoxs weiterverkaufen kann. Habe mir das Geld echt mit viel Mühe zusammengekratzt

Meine PC Hardware:
Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
RAM: CORSAIR 32 GB
Gehäuse: be quiet! 500DX
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 11 650 Watt
Lüfter: 2x be quiet! Shadow Wings 2 extra zu den mitgelieferten Lüftern im Gehäuse
Grafikkarte: GeForce 1050 ti (war noch im alten PC drin

Ein stärkeres Netzteil und Grafikkarte wäre schön. Geliebäugelt habe Ich mit der 3070, doch im Grunde würde ich mich über jede freuen. Und die Wasserkühlung von be quiet ist einfach schick und mit dem Auffüllen klingt echt cool.


Mein Pimp my PC Wunsch:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wäre echt cool wenn ich Glück hätte, vor allem die Aktion endet ein Tag nach meinem Geburtstag 😊 wäre ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk 😋


Schöne Grüße an alle und habt viel Glück.
Berry



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4ider (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, im moment bin ich in der Planung einer Generalüberholung meines Systems, welches wie folgt aussehen soll:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X oder ähnlich   
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X73 73.11 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler     
Motherboard: Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO ATX AM4 Motherboard    
Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory
Storage: Gigabyte AORUS NVMe Gen4 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive    
Video Card: RTX 3080    
Power Supply: 850 W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply

Folgendes würde dann durch Pimp my PC kommen:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung: Beim Ram möchte ich gerne welche mit CL 16 und Übertaktungsspielraum einsetzen. Das Nvme Storage soll PCIE 4.0 verwenden. Gerne hätte ich noch das Be Quiet Dark Power 850 W dazugenommen um die 3080 zu befeuern, da mein altes das wohl nicht mehr mitmacht. Aber dafür haben die Punkte nicht mehr gereicht. Die 3080 von MSI hab ich gewählt, da es eine der besten Customs auf dem Markt ist. Die 3 Lüfter mach ich dann ans Case, damit das endlich mal Ruhe gibt.


----------



## cx19 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hi!

Folgende Wünsche hätte ich für ein Upgrade:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System hat folgende Komponenten:
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 550
Board: Gigabyte B460M D2V
CPU: Intel i5 10400F
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
RAM: 2x8 GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 @ 2666 Mhz
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 960 Windforce 2Gb @ 1547 Mhz (GPU) / 3953 Mhz (VRAM)
SSD: Western Digital WD Black SN 750 500 Gb NVME M.2
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1Tb
Fans: 3x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120 mm (mit Fan-Hub an PWM-Port)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530 W


Vor einigen Wochen habe ich CPU, Board, Ram, SSD und Kühler als Austausch für mein altes Bulldozer-System bekommen. Leider fehlt wie immer die Kohle für den Rest also habe ich erst mal die GPU, NT, Gehäuse, etc. behalten. Da kommt das Gewinnspiel grade recht!

Aus folgenden Gründen habe ich die neuen Komponenten gewählt:

- Die GTX 960 ist mit 2 Gb absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

- Das Silencio 550 ist zwar kein schlechtes Gehäuse, aber ich hätte doch gerne eins mit besserem Kabelmangement und NT-Abdeckung für einen cleaneren Look. Zudem würde ich gerne die neue GPU vertikal montieren, da meine GTX durchhängt. Den 5,25"-Käfig benötige ich auch nicht und er hängt nur ungenutzt im Weg rum. Meine vorhandenen Lüfter würden den 140 mm-Lüfter aus dem neuen Gehäuse an der Front ersetzten und der 140 mm kommt an die Oberseite als Abzug. Damit wären 5 Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut.

- Das Netzteil ist schon ziemlich alt und ich möchte für die neue Grafikkarte ein neues NT, das Lastspitzen zuverlässig abfedern kann.

- Da ich noch 2 Punkte übrig hatte, hab ich noch ein Upgrade für den CPU-Lüfter eingefügt. Der Shadow Rock 3 ist sicherlich deutlich leider, als meine Budgetlösung. 

Folgende Sachen würde ich noch kaufen:
- PCI-E Kabel für vertikale Montage
- Verlängerungen für PSU-Kabel mit geflochtener Ummantelung
- schwarze schmale Kabelbinder (normal oder Klett) für das Kabelmanagement

Sollte ich tatsächlich gewinnen, gibt es einen richtigen Baubericht mit vernünftigen Fotos. 

Grüße, Robert


----------



## Rundigger (8. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,

Da mein PC selbst bei starker Übertaktung nicht mehr die nötige Leistung hat um aktuelle Spiele in den höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen, ist es Zeit für neue Hardware.

Mein System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K @4,8GHz
CPU Lüfter: Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866MHz
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition FleX @1230MHz
SSD: 120GB ADATA S510
HDD: 6TB Seagate SkyHawk Surveillance
Soundkarte: Asus Strix Raid DLX
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
Netzteil: SEASONIC Platinum Series Fanless 520W
Monitor: 3x ASUS VS248H

Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zu den Lüftern: Für eine gute Belüftung innerhalb des Gehäuses. Sollten einer übrig bleiben, findet sich bestimmt noch Platz im noch älteren Zweitrechner.

Zum Gehäuse: Ein Gehäuse mit guter/leiser Kühlung und ausreichend Platz.

Zum Mainboard: Ein gut ausgestattetes Board das keine Wünsche offen lässt.

Zur Grafikarte: Sollte für alle aktuellen und für die kommenden Spiele ausreichen.


Dazukaufen werde ich mir noch:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X (hoffentlich bis dahin verfügbar)
Sollte für die nächsten Jahre genug Leistung bieten.

SSD: 1TB Samsung SSD 970 EVO NVMe M.2
Genug Speicher für eine große Spielebibliothek.

RAM: 32GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4 3000MHz CL16
Genug Speicher für parallel laufende Anwendungen.


Allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel

LG Rene


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein aktuelles Sys ist zwar ein High-End-Sys aber durch die Hardwareentwicklungen der letzten 1,5 Jahre habe ich SOOOOO viel Geld verbrannt, dass es mich doch schon sehr trösten würde eine Graka abgreifen zu können. (hab sieben Jahre gespart damit ich den Mist zusammenbasteln kann und schwupps steht die Welt Kopf)

aktuelles Sys:
9920X / Rampage VI Omega / 64GB@3866 / AX1600i / 2x2080ti / Obsidian 1000D / massive Custom WaKü

Upgrade Wunsch:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Jetzt also kräftig Daumen drücken


----------



## TamerTak (8. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
als erstes mal danke für das geile Angebot, ist für mich das erste mal dass ich dabei mitmache.

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich angefangen meinen ersten (budget) PC zusammenzubauen aber noch nicht alles gekauft.

Gekauft und angekommen:
Monitor Samsung S24F356
Maus Sharkoon Shark Force (in pink für den Flex)
Gehäuse Antec NX100 schwarz mit Plexiglas
Netzteil BeQuiet 400W

Am 07.10 bestellt aber noch nicht angekommen :
Mainboard MSI B450M Pro-VDH MAX
CPU AMD Ryzen 5 2600
RAM G.Skill Aegis 2x8GB DDR4-3000
Tastatur Sharkoon Skiller SGK5
Edit: RAM ist 7 Minuten nach schreiben der Nachricht angekommen.
und noch kaufen will/muss ich
GPU MSI Radeon RX 580 8GB
und 240GB SSD und 1TB HDD

Falls ich gewinnen sollte werde ich mit wahrscheinlich noch eine AMD Ryzen 5 3600 kaufen und die noch nicht angekommenen Teile entweder stonieren oder zurücksenden (Hoffe Galaxus nimmt das noch an).

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe,

Tamer Taktak


Edit2: Alles (außer Repeater) ist angekommen und zusammengebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn_Unterhose (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallöchen erstmal PCGH-Team und PCGH-Community,

*Aktuelle Infos zu meinem PC:*

ProzessorAMD Ryzen 7 3700X 4,35 GHzMainboardMSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WiFi AMD AM4 DDR4ArbeitsspeicherCorsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16GrafikkarteSAPPHIRE Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XTM.2 SSDCorsair MP600, Force Series, 1TB Ultra Schnelle Gen 4 PCIe x4SSDKingston SSD A400 240GB Solid-State-DriveHDDTOSHIBA P300 Interne Festplatte 1 TBNetzteilbe quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 PC Netzteil ATX 750WProzessor-Kühlerbe quiet! Dark Rock 4 Pro CPU KühlerLüfterbe quiet! Shadow Wings 2 PWM 120mmGehäuseFractal Design Meshify S2 Gehäuse aus gehärtetem Glas

Hier ein paar neben Infos. Zurzeit nutze ich 4 Monitore  (Einen ASUS TUF 280Hz Monitor und 3 BenQ 60Hz Monitore). 
Spiele zurzeit hauptsächlich Ego-Shooter (Rainbow Six Siege, PUBG, Fortnite).

Aufgrund der Tatsache das ich in Spielen wie PUBG oder auch Fortnite keine 280 FPS erreiche mit einer RX 5700XT, ist mir meine Wahl sehr leicht gefallen. Die RTX 3080 bietet genug Power, ein schickes Design + eine gute Kühlung!

Denke in nächster Zeit wird (nur) noch ein Upgrade kommen und zwar ein 4K Monitor für Spiele wie Cyberpunk  , Watch Dogs Legions oder auch Assassin’s Creed Valhalla.  
Assassin's Creed Valhalla
Assassin's Creed Valhalla

*Ich habe mich für folgende Produkte entschieden:*
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück 

Gruß  
Leo (Captn_Unterhose)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floxyUZ (8. Oktober 2020)

Hi zusammen,
da war ich wohl nicht der erste beim Gewinnspiel 

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:
MSI B450 Gaming Plus (BIOS Update)
R7 3700X
GSkill Aegis 32GB DDR4, 3200Mhz
Asus Strix 2080
Samsung 860, 1TB
Seagate 1TB HDD
Dark Power Pro 7, 550 Watt
Rajintek 360mm Radiator
BeQuiet Base 500
BeQuiet Gehäuselüfter 4x 120mm (davon 3 für die AIO), 2x 140mm

Gewinnen würde ich gern:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig) 

Warum würde ich die oben stehenden Teile gern gewinnen?

Zum ersten mit meinem alten Netzteil geht es gerade noch so gut, aber da es schon ein paar Jahre alt ist, schwindet das vertrauen. Auch wenn es ein Top Markennetzteil ist. Aus diesem Grund sollte es auch gern wieder ein BeQuiet sein.

Zweitens war der umstieg von meinem R5 2600 auf den R7 3700X ein wirklich spürbarer, jedoch ist mein verbautes Mainboard nicht unbedingt das beste für den Prozessor, bzw. es ist dieser CPU nicht angemessen. Dazu kommt weiter das ich durch kleinen BIOS-Chip nur eingeschränkte Funktionen habe. BIOS-Lite eben.

Punkt Drei, wäre meine Verbaute AIO. Diese kühlt wirklich gut, keine Frage. Da ich sie aus Platzmangel in der Front unterbringen musste ist hier der Airflow nicht wirklich gut. Zwei nachteile bei meinem Gehäuse. Font wenig möglich der Frischluftzufuhr und im Deckel leider nur Platz für einen 240mm oder 280mm Radiator.
Meine AIO hatte ich schon vor dem Gehäuse kauf. 

Gut und zu den anderen Wunschteilen braucht man ja nur wenig worte. Speicher kann man nie genug haben und bei 2TB SSD fliegt die HDD schneller Raus als ich die SSD auspacken könnte.
Und 140mm Gehäuselüfter, da ich zwei habe möchte ich die 120mm Lüfter einfach nur noch Raus haben.
Die 140mm Lüfter bestechen einfach durch niedrige Drehzahl und massig Luftdurchsatz.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dezop (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin PCGH! Da ich noch ein *8 Jahre altes Grundsystem* habe versuche ich mal mein Glück
Um mein PC kräftig aufzurüsten habe ich mir mal ein schönes Paket zusammengestellt!
Außerdem fehlen mir unteranderem auch aktuelle Schnittstellen wie USB-C und M.2 .

Die Wunsch-Hardware:
_RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)_
_SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
_
_Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_

Mein "aktuelles" System:
*FX-8350
16gb DDR3 RAM
Gigabyte GA-970a-UD3p Mainboard
be quiet! PowerZone 850w
Sapphire RX-590 
250gb Samsung SSD
2TB HDD*

Falls  ich gewinnen sollte werde ich den FX durch einen Ryzen 5 3600/5600 oder 7 3700x austauschen und vielleicht eine M.2 SSD dazu kaufen.
Den  Umbau  würde ich fotografisch festhalten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasilibum (8. Oktober 2020)

Auf der Basis eures Videos auf Youtube habe ich letzte Woche einen neuen PC gebaut. Aber das Budegt war begrenzt und mein zehn Jahre alter PC hatte noch ein paar brauchbare Teile.

Die neuen Teile:
Board: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200
Festplatte: 480GB Corsair Force Series MP510 M.2
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 500DX


Die alten Teile:
Grafik: GeFore 960
Netzteil: be quiet! 450 Watt
CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken
Festplatte: Seagate Baracuda 1TB

Der alte, aber hervorragende Alpenföhn passt leider nicht auf das neue Motherboard, deshalb ist bisher der Standardkühler installiert und der treibt mich in den Wahnsinn. Eine moderne Garfikkarte wäre natürlich super und zusammen mit der potenteren Karte kann ja ein Netzteil, das nicht zehn Jahre alt ist nicht schaden! Also ich würde mich sehr über diese Upgrades freuen!

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marionege (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo wertes PCGH Team,

toll das Ihr das wieder auf die Beine stellt und dann noch genau zum richtiges Zeitpunkt.
Spannende Hardware kommt auf uns zu, wenn sie dann mal verfügbar ist/ sein wird

Habe meine Gaming Hardware verkauft, um die Zeit mit den folgenden Komponenten zu überbrücken.

I3 -8100 - 4 Kerne 3600 MHZ, erstaunliche Leistung - noch!
Gekühlt von einem Alpenföhn Ben Nevis mit Wing Boost 3 Lüfter  
MSI Z370M Mortar, könnte man bis zum 9900K aufrüsten
GSkill DDR 4 -3200 16Gb RAM, leider ist bei einem Modul die RGB Beleuchtung defekt, läuft somit nur noch auf halbe Leistung :-
650 Watt Netzteil von AZZA, ohne CabelManagement
RX 580 von SAPPHIRE in der Spezial Edition.- blau
256 GB SSD von ADATA
3 TB HDD von WD
und einer 1 TB SSD XPG SpectriX S40, die dann im zukünftigen Rechner weiterhin schnell speichern darf.

Alles verbaut einem Aerocool Aero One Mini Eclipse White, Nagelneu. Das Gehäuse möchte ich behalten, denn das sieht echt super aus. Die 2 zusätzlichen Wing Boost 3 und die 4 originalen Eclipse Lüfter bilden eine harmonische Beleuchtung und kühlen die Hardware effektiv und leise. Ob das bei der neuen Hardware genau so ist, wird der Vergleich zeigen.       

Warum habe ich mich für die folgenden Komponenten entschieden?
Zum ersten, ich hatte nicht so viele Punkte:-, habe echt zu tun gehabt um die RTX 3070 ins Budget zu bekommen und der Rechner sollte dabei zukunftstauglich werden.

Der RAM passt zum Gesamtbild, das B550I passt zum Gehäuse - maximal yATX darf verbaut werden. Und die Grafikarte, ja die ist noch nicht raus, wird aber vermutlich dicht an den Hacken einer RTX 2080Ti kleben oder überholen, bin gespannt.

Wenn dann der Ryzen 5700X, oder wie immer der heißt rauskommt, dann wird das die beste Ergänzung, ansonsten wird es zuerst ein 3600 ( X) , den ich mir als Gewinner anschaffen werde, sofern der Neue nicht verfügbar sein wird.           

Auswahl. die ich selbst zusammen bauen werde
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

So liebe PCGH Fee, kann losgehen, viel Spaß den Gewinnern und uns allen ein spannendes  und informatives Gewinnspiel.


----------



## HereIGo (8. Oktober 2020)

*Moin moin,*
da mein Kartoffel-PC mittlerweile reif für die Ernte ist (gefühlt wäre es schneller die Frames per Hand zu zeichnen),
ich als armer Student jedoch auf absehbare Zeit keine Chance auf ein umfassendes Upgrade habe, freue ich mich umso mehr über eure coole Aktion. 

Mein aktueller PC
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300
Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro4
CPU: Intel Core i5-4460
CPU-Kühler: Intel Stock Kühler
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 280
Ram: 2x4 GiB DDR3-1800
SSD: Kingston SV300S37A 120GiB
SSD: Crucial MX500 1000 GB
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1000 GiB
Netzteil: Antec V600P 600W
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar SE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Wunsch-Setup
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig

Noch dazu würde ich mir natürlich neben einer neuen CPU auch ein breiteres und leiseres Gehäuse holen.
Damit dürfte ich endlich zusammen mit meinen Freunden den neuen Microsoft Flight Simulator zocken können
und werde mir auch für Cyberpunk 2077 keine Konsole anschaffen müssen.

LG Paulo


----------



## Tebald (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team & Community,

das letzte mal habe ich für Witcher 3 aufgerüstet, dieses mal für Cyberpunk 2077.

Aktuell sieht mein PC so aus:
Auf einem Asus H97 Plus läuft ein Xeon 1231v3, gekühlt von einem Scythe Mugen Rev. 4 in der PCGH-Edition. Dazu kommen 4 x 4 GB Kingston Value RAM und eine Asus Strix GTX 970. Windows läuft auf einer Corsair MP510. Das Ganze steckt in einem Corsair Carbide 200R, in dem 2 be quiet Shadow Wings 1 verbaut sind. Strom liefert ein be quiet Pure Power 430W.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Cyberpunk steht nun wieder (ein längst überfälliges) Upgrade der Komponenten an. Ich habe mit dem meisten bewusst bis in den Herbst gewartet, da ich wissen wollte, was die neuen Ryzen-CPUs leisten werden und wie deren Preise aussehen werden.

Eine alte SSD habe ich bereits letzten Monat gegen eine neue Corsair MP510 getauscht, bereits mit dem Hintergedanken des Aufrüstens. Seit anfang der Woche habe ich jetzt zusätzlich ein be quiet Pure Base 500DX und eine Arctic Cooling AiO hier stehen. Von daher benötige ich weder SSD, noch Gehäuse oder CPU-Kühlung als Upgrade.

Mein Upgrade-Pfad sieht folgendermaßen aus:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusammen mit den vorhandenen Komponenten und einem neuen Ryzen 5600X oder einer vergleichbaren Ryzen 3000er-CPU wäre ich damit bestens für ein WQHD-Erlebnis der neuesten Games gewappnet.
Die Lüfter im Pure Base 500DX würde ich gerne gegen Silent Wings tauschen. Und zusammen mit den MSI-Kommponenten, dem RGB-RAM und der Beleuchtung des Gehäuses sollte der neuen Build auch optisch einiges her machen. 
Da ich gerne alle 4 RAM-Bänke mit RGB-RAM belegen würde, habe ich mich hier für das 16GB-Paar entschieden. Ich würde ein identisches Paar nachkaufen.
 Das Straight Power ist mit seinen 850W vielleicht etwas überdimensioniert, aber ich mag den Look der schwarzen Kabel und das komplett modulare Kabelmanagement.

Schöne Grüße
Tebald


----------



## Ltf42 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hi PCGH-Forenmember, 
hier zeige euch meine Auswahl an Komponente mit Begruendung

*Aufruestkomponente:*
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Mein System:
Gehause : * Aerocool Streak RGB Midi-Tower
*CPU: *AMD Ryzen  5 1600AF
*CPU Kuehler: *Boxed
*Motherboard: *Asrock B450M Pro4
*RAM: *G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 2x8 GB *
GPU: *AMD RX 570 8GB XFX RS XXX Edition
*Netzteil: *450Watt Corsair CX Series CX450M*
Festplatte1: *256GB Trancend 220S Nvme*
Festplatte2: *1TB HDD aus altem Laptop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Warum habe ich diese Aufruestkomponente gewaehlt?*
Die SSD weil ich nicht mehr viel freien Speicher habe( knapp 20 GB Frei) .
Den CPU-Kuehler damit ich meine CPU leiser bekomme und OC kann.
Die GPU weil ich dadurch nicht nur eine viel bessere Performance 
haette sondern auch deswegen da meine jetzige GPU oft am Abstuerzen ist.
Und  das Netzteil um die GPU performance auch zu erreichen. 

Zusammen wuerde ich das in einem neuen Gehauese( Lian LI LANCOOL 215)
Kombinieren , da das jetzige Gehauese mein Netzteil einfach nur braet. 

Ansonsten an alle viel glueck beim Pimp my PC.


----------



## victarion (8. Oktober 2020)

Henlo an alle!

Ich habe mir folgende Komponenten herausgesucht, um meinen Komplett-PC von Agando aufzurüsten.

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System:

Mainboard: Asus PRIME A320M-K
CPU: AMD 5 2500x
RAM: 16 GB DDR-4
Grafik: Palit 1660 Ti
SSD: 120 GB Kingston
HDD: 1 TB
Netzteil: Xilence 350W
CPU-Kühler: Xilence XC035 CPU Kühler
Gehäuse: AeroCool Rift RGB MID TOWER CASE

Wie ihr seht sind in meinem Fertig-PC relativ viele Teile verbaut, die eher im Low-End-Bereich anzusiedeln sind. Gerade beim Netzteil bin ich kritisch, da ich vorhabe zum Ende des Jahres / Anfang nächsten Jahres die CPU und die GPU upzugraden (möchte in 1440p spielen). Zudem ist das Mainboard nicht für die neue CPU geeignet und besitzt auch keinen M.2-Slot. Auch der CPU-Lüfter ist relativ klein und flach und wird nicht mit einer neuen CPU fertig. Bis zum Kauf der neuen CPU und GPU würde ich die bestehenden Teile weiter verwenden. Bei den jetzigen Spielegrößen möchte ich zudem eine schön große SSD, damit ich die mechanische HDD aus meinem System verbannen kann.

Würde mich freuen hier ausgewählt zu werden, da ich zu Beginn von Corona diesen Komplett-PC gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft habe und mit der Spaß beim Zusammenbau so nicht gegeben war.

Ansonsten viel Glück und Spaß beim Zusammenbau an alle anderen.


----------



## vonXanten (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ich habe vor Ende diesen Jahres meinen PC ein wenig Umzubauen.
Im Moment ist er in einem Fractal Design  Define R6 beheimatet soll allerdings in ein GamerStorm Tristellar SW umziehen.
Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2600
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A
RAM: 2x8GB Ballistix Sport LT BLS2K8G4D26BFSBK
Mainboard: Asus TUF B450 Pro Gaming
SSD/HDD: 240BG M2 SSD, 1TB HDD
GPU: MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G
NT: Seasonic Core-GC- 500 500W Gold
Monitor: Eizo EV 2430-BK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund des Gehäuses und einiger sich daraus ergebener Abmessungen habe ich mich für die folgenden Komponenten entschieden:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

CPU  wird übernommen und durch einen Noctua NH-L12S bei Laune gehalten.
Als GPU kommen nur Karten mit maximal 32cm für das Tristellar in Frage, deshalb habe ich mich für die 5600XT entschieden. Sie ist für meinen Monitor mehr als ausreichend und dürfte auch nicht zu heißblütig sein.
Das von mir ausgewählte modulare Netzteil hat den Vorteil, nur benötigte Leitungen verbauen zu müssen. Es bleibt mehr Luft und weniger Chaos.


----------



## IHC633 (8. Oktober 2020)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag an alle die das hier lesen werden. 

Vor rund 10 Jahren, um genau zu sein am 20.11.2010, erleuchtete mein aktueller Gaming-Pc zum ersten Mal die dunkle Seite unter meinen Schreibtisch mit einem schönen blauen Licht. Die Freude war riesig. High  End unter dem Tisch, Spielvergnügen auf dem Tisch. Knapp 10 Jahre sollte es halten ohne mich dabei auch nur einmal im Stich gelassen zu haben. Dieses Jahr ist es für mich leider an der Zeit Lebewohl zu sagen. Nicht aus persönlichen Gründen, nein aus rein technischer Natur. Spiele entwickeln sich weiter und wenn die Mindestanforderungen mein System weit überschreiten, muss man sich dem bewusst sein und sich auf die Suche nach etwas Neuem machen. Um meinem jetzigen System die Ehre zu erweisen, die es sich verdient hat, lass ich die Komponenten nochmal Revue passieren. 

    ⁃    BitFenix Colossus in schwarz 

    ⁃    Asus P7P55D-E Pro 

    ⁃    Intel Core I7 860

    ⁃    WD 1 tb Caviar Black

    ⁃    OCZ ssd Vertex 2 Extended 60 gb 

    ⁃    LiteOn dvd Laufwerk

    ⁃    be quiet Dark Power pro P8 750w

    ⁃     G.skill 8gb DDR3-2000

    ⁃    Nvidia GTX 580

    ⁃    Be Quiet Shadow Rock slim


Warum nehm ich eigentlich an dem Gewinnspiel teil? Nun ja - ist klar, um hoffentlich zu den 6 glücklichen Gewinnern zu gehören und um meinen aktuellen Pc in seine wohlverdiente Rente zu schicken. Geplant war dieses Jahr ein Upgrade um auch wieder aktuelle Titel spielen zu können. Dabei steht im Focus eine Msi Rtx 3080 Ventus 3x oc die ich bereits vorbestellt habe. Diese sollte eigentlich am 8.10 bei mir ankommen, doch leider hat sich der Termin verschoben. Dazu soll ein Intel 10700k oder 10900k auf diesem wunderschönen MSI Mainboard Platz finden. Für folgende Komponenten aus dem Gewinnspiel hab ich mich entschieden um das System zu vervollständigen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)

Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)

Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für die Zeit die Ihr euch genommen habt um meine Bewerbung zu lesen. 

Flo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mattoo (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
danke für die tolle Chance, jedes Jahr immer wieder schön 

Mein aktuelles System habe ich teils selber gekauft, teils für Reviews zum testen bekommen - und durfte es dann behalten 
Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600x
Kühlung: AIO Eisbaer LT 360
RAM: G.SKill Ripjaws V 2x8 GB DDR-4 3200
Grafikkarte: Asus RTX 2060 (aus der unbekannteren Produktreihe, daher ist das Aussehen auch eher schlecht als Recht...)
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus 550 W
Speichermedien: Crucial  MX 500  500GB + 250 GB OCZ Vertex
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C, bespickt mit 2 Lüftern von Fractal und NO-Name-Lüftern








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An sich ist das nach wie vor ein solides System.
Mainboard und Prozessor sind nach wie vor gut aufgestellt und der 1600x bietet noch OC Potential, was dank AIO auch spielend möglich ist. Das Gehäuse ist super, guter Airflow aber auch gutes Aussehen! Besserer/anderer RAM macht mit der "älteren" CPU wiederum nicht sooo viel Sinn. Auch mit dem Netzteil bin ich sehr zufrieden und benötige erstmal kein Upgrade. Daher fällt meine Entscheidung auf folgenden Komponenten:

*SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig) *

Eine M.2-SSD ist mittlerweile ja Standard geworden - und ich würde gerne sehen, ob es im Alltag, neben der RGB-Beleuchtung, auch einen Geschwindigkeitsboost nach sich zieht.
Die NO-Name Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse rödeln zwar, aber das auch mehr schlecht als Recht. Die Silent Wings 3 würden mir einen etwas ruhigeren und kühleren Rechner bescheren.
Die RTX 3070 macht ein schickeres Bild, sowohl im Rechner selber als auch auf dem Bildschirm. Kommende AAA-Titel können dann wirklich kommen


----------



## Coyote1410 (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin liebes PCGH Team,

Mein System:
Gehäuse : NZXT Phantom 410 weiß
CPU:  i5 4690
CPU Kühler: Boxed
Motherboard:  MSI Z87-G45 Gaming 
RAM: Insgesamt 4x4GB DDR3 1600MHZ, 2 von Crucial und 2 von Corsair
GPU: Asus Dual Geforce GTX 1070 8GB
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power 530W
Festplatte1: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Festplatte2: 1TB HDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mich für die folgenden Produkte entschieden, da ich gerne ein CPU Upgrade durchführen würde. Ich werde mir den i9 10900K kaufen. Dazu würde das ausgewählte Mainboard, CPU-Kühler, Netzteil und RAM sehr gut passen. Ein neues Gehäuse wäre auch super, denn langsam ist das Modell von NZXT schon sehr abgenutzt und auch in die Jahre gekommen.
Aktuell lassen sich Games auf WQHD Auflösung mit meiner Graka noch ganz gut spielen. Aber wenn die Zeit reif ist, werde ich mir auch noch eine neue Graka zulegen. Welche es dann wird, weiß ich aber noch nicht.

Ausgewählte Produkte:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Super Aktion von Euch!

Viele Grüße
Miro


----------



## eMptY00 (8. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier ist meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2020.

*Aktuelles System*

UserBenchmarks: Game 59%, Desk 92%, Work 74%

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-8700K - *90.8%
GPU:* Nvidia GTX 1060-6GB - *56.3%
SSD:* Samsung 850 Evo 250GB - *108.7%
HDD:* WD Blue 500GB (2010) - *53.2%
RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000 C15 2x8GB - *93.6%
MBD:* Asus PRIME Z370-A
*CPU Kühler:* bequiet DarkRock 2
*Gehäuse:* CM 690 II
*Netzteil:* Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze 520W ATX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ausgewählte Komponenten*

*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Octobit (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ein paar Komponenten meines Rechners könnten so langsam mal wieder "gepimpt" werden, also auf gehts! Aktuell ist folgendes verbaut:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
GPU: Sapphire RX 580 Nitro
Mainboard: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: 2 x 8 Gb Crucial Ballistix 2400 MHz DR
SSD: Samsung Evo 970 512 Gb, Crucial MX500 1 Tb
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power 11 750 W
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Dark Rock 3
Lüfter: 4 x be quiet SilentWings 2 140 mm
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Laufwerk: LG DVD Brenner
Monitor: LG 27MU-67B (4K, 60 Hz)

Bei genauerer Betrachtung fallen zwei Dinge auf: Die Kühlung und die SSDs sind schon auf hohem Niveau, für den 4K Monitor mangelt es aber doch einfach an etwas Rohleistung hinsichtlich der GPU. Da ich allerdings oft Multiplayer-Titel wie DotA 2 oder Diablo 3 spiele, sollte auch die CPU nicht zu kurz kommen.

Mein Upgrade-Plan sieht daher wie folgt aus:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Um die CPU bei z.B. Diablo 3 und Horden an Gegnern und Effekten zu unterstützen, sollen 32 Gb schneller Speicher verbaut werden. Platz nehmen soll der neue Speicher dann auf dem MSI MEG X570 Unify, auf dem von mir dann der Ryzen 5 5600X platziert werden wird. Die Zen 3 Präsentation verspricht da doch ein deutliches Update gegenüber meinem R5 1600.
Zu guter letzt hab ich mich für die RX 5700 XT entschieden, da sie zur jetzigen RX 580 ein deutliches Upgrade darstellt und dies in 4K nötig wird, um dann die neue CPU nicht komplett zu langweilen. Allerdings möchte ich gerne bei AMD bleiben, da mein Monitor FreeSync unterstützt.

Hier noch ein Bild meines aktuellen Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allen viel Glück und den Aufrüstern schonmal viel Spaß!

Octobit


----------



## vb87 (8. Oktober 2020)

Folgende Teile würde ich gerne gewinnen und bei meinem aktuellen System austauschen:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S2 inkl. 3 x 140mm Lüfter
CPU: Intel Core i7 8700K
CPU-Kühlung: HP AiO 120mm + Fractal Design Prisma AL-12
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390M GAMING EDGE AC
GPU: HP GeForce GTX 1070
RAM: 16GB ADATA XPG Spectrix D41 RGB rot DDR4-3600 DIMM CL17 Dual Kit
SSD: XPG SPECTRIX S40G
HDD: ST1000DM003-1SB102
SSD: Adata SX6000PNP 1000GB, M.2 2280
Netzteil: 500W HP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noel1312 (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein System:
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide SPEC-01
Netzteil: Corsair VS 450W
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Sockel 1150 (ersetzt durch Gigabyte B450 AORUS M)
CPU: Intel i5 4690k (ersetzt durch AMD Ryzen 3 3100)
CPU-Kühler: mitgelieferter Intelkühler (ersetzt durch AMD Boxed-Kühler)
GPU: Palit GTX 960 2GB
SSD: 250GB Samsung EVO 860
HDD: 1TB Toshiba (?)
RAM: 8GB Crucial DDR3 1600MHz (ersetzt durch 16GB G.Skill AEGIS 3000MHz)


Wunschteile:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)



Liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank erstmal für diese schöne Art ein Gewinnspiel aufzuziehen. Sehr erfrischend.

Ich habe erst kürzlich gezwungenermaßen ein wenig geupgraded, da mein 4690k nach guten 6 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich den kompletten PC erst vor zwei Jahren für wenig Geld einem Freund abgekauft habe, um endlich ein richtiges Spiele-Erlebnis zu genießen. Der Sprung von Intel HD-Grafik im Laptop zu dedizierter Grafikkarte war enorm. Trotzdem wurde der Wunsch nach ein wenig mehr Grafikleistung und vor allem VRAM immer größer. Die Titel werden anspruchsvoller, die Frames und Details auf meinem Bildschirm immer weniger. Da ich als alleinverdienender Teilzeit-Erzieher mit Frau und Kind leider am Ende des Monats wenig übrig habe, um es in eine neue Grafikkarte zu investieren, habe ich mit meiner diesjährigen Steuerrückzahlung DIE Chance gewittert. Eine GTX 1660 Super sollte es sein, für knapp 200€ genau das richtige für mich. Leider machte mir der gute alte i5 kurz vor der Ziellinie einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Das schöne Grafikkartengeld musste erstmal anderweitig investiert werden. Mein PC fährt seitdem in Rekordgeschwindigkeit hoch und im Desktop-Betrieb gibt es nicht den kleinsten Ruckler, allerdings heizt die GTX 960 dabei schon auf 75grad auf und ich trau mich schon fast gar nicht mehr Spiele anzumachen. Geschweigedenn, das Gehäuse zu schließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Verkabelung + Befestigung/Platzierung der Festplatten wird im neuen Gehäuse natürlich anders aussehen!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das Tomahawk-Mainboard mit Core-Boost kommt, werde ich den Ryzen 3100 damit ein wenig höher takten lassen, um eventuell auftretende Bottlenecks der 5600xt auszumerzen. Laut meiner Recherche sollten die beiden aber in den meisten Fällen gut miteinander auskommen. Hierfür habe ich auch den Shadow Rock sowie die Pure Wings ausgewählt.

Ich bin Casual-Gamer mit kleinen Ansprüchen. 2-3 Mal die Woche für ein paar Stunden den Alltagsstress vergessen und in ferne Welten abtauchen. Das ist meine Therapie sozusagen, was mich bei Laune hält. Hoffentlich bald ein wenig detailreicher.

Falls ich hier gewinne, brauche ich nur noch einen neuen Monitor und die nächsten Jahre sind gesichert.

Falls ich nicht gewinne, wird wohl hoffentlich dann bald die GTX1660 Super drin sein.

Vielen Dank für's Lesen, wenn ihr bis hierhin gekommen seid und ein schönes restliches Jubiläumsjahr!

Euer Noel


Edit: Habe in letzter Zeit viel recherchiert und mich dazu entschlossen, mir - falls ich hier gewinne - einen AOC Q3279VWFD8 zuzulegen. Dieser kann 1440p bei 75 Hz und Freesync und ist mit knapp unter 200€ die perfekte  Budget-Ergänzung zu meinem Budget-PC.


----------



## Nizzi94 (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin moin,

auch ich habe mir Komponenten herausgesucht.
Ich habe meinen PC damals nach einer PC Games Hardware Empfehlung zusammengebaut und bin auch super zufrieden.
Allerdings wird es beim 4K Gaming, und ich spiele ausschließlich in 4K, mehr als eng.

Die Graka schafft die 60fps nur bei heruntergeschraubten Settings.
Daher viel die Wahl leicht: Eine neue Graka muss her.

Die drei übrig gebliebenen Punkte passen perfekt für die Lüfter, hier sind aktuell die Standard Fractal Lüfter verbaut.


Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell ist verbaut:

CPU: Intel I9700K
GPU: KFA 2070 RTX
Mainboard: MSI Z390 Gaming Edge
RAM: 2 x 16 GB Aegis 3000
SSD: 1x Cosair MP510 156GB, 2x1TB Crucial MX500
Netzteil: 650W Seasonic
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Broocken 3
Lüfter: 3x 120mm Serie
Gehäuse: Fractal Design
Monitor: Samsung 4K

Viele Grüße, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nico


----------



## xxRaphaxx (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich an dem Gewinnspiel Teilnehmen.

Meine aktuelle Hardware sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Gehäuse: Fractal Meshify C
Netzteil: 700W be quiet System Power 9 CM
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Case Fans: 6 x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3
GPU: Sapphire Radeon RX580 Pulse 8GB
SSD: 1TB Crucial MX500 M.2
RAM: 32 GB (2x 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V 3200 DDR4)

Spiele in FHD laufen noch ziemlich gut, jedoch soll zu Weihnachten ein neuer WQHD Monitor her. Da wird meine derzeitige Grafikkarte bei den neueren Spielen wie Cyberpunk wohl in die Knie gehen. CoD Warzone frisst mir meinen Speicherplatz auf der 1TB SSD weg und ich plane, verfügbarkeit vorrausgesetzt, mir einen Ryzen 5 5800X auf mein Board zu schnallen. Aus diesen Gründen, sind meine Wunschteile:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße

Raphael



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cordonbleu (8. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich werfe mein Los auch mal mit in den „Pimp my PC 2020“ Topf. An PCs bastele ich schon etwa 20 Jahre. Der aktuelle Rechenknecht ist im Zeitraum von Februar letzten Jahres bis heute entstanden und gereift. Das heißt, es wurde einmal vieles modernisiert und dann im Laufe der Zeit immer mal wieder was ausgetauscht. Hierbei wurden meist irgendwelche (Sonder)angebote wahrgenommen oder gute Gebrauchtdeals gemacht.

Somit umfasst die Spielkiste aktuell:

Mainboard : MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus
CPU : AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU Lüfter : aktuell Noctua NH-D14
Speicher : Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot 4x 8 Gb, DDR, übertaktet auf 3800 Mhz
Grafikkarte : Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse, 8GB HBM2
SSD1: Curcial MX 500 1TB
SSD2: Kingston A400 960 Gb
Netzteil :be quiet Straight Power 11 mit 550 W in der Gold Version
Gehäuse : Apple Power Mac G5 (angepasst für ATX) 
Blue-Ray Laufwerk

Wegen des Airflows und dem hammermäßigen Design habe ich mir wirkich viele Stunden Arbeit gemacht und ein altes PowerMac G5 Gehäuse entsprechend den Vorgaben eines heutigen PCs umgebaut. Hierzu zählt die Aufnahme von ATX Mainboards und Netzteilen. Ein 3,5" Adapter beherbergt nun die beiden 2,5" SSDs. Im vorderen Bereich sind zwei 140 mm be quiet Lüfter installiert, die für einen guten Zug durch das Gehäuse sorgen. Die Temperaturen können sich alle, auch beim Zocken, sehen lassen. Neben dem aktuell verbauten Noctua Kühlers liegt auch noch eine 240er Corsair AIO hier, für die ich mir noch einen Halter 3D drucken lassen werde für die Montage im vorderen Bereich. Wichtig war es mir, die Original Optik des Gehäuses zu erhalten und somit wurden an der Front und den Seiten keinerlei Änderungen vorgenommen. Auch die Apple Logos sowie die original Lackierung ist noch auf dem Gehäuse. In der Front wurden zwei USB 3.0 Ports installiert. Einer analog dem original USB Port und der andere im ehemaligen FireWire Anschluss. Da es sich um ein geschlossenes Gehäuse handelt, welches auch unter dem Schreibtisch steht, habe ich mir im Inneren wenig Mühe bezüglich Ordnung oder Kabelmanagement gegeben (wie man auch sieht  ). 

Ausgewählte Produkte:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig) 

Wie bei jedem PC gibts einen Flaschenhals und das stellt bei mir aktuell die nicht mehr ganz so taufrische Vega 56 dar (wie es beim Zocken ja auch sein soll). Grafikkartentechnisch habe ich mich im Mittelfeld immer wohl gefühlt und daher ist die Wahl auch hier auf die 3070 gefallen. Zur sicheren Versorgung der neuen GPU habe ich mir noch das Straight Power 11 mit 850 W hinzu genommen. Für den Wechsel des Netzteils werde ich das Gehäuse teilweise zerlegen müssen, da das Netzteil recht abenteuerlich an seinem Platz gehalten wird. Immerhin kann ich die modularen Kabel weiter verwenden. 

Allen Teilnehmenden viel Glück!


----------



## blackhawk457 (8. Oktober 2020)

Grüße zusammen,
mein Rechner ist noch aus dem Jahr 2011 und benötigt dringend eine Auffrischung bzw. muss eigentlich alles erneuert werden.  Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich einen Laptop zum Zocken, da ich aber in letzter Zeit wieder mehr spiele, bin ich gerade dabei einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustelle. Dafür würden eure Komponenten ideal passen.

Daher hab ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Das ganze werde ich anschließend durch Eigenmittel in einem MSI Gungnir 100 verpacken. Bei dem neuen Prozessor bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Entweder wird es der Ryzen 9 3900x oder der Ryzen 7 5800x. Gleiches gilt für die Grafikkarte eigentlich wollte ich gerne eine RTX 3080 haben, aber vielleicht kann mich AMD am 28.10 überzeugen und es wird eine BigNavi.

Ich würde mich  jedenfalls riesig  über die Komponenten freuen .

Komponenten Rechner 2011:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- I7 920
- GTX 295 (zwischenzeitlich durch eine Radeon R390 ersetzt)
- es waren einmal 12 GB DDR 3 RAM (aktuell noch 4) 
- Be Quiet System Power 700 Watt 
- MSI Mainboard
Mein Laptop hab ich vor 4 Wochen verkauft seit dem kann ich nicht mehr zocken .
- I7 770hq
- GTX 1060
- 16Gb DDR 4 
- M.2 SSD 250 
- 1000 Gb HDD

Herzlich Dank, das ihr so ein Gewinnspiel  anbietet.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (8. Oktober 2020)

Alle Jahre wieder ...... (Rev.2020) -> diesmal klappt es - Ich bin mir ganz sicher !!! 

....bewerbe ich mich in der Hoffnung bei PimpMyPC gezogen zu werden.  *daumendrück&ganzfestdaranglauben* 

Wie man an meiner aktuellen Config sieht, versuche ich es wirklich schon seeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhr laaaaaaaaaangeeeee 

Mein aktuelles System ist inzwischen in die Jahre gekommen und macht mitlerweile unvorhersehbare Bluescreens. Zuverlässig kommen sie aber bei Wolrd of Warships und Anno 2205. 

Abgesehen von einem stabilen, leisen und coolen System erhoffe ich mir natürlich eine Leistungsexplosioin.

*Mein Upgrade (Skilltree)*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte) -> passend dazu würde ich mir den heute angekündigten Ryzen 5800X genehmigen

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Meine lebende Leiche: *
Prozessor: i5-3570K @ 4,3Ghz @ Silver Arrow SB-E           
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4           
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares F3-2400C11D-16GAB
Festplatte(n):  Samsung 840EVO 240GB & Crucial M500 480GB           
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX980Ti Gaming ACX2.0+ Backplate
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Zx & Sennheiser RS180           
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 525W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Black Edition
Betriebssystem: Windows 10
Monitor:  AOC Agon AG271QG 1440p @144Hz  G-Sync

Für den Start würde ich meine altgediente 980TI erstmal übernehmen. Zum  Marktstart habe ich schon zur RTX 3080 geschielt. Nach dem ganzen Aufruhr habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen zu warten bis die RTX 3080 - 20GB verfügbar wird.

Ich hoffe inständig ich werde dieses Jahr einer der Glücklichen, den ich habe so richtig Bock mal wieder anständig zu Zocken ohne permanent den näcshten Bluscreen im Nacken zu spüren. Denn man weis nie wann er wieder zuschlägt. Das macht der traurige Windows Smile auch nicht wett.

@PCGH: als Jahrelange treuer Leser sage ich : "Jungs ich zähl auf euch!"


----------



## McLancer (8. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

mein Name ist Valentin und ich habe erst im Sommer meinen alten Intel Core i5 3450 in Rente geschickt und auf die aktuelle Ryzen-Generation aufgerüstet. Leider ist nun alles was nicht CPU, Mainboard, SSD oder RAM ist, vergleichsweise veraltet. 

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

- CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
- GPU: Gainward GTX 1060 6 GB
- Mainboard: Gigabyte B450 Aorus M
- Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred Two
- Netzteil: be quite! Pure Power 9 500W
- RAM: 16 GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200
- Festplatte: 1 TB Kingston M.2 SSD SA2000M8
- CPU-Kühlerr: Noctua NH U14s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre mir eine riesen Freude mit eurer Hilfe meinen PC zu pimpen und das neue Setup zu testen. Dafür bräuchte ich folgende Komponenten:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 Punkte übrig) 

Alles weitere ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, bzw. noch auf halbwegs aktuellem Stand.

LG


----------



## EvilChilly87 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe in diesem Jahr begonnen meinen PC wieder zu "sanieren". Dazu wurde bereits das Gehäuse, RAM, CPU Kühler und die Grafikkarte  getauscht. Ich war einer der Glücklichen der bereits eine 3080 von Gigabyte ergattern konnte.

Aktuell fehlt noch ein neues Mainboard und eine neue CPU.
Als CPU würde ich mir einen Intel Core i7 10700K dazu kaufen. Den Einbau würde ich selbst vornehmen. Dies stellt für mich kein Problem dar, da ich bereits mehrere Systeme für mich oder meine Freunde gebaut hab. Zudem habe ich eine IT-Ausbildung, die das Ganze abrundet.

Meinen Testbericht würde ich um Benchmarks ergänzen und zudem würde ich auch ein Overclocking für die CPU durchführen. Die Benchmarks würde ich für den Vergleich von den folgenden drei Varianten nutzen:

Vor dem Umbau
Nachdem Umbau
Nachdem CPU Overclocking

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mein System*

Mainboard:  Gigabyte Z370 AORUS Gaming 5
CPU: Intel Core i7-8700 @ 3,20GHz
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x 16GB RGB DDR4-3600 CL18 (XMP aktiv und im Dual Channel natürlich)
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC
SSD: Corsair Force GS (250GB)
M2: Samsung 960 Pro (512GB)
M2: Samsung 970 Evo (1TB)
Netzteil: beQuiet Dark Power Pro 1200W
Gehäuse: Lian Li O11 Dynamic PMCR Special Edition (Spacegrau)
CPU-Kühler: Gigabyte Aorus Liquid Cooler 360, 3x 120mm Lüfter RGB (AIO)
Gehäuselüfter: Bottom 3x Corsair LL 120mm RGB (push), Side 3x Corsair LL120mm RGB (pull)
Lüftersteuerung:  Corsair Commander Pro (6-Kanal)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mein Wunsch*

Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 19 Punkte von 45 (26 Punkte übrig)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Eigene Einkaufsliste*

CPU:  Intel Core i7 10700K


Ich hoffe euch gefällt mein System zu mindestens optisch jetzt schon 

0100110001101001011001010110001001100101 01000111011100101100001110111100110000111001111101100101 

Jörg S.


----------



## Tomix90 (8. Oktober 2020)

Wie bei vielen anderen ist Gaming nicht das Hauptaugenmerk bei diesem Build gewesen, mit den ZEN3 Chips könnte sich das aber durchaus wieder ändern. Daher wäre die Grafikkarte eine gute und passende Neuerung und würde natürlich den Kauf eines Netzteils beeinflussen, denn das kommt aktuell zwar an seine Grenzen, macht es aber noch. Das dürfte sich mit der nächsten Grafikkarte jedoch vermutlich ändern.

Über ein Lüfter-Upgrade habe ich auch schon nachgedacht und hatte eigentlich eine Nummer schneller im Sinn (Silent Wing 3 High Speed). Aber die Silent Wings 3 als 140 mm wären ja schon toll um mein Gehäuse anders zu belüften.

*Aktuelles Setup:*


CPUAMD Ryzen 9 3900XRAMG.SKILL Ripjaws V 32GB Kit DDR4-3600 CL16 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)GPUZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP ExtremeMainboardMSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFICPU-KühlerBe Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4NetzteilCorsair CX600MSSD 1Samsung 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD (MZ-V7E1T0BW)SSD 2Crucial MX300 (CT750MX300SSD1)HDD 1Seagate BarraCuda mit 6 TB (ST6000DM003)HDD 2Western Digital Green 3TB 3,5" SATA 6 Gb/s (WD30EZRX)Opt. Laufwerk 1ASUS BC-12D2HTOpt. Laufwerk 2Optiarc DVD+/-RW (AD-7200S)CaseBe Quiet Silent Base 800





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Upgrade-Pfad:*


Lüfter-Set3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm)(3 Punkte)​Nvidia-GrafikkarteMSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G(42 Punkte)​Gesamt*45 Punkte von 45*​*(0 Punkte übrig)*​


*Geplante Erweiterung:*


NetzteilBe Quiet Dark Power Pro 12 1200W
             (Entscheidung noch offen)Dark Power Pro 11 1200W
             -Dark Power Pro 11 1000W
             -

Meine Komponenten sind eigentlich gut und gerne wäre ich auch einen anderen Weg gegangen, aber am Ende erscheint mir diese Kombination doch als die Bessere.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören.

Der Form wegen
*Upgrade-Pfad (kopiert):*
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## JayHeiland (8. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

erstmal mein aktueller PC. Habe das ganze Ding vor ca. einem Monat zusammengebaut, da mein alter Pc den Geist aufgegeben hat(GPU) und es sowieso Zeit für ein Upgrade war. Habe im Moment eine geliehene GPU und die RAM Riegel von einem Kollegen drinnen, da die 30er Reihe noch nicht lieferbar ist.

*Jetziges Setup:*

Gehäuse: LianLi Lancool II Mesh RGB
Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming Plus Max
CPU: Ryzen 7 2700x
GPU: MSI Geforce 1080Ti (geliehen)
RAM: 2x 8gb G-Skill Trident-Z 3200 DDR4
Netzteil: Corsair CV650
SSD: 500gb Sandisk 
HDD: 1TB uralt
Lüfter: vorne 3x vom case, oben 2x Corsair 140mm(vom Case eines Kumpels), 3x Thermaltake rgb 120mm fans(ebenfalls vom alten Case eines Kumpels)

*geplant war eigentlich noch:*

GPU: MSI Nvidia Geforce RTX 3080 (leider nicht lieferbar)
CPU: Intel i7 8700k (vom selben Kumpel von dem die Grafikkarte stammt, da er selbst auch aufrüstet sobald er an eine 3090 kommt)

Außerdem wollte ich die Lüfter von fremden Cases noch ersetzen durch Lüfter von Lian Li, da diese von der Beleuchtung zu der vom Case passen. Allerdings sind diese auch im Moment nicht lieferbar. (Die fremden Lüfter sind auch der Grund dafür, dass mein ganzes Case pink leuchtet. Die Lüfter lassen sich leider nur durch das alte Case steuern und bleiben somit immer pink )

*Mein Wunsch wäre:*

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wie gesagt habe ich erst vor kurzem aufgerüstet, allerdings habe ich vorerst noch an allen Ecken und Kanten gespart, da das Ersparte nicht ganz reicht, deshalb auch die interessante Mischung an Fans. 
Deshalb würde ich mich sehr über die Grafikkarte freuen, da ich somit das gesparte Geld in Lüfter und eventuell doch eine andere CPU stecken könnte, falls das mit dem 8700k nichts wird.

Freundliche Grüße
Jonas Heiland


----------



## Innos91 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,
Kurz und kanckig meine Daten:

Mein PC:
Mainboard: Asrock B450 Steel Legend 
CPU: Ryzen 3700X
RAM: G.Skill Aegis 16GB DDR4-3200
GPU: Gigabyte RTX 2080 Waterforce
Sound: Creative AE5
PSU: Bequiet Straight Power Platinum 750W
SSD: Crucial 500GB P1 NVMe
         Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
         Samsung 830 Pro 256GB
Gehäuse: Lian Li A70FB

Prozessor und Grafikkarte sind mit einer CustomWakü gekühlt.

Meine Auswahl:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was habe ich vor:
Momentan plane ich den umzug des Systems in ein neues Gehäuse da das Lian li doch langsam in die jahre gekommen ist. Momentaner Top Kandidat ist hier das Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL. Da die Hardware über einen Externen MORA gekühlt wird würden die Bequiet Lüfter perfekt als Frischluftspender im gehäuse dienen.
Ein passender GPU Waterblock für die RTX3080 wird dan natürlich auch noch gekauft.


----------



## suma (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich versuch auch mal mein Glück. Mein Name ist Mirko bin 40 Jahre, seit 17 Jahren verheiratet, Vater von 3 Kindern im alter von 3 und 4.
Mein Rechner ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Ein Upgrade steht so oder so an. In letzter Zeit stand und steht natürlich immer noch die Familie im Vordergrund. Doch da leider meine jetzige Graka kurz vorm abrauchen steht, muss dringend was neues her. Hab sie jetzt nach Bildfehlern ( siehe unten ) zwar schon 2 mal, durch backen,  gefixt bekommen, doch keiner weiß wie lange sie noch durchhält. Da kommt mir das PimpMyPC2020 genau recht.
Hier erstmal mein derzeitiges System:

Gehäuse:     Silverstone SST-PS06B-W Precision - black
Netzteil:     650 Watt Thermaltake Smart Series Modular
Mainboard:     Asrock Z97 Anniversary
Ram:     16GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport
CPU:     Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4/8 x 3,3Ghz
CPU–Kühler:     Thermalright Macho
Grafikkarte:     Asus Radeon R9 280 STRIX OC Edition
SSD:     250 GB SSD Crucial MX200; 500 GB SSD Crucial MX500
HDD:     2TB Seagate als Datengrab
Monitor:     MSI Optix G24C + Asus VS278
Tastatur:     Logitech G910
Maus:     CM Storm Havoc
Meine Auswahl:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wie würde ich vorgehen, wenn ich einer der 6 Auserwählten sein sollte:
Ich war lange am überlegen... welche Plattform Intel oder AMD, somit verbunden Sockel 1200 oder AM4.
Intels neue Generation oder AMD renommierte Plattform.
Da AMD auch weiterhin erstmal beim AM4 bleibt und ein paar Vorzüge wie PCI-E 4 gegenüber der Intelplattform hat, habe ich mich für das MSI B550 Tomahawk entschieden. Die CPU würde ich dann selbst dazu kaufen.... warscheinlich eine AMD Ryzen 5 3600X... Bei Intel wäre es dann ein Core i5 10600 K geworden.
Dann stand die nächste Endscheidung an.... GeForce oder Radeon.
MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio  oder MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X
beide ähnlich schnell, doch PCI-E 4 und 3 Punkt zu viel für die RTX gaben der Radeon den Vorzug. Mussten ja auch noch andere Komponenten her. Dazu kommt noch das ich eigentlich immer schon mit Radoen gut zurecht gekommen bin, hatte nie irgendwelchen großen Probleme. Nur jetzt wo das zeitliche so langsam meine Graka dahin rafft.
Mein CPU-Kühler ist leider nicht mehr mit AM4 kompatibel. Daher werde ich erst einmal den Boxed Kühler nutzen und später mit einer Kompakt Wakü upgraden...
Da ich zur Zeit noch alten DDR3 RAM benutze und die neue Plattform DDR 4 unterstützt fiel die Wahl hier auf das 2x 16Gib DDR4-3200 Kit von Adata. War auch am überlegen direkt eine m2 SSD dazu zu nehmen, doch die wird auch später folgen... neues Gehäuse hat Priorität.
Untergebracht werden soll die Hardware dann im BeQuiet Dark Base 700. Da irgendwann auf eine Kompakt Wakü erweitert werden soll und ich in meinem jetzigen Gehäuse nur für 120 mm Radiatoren Platz hätte soll es etwas besser werden vom Platzangebot. Eigentlich ist mein Gehäuse groß genug, nur habe ich kein Platz für größere Radiatoren. Und eine Externe Lösung kommt nicht in Frage auch wenn mein Gehäuse Schlauchdurchführungen nach draussen besitzt. Somit hätte ich die Möglichkeit, später auch größere Radiatoren zu verbauen. Das Kabelmanagement und der damit verbundene versteckte Einbau der Hardware sowie der RGB Beleuchtung haben mich überzeugt, doch auch das Gehäuse zu wechseln. Das einzige was ich, von meinem alten Gehäuse, vermissen werde, wäre glaube ich den Hot-Swap-Sata-Slot zum externen Einbinden von SATA Festplatten/SSDs. Zusätzlich werden dann noch 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 in 140mm verbaut
Wenn ich nicht gewinnen sollte... hmmm ja... muss ich wohl noch bis zum Weihnachtsgeld Grafikkarten backen um mir dann erstmal nur was für knapp 200€ holen.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Gruß Mirko aka suma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer0203 (9. Oktober 2020)

Mein System:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Kühlung: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 120
MB: MSI B450 PRO-VDH Max
GPU: XFX RX590 Fatboy OC+
RAM Kit 1: 2x8GB Cruical CT8 DDR4-2666 19-19-19-43 @DDr4-3133 CL20-19-19-46 @1,35V
RAM Kit 2: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36 @DDr4-3133 CL20-19-19-46 @1,35V
Speicher SSD: Cruical MX500 1TB M.2
Speicher HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103Sj 1TB
Netzteil: be Quiet! Pure Power 11 600W
Gehäuse: Aerocool Vs-3 Advance ATX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis vor kurzen besaß ich noch einen i5-3570k mit 16GB DDR3-1600 Speicher, allerdings ist mir mein altes Netzteil abgeraucht. Da ich dann eh den PC auseinander bauen musste, hab ich gleich auf eine neue CPU umgerüstet. Da ich allerdings Student bin und demnach wenig Geld zur Verfügung habe, konnte ich leider "nur" einen R5 3600 kaufen inkl 16GB billigem RAM. Nachdem das nächste Bafög da war, habe ich mir dann nochmal 16GB RAM gekauft und die Wasserkühlung, da die CPU mit dem boxed Kühler in p95 ins throttling geriet.
Da mein aktuelles Gehäuse relativ alt ist und nur 2 Lüfterplätze (Vorne/Hinten) hat, möchte ich gerne ein besseres Gehäuse. Problem an der Sache ist, dass das ausgewählte Gehäuse viele Lüfterplätze hat, mein MB aber nur 2 anschlüsse für Lüfter, daher das bessere Mainboard (mal abgesehen von PCI-E4.0 und 2 M.2 Anschlüssen).
Ich brauche natürlich dann auch Lüfter für die freien Anschlüsse, is klar 
Und nicht zu vergessen das Herzstück: Die RTX3070. Meine RX590 leistet zwar noch gute Dienste, allerdings bewege ich mich permanent im GPU Limit, sofern ich die Grafik nicht auf "Augenkrebs" stelle.

Für meine Aufrüstung möchte ich daher:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## felix123418 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallöchen

Als allererstes stelle ich mal die Hardware meines -mittlerweile 7 Jahre alten- PC's vor.
Das einzige was seither aufgerüstet wurde ist die Grafikkarte (vorher GTX 650) und eine SSD ist hinzugekommen.

CPU:

AMD FX-4100
Mainboard:

MSI 760GA-P43
Festplatten:

Toshiba DT01ACA (1 TB HDD)
Hitachi HTS545050B9A300 (500GB HDD),
Intenso Top Performance (500GB SSD)
RAM:

2x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 CL9 1600
Grafikkarte:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC 4G
Netzteil:

Combat Power CP 550 (550 Watt)
CPU-Kühler:

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
Gehäuse:

Inter-Tech JY-X6 Aircraft
PCI-E Karten:

TP-Link TL-WN881ND 300MBit

Warum ich mich für die folgenden Komponenten entschieden habe:

Das einzige was ich an meinem aktuellen PC noch als halbwegs Zeitgemäß bezeichnen würde ist neben der eingebauten SSD, welche das hochfahren so viel angenehmer macht, meine Grafikkarte.
Für die Spiele mit denen ich mich in meiner Freizeit vergnüge -wie z.B. Watch Dogs, Watch Dogs 2, Sim City, Civ VI, Dark Souls II, Borderlands 2 oder auch GTA V- sollte diese eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen um auf Full-HD mit niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen zu zocken. Doch leider habe ich immer teilweise Frametimes bis zu schätzungsweise 500 ms danke der leistungsschwachen CPU.

Deswegen habe ich mich auch gegen eine Grafikkarte und stattdessen für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

*RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Das MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi habe ich gewählt, weil es mit seinem Mini-ITX Formfaktor in die kleinsten Gehäuse passt und außerdem Wifi integriert hat.
Da die größte Baustelle an meinem Rechner vermutlich meine CPU ist würde ich mir für den neuen PC entweder eine gebrauchte Ryzen 5 3600 CPU kaufen, oder das Nachfolgemodell davon.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es als Traum von mir bezeichnen würde, oder einfach nur als verrückte Idee...
Jedoch würde ich mir gerne mal mein eigenes Gehäuse bauen und möchte dies gerne so klein wie möglich halten.
Dafür bietet sich das MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi dank dem kleinen Formfaktor auch direkt an, sodass ich keine bis kaum neue Komponenten dafür kaufen müsste.

Apropro Gehäuse, irgendwo muss ja alles verstaut werden.
Ich war schon von dem Be Quiet 600, als auch dem Be Quiet 500 was die Optik und Funktionen angeht begeistert, vorallem für den Preis. Nur gab es bei diesen Gehäusen immer die Kritik von dem schlechten Luftfluss.
Das Be Quiet 500DX löst dieses Problem ja allerdings und sieht dabei, meiner Meinung nach, noch besser aus.
Um alle Komponenten innerhalb des Gehäuses kühl zu halten habe ich mich auch dementsprechend für die 3 Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 und den Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 entschieden. Damit sollte zusätzlich zu den 3 vorinstallierten Lüftern mehr als genug Kühlleistung vorhanden sein.

Das Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt habe ich gewählt, weil es bedeutend effizienter ist als mein aktuelles Netzteil und mir bei dem neuen Gehäuse mit dem Kabel-Management helfen sollte.  Außerdem würde ich die 850 Watt der anderen Netzteile nie ausreizen können.  Die 700 Watt sind für mein System ja schon deutlich mehr als genug.

Dank der 2 TB SSD von Adata könnte ich meine Spiele endlich auf einer SSD speichern  um diese schneller starten zu können. Und zusammen mit den 32 GB an Arbeitsspeicher bräuchte ich meinen PC dann für die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht mehr aufrüsten.

Einen Erfahrungsbericht mit mindestens 1000 Zeichen zu schreiben wäre für mich auch kein Problem.
Die Textlänge habe ich vermutlich schon mit dieser Bewerbung übertroffen.
Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und viel Glück an alle!


----------



## roymungsverkauf (9. Oktober 2020)

Hi Community!

Ich bin gerade beim upgraden meines Systems, daher wären die restlichen Komponenten heiß begehrt  

Hier meine momentane Konfiguration:
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Silent Base 801
Mainboard: Gigabyte B550 Aorus Elite (neu)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (neu)
CPU Kühlung: Scythe Ninja 5
Lüfter: BeQuiet Silent Wings 2, Arctic P14
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3000 MHz CL15 @ 3733 MHz CL16-19-16-28 - 1,35V
SSDs: M.2 Crucial P1 500 GB, Crucial BX500 480 GB, Patriot Burst 960 GB
HDDs: Seagate Barracuda 3 TB + 6 TB
Netzteil: Corsair TX550M 550W 80+ Gold
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Pulse RX 580 8GB
WIFI: Intel AX200 Karte Wifi 6

Verzeiht das Chaos im Gehäuse, nach dem Upgrade wird das Kabelmanagement neu gemacht.

Ausgewählte Komponenten für das Upgrade:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Hier noch ein aktuelles Bild vom Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti 92 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

Damit lässt sich doch so einiges machen, meine Auswahl:
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 


Main System:
Mainboard: GA-Z87X-OC Force
CPU: I7 4790K
RAM: 4x8GB @2400MHz
GPU: AMD R9 480
GPU (Physx): GTX 660
Netzteil: Seasonic 860W
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A79B
Anzeige: Dell PLP 3007WFP + 2x 2007FP @5300x1600
Storage: NVME 2TB (Phison PS5012-E12), Raid 0 2x2,7TB+2x250MB Tiered Storage
Netzwerk: 10Gbit Mellanox ConnectX-2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*AMD R9 480 + GTX 660 raus, RTX 3080 rein!*

Spielerechner der besseren Hälfte:
Mainboard: GA-Z97X-Gaming 3
CPU:  I5 4440
RAM: 4x8GB
GPU: 2x GTX 960 (SLI)
Netzteil: BeQuiet 500W
Anzeige: Dell 2007FP / 1080p Beamer
Storage: Raid 0 4x250GB 850 EVO, Raid 0 2x2,7TB+2x250MB Tiered Storage
Netzwerk: 10Gbit Mellanox ConnectX-2

*GTX 960 raus, AMD R9 480 rein!
Stock CPU Kühler gegen den Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 und No-Name Gehäuse Lüfter gegen die leisen Pure Wings 2 austauschen.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann lässt sich endlich mal bei hochgedrehter Grafik zocken, und wenn die Freundin am zweiten Rechner zockt ist die Kiste hoffentlich mal leiser!


----------



## mra97 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hi Comunity,

Hier mein noch aktuelles System, 

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series R275
Mainboard: ASRock B450 Steel Legend AM4
CPU: Ryzen 5 3400G
CPU-Kühler: Stock Ryzen Wraith Kühler
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) 3200MHz
Netzteil: Corsair RM750x weiß (80 Plus Gold)
SSD: Crucial P1 500GB
WLAN: TP-Link Archer TX3000E
Monitor: Samsung U28D590D (3840x2160 @ 60Hz)

PS: ja ich weiß, dass das Netzteil für die aktuelle Config viel zu stark ist, wollte es aber gleich für später wenn GraKa usw. kommt nicht wieder wechseln müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Auswahl:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Ausgewählt aus folgenden Gründen:

SSD: Ich habe aktuell nur 500GB und da würde sich so eine Speichererweiterung gut anbieten, vorallem da noch ein zweiter M.2 Slot frei ist.
CPU-Kühler: da ich viel auf die Optik achte (hab da irgendwie meinen eigenen kleinen Vogel) wünsche ich mir eine WaKü und vielleicht lässt sich ja aus der CPU noch etwas heraus holen, läuft aktuell noch stock.  Beim Kauf habe ich mich für den Ryzen 5 3400G entschieden da es eine APU ist und ich den Rechner auch schon betreiben wollte, bis ich tatsächlich eine Grafikkarte besitze. (Spielen ist sogar möglich, nur halt mit runtergeschraubten Settings )
Lüfter-Set: Ganz einfach erklärt.. Airflow verstärken wenn die GraKa verbaut ist.
Grafikkarte: um auf ein neues Lv. in meinem Gamingerlebnis zu kommen.  Und mehr als die 3070 würde einfach nicht ins System passen (wahrscheinlich ist diese GraKa für meine CPU zu stark )

Würd mich mega freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werde, werde es aber auch jedem anderen gönnen der gewinnt.

MfG Mario, 
Neuzugang in die PCGH-Comunity


----------



## Fluzziii (9. Oktober 2020)

In meinem alten PC besteht ein dringender Bedarf am einen neuen Mainboard. Von daher diese auswahl für mich 😊

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Steffender (9. Oktober 2020)

Meine Auswahl:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)



Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System:

CPU:I7 6700K

CPU Kühler: Corsair H110i GT
GPU: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming
RAM: 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 G.Skill
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Hero
SSD: 512 GB Samsung SM951-NVMe
HDD1:  2TB HDD
HDD2: 1TB HDD
Netzteil: 550W Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Clear 400C
Lüfter: Standard Gehäuse- und CPU-Kühler Lüfter


----------



## erik1382 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen und ein herzliches Merci an das PCGH-Team für diese Aktion.

Auch dieses Jahr versuche ich mein Glück.
Meine Auswahll:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Kurze Erklärung zur Auswahl:
Eine RTX 3000er wäre zwar sehr reizvoll, aber dafür muss der Unterbau erstmal erneuert werden und da ich vor kurzem erst meine GraKa "erneuert" habe und damit zufrieden bin, bewerbe ich mich mit einem Plattformwechsel.
Mein System wurde 2015/2016 zusammengestellt und dann immer wieder erweitert.
Aktuell arbeite und spiele ich mit folgender Hardware:
AMD FX 8350 auf einem Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0
16 GB G-Skill Ripjaws X 2133 (2x 8 GB-Kit)
Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (mit Arctic PWM-Lüftern nachgerüstet)
Asus Strix Vega 56 OC (neu in 2020)
Seasonic Focus PX 850 Netzteil (neu in 2020)
3x beQuiet Silent Wings 3 140 (Im Deckel und hinten)
3x beQuiet Silent Wings 3 120 (in der Front)
750 GB  SATA SSD von Crucial (500 GB MX 300) und Samsung (250 GB 850 EVO)
4 TB Toshiba HDD
750 GB Samsung Spinpoint (von 2007)
Alles im Corsair Carbide 540 Air verbaut
Als kleinenere Gimicks sind noch eine Aquacomputer Farbwerk und entsprechende LED-Stripes eingebaut.

Das System läuft seit Jahren zuverlässig, aber dennoch wird es langsam Zeit die alte Bulldozer-Plattform zu modernisieren.
Ich liebäugel schon lange mit den Ryzen-CPU´s und würde im Falle der Fälle aktuell in einen Ryzen 3700X investieren.
Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen PC.

Ich hoffe ich bin einer der sechs Glücklichen und wünsche natürlich allen Teilnehmern Glück.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KremitTheFrag (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo werte Redaktion, 
ich hatte gerade bereits aufgerüstet, sodass nur noch ein wenig Feinschliff am System notwendig wäre.

Ich könnte daher noch folgendes Gebrauchen
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei steigendem Verbrauch der Grafikkarte ist sind die weiteren Gehäuselüfter für den Wärmeabtransport eine sinnvole Ergänzung. Eine Dritter, der Frischluft vorne zuführt, eine in der oberen Platte hinten, der warme Luft nach außen mit abführt.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Carbon Wifi
CPU: Core I5 10600k
 GPU: Saphire Nitro + Radeon 5700XT
Ram:  Ballistix 16 GB 3200 Mhz 16er
SSD: WD Black SN750
Netzteil: Super Flower Leadex III
CPU-Kühler Arctic Freezer 34 eSports
Gehäuse Fractal Design Define 7 koplett geschlossen
Gahäuselüfter bei Gehäuse mitgeliefert
Soundkarte: Soundblaster Z

Geplant ist, von einem Full HD Monitor auf einen WQHD Monitor, wenn ich die RTX 3080 bekommen sollte, vauf einen UHD Monitor zu wechseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maluk3000 (9. Oktober 2020)

meinen pc denn ich mir bauen werde wird:

das corsair 4000d windflow in weis
bekommt dazu ein nzxt z390 Bord in weis
worauf ein Intel i7 9700k auf gesetzt wird
gekühlt wird mit einer nzxt kraken x73 
geplant sind die Corsair vengeance rgb pro 322GB (2x16GB)in wies
und zwei mal die schwarze Attrappe


verveinerrn würde ich das ganze gerne mit euren
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)

um dem PC die restlichen Feinheiten zu verschaffen

da noch punkte offen sind könnte ich mir eigentlich noch die
MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte) 
dazu nehmen aber die wird wahrscheinlich optisch der momentan noch asus 1070 dual nicht das wasser reichen können
oder dann wenn sie lieferbar ist der KFA2 3080 in weis

würde mich freuen wenn ich hier Gewinnen würde und ihr mich bei meinem Projekt unterstützt



momentane Komponente sind:
ein asus z97-A mit einem intel i5 4690k getaktet auf 4,38GHz, 16 gb arbeitsspeicher und der eben schon genanten gtx1070, mit einer samsung ssd 840 evo 500GB


----------



## Mr.Pink (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Seit dem 06.10.2000 verfolge ich was bei PCGH passiert und hab auch schon bei etlichen Aktionen teilgenommen, leider immer kein Glück gehabt.
NUN DEN, eigentlich bin ich zufrieden mit meinem System.
Das aus folgenden Komponenten besteht.

CPU: Intel Core i7- 9700 OC auf 4600 Mhz all Code per FSB
Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40 White
MB: Asus Prime Z390-A
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport  LT 3200 32 GB CL16 White OC auf 3400 Mhz
M.2: 1X Samsung 970 Pro 512 GB
            1x Viper VPN100 1TB
Graka: Msi RTX 2080 Ti gaming Z Trio UV 0.9V mit einem Boost bei 1905 MHz Vram 8800 Mhz
Gehäuse: BeQuit Pure Base 500 White mit 2 Bitfenix Spectre 140 Lüfter White
Netzeil: Silverstone Strider SF60F-Ti 600 Watt Titanium

Was noch aufgerüstet werden soll, damit das System noch länger läuft.
In Betracht ziehe ich noch ein Wechsel auf den 9900KS und eine RTX 3080 20 GB.
Dafür wäre das Netzteil zu schwach und der CPU Kühler wird es auch schwer haben.

Daher benötige ich Bescheidene 15 Punkte für:

NETZTEILE
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler
Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)

Würde mich Super freuen, aber da kommt ja wieder das Glück ins Spiel.

Allen einen schönen Tag noch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralfio (9. Oktober 2020)

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Cpu: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87
RAM: 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
              2x4GB biligen DDR3 mit der selben Taktung
GPU: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800
Netzteil: 530 Watt Enermax Revolution XT Modular 80+ Gold
Speicher: 2 TB SanDisk SSD Plus / 2TB HDD 
Monitor: 21,5" LG Electronics 22M45HQ-B 
                      und ein 4k Bildschirm von AOC .

Die weitere Hardware die ich bräuchte
um das System zum laufen zu bringen,
wie die CPU würde ich mir dazu kaufen.

Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt und viel Spaß euch noch.


----------



## XP_oldi (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo  Community,

nachdem mein aktuelles Desktop-System nicht mehr ganz Zeit gemäß ist  , möchte ich gerne
die Chance nutzen um mich wieder auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Aktuell System:
- Pentium III mit 1,01 GHz, 512 MB RAM
- 2x HDD (je 40GB)
- 1x CD-Laufwerk
- 1x DVD Laufwerk
- 1x 3,5 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerk
- Windows XP Professionel


Wunschkonfiguration für das neue System:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ergänzen würde ich das ganze um folgende Komponenten:

- AMD Ryzen 5 5600X (Zen-3)
- MSI Optix MAG322CQR

Viele Grüße an die Community und an das PCGH-Team, das das ganze erst möglich macht!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## highgrey (9. Oktober 2020)

Hier meine Wunsch-Aufrüst Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 Punkte übrig) 

Aktuell habe ich folgende Komponenten im System:

Gehäuse: Dark Base 700
Netzteil: Straight Power 600W
CPU: i7 8700K
GPU: MSI RTX 2080 Gaming Trio X
Mainboard: MSI Z370Gaming PRO Carbon AC
RAM: HyperX 2400 (2*8GB)
Kühlung per Luft mit:  Dark Rock Pro 3 & 3  Silent Wing 3 Gehäuselüftern
SSD:  M2: 256GB;  SSD: 60 1024 + 512 + 256 
HDD: 2*WD 2TB  als Massenspeicher

Nun zur Begründung meiner Aufrüstauswahl:

- meine Arbeitsspeicher ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen und 32 GB sind schon immer mein Wunsch, auch wenn es nicht wirklich viel bringt, aber etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit & funky RGB Beleuchtung wäre was cooles
- eine 2TB M2 SSD, dazu noch mit RGB, das ist mal richtig nett, fraglich ist jedoch ob die RGB hier überhaupt zur Geltung kommt, falls ich gewinne kann ich ja Feedback geben...
- mein Netzteil ist etwas schwach auf der Brust und doch ab und an grenzwertig, da käme mir ein stärkeres sehr gelegen
- Zuletzt die AIO, ist halt mal was anderes wie Luftkühlung, auch wenn mein erster Versuch mit einer AIO leider durch sehr laute Pumpengeräusche nicht wirklich ein Erflog war, aber der Name scheint hier ja Programm zu sein

So nun habe ich meine ganze Hardware hier preisgegeben, wäre dann auch schön wenn ich dafür einen Preis gewinnen würde, falls nicht gönne ich dies natürlich auch allen anderen...

Anbei noch ein Bild meines aktuellen Systems, das mir bis auf die GPU (altbekanntes Problem mit unzureichender Wärmeabführung durch schlechte Wärmeleitpaste und dem daraus resultierenden turbinenhaften Lüfterhochdrehen) bisher keine  großen Probleme macht.


----------



## Razorblade12 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion 

Gerne würde ich meinem PC ein paar neue Komponenten spendieren. Hauptsächlich ist mittlerweile eine neue Grafikkarte fällig, da die, mittlerweile etwas betagte, RX480 so langsam ihre Probleme hat, den AOC 27" WQHD ordentlich zu befeuern.
Miteinher geht hier die Aufrüstung des Netzteils, welches wiederum die Grafik anschieben muss und auch von der Kabelführung nicht optimal ist (zu kurz).
CPU und Mainboard sind neu und auf dem aktuellen Stand, das Gehäuse und die NVME sind ebenso für mein Einsatzgebiet hervorragend geeignet, ich nutze den PC hauptsächlich für Gaming und etwas arbeiten.

Entsprechend ist auch meine Komponentenwahl ausgefallen 

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration (farblich gekennzeichnet sind die Komponenten, welche getauscht werden sollen)

*CPU*AMD Ryzen 5 3600bleibt, ist neu und ausreichend*Grafikkarte*MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GiBSoll ersetzt werden*Gehäuse*Fractal Design Define R6Sehr gutes Gehäuse, bleibt*CPU Kühler*Scythe Kotetsu Mark IIFür die CPU ausreichend*RAM*16GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200Soll erweitert/ersetzt werden*Netzteil*be quiet Pure Power L7 430WEtwas in die Jahre gekommen*Mainboard*MSI X470 Gaming ProBleibt, reicht vollkommen aus*SSD 1*Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB (SATA)Soll ersetzt werden*SSD 2*Corsair MP510 1TB (NVME)Bleibt, ist neu und gut

Was ich mir von der Aufrüstung verspreche?

*Grafikkarte*
Durch den Tausch der Grafikkarte verspreche ich mir deutlich mehr an Leistung in Spielen in WQHD - laut Infos in eurer Aufrüstmatrix sollte dies etwa eine Verdoppelung der Leistung bringen. Nicht beötigte Leistung macht sich dann hier durch einen leiseren und kühleren Betrieb bemerkbar.

*RAM*
Durch die Verdoppelung des Speichers verspreche ich mir, in erster Linie, Zukunftssicherheit und durch die Erhöhung der Taktraten ist sicher das eine oder andere FPS drin. 

*Netzteil*
Das Netzteil ist in die Jahre gekommen und bietet nicht mehr alle benötigten Anschlüsse und die Kabellängen sind nicht mehr ausreichend.
Daher verspreche ich mir ein besseres Kabelmanagement, Zukunftssicherheit und eine höhere Effizienz im Teillastbereich. Für die gewünschte neue Grafikkartesehe ich es als notwendig, das Netzteil aufzurüsten.

*SSD*
Hier würde ich gern komplett auf NVME umrüsten um das Kabelmanagement zu erleichtern und das Gehäuse aufgeräumter zu halten. Zusätzlich verbessert es potentiell den Luftstrom, weniger Kabel zu haben.
Das Board ist geeignet um zwei solcher Laufwerke aufzunehmen. 

Meine Wunschkomponenten :

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Hier ein Blick in meinen aktuellen PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smex (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich wünsche mir von lieben Weihnachts ähm PCGH-Mann*innen:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Aktuell besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:
AsRock x470 Taichi Gaming
Ryzen 5 2600 gekühlt mit einer BQ Silent Loop 280
Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 3200MHz C16
XFX RX480 / Testweise 5700 XT
BeQuiet PurePower 9 600W Silber
128gb Samsung 840 evo SSD
6TB Seagate Baracuda

Gehäuse Modifikationen wurden bereits vorgenommen um alle Komponenten einbauen zu können. 

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir meinem HomeTheater ein wenig mehr leben einhauchen könntet. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_alex (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Bei meinem aktuellen System handelt es sich (leider) um einen Fertig-PC.  Ich habe mein bestes gegeben die Komponenten mit CPU-Z auszulesen. Tatsächlich hat der PC mir erstaunlich gute Dienste geleistet, aber es ist natürlich klar, dass das System für aktuelle Titel nicht mehr geeignet ist:

CPU: Intel Core i5 6400
Grafikkarte: GTX 750 Ti
RAM: 1x8GB DDR3 Nanya Technology
Mainboard: Medion H110H4-CM2
Netzteil: HEC-350TC-4WEM
SSD: 128 GB
HDD: 2 TB
Gehäuse: irgendein Medion Gehäuse

Als Aufrüstung wünsche ich mir diese Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Zusätzlich würde ich natürlich die CPU ersetzen, was sich da auch schon aus der Wahl des Mainboards ergibt.  Wahrscheinlich würde es ein Ryzen 5 3600 werden. Außerdem würde ich noch ein WLAN-Modul einbauen. Für die Flexibilität gehört das für mich einfach dazu.
Zugegeben: Ob da noch von einer Aufrüstung zu sprechen ist, ist fraglich. Was am Ende überbleiben würde ist die HDD und das Gehäuse, falls die neuen Komponenten da rein passen.
Ich bin bisher wirklich kein großer PC-Schrauber. Darum habe ich bisher auch auf einen Fertig-PC gesetzt. Aber mich in den letzten Monaten erstmals richtig mit PC-Komponenten beschäftigt, da ich mit meinem bisherigen System ja eh nicht mehr weit kommen würde. Diese Aktion hier würde mir also wirklich helfen, weil eine Aufrüstung sowieso ansteht. Ich würde mir dann auch zutrauen das ganze selbst zusammenzusetzen.

Viele Grüße,

Alex


----------



## CplAlone (9. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

vielen Dank, dass ihr auch in 2020 wieder eine Pimp my PC Aktion macht, immerhin eine sehr erfreuliche Nachricht in diesem Jahr.

*Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:*

Gehäuse: Coolermaster Centurion 5 II
Gehäuselüfter: 1x Noctua NF-A14 Chromax + 1x BeQuiet Pure Wings 120mm
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (übertaktet auf 3,8 GHz)
CPU-Kühler: Enermax ETS-T50 AXE Silent Edition
Motherboard: Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3
RAM: 2x8GB Crucial Balistix 3000MT/s CL15 (übertaktet auf 3200 MT/s CL 16)
GPU: Gainward GTX 1060 6GB Phoenix
SSD: 250GB Kingston A1000 M.2 & 2TB Crucial MX500
HDD: 2x 1TB WD Blue 7200 rpm (als gespiegeltes Volume, da beide Festplatten nicht mehr die jüngsten sind)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 600W
Fronteinschübe: DVD-Laufwerk und USB 3.0 Hub

*Hier ein paar Fotos meines aktuellen Systems:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Kurze Geschichte zu meinem PC:*

Das Gehäuse, die Festplatten und das DVD Laufwerk sind die ältesten Komponenten und gehören noch zu meinem ersten eigenen PC, den ich (mangels Wissen) gegen Anfang 2013 zusammenbauen ließ.
Seitdem habe ich den PC Stück für Stück aufgerüstet, angefangen mit einer 128GB SSD (nicht mehr im System) und einem weiteren 8GB DDR3 Riegel und gefolgt von einem BeQuiet Pure Rock (an einen Freund verschenkt), der später noch mit einem Shadow Wings Lüfter "getuned" wurde.
Als meine Grafikkarte (GTX 660 Ti) dann letztlich immer mehr Fehler produzierte, musste ich sie Mitte 2016 ersetzen und habe die jetzige GTX 1060 eingebaut.
2017 hatte ich Probleme einige Spiele zu spielen und habe meine CPU und notwendigerweise Motherboard und RAM aufgerüstet.
Seit dem kann mein Vater Solitaire mit einem i5 3570 und 16GB RAM spielen .
2018 habe ich eine NVMe SSD eingebaut, um mit der alten SSD (mangels Speicherplatz) meinem noch älteren Notebook noch etwas frischen Wind zu geben.
Letztes Jahr habe konnte ich noch einen sehr gutes Angebot für die 2TB SSD sichern und so meine beiden Festplatten im Angesicht ihres Alters von einem striped Volume in ein gespiegeltes Volume umwandeln.
Dieses Jahr habe ich meinen RAM gesidegradet (Vengence LPX 3000 MT/s C15 zu den jetzigen), damit ich doch noch auf eine 3200er Takt komme und so noch das letzte stück performance aus meiner CPU holen kann.
Den "alten" RAM habe ich dann zum Geburtstag an einen Freund verschenkt, dem ich einen neuen PC zusammengebaut habe.

Dank des neuen Microsoft Flugsimulators und meinem 1440p 144Hz Monitors stehe ich jetzt wieder vor einem größen Upgrade für die nächste Generation.

*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wenn ich ausgewählt werden sollte möchte ich meinen jetzigen PC (ohne die große SSD und die alten Festplatten) an einen Freund weitergeben, der noch auf Mid Range Hardware von 2014/15 verharren muss, da er es sich aufgrund seines Studiums derzeiz nicht leisten kann und so lieber aufs Spielen verzichtet.
Darum habe ich die Komponenten so gewählt, dass ich nur noch eine GPU und CPU dazu kaufen muss.
Wenn ich mal Glück habe gebe ich gerne etwas davon an Freunde und Familie weiter, damit mehr Leute Freude daran haben.

*Komponenten, die ich noch dazu kaufen werde:*

CPU: Ryzen 5000er CPU
GPU: Nvidia RTX 3000er oder AMD RX 6000er (je nach dem wie sich die Preise und die Leistung gestalten)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmerinnen/Teilnehmern viel Glück und den Auserwählten viel Freude mit ihren Upgrades.
Bleibt alle gesund.

Mit besten Grüßen
CplAlone


----------



## Felix-ohne-Plan (9. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag,
ich bin schon dabei gewesen mich um ein neues System zu kümmern, um mein nun schon fünf Jahre altes Schlachtross abzulösen. Daher freue ich mich wirklich, hier einmal mein Glück versuchen zu dürfen .

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 120 GB
Netzteil: LC650 GP3 650 Watt
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro 4
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 760
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1240 V3
Gehäuse:  Da muss ich leider passen. Es war billig und schwarz. Das hat mir damals gereicht.

Als weitere Komponenten werde ich mir das Lian Li Lancool Mesh II Gehäuse spendieren und einen Prozessor von AMD, bei dem ich mir aber noch nicht sicher bin welchen. Zu dem CPU Thema sind gerne Vorschläge erwünscht.


Meine Beweggründe habe ich in einem kleinen Gedicht zusammengefasst:

_Jeden Tag in den späten Abendstunden
ward ich in meine Welt verschwunden

In etlichen Schlachten focht ich um Leben und Tot
Mein Gerät stets treu, selbst in höchster Not

Doch nun, in den letzten Tagen
vermag ich nicht einmal Minecraft zu wagen

Zwar kann ich mich noch duellieren
doch nur mit der Aussicht, aussichtslos zu verlieren

In meiner Verzweiflung begab ich mich auf die Suche nach neuen Teilen
ich konnte nicht in diesem Tal der Trübsal verweilen

Erstaunen, Entsetzen, die Preise waren intergalaktisch
was ist Schund, was ist Schatz, ist das überhaupt praktisch?

Wer kann mir helfen? Da kam ich auf einen Artikel: AHA!
Wer auch sonst: die PCGHaaaaa!_


Ich hoffe es hat gefallen.

Allen anderen, die auch so leiden wie ich, wünsche ich viel Erfolg und guten Schuss, falls ihr diesen benötigen könnt.

In freudiger Erwartung auf das Ergebnis,
Felix, der, der keinen Plan hat

Hier noch die Bilder:


----------



## Tazzman (9. Oktober 2020)

Moin PCGH Team,

Wie jedes Jahr ein tolles Event was Ihr da wieder auf die Beine gestellt habt … 😊

Hier meine Bewerbung für *Pimp my PC*

Das Ganze soll, sofern es klappen würde, eine Überraschung für meine Frau sein. Sie hat einen schon in die Jahre gekommenen PC, der für Ihre Ansprüche (Hobbyfotografin) schon lange nicht mehr reicht.

Aktuell verbaut ist:

Gehäuse: Antec NSK4100
Netzteil: bequiet Strait Power 10 500W
Mainboard: Z97 Pro4
CPU: i5 4460
CPU Kühler: Boxed
RAM: Teamgroup Elite DDR3 – 1333 4 x 4GB
GPU: 2GB Zotac Geforce GT 720 Zone
HDD 1: Crucial MX100 128GB
HDD 2: Samsung 830 Basic 128GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgesucht habe ich folgende Combo:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Und da ich mein System auch gerade Umbaue, würde einiges der älteren HW (CPU; M.2 SDD, usw.) von mir in Ihrem "Neuen PC" auch ein neues zuhause finden. 

@PCHG Team 
Danke für die Chance und weiter so!

@All 
Viel Spaß und Glück beim Gewinnspiel!


----------



## quietly-thoughtful (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein PC:
CPU:

Ryzen 7 2700
Alpenfön Brocken 3
Ballistix DDR4 3000 Mhz 16 GB
GPU:

ASUS Strix GTX 970 4 GB
System:

ASUS Crosshair VI X370
HDD 1 TB
Sandisk Plus 120 GB
Hamburg Thermaltake 530 Watt

Ziel durch Gewinn-Upgrade:
Keine weiteren Ausgaben.

Die "MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC" ist für mich eine Traumkarte,
dazu brauche ich dann allerdings auch das Netzteil.
Dann fällt noch die Entscheidung:  Board oder SSD.
Meine CPU will ich noch die nächsten 3 Jahre behalten,
wodurch es dann ebenfalls neuere (bessere!?) Mainboards geben könnte.
Die SSD hingegen mit 1 TB kann ich sofort gebrauchen.
Dadurch entscheide ich mich für die SSD.
Wodurch ich zur folgenden Punktevergabe komme:

SSD:
     Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: 
     Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:
     3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:
     MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## spuckyxl (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo da ich schon lange mit dem Gedanken Spiele auf AMD umzusteigen würde ich mich sehr freuen wen einige Komponenten auf die Art in meinen PC gelangen.

*Was zu erwähnen wäre ich möchte gern die Komponenten die Ausgetauscht wurden an jemand weiter geben dessen PC schlechter ist als meiner. Es können alle Teile auf Funktion geprüft werden so das ein anderer Spaß damit haben kann. Festplatten oder SSDs gebe ich nicht weiter wegen dem Datenschutz.

So nun zu meinem System:*

Prozessor:            Intel i7 7820x System nicht gekauft! selbst ist der schrauber 
CPU Kühler:        Enermax LiqTech 2 RGB 360 Withe 360 Wasserkühlung
Mainboard:          MSI X299 TOMAHAWK AC Intel X299 So.2066 Quad Channel DDR4
Arbeitsspeicher:  G.Skill 4X8GB DDR-4 Ram2133
Festplatte:           250GB Samsung 960 Evo   M.2 2280 Intenso 512GB SSD und     1X 1TB SSD Plus SanDisc
Grafikkarte:         Msi-RTX 2080 Gaming X  ( Keine Super )
NetzteilEintrag:  750 Watt Seasonic Prime Modular 80+ Platinum
Gehäuse:             Phanteks Enthoo 719 Big Tower Tempered Glass DRGB

*Teile die ausgetauscht werden sollten:*

RAM:                         Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD:                          Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil:                   Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:            Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:               3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:   MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

*Teile die ich mir noch kaufen würde falls ich Gewinne :*

AMD Ryzen™ 9 3900X  12 Kern CPU zum Rendern und Zocken
Oder den neuen  Ryzen 7 5800X  bzw.  Ryzen 9 5900X  was denkt Ihr ?????
Elgato Game Capture 4K60 Pro MK.2

Ich Spiele zur Zeit  Horizon Zero Dawn und sobald es erscheint Assassins creed Valhalla und Cyberpunk 2077
So nun ein Bildchen vom PC viele Grüße ans Team Tolle Aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrChefcat (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team & Mitstreiter,

Da mein PC System ( Marke Selbstbau ) mitlerweile in die Jahre gekommen ist wollte ich mir ohnehin was neues aktuelles anschaffen... da habe ich heute auf Youtube das neue PCGH Video gesehen und wollte mal mein Glück bei euch versuchen.
Ps. Einen AMD Ryzen7 3700X werde ich noch dazu bestellen.

Ich wünsche allen viel erfolg & möge der gesegnetere unter uns gewinnen.

Mein altes System :

Mainboard            :  Asus M5A99X Evo
CPU                           :  AMD FX 8320 ( OC 4,5 Ghz ), Cpu Kühler - Coolermaster MasterLiquid ML240L RGB
Arbeitsspeicher :  GSkill Sniper DDR3 1866 , 16GB / 4x 4GB
Grafikkarte           :  XFX AMD Radeon RX580 , 8GB ( OC 1450 Ghz über das Bios geflasht )
Festplatten           :  2x Western Digital 1Tb , 1x Samsung SSD 860 Evo 256GB Windows 10 installiert
Netzteil                   :  CoolerMaster G750M 750Watt
Gehäuse                 :  Umgebauter kleiner Tisch


Mein PCGH Wunschsystem :


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mit freudlichen grüßen an alle


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenjoey (9. Oktober 2020)

Servas!

Also mein PC ist von mir selbst zusammengestellt, sowie zusammengebaut worden dementsprechend würde ich den Einbau selber machen.
Ich spiele auf einem SAMSUNG GU55TU8079 LED TV dieser Unterstützt UHD und somit ist meine favorisierte Auflösung  2.560 x 1.440.
Aufgrund dessen brauche ich für die Zukunft eine Leistungsfähige Grafikkarte.
Meine PC Komponenten Gliedern sich wie folgt:


*Gehäuse:                    *
1x NZXT H710i Window Red

*Lüfter:                         *
6x NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS - 120mm PWM
1x NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS - 140mm PWM

*Wasserkühlung:         *
1x be quiet! Pure Loop 360mm

*Netzteil:                       *
1x 750 Watt be quiet! Power Zone CM Modular 80+

*Festplatten:                 *
1x SSD 960GB HyperX Savage 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
1x SSD  240GB HyperX Savage 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 
1x SSD 250GB Samsung MZ-7TE250BW Serie 840 EVO
1x 1TB Silicon Power PCIe M.2 NVMe SSD M.2
1x 4000GB WD Red WD40EFAX 256MB 3.5"

*CPU:                           *
1x AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8x 3.70GHz So.AM4 

*Arbeitsspeicher:         *
4x HyperX Predator 3200MHz DDR4 CL16 DIMM XMP (8GB) RGB

*Mainboard:                 *
1x ASUS ROG Crosshair VII HERO X470 ATX

*Soundkarte:                *
1x Sound Blaster AE 7

*Grafikkarte:                 *
1x  8GB Asus GeForce RTX 2080 ROG Strix OC 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Meine gewählte Komponente wäre:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig).

Da der Rest meines Computer völlig in Ordnung ist "brauche" ich nur eine neue Grafikkarte.


Danke für die Aktion und allen viel Glück!

Grüße Joey


----------



## blubb3435 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH!
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für's Gewinnspiel.

Mein System aktuell:
RAM: 16GB Corsair DDR4 3000MHz
SSDs: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB, 860 EVO 250GB, 860 QVO 2TB
HDD: Samsung 1TB
Netzteil: Corsair CX500
CPU: Intel i5 6600K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C Black Edition
Grafikkarte: Palit RTX 2070
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming3
Gehäuse: Ein altes weißes von NZXT
Kabelmanagement: Keines



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Der i5 ist mit seinen 4 Kernen in die Jahre gekommen und Overclocking auf viel mehr als 4,4GHz ist nicht drin. Das fehlende SMT macht sich in modernen Spielen (und in Battlefield 1) zunehmend bemerkbar. Daher wünsche ich mir das MSI MEG X570 Unify als Unterbau für einen der kommenden Ryzen 5000 mit 8 oder sogar 12 Kernen plus SMT!
Als privates Projekt entwickle ich mit Leidenschaft ein Spiel mit der Unity Engine. Code-Kompilierung skaliert ausgezeichnet mit Kernanzahl. So könnte ich mein Spiel in sehr viel schnelleren Zyklen testen!
Der Dark Rock Pro 4 von Be Quiet und die Silent Wings Lüfter sorgen dafür, dass einem hohen All-Core-Boost auf den vielen Kernen nichts im Wege steht. Das Netzteil mit 700 Watt brauche ich, wenn ich bald die Grafikkarte aufrüsten werde und Big Navi eine ähnlich hohe Leistungsaufnahme wie die Nvidia 3000er Karten bekommt. (Die Nvidia 3080/3070 haben mir zu wenig VRAM)
Die große 2TB SSD von Adata im NVMe Format würde meinen aktuellen Wirrwarr an älteren und kleineren Festplatten sowohl optisch als auch organisatorisch aufräumen.

So please MT- äh, PCGH, Pimp my PC!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwidion76 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH!
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für's Gewinnspiel.


Mein PC:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
32GB DDR4 RAM
HDD 4TB Seagate
SSD 3x(gesammt 2TB Platz)
Gigabyte AORUS B450 PRO Board
Gigabyte AORUS RX 5700 XT Grafikkarte
be quiet! Straight Power 11  Platinum 750W Netzteil
Gehäuse Thermaltake S300 TG Snow
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 AiO Wasserkühlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte gerne:
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Als Gamer wünsche ich mir halt eine Ultra geile(^^) Grafikkarte zum zocken, da ich mit meiner AMD Karte schon ans Limit komme. Falls ich ausgesucht werden sollte, bekommt mein Neffe(14, ebenfalls Gamer) meine jetzige Karte verbaut, da hätten wir also bei was von 


Klasse Aktion wie immer von euch und allen viel Glück


----------



## Tristan0805 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich fürs gewinnspiel!!

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B460M Mortar Wifi (6 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)
 das ist meine Wunschkonfiguration die ich sehr gerne gewinnen möchte um auch aktuelle games wieder zocken zu können ohne probleme.
Ich habe auch schon für einen freund einen PC gebaut und er läuft auch aktuell noch super aber wenn ich gewinnen würde würde ich die komponenten meinem Freund geben damit ehr wieder richtig zocken kann ohne Probleme und ich ihn dann immer unterstütze. 
Ich hoffe ich gewinne es und der Prozessor den ich hab passt dann auch ins mainboard rein und läuft. 
Aber natürlich wünsche ich allen anderen auch viel glück.
Es wäre mega damit der PC endlich ruhig und kühl bleibt ohne probleme.
Zudem seit ihr (PCGH) mega cool rund ums thema PC und Komponenten und die gewinnspiele sind auch mega.
Wie gesagt ich hoffe das ich gewinne und wieder zocken kann. 

Jetziger PC Komponenten:
I5 4700
GTX 970
6gb Ram DDR3
120GB ssd
500ggb festplatte
Windows 10

LG,
Tristan


Tristan0805 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH
> Hiermit bewerbe ich mich fürs gewinnspiel!!
> 
> RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
> ...


Hiermit bewerbe ich mich fürs gewinnspiel!!

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B460M Mortar Wifi (6 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)
das ist meine Wunschkonfiguration die ich sehr gerne gewinnen möchte um auch aktuelle games wieder zocken zu können ohne probleme.
Ich habe auch schon für einen freund einen PC gebaut und er läuft auch aktuell noch super aber wenn ich gewinnen würde würde ich die komponenten meinem Freund geben damit ehr wieder richtig zocken kann ohne Probleme und ich ihn dann immer unterstütze.
Ich hoffe ich gewinne es und der Prozessor den ich hab passt dann auch ins mainboard rein und läuft.
Aber natürlich wünsche ich allen anderen auch viel glück.
Es wäre mega damit der PC endlich ruhig und kühl bleibt ohne probleme.
Zudem seit ihr (PCGH) mega cool rund ums thema PC und Komponenten und die gewinnspiele sind auch mega.
Wie gesagt ich hoffe das ich gewinne und wieder zocken kann.

Jetziger PC Komponenten:
I5 4700
6gb Ram DDR3
120GB ssd
500ggb festplatte
Windows 10

LG,
Tristan


----------



## GEChun (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch gerne Bewerben.

In meinem aktuellem System werkelt noch folgende Komponenten:

*Gehäuse: Lian Li 011 Dynamic 
Mainboard: ASUS X99 Rampage Edition 10
Prozessor: i7-6900k @ 4,0Ghz 
CPU Kühlung: Corsair H150i RGB 
Arbeitsspeicher: (4x16) 64 GB DDR4 @ 3200MHz
Grafikkarte: PowerColor 5700XT RED Devil 
Netzteil: BQ DPP 10  1000 W
Festplatten: 1024 GB 970EVO M.2 + 256GB 840 Pro + 1TB Samsung Evo SSD 
Soundkarte: Creative SBX AE-5 
Monitore: Asus ROG PG27VQ + LG 34GK950F + Samsung C27JG5x*

Mein System ist mittlerweile etwas älter, die CPU von Januar 2016, das Mainboard sogar von 2015.
Auch die CPU Kühlung tüftelt schon seit einiger Zeit bei mir und kommt nun ins 3te Jahr.

Da ich letztes Jahr meine Monitore erweitert hab steht bei mir nun auch ein Grafikkarten Upgrade an, denn ich spiele auch gerne mal in 8560x1440 (bei 144hz). Normalerweise liegt meine Gamingauflösung aber auch bei 3440x1440 @ 144Hz!
Einer der Randmonitore wird auch für Shooter öfter benutzt, hier stelle ich dann gerne auf 2560x1440 @ 165Hz um.

Ich benötige daher mal viel mal wenig CPU Leistung.
Neben des Gamings soll meine CPU aber auch Virtualisierung unterstützten und ich entscheide mich daher lieber für Intel, da ich bei den AMD Mainboards und CPUs öfter von Problemen bei Virtualisierungsunterstützung gelesen habe.

Mein gewünschtes Setup wäre dann wie folgt:

*SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)*

Die Adata XPG sorgt für zusätzlichen Speicher welchen ich sehr gerne sehe.
Mein Netzteil welches ich auch schon seit 2014/2015 nutze kann endlich mal ersetzt werden und ist mit 850W bei den neuen Grafikkarten am Markt auch gut dimensioniert.
Der CPU Kühler wird durch die Be Quiet Pure Loop erneuert.
Und als Mainboard wird das X99 gegen das MSI MPG Z490 ersetzt, welches ich dann vermutlich mit einem I7-10700, I9-10850k oder I9-10900K ersetzten werde.

Neben dem von Euch gesponsertem Upgrade werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch eine der neuen Radeon Karten kaufen, denn die 16GB machen bei meinem Monitor Setup mehr Sinn und sind deutlich zukunftssicherer! Auch hier könnte ich dann über die alte Hardware mit RX 5700XT und neue Hardware mit RX 6xxx berichten! Natürlich mit den von Euch gesponserten Komponenten!

Ich denke Euch aber schon im vor raus für die Aktion, echt Klasse Danke!
Und noch ein kleines Bild von meinem Setup an dem auch noch fleißig gewerkelt wird bzw aufgeräumt wird (Kabelmanagement ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuitz (9. Oktober 2020)

Mein PC: 
Prozessor: i5 4570
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 RAM
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro 4
SSD: 128 GB Kingston SSD
HDD: 1 TB
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 970
Netzteil: 500 Watt BeQuiet Pure Power
Gehäuse: 25€ Sharkoon Gehäuse aus dem Jahr 2014
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn (welcher genau weiß ich nicht mehr)
Laufwerk: DVD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein schlechter Rechner, zumindest war er das mal vor 5 Jahren. 

Mein Wunsch: 
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte) 

Dazu noch ne größere SSD und nen neuen Prozessor und ich kann endlich auf 1440p umsteigen.


----------



## Herrmannsens (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH!

Ich steige derzeit von der Konsole auf einen PC um und würde eure Teile in dem neuen PC verbauen.

Für das System geplant sind:
Gehäuse: NZXT H510i
Ram: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro Schwarz 2x8 GB DDR4 3600
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
CPU-Kühler: NZXT Kraken X53
Netzteil: bequiet! Straightpower 11 850W Gold
SSD: Samsung qvo 860 1TB

Dazu würde ich dann das Mainboard, die Garfikkarte und die SSD aus dem Gewinnspiel verbauen! 

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der PC wird von mir mit der Unterstützung eines erfahrenen Kollegen zusammengebaut, das ganze würde ich dann für das Forum dokumentieren und einen kleinen Testbericht verfassen.
Ein Bild des Rechners würde ich dann beim zusammenbau nachreichen!

Danke schonmal für das coole Gewinnspiel und die Chance auf ein echtes Upgrade. 
P.s. eure Videos helfen einem echt bei dem Einstieg in die Welt des Gamings auf einem PC, weiter so!


----------



## tunexor (9. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Euer Gewinnspiel!

Mein aktuelles System:

*Mainboard: *
- ASrock X470 Taichi
*CPU: *
- Ryzen 2700X
*RAM: *
- 32GB G.SKILL Trident Z DDR4 3200MHz
Grafikkarte: 
- Sapphire Vega64 Nitro+
*SSDs*: 
- Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
- Samsung 860 Evo 1TB
*HDD: *
- WD Blue 2 TB
*Netzteil: *
- Be Quiet! Straight Power11 750w
*Gehäuse: *
- Be Quiet! Silent Base 800
*Lüfter: *
- Scythe Lüftersteuerung, 
- 1x Be Quiet! Silent Wings3 120
- 2x Be Quiet! Silent Wings3 140mm
- 1x Be Quiet! Pure Wings2 140mm (defekt, rattert und muss getauscht werden)
*CPU-Kühler: *
- Be Quiet! Dark Rock 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Komponenten wünsche ich mir, um meinen PC noch kühler und leiser zu bekommen und um den MS-Flugsimulator fluffiger auf meinem neuen LG 34" uwqhd betreiben zu können:

*SSD*: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
*Netzteil*: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set: *3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Vinchek (9. Oktober 2020)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das Gewinnspiel!

Mein Computer:
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-4770K
GPU: Sapphire RX 590 Nitro+ Special Edition
Mainboard: MSI H81M-P33
RAM: Corsair XMS3 16GB 2x8GB DDR3 1333Mhz 
Gehäuse: bequiet! SILENT BASE 600 Orange
HDD: 1x 1000GB Seagate
SSD: 1x Samsung 860 EVO 500GB
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze 630W


Ich habe mich für diese Komponenten entschieden:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir ein neues Netzteil, eine neue CPU (Ryzen 3700x/5xxx)
und einen passenden Arbeitsspeicher.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## zPow (9. Oktober 2020)

*Punktevergabe*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hallo, geehrtes PC Hardware Team mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das Ihr ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet, wo es um das Aufrüsten des Computers geht, also liste ich euch meine Computerspezifikationen auf.
Als Gehäuse nutze ich ein BeQuiet Pure Base 500 Windows Midi-Tower in Schwarz.
ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS, ist das Mainboard, welches ich vor kurzem aufgerüstet habe.
Die Grafikkarte, welche ich derzeit besitze ist die GTX 1660 von Palit, welche an sich nicht schlecht ist, aber gerade bei aufwendigeren Titeln wie Red Dead Redemption 2 oder AC Odyssey eine gerade noch spielbare Leistung auf 1080p erzielt.
CPU ist ein Ryzen 7 1800x verbaut (gebraucht gekauft) mit einem billo Kühler (neu gekauft), welcher durch den Transport leichte Mängel aufwies.
Gepowert wird das ganze durch ein Bronze 550 Watt Netzteil.
Als Ramkit dient mir das Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB Kit DDR4 3200MHz, welches ich ebenfalls gebraucht erworben habe.
Speicher habe ich insgesamt 1tb in form von 500gb NVMe SSD und einer SATA 3 SSD 500gb.
Mein Vorhaben ist, dass ich meine ''alten'' Computerkomponenten, welche ich dann nicht mehr brauchen kann meinem Bruder gebe, welcher zwar auch einen Computer besitzt,
aber ziemlich veraltete Komponenten enthält.
(GTX 970 Ti, mit i5 4440 4core Prozessor.)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich gewinnen könnte, im Anhang befinden sich Bilder,
freundliche Grüße,

Felix Zeller


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

meine bisherigen Erfahrungsberichte in den letzten 11 Jahren im PCGH Forum:






						Erfahrungsberichte Hardware und Kühlung
					

1.) [Update: Dritter Mora + Passivbetrieb] Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht: Kühlleistung 2xMora (Mora3 360 + Nova1080 60mm)  2.) Wakü-PC im Bilderthread  3.)Erfahrungsbericht CPC Schnellkupplungen  4.) Step Down Converter: Drehzahlanpassung der Wasserpumpe  5.) [Review] 17 Jahre alter AC Cuplex vs...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Mein Erfahrungsbericht konzentriert sich auf die Grafikkarte.

Genauer gesagt, um den *Vergleich* zwischen dem originalen *Luftkühler* und dem vorgesehenen *Fullcover Wasserkühler, *den ich* selber einkaufe*:



			https://www.alphacool.com/shop/grafikkarten-wasserkuehler/nvidia-fullsize/27987/alphacool-eisblock-aurora-plexi-gpx-n-rtx-3090/3080-gaming-x-trio-mit-backplate?c=20538
		


Es gibt ausführliches Text- und Bildmaterial zu den Aspekten ...

- Übertaktung (maximales Powerlimit, maximal mögliche Anhebung des Chip- und Speichertaktes)

-  Undervolting (möglichst hoher Takt bei möglichst geringer Spannung ohne PL Begrenzung über den Afterburner Curved Editor)

- Temperaturmessung Backplate Luftkühler vs. Wasserkühler mit Laser Infrarot Thermometer

- Leistungsvergleich in Benchmarks

- Temperaturvergleich in Benchmarks


*Hintergrund: *

Im August 2020 habe ich meine bisherige Grafikkarte verkauft, um entweder auf AMD Big Navi oder Nvidia Ampere zu wechseln.
Ein Vergleich der neuen Graikkarte mit der aktuell verbauten sehr schwachen und alten Übergangskarte macht in meinen Augen wenig Sinn. 
Deshalb der angedachte Vergleich "Luft vs. Wasser".


*Hardware:*

Prozessor                    i7-7820X
Grafikkarte                 *Asus EN9800GT Hybrid Power*
Arbeitsspeicher       16GB DDR4  3000
Mainboard                   MSI X299 Raider
Gehäuse                        InWin303
Netzteil                          600 Watt Be Quiet Staright Power E10 CM 
Festplatten                  970Evo+960 Evo + 850 Evo                                                        
Betriebssysteme      Windows 8 & 10                                        


*Ausgewählte Produkte für Pimp my PC 2020*

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


*Bilder PC:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drno2009 (9. Oktober 2020)

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Core I5 3470 Code Name: Ivy Bridge
CPU Kühler: Artic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2
RAM: 1x 8GB DDR 3
Mainboard: MSI B75A-G43
Netzteil: Be Qiet Pure Power 10
Grafikkarte: RX 580 Nitro+
Speicher: Samsung Evo 840 500 GB
Gehäuse: Nicht zu ermitteln, eines mit Beulen und Kratzer
Lüfter: Honeywell HAT-900E Kraftvoller und geräuscharmer Turbo-Ventilator 40W
+ Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 120mm


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Diese Teile würde ich dazukaufen:

*RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3600 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 11 PC Netzteil ATX 750W
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 140x140x25mm 1600 U/min
Gehäuse: Phanteks Eclipse P600S gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz*


Ich habe meinen PC im Jahr 2012 gekauft. Damals wollte ich eigentlich nur einen PC mit einer AMD Radeon 7870 haben und einer Intel-CPU. Ich habe den dann auch recht günstig bekommen und die 7870 habe ich erst vor kurzem gegen die RX 580 getauscht, es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Obwohl ich auf 1080P spiele, limitiert die CPU, dazu kommt noch, dass bei zu großer Belastung der PC einfach ausgeht und sich kaum wieder einschalten lässt. Ich habe im letzten Jahr das Netzteil austauschen lassen, aber der Fehler besteht weiterhin.
Die Lösung: Bei geöffnetem Seitenteil ein 40W Lüfter direkt in das Gehäuse blasen lassen…
Jetzt sind die Temperaturen mehr als in Ordnung und der PC bleibt stabil. Aber auch dauer nervt das ganze doch sehr.
Zum Gehäuse kann ich nicht viel schreiben, es ist aber aus Metall und sehr stabil, wir haben bereits viel durchgemacht und irgendwie habe ich auch eine ziemliche Delle auf die Oberseite rein gehauen, ich kann oder mag mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, wie das passiert ist.
Durch die Bewerbung hoffe ich, dass ich mir ein komplett neues System bauen kann. Ich würde mir als CPU einen Ryzen 5 3600 holen und wäre dann für die nächsten Jahre glücklich und zufrieden und würde dann mein altes System in einen wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken.


----------



## Koroschi (9. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag PCGH,

meine aktuelle Rechenmaschine besteht aus der Hardware wie folgt

*CPU:*
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X

*CPU-Kühler:*
Dark Rock Pro 4

*Motherboard:*
Asus Prime X470-Pro

*Arbeitsspeicher:*
2x G Skill Aegis F4-3000C16-16GISB (32 GB)

*Grafikkarte:*
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56

*Netzteil:*
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W

*Gehäuse:*
NZXT Phantom Big-Tower

*Gehäuselüfter:*
2x Noiseblocker, 3x NZXT, 2x Noctua

*Monitor:*
Samsung C27HG70

*Laufwerk:*
LG BH12LS38 Blu-ray Disc Rewriter Internal SATA 12x

*Festplatten:*
1x Corsair Force MP300 240 GB M.2 PCIe Gen. 3 x2 NVMe-SSD
1x Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
1x Samsung SSD 830 Series ATA Device 512GB
1x Western Digital WD20EARS Caviar Green 2TB
1x Seagate SkyHawk ST4000VX007 4TB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die folgende Hardware würde ich mich tierisch freuen:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkt übrig)


Meine Gehäuse ist schon in 2.Generation von Hardware bewohnt und dennoch bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der Rechner ist kühl und die Lüfter sind leise. Ich habe eine RTX 3070 ausgewählt, aus dem Grund weil ich eigentlich nie genug Grafikpower haben kann. Die CPU ist noch völlig okay, schon aus dem Grund das ich meistens im GPU Limit verharre, durch gewisse Mods, ReShade und Downsampling (schnelle Multiplayerspiele mal außen vor). Zu der Grafikkarte brauche ich notwendigerweise ein stärkeres Netzteil und eine neue SSD habe ich ausgewählt, da mein SSD-Speicher für Spiele schon wieder knapp wird.

Danke für die Chance an dem Preisausschreiben und mögen die lausigsten Systeme gewinnen


Beste Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Palmdale (9. Oktober 2020)

Aloha PCGH-Redaktion, 
find die Aktion wieder klasse und hab in der Print schon überlegt, was ich eigentlich wählen könnte. Ausgehend vom aktuellen System (aus der Hardware-Umfrage rauskopiert):



OSWindows 10 Home 64 bitPCMBMSI Z370 GAMING PRO CARBONIntel Z370CPUCore i7 8700K @ 6 x 4800 MHzGPUSlot 1GeForce GTX 1080 TiMSI11 GB GDDR5XRAMSlot 1G.SkillDDR4 - 36028 GBSlot 2G.SkillDDR4 - 36028 GBSlot 3G.SkillDDR4 - 36028 GBSlot 4G.SkillDDR4 - 36028 GBDisplay(s)Slot 1Idek Iiyama24.9"PL25901920 x 108060 HzSlot 2ASUS27.2"ROG PG279Q2560 x 1440144 HzHDD/SSDSlot 1Western DigitalWDC WD15EADS-00S2B0HDD1501 GBSlot 2Samsung850 EVOSSD1000 GBSlot 3ToshibaTOSHIBA DT01ACA300HDD3001 GBSlot 4CrucialCT512MX1001SSD512 GBSlot 5Samsung960SSD500 GBSlot 6Samsung970SSD1000 GBSlot 7ToshibaTOSHIBA DT01ACA300HDD3001 GB


Dabei fällt natürlich die Wahl auf ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte und könnte damit meinem Kumpel und seiner 970 wiederum meine 1080Ti schenken. Quasi Geschenk gegen Geschenk, will mich ja nicht lumpen lassen und zwei freuen sich. Das vielleicht passende CPU Upgrade auf nen 10850k (oder was bei AMD noch dieses Jahr ums Eck biegt) fällt dann in meine Kategorie, somit ist die Wahl: 

-  MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte, das DPP750W sollts packen) 
-  3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte, gute Lüfter kann man immer brauchen und das Gehäuse upgraden)
- Einblick in den derzeitigen Rechner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In jedem Fall allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## Furthi (9. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag liebes PCGH Team,

Das ist eine geniale Aktion und im Grunde wollte ich meine alten Rechner pimpen lassen (falls ich ausgelost werden sollte). Doch mein Freund hat sich seit Monaten abgeplagt und viele seiner Sachen verkauft um einen PC sich selbst zusammenzustellen. Leider hat es auf Grund von Corona (Kurzarbeit) und unseres Welpen wegen nicht ganz geklappt wie er es sich gewünscht hätte. Am 24.10. hat er Geburtstag und würde sich über so ein nachträgliches Geschenk sehr freuen, da er auch dieses Jahr aus finanziellen Gründen nicht feiern will.

Deshalb würde ich mich für ihn sehr freuen, doch ich kenne mich leider nicht so aus und versuche mich da irgendwie zurecht zu finden.

Ich habe die Rechnung hier von seinem Einkauf

Sein PC:
CPU AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8 x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
MB MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk ATX, So. AM4 (7C91-001R)
32GB (2x 16384MB) Corsair Vengeance
be quiet Straight Power 650W

Er sprach immerzu, dass es zu wenig Watt für die neuen Grafikkarten sind und er meinte die Karte koste 500,00 €. Daher denke ich es ist die Karte mit 3070 (war das einzige was ich im Internet über neue Grafikkarten fand). 


Pimp my PC Auswahl:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marco

PS: Ich hoffe meine Auswahl ist richtig. Ich habe sehr lange gebraucht für die Auswahl, da ich gar keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## Nachtschrei123 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das Gewinnspiel. 

Bevor ich mein System aufliste sei gesagt, dass es sich um einen seit jetzt knapp 5 Jahren laufenden Dauerversuch in sachen Öl-Kühlung handelt. Vor 2015 habe ich mich immer wieder aus reiner Neugier mit dem Thema Ölbadkühlung beschäftigt und immer wieder das Internet dazu durchforstet. Leider waren die Ergebnisse immer eher  ernüchternd, da kaum jemand seine Hardware freiwillig aus Neugier unter Öl stellt. So waren die Rechercheresultate immer auf Spekulation und Halbwissen basierend. Vorallem die Annahme Kondensatoren und Widerstände würden unter Einfluss von Öl nach spätestens 2 Jahren den Geist aufgeben, hielt sich hartnäckig. Nachdem über lange Zeit jegliche Informationsbeschaffung mehr oder weniger glaubwürdig und mehr unzufriedestellend war, entschied ich mich dazu mein nächstes System kurzehand dem selbst Test zu unterziehen. Ziel der Sache war es ein nahezu lautloses System zu schaffen, herauszufinden welchen praktischen Einfluss die Unterschiede in Sachen Wärmekapazität und Wärmeleitfähigkeit im gegensatz zu Wasser haben, zu testen ob die Hardware auf dauer einem Schaden unterliegt, wie viele OC-Reserven durch die Mehrkühlung geschaffen werden und zu guter letzt ein optisch ausgefallenes System zu besitzen das man nicht alle Tage sieht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genutzt wurde für diesen Versuch folgende Hardware:

Mainboard: Asus X-99A
CPU: Intel i7-5820k (übertaktet auf 4,6Ghz) gekühlt wird dieser von einer CoolerMaster AIO zur Vergrößerung der                          wärmetauschenden Fläche zum Öl (sie liegt also ebenfalls im Ölbad)
RAM: 4x Corsair Vengeance 4GB 2133Mhz (übertaktet auf 2800Mhz)
GPU: Palit GTX 980TI SuperJetstream (übertaktet auf 1550Mhz)
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 500Gb
PSU: Antec VP550P (535Watt)

Bauteile der Ölbadkühlung (gleichzeitig Case):

22L Medizinisches Weißöl
Acryl Aquariumbecken 25L Fassungsvermögen (Öl geeignet)
Teichpumpe mit einem Durchsatz von 1500L/h (Öl geeignet)
Kühlerschläuche aus dem KFZ mit einem Innendurchmesser von 30mm (Öl geeignet)
Original Radiator/Wärmetauscher eines Ford Mondeo
6 Gehäuselüfter mit einem Durchmesser von 200mm (Max Drehzal: 800U/Min)

Ergebnis des 5jährigen Dauerversuchs:
Alle gesezten Ziele wurden erreicht.
Das system ist nahezu Lautlos. Es wurde bewusst ein so großer Radiator gewählt, um so viel Kühlfläche wie nur möglich zur Verfügung zu haben. Das System läuft im Leerlauf-, Surf- und Medienbetrieb immer passiv. Öl, CPU und GPU überschreiten dabei niemals eine Temperatur von 45Grad. Erst wenn eine echte Last anliegt schalten nach einer gewissen Zeit die Lüfter ein. Dies geschieht erst, wenn eines der Bauteile die 60Grad grenze knackt. Die Pumpe ist so gut wie nicht zu hören und die Lüfter geben mit ihren 800U/min nur minimal wahrnehmbare Geräusche von sich. 
Die maximal von mir gemessene Temperatur in der gesamten Zeit, beträgt an der CPU 62Grad und an der GPU 64Grad. (Gemessen an einem Sommertag mit 37Grad Spitze).
Da Öl eine geringere Wärmekapazität und eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat als Wasser, wurde eine Pumpe mit sehr hoher Durchflussrate gewählt um diese Eigenschaften auszugleichen. Auch das hat mit Erfolg funktioniert. Das Öl im Becken wird gleichmäßig umgewälzt, so das keine Hitzezentren entstehen. Schäden konnten über die gesamten 5 Jahre nicht festgestellt werden (Kondensatoren und Widerstände halten also entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung stand). Das Öl würde in der gesamten nicht einmal gewechselt, da es weiterhin geruchsneutral ist, sich keine Partikel binden und keine Abscheidungen stattgefunden haben. Zu guter letzt sprechen die OC Ergebisse für sich. Die Grenze stellt hier aber nicht die mögliche Kühlung dar, sondern das Netzteil. Mit einer gesamt Leistungsaufnahme von 445Watt (gemessen über HWInfo) liege ich 1Watt über die möglichen Leistungsabgabe der relevanten 30A Schiene des Netzteils. Über all das hinaus habe ich auch das Ziel der Optik ebenfalls erreicht. Geschmäcker sind bekanntlicher weise verschieden. Aber ausgefallen ist es. Darauf kann man sich einigen. (Ein wenig wie ein SiFi Generator)

Fazit: Meine gesetzten Ziele wurden erreicht und meine Fragen beantwortet. Empfehlen würde ich einen Nachbau aber nicht. Zum einen ist der Kostenaufwand zu extrem für die daraus resultierenden Ergebnisse (360€ für die Gesamten Kühlaufbau) und zum anderen ist eine solche Kühllösung alles andere als praktisch. Arbeiten am PC sind mit Sauerei verbunden, der PC ist nicht mehr transportabel usw.

Nun zum Gewinnspiel: 

Die gewählten Komponenten sind folgende:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 45 (8 Punkte übrig)

Dazu gekauft werden: 
passender AMD Prozessor (welcher genau hängt von den kommenden Benchmarks der kommenden Generation ab)
Dazu passendes Mainboard
RAM mit mindestens 3600Mhz

Ziel ist es, das System auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen und zu testen wie viel mehr Leistungsaufnahme und der daraus entstehenden Abwärme der Kühllösung zugemutet werden können. (OC-Potenzial eingeschlossen)
Dies trifft sich mit einem stärkeren Netzteil und den neuen Leistungshungrigen Nvidia Karten sehr gut.
Der von euch geforderte Erfahrungsbericht hängt damit natürlich zusammen. Wenn auch allgemeines Interesse innerhalb der Community besteht, gibt es gerne auch einen ausführichen Bericht in dem ich allen bestehenden Fragen der Leser nachgehen werde (Mit Messdaten versteht sich). Ich hoffe ich habe euer Interesse geweckt und konnte überzeugen.

Viel Glück auch allen anderen und schöne Güße,

Euer Lars.


----------



## Aspec (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Sehr Ehrenhaft was ihr zur Zeit raushaut, allein die Jubiläumsgewinnspiele sind schon nice.
Wäre wirklich edel zu gewinnen, dem Ziel in sehr guter Qualität meinen PC zu genießen ein großes Stück näher 
Zuletzt habe ich mir einen Monitor geholt der aktuell noch bezahlt wird. Leider schafft es meine GTX 1650 nicht in allen Bereichen das Teil komplett aus zu reizen.


*CPU:*
i5-7600k 3,80GHz

*CPU-Kühler:*
LC-Power Komplettwasserkühlung

*Motherboard:*
Prime Z270-K

*Arbeitsspeicher:*
2x 8GB G-Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4 2800MHz

*Grafikkarte:*
GTX 1650 4GB

*Netzteil:*
Corsair CX 600

*Gehäuse:*
Thermaltake Xaser 3

*Monitor:*
HP 27xq, 27"Zoll, WQHD, 144HZ

*Festplatten:*
500 GB Samsung 860 evo


Meine Pimp-my-PC Auswahl wäre:

Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Da ich aktuell keine Gehäuselüfter habe würde ich mich für diese entscheiden.
Auch wäre es ganz nett mal ein neues Gehäuse hier stehen zu haben, das Xaser 3 ist mittlerweile ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen. Viele Teile des Gehäuses funktionieren nicht mehr (Lüftersteuerung, Temperaturüberwachung, USB-Ports oben).

Allerdings wäre meine nächste Anschaffung eine Grafikkarte und danach einen neuen Prozessor, eventuell einen i9, damit der auch hinterherkommt, da ich bevorzugt Games Spiele an meinem Rechner und ich denke das ich mit dem Innenleben erstmal mehr spaß habe als einem neuen Gehäuse. Wäre mir eine Riesenhilfe und schonmal ein großer Schritt zu dem Rechner wie ich ihn mir vorstelle.

Sorry für das grausige Aussehen von dem Gehäuse, ist glaube von 2004 oder so versuche alles in Schuss zu halten aber das Gehäuse ist ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen die teilnehmen viel Glück!

beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Diken (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

vielen Dank für die sehr nice Aktion 👍😎

Meine aktuelles System

CPU: Intel I7 4790k
GPU: Asus ROG Strix RTX 2070 Super OC
RAM: 2 x 8GB DDR3 (HyperX Fury 1600Mhz & Adata 800MHz)
Board: Gigabyte Z97p-d3
Netzteil: cooler Master G650M
Gehäuse: Sharkoon
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 33
Lüfter: 4x günstige Gehäuselüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunschkonfiguration:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)

Da ich komplett aufrüsten muss weil mich meine CPU ausbremst,
würde ich dann noch einen i7-10700 oder i9-10900 dazu kaufen.
Meine Spiele sind momentan PUBG, COD Warzone und das kommende AC Valhalla
in WQHD mit 144Hz Monitor. Mein System schafft momentan je nach Spiel 90-120 FPS.
Ziel ist es alles mit 144 FPS ziemlich stabil in WQHD zum laufen zu bringen.

Grüße Diken


----------



## mbauer85 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redakteure und -Community,
hier meine Wunschconfi:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

Ryzen 9 3900x
Asus X570 Strix-E
32GB Crucial Balistix Sport 3000 CL15
MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio
Creative Soundblaster ZxR
BeQuiet! SP 11 550W Gold
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe TG
Alphacool Custom Wakü CPU + GPU
500GB Sandisk Extreme Nvme SSD
1000GB Crucial MMX200
1000GB Samsung HDD
32" UHD Monitor @ 60Hz
27" WQHD Monitor @ 144Hz
TrackIr


Mit der Anschaffung einer neuen Graka möchte ich noch auf die neuen AMD Karten warten und ob sich das mit der Speicherverdopplung bei den neuen GeForce bewahrheitet. Und leider bietet die 2080 auch noch genug Leistung für DCS und Assetto Corsa in UHD @60Hz kontinuierlich darzustellen


----------



## Komroff (9. Oktober 2020)

*Serwas aus der Steiermark*,

Bin beim Youtube zappen zufällig bei eurem "Pimp my PC" Gewinnspielvideo hängengeblieben, als ich mich durch Hardwaredschungel gekämpft hab um wieder auf den neuesten Stand der Technik zu kommen. Ich war tatsächlich gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Teilen für mein Biest, da es doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist. Es geht zwar noch alles aber anhand der Spec Liste werdet ihr erkennen, dass es schon ein paar Upgrades vertragen könnte.

Ich würde mich sehr über das „MSI MEG X570 Unify“ Mainboard und die „MSI Geforce RTX 3070“ Grafikkarte freuen. Meiner Meinung nach geht nichts über eine solide Basis auf der man aufbauen kann. Weiters würde ich meinem Biest noch einen „AMD Ryzen 7 3800X“ Chipsatz und neue „Corsair Vengeance“ (2x 8GB) RAM Riegel aus der eigenen Tasche spendieren. Falls mein Thermaltake CPU Kühler nicht mehr kompatibel sein sollte würde meinem Biest auch noch mit einem „Noctua NH-U12A“ CPU Kühler upgraden. Die restlichen Komponenten sollten eigentlich noch passen.

Wie ihr auf dem Bild sehen könnt halte nicht viel von dem Trend das Gehäuse wie einen Weihnachtsbaum zu dekorieren. Hauptsache groß, damit alles reinpasst und Platz zum Atmen hat. Aus diesem Grund begleitet mich mein Tower auch schon seit 15 Jahren.



*Rig Specs:

CPU: *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
*Grafikkarte:* Zotac GTX 960 2GB
*Mainboard: *Asus M5A88-V Evo
*Arbeitsspeicher: *2 x Corsair Vengeance 8GB (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10)
*Netzteil: *Chieftec Nitro BPS-650C
*Festplatten: *1x Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB
2x WD Red Plus 4TB
*Lüfter: *3x Noctua NF-S12-1200
*CPU Kühler: *Thermaltake
*Gehäuse: *Chieftec Mesh Big-Tower (CA-01SL-SL-B)



*Meine Wunschliste:*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vedder73 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder am Start....
irgendwann schaff ichs ja vielleicht auch mal in den Club der Glücklichen Gewinner...

Dieses Jahr ist für mich irgendwie anders, weil ich zum ersten Mal mit Eigenkapital in der Hinterhand antreten kann.
Nach dem Abrauchen meiner treuen AMD HD7950 Grafikkarte im Februar, wurde eine kleine Spardose neben dem PC aufgestellt und mit übrigem Klötergeld bespart...da sind jetzt mehr als 850€ zusammengekommen.

Dieses Kapital zusammen mit "Pimp my PC" macht ein System möglich, was ich mir bisher nur erträumen konnte und die technische Rangordnung bei uns wieder gerade rückt. Wenn sich sich mein 13-jähriger Sohn nämlich spätestens zu Weihnachten die PS5 kauft (Geld hat er schon zusammen), dann kann ich zum Spielen in sein Kinderzimmer gehen. Das muss unbedingt verhindert werden...

*Der Status Quo:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboard:   ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac
CPU:                 AMD Ryzen 2200G
GPU:                 integrierte Vega 8
RAM:                2x8GB Corsair Venegance DDR4 3000Mhz
Netzteil:          Corsair SF600 (W)
SSD:                   Kingston  SA2000 1TB M2

Meine "Pimp my PC"-Auswahl:

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


*Die teuren Konsequenzen:*

-Netzteil zu schwach
-CPU nicht mehr angemessen
-Mainboard ohne PCIe 4.0 und bis auf weiteres ohne Ryzen 5000-Support
-Monitor nur FullHD 

folglich wird von mir angeschafft:

Neues Netzteil:          Corsair SF750 (größtmögliches SFX-Netzteil am Markt mit 750W)         160€
Neue CPU:                    AMD Ryzen 5600X                                                                                                            ca.300€
Neues Mainboard:   Gigabyte B550 I AORUS PRO AX                                                                                    170€
Neuer Monitor:          BenQ EL2870UE                                                                                                                       220€
*        850€*

Bei ebay sollten aus den Verkaufserlösen von CPU, Mainboard, Netzteil und RAM sogar noch genug Euros zusammenkommen, um 2x16GB DDR 3600+ zu ermöglichen.

*Die praktischen Konsequenzen:*

Wie soll so eine Monsterkarte in das Gehäuse passen???
Ein Dummy zeigt es...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nennt man dann wohl Vollausbau!!
Unterhalb der Karte sind nur einige unsauber verlegte Kabel, 
die sich leicht anders verstecken lassen.

Womit ich bei den nötigen Basteleien wäre:
-Das ITX-Mainboard bekommt einen 1,5cm hohen Sockel, um      die Kabel versteckt darunter zu verlegen.
-Die Rückwand muss geändert werden. Die Slotblende der    RTX3080 sitzt tiefer als die vorher verbaute HD7950 und das  Mainboard wandert ja 1.5cm nach oben.
-Der Deckel braucht größere Lüftungsausschnitte links (und aus optischen Gründen auch rechts), um auch den 3. Graka-Lüfter mit ausreichend Luft zu versorgen.
Da ich schon das ganze Gehäuse selbst gebaut habe ( Mein HEPC-Eigenbau ), darf ich garantieren, dass mich die nötigen Änderungen handwerklich nicht überfordern.

*Das fantastische Endergebnis...*

...wäre ein voll 4K-tauglicher Spielerechner mit wohnzimmertauglicher Optik und zugleich eine erste Machbarkeitsstudie der RTX3080 in SFX-Kleingehäusen. Die gewählte CPU (Ryzen 5600X) mag etwas "klein" wirken, entlastet mit nur 65W TDP aber entscheidend das Netzteil. Zudem hat "der Raff" in seinem Artikel eindrücklich gezeigt, wie sehr sich der Prozessor in 4K langweilt.
Leider "konkurriere" ich mit meiner Auswahl der RTX3080 mit vielen, vielen anderen Aufrüstkandidaten, so dass ich nur hoffen kann, dass Stephan genau wie ich, von den herkömmlichen Tower-PCs ein wenig gelangweilt ist.
Verdient habens nämlich eigentlich alle...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spielverderb0r (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

eine sehr schöne Aktion von euch, für die ich mich hiermit bewerben möchte.

Auf meine Wunschliste haben es diese Komponenten geschafft:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig) 

Noch dazukaufen würde ich eine wohl für den Anfang ein Ryzen 7 3700X und evtl Anfang des nächsten Jahres eine neue Graka, wobei ich mich da nicht entschieden habe ob und was..

Aktuell ist bei mir folgendes verbaut:

CPU = i5 7600
CPU Kühler = Cooler Master MasterLiquid Ml240
Board = MSI Z270 Gaming M5
RAM = 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 
GPU = GIGABYTE RTX 2060 Super Gaming OC 
HDD´s = 2 x Intel 600p , 1x Samsung 860Evo
Netzteil = Corsair CS650M
Gehäuse = Corsair Carbid
Monitor = LG 34UC79G



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sinn des Umbaus sollte ein etwas leiseres System und natürlich ein kleiner Leistungsschub sein 

Danke euch für die Möglichkeit

Allen anderen und natürlich mir viel Glück


----------



## limburgia88 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,
vielen vielen Dank für die Chance 

Meine Auswahl:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)

Gesamt: 29 Punkte von 45 (16 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC:
Gehäuse       - Thermaltake Versa H21, schwarz - MIFCOM Edition; inkl. 2 Lüfter
CPU                - AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
Mainboard  - MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
Graka             - AMD Radeon RX 580 Sapphire Nitro+
RAM               - von 2x 8GB DDR-4-2400 CL 17, Samsung             auf 2x 16GB 3200-14 Trident Z aufgewertet
SSD                 - 250GB Samsung 850 EVO
HDD               - 2x 1TB Seagate BarraCuda
SSD                 - 2TB Samsung 860 EVO; vor kurzem gekauft
Laufwerk     - DVD Brenner ASUS wurde wegen Lüfter erstmal entnommen
Netzteil         - 650W - Corsair Vengeance
CPU Lüfter  - be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
Lüfter              - 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM; vor kurzem dazu verbaut


Die SSD habe ich gewählt, weil ich noch einen Slot frei habe. Plus die anderen auch schon wieder voll sind.
Das Netzeil habe ich gewählt, weil ich gerne eine der neuen Grakas von AMD kaufen würde.
Den CPU-Lüfter habe ich gewählt, weil ich mit meinem nicht ganz so zufrieden bin. Wegen dem Airflow. Bei dem jetzigen wird die Luft von der Graka noch oben gesogen. Und bei dem ausgewählten CPU-Lüfter, würde der Airflow im Gesamten schön von vorne nach hinten gehen.
Im Moment habe ich auch den DVD Brenner ausgebaut und dort auch noch mal einen der alten Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse  mit Kabelbinder befestigt. Plus den zweiten alten oben an der Decke befestigt (auch mit Kabelbinder), genau übern CPU-Lüfter, damit die Luft nicht erst aufsteigen muss, sondern etwas Unterstützung bekommt. Optimal ist es nicht, weil man dort oben eigentlich keinen befestigen kann.
Die Silent Wings 3 Lüfter habe ich zwei vorne an die Front gesetzt und den dritten hinten.
Deswegen auch eine Auswahl bei den Gehäusen. Dann habe ich auch eine Chance, einer der neuen Grakas dort einzubauen. Mit dem jetzigen Gehäuse wird es schon sehr sehr eng.

Vielen Dank nochmal!
Allen anderen wünsche ich auch viel Glück!

Grüße
Anne


----------



## tkrone (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

als Leser der PCGH seit 20 Jahren finde ich diese Aktion immer wieder toll und bewerbe meinen PC und mich. Zwar habe ich gerade erst meinen PC aufgerüstet, da ist aber noch deutlich Spielraum zur Verbesserung. Mir ist bei der Aufrüstung besonders eine geringe Geräuschkulisse, schnelleren RAM und mehr Platz auf der NVMe wichtig. Und gut aussehen soll es auch noch, da ich bisher keine RGB Komponenten oder Glastür habe. Von daher sieht meine Wunschliste so aus:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) -> 140mm
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC beinhaltet im Moment folgende Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600XT
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock 2 schwarz
Mainboard: GigaByte B550 Aorus Elite
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10, 500 Watt
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-14
Grafikkarte: GigaByte RX-5600XT Gaming OC
RAM: 4x 8GB HyperX Fury DDR4-3200 CL16
Gehäuse: Fractal Design S
SSD: Adata SX8200 Pro 512GB, SanDisk Ultra II 480GB, SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, 
HDD: Seagate FireCuda 1TB

Sollte ich ausgewählt werden, würde ich die SanDisk SSD's aussondern und durch die Adata XPG Spectrix S40G ersetzen. Die vier HyperX Fury RAM Riegel kriege ich zwar mit Aufwand dank XMP und Teiler auf stabil auf 3200MHz, aber mit den 2xSet der Adata XPG Spectrix D50 kriege ich von Hause aus 3600 MHz hin, vielleicht kann man auch ein wenig die Timings oder den Takt erhöhen - Ryzen schlagen darauf ja gut an. Das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 ist eine sinnvolle Ergänzung, sowohl um die Lautstärke zu senken als auch in Zukunft für BigNavi gerüstet zu sein. In die gleiche Kerbe schlägt die Kombination aus Dämmung und Aufbau des Be Quiet Dark Base 700 mit den zusätzlichen Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 Set in 140mm. Dadurch kann ich geräuscharm für genügend Luft sorgen, damit auch der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 meinen Ryzen XT leise dominieren kann. Da ich vor allem unter Linux unterwegs bin, ist mir wichtig, dass dies alles in Hardware gegossen funktioniert - ohne von Software auf Windows abhängig zu sein! Gigabytes RGB auf Mainboard und Grafikkarte können auch unter Linux angesprochen werden und sollten in Kombination mit Adatas XPG Spectrix RAM und NVMe dann für mein Wohnzimmer ein visuelle Highlight sein!

Danke
Torsten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Oktober 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> *Pimp my PC 2020: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


Vielen Dank PCGH,

für diese wunderschöne Aktion und ebenso herzlichen Dank an die Sponsoren, die dieses Gewinnspiel erst möglich gemacht haben. Daran möchte ich gerne teilnehmen. Es heißt jetzt auf Basis des vorhandenen Systems eine gut passende Zusammenstellung zu finden, auch wenn es hier und da schmerzlich wird, Verzicht zu üben. Da ich "coronagebeutelt" gerade andere Prioritäten habe, als in einen neuen Rechner zu investieren, kommt diese Gelegenheit zu einem sehr günstigen Zeitpunkt, denn für einige Photoshoparbeiten der Kinder und meine FEM-Berechnungen wäre ein schnellerer Rechner ebenso mehr als wichtig.


*1. Bisheriges System*
Das aktuelle System besteht aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 1: Foto des aktuellen Spiele-PCs_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ----


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

----


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 2: Innenleben.................................................................. Bild 3: Hecklüfter.....................Bild 4: Lüfter auf RAM und Grafikkarte _

*CPU: ....*...........................i7-4770K (geköpft, bis zu 4,4 GHz)
*Mainboard:*..................MSI Z87 MPower
*RAM:**.*.............................32GB 2400er DDR3 mit Eigenbaulüftung
*CPU-Kühler:*................Scythe Fuma mit einem mittigen Noctua P12 Lüfter
*Grafikkarte*:................ Zotac GTX 980TI mit zwei Noctua P12 Lüftern
*SSDs*:..............................Crucial MX 300 250GB MSata (System), 500 GB Samsung 850 Evo (Spiele), 60GB SSD
*HDD:*..............................3TB WD red
*Gehäuse:*.......................Fractal R5 - PCGH Edition mit neuem Seitenteil mit Fenster
*Lüfter:..........................*3 x 140mm Fractal GP-14, 1 x 140mm Fractal HF 14, 1 x 120mm Slotblende
*Netzteil*: ........-..............BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11-550W
*Monitor:* ...................... ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR, WQHD 144Hz mit Gsync
*Maus:* ............................ Logitech MX Master 2S
*Tastatur:* ...................... Cherry MX Board 3.0
*System:*..........................Windows 7 Professional


*2. Ausgewählte Komponenten: * 
*RAM: .....................,......*Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
*SSD:* ................................Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:....* MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*
(Der Zusammenbau würde in Eigenregie erfolgen)


*3. Begründung:*
Mein PC ist in die Jahre gekommen, insbesondere die letzten Microcodes haben vieles fühlbar verlangsamt. Seit Ryzen auf den Markt kam, will ich aufrüsten, aber es gab immer Argumente dagegen, im Wesentlichen, weil die alte CPU von 2013 weiterhin ihren Dienst erträglich erledigte, Preise viel zu hoch waren, wie zeitweise der RAM oder auch die Intel-CPUs kaum verfügbar oder zu Mondpreisen gehandelt wurden.  Die aktuell 32GB RAM helfen, Ruckler zu vermeiden und hätten ein Aufrüsten auf ebendiese 32GB merklich verteuert, denn weniger als 32GB kommen mir nicht mehr in den Rechner.

Auch die GTX 980TI, im Fall des Falles bis auf 1550MHz übertaktbar, schlägt sich weiterhin wacker. Die beste Investition der letzten Jahre war ein G-Sync Monitor, weil damit in den Strategiespielen, die ich bevorzuge auch 30-60 FPS flüssig spielbar sind. Leider bin ich damit an Nvidia gebunden, was viele Freiheitsgrade, auch jetzt beim Gewinnspiel, einschränkt.

Z.B. Assassin's Creed Odyssey ist CPU und GPU limitiert, je nach Szene und Grafikeinstellungen und hat immer wieder Einbrüche unter 20 FPS, gut dargestellt im Benchmark, siehe Bild 5 und 6. Die Grafikoptionen kann man gut einstellen, aber auch da wird der Spaß begrenzt, weil reduzierte Kantenglättung nicht mehr gut aussieht. Das kostet erheblichen Spielspaß.

Aktuell spiele ich vor allem Anno 1800, welches mit großen Städten massiv an FPS verliert und oft sind es lediglich 10-20 Bilder pro Sekunde, schlimmer sind merkliche Ruckler. Wenn der neue DLC veröffentlicht wird, wird es keinen Spaß mehr machen. In Seegefechten vergeht damit die Freude am Spiel, weil die CPU einfach an ihrer Grenze ist. Im Benchmark ist man noch guter Dinge und hat immer über 100FPS (Bild 7). Im Endspiel (Bild 8 bis 10) mit voll ausgebauten Städten, riesigen Industriezentren und hunderten Handels und Kriegsschiffen siehst es ganz anders aus. Sicher würde ein Umstieg auf WIN 10 und DX12 helfen, aber solange ein System mit WIN 7 läuft, bleibt das drauf.

Der Rechner muss einmal komplett neu gemacht werden. Ich nutze darum die Komponenten des Gewinnspieles, um eine aktuelle potente AM4 Basis zu bekommen, die durch vorhandere Bauteile und eine neue CPU komplettiert wird. Insbesondere das Mainboard hatte ich auf dem Schirm, weil ich mit MSI bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, RAM und große PCIe SSD von Adata mit dezenter RGB-Beleuchtung sind ebenso eine schöne Sache. Mein Fraktal-R5 PCGH hat eine Seitenscheibe bekommen, da sieht man die LEDs recht gut.  Mit der Grafikkarte habe ich mich schwer getan. Aber für WQHD "reicht" eine RTX 2070 Super weiterhin, gibt mir laut PCGH-Index einen Boost von 80% Mehrleistung und mit 8GB VRAM immerhin etwas mehr.

Die ganzen ausgewählten Bauteile passen ins Konzept. Zusammen mit den vorhanden Bauteilen und einer neuen CPU sowie einer kleinen PCIe 4.0 SSD für das System wird es ein runder Rechner werden. Ich hätte gerne eine RTX 3080 von Euch genommen, aber einzig die FE harmoniert mit meinem Kühlkonzept. Denn ohne Deckellüfter wird es mit "geräuschlos" schwierig. Der Slotblendenlüfter hilft, bei einer RTX 3080 muss es dann aber eine direkt aus dem Gehäuse ausblasende Grafikkarte sein, und da bliebt nur eine FE. Weiter müsste es dann ein neues Netzteil werden und das sprengt in Summe das Budget.


*3. 1. Übernahme Bauteile:
CPU-Kühler:*...............Scythe Fuma (AM4 Anbausatz ist vorhanden)
*Gehause:*.......................Fractal R5 - PCGH Edition
*Netzteil*: .......................BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11-550W
*Monitor:* ...................... ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR, WQHD 144Hz mit Gsync
*System:*..........................Windows 10 Professional


*3.2. neu gekaufte Bauteile
CPU:**.....*.........................AMD Ryzen 3700X oder, wenn verfügbar, 5600X bis 5800X, je nach PCGH-Test
*SSD PCIe 4.0*:............Samsung SSD 980 Pro 250GB (System)


*3.3 neuer Gesamtrechner mit Gewinnspielkomponenten
CPU:**.....*...........................AMD Ryzen 3700X oder,  wenn verfügbar, 5600X bis 5800X
*AMD-Mainboard:....* MSI B550 Tomahawk
*CPU-Kühler:*...............Scythe Fuma (AM4 Anbausatz ist vorhanden)
*RAM: .....................,......*Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio 
*SSD PCIe 4.0*:..............Samsung SSD 980 Pro 250GB (System)
*SSD:* ................................Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB
*Netzteil*: .......................BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11-550W
*Gehause:*.......................Fractal R5 - PCGH Edition
*Monitor:* ...................... ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR, WQHD 144Hz mit Gsync
*System:*..........................Windows 10 Professional


Der Rechner hat dann in Summe ca. 100% Mehrleistung, sowohl CPU-seitig als auch GPU-seitig.  Ich würde mich freuen, zu den Gewinnern zu zählen und  wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


_______________
*4. Anhang*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 5 und 6:  Assassin's Creed Odyssey im Benchmark_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bild 7: Anno im Benchmark ..................Bild 8, 9 und 10: Ausgebaute Hauptstadt im Endspiel_...


----------



## Jiko (10. Oktober 2020)

Einen guten Morgen!

Mein Rechner wird nach und nach immer mal bearbeitet und erweitert und ist teilweise ganz in Ordnung und teilweise dennoch auf einem Stand, dass er ein Upgrade gut vertragen könnte.
Erstmal der Anfang mit *"Was habe ich eigentlich?"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Für das Bild habe ich sogar die Beleuchtung aktiviert. Keine Sorge: Die Aufkleber auf den Festplatten sind bei einem geschlossenen Case nicht zu sehen, helfen aber enorm, im Falle eines Falles die richtige Platte schnell zu finden.)

*Aktuelle Komponenten:*
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc XL
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
Prozessorkühler: Aorus Liquid Cooler 360
RAM: 32GB HyperX Savage DDR4-2400 übertaktet auf 2733 Mhz
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Jetstream
System-SSD: Corsair MP600 1TB PCIe Gen 4.0
Festplatten mit einer Gesamtkapazität von ca. 18TB
Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 11 550W
Gehäuselüfter vorne: 2x Fractal Design Silent Series R2 140mm
Gehäuselüfter hinten: 1x Fractal Design Silent Series R2 140mm
Gehäuselüfter unten: 1x be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm
BluRay-Laufwerk
Kartenleser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Frontgitter für einen besseren Blick auf die Lüfter abgenommen)

*Vorgeschichte meines Rechners:*
Das Case verwende ich nun schon seit bald fünf Jahren und es passt einfach zu meinen Anforderungen: Guter Airflow, groß, als Designer habe ich viel mit Speicherkarten zu tun, daher ist ein eingebauter Kartenleser für mich absolut essenziell und das BluRay-Laufwerk wandert auch schon eine gute Weile mit. Meine Festplatten werden regelmäßig geupgradet, da ich auch einige Arbeitsdaten auf dem Rechner habe. Meinen RAM habe ich bereits 2016 gekauft, als ich auf Skylake umgestiegen bin, aber da es 32GB sind, konnte ich bisher schnelleren nicht wirklich rechtfertigen - und da sich die Riegel zumindest problemlos auf 2733 Mhz bringen lassen, sind die auch heute noch soweit in Ordnung.
Mein letztes größeres Upgrade war der Wechsel auf X570 mit einem MSI-Board. Dazu dann auch die passende PCIe-SSD in hoher Geschwindigkeit und mit 1TB Speicherplatz auch recht annehmbar. Gleichzeitig bin ich auf das Straight Power 11 mit 550W umgestiegen und habe mich mit der Leistung zukunftssicher gefühlt. Grüße an die neue Grafikkartengeneration - da habe ich mich dann doch etwas verschätzt.  Finanziell bin ich erstmal bei einem Ryzen 5 3600X gelandet, aber schon mit dem Plan, auf einen Prozessor mit mehr Kernen zu wechseln, weshalb die für diesen Prozessor etwas overkill wirkende Kühllösung einfach zukunftssicher sein soll. Aktuell schiele ich in Richtung 5800X oder gar 5900X.
Was bei meinem Upgrade finanziell nicht drinnen war, das war eine stärkere Grafikkarte (abgesehen davon, dass die neue Generation schon am Horizont zu erahnen war). Klar ist die 1070 jetzt noch immer nicht katastrophal, aber durchschnittlich gesehen auf meinem 1440p-Monitor doch am ehesten ein Flaschenhals. Aktuell laufen bei mir beispielsweise Final Fantasy XV und der Flight Simulator 2020 und bei beiden kann ich die Einstellungen nicht wirklich ausreizen, ohne dass die Framerate plötzlich die 30 unterschreitet.

Ich habe lange überlegt mit der Punkteverteilung. Klar: Wie schon geschrieben, liegt bei mir der Fokus auf einer besseren Grafikkarte. Eine 3080 würde aber mein Netzteil überfordern und die Punkte komplett ausreizen. Mit Undervolting wäre der Betrieb möglicherweise eine Weile realistisch, aber spätestens, wenn ich dann noch einen Prozessor mit mehr Kernen ansteuern würde, wäre das vorbei und außerdem wäre das nur eine halbherzige Lösung - wer will schon ein Topmodell runtertakten? Dann lieber gleich die 3070 und dafür mehr Raum für Upgrades nutzen.

*Ergo fällt meine Wahl auf:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Erklärung meiner Wahl:*
Die MSI RTX 3070 Ventus 3x OC ist schon eine verdammt gute Karte und dürfte mich über Jahre glücklich machen können. Zwar zieht die nicht so viel Strom wie die 3080, aber nun waren die Punkte frei und ich konnte ein wirklich zukunftssicheres Netzteil auf die Liste setzen. Frei nach dem Prinzip: Wenn, dann richtig. Lieber weniger Sachen und dafür hochwertig und langlebig. Ähnlich habe ich dann gedacht, als ich noch die Silent Wings 3 in 140mm auf die Liste genommen habe, denn hier würde ich die beiden Frontlüfter meines Rechners wechseln können, wobei der im Vergleich zu den Werkslüftern bessere Luftdruck gut ist, um auch an den Festplatten besser vorbeizukommen. Wenn es der Platz mit dem größeren Netzteil hergibt, würde ich auch gerne den Intake-Lüfter unten, den 120mm Pure Wings 2, gegen einen 140mm Silent Wings 3 tauschen, um die Grafikkarte möglichst direkt mit frischer Luft zu versorgen. Ich habe mir auch überlegt, den Arbeitsspeicher zu upgraden, aber das hat sich leider neben der Grafikkarte mit dem Netzteil gebissen und da hat der "Safety first"-Gedanke gewonnen. Die anderen zur Auswahl stehenden Komponenten waren bei meinem Setup gerade weniger relevant und sind durch das Ausschlussverfahrens-Raster gerutscht, wobei es wirklich coole Teile sind und ich fast überlegt hatte, statt Netzteil und Lüfter das Silent Base 801 und 32GB DDR4-3200-Arbeitsspeicher zu wählen.

Meine Wahl aus Grafikkarte, Netzteil und Lüftern ist eine sehr gute Ergänzung zu meinem bestehenden System und würde mir genügend Raum verschaffen, um gezielt den Prozessor auf die 5000er-Serie und den Arbeitsspeicher auf 64GB DDR4-3600 aufzurüsten. Damit wäre das wieder langfristig ein ausgewogenes System. 

Nochmal einen Dank für die Aktion - auch an Adata, MSI und be Quiet!


----------



## toerti (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team.

hiermit möchte ich auch meinen PC gerne für das "Pimp my PC"-Event anmelden aktuell ist mein Rechner wie folgt ausgestattet:

Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
GPU: Palit Nvidia 1070 Ti Super Jetstream
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 4x8GB
SSDs: Samsung 970 Evo 500GB
HDDs: Seagate Barracuda 4TB
Netzteil: be quite! Straight Power 11 650W
Gehäuse: NZXT H440 
CPU-Cooler: Scythe Mugen 5 Rev B
Gehäuselüfter: Corsair LL-Series

hier noch ein Bild des Innenlebens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu guter letzt noch die Komponenten dich ich gerne Upgraden würde:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:
Man kann nie genug schnellen SSD haben. Und auch aktuellste Grafikleistung ist immer gerne gesehen.
Weitere Upgrades. Eine weitere 4TB HDD um diese als Raid (Backup) zu betreiben. Falls die Nvidia RTX 3070  mehr Leistung braucht würde ich hier auch in ein mögliches Upgrade investieren.


----------



## buhmann_himself (10. Oktober 2020)

Auch ich habe mich entschieden bei dem Gewinnspiel mit zu machen. Für mich wäre das super, da ich mir schon länger Gedanken gemacht habe, aber die finanziellen Mittel nicht so umfangreich sind. Der Großteil meiner Hardware stammt aus dem Ende von 2013...

Meine Auswahl:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein momentanes System:
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300
CPU: Intel i5-4670k
CPU- Kühler: Acrtic Freezer 13
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45
Ram: 16GB (4x4GB) Kingston DDR3-1600
Festplatten: 1 TB No Name (aus einem Aldi PC ausgebaut), 3 TB Seagate ST3000 Barracuda
SSD: 250GB BX100 Crucial
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Grafikkarte:  8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock
Netzteil: Seasonic 550 Watt 80 Gold Plus

Wenn ich beim Gewinnspiel erfolgreich bin, würde ich dabei natürlich noch die CPU aufrüsten. Je nachdem wie sich die neuen Ryzen 5 präsentieren wird es einer davon oder ein Ryzen 3. Außerdem hab ich echt Bock auf eine AMD Grafikkarte, da ich mir zwischenzeitlich schon einen neuen Monitor mit Free-Sync geholt habe und das echt gern nutzen würde.
Ansonsten würde ich mir bei der Gelegenheit noch ein neues Gehäuse holen, leider hatte ich dafür zu wenig Punkte. Außerdem brauch ich die Frontanschlüsse nach vorn und nicht nach oben. Und es darf auch nicht zu hoch sein... all die Probleme. Ich bin mit meinem jetzigen sehr zufrieden, nur der Front USB Anschluss ließ sich nur sehr fummelig ans MB anschließen und ist etwas unter Zug. Das mach ich bei einem so großen Upgrade nicht nochmal.

LG, buhmann_himself


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karümel (10. Oktober 2020)

Da meine Aufrüstpläne dieses Frühjahr leider durchkreuzt worden sind möchte ich mich auch für die Aktion bewerben.


Zur Zeit (wie leider seit Jahren) verbaut sind:
Aktueller PC
Gehäuse: NANOXIA Deep Silence 3
Mobo: ASRock Z68 PRO3S1155 Z68 ATX
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4 Ghz
CPU-Lüfter: ThermalrightHR-02 Macho
RAM: 16 GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333CL9
SSD: CrucialMX100 512GB
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GeForce GTX1060 OC
NT:EnermayEco 80+ 400W
Monitor: BenQGL2450HM

Wunschkomponenten meinerseits wären:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dazu dann natürlich zeitnah ein Prozessor der Ryzen 5 Serie.
Welcher genau würde ich nach den ersten Testes bestimmen.

In weitere Zukunft muss dann natürlich auch die Grafikkarte und der Monitor getauscht werden.


----------



## Watschnburli (10. Oktober 2020)

*Bewerbung für Pimp my PC*

Teile die benötigt werden:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Verbaute Komponenten

Gehäuse:                           AeroCool Xpredator White Edition Big Tower
Monitor:                            LG 27MU67 4K UHD
Netzteil:                             Coolermaster GX750 Watt

Mainboard:                        Asus Prime X370 PRO
Prozessor:                          AMD Ryzen 1700 @ 3,8Ghz
Grafikkarte:                       Gigabyte Geforce 560 - 1GB   
Arbeitsspeicher:                G-Skill F4 3200 C14-8GTZ (2 Module)
Festplatten:                       Samsung SSD 840 - 250 GB
                                           Kingston SUV 400 - 480 GB
                                           SanDisk Extreme Pro NVMe SSD - 500 GB

WaKü Pumpe:                  Eheim 1046 (läuft seit 20 Jahren)
Radiator:                           Mora 3
CPU Kühler:                     AlphaCool NexXxoS XP3
Grafikkartenkühler:         Eigenbau aus alten Teilen
Ausgleichsbehälter:         EK Bay Spin


Bei meinem System werden die CPU und die Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt. Meine MSI 1070 aero hat mich leider vor einem halben Jahr verlassen und ich musste auf meine uralte Geforce GTX 560 zurückstufen. So wie es sich gehört natürlich mit WaKü , die ich aus uralten Teilen zusammengeschustert habe.

Als aufmerksamer Leser wird mein Prozessor, ein auf 3800 Ghz übertakteter Ryzen 1700, bei einer Grafikkartenlimitierung UHD Auflösung stemmen. Und hier kommt die RTX 3080 für meinen 4K Monitor ins Spiel die natürlich angemessen mit einem Fullcover Waterblock gekühlt werden würde (dieser wiederum müsste noch zusätzlich auf meine Einkaufsliste).

Die Lüfter würde ich in der Front und im oberen Teil des Gehäuses einsetzen, um eine Zirkulation aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Blom (10. Oktober 2020)

Dann schreibe ich mal meine Berwerbung, dass ist für mich ja schon fast eine alljährliche Tradition 

*Inhalt der Bewerbung*

Das aktuelle System
Leistung des aktuellen Systems
Der Upgradewunsch

*Das aktuelle System*
An meinem PC hat sich nicht sooo viel getan, allerdings musste ich auf die B550 Plattfom von AMD umsteigen, da meine alte nicht mehr wollte.

*Entsprechend befindet sich jetzt in meinem PC:*

*CPU*: Ryzen 5 3600
*CPU Kühler*: Noctue NH-D14 (mit den braunen Lüftern)
*Mainboard*: MSI MAG B550M Mortar Wifi
*RAM*: 32gb Coarsair Vengeance 3200MHz CL16
*GPU*: Gigabyte RX64 Gaming OC
*HDD*: Sammelsurium das je nach Bedarf erweitert wurde ca 4,5tb
*SSD*: 250gb für das OS und 1tb für Spiele. Beide SSDs sind von Samsung
*Monitor*: iiyama G-Master 1440p 75Hz
*Gehäuse*: Fractal Design Define R4
*Netzteil*: Corsair 850 Watt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh man, jetzt kann ich gar nicht mehr sagen, dass die meisten Komponenten schon Jahre alt sind und immer noch ihren Dienst verrichten. Was noch von 2014, von meiner ersten großen PC Aufrüstaktion, stammt sind die OS SSD von Samsung mit 250gb, damals noch 180€ für bezahlt  ein oder zwei der HDDs und der Noctua Kühler natürlich. Der NH-D14 wird auch nicht ausziehen, beste Investition! Ach ja fast vergessen, mein Gehäuse von Fractal Design. Ein so schönes und schlichtes Gehäuse mit ausreichend Platz für alles was man braucht, das wird auch nie gehen.

Meine neuen Komponenten sind mit der Absicht gekauft, auf die Ryzen 5000 Serie umzusteigen. Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist mit CTR 1.0 beta 2 auf 4350 - 4375MHz übertaktet, geniale Software und für alle Ryzen 3XXX Besitzer nur zu empfehlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser schafft jetzt in Cinnebench R20 im Single schlappe 489 Punkte. Im Multi sind es dann 3296 Punkte und diese Leistung für gerade mal 160€, dass ich das noch erleben darf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Leistung des aktuellen Systems*
Um die Perfomance des aktuellen Systems zu testen habe ich The Division 2 und Shadow of the Tomb Raider als Benchmark verwendet. Dabei habe ich verschiedene Settings verwendet um die Abhängigkeit von GPU oder CPU zu zeigen. Verwendete Settings sind immer angegeben.

*The Division 2*

1440p Max Settings (47 fps / GPU: 96% / CPU: 27%)
1440p Low Settings (137 fps / GPU: 93% / CPU: 53%)
720p Max Settings (114 fps / GPU: 94% / CPU: 66%)
720p Low Settings (201 fps / GPU: 64% / CPU: 54%)
von links nach rechts 1440p Max --> 720p Low



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*

1440p Max Settings (37 fps / 100% GPU-gebunden)
1440p Low Settings (131 fps / 36% GPU-gebunden)
720p Max Settings (84 fps /  92% GPU-gebunden)
720p Low Settings (142 fps /  0% GPU-gebunden)
von links nach rechts 1440p Max --> 720p Low



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man unschwer erkennen kann ist die RX 64 definitiv der Flaschenhals in meinem System und ist logischerweise die nächste Baustelle die in angriff genommen werden muss!
Außerdem möchte ich mir auch im laufe kommenden Jahres einen 1440p 144Hz Monitor zulegen und dafür wäre eine leistungsstarke GPU auch von Vorteil.

Aber komm ich zu meinem Upgradewunsch, denn es ist nur einer.

*Der Upgradewunsch
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)*

Da die GPU eh schon 42 Punkte verbraucht und ich keine Lüfter mehr für meinen PC brauche habe ich die restlichen Punkte nicht verwendet.
Die GPU ist einfach das sinnvollste, das an meinem PC geupgraded werden kann. Der Leistungssprung von der RX 64 auf die RTX 3080 ist einfach extrem.

Soviel zu meiner Bewerbung und wünsche allen viel Glück bei dieser Aktion, es hat mir wieder einmal viel Spaß gemacht meine Bewerbung zu schreiben


----------



## tu-noname (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
Danke für das Gewinnspiel den eigenen PC zu pimpen und die Chance meinen Teil dazu bezutragen.

Bei meinem aktuellen System ist ein upgrade eigentlich schon mehr als überfällig. Ich möchte mit dem neuen Setup gern auf UHD umsteigen.  Monitor ist bereits vorhanden, aber die in die Jahre gekommene Grafikkarte supportet nur bis FHD. Daher ist die Übergangsphase derzeit etwas pixlig.

Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Deluxe (S1155)
RAM: 4x 4GB ADATA Value DIMM, DDR3-1333
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC
SSD: 1TB WD Blue 3D NAND SATA SSD
HDD: 1TB WD Blue, 1TB WD Green, 5TB Seagate 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-9FB
Lüfter: 3x NB-BlackSilentFan XL1, 120mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich so ziemlich alles neu benötige habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden, da einiges bereits beschafft wurde. 

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

------
zusätzlich noch zu beschaffen sind:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600

bereits vorhanden sind:
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced
RAM: G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200
SSD: Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 1TB, M.2
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A71B (Da die Grafikkarte in das andere Gehäuse nicht passt)
------

Danke und viel Spass beim auswählen.


----------



## cornflakeswithmilk (10. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,

neues Jahr, neues Glück. Hier ist meine Bewerbung für die Pimp my PC Aktion 2020.


*Zunächst einmal die Specs meines aktuellen Gaming PCs:*


*Prozessor:*Intel Core I7-6700k*Kühler:*Noctua NH D15S*Mainboard:*Asus Maximus VIII Ranger*Grafikkarte:*MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X*Festplatten:*Crucial SSD 250GB, 2TB HDD Western Digital Green*RAM:*Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz*Gehäuse:*Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX*Netzteil:*Be Quiet! PURE POWER 9 500W

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Das ist mein neuer geplanter Gaming PC:*


*Prozessor:*AMD Ryzen 9 5900X*Kühler:*Noctua NH D15S (+ 10 EUR Upgrade Kit)*Mainboard:*MSI MEG X570 Unify*Grafikkarte:*MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC*Festplatte:*1TB M.2 SSD*RAM:*Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz*Gehäuse:*Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX*Netzteil:*Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Die ausgewählten Komponenten der Aktion:*


AMD-Mainboard:MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)Nvidia-Grafikkarte:MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Meine Gründe warum ich die zur Auswahl stehenden Komponenten in Erwägung oder nicht in Erwägung gezogen habe:

RAM:*
Aktuell werkeln Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz RAM im Rechner. Ich plane weitere 16 GB Ram in den neuen PC einzubauen. Dazu brauche ich allerdings die selben Corsair RAM-Riegel um etwaige Kombatibilitätsprobleme zu verhindern. Deshalb kommt eine Auswahl der zur verfügung stehenden Adata RAMs nicht in Frage.

*SSD:*
Ich plane ebenfalls eine 1 TB M.2 SSD in meinen neuen Gaming PC zu installieren. Hier kommt aber der Preis der Aufrüstung sowie die zur Verfügung stehende Punkte der Pimp my PC Aktion bei der Wahl zum Einsatz.
Die Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB SSD kostet laut Geizhals aktuell 124,91 EUR und verbraucht 6 Punkte bei der Aktion.

*Netzteile:*
Ein neues Netzteil steht ebenfalls auf den Plan. Ausgewählt habe ich auch schon vor der Pimp my PC Aktion als Planung das Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt. Hier wird ebenfalls ein Vergleich mit dem Preis der Aufrüstung sowie die zur Verfügung stehende Punkte herangezogen. Das Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt kostet lauf Geizhals 155,90 EUR und verbraucht 8 Punkte bei der Aktion.

*CPU-Kühler:*
Hier ist die Auswahl einfach. Ich habe einen Noctua NH-D15S im Einsatz und schlicht keinen Bedarf an einen neuen CPU-Kühler.

*Lüfter-Sets:*
Hier ist die Auswahl ebenfalls einfach. Mein Gehäuse, das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX, hat schon 3 leise Lüfter vorinstalliert. Deshalb plane ich auch hier kein Upgrade.

*Gehäuse:*
Dasselbe gilt auch für das Gehäuse. Das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX ist in meinen Augen bis dato das schönste PC Gehäuse das es zu kaufen gibt. Es ist auch gut durchlüftet. Ich sehe deshalb keinen Grund mein Gehäuse zu ersetzten.

*AMD-Mainboard ODER Intel-Mainboard:*
Die neuen NextGen-Konsolen werden alle einen Zen2 Prozessor mit 8 Kernen und 8 Threads in Betrieb haben. Deshalb ist davon auszugehen das die Anforderungen an den Prozessor in den nächsten Jahren stark steigen werden. Mein Intel 6700k mit 4 Kernen und 4 Threads wird deshalb ersetzt werden müssen. Geplant ist deshalb der Kauf eines Zen3 AMD Ryzen 9 5900X. Dazu wird ein neues Mainboard fällig. Ausgewählt habe ich das MSI MEG X570 Unify das auch laut den PCHG Tests eines der besten X570 Mainboards ist. Aktuell kostet das MSI MEG X570 Unify bei Geizhals 268,00 EUR sowie 13 Punkte in der Pimp my PC Aktion.

*AMD-Grafikkarte ODER Nvidia-Grafikkarte:*
Bei einem PC Uprage steht natürlich an allererster Stelle immer die Grafikkarte. Meine über 4 Jahre alte Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming von MSI zeigt langsam ihr Alter und ist inzwischen nur noch für 1080p Gaming gut genug. Deshalb fällt meine Wahl hier auf die MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte). Ich schätze der Verkaufswert der MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC ist ungefähr 550,00 EUR (geschätzt MSRP 499 EUR + 50 EUR da Custom Karte).

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Kostenvergleich:*
Zum Schluss möchte ich die zur Auswahl stehenden und für meinen neu geplanten Gaming PC benötigten Komponenten aus preislicher Sicht vergleichen um zu sehen, was für mich beim Zukauf der restlichen benötigten PC-Komponenten am meisten Sinn machen würde.

Bei 45 möglichen Punkten zur Auswahl gibt es folgende Kombinationen für mich:

*1. Kombination:*

SSD:Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)124,91 EUR​Netzteil:Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)155,90 EUR​Mainboard:MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)268,00 EUR​*Gesamtwert der kostenlosen Aufrüstung durch PCGH:**548,81 EUR*​


R*estkosten beim Kauf der restlichen Komponenten:*Prozessor:AMD Ryzen 9 5900X550,00 EUR​RAM:Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz56,00 EUR​Grafikkarte:MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC550,00 EUR​*Gesamtrestkosten für mich:* *1156,00 EUR*​


*2. Kombination:*

AMD-Mainboard:MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)268,00 EUR​Nvidia-Grafikkarte:MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)550,00 EUR​*Gesamtwert der kostenlosen Aufrüstung durch PCGH:**818,00 EUR*​


*Restkosten beim Kauf  der restlichen Komponenten:*SSD:Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB124,91 EUR​Netzteil:Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt155,90 EUR​Prozessor:AMD Ryzen 9 5900X550,00 EUR​RAM:Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz56,00 EUR​*Gesamtrestkosten für mich:**886,81 EUR*​

Wie man sehen kann, macht es für mich auch preislich mehr Sinn die 2. Kombination zu wählen. Insgesamt würde ich ca. 300 EUR im Vergleich zur ersten Kombination sparen. Deshalb habe ich mich für diesen Upgrade Pfad entschieden.

Wie immer Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion!


----------



## nexx (10. Oktober 2020)

*Ausgewählte Produkte*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Momentanes System:
Ryzen 7 2700X 50AE mit NH-U12S 
MSI B450  Gaming Pro Carbon AC 
Strixx Vega 56 
2x8GB DDR4-3200 Ripjaws5 
Corsair SF600 Plat. 
Fractal Design Meshify C DTG 
2x 970 Evo 500GB + WD Blue  3,5" 3TB


----------



## Michi9800 (10. Oktober 2020)

**** PCGH-Pimp my PC 2020 **** 


Hallo liebe PCGH,

auch dieses Jahr, versuche ich mein Glück bei der Pimp my PC Aktion.
Ein Lob an die tolle Aktion.


Die neuen Regeln passen dieses Jahr auch wieder perfekt zu meinem neuen PC. 
Da mein jetziger PC noch recht aktuell ist, brauche ich nur wenig neue Teile um meinen PC zu verbessern.
So please PCGH pimp my PC.


Mein Gaming PC hat derzeit folgende Hardware: 

Gehäuse: Fractal Define C Tempered Glass

Mainboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero (AM4)

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X

CPU-Kühler:  Thermalright HR-02 Macho rev. b

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 MHz (3600 MHz OC)

Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1070 Mini

Festplatte: WD Blue SN550 NVMe SSD 1TB, SSD 480GB Sandisk Ultra II

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 500W

Monitor: Samsung U28E590D

Bundles: Maus Roccat Kova, Tastatur Logitech G15, Kopfhörer Superlux HD 681


Meine ausgewählten Produkte mit Erklärung:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Damit meine Komponenten und vor allem die GPU mit ihren 340W auch mit genügend Frischluft versorgt werden, fällt hier meine Wahl auf das Lüfterset, um die 2 Standart Lüfter des Gehäuses zu unterstützen (der 3te Lüfter aus meinem alten PC, den ich noch dazu gebaut habe, fliegt dann raus).

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Da meine Grafikkarte wohl mein größter Flaschenhals ist und ich schon oft in Games die Auflösung und Details runter stellen muss, fällt hier meine Wahl auf die MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G.
Sie bietet genug Grafikpower um richtig in UHD zocken zu können. 
Des weiteren würde ich gerne die features RTX und DLSS ausprobieren.

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Was ich noch dazu kaufen würde:

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W ATX

Da die MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G sehr Leistungshungrig ist und laut Tests hohe 
Leistungsspitzen hat, wird mein aktuelles Netzteil hier nicht mehr ausreichen und muss ersetzt werden.


Ich denke, mit dem Upgrade werde ich endlich in UHD zocken können.
Ich würde die Hardware selbst einbauen, da ich gerne schraube.

So, dann Wünsche ich allen noch viel Glück!



Schöne Grüße 

Michele


----------



## N3RD C0R3 (10. Oktober 2020)

Wunschliste:


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:
CPU:  R5-3600
CPU-K: EKL Brocken 3 Black
RAM: 16GB (2x8) 3200 GSkill RipJaws
MB: Asus x370-Prime
SSD: Adata 256GB SX6000L PCIe
HDD: WD-RED 3TB
HDD: WD-RED 3TB
HDD: SG-B 3TB
HDD: WD-Blue 4TB
GPU: MSI GT-1030 2GB
PSU: Enermax Triathlor 350W
Case: BeQuiet DarkBase 600


----------



## Opus_Dei (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
CPU: Intel i5-6600K
GPU: VTX3D Radeon R9 390X
CPU und GPU sind unter Wasser: Watercool Heatkiller 4 + EK-FC R9-290X SE - Acetal+Nickel / Radiatoren: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm + 140mm
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-2800 CL15
Netzteil: STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 600W CM
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO + Samsung 850 EVO
HDD: WD WD10EZEX 1 TB

Ausgewählte Produkte:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder *140 mm*) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Hinzu kommen noch:
AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, oder Ryzen 7 5800X
Je nach dem wie sehr sich in Spielen 12 Kerne und 64MB L3-Cach von 8 Kernen und 32MB absetzen können.
RTX 3080 oder eine RX6000
Die Tendenz geht ganz klar zur RX6000er Serie und die ersten Leaks sehen vielversprechend aus. Mit einer Raytracing Performance vergleichbar zur 2080Ti und ohne Raytracing teils sogar besser als die RTX3080! Sollte sich das in den Spielebenchmarks bewahrheiten, hätte AMD auch endlich wieder im highend GPU Segment Wettbewerb geschaffen. Was m.M.n. auch schon an den Preisen der jetzigen Nvidia Karten abzusehen war. Frau Su ist eben eine Technikerin und wir dürfen uns über bessere Preise und mehr Innovation am CPU und auch am GPU Markt freuen.
Je nach GPU kommt noch ein WQHD / UWQHD Monitor mit Freesync Premium Pro, oder G-Sync hinzu. Wenn es neue 4k-Modelle gibt die sich preislich nicht mehr an der Auflösung orientieren, vielleicht sogar gleich der Sprung auf 4k.


Laut Moore`s Law Is Dead und igor'sLab (die auch in der Vergangenheit oft Recht hatten) sollten die RX6000er im Dezember in ausreichender Stückzahl im Handel verfügbar sein. Daher möchte ich sehr gerne auf diese Karten warten und nur bei einem erneuten, sehr unwahrscheinlichen AMDelusional mit einer Performance weit unter der RTX3080, auf diese zurück greifen. Falls das zu lange für Pimp My PC 2020 ist, wünsche ich den restlichen Teilnehmern viel Glück. Ansonsten kommt hier meine, höchst überzeugende  Bewerbung.

*1. Angefangen mit meinem aktuellen System*
Der Rechner hat mittlerweile 4,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und in Spielen wie Assassin’s Creed Origins, Far Cry New Dawn und Hitmen 2 müssen die Einstellungen schon weiter zurück geschraubt werden, um flüssige Bildraten um die 60 Herz zu bekommen. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass die anfangs bewunderte Custom WaKü mittlerweile unbemerkt unterm Schreibtisch ihren Dienst verrichtet, ohne ein einziges mal in den 4,5 Jahren frisches Wasser zu sehen  Aber es scheint zu funktionieren und als kleines Schmankerl würde ich bei meinem Artikel zu dem aufgerüsteten PC auch eine kleine Analyse der bisherigen WaKü Komponenten machen (Zustand der Dichtungen, Ablagerungen, Innenleben der Kühler, ...). Auch weil es mich selber interessiert ob man die vorgeschlagenen Wasserwechsel alle Jahre ggf. etwas strecken könnte. Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich beim Zusammenbau alles mit destillierten Wasser gespült habe und generell darauf geachtete wurde, dass keine Verschmutzungen im Kreislauf landen.

*2. Das Gehäuse bleibt*
Mein Gehäuse werde ich behalten, da dieses genügend Platz für große Grafikkarten bietet und auch reichlich Flexibilität für den Aufbau einer neuen Wasserkühlung. Der Aufbau der WaKü wird ebenfalls geändert. Wie auf den folgenden Bildern zu sehen, ist die Lufttemperatur bereits im Idle vor den Radiatoren auf 28,6°C, während die Luft vorne unten im Gehäuse gute 3°C kühler ist. Unter Last erhöht sich diese Differenz noch wesentlich stärker. Die Radiatoren sehen dann bereits, bis zu 8°C wärmere Luft und somit verschenkt man einige Grad für die Kühlleistung des Wassers. Der gemeinsame Kreislauf für CPU und GPU ist zwar praktisch, aber die wesentlich größere Abwärme der GPU ist hier wohl hauptsächlich für die Wassertemperatur verantwortlich. Daher möchte ich meine WaKü so umbauen, dass der Radiator für die CPU entweder unten, oder vorne unten in das Gehäuse kommt. So wird die die kühle Raumluft direkt durch den Radiator gedrückt und die Wassertemperatur für den CPU-Kühler so niedrig wie möglich gehalten. Ob die Grafikkarte unter Wasser gesetzt wird weiß ich noch nicht, diese würde dann ein separaten Kreislauf bekommen. Das hängt von eventuellen Hotspots und der Lautheit der Kühler ab. Momentan sieht es so aus, als würde die RTX3080 stark von einer Wasserkühlung profitieren, gerade was den Speicher betrifft. Laut ersten Leaks soll auch die RX 6000er Serie 320 - 350W Leistung ziehen. Möglichweise bietet sich auch hier eine WaKü an, um die Menge an Abwärme möglichst leise abzuführen.
Und JA, die paar Kelvin Unterschied sind absolut notwendig und rechtfertigen in jeder Hinsicht den zusätzlichen Invest an Kapital und Arbeitszeit!  Ganz zu schweigen von der niedrigeren Lautstärke.
Wenn es eine luftgekühlte GPU wird, sollte durch die großen Lufteinlässe im Boden/Vorne und auf der unteren Hinterseite des Gehäuses noch eine vergleichsweise kühle Brise ankommen, zumal die 105 Watt TDP der CPU den Luftstrom nicht so stark erwärmen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Was darf noch bleiben*
Meine vorhandenen SSDs sind mit Spielen voll und die HDD hat als Datenspeicher noch reichlich Kapazität frei. Zusätzlichen Speicher für Spiele liefert die Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2TB mit einer 1,5TB Spiele Partition. Die NVMe SSD beherbergt dann das System und ermöglicht blitzschnelles Laden von Windows und Spielständen. Wie sich mit der programmierbare RGB Beleuchtung vor dem schön schwarzen Mainboard Akzente setzten lassen, wird sich zeigen müssen. Vielleicht bleibt das Licht auch komplett aus.
Der Blu-ray Brenner und noch benötigte WaKü Komponenten werden auch weiterhin genutzt. Wobei das jetzige Reservoir bei zwei Kreisläufen wahrscheinlich zu groß ist und gegen zwei kleinere getauscht wird.
Die 16GB DDR4-2800 Ram bieten nicht mehr den schnellsten Takt, aber die 16GB sind noch ausreichend und die 2800MHz CL-15 Riegel sind m.M.n. schnell genug. Das zeigt auch der geringer Latenzunterschied von 10,7 auf 10ns (2800MHz CL15 zu 3600MHz CL18) im Vergleich zu den Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600. Das Geld für ein neues Ram-Kit, welches ein spürbaren Mehrwert in manchen Spielen bringt, ist wohl besser in einem Upgrade innerhalb der RX 6000er Serie, oder vom 5800X auf den 5900X investiert.

*4. Gehen muss*
Angefangen beim Netzteil, welches mit den 600W schon fast grenzwertig für mein aktuelles System unterwegs war. Für eine neue Grafikkarte und ggf. erweiterte WaKü sollten es schon an die 800W Leistung werden. Laut igor`sLAB belastet eine RTX3080 das Netzteil mit hohen Spitzen, welche die Stromversorgung an Ihre Grenzen bringen kann. Ein Dark Power Pro 11 mit 850W ist diesen Belastungsspitzen bestimmt gewachsen.
Zusammen mit dem i5-6600K, welcher für viele Spiele bereits ein Bottleneck darstellt, muss auch das alte Motherboard dem MSI MEG X570 Unify weichen. Ausnahmsweise mal keine RGB und dafür schön schwarz, das Design gefällt schon mal. Ansonsten bietet das Oberklasse Mainboard auch so ziemlich alles was das Herz begehrt (MU-MIMO und Kühlung gefallen mir hier besonders gut). Eine gute Basis für 5900X oder 5800X und natürlich auch für die neue GPU.
Die mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter mach sich langsam bemerkbar und werden gegen Silent Wings 3 140mm Lüfter getauscht (einen werde ich selber noch beisteuern). Damit sollte der Luftstrom im Gehäuse wieder schön leise von vorne-unten nach hinten-oben abfließen und die Abwärme geräuschlos abtransportieren.

*5. Danke und viel Glück an Alle*

Danke für das tolle Gewinnspiel und allen viel Glück!


----------



## GamerNerd (10. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

Mein Aufrüst-Wunsch:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:--------------------------------------------------Gründe für  die Aufrüstung bzw. Nicht-Aufrüstung

Gehäuse:              BE QUIET Silent Base 800---------------------------> Frontabdeckung leider beschädigt. Fällt ab und zu raus
CPU:                     INTEL Core i7-4790K---------------------------------------> eigene Aufrüstung AMD Ryzen 5 5600X
GPU:                     ASUS NVIDIA GeForce Strix GTX 970----------------> kommt oft an seine Grenzen.
Mainboard:          MSI Z97 GAMING 3-----------------------------------> Ein PCI Slot beschädigt. Fragt bitte nicht wie.... xD
RAM:                    CORSAIR XMS3 16 GB DDR3-1600 (4x4 GB)-------->eigene Aufrüstung. DDR4-4000 wegen Ryzen5000er Serie
Netzteil:               BE QUIET Straight power 10 500W 80PlusGold ----> eigene Aufrüstung leider nötig
CPU-Kühlung:     BE QUIET Dark Rock Pro 3---------------------------> Sehr zufrieden
SSD:                     SAMSUNG 860 EVO 250 GB-----------------------------> 250 GB sind mir immer zu wenig.
HDD:                   1000GB WD BLUE WD10EZEX--------------------------> Zufrieden. Umschwung auf SSD's muss trotzdem sein!

Da mein System aktuelle Games nicht mehr flüssig darstellen kann ohne komplett alle Settings auf LOW stellen zu müssen (bzw. garnicht kann) als auch ein paar selbstverschuldete Mängel aufweist sehe ich dieses Gewinnspiel als Chance meine Wunschgames wieder flüssig zu genießen und mein Baby noch schöner aussehen zu lassen.
Ich würde gerne die Aufrüstung einem Redakteur überlassen, denn da wäre mein PC in guten Händen. xD
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich gewinne und gönne es jedem der es verdient hat. 

Grüße
M.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magKekse (10. Oktober 2020)

Hi, hier meine Auswahl:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System:
Intel 5820k
MSI X99A MPOWER
4x4GB DDR4 2400 Corsair Rot
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4
BeQuiet  Silent Base 801 Orange
MSI RX480
2x 500GB SSD (Samsung, Crucial)
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650W
LG Bluray Player

Nach den gut 5 Jahren würde ich mehr ändern als nur alle Punkte für eine 3080 auszugeben.  Da Quad-Channel Ram doch nicht so bahnbrechend waren, tun es auch der Dual-Channel. Und wenn ich nicht wieder vergesse im Bios den Takt zu ändern, merkt man auch vielleicht etwas. Mit einem Ryzen 7 3700X (sollte es da nicht bald neue geben?) würde ich den PC vollenden und die ausgedienten Komponenten in den Eltern-PC nachrüsten. Eine Ablöse für mein Eizo 2434 müsste ich auch in betracht ziehen, da 1080p wohl nicht mehr so ganz 5700XT Niveau sind.
Wärend der Bildaufnahme sind keine Staubmäuse zu Schaden gekommen und wurden Tiergerecht entfernt  (Obwohl das Case Filter hat.)


----------



## Semnone (10. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen,

hier dann auch meine Bewerbung mit den benötigten Informationen.

Mein Rechner ist  im laufe der Jahre eher ein Sammelsurium an Teilen geworden die ich entweder neu oder gebraucht bei Ebay gekauft habe.

Folgende Komponenten sind im Moment in Verwendung:

*Gehause:* Irgendeins von Sunbeamtech, schon ziemlich alt und den Innenraum auch selber schwarz lackiert
*Mainboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K @4,5 GHz - delidded + Flüssigmetal
*CPU Kühler:* be quiet! Pure Rock @   Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
*Ram:* 4x 8GB Mircon DDR3 1600MHz
*Grafikkarte: *MSI RX 570 Armor OC
*Festplatten: *3TB  WD HDD, 1 TB Samsung 860 EVO SSD, 256 GB Samsung 830 SSD
*Netzteil:* Enermax MAXPRO 500W
*Monitor: *AOC 27"  G2790PX, 22" EIZO FlexScan S2202W
*Audio:* Topping DX3 Pro @ Philips Fidelio X1 + Antlion Modmic Wireless, Creative Gigaworks T20 Series II
*Eingabegeräte:* Razer Black Widow Elite - Yellow Switches, Razer Deathadder Elite

Bestellt sind momentan auch noch weitere 2x8GB Ram um dann insgesamt 32GB zu haben. schon eingebaut

Geplant ist für 2022 ein komplett neuer Rechner. Daher versuche ich den Rechner bis dahin auszureizen und durchzuhalten.

Ich spiele auch eher ältere Spiele und meist nie die neusten. Die Einstellungen sind dann auf max Details, mit VSR und mit Mods um grafisch das beste Erlebnis raus zu holen. Ich bin da auch was die FPS angeht sehr schmerzfrei. Tomb Raider mit 20-25 fps, Hautsache max Grafik usw.  Daher bewege ich mich auch so gut wie immer im Grafiklimit. Bei alten Spielen oder auch neueren wie Hunt: Showdown.

Aus diesem Grund ergibt sich auch meine folgende Zusammenstellung:


Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mit dem neuen Gehäuse, den Lüftern und dem Netzteil bin ich gut aufgestellt für folgende Hardware-Upgrades + OC. Die bessere Gehäusebelüftung auch ist ein deutlicher Fortschritt zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse mit seinen 120/80mm Lüftern. Die Grafikkarte sorgt für die benötige Grafikleistung.

Die Komponenten werde ich auch alle selber einbauen.

Dann allen noch viel Glück und viel Spaß den Gewinnern mit den neuen Komponenten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoadDog87 (10. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

ich freue mich sehr, dass es auch in diesem Jahr wieder die Pimp My PC Aktion gibt und ich bewerbe mich natürlich wieder sehr gerne darauf.

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Einleitung und Vorstellung meines Rechners
Schwachstellen meines Rechners
Ziele und Wünsche
Auswahl und Erläuterung der Hardware
Zusätzliche Anschaffungen und ein kleiner Blick in die Zukunft
Schlusswort

*Einleitung und Vorstellung meines Rechners*

Die Leidenschaft für PC Hardware und Spiele startete bei mir im Jahr 1996, als mein Vater einen ausrangierten 486er von der Arbeit mit nach Hause brachte. Zuvor hatte ich schon mal PC Spiele bei Freunden gesehen und war schon da begeistert davon. Einen Rechner direkt zu Hause zu haben, war aber natürlich ein absolutes Highlight.
In den Jahren 1997, 1999 und 2003 folgten jeweils ALDI Komplett PCs. Letzteren habe ich ab 2004 mit Grafikkarte, Netzteil und CPU Kühler aufgerüstet.
2007 hatte ich dann endlich genügend angespart, sodass ich mir den Traum von meinem ersten selbstbau PC erfüllen konnte. Neben damals aktueller Hardware (Intel Core2Duo E6750 und ab 2008 eine ATI Radeon HD 4870) habe ich auch eine Custom Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU eingebaut.
In den folgenden Jahren habe ich immer nur kleine Upgrades vorgenommen und teils auch auf gebrauchte Hardware gesetzt. Daher finden sich sogar heute noch Teile in meinem Rechner, die ich 2007 für meinen ersten selbstbau PC angeschafft habe (Gehäuse & HDDs).

Seit Pimp my PC 2019 hat sich in meinem Rechner allerdings endlich mal etwas getan.
Mein alter Intel Core i7-2600K durfte mitsamt Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand.
Dafür haben ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600 inkl. B450 Mainboard und 16 GiB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher Einzug erhalten.
In dem Zuge musste vorerst auch meine Wasserkühlung weichen. Ein passender CPU Kühlkörper (Alphacool Eisblock XPX) liegt zwar bereits auf meinem Schreibtisch, allerdings soll dieses Mal auch die GPU wieder mit in den Kühlkreislauf eingebunden werden. Hier habe ich geduldig auf Nvidias Ampere und AMDs Big Navi gewartet, bzw. warte aktuell immer noch.

Somit beinhaltet mein aktueller Rechner folgende Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU Kühler: AMD Wraith Stealth
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
RAM: 2x 8GiB Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3200 @ 3600
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro+ RX570 4G @ 1340 Mhz
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power 10 CM 600W
Gehäuse: LianLi PC-G70B
SSD 1: ADATA S510 60GB
SSD 2: Samsung 840 Series 250GB
HDD 1: Western Digital Green 1TB
HDD 2: Western Digital 320GB
HDD 3: Samsung 500GB
Monitor 1: LG 27MP68HM-P
Monitor 2: HP w2207

Das Ganze sieht wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Rechner nutze ich auch heute noch hauptsächlich für Spiele aller Art. Meine Lieblingsgenres sind zwar Sport- und Rennspiele, aber auch nahezu alle anderen Genres spiele ich immer wieder gerne. Zurzeit fesselt mich vor allem Microsofts Flight Simulator 2020.


*Schwachstellen meines Rechners*

Der größte Schwachpunkt meines PCs liegt aktuell bei der Grafikkarte. Ursprünglich als Übergangslösung gekauft, werkelt die kleine RX 570 mit ihren 4 GiB VRAM mittlerweile schon fast 2 Jahre in meinem Rechner.
Durch den überraschend frühen Release des Flight Simulators 2020 durfte sie noch mal richtig zeigen, was in ihr steckt.
Leider ist dies nicht besonders viel. Voller Respekt muss ich zwar sagen, dass ich deutlich schlechtere Resultate mit der Grafikkarte erwartet habe, allerdings ist meine Erwartungshaltung vor allem durch die 4K Screenshots und Videos mit maximalen Details deutlich höher als das, was eine RX 570 hier leisten kann.
Denn eines ist sicher: Der Flight Simulator 2020 lebt stark von seiner tollen Optik. Das Zusammenspiel der Flugzeug- und Landschaftsdetails mit den Wettereffekten und Wolken erschafft eine atemberaubende Atmosphäre.
Daher ist ein Austausch der Grafikkarte für mich unumgänglich. Nvidias Turing Angebot hat mich mit dem Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis nicht besonders angesprochen und von AMD kam eigentlich nur die RX 5700XT infrage.
Da aber klar war, dass sowohl Nvidia, als auch AMD noch in 2020 ihre neuen Grafikkarten Generationen vorstellen würden, habe ich mich bewusst für weiteres Warten entschieden.
Ein weiterer Dorn im Auge ist bei meinem Rechner das Gehäuse.
Das Lian Li PC-G70B war damals ideal für mich als blutigen Anfänger im Bereich „Custom Wasserkühlung“ geeignet. Es bot extrem viel Platz für Radiator, Ausgleichsbehälter und Pumpe, sodass man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen konnte.
Leider war Kabelmanagement in Gehäusen zu der Zeit noch nicht weit verbreitet und so vermisst man leider jegliche Optionen dafür. Nicht mal der Bereich des Netzteils ist mit einer Blende versehen.
Zudem sind meine noch verbliebenen HDDs nicht entkoppelt und machen sich gerne lautstark bemerkbar, wenn auf diese zugegriffen wird.
Mit Airflow geizt das Gehäuse zudem auch eher. Es befindet sich lediglich ein 120mm Lüfter in der Front, der direkt auf die HDDs und SSDs pustet und ein weiterer 120mm Lüfter im Heck.
Hier besteht also ordentlich Optimierungspotenzial.
Die eben angesprochenen HDDs gilt es zudem auch in absehbarer Zeit durch SSDs zu ersetzen.


*Ziele und Wünsche*

Mein Ziel ist es, einen soliden PC zusammen zu stellen, der im oberen Mittelfeld bis High End angesiedelt ist, ohne dabei in Sphären der so genannten „Enthusiasten“ vorzustoßen.
Der Rechner soll möglichst alle Spiele (vor allem den Flight Simulator 2020) in hohen bis maximalen Details mindestens in Full HD darstellen können.
Zudem soll der Rechner diese Ansprüche mindestens 3 Jahre (besser 5) erfüllen können.
Der Rechner soll außerdem gelegentlich an meinem 4K TV (Samsung GQ65Q70R) angeschlossen werden. Dafür dürfen durch die deutlich höhere Auflösung auch gerne ein paar Detailstufen herabgesetzt werden.
Desweiteren wünsche ich mir eine ansprechendere Optik meines Rechners. Quer durch den Rechner verlegte Kabel oder Kabelsalat an sich soll der Vergangenheit angehören.
Ein Sichtfenster wäre schön, ist aber nicht notwendig (im Zweifelsfall bleibt das Gehäuse einfach offen ).
Die Geräuschkulisse der HDDs darf sich auch gerne legen. Dies kann entweder durch entkoppeln der HDDs gegenüber dem Gehäuse oder durch Austausch der HDDs durch SSDs geschehen.


*Auswahl und Erläuterung der Hardware*

Durch den Austausch von CPU, Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher habe ich bereits wichtige Komponenten meines Rechners erneuert. Dadurch bin ich nun bei meiner dritten Teilnahme an Pimp My PC das erste Mal in der Lage, dieses Gewinnspiel nicht als Anlass zum Aufbau eines komplett neuen Rechners zu nutzen, sondern gezielt auf die Schwachpunkte meines Rechners einzugehen.
Allerdings musste man bei dem relativ knappen Punktebudget in diesem Jahr doch ein paar Mal mehr nachdenken, für welche Komponenten man sich entscheidet.
Meine Auswahl ist letztlich wie folgt ausgefallen:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)

Das Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black löst alle Kritikpunkte meines aktuellen Gehäuses (kein Kabelmanagement, überschaubarer Airflow, keine Entkopplung der HDDs) und ist dabei sogar noch etwas kompakter in der Abmessung. Daher ist es für mich eine solide Wahl. Mein Punktebudget konnte ich somit auch voll ausreizen, womit ich mir am Ende des Tages nichts mehr vorwerfen kann.


AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

Mit meinem aktuellen Mainboard „MSI B450 Tomahawk Max“ bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es läuft absolut stabil und hat mir bislang keine Anhaltspunkte dafür gegeben, den Kauf zu bereuen.
Demnach habe ich im Vorfeld der Pimp my PC Aktion auch nicht erwartet, dass ich hier dennoch zu einem Mainboard tendiere.
Der Grund weswegen ich mich dennoch für das MSI B550 Tomahawk entschieden habe ist hauptsächlich die Unterstützung von PCIe 4.0 in Bezug auf eine neue Grafikkarte.
Bereits bei der AMD Radeon RX 5700XT habt ihr in euren Tests ein Leistungsplus von bis zu 10% gemessen.
Zudem wären in Zusammenhang mit der von mir ausgewählten RTX 3070 die technischen Gegebenheiten für Nvidias RTX IO gegeben. Je nach dem wie sich dieses schlägt, wäre eine Aufrüstung mit einer PCIe 4.0 NVMe SSD eine weitere Option.


Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Die Grafikkarte stellt in meinem Aufrüstpfad die wichtigste Komponente dar. Nichts desto trotz habe ich mich hier mit der Entscheidung am schwersten getan.
Eine RTX 3080 wäre für mich absolut übertrieben und zudem dürfte dafür auch die Leistung meines Netzteils nicht ausreichen. Eine GPU der „alten“ Generation sollte es auch nicht sein.
Demnach bleibt nur noch die RTX 3070. Grundsätzlich ist dies genau die Leistungsklasse, für die ich mich bei Ampere und Big Navi interessiere. Da sie aber zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht veröffentlicht ist und es demnach keine Tests gibt, kann man über die Leistung nur spekulieren.
Gemessen an der realen Leistung einer RTX 3080 im Gegensatz zu Nvidias Versprechungen dürfte sich die RTX 3070 knapp unterhalb einer RTX 2080Ti einpendeln – immer noch 2,5 – 3x schneller als meine aktuelle RX 570!
Mit diesem Gedanken kann ich letztendlich guten Gewissens zur MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X greifen und investiere dafür gerne den Großteil meines Punktebudgets.


*Zusätzliche Anschaffungen und ein kleiner Blick in die Zukunft*

Allein durch die Komponenten von Pimp My PC 2020 ist mein selbst ausgegebenes Ziel „solider PC im oberen Mittelfeld bis High End“ allerdings noch nicht zu erreichen.
Daher plane ich in erster Linie mit einer Erweiterung des Arbeitsspeichers von aktuell 16 GiB auf mindestens 32 GiB. Dieser Schritt ist vor allem wichtig, um Abstürzen in höheren Detailstufen des Flight Simulators 2020 vorzubeugen.
Meine CPU AMD Ryzen 5 3600 befindet sich zwar erst seit knapp 8 Monaten in meinem Rechner, allerdings schreit der Flight Simulator 2020 aktuell mit der DirectX 11 API nach jedem Fünkchen CPU Leistung. Die neuen Zen 3 CPUs könnten daher auch für mich äußerst spannend werden. AMDs Ankündigung am 08.10.2020 war schon sehr vielversprechend. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf erste Tests!
Etwas unsicher bin ich mir aktuell noch beim Netzteil. Die Lastspitzen der RTX 3080 und 3090 waren in ihren Tests schon teils erschreckend hoch. Mit einer TGP von „nur“ 220W bei einer RTX 3070 FE bin ich aber vorsichtig optimistisch, dass 600W ausreichend sein werden. Falls dem nicht so ist, muss auch beim Netzteil noch mal Hand angelegt werden.
Ein weiterer fest eingeplanter Schritt ist, die HDDs in meinem Rechner gegen SSDs zu tauschen. Alle drei Festplatten sind bereits mehrere Jahre alt und machen sich mal mehr, mal weniger laut bemerkbar.
Nach der Anschaffung meines ersten 4K TVs vor ca. einem halben Jahr und der sichtbar schöneren Optik im Gegensatz zu Full HD spiele ich zudem mit dem Gedanken bei meinem PC Monitor mindestens auf WQHD zu wechseln. Auch Ultra-Wide Formate finde ich sehr spannend. Hier werde ich mich spätestens im kommenden Jahr näher mit befassen.


*Schlusswort*

Abschließend möchte ich mich bei PC Games Hardware und den beteiligten Partnern bequiet!, ADATA und MSI bedanken, die das Gewinnspiel ermöglichen.
Pimp my PC gehört für mich zu den absoluten Highlights des Jahres! Es ist immer wieder spannend, mit welchen PCs und Szenarien sich viele Teilnehmer bewerben.
Nach Abschluss der Bewerbungsphase geht dann das große Zittern los – Hat die eigene Bewerbung überzeugt? Wann kommt endlich die Auflösung? 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Lesen der Bewerbungen und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


----------



## killakuh (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo. Ich füge einfach mal den Text ein und ja ich brauche die neue CPU noch, Ei Knoff 


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MasterOlf (10. Oktober 2020)

*Ausgewählte Produkte*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selbst beusteuern würde ich:            - einen Ryzen 9 3900X(T)/5900X
                                                              - eine der RTX 3080 entsprechende Grafikkarte...jeh nachdem, was AMD noch bringt
                                                              - meine alte 1,5TB HDD als Musik und Filme und Bilder Speicher
                                                              - und  zuletzt meinen Harman/Kardon HK610 und die geliebten Canton ERGO DC 91 


Das aktuelle Sytem besteht derzeit aus:

Prozessor:                                                        Intel i7 2600(ohne K) @3400Mhz Turbo 3800Mhz
Grafikkarte:                                                     Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ Special Edition 8GB
Arbeitsspeicher:                                              4 x  2GB@1333Mhz
Mainboard:                                                       Asus CM6650 (nicht fragen woher ich das habe...)
Gehäuse:                                                          Fractal Design Define r5
Sound:                                                              Creativ Soundblaster z / HarmannKardon hk610 / Canton ergo DC 91
Netzteil:                                                            Thermaltake Berlin 630w
Festplatte(n):                                                            SSD Samsung Evo 840 128GB / HDD Seagate Barracuda 1,5 TB



Ich wünsche allen gleich viel Glück, aber mir ein bischer mehr 

Liebe Grüße, Master Olf


----------



## joNickels (10. Oktober 2020)

Eben erst entdeckt. Toll, dass es wieder das Projekt und Sponsoren gibt. Viel Erfolg euch allen !


----------



## Noah1801 (10. Oktober 2020)

*Hallo liebe PCGHX Community,*​
abermals wird traditionsgemäß von *MSI*, _*Be Quiet!*_, _*ADATA* _und dem _*PCGH*_ Team die Pimp My PC Aktion abgehalten. Vielen dank an alle Beteiligten, die ihr sechs Rechner dieser Community aufrüstet! Selten gibt es ein so traditionelles Gewinnspiel in einer Community. Speziell Be Quiet und MSI sind seit sechs Jahren fester Teil davon. Schön, dass mit ADATA auch der akute Speichermangel nun ein Ende hat!

Nun zu meinen gewünschten Komponenten:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Erfreulicherweise weiß jede der Komponenten einen sinnvollen Aufrüstpfad darzustellen, denn gleichwohl ich mit meinem Computer recht zufrieden zu sein mag, wäre ich äußerst Froh den ein oderen anderen Austausch zu unternehmen. Im Anblick meines Computers ist also keine meiner Wahlen unbedingt:

AMD Ryzen 5 2600
MSI B350 PC Mate
AMD Radeon RX 580 8GB
Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 1GB
Corsair 16GB DDR4 3000MHz RAM
Be Quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM
Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm (2x)
Be Quiet! Pure WIngs 2 120mm (1x)
128GB Samsung SM951 SSD
240GB Toshiba TR200 SSD
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
GUGABYTE PCIe x1 WLAN Karte
Cooler Master MasterBox 5

Das augenscheinlich außergewöhnlichste Merkmal meines Computers scheinen meine beiden Grafikkarten darzustellen. Diese erklären sich dadurch, dass ich Linux, ferner Manjaro Nutzer bin. Glücklich über das Betriebssystem schaue ich aber bedauernd auf die Spielesituation, da die meisten Spiele zwar einwandfrei funktionieren, so Manches allerdings nicht. Um dem entgegen zu arbeiten schleife ich meine Medion GTX 750, die mir ein Freund vor Jahren als GTX 560 Ersatz freundlicherweise für wenig Geld verkauft hatte, per VFIO durch und wird von einer virtuellen Maschine mit Windows 10 ausgestattet verwendet. Der Leistung beraubt spiele ich Civilization 6 leider nur in niedrigen Einstellungen. Durch die MSI RX 5700XT Gaming X könnte ich diese als Grafikkarte für Manjaro und meine alternde RX 580 für die Windows 10 VM verwenden und meine vergreisende GTX 750 salutierend in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand entlassen.
Um jene aber konfliktfrei einsetzen zu können, bedarf es eines neuen Netzteils. Ich war mit meinem ebenfalls vergreisenden Be Quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM stets glücklich. Seine Arbeit verreichtete es stets zuverlässig und laut vermochte es dabei nicht zu sein. Allerdings wird jener Dienst seit 2014 schon verrichtet und langsam aber sicher verdient auch dieses Netzteil eine wohlverdiente Rente. Deshalb: Be Quiet! Pure Power 11 700W CM. Die Wahl war hierbei des außerordentlichen Rufes verdankt, da ich persönlich gute Erfahrungen machte, aber auch Online-Händler selbiges bezichten können.
Dieses Gewinnspiels erspartes Geld durch übernommene und nötige Aufrüstungen würde in ein neues Mainboard fließen. Durch einer freundlichen Geste eines Bekannten bin ich im Besitz eines Intel Core i7 7700K gelangt. Demnach wäre einem Kauf eines gebrauchten Z170 oder Z270 Mainboards durch das Gewinnspiel möglich gemacht worden.
Dessen Prozessors Herr zu werden aber würde meiner aktuellen Kühlung nicht gelingen. Deshalb auch hier wieder die Devise: Be Quiet!. Mit dem Be Quiet! Pure Loop 280mm Wasserkühler könnte ich meinen Core i7 7700K leise übertakten und wäre samt der RX 5700XT wieder mit einem High-End Gaming Computer gewappnet!
Nur sähe dieser nicht wie einer aus, wäre da nicht noch zu guter Letzt das Be Quiet! Pure Base 500DX. Durch die gute Belüftung ist einem leisen Betrieb mit den bereits vorhandenen Be Quiet! Lüftern nichts mehr im Wege.
Abermals würde aber eine Komponente in den Ruhestand geschickt werden. Der AMD A4-4000 samt MSI  FM2-A75MA-P33 wird der Leistung geschuldet würde von einem Ryzen 5 2600 mit MSI B350 PC Mate ersetzen. Erfreut über den Leistungszuwachs könnte ich meinem kleinen Träumchen, einen eigenen Plex Server für Filme und Musik hosten zu können, Realität werden.

Hier eine kleine Gallerie zu meinem Computer und seinem kleinen Homeserver:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bedanke mich erneut vielmals an alle Beteiligten für dieses Gewinnspiel und wünsche jedem Teilnehmer Glück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Noah1801


----------



## s_mcclain (10. Oktober 2020)

Moin PCGH-Team und Mitbewerber,

Da mein PC System ( Marke Eigenbau ) mit mittlerweile etwas mehr als 3 Jahren so alt wie mein Sohn ist, juckt es in den Fingern schon sehr nach Veränderungen. Für die wenigen Stunden die einem als Vater noch bleiben, würde ich dennoch gerne mehr Leistung, Speicher - und vor allem: Ruhe ! haben wollen  . Da kommt eure Wahnsinns Aktion wie gerufen.
Ich wünsche allen Mitbewerbern  viel Erfolg.

Mein aktuelles System :

Mainboard : Asus Prime X370 Pro
CPU : AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (non-x)
Arbeitsspeicher : Crucial Ballistix 2x8GB 2666Mhz
Grafikkarte : Sapphire Radeon RX580 8GB Nitro+
Festplatten : 1x Crucial MX300 525GB
Netzteil : beQuiet! Straight Power 10 - 500W
Gehäuse : Fractal Define S


Meine PCGH Wunsch- Upgrades :

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Beste Grüße aus dem Norden !
Sven





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edith: Foto angehängt.


----------



## powerpanter (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH ,

das ist mein Aktuelles System:

Mainbord: MSI X99S-SLI Plus , 4x USB 3.0 läuft nicht mehr 
CPU:  Intel I7 5820K
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Model ?
Ram 4x8 GB 2133 MHZ
Grafikkarte: Nividia Geforce 1080 GTX Zotac Extrem Edition
Netzteil Be Quiet Power 7 700W
Gehäuse : Enermax Fulmo ST
SSD : 2x1280Gb 1x250GB
HDD : WD 1GB
Monitor Samsung 27" UHD



Das ist mein großer Wunsch zum PCGH PIMP my PC 2020

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig).

Als zusätzliches Upgrade würde ich noch einen
Intel Core i7 10700K 8x 3.80GHz verbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliwowitz (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH- Team,

anbei auch mal meine Wunschvorstellung. Aktuell sieht meine Hardware wie folgend aus:

Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
MSI Geforce GTX 970
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 16 GB
ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance
Enermax Fulmo Basic
Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze 520 W
Windows 8.1

Meine Wunschliste wäre:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig).

Da ich noch genug Speicher in Form von SSDs und HDDs besitze, würde ich mir einfach noch eine passende 6- Kern CPU samt , sowie Win 10 holen und hätte damit wieder einige Jahre meinen Frieden. Das Setup würde ich aber nicht mehr in mein Fulmo Basic bauen, sondern in mein Office- "Casemodding"- Selbstbau- Gehäuse aus Jugendtagen. Es ist deutlich kompakter und bisher steht es nur leer herum. Meine alte Hardware würde ich meiner besseren Hälfte vermachen.

Danke für das Gewinnspiel, dadurch hatte man mal wieder Grund in den PC zu schauen. Wie man dem Bild entnehmen kann, war das wohl schon länger nicht mehr passiert .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viele Grüße

David


----------



## WingMan88 (11. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

gerne nehme ich auch diesmal wieder an der tollen Aktion teil, darum hier meine Auswahl:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dies Jahr habe ich mein vorheriges System durch einen Ryzen-Rechner ersetzt. 
Im Detail besteht der jetzige Rechner aus:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 White Window
Mainboard:  MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: 16GB HyperX Fury RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 1 Non-Modular
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 4 
SSD1: Adata XPG SX8200 PRO 256 GB
SSD2: Samsung Evo 860 512 GB
SSD3: Samsung Evo 850 512 GB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX1660 Super Gaming X 6G
Lüfter hinten: Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White 140mm
Lüfter oben: Arctic P14 PWM PST CO 140mm
Lüfter vorne: Arctic P14 PWM PST CO 140mm
Monitor: Dell U3419W 

Im Wesentlichen bin ich mit dem System sehr zufrieden. Der Prozessor ist für den Preis einfach unschlagbar. 
Die Adata-M2-SSD ist mein Turbo-Startlaufwerk und ebenfalls ein echtes Schnäppchen. 
Die beiden SATA-SSDs fungieren zusätzlich als Daten- und als Gaming-Laufwerk. 
Das Pure Base Gehäuse bietet ausreichend Platz und ist ein echter Hingucker.
Der riesige Curved-Monitor wird hauptsächlich beruflich benötigt, bietet aber auch ein intensives Gamingerlebnis.
Dabei ist die Grafikkarte sehr energieeffizient und dadurch auch sehr leise im Betrieb.
Aber auch sonst ist der Rechner durch den großen CPU-Kühler und die langsam drehenden Lüfter kaum wahrnehmbar.

Zur Begründung meiner Auswahl:

Die Grafikkarte war ursprünglich für einen kleineren Monitor geplant und kommt bei der UWQHD-Auflösung des Monitors an ihre Grenzen.
Die neue MSI RTX 3070 sollte dagegen spielend mit dieser Auflösung zurecht kommen. 
Da hierfür die 500W des Netzteils knapp werden könnten, habe ich das 700W-Netzteil ausgesucht. 
Dass es zusätzlich auch noch Modular ist, finde ich super und schafft noch ein wenig mehr Ordnung beim Kabelmanagement.
Ärgerlicherweise kamen die B550er-Boards erst kurz nach meiner Zusammenstellung raus.
Mit der Unterstützung der 3. Ryzen Generation sowie zusätzlichen Features wie z.B. PCI Express 4.0, USB-Type-C, 2,5G LAN uvm. ist das neue Board auf jeden Fall eine sinnvolle Investition für zukünftige Projekte.

Über einen Gewinn würde ich mich riesig freuen. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich den Gewinnern schon jetzt viel Freude an der neuen Hardware.

Viele Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsnake (11. Oktober 2020)

*  Hallo Freunde von PC Games und Co,  *


Ich hatte vor anfang Dieses Jahr meinen aktuellen PC aufzurüsten.
Habe dann jedoch auf hinsicht der neuen Grafikkarten generationen und CPU generation (AMD) verzichtet und wollte warten.
Leider ist meine Gafikkarte Verstorben deswegen muss ich mich jetzt Aktiv umschauen was ich mache.
Wenn es mit diesem Gewinnspiel klappt wäre es Super, und wäre ein ausgleich zu dem verlust und ich könnte warten bis anfang nächtes jahr der rest erneuert wird.

*Mein PC den ich vor Ca. 8 Jahren selber zusammen gebaut und bis heute nicht Aufrüsten brauchte, bis auf das meine Grafikkarte am 10.10.2020 Verstorben ist!*

 -CPU:  Der alte CPU war damals glaube ich rund 150€ wert und ein Kompromiss in hinsiecht auf Preis Leistung, wo ich in Zukunft nochmal nachlegen wollte aber erst später merkte ich das er vollkommen ausreichend war!

 -CPU Kühler:   Mein alter Kühler von Enermax ist Groß und nimmt viel platz weg aber zu Glück ist mein Gehäuse groß genug!

 -M-Bord:  Das alte Mainboard war darauf ausgelegt das ich mein System in 2 Jahren mit neuen Teile aufwerte, somit habe ich mich für das Rampage IV Formula entschieden! Und somit bildet das Motherboard das Herz meines Alten PCs.

 -GPU:  Genauso wie beim Motherboard ist die Grafikkarte Quasi Die Lunge also auch ein wichtiges Bauteil und habe mich damals für eine GTX 780 von Gigabyte mit einem Preis damals von 580€ entschieden, sie leistete bisher gute Dienste Bis zum 24.08.2020 da kahm der erste Schlaganfall und ich muste sie Backen! (Leider am 10.10.2020 Verstorben und aktuell durch eine alte GTX 570 ersetzt!)

 - Arbeitsspeicher:  Mein Arbeitsspeicher von Kingston hat mich nie im Stich gelassen, Kingston Arbeitsspeicher waren damals auch eine sehr gute Wahl weis aber leider nicht mehr den Preis den ich Bezahlt habe.

 -(A:Gehäuse B:Netzteil und C:Festplatte):  A: Gehäuse war in Hinsicht auf Platz und Aussehen einfach die beste Wahl B:  BeQuiet modulare Netzteile sind wahrscheinlich das beste was ich je hatte und war für den zusammenbauen einfach, Platzsparend und gut die Kabel zu verstecken, auch wenn ich es nicht Perfekt hinbekommen habe. C: Festplatte gab es nur eine Entscheidung eine SSD von Samsung.


* Zusammenfassung alter PC: *

- Monitor: Asus VG248QE(144Hz)
-CPU: Intel Core i7 3820
-CPU Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40 Tower Kühler
- M-Bord: Asus Rampage IV Formula
-GPU: (GeForce GTX 780 RIP sie ruhe in Frieden!) GeForce GTX 570
- Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX fb-dimm 2x8GB (DDR3)
- Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power 10 Pro 750W
- Gehäuse: Termeltake Chasar MK-1
- Festplatten: (Windows+Main games: Samsung SSD) (Rest sind 3 normale Festplatten)

*  Meine ausgewählten Komponenten Neu:  *

 - Nvidia - Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio (42 Punkte) 
Grafikkarten sind einfach zu teuer um sich häufig eine neue zu Kaufen deswegen mein Motto: Lieber einmal was gutes und dann damit auskommen solange es geht!
-Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

*Was ich anfang nächstes jahr mache.:*

Es wird nächstes jahr alles an meinem Rechner erneuert bis auf das Gehäuse.
Aus jeden fall kommen folgende Komponeneten:
-Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt
-Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm

Der Rest ist leider noch nicht final da ich noch auf die prozessoren von AMD warte und deswegen auch nicht sagen kann welches M-Bord, oder cpu. Über den Arbeitspeicher habe ich mir aktuell noch keine gedanken gemacht.

-auf jeden fall würde ich sie gerne darüber informiren was es geworden ist.


_  PS: Rechtschreibfehler dürfen gern Ausgedruckt und bei sich Ausgestellt werden, aber bitte beachtet das ihr selber keine Fehler macht!  _
 Und ich denke das der neue PC dann auch wieder 7 Jahre Halten wird. 

Mein pc mit der GTX 780



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein pc mit der GTX 570



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spezi63 (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes Team,

nachdem ich als langjähriger Abonnent diese Aktion schon seit mehreren Jahren beobachte und ich glaube, dass mein PC, den ich 2017 selber über ALTERNATE zusammen gestellt habe mal ein vernünftiges Upgrade braucht, bewerbe ich mich hiermit.

Mein PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
Asus ROG ZENITH EXTREME X399 Mainboard
AMD Ryzen TR 1920X WOF 3500 TR4
Fractal D Celsius S36
2x SSD 2TB 850 EVO Basic Samsung
1 x Corsair C300 SSD 256 GB
1x Seagate Backup Plus 8 TB
2 x Zotac 8GB GTX 1070 AMP! Core Edition  im SLI Modus
Asus BC-12D2HT Silent 12x SS BD Laufwerk
3 x Enermax T.B.Apollish Blau 140x140x25 Lüfter
Corsair Graphite 780 T wh ATX Gehäuse
Corsair HX 1200 ATX24 Netzteil
1 x D4 32 GB 3466-16 Venegeance LED rd K4 Color Ram Speicher

Wenn ich gewinnen sollte möchte ich meine Grafikkarten aufrüsten zu:

1 x MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Ich spiele leidenschaftlich Destiny 2 - über 1000 Stunden, Crysis 3, Metro Exodus, Call of Duty Reihe

An alle herzliche Grüße

spezi63


----------



## beren2707 (11. Oktober 2020)

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Aufrüstung meines Rechners im Rahmen der "Pimp my PC 2020"-Aktion. Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

*RAM*: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
*SSD*: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
*Netzteil*: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler*: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set*: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Gehäuse*: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard*: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dabei habe ich bewusst das B550 Tomahawk ausgewählt, weil ich nach dem Einbau der PCIe 3.0 M.2-SSD immerhin noch einen freien Steckplatz habe, in dem ich in absehbarer Zukunft eine große und schnelle PCIe 4.0 SSD einbauen kann. Die gewählte Kombination aus Mainboard, RAM, SSD & Gehäuse sollte optisch überaus gut harmonieren.
Da ich kein Freund von AiO-Wasserkühlungen bin, mein aktuell genutzter und schon etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogener NH-D15 der Optik jedoch nicht gerade zuträglich wäre, habe ich mich für den DRP 4 entschieden, den ich gerne mit drei 120 mm Lüftern in der Front des 500DX unterstützen möchte. Auch weil ich niedrigere Temperaturen und daraus resultierend geringere Lüfterdrehzahlen anstatt Dämmung bevorzuge, erscheint mir die Wahl des Meshgehäuses 500DX mit Zusatzlüftern als sinnvoll.

Als CPU wird zusätzlich entweder ein Ryzen 9 5900X oder 5950X erworben, je nach Preisen und Verfügbarkeit. Die einzige Hardware-Komponente, die ich zunächst noch aus meinem aktuellen PC übernehmen werde, wird die Vega 56 sein; auch der Monitor sowie Maus & Tastatur bleiben gleich. Je nach Verfügbarkeit der 6900XT 16GiB oder der RTX 3080 20 GiB wird aber auch die Vega 56 sich nicht allzu lange im neuen System halten können, damit High-FPS Gaming in WQHD nichts mehr im Wege steht.
Aufgrund der beiden zusätzlich zu erwerbenden Komponenten habe ich mich daher für das 850W Netzteil entschieden, weil dieses mMn für einen stabilen Betrieb der geplanten Komponenten auch bei Lastspitzen sorgen kann und dazu noch Reserven für Overclocking bereitstellt.

*Mein momentanes Setup:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*CPU + Kühler*: i7 4770K @ 4,5 GHz & Noctua NH-D15
*MB*: MSI Z87 MPower
*RAM*: 32 GiB DDR3 2400 MHz
*Grafikkarte*: Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse @ UV + OC
*SSDs*: 256 GB Samsung SSD 830 + 1 TB Crucial BX100
*Netzteil*: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W
*Gehäuse*: Fractal Design Core 3500 mit Acrylfenster
*Monitor*: BenQ XL2735
*Maus & Tastatur*: Xtrfy K4 RGB TKL & Logitech G403 Wireless
Wie man erkennen kann, ist mein System zwar noch relativ rüstig, der 4770K und die Vega 56 müssen jedoch beide ordentlich übertaktet werden, um in 1440p noch spielbare Bildraten zu erzielen. Daher habe ich auch bei den selbst anzuschaffenden Komponenten die obere Leistungsklasse im Blick, weil ich mir damit erhoffe, erneut möglichst lange auf eine Aufrüstung verzichten zu können.

Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, bei der diesjährigen Aufrüstaktion als Teilnehmer ausgewählt zu werden. Neben einem ausführlichen Text, in dem jede Komponente ausführlich beschrieben und bewertet werden wird, plane ich darüber hinaus geeignetes Videomaterial zum Zusammenbau und dem Betrieb anzufertigen, bspw. um die RGB-Effekte zu präsentieren. Auch die Photographien des Tests werden natürlich im Vergleich zu dem oben zu sehenden Schnappschuss mit einer DSLR bei geeigneter Beleuchtung qualitativ hochwertig ausfallen.

Herzliche Grüße
beren2707


----------



## seileca (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich freue mich jedes Jahr auf eure tolle Aktion.

Ich bewerbe mich mit meinem Rechner, der aus folgenden Teilen besteht:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window

Netzteil : 550W be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular

Arbeitspeicher: 32GB Kingston 3200MHz DDR4-RAM

Gehäuselüfter: 1x 140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 3

Gehäuselüfter: 3x 140x140x25mm be quiet! Pure Wings 2

Soundcard: Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5

Motherboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge

CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X

Grafikkarte: MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z

SSD1: Samung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB

SSD2: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB

SSD3: SanDisk SDSSDA 2TB

CPU Kühler: Be quiet Dark Rock pro 4



Wunschsetup besteht aus folgenden Teilen:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




Das letzte Upgrade war der Umstieg von FHD auf WQHD (HP x27i und ilyama PL2792Q).

Leider schafft meine MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z nicht die 144Hz auf dem HP x27i bei einigen Shootern.

Deshalb möchte ich die Grafikkarte upgraden. Außerdem sind mir die die Silent Pure Wings 2 zu laut. Diese möchte ich gerne durch weiter Silent Wings 3 austauschen. Für den Grafikkartentausch möchte ich noch das Netzteil mit einer höheren Leistung austauschen.



Falls ich einer der Glücklichen wäre, baue ich die Teile selber ein.


----------



## frickeltoni (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH(X) Community,

auch wenn ich mit meinem Rechenknecht doch recht zufrieden bin fehlt es mir natürlich wie allen immer an der 
Power der Grafikkarte. Nun wird der ein oder andere einwenden das eine 2070s ja schon ganz ordentlich ist,
dem will ich nicht widersprechen, aaaber eben nicht für 4k Gaming.
Borderlands3, Breakpoint und der FluSi, um nur einige zu nennen, fressen einem nunmal den letzten Shader vom Kopf.
Hatte mir diesbezüglich schon Sorgen gemacht das meine CPU bald schlapp macht, aber nach dem erhellenden
Artikel in der PCGH 11/20 (CPU-Empfehlungen f. 3080/3090) mache ich mir diesbezüglich keine Sorgen mehr.
Dafür an dieser Stelle einen herzlichen Dank.

Zu meinem Rechner

Mainbord:    MSI B450 Mortar Titanium
CPU:                AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Kühler:           Alphacool Eisbär Aurora 280
RAM:               Patriot Viper 3200 4x 8GB 
Grafikkarte: KFA² 2070Super Work the Frames
Netzteil:         Thermaltake Toughpower Grand RGB 650W
Gehäuse :      Thermaltake Core V21
SSD :                 Samsung 870 EVO 1TB
HDD :               Samsung 1,5TB
Monitor:         LG OLED B6E 55"

Mein Aufrüstwunsch ist dann auch nicht all zu schwer zu erraten

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
lechz! RIP Feuerstein 

Die verbleibenden Punkte hätte ich zwar noch in die tollen beQuiet Lüfter stecken können, aber meine 
Kiste ist für meine Ansprüche schon leise genug. 

Und so sieht die Möhre derzeit aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möge ich einmal der Auserwählte sein. Und wenn nicht Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.

Anbei noch ein ganz lautes HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM 20. GEBURTSTAG!!!1einself11!
Macht weiter so. Ein langjähriger Begleiter eures Schaffens.


----------



## CuTz (11. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,

mein Wunschsystem wäre:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Dazu würde ich mir die Ryzen 7 3700XT holen.
Mein aktuelles System:
Intel i5 6600k
MSI Z170A Gaming Pro
Corsair 2x 8GG DDR4-3200
Geforce GTX 960 4GB
CoolerMaster G450M
Crucial BX 500 240GB SSD

Ich freue mich auf eure Antwort.


----------



## Joergi99 (11. Oktober 2020)

*Pimp My PC 2020*
Mein PC
Prozessor Intel 6850K
Mainboard Asus X99 Strix
Arbeitsspeicher Corsair Vengeance 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3000MHz
Festplatte(n) Samsung 850 EVO 500GB, WD Black 6TB
Grafikkarte Asus Strix 1080TI
Netzteil Corsair HX1200i
Gehäuse Corsair 750d Airflow
Betriebssystem Windows 10 Pro x64
Monitor Asus FullHD 27 Zoll 

Wo auch ein Lüfter quietscht.

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## roadrippe (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallöchen, ich versuche auch dieses Jahr an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.

Seit dem letzen Jahr hat sich bei mir eigentlich nur Headset, Maus, Tastatur und Monitor verändert

Mein System:
CPU: Intel Core i7 2700k
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V LE
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming (ich hatte ursprünglich eine GTX 680 Phantom von Gainward gekauft, die nach 2 Jahren und 1 Woche den Dienst quittierte.
Danke nochmal an MSI, die 770 rennt ohne zu murren, seit 2014.. solang hat noch nie eine Geforce bei mir gehalten)
Netzteil: be quiet! 700W Sraight Power E9
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred
Gehäuse-Lüfter: be quiet! 120 Shadow Wings (3x)
Festplatte(n): Western Digital Gold WD1005FBYZ (2x)
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS 124 DVD Brenner
Zusatz: Asus PCE-AC88 WLan-Karte
Monitor: BenQ GL 2460
Maus: Razer Basilisk
Tastatur: Logitech G910
Headset: Logitech G933

Ich gebe dieses System zu Weihnachten in die Hände eines 11jährigen Jungen dessen Eltern keinen Computer haben und Er so langsam sich mit Computer auseinandersetzen soll.
Letztes Jahr konnte ich aus persönlichen Gründen nicht viel Geld in die Hand nehmen,
daher werde ich aber bei Verfügbarkeit ein komplett neues System aufbauen.
Reizen würde mich ein Ryzen-System mit dem  Ryzen 9 5900X.

Ich habe mich daher für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)


----------



## n!Faculty (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

schön das die Pimp-my-PC Aktion auch dieses Jahr wieder stattfindet. Natürlich möchte ich ebenfalls mein Glück versuchen.

Meine jetzige Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Intel Core i5 8600K (geköpft, alltagstaugliche 4,7GHz bei 1,2V)
Scythe Mugen 4 + 1 zusätzlicher Noctua NF-P12
ASRock Z370 Pro4
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio
550 Watt Cougar GX

Datenspeicher ist natürlich ebenfalls vorhanden, insgesamt sind verbaut:
Samsung 850Evo 240GB x 2 (Raid 1) -> Betriebssystem
WD Blue 500GB NVMe -> Spiele

Beherbergt wird das Ganze in einem Antec P82 Flow.

Damit man auch was erkennen kann, wird das Bild auf zwei Monitore übertragen,
1  32'' MSI Optix AG32CQ (2560 x 1440)
1  27" Hannspree HQ271HPG (2560 x 1440) 

Im Gegensatz zu meiner Bewerbung im letzten Jahr (Link) ist die Nutzung des PC hin zum Spielen und weg vom Arbeiten gewandert (fürs Arbeiten gibt es jetzt eigene Hardware).

Als Upgradevarianten habe ich als Wunschliste herausgesucht:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Erklärung zur Wunschliste

Ram
Die vorhandenen 16GB Ram kriege ich ausgelastet. Durch die Verdoppelung mit dem gewählten Ram-Kit ist hier erstmal wieder auf absehbare Zeit Ruhe.

SSD
Mit den jetzt vorhandenen 500GB für Programme und Spiele kommt man doch schon an seine Grenzen, zwischendurch werden entweder Programme gelöscht oder für eine Weile auf mein NAS verschoben.
Die gewählte 2TB NVMe bietet auf längere Zeit genug Speicherplatz, um Verschieben und Löschen unnötig zu machen.

Netzteil
Mein jetziges Netzteil bietet kein Kabelmanagement so dass die nicht genutzten Kabel (es gibt noch einen Strang mit Molex-Steckern) zusammengebunden und verstaut werden müssen. Die 700 Watt bieten genug Reserven für zukünftige Upgrades.

CPU-Kühler
Der verbaute Mugen ist schon recht alt, einige Lamellen sind verbogen. Die gewählte 280mm AiO bietet genug Reserven, um auch zukünftig noch CPUs zu kühlen. Der vorhandene Fillport macht ein Problem von AiO wett, da Flüssigkeit bei Bedarf nachgefüllt werden kann.

Lüfter-Set
Momentan befinden sich im Gehäuse insgesamt 7 Aigo DR-12. Diese wurden vor allem gekauft, um kostengünstig  ins Thema RGB einzusteigen. Mein PC steht in meinem Arbeitszimmer, außer mir sieht ihn meistens eh keiner. Alleine durch die gewählte AiO müssen die oberen drei Lüfter raus, durch die drei zusätzlichen Shadow Wings können auf die vorderen Lüfter wieder getauscht werden und der Fokus wieder mehr auf Kühlleistung und Luftstrom, weniger auf RGB gelegt werden.

AMD-Mainboard
Das X570 ist sicherlich der interessanteste Teil der Wunschliste. Die Idee ist, den 8600k gegen einen der kommenden 5000er Ryzens zu tauschen. Die 6 echten Kerne des 8600k besitzen zwar viel Leistung, der Trend geht aber weiterhin zu mehr Parallelität, spätestens beim Multitasking mit Spielen und VMs bspw. ist ein Wechsel zu 12 oder 16 Threads sinnvoll.


Nicht gewählt wurde aus den Kategorien

Gehäuse
Das P82 Flow ist noch recht neu, bietet ausreichend Platz für meine Hardware und benötigt daher keinen Austausch.
Ein gedämmtes Gehäuse wie das Silent Base benötige ich nicht, da meistens eh das Headset auf den Ohren ist.

Grafikkarte
Die verbaute RTX 2080 ist noch nicht lange in meinem PC (günstig von einem Bekannten bekommen und als Austausch für meine vorherige GTX 1070) und für mein Setup in 1440P bisher vollkommen ausreichend.
Die angebotenen RTX 3XXX haben zwar ihren Reiz, aber nach einigem Nachdenken sehe ich in meiner ausgewählten Wunschliste mehr Sinn als in einer einzelnen RTX 3070 / 80. Bald steht ja auch noch die Vorstellung von Big Navi an, wenn ich an ein Spiel komme das mehr Leistung erfordert als meine Grafikkarte hergibt steht dann halt zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Upgrade an.

Abschließend gibt es natürlich noch das geforderte Foto meines PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für diese Aktion und allen Teilnehmern natürlich viel Glück.


----------



## taks (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo  PCGH-Redaktion,

ich versuche auch gerne mein Glück bei Pimp My PC 


Wieso ich mitmache?  Auch wenn ich mit meinem jetzigen PC zufrieden bin, wäre etwas mehr Leistung natürlich besser. Weil wir jedoch nächstes Jahr ins Eigenheim ziehen werden, liegt ein neuer PC nicht mehr im Budget. Darum wäre ein Gewinn bei Pimp my PC eine gute Gelegenheit, um trotz angespanntem Budget, einen neuen Computer zu erhalten. Also passend zum neuen Büro, ein neuer Computer 🎉


#Momentan verbaute Komponenten

Mein PC ist nicht mehr der Neuste aber verrichtet seine Arbeit zuverlässig und halbwegs schnell. Die Komponenten wurden über die Jahre immer wieder einzeln nachgerüstet wobei hier die Grafikkarte die letzte grosse Anschaffung war. Dabei war das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis immer das grösste Kaufargument. Gebraucht wird mein Computer hauptsächlich für ein paar ältere Spiele und Softwareentwicklung. Deshalb habe ich auch nicht so hohe Anforderungen an die Leistung.


*CPU: *AMD FX-8350 (AM3+, 4GHz, 8-Core)
*RAM: *Crucial Ballistix Tactical (4x 4GB, DDR3-1600)
*Mainboard: *ASUS M5A99X EVO R2 (AM3+, AMD 990X, ATX)
*Grafikkarte: *MSI Radeon RX 580 ARMOR OC (8GB)
*CPU-Kühler: *Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (16.50cm)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM (480W)
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Define R4
*SSD:* Crucial MX500 (250GB, SATA3)
*SSD: *Crucial M550 (128GB, SATA3)
*SSD:* Crucial M550 (256GB, SATA3)
*HDD:* WD Blue (2TB, SATA3)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler: Klick mich für mehr Bilder!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






#Mein Aufrüstpfad

Da mein Computer doch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, muss die komplette Plattform ersetzt werden. Dies widerspiegelt sich auch in meinem Aufrüstpfad. Für die neue Plattform benötige ich Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher und CPU-Kühler. Diese sollen dann, sofern ich gewinne,  mit einem Ryzen 3600XT ergänzt werden. Der 3600XT bietet für meine Zwecke das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis (denke ich zumindest ^^). Dazu kommen noch eine M2-SSD, ein neues Netzteil und eine RX 5500 XT. Die Grafikkarte ist zwar auf dem gleichen Leistungsniveau wie meine jetzige, jedoch veranstaltet meine einen unsäglichen Lärm... Neben Leistung und Lautstärke soll der PC natürlich noch hübsch aussehen. Dazu sind die Komponenten so gewählt, dass ein Schwarz-Weiss Theme möglich wird. Um das Theme komplett durchziehen zu können, würde ich dann noch passende SATA-Kabel etc. dazu bestellen. Das Ganze wäre dann auch der perfekte Anlass um mein System endlich komplett unter Linux zu betreiben 

Darum habe ich folgende Komponenten gewählt:

*RAM: *Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
*SSD: *Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
*Netzteil: *Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler: *Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard: *MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte: *MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


#Das Schlusswort

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Gewinn freuen. Sollte es wirklich soweit kommen, erhaltet Ihr natürlich einen ausführlichen Bericht über den Zusammenbau, Inbetriebnahme und Betrieb meines neuen Systems  Damit nicht nur zu sehen ist welche Komponenten verbaut werden, sondern auch was mit ihnen angestellt wird.

Lasst die Spiele beginnen! 


Gruss taks


----------



## Smartiiboi (11. Oktober 2020)

Zunächst vielen Dank für die Chance auf diese großartigen Gewinne!
_________________________________________________________________________________
Aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3700X
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition
Mainboard: X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix GTX 970
RAM: 4x16 GB DDR4-3200 Patriot Viper
SSD: 128 GB SanDisk
HDD: 2 TB Seagate Firecuda
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define 7 Compact
Netzteil: Fractal Design Ion+ 660 W Platinum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_________________________________________________________________________________
Im Punktekonfigurator habe ich mir folgendes Zusammengestellt:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
_________________________________________________________________________________
Dazukaufen muss ich mir so nichts.
Das mit dem Upgrade finde ich echt super, so kriegt man wenn man gewinnt genau das was man will und nur die wenigsten Sachen werden hinterher bei eBay landen. Viele Grüße!


----------



## LogantheHamster (12. Oktober 2020)

Schön das es dieses Projekt auch dieses Jahr wieder gibt, vielleicht hab ja dieses mal Glück und kann meinen sage und schreibe 7, 5 Jahre alten, treuen PC der läuft und läuft und läuft <3, aber so langsam Probleme verursacht (Altersschwäche?) in Rente schicken oder sonstwie nutzen. ^^

*Also verbaut ist folgendes:*
CPU: i7 4770K @4,2Ghz, höher will er nicht (mehr)
CPU-Kühler: Irgendnen Scythe Mugen-PCGH Edition den es damals gab
MB: ASRock Z87 Extreme6/ac
GPU: 2x Asus Strix OC GTX 970
RAM: Team Group 16GB DDR3 2400Mhz
Speicher: Samsung 850 Evo SSD und 2x 1TB Seagate HDDs im Speicherpool
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser MK-1 <--Es kann laufen!!!
Netzteil: Corsair HX850i

*Ausgesucht habe ich mir folgendes:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig) *

Falls ich gewinne ist der Plan mit einen neuen PC zu bauen, mit den Ryzen 5 CPUs von AMD und bezüglich der GPU muss ich dann mal schauen ob AMD oder Nvidia oder vielleicht später eine Intel Xe HPG in Frage kommt, dauert ja noch bis alles auf dem Markt ist (und ich das Geld hab ^^). Vom jetzigen PC würde ich das Netzteil und die Speichermedien übernehmen.

Dooferweise ist das mit dem Handy aufgenommene Bild meines PCs von innen zu groß für das Forum, also müsst ihr mit diesem Cloud-Link klar kommen: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AicUI7C6UnsTgYwXV6Xsc9Fxh9l8Vg?e=uEAmXi

*Falls möglich würde ich anstatt der Lüfter und der 1TB SSD, die 2TB SSD nehmen, wäre aber halt 1 Punkt drüber. :/


----------



## GruselNix (12. Oktober 2020)

*Nie wieder Intel:*
Aktuelles System wurde 2017 mit der Übergangslösung Pentium G4560, im Glauben den Pentium G4560 mangels vorhandenem AVX mittelfristig gegen einen 6 Kerner aufrüsten zu können, zusammengestellt. Einige Wochen später war mir klar dass ich mit Motherboard und Prozessor in einer Sackgasse gelandet war. Auch wenn ich nicht zu den Glücklichen gehören sollte, so hat mir euer Auswahlsystem schon mal dabei geholfen einen Überblick zu bekommen was für ein aktuelles System an Anschaffungen notwendig sein wird. Vielen Dank schon mal dafür. 


Sollte mein System erfreulicher Weise zu den 6 Auserwählten gehören würde ich den Komponenten noch einen
*AMD Ryzen 5 3600 oder evtl. einen der neuen 5000er hinzufügen.*
Ich hatte ganz vergessen zu erwähnen das ich im Falle des Falles richtung Weihnachten dem System noch ein dem neuen Mainboard angemessenes Mini-ITX Gehäuse ala *Jensbo A4 Mini-ITX* hinzufügen würde. Dann wäre wieder etwas mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch.


*Aktuelles System: *(Prädikat Aufrüstungsbedürftig)

GPU: * Sapphire Nitro Radeon R9 380 *(Wird langsam eng mit neuen Games)
CPU:  *Pentium G4560* (ein 2017 vermeintlich guter Übergangsprozessor, leider ohne AVX)
CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Freezer Extreme*
Mainboard: *MSI Z270 Gaming M5*
Netzteil: *Enermax Platimax DF 600W*
Arbeitsspeicher: *Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2x4GB DDR4-2400*
Gehäuse: *Fractal Design Define r6*
Monitor: *Eizo Foris 2331* 1920x1080 (Betagt aber noch rüstig)
SSD: *1x Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*, *2x Transcend TS120GSSD220S*
HD:  *1x ST2000DX001-1NS164 SSHD 2TB

Gewünschte Aufrüstung: (*Horizon Zero Dawn ich komme*) *

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank das PCGHX und PCGH.DE diesen Aufwand nicht scheuen einigen Lesern die Möglichkeit zu geben ihre SpieleKiste auf diese Weise in ein zeitgemäßes System zu verwandeln.

gruselige Grüße
GruselNix


----------



## Gehryy (12. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel. Hiermit möchte ich mich dafür bewerben.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:


Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth Z87
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Gold DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit
CPU-Kühlung: Arctic Freezer 13
GPU: Gainward Nvidea GTX 770 4GB
SSD: Adata SP600 128 GB, SanDisk Plus 2.5“ 1TB
HDD: Segate ST2000DM001 2TB
Netzteil: Corsair RMX 750 80+ Gold modular
Case: BeQuiet Pure Base 600
Der Prozessor, das Mainboard, die Grafikkarte, der RAM und die Segate Festplatte sind seit über 6 Jahren meine treuen Begleiter. Die SSDs kamen ca. 4 Jahre später hinzu. Mein vorheriges Netzteil musste aufgrund eines Defektes vor ca. 4 Monaten ersetzt werden. Zeitgleich mit dem Netzteil zog die Hardware in das Be Quiet Pure Base 600 um, da dieses Case mehr Platz und einen wesentlich ruhigeren Betrieb ermöglicht.

Nun sind einige der Komponenten doch etwas in die Jahre gekommen und erreichen relativ schnell ihre Grenze. Vor allem beim Spielen von Anno 1800 würde ich mir ein flüssigeres Gameplay wünschen.



_Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_

Komponenten die ich selbst kaufen würde:


CPU: Intel Core i7 10700k
CPU-Kühlung: Be Quiet Dark Rock 4
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4-3600 DIMM CL18 Dual Kit


Durch die Auswahl der obigen Komponenten habe ich den für mich besten Kompromiss ausgewählt, da der neue PC wieder einige Jahre durchhalten sollte.

Für den Intel Core i7 10700k den ich kaufen würde, stellt das MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi die perfekte Basis dar. Das Board verfügt über den für mein Case passenden Formfaktor sowie eine gute Spannungsversorgung für die CPU und ausreichend viele Schnittstellen. Das integrierte Wifi erspart mir das Verwenden eines externen USB-Addons.

Die Leistung der Grafikkarte ist ebenfalls herausragend und sollte in Kombination mit dem Board und der neuen CPU vollständig ausgenutzt werden können. Durch das Ausbauen der oberen HDD-Halterung in meinem aktuellen Case lässt sich die lange RTX 3070 problemlos einbauen.

Als Kühllösung würde ich mir den Be Quiet Dark Rock 4 selbst kaufen, da ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Produkten von Be Quiet sammeln konnte. Der Kühler passt außerdem gut in mein aktuelles Case (Höhe, breite, …). Die Ausgewählten Lüfter sorgen für einen idealen Luftstrom im Gehäuse und sind dabei kaum zu hören.

Auch den Arbeitsspeicher würde ich mir selbst anschaffen, da dieser leider nicht mehr in meine Konfiguration passt.

Mein aktuelles Gehäuse, das Netzteil und die Festplatten würde ich für das neue Setup übernehmen, da die Komponenten noch relativ neu sind und gut zu der erstellten Konfiguration passen.

Grob Zusammenaddiert müsste ich ca. 530€ selbst investieren, um einen für mich perfekten Gaming PC aufzubauen der mich zuverlässig, die nächsten Jahre hinweg, begleiten kann. Daher würde ich mich sehr über die neue Hardware freuen.

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit und viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tobias G.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janniktn (12. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,
Erst einmal vielen, vielen Dank, dass es so eine Aktion auch in diesem Jahr gibt.

Hier meine aktuelle Hardware:
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro-VDH 2
Ram: Crucial Ballistix 2×8 GB 3200 MHz DDR4 RAM
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 11
HDD: Toshiba 1TB HDD
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
CPU Kühler: Boxed Kühler von AMD
GPU: AMD Radeon RX580

Ausgewählte Hardware:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Insgesamt: 45/45 Punkte

Aufrüsten:
Falls ich der glückliche Gewinner sein sollte würde ich natürlich noch auf nen Ryzen 7 umrüsten damit GraKa und Prozessor gut zusammenarbeiten.

So nun mal ein paar Details warum ich gerne gewinnen würde:

Ich habe vor 4 Jahren das letzte mal (zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht mal wirklich gute) Hardware geupgradet. Das Problem was ich mittlerweile habe dass ich in vielen Spielen gerade noch so an den 60 Fps kratze und die Spiele wenn ich einen zweiten Bildschirm benutze, vor lauter Laggs unspielbar werden. Ein neues Gehäuse wird auch benötigt da in meinem alten (No-Name) nicht genügend Platz und Kühlung vorhanden ist.

Danke nochmal das ihr Leuten jedes Jahr die Möglichkeit gebt ihren PC zu verbessern.

Viel Glück an die anderen!

LG
Jannik


----------



## Zodiac78 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bin hier ehrlich gesagt durch Zufall und das erste Mal auf diese Aktion gestoßen, finde es aber eine super Idee und dachte ich bewerbe mich auch einmal. Danke schonmal vorab für die tolle Aktion. 
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück 

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Primo (Platz ist reichlich vorhanden)
Netzteil: 500 Watt Enermax Modular Gold
Mainboard: MSI Z170 A SLI Plus
CPU: Intel 6700K (übertaktet auf 4,2 GHz)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalrightt True Spirit 140 Power
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4 - 3200
Grafikkarte:  Zotac Geforce GTX 1080 AMP Extreme Edition
SSD: 1 TB Samsung 840 EVO SATA
HD: 2 TB WD Storage
Monitor: Acer Predator 27 Zoll 4K (UHD)

Ausgewählte Hardware:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Laut PCGH Artikel wäre meine 4 Kern CPU auch weiterhin ausreichend, wenn ich bevorzugt in 4K Auflösung spielen möchte, da dann eigentlich immer  auch eine 3080 GTX als limitierender Faktor fungiert. Folglich macht für mich nur ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte Sinn.

Eigentlich war ich mit meinem System super zufriegen, bis im Januar 2019 mein alter HD Monitor von Samsung seinen Geist aufgegeben hat. Daraufhin habe ich mir einen zeitgemäßen 4K-Monitor von Acer mit G-Sync gekauft. Das stellte sich allerdings als Fehler heraus, weil der 4K-Monitor soviel Grafikresourcen verlangt, dass meine (unter HD Auflösung) ultra schnelle Grafikkarte plötzlich zum Flaschenhals wurde. Seiddem kann ich kaum ein Spiel bei 60 Hz spielen, weil die Grafikpower einfach nicht ausreicht. Bei vielen aktuellen Spielen reicht es nicht mal mehr für konstant 30 FPS 

Eigentlich war für diesen Herbst (mit Erscheinen der Geforce 3000 Serie) ein Upgrade fest eingeplant. Dann kam Corona und ich habe im Sommer meinen Job verloren... Nun fehlt also das Geld, um mir die gewünschte Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Aber vermutlich würde ich auch keine 3080 GTX bekommen, wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte, wenn man die aktuelle Liefersituation bei Nvidea betrachtet  

Leider reichen die verbliebenen Punkte nicht mehr für ein adäquates Netzteil für die Grafikkarte, sodass ich mir, sollte ich das Glück haben ausgewählt zu werden, ein neues Netzteil kaufen würde. Mir schwebt da das Be Quit! Netzteil Dark Power Pro 11 Modular mit 850 Watt vor. Das sollte dann genug Reserven haben, damit die 3080 GTX auch problemlos läuft 

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Aktion.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gunnar B.


----------



## isawek (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion, 
vielen Dank für diese Aktion, ich hoffe ich werde ausgewählt 
Habe hiervon von einem Freund gehört, mit dem ich meinen PC zusammengebaut habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System:
Mainboard: MSI Z77 MPower
CPU: Intel i7-3770K
RAM: 2x 8 GB
GPU: Radeon RX 480 8GB
SSD: WD Blue 500G
Netzteil: Cougar STX 80Plus 550W
CPU Kühler: LC Power LC-CC-240-LiCo
Gehäuse + Lüfter: (Weiß ich gerade nicht, hatte ich einem Freund abgekauft. frage ich aber nach.

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## mwimmer0 (12. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,


mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

CPU:
Xeon E3 1270 (Sandy-Bridge)

CPU-Kühler:
Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2

Mainboard:
AsRock Z77 Pro 3

Grafikkarte:
XFX RX480 mit Accelero S1 Kühler (zuvor HD7870)

Ram:
Hynix 2x 2 GiB DDR3-1333 (zuvor 4x 2 GiB)
G Skill 2x 4GiB DDR3-1866 (alter Ram meines Bruders) läuft aber auf 1333MHz, da sich der Hynix nicht stabil übertakten lässt

SSD:
Toshiba 480 GB
Crucial 250 GB (alte Windows SSD meines Bruders)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 500W CM (relativ neu)

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deepsilence 3

Dieses sah bei meiner letzten Bewerbung bei Pimp my PC relativ ähnlich aus, in der Zwischenzeit wurde meine zu schwache HD 7870 ausgemustert und gegen eine gebrauchte RX480 getauscht (armer Student). Meinen Nachrüstkühler konnte ich glücklicherweise von meiner alten Grafikkarte übernehmen, da die RX480 mit dem Referenzkühler viel zu laut/heiß war. Zusätzlich musste ich mein Netzteil tauschen, da mein altes beim Zocken nach der Aufrüstung auf die RX480 abgeschaltet hat. Alles in allem komme ich aktuell noch halbwegs mit meinen Komponenten klar, aber vorallem meine Sandy Bridge CPU kommt mittlerweile deutlich an ihre Grenzen. Den zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher und die zusätzliche SSD habe ich geschenkt bekommen, als mein Bruder aufgerüstet hat. Ohne den Speicher hätte ich nicht mal richtig CoD Warzone installieren können.

Ich würde mir folgende Komponenten wünschen:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Fokus habe ich insbesondere auf die Grafikkarte gelegt, da ich auch einen UHD Monitor besitze, den ich bisher nur für Office-Anwendungen nutze und gerne mal zum Zocken verwenden würde. Momentan spiele ich auf meinem alten 24 Zoll in Full HD. Die 3080 wäre zwar auch ne gute Option, allerdings ist mir da der Stromverbrauch zu hoch und mein fast neues Netzteil wäre dafür auch nicht ausreichend. Dass ich um einen beinahe kompletten Systemwechsel bei meiner 8 Jahre alten CPU nicht herum komme, ist mir bewusst. Daher würde ich mir zusätzlich noch einen Ryzen 3000er oder ggf. schon einen neuen 5000er bei guter Verfügbarkeit und Arbeitsspeicher zulegen (RGB RAM sieht man nicht wirklich gut unter dem Shadowrock 2 und mein PC steht mittlerweile aus Platzgründen eh unter dem Tisch). Die SSDs, das Netzteil, das Gehäuse und den CPU-Kühler (es gibt ja zum Glück die AM4 Umrüstkits von Be Quiet) würde ich behalten, da ich vor allem mit der Lautstärke dieser Komponenten sehr zufrieden bin.

Den Zusammenbau würde ich natürlich selbst übernehmen.


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Beste Grüße

Martin


----------



## oertel05 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bin Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe, noch einmal ein ganz großes Lob für eure Arbeit - ungezählte Stunden habe ich mit der PCGH verbracht, mich zu neuen Aufrüstaktionen inspirieren lassen, meine PCs mit euren Tipps getuned... Danke! Ich liebe besonders die Retro-Berichte (wen wundert´s, das ein oder andere Teil habe ich auch aufgehoben, s. Foto).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eure Aktion ist spitze, denn man muss sich noch einmal Gedanken über einen vernünftigen Aufrüstplan machen.

Aktuell verbaut: 
Motherboard: ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4 
CPU:  AMD Ryzen 7 2700
RAM: Skill RipjawsV F4-3600C19-8GVRB  16 GB DDR4-3600 DDR4 SDRAM  (19-20-20-40 @ 1801 MHz)
Grafikkarte: Radeon RX590
SSD: 512 MB M2 SSD No-Name
HD: 2,5 TB WD 
Monitor: ViewSonic VX3276-QHD  [32" LCD]
Netzteil: No-Name 550W

Diese Hardware würde ich wählen:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Begründung:
Ich würde einige Schwachpunkte meines aktuellen WQHD-Systems ausmerzen - das verbaute Netzteil tut seit ungezählten Jahren seinen Dienst, musste jedoch schon mit so manchem Adapter umgerüstet werden, um die erforderlichen Anschlüsse zu bieten. Was die SSD anbelangt, Speicher ist auch bei mir stets Mangelware, mein neues Board bietet sogar optimale PCIe 4.0-Anbindung. Klar, die CPU muss dazu aufgerüstet werden, das ist auch mein Plan  (Favorit: Ryzen 7 3900X, ein guter Kühler ist daher auch in der Auswahl). Dann wäre schließlich die RTX 3070 besser versorgt - ausgehend von einer RX590 für mich ein Quantensprung!

Danke noch einmal für die tolle Aktion, unbedingt weiter so!

Viele Grüße aus dem hohen Norden
Holger


----------



## Kampfrapunzel (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PC Games Hardware-Team,

heut' versuch ich mein Glück,
vielleicht haut's ja hin.

Ein Upgrade für den PC muss her!
Dies zu erkennen, fällt ei'm nicht schwer.

Doch wie sollt' es auch anders sein.
Des Weibes G'schrei durchdringt Mark und Bein.

"Ich muss bring' die Supp' in den Topf,
doch Du hast nur das Daddeln im Kopf!"
Und schau's Dir doch an,
Dein hässliches Ding!
Kannst froh sein, dass ich's nicht zur Wohlfahrt bring!"

Das Leben ist hart,
das Hobby umkämpft.
Die aktuelle Situation so manchmal die Spielfreude dämpft.

Das Shopping funktioniert noch ganz gut.
Dies senkt dann wieder des Weibes Unmut.

Jedoch möchte auch Sie mal zocken,
und schon wieder fängt sie an zu spucken!

"Wieso dauert das alles so lange hier?
Und warum kann ich nicht erkennen jed's Getier?"

Ja, mein Schatz, ich arbeite daran.
Ein bisschen mehr Power wäre auch in meinem Belang.

Der Lautstärke und den Temperaturen geschuldet,
wird die Grafikkarte nicht mehr im Gehäuse geduldet.

Optisch schön kann man das nicht nennen,
daher möchte ich mich von dem alten Kram trennen.

Ein Ziel ward' gesetzt,
Weihnachten 2020 sollt's sein.
Nun treffen peu á peu neue Teile ein.

Ein Netzteil von Fractal kam zu Beginn.
Und nun hoffen wir auf den großen Gewinn.

So wird mit etwas Glück früher umgestellt,
zum MSI Mainboard sich dann ein neuer Ryzen gesellt.

Der Ryzen 7 3700X sollt' es sein,
denn den findet das Kampfrapunzel gar fein.

Für Kühlung wäre gesorgt.
Denn, ohne Witz,
befindet sich bereits eine Wasserkühlung von Alphacool in meinem Besitz.

Das Gehäuse soll werden ein Eigenbau,
da macht sich's Rapunzel gerade noch schlau.

Eine Liste mit dem ganzen alten Zeuch hab ich euch mitgebracht.
Ich hoffe nur, dass Ihr nicht zu laut lacht.


Gehäuse: Alienware X51 R1
Mainboard: Alienware H61 mini-itx 06G6JW
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770
CPU Kühler: Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16 GB (2x8GB)
Grafikkarte: KFA² GTX1060 OC 6GB
Festplatten: Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB
Netzteil: Dell 330W, extern
Monitor: Samsung C27F591, 22" curved
Audio: Sennheiser PC-8 USB-Headset
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder
Maus: Sharkoon Fireglider Optical


Die Wunschkomponenten möcht' ich euch nicht vorenthalten,
Im Fall des Gewinns würd' ich folgendes gern erhalten:


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Ein bisschen was hab' ich bereits im Haus.
Daher schaut's mit dem zügigen Umbau gar nicht mal soo schlecht aus.


Zusätzliche Komponenten:
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X (noch zu bestellen)
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung von Alphacool (im Besitz)
Netzteil: Fractal Design ION SFX 650G (im Besitz)
Gehäuse: Eigenbau geplant (Zwischenlösung bis Fertigstellung möglich)
HDD: Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB (im Besitz)


Ein Bild wollt Ihr auch noch?
Das ist kein Problem.
So könnt Ihr wenigsten mein Dilemma seh'n.

Zum Abschied noch ein kleines Stoßgebet,
auf dass ich erhalte das gesegnte Paket.

"Oh gnäd'ger Hardwaregott, sei mir hold!
Mach, dass PCGH meinen PC überholt!"

Ich hoff' ich hab' gesorgt für ein wenig Geschmunzel
Es verabschiedet sich
Euer Kampfrapunzel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxljerry75 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe Community, 

die Komponenten in meinem Hyrican Desktop  PC wurde in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder ausgetauscht. Ich glaube das einzige was noch Original ist, ist das Gehäuse. Und das ist nun, laut einer offiziellen Tabelle, wäre er ein Hund etwa 60 Jahre alt.  Okay, lassen wir den 1.April heute mal raus, und ja er ist nun 10 Jahre alt.

Es war nicht mein erster PC überhaupt, aber der erste an dem ich selbst Komponenten getauscht habe. Und mittlerweile ist er, puh...sehr sehr langsam und naja sehr Problem anfällig.

Und da ich nun gerade den Anfang gemacht habe, mir zu überlegen...was soll jetzt alles in den Thermomix, damit ich einen guten PC raus bekomme, taucht wie jedes Jahr nicht nur der Lebkuchen und die Dominosteine viel zu früh im Geschäft auf, sondern gerade zur richtigen Zeit "Pimp my PC". 

Als wäre Ostern, mein Geburtstag und Weihnachten auf einen Tag. Denn ja, er bräuchte aktuell unbedingt mehr wie dringend ein großes Upgrade, oder alternativ müsste ein fertiger neuer Rechner her. Aber, und jetzt kommt dass große aber...finanziell passt es mal gar nicht. 

November 2019 krank geschrieben, Wirbelsäule...alle Termine standen für die OP´s, dann kam Corona, ja nicht das Bier, sondern die Virusinfektion, brauchte keiner, wer braucht schon einen Virus, weder in der Luft noch im PC. Tja, alles lag dann auf Eis, mittlerweile dann doch 3mal operiert am Kreuz, und stand der Schmerzen heute, schlimmer wie im November 2019. 2 weitere Eingriffe folgen noch. 

Ich kann euch sagen...naja, mal wieder vom Thema abgekommen. Aus diesem Grund wäre es echt mehr wie mega cool, wenn meine Bewerbung es in die Finger von Fortuna ( aber nicht Düsseldorf ) schaffen würde. Wie ihr sehen und lesen könnt, habe ich meinen Humor nicht verloren, auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt. 

*Tja verbaut ist aktuell :* 
Mainboard AsRock  N68 VS3UCC
AMD Athlon X2 Prozessor mit 2,8 Ghz
Macron Power Netzteil 300 Watt
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
512 MB HDD Festplatte
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce 210
DVD Brenner
DVD Laufwerk ( defekt )
Wlan Stick von TP Link
Cherry Tastatur
Microsoft Maus
BenQ senseye3 LED Monitor

*Und diese Komponenten würde ich mir wünschen : *
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



So, jetzt gleich kommt noch ein Karton...das heißt Cartoon...NEE, das heißt Foto 

So jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken, und meine Sissi  Maus, drückt mir hoffentlich ihre Pfötchen...
Sie wollte im übrigen unbedingt mit auf das Bild


----------



## marn4 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team
Vielen Dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel!

Meine Gtx-1070 Grafikkarte wird langsam alt und möchte mein PC dieses Jahr aufpeppen, meine Wahl wäre eine Rtx-3070.
Ich bin kein PC-Profi aber Dank euerer Videos und Tipps konnte ich mein PC mit einer SSD und Ram selbst aufrüsten und es hat echt Spass gemacht 😊
Man muss soviel beachten wie zsp: ( Formfaktor, Stromanschluss, etc) wenn dann alles läuft ist Freude umso grösser.
Die Rtx-3070 würde von den Massen und Stromverbrauch perfekt hineinpassen, das alte Netzteil sollte für die Stromversorgung reichen.


Mein Pc:

Hersteller: Asus
Cpu:  Intel Core i7-6700
Grafikkarte: Gforce Gtx 1070 8Gb
Arbeitsspeicher: 2X 16 GB Samsung
Mainboard: Asus Intel H110
SSD: Sanddisk 2TB
Netzteil: 500Watt 80Plus Zertifikat
Lüfter: 3x Lüfter


Mein Wunsch wäre eine:
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 45 (13 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich die Grafikkarte selber einbauen😊


----------



## otjes (12. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag,

ich plane meinen kompletten PC zu pimpen, da er mittlerweile schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist. 
Kleinere Upgrades (mehr RAM und eine neue Grafikkarte) halfen auch nur etwas die Leistung zu verbessern. 

Zurzeit ist verbaut:

CPU: Intel i5 2500k
Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Pro3
Grafikkarte: RX 460 von Sapphire
RAM: 8 GB XMG und 8 GB gefunden in einem alten Dell PC
Speicher: Zwei SSDs (Crucial MX100 und MX500) und eine HDD
Netzteil: Straight Power BeQuiet 550 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Wunsch Komponenten sind:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eine neue CPU würde ich zusätzlich erwerben. Die SSDs und HDD würde ich dann in den gepimpten PC mit einbauen und auch das Netzteil bleibt bestehen (die Leistung sollte ausreichend sein).



Vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel! Ich finde die Pimp my PC Aktion jedesmal wieder Klasse und macht weiter so!


----------



## Nordmann1977 (12. Oktober 2020)

Halloa miteinander,

letztes Jahr hatte ich kein Glück mit meinem 6 Jahre alten System, doch wie angesagt, habe ich mir nach der Aktion ein neues gebaut. Es wurden lediglich das Netzteil und die Wlan-Karte vom alten übernommen.

Für die Unordnung auf den Fotos muss ich mich entschuldigen, doch bin gerade im Umzug und habe einen Wohnzimmeresstisch in beschlag genommen 

Mein System seit Ende 2019/Anfang 2020:

CPU:       Ryzen 5 3600X
MB:         Asus Rog Strix X570
RAM:     Adata XPG Spectrix 4x8GB 3200
Graka:  Sapphire Radeon rx 5700 xt Nitro+ SE
Riser:    LINKUP Ultra PCIe 4.0
SSD:      Adata 1TB+256GB XPG Gammix S11 Pro
AIO:     Deepcool Castle 240 RGB V2
Netz:   Corsair RM1000
Wlan:  Asus PCE-AC68
Case:   Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition mit einem extra Kit Deep Cool CF140 2IN1 PC-Gehäuselüfter
Sys:     Win10 64

Bei Gewinn:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Hoschi666 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

zunächst mal vielen Dank, das Ihr einem verzweifeltem Gamer einen Hauch von Hoffnung bietet, doch noch in diesem Jahr eine 3080er ergattern zu können.
Da mein PC (wie ich auch) schon etwas in die Jahre gekokmmen ist, habe ich den nahenden Release von Cyberpunk und das fast zeitgleiche Erscheinen der neuen Graka-Generation als Zeichen gesehen, dass es Zeit für etwas neues ist.
Da ein bloßes Graka raus, neue Graka rein völliger Unsinn gewesen wäre, deckte ich mich mit euren beiden Aufrüst-Spezialausgaben von diesem Jahr ein und recherchierte erstmal.
Daraus ergab sich folgende Einkaufsliste:

MSI MEG X5750 unify
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X gekühlt durch Assasin III von Deepcool
2x 16 GB Corsair Vengance RGB
Enermax Max Tytan 800W
Corais MP600 1 TB SSD
ADATA XPG S40G 1 TB SSD
Fractal Design Vector RS
(einmal im Leben High-end...)

Ersetzt wurde folgende Konfiguration:

Intel 4770 K
Asus ROG Hero
16 GB Ram von irgendwem
BeQuiet Kühlung, wie auch Netzteil
512er SSD Samsung Evo + 1 TB Festplatte

...soweit, so geil.

Wie eingangs angedeutet fehlt da ja noch etwas, die Grafikkarte(ARRGH!!!)

Es werkelt also in oben genannten Sytem eine 1070 Gainward Phoenix Karte, welche zwar über Jahre gute Dienste geleistet hat, sich jetzt aber selbst absolut deplaziert fühlt(ja auch Grafikkarten haben Gefühle).

Da das ganze den, ebenfalls neuen, LG Ultragear 38GL9500G(auch von euch empfohlen) befeuern soll, merkt jeder der einen Links- vom Rechtsklick unterscheiden kann, dass hier dringend jemand helfen muss.

Ich würde bzw. hätte mir ja schon selbst geholfen, aber warum hier noch keine 3080 drin ist wisst Ihr ja sicher selbst. (Gott, bin ich verzweifelt) 

Hier kommt Ihr und MSI ins Spiel.

Bitte befreit meinen Rechner vom Flaschenhals, wie er enger nicht sein könnte, und erlöst meine 1070 von der Überlastung und den Rest des Sytems von der Langeweile und gebt dieser IT Tragödie, wie sie Shakespear nicht besser hätte schreiben können, doch noch ein Happy-End.

Hier also mein Wunschzettel:


Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) -> Hier würde ich die 140er wählen.
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selbsteinbau versteht sich von selbst.


Vielen Dank und macht weiter so.

Beste Grüße

Hoschi


Ps. Habt Ihr eine Idee wo ich noch einen Joystick für Squadrons herbekomme?(Der Tragödie 2er Akt)

Pps. Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass noch nie jemand auf höherem Niveau gejammert hat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KutscherJames (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,
jetzt will ich doch auch mal mein Glück probieren.
Ich war bis jetzt nur Leser und vorallem zuschauer euerer Youtube Videos, ich finde vorallem die Erklärvideos sehr interresant um zusammenhänge der einzelnen Komponenten zu verstehen.

*Mein aktueller PC:*
-Intel 4770k geköpft und alles mit Conductonaut @4,4Ghz mit Dark Rock Pro 4 (bisschen angepasst)
-Corsair vengeance 1600mhz 4x4GB @2000Mhz
-Palit RTX 2080 Gamepro OC GPU@2055Mhz und Memory@8000Mhz
-MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
-Be Quiet Straight Power 11 650W Gold
-3 mittleklasse 2,5 Zoll SSD
-Dark Base 700




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz ein paar Sätzte, zum doch teils stark unterschiedlichen Alter der Komponenten. Der Pc hat irgenwann mal angefangen mit einem Core2Duo und einer GTS 8800 in einem viel zu großen Workstation Gehäuse. Dann habe ich immer wieder was getauscht wenn irgendwas kaputt war oder ich irgenwie günstig an die Komponenten kam. Mittlerweile ist davon nichts mehr als die SATA Kabel übrig aber das Netzteil hat bis vor 1 Monat noch aktiv seinen Dienst geleistet (altes 1200W Netzteil, mehr Heizung als Netzteil). Da ich jetzt aber von 60hz UHD auf 165hz WQHD wechseln möchte ist gerade beim Gaming eher die CPU mein Limit trotz Overclocking.


*Deshalb hier meine Wunschliste:*
-RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
-SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
-Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
-Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
-AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)
*
Zusätzliche Anschaffung dazu:
-*Ryzen 9 5950X
-Custom Wasserkühlung mit zwei 360er Radiatoren
-Grafikkartenstütze (hängt doch arg schräg)

Der Rechner soll dann weiter im inneren ohne RGB bleiben und ich würde mir von dem Umbau dann aber noch eine besseres Overclocking Potenzial und mehr Ruhe durch mehr Temperatur Reserven für die Zukunft Versprechen. Mit dem Netzteil hätte er dann auch Reserven für, wenn ich meine RTX 2080 gut verkaufen kann, eine 3080 mit 20GB falls diese Erscheinen und dann irgenwann auch mal zu normalen Preisen verfügbar sind. Außerdem kann man auch nie genung Speicherplatz haben.

Vielen Dank und ich wünsche allen noch eine gute Zeit.
Grüße
James


----------



## Little-Gamer (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team
die Aktion ist echt der Hammer, ich habe mich schon öffter beworben aber noch nie Glück gehabt! 
Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses mal. Wäre super!!!
Da meine Grafikkarte defekt ist, ist spielen zur Zeit nicht möglich! Ihr wärt somit meine Rettung!!!

Folgende Komponeten würde ich wählen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Bisheriges System besteht (bestand) aus folgenden Komponenten:
Asus M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
Phenom II X6 1075t
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Gross Clockner
16GB Geil Ripjaws F3-10666CL7D-4GB x4
512GB SSD Crucical MX500
Grafikkarte defekt, daher nicht mehr vorhanden
Gehäuse: Shaarkon
Netzteil: Corsair VX550

Die fehlende CPU in diesem System würde ich zukaufen. Ich tendiere zum RYZEN 5 3600X oder RYZEN 7 3700X 

Zusammenbauen würde ich natürlich selbst!

Vielen Dank, und mit freundlichen Grüßen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pottsmoker (12. Oktober 2020)

Hi guys,

anbei meine Bewerbung für die PIMP MY PC Aktion – 2020 -

*Vorwort:*

Mein erstes leistungsstarkes [Gaming]-System (zuvor nur Konsolen) baute ich 2010 mit gebrauchten Komponenten von Ebay. Hier startete ich mit einem I7 920, einem Motherboard und einer Radeon HD 5850. Das Grundgerüst läuft bis heute bei mir. Im Laufe der Zeit rüstete ich den Prozessor nach, ersetzte das Netzteil, erweiterte den Arbeitsspeicher und tauschte alle mechanischen Festplatten gegen moderne SSD-Speicher. Die Radeon HD 7970 und die Radeon RX Vega 64 dienten als Upgrade für die graphische Unterstützung meiner Spiele. Einzelne Bauteile werden mit einer Custom-Wasserkühlung in Schach gehalten und moderates OC hilft dem System noch immer den Kopf über Wasser zu halten.

Mein PC ist klasse – ich war immer wieder von der Geschwindigkeit überraschst. Doch so langsam merkt man einigen Komponenten das Alter an. Die CPU wird bei CPU-lastigen Spielen zum Flaschenhals und schaufelt einfach nicht genug Daten an meine RX Vega 64 (trotz der „Regler-Regel“ ). Hier würde ich schon mal gerne das Potenzial der GPU sehen (bei 1080P wohlgemerkt). Das System ist sehr langsam geworden und einfachste Anwendungen werden von „Hängern“ begleitet (z.B. Word oder Excel). Aktuell beschäftige ich mich mit der Bildbearbeitung (große Datensätze). Hierbei brauche ich eine gefühlte Ewigkeit die Daten zu bearbeiten. Einzelne USB Anschlüsse vom Motherboard verweigern zeitweise die Arbeit oder Geräte funktionieren nicht mehr (Tobii Eye Tracker 4C). Zu guter Letzt - ich habe das persönliche Verlangen auf - State of the Art- PUNKT!

*Aktuelle Systemdaten:*

Asus P6T Deluxe (Sockel 1366; X58 Chipsatz) - wird ersetzt
Intel Xenon X5650 (6K/12T) - wird ersetzt
12 GB RAM - Corsair DDR 3 (CM3X2G1600C8D) - wird ersetzt
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 - bleibt
Seasonic 760 Watt (SS-760KM) - wird ersetzt
Creative Soundblaster X-FI Titanium - bleibt
Killer Xeno Pro Network Card - wird entfernt
4x SSD (500GB, 250GB, 128GB, 1TB) – 128GB wird entfernt - Rest bleibt
DVD Laufwerk - bleibt
Monitor Asus VE246 (1080P/60Hz) – bleibt – läuft noch wie am ersten Tag (obwohl ich schon Lust auf ein Upgrade hätte – hier 4K)
Wasserkühlungskomponenten mit Hard Tube - bleibt (Hard Tubes werden neu gebogen)
Big Tower von Chieftec “Mesh-Serie” (modifiziert) – bleibt
*Überlegungen:*

In diesem Jahr schreibe ich meine dritte PIMP MY PC Bewerbung (2018, 2019). Vor der Präsentation von AMD (08.10.2020) gab es bei dem Gewinnspiel fast keine Auswahl für mich und ich hätte dieses Jahr die Bewerbung übersprungen. Keines der Gehäuse fasst alle meine Radiatoren der Wasserkühlung (480, 360, 280), eine neue GPU will ich nicht und ein Motherboard mit dem Chipsatz X570 sollte es nicht sein, wenn AMD neue Chipsätze für ZEN 3 vorausgesetzt hätte.

Nach der Präsentation von AMD sieht die Sachlage für mich viel besser aus. Ich kaufe mir den neuen AMD Ryzen 9 5900X und kombiniere den Prozzi mit den folgenden Komponenten von der PCGH PIMP MY PC Aktion – bäm 

*Komponenten aus der Aktion:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Schlusswort:*

Ich baue mir das neue System selber auf und werde euch sehr gerne berichten, wie der Herstellerwechsel auf mich wirkt und der (wahrscheinlich) enorme Leistungsunterschied pures „Mind Blowing“ verursacht. Did Lisa and team a good job? - I will see.

Weil ich gerne Ressourcen so lange wie möglich nutzen möchte, baue ich meine alte Hardware in Kombination mit meiner Radeon HD 7970 in ein anderes Gehäuse und bastele mir einen Hackintosh zusammen.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Pottsmoker


----------



## TJW65 (12. Oktober 2020)

*Oh,  Pimp My PC* - auch 2020 bin ich wieder dabei.

Dieses Jahr habe ich mir in eurem Punkterechner folgende Komponenten heraus gesucht:

_RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)_
_SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)_
_Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) _
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das ganze mag auf den ersten Blick beinahe einen vollständigen PC ergeben - und darum geht es mir dieses Jahr auch.
Ende letzten Jahres gab es bei mir das letzte Upgrade. Aufgerüstet wurde von einer GTX 780 auf eine RX5700. Seitdem läuft mein Rechenknecht unverändert mit folgenden Komponenten:

*Mainboard:* Asus ROG Strix B350 Gaming-F
*CPU:* Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,7Ghz
*CPU Kühlung:* Be Quiet Pure Rock
*GPU:* XFX RX 5700 DD Ultra
*RAM:* 16GB Crucial Sports DDR4 2400mhz @ 3000Mhz
*NT:* Corsair CX 600
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design Meshify C
*Speicher: *128GB SSD (OS), 250GB SSD & 1TB HDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Daher würde ich nun - sollte es mir hier ermöglicht werden - doch gerne meine Mutter überraschen wollen und ihren "Sony vaio sve1713a6ew" Laptop ersetzen wollen und zeitgleich meinem PC etwas mehr Dampf verleihen indem ich Teile meines derzeitigen Rechenknechts weitergebe, die gewonnen aufteile und einiges selbst kaufe um aus einem einzigen Computer zwei zu machen - zum Vorteil  aller. Denn für das Bearbeiten von Fotografien als Hobby ist der Schlepptopp  quälend langsam - Details?

*CPU*: Intel® Pentium 2020M @2,4 GHz
*GPU*: Intel HD Grafik
*RAM*: 4 GB
*HDD*: 500 GB, 5.400 U/Min
*Auflösung*: 1600 x 900 Pixel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, wie sieht der Schlachtplan für einen schnellen Workflow und noch besseres Spielen aus?

- Mein gesamter Unterbau (Ryzen 5 1600,  B350 Gaming-F, Pure Rock & 16GB RAM) gehen als Paket an meine Mutter.  Dazu kommt von euch die 1TB M.2 für alle nötigen Dateien sowie das Be Quiet Gehäuse. Als Pixelschubse ist die 5500XT für lange Zeit ausreichend ebenso wie mein CX 600 ihre neuen Komponenten wohl mehr als Ausreichend mit Strom versorgen könnte. Das Lüfter Set sorgt dabei für den frischen Wind im Gehäuse.

- In meinen eigenen Rechner wandern dann das Pure Power11, das B550 Tomahawk & die 32GB Arbeitsspeicher. Selbst würde ich dann noch einen Ryzen 7 5800X oder 5700X beisteuern welcher anschließend mittels des Shadow Rock 3 einen Kühlen Kopf bewahren könnte.

- Warum ich denn nun überhaupt noch selbst aufrüsten möchte?
Tatsächlich gibt es spiele in denen der 1600er doch schon beträchtlich bremst. Eines der Beispiele wäre hier Ghost Recon Wildlands - die langen Debatten über "Optimierung" und "Konsolenports" mal gänzlich außenvor gelassen - reicht's hier gerade mal für 50FPS - in Städten teilweise mit stürzen in die 28FPS Region. Auch liebäugle ich mit der vierten Generation an PCIe in Hinsicht auf das spätere anschließen von entsprechendem Speicher. Und die 32GB Arbeitsspeicher würden meinen ersten Gehversuchen in Blender sicher keinen Abbruch schaffen. Also in diesem Sinne: hoffen wir dass es bald wieder Hardware zum Bauen gibt und ich obendrein der Community auch noch davon berichten darf.

Klingt das Fair?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich möchte Final noch einen großen Dank an alle Sponsoren sowie das PCGH Team loswerden - ihr sorgt jedes Jahr aufs neue für glückliche Gewinner und einen freundlichen Wettbewerb unter den Mitgliedern. Weiter so 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Zaach (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen ^^
Ich werfe dieses Jahr auch wieder meinen PC in den Lostopf 
Eigentlich hat sich nichts geändert, aber hier nochmals meine Daten 

*Derzeitiges System:

Gehäuse:* Sharkoon Nightshark RGB
*Netzteil:* Inter-Tech SL-500 Plus 500W ATX  2.2
*Mainboard:* ASUS M5A78L-M Plus/USB3
*RAM-Speicher:* 12 GB DDR3 1333 (Slot 1&2 je 2 GB Corsair Value, Slot 3 4GB Kingston, Slot 4 - 4 GB Corsair )
*CPU:* AMD FX 8300 @ 3600 MHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Freezer Extrem Rev.2
*Grafik: *MSI  RX 560 Aero ITX  4GB 
*SDD: *SandDisk SSD Plus 240GB,  Crucial BX500 240GB
*HDD: *Samsung HD203WI 2TB, und noch eine 500 GB 2,5" aus nem Laptop ^^ 
*DVD-RW:* ASUS DRW-24D5MT
*Lüfter:* Sharkoon ( waren schon im Gehäuse) und 1x beQuiet Silent Wings 3 120mm

*Monitor 1:*   Samsung S27F358
*Monitor 2:*   Samsung S27E330
*Keybord:* Sharkoon Skiller SGK4
*Mouse:* Sharkoon Skiller SGM1
*Headset:* Teufel Cage (Version 1)
*Wlan: *ASUS PCE-AC55BT                     


*Meine Auswahl:* 

*RAM:* Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler: *Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Da ich hier ja praktisch fast mein ganzes System tausche, würde ich als neue CPU entweder einen 
Ryzen 9 5900X oder einen Ryzen 9 3900X einbauen. ( Mit dem Geld was ich mir durch den Gewinn ersparen würde, würde ich das auch meiner Frau gut verkaufen könne )
Welcher genau es wird, wird sich noch herausstellen. Kommt ja auf die Test´s drauf an.


Warum ich hier mitmache......
Ich merke schön langsam das ich wirklich an das Limit komme von der Kiste....ich weiß selbst das er nicht mehr der schnellste ist, aber mittlerweile plagt er sich auch sehr bei der Bildbearbeitung. 
Ich verwende Paintshop Pro 2020 und da ruckelt es auch schon.
ESO zocken auf hohen Details wäre auch mal ganz cool 
Außerdem hab ich im August  zu meinem Kumpel gesag, daß ich erst aufrüste wenn bei Ryzen die 5000 Serie am Start ist.
Tja, dar war ich ja auch noch der Meinung das mal erst die 4000er kommt .

Abschließend möchte ich mich für die wunderbare Chance bedanken, und dem PCGH-Team applaudieren, das ihr es sogar dieses Jahr geschafft habt(trotz weltweiter wirtschaftlicher Krise) dieses Gewinnspiel zu veranstalten.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und auch wenn ich es nicht werden sollte, vergönne ich es jedem.


----------



## BIRNE (12. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

gerne nehme ich am Gewinnspiel teil. Hauptgrund ist bei mir meine betagte Grafikkarte in Form einer GTX 460. Mit dieser kann ich nur noch anspruchslose Titel in reduzierten Details spielen. Einzig bei Klassikern wie Counter-Strike oder dem neuen Valorant muss ich quasi keine Abstriche machen. Da ich aber liebend gerne mal Half-Life: Alyx und andere VR-Titel ausprobieren und Cyberpunk 2077 spielen möchte, stecke ich mein Punkte-Budget direkt in einen Leistungsstarken Pixelbeschleuniger.

Mainboard, CPU und RAM hatte ich im Frühjahr 2020 erst erneuert und würde ich bis Zen3 vorerst so belassen. Mein CPU Kühler ist noch ein alter für AM3, welchen ich dank Montagekit übernehmen konnte. Aber die Montage war sehr kompliziert und die Schrauben mussten von hinten mit viel Gefühl angezogen werden und die Luft-Richtung ist leider ebenfalls ungünstig. Aus diesem Grund und weil ich ein absoluter Silent-Freak bin, möchte ich diesen ebenfalls gerne ersetzen. Zudem ist mein Netzteil schon ca. 10 Jahre alt und somit glaube ich, dass hier ein Update ebenfalls Sinn macht. Die WaKü in Form des Pure Loops würde ich zwar sehr gerne ausprobieren, passt aber wegen der Position des Festplattenkäfigs leider nicht in mein Gehäuse.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 AF (12nm) @ OC 3.9 Ghz
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 @ OC 3533 Mhz CL16
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 550W
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced
SSD: Crucial MX500 1TB
HDD: Samsung 2TB
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B25B

Herausgesucht an neuen Komponenten habe ich mir:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilder stammen vom Umbau, wo dann auch Testweise eine RTX 2060 von einem Freund den Weg ins Gehäuse gefunden hat.


----------



## swatty (12. Oktober 2020)

Ist-ZustandAufgerüstetCPUAMD Ryzen 7 1700, 8C/16T*AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, 12C/24T**MainboardASUS Prime X370-Pro*MSI MEG X570 Unify*ArbeitsspeicherCorsair Vengeance LPX 2x16GB, DDR4-3000Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x16GB, DDR4-3000Grafikkarte (Windows)Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream*MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC*Grafikkarte (Linux)Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 570 8GSapphire Pulse Radeon RX 570 8GNetzteilSeasonic Prime GX-850 850WSeasonic Prime GX-850 850WCPU-KühlerThermalright Silver ArrowThermalright Silver ArrowGehäuseCooler Master CM Storm SniperCooler Master CM Storm SniperSoundkarteASUS Xonar DGXASUS Xonar DGXSSD (Windows)Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB M.2Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB M.2SSD (Linux)Samsung SSD PM871 512GB SATASamsung SSD PM871 512GB SATA
_*: Wird auf eigene Kosten beschafft. Unter Vorbehalt der Verfügbarkeit zum Zeitpunkt des Aufrüstens zu einem angemessenen Preis. Alternativ ggf. Ryzen 9 3900X._

*Aktueller PC*

Das Gehäuse ist das älteste Teil an meinem PC. Seit 2009 beherbergt das CM Storm Sniper meine Komponenten. Zwar ist mittelfristig ein neues Gehäuse mit Schalldämmung, neuen Lüftern und mehr Anschlussvielfalt am Frontpanel geplant, doch noch erfüllt das Sniper seinen Zweck.

Die GTX 970 erfüllt seit 2015 ihre Dienste als Pixelbeschleuniger für Spiele. Unter Linux befeuert eine Radeon RX 570 8G meine drei WQHD-Monitore. Zum Ryzen-Release 2017 habe ich ein Ryzen 7 1700 mit 2x16GB DDR4-3000 Arbeitsspeicher auf einem ASUS Prime X370-Pro verbaut. Gekühlt wird der Achtkerner von einem Thermalright Silver Arrow.

Da beide Grafikkarten mit genug Strom versorgt werden möchten und ich noch ein wenig Puffer für zukünftige CPU/GPU-Generationen haben wollte setze ich seit kurzem ein Seasonic Prime GX-850 als Netzteil ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einsatzzweck*

Mein Einsatzzweck ist zugegebenermaßen etwas speziell. Für den täglichen Gebrauch – darunter fallen Surfen, Office u.Ä. sowie Programmieren - nutze ich Linux. Als leidenschaftlicher Spieler möchte ich jedoch auch zocken. Mit Linux geht das nur über Umwege wie Proton und das längst nicht mit allen Titeln. Um nicht auf Spiele verzichten zu müssen, denen es an einer Proton-Unterstützung mangelt, nutze ich eine Virtuelle Maschine mit Windows 10. Dieser VM steht eine dedizierte Grafikkarte – die GTX 970 – exklusiv zur Verfügung. Dank moderner Virtualisierungstechniken funktioniert dies ohne wesentliche Performanceeinbußen im Vergleich zum nativen Windows-Betrieb.

Auf diese Weise habe ich das ideale Linux-Erlebnis und muss trotzdem auf keine Spiele verzichten. Ein netter Nebeneffekt ist, dass Windows 10 so mit seinen Telemetrie-Schnüffelfunktionen abgeschottet von meinem eigentlichen Produktivsystem bleibt.

*Limitierungen / Ziel*

Ich besitze drei WQHD Monitore. Einer davon hat 144Hz – diesen nutze ich zum Zocken mit der GTX 970. Und hier liegt mein größtes Problem. Die Grafikkarte schafft zwar noch alle Spiele die mir bisher untergekommen sind, doch nur mit Teils deutlich verringerten Details und/oder geringeren Auflösungen. Und trotzdem sind dann selten hohen Frameraten von über 60 Hz realistisch. Insbesondere die 3,5GB VRAM werden in aktuellen Titeln immer häufiger zum Nadelöhr. Die RX 570 mit 8GB für die Windows-VM einzusetzen kommt nicht in Frage, da ich diese aufgrund der überlegenden Linux-Treiber weiterhin auf dem Hostsystem benötige.

Aktuell spiele ich recht viel No Mans Sky. Das läuft zwar, jedoch teils eher ruckelig und das trotz deutlich verringerten Details. Gescheitert bin ich zuletzt beim Versuch, passende Einstellungen im Flight Simulator 2020 zu finden. Auch mit deutlich verringerten Details war kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zu erreichen.

Zeitnah möchte ich zudem mit der Valve Index ins VR-Gaming einsteigen. Die Anforderungen für VR sind jedoch nochmals höher als bei WQHD. Mit einer GTX 970 müsste ich die Details für die in VR so wichtigen Frameraten weiter herunter scharauben und würde daher auch hier nur begrenzt Freude haben. Die in VR ohnehin geringe Spielauswahl wäre durch meine in die Tage gekommene Grafikkarte nochmals zunehmend eingeschränkt. Mangels potenter Hardware habe ich bisher daher gezögert, die Index zu bestellen. Der aufgerüstete PC sollte also für aktuelle VR-Titel geeignet sein.

Die GTX 970 ist für meine Anforderungen einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Hier muss Abhilfe her – in Form einer schnelleren Grafikkarte.

Weiterhin schaffe ich es trotz aktuellem BIOS nicht, meinen Arbeitsspeicher mit mehr als DDR4-2400 mit dem Ryzen 1700 zu betreiben. Und das bei einer Architektur, die stark von einem höheren RAM-Takt profitiert, da der Infinity-Fabric mit diesem skaliert und somit die Geschwindigkeit in der CPU-Kern-zu-Kern-Kommunikation durch höheren Speichertakt profitiert. Das ist eine bekannte Kinderkrankheit der 1. Zen-Generation, die ich gerne loswerden würde.

*Komponentenwahl*

Eine AMD Grafikkarte aus der Reihe RX 5X00 XT zu nehmen ist in meinem Fall leider nicht möglich, da diese inkompatibel für GPU-Passthrough sind. Sämtliche Grafikkarten mit RDNA-Architektur leiden unter dem sogenannten Reset-Bug, welcher die Grafikkarte nach dem Ausschalten der VM in einem inkonsistenten Zustand belässt. Workarounds, die einen Hack im Linux-Kernel benötigen, kommen für mich nicht in Frage.

Die Grafikkarten-Wahl beschränkt sich also auf das Nvidia-Portfolio. Das gesamte Budget in eine neue Grafikkarte wie die RTX 3080 zu stecken wäre sicherlich wenig zielführend. Bei WQHD würde ich dann mit meinem Ryzen 1700 sofort ins CPU-Limit laufen und die 3080 würde vor Langeweile ganz kühl bleiben. Auf eine Grafikkarte aus der oberen Mitelklasse der vorherigen Touring-Generation wie eine RTX 2070S möchte ich in Hinblick auf die geplante VR-Nutzung jedoch auch nicht mehr setzten.

Daher fällt die Wahl auf den kleineren Bruder: eine *MSI RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC*. Die Grafikkarte sollte mehr als ausreichend Leistung für alle aktuellen und kommenden Spiele in WQHD sowie für VR-Titel haben. Auf die kommenden Tests in der PCGH bin ich bereits gespannt. Wenn auch ich die 3070 in dem ein oder anderen Benchmark quälen dürfte würde mich das sehr freuen.

Auch mit einer RTX 3070 wäre mein aktueller Prozessor für WQHD und 144Hz deutlich unterdimensioniert. Um nach dem Aufrüsten nicht direkt vom GPU- ins CPU-Limit zu laufen ist daher auch ein CPU-Upgrade sinnvoll. Da in meinem Anwendungszweck viele CPU-Kerne nützlich sind und ich durch zwei Grafikkarten + NVME SSD durch 24 PCIe 4.0 Lanes (AMD) im Vergleich zu 20 PCIe 3.0 Lanes (Intel) profitiere fällt mir die Entscheidung für eine AMD-Plattform recht einfach.

Die Wahl der "kleineren" Grafikkarte schafft dabei etwas Platz im Budget für ein neues Mainboard, das für einen Umstieg auf die kürzlich angekündigten Ryzen 5000-Prozessoren nötig wäre. Ein *Ryzen 9 5900X* mit seinen 12 Kernen würde es mir erlauben, dem Windows-System mit 6-8 Kernen ausreichend Leistung für Spiele zuzuweisen und trotzdem noch mehr als genug Leistung auf dem Hostsystem für so ziemlich jedes Szenario zu haben.

Das *MSI MEG X570 Unify* stellt dabei eine solide Wahl als neuen Unterbau dar. Dank Unterstützung von USB BIOS Flashback lässt sich das nötige BIOS-Update für die neue Ryzen-Generation problemlos einspielen. Für die beiden Grafikkarten hat das Board ausreichend PCIe-Slots. Mit dem 2.5GBase-T Netzwerkadapter hätte ich endlich einen Grund, mein NAS mit einer schnelleren Netzwerkkarte auszustatten. Das MEG X570 Unify ist nach meinen Recherchen auch gut für mein Vorhaben geeignet, da die IOMMU-Gruppen mit GPU-Passthrough kompatibel sind. Zusätzlich würde das MSI Mainboard zwei zusätzliche M.2 Slots bieten, sodass ich meinen zunehmend knapp werdenden 1TB SSD-Speicher um weiteren NVMe-Speicher für Spiele bei Bedarf upgraden kann.

Meine zwei Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB RAM-Riegel sollte ich mit dem neuen MSI Mainboard und der Ryzen 9 CPU endlich stabil auf der Herstellerangabe von DDR4-3000 betreiben können. Mit etwas OC vielleicht sogar noch mehr.


```
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich geplant:
AMD Ryzen 9 5900X (Alternativ u.U. Ryzen 9 3900X)
```


Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass mein System ausgewählt werden würde, wäre ich liebend gern bereit in gewohntem Umfang über meine Erfahrung vom Aufrüsten zu berichten. Zusätzlich könnte ich auch gerne auf das ein odere andere Detail zum GPU-Passthrough eingehen.


----------



## AKUMA888 (13. Oktober 2020)

Neues Jahr neues Glück und immer noch fast der gleiche PC wie bei meinen letzten 3 teilnahmen xD

Aktuell sieht mein system so aus .

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700
Netzteil: Seasonic Prime Platinum 750W
Mainboard: Msi 790fx-gd70
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 be
CPU Kühler: Scythe Zipang 2
RAM: OCZ Platinum Edition DDR3 1333 8GB 4x2GB
SSD/HDD: Samsung 840 evo 250GB + 860 EVO 500GB + Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB
Grafikkarte: 2GB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC
Monitor: Asus MS236h

Dieses Jahr frisch dazu gesellt haben sich das Seasonic Netzteil , ein haufen Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB Lüfter und 32GB G.SKILL TRIDENTZ 3600Mhz CL17 DDR4 RAM für das neue System das in den nachsten monaten so oder so kommen wird bzw kommen muss 

Geplant ist ein Ryzen 7 5800X oder ein Ryzen 9 5900X mit einer Radeon RX 6800 XT 
Dazu gesellt sich dann eins von den folgenden 3 mainboards . MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk . MSI MPG B550 Gaming Carbon WIFI . MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WIFI .
Und irgendwann im laufe des jahres auch noch ein WQHD oder UWQHD monitor falls  das Sparschwein es noch zulässt 

Meine wunschliste sieht so aus

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)


Komplettiert würde meine auswahl mit einem Ryzen 7 5800X oder Ryzen 9 5900X + Radeon RX 6800 XT

Den Ram würde ich einem Freund schenken der vor kurzem Vater geworden ist und momentan mit 8GB RAM (2666mhz) rum krebst was seinen Ryzen 2700x doch spürbar einbremst 
Die Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB hab ich ausgesucht damit ich die HDD ausbauen kann die kommt dann als datengrab in meine Dockingstation .
Die Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm Wasserkühlung einfach weil ich schon lange mal eine aio wasserkühlung ausprobieren wollte  sie Nachfüllbar ist und platz ist auch mehr als genug in meinem Gehäuse .
Und das MSI MEG X570 Unify wurde gewählt wegen der Gute Spannungsversorgung der guten Kühlung der Spannungsversorgung und weil das vollständig schwarze Design  einfach einen schönen kontrast zu meinen LED lüftern bildet  


Zusammenbauen würde ich das ganze dann natürlich selbst 

Allen Teilnehmern Viel Glück! Und ein Dankeschön an Adata , Be Quiet , MSI und PC Games Hardware 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatih29 (13. Oktober 2020)

Sehr Geehrte PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe mich für Pimp my Pc ich brauche nur ein Komponente zwar ein Grafikkarte  bin am ende mein Latein von Budget hier habe schon viel investiert würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich RTX 3080 bekommen würde zum Upgraden wegen endsprechende Leistung im spielen und Videoschnitt mit Davince Resolve als Streamer!

Mein PC System Ausstattung momentan ist:
-Gehäuse  Cooler Master C700P
-Mainboard  Asus ROG X570 -E Gaming
- CPU Ryzen 3950X
-Ram DDR G-skill RGB 4000mhz
-Grafikkarte Aorus 1080 TI Extrem waterforce wb
-Netzteil Aerocool Projekt 750W Platinum
-Lüfter Corsair LL120 Weiß 6 Stück 
-Wasserkühlung voll Costum von Corsair
-Festplatten: Samsung evo plus 1tb nvme 
Samsung evo 500gb nvme,
Cruciel MX500 1TB ssd sata,
Silikon Power 512gb ssd,
Seagate 4tb.
Blue-Ray Player plus Brenner Asus.

mein Wünsch upgrade ist:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig) 

Sollte ich es bekommen würde ich das Alte Grafikkarte verkaufen spende das Geld  für Arme Menschen Hungernot  im  Ausland andere Hälfte spende ich Krebsorganisation für Kinder mit Nachweis! 

ich Fange an mein eigene Content raus zubringen als YouTuber habe schon viele besorgt was nötig ist als streamer von Elgato bin momentan beschäftig mein 3d Intro zu bauen und Banner usw.
und mir Felht noch so ein gute Grafikkarte um schneller leistungsstärker und Effizienter zu Arbeiten
Mit Freundlichen Grüsse 
an PCGH-Team.

Viel Erfolg an andere die hier beworben haben mich auch anschließen 💪👍🤝


----------



## FUNbian (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 20. Geburtstag! 

Auch dieses Jahr möchte ich wieder an eurer Aktion teilnehmen. Die Chancen zu gewinnen sind natürlich gering, aber das soll mich nicht davon abhalten. Letztes Jahr habe ich zum ersten Mal mitgemacht und probiere es dieses Jahr einfach wieder.

Was hat sich bei mir seitdem geändert in Sachen Gaming?
Der Hecklüfter musste ersetzt werden, hier verrichtet jetzt ein Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm seinen Dienst. Ich habe einen 144Hz FullHD-Monitor angeschafft und die alte GTX560 durch eine gebrauchte GTX1060 6GB ersetzt. Mit dieser GPU der ehemaligen Mittelklasse bin ich schon ein ganzes Stück vorangekommen, aber von den 144Hz des Monitors bin ich immer noch weit weg. Bei mittleren Grafikeinstellungen erreiche ich:
CS:GO -> 45 fps (1080p), 64 fps (720p)
Hearts of Iron 4 -> 26 fps (1080p)
Transport Fever 2 -> 32 fps (1080p Karte), 13-20 fps (1080p beim walktrough)
Anno 1800 -> anfangs 44 fps (1080p), aber ab 55.000 Einwohner wird es eine Ruckelorgie

Mein PC besteht aktuell aus folgenden Komponenten:
- Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 960T @3,3GHz, Sockel AM3
- CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. A mit Lüfter Noctua NF-A15 PWM
- Mainboard: Asrock 970 Extreme 4, Sockel AM3+
- Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GiB-Kit TeamGroup DDR3 1333 MHz
- Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 1060 6GB
- SSD: Crucial M500 480GB, SATA
- HDD: 1TB Seagate Firecuda und 250GB Western Digital mit Entkoppler Scythe Himuro
- DVD Laufwerk: LG GH22NS70
- Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500W
- Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 grün
- Frontlüfter: 2x Enermax Twister Everest 120mm, 500-1000 rpm mit Temperatursensor
- Hecklüfter: 1x Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm 1000rpm
- Monitor: Asus VG248 1920x1080 Pixel (FullHD), TN-Panel, 144Hz
- Headset: HyperX Cloud II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte grundsätzlich all das ersetzen, was mich stark einbremst und all das beibehalten, was noch vertretbar ist. Mit diesem Grundsatz können noch weiter in/an meinem PC werkeln:
- CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. A mit Lüfter Noctua NF-A15 PWM
- SSD: Crucial M500 480GB, SATA
- HDD: 1TB Seagate Firecuda
- DVD Laufwerk: LG GH22NS70
- Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500W
- Lüfter: Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm
- Monitor: Asus VG248 1920x1080 Pixel (FullHD), TN-Panel, 144Hz
- Headset: HyperX Cloud II

Mein Aufrüstplan:
Das Sharkoon T9 Gehäuse hat leider schon überdrehte Gewinde, sodass die Seitenwand nicht mehr richtig hält. Dadurch kommt es hin und wieder zu Resonanzen, da es mir bisher nicht gelungen ist, die Seitenwand schwingungssicher festzumachen. Ganz ohne Seitenwand möchte ich den Rechner aber auch nicht verwenden. Und da ihr dieses Jahr genau wie letztes Jahr das großartige Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Gehäuse zur Auswahl anbietet, würde das gut passen.
Mainboard und Prozessor sind bei mir der Bremsklotz schlechthin und müssen ersetzt werden. Jede andere Investition als in die Basis macht keinen Sinn. Deshalb habe ich mich für das MSI B550 Tomahawk entschieden und würde das Ganze mit dem nigelnagelneuen Ryzen 5 5600X und schnellem RAM mit 3600MHz von Adata komplettieren. Dann wäre ich endlich dem permanenten CPU-Limit entkommen!
Für meinen HR02-Macho gibt es nach längerer Durststrecke, während der PC-Cooling/Thermalright in Deutschland kaum noch im Angebot waren, aktuell wieder das Umrüst-Kit für den AM4-Sockel. Daher würde ich diese Variante wählen und meinen CPU-Kühler weiterhin benutzen wollen.
Als Grafikkarte habe ich die MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio ausgewählt. Da ich kein Spiel besitze, das Raytracing benutzt, wäre diese Grafikkarte mehr als ausreichend für mich und gemäß Aufrüstmatrix der PCGH 03/2020 würde sich die Grafikleistung mehr als verdoppeln. (Ich hätte auch die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X genommen, soviel nehmen sich diese beiden Karten ja nicht.)
Ich würde noch eine neue PCIe4.0-SSD kaufen und zwar die ADATA XPG Gammix S50 Lite 2TB mit ihrem sehr guten Preis pro Terabyte. Die bestehenden 480GB SSD und 1TB HDD würde ich wieder mitnehmen in den gepimpten PC, die laute 250GB HDD kommt aber nicht mehr zurück.
Den Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 mit Rahmenbreite 120mm würde ich mitnehmen in das neue Gehäuse und die mitgelieferten Pure Wings Lüfter ergänzen. Das Lüftungskonzept wäre damit: 2x Frontlüfter einblasend, 1x Hecklüfter ausblasend, 1x Dachlüfter ausblasend.

=====================================================================================
Ausgewählte Komponenten:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkt übrig)
=====================================================================================

Hier nochmal die Zusammenstellung meiner Aufrüst-Konfiguration:

*Pimp my PC Komponenten**eigene Komponenten*MSI B550 TomahawkAMD Ryzen 5 5600XAdata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600Thermalright Macho Rev. A / Noctua NF-A15 PWMBe Quiet Silent Base 801 BlackADATA XPG Gammix S50 Lite 2TBMSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X TrioCrucial M500 480GB1TB Seagate FirecudaBe Quiet Straight Power E10 500WLG GH22NS70Be Quiet Silent Wings 2Asus VG248, HyperX Cloud II

Falls ich zu den überglücklichen Gewinnern zählen sollte, würde ich mich zunächst auf die einzelnen Komponenten konzentrieren, den vollständigen Lieferumfang darlegen und dieses detailliert mit wenigstens 2-3 Fotos je Hardwarekomponente präsentieren. Das würde ich für alle neuen Teile machen, also sowohl für die gewonnenen aus der Pimp-my-PC-Aktion als auch für die von mir selbst hinzugekauften. Ich würde dann den eigentlichen Umbauprozess beschreiben und mit ca. 8-10 Fotos dokumentieren. Zu guter Letzt würde ich dann noch einige Benchmarks erstellen, um das Ganze abzurunden.

Das war meine Bewerbung. Ich wünsche Stephan (und seinen Helfern?) viel Ausdauer bei der Lektüre der über 600 Beiträge.
Danke an die Sponsoren!
Bleibt gesund!
Allen Teilnehmern VIEL GLÜCK!


----------



## MaWeTis (13. Oktober 2020)

Hey PCGH Team,

ich freue mich, dass es wieder soweit ist und die Aktion Pimp my PC wieder am Start ist.

An meinem System hat sich seit dem letzten Jahr nichts verändert...

Meine aktuelle Wundermaschine:

Mainboard: ASRock 970M Pro3 AM3+
Prozessor: AMD FX-4300
Grafik: 2GB XFX Radeon R7 250
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB TeamGroup DDR3-2400
SSD: 240GB Crucial BX200
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Series 450D
PSU: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 



Mein Wunsch:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 


Zusätzlich würde ich mir noch einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X gönnen.
Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Steigerung zu meiner jetzigen Krücke.
Da ist ja nicht viel mit zocken von etwas neueren Spielen. 

Ich habe mich für AMD Komponenten entschieden, weil ich schon immer ein Fan von AMD war, mich
die aktuelle Entwicklung  sehr freut und ich AMD weiterhin Treu bleiben möchte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LongJohn23 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

CPU: i5 6600k @4,3GHz
RAM: 16GB Kingston Hyperx DDR4 2400MHz
Mainboard: MSI Z170 A Pro
Grafikkarte: MSI RTX 2070 Armor 8G OC
Gehäuse: Sharkoon M25W
CPU-Kühler: Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 4
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
HDDs: 1x Seagate Barracuda 1TB, 1x Seagate Barracuda 2TB
SSDs: 1x Samsung 850 Evo 500GB, 1x Samsung 860 QVO 500GB
Lüfter: 2x Sharkoon 120mm, 3x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB 120mm
Laufwerk: 1x LG DVD Brenner
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 750W


Meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig) 

Sollte ich ausgewählt werden, würde ich, passend zum Mainboard, einen i7 10700k kaufen und verbauen.


----------



## TeeLoeffel (13. Oktober 2020)

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,
die folgende Hardware würde meinen neun Build perfekt unterstützen.

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich in den letzten Monaten sehr mit dem Thema Hardware beschäftigt und die Hälfte dieser Komponenten steht auf meiner Liste für den bevorstehenden Build. Mein „aktuelles“ System basiert auf einem alten Medion-Fertig-PC (Schande über mein Haupt). Der enthaltene RAM ist nicht bekannt und auch das MB lässt sich nicht bestimmen. Die CPU ist ein I7-3770 von Intel und das aktuellste Bauteil ist die Grafikkarte mit einer GTX 970. Eine super schnelle Samsung 850 EVO mit 256GB habe ich aber auch nachgerüstet. Man merkt, ein neues System ist lange überfällig und auch schon länger geplant.

Dank der neue Hardware von NVIDIA und AMD werde ich im, Fall des Gewinns, das System um ein Ryzen 7 5800X und eine RTX 3080 TUF Gaming OC oder eine RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio erweitern. Eventuell wird ebenfalls, dank dem PCIE 4 Slot, eine Corsair MP600 verbaut um das Maximum raus zu holen.
In dem Bericht wird natürlich auch die Hardware umfangreich getestet.

Vielen Dank an alle Sponsoren und allen viel Erfolg!


----------



## Sir_Faro (13. Oktober 2020)

Liebe Redaktion,

schön das es diese Aktion von Euch noch gibt. Auch wenn man nicht gewinnen mag, so war es doch wieder ein Spaß mitzumachen  .

Bleibt gesund.

LG Faro

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
 Mein PC
ROG z-370 F Gaming
I7 8700k 5000MHz
Wakü Orcus 360
32GB ADATA XPG 3000MHz
M2 Adata XPG SX 8200 Pro 1TB
SSD Seagate Barracuda 1TB
 ROG Strix 1080
Thermaltake Level 20 GT
Seasonic 850 Watt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich sagen, ich benötige eine neue Grafikkarte 
Das ist auch das nächste was ansteht.


----------



## LeoBaumi (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

Zunächst einmal danke für diese tolle Aktion. Ich habe meinen PC damals 2016 zusammenengbastelt und habe das Gefühl es wäre mal wieder Zeit für eine Aufrüstung.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 @ 3,2 GHz​
CPU Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2​
RAM : 4 x 4 GB HyperX Fury DDR4-2666​
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB​
HDD: 1TB WD Blue​
SSD: Crucial BX200 240GB​
Gehäuse:  BitFenix Shinobi Midi Tower​
Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P​
Netzteil:  400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power  ​
Bildschirm: AOC 2460G4​
Nun zu meinen ausgewählten Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Sollte ich gewinnen würde ich mir dazu noch einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600X zu kaufen.  Durch den neuen RAM hätte ich die Möglichkeit diesen voll auszunutzen. Meine HDD könnte ich durch die neue SSD austauschen und durch die neue Grafikkarte hätte ich einen enormen Performance Boost, wodurch ich für die kommenden Spiele in Zukunft gerüstet wäre und die 144hz meines Bildschirms ausnutzen könnte. Abschließend noch einmal vielen Dank für dieses Gewinnspiel und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arne121 (13. Oktober 2020)

Moin PCGH-Redaktion,

Zunächst einmal danke für diese großartige Aktion. Ich habe meinen PC damals 2014 fertig zusammengebaut gekauft. Im Rückblick darauf war das echt ein großer Fehler. Dies wollte ich bei meinem nächsten PC auf jeden Fall ändern.

Aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD FX-6300
CPU-Lüfter: BE QUIET PURE ROCK SLIM
RAM: 8GB DDR3 2100MHz
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 Series
SSD: 1TB Samsung EVO 860
SSD: 120GB SanDisk
Mainboard: ASRock 960-VGS3 FX
Netzteil: NoName 500W
Da es ein Fertig PC ist, weiß den Namen mancher Komponenten nicht.

Neue Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde ich bei diesem Gewinnspiel gewinnen, kommt in das System entweder ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600 oder ein AMD Ryzen 7 3700X. Zusätzlich würde ich mir auch einen Bildschirm mit 144Hz kaufen, welchen genau kann ich noch nicht sagen. Zudem würde ich meine alten Festplatten erstmal weiter benutzen und zu gegebener Zeit upgraden.

Ich wünsche jedem Teilnehmer viel Glück.


----------



## leshak (13. Oktober 2020)

Der aktuelle PC:
i5-2500k
MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3)
Thermalright Macho 120
Gainward GTX 1060 6GB
8GB RAM
beQuiet Pure Power 11 500W
Samsun SSD 840 120GB
Seagate 2TB HDD
Seagate 4TB HDD
Seagate 750GB HDD



Meine augewählten Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Zu den gewünschten Komponenten würde dann noch ein R5-3600 dazu kommen.
Vielen Dank, dass ihr die tolle Aktion ein weiteres Mal anbietet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortes82 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hi!

Zunächst einmal freue ich mich über diese Aktion, egal ob ich nun gewinne oder nicht. Weiter so!
Nachdem ich lange nur lesend (Heft und HP) dabei war hatte ich nun auch mal den Anreiz meinen Computec-Account zu erweitern so dass ich hier auch posten kann.

_*Nun gut, hier geht es los:*_

Durch einen guten Zeitvertrag (IT-Support) der leider mittlerweile ohne finale Übernahme ausgelaufen ist
konnte ich mir in den letzten 2 Jahren ein sehr solides System aufbauen welches ich hauptsächlich für
Entertainment, Büroarbeiten, VR und Gaming (Alles von den 90ern bis heute) nutze.

_*Mein System besteht aus:*_

*Hauptkomponenten:
CPU*:  AMD Ryzen 7 3700x _@ Stock, unnötiges AUTO OC rausgenommen für normales Boostverhalten._
*CPU-Kühler*: Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4
*RAM*: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit _auf 16-16-16-32-48 und 1800 infinity fabric_
*Mainboard*: ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero (Wifi)
*Grafikkarte*: Palit GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER JS
*Soundkarte*: Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5
*Netzteil*: 750 Watt be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 Gold

*Weitere Komponenten:
NVME*:  1 x 500GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 (MZ-V7E500BW)_ als Bootdrive_
*SSD*:   2 x 1000GB Samsung 860 Evo MZ-76E1T0B/EU (SATA) _für Spiele_
*HDD*:  1 x 2000GB Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001-1ER164 (SATA) _als Datenhalde_
*DVD-Burner*:  1 x Samsung SH-224FB (SATA)
*USB-Karte*: inateck KTU3FR-5021 Rev.4 USB 3.0 pcie Karte (_Testweise für die Oculus Rift S wegen Problemen mit den MB-USB-Ports._)
*Gehäuse*: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass
*Lüfter*: 2 x Arctic Lüfter 140mm P14 PWM PST CO, 3 x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed

*Peripherie:
Monitor*: 1 x Asus VS278 27" FullHD (60Hz), 1 x Acer V193A 19" 1280 x 1024 (60Hz) _und  gelegentlich via HDMI noch der 4k-Fernseher meiner WG_
*VR*: Oculus Rift S
*Mikrofon*: Blue Yeti Nano
*Stereo-System*: TDK S60 Tremor 2.1
*Headset*:  HyperX Cloud Alpha (_Mikro abgenommen_)
*Keyboard*: Logitech G413 Carbon
*Maus*:  Logitech G502
*Gamepads*: XBOX one Gamepad (_Bluetooth_), XBOX 360 Gamepad  (_USB_), 8bitdo SN30 Pro (G Classic)  (_Bluetooth_), Oculus Touch _(Set mit Oculus Rift S, Bluetooth)_
*Joystick*: Microsoft SideWinder Precision Pro (_Ohne FF via USB-Adapter_)
*Sonstiges: *No-Name Dust Spray, WD-40 Universal und WD-40 Kontaktspray weil "Gründe". _


Spoiler: (Beweisstück A: Siehe Husky-Mischling)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_
*Me**ine Upgrade-Wünsche durch diese Aktion:*
_AMD-Mainboard:    MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_

*Upgrade-Wunsch durch eigenen Erwerb in der Zukunft:*
_- AMD Ryzen 5xxx als letzte CPU für den AM4-Sockel. (Steht aber wegen Finanzen in den Sternen, daher im Abverkauf nach AM5-Release oder Gebrauchtmarkt dann.).
- Pcie-4-NVME (Wenn die vorherige NVME zu einem Flaschenhals werden sollte. Aber auch hier: Erst müssen die Finanzen gut und die Jobsuche erfolgreich sein.)_

*Die Gründe für meinen Upgrade-Wunsch sind folgende:*

_Da auf nicht absehbare Zeit für neue Hardware kein Geld vorhanden ist hoffe ich über einen Gewinn generell die Lebenszeit meines Systems bis über die Einführung von AM5 hinweg auszudehnen so dass "ich die nächsten 2 - 3 Jahre Ruhe habe" ohne Abstriche bei Grafikqualität und Frameraten besonders bei VR Titeln hinnehmen zu müssen.
Der frühest mögliche nächste Aufrüstpunkt wäre nach den nächsten 12 bis 24 Monaten, wenn die Kasse stimmt, ein Ryzen 5xxxx welcher im Abverkauf nach Release von AM5 geholt wird für einen günstigen Preis. 
Die 2070 super würde bei einem Gewinn zusammen mit dem x470 MB und einem noch vorhandenen 2700x innerhalb des Haushalts für eine Aufrüstung des Rechners einer Mitbewohnerin weitergereicht. 
Der 3700x würde auch dort im Falle einer zukünftigen Aufrüstung weitergenutzt werden._

*Mainboard:*
So wie es aussieht wird Asus für X470 nur sehr widerwillig ein BETA-Update für AMD Ryzen 5000 veröffentlichen und zudem bin ich leider enttäuscht von deren Updatepolitik bezüglich Langlebigkeit, Frequenz der Updates und nachlässiger BIOS-Qualität.
So habe ich mir stattdessen das X570-MSI-Board aus der Auswahl herausgepickt:
Verlässliche BIOS-Updates, native Unterstützung der letzten AM4-CPUs vor dem Ende des Sockels um die Lebenszeit mit guter Performance auf ein paar Jahre zu strecken und der komplette, unbeschnittene Pcie-4-Bonus der mir die Option für schnellere Massenspeicher offen hält wenn diese wirklich in Zukunft von Belang sein sollten und auch um die unten gewünschte 3070 optimal anzubinden.
Zudem reizt mich an diesem Board eine ungefähr gleichwertige VRM-Ausstattung und VRM-Kühlung analog zu meinem x470-Board.
Die einfache und sachliche Schlichtheit ohne RGB käme mir auch sehr gelegen da ich die Komponenten bisher eher nach Leistungsfähigkeit geholt habe und RGB bisher unfreiwilliger Beifang war, so langsam will ich das Geblinke ausmisten.

*GPU:*
Die 2070 super die ich momentan nutze ist nun nicht grade schwach aber dennoch zeigen zb. HL Alyx (Upscaling mit hohen Details) und Raytracing-Titel der Karte Ihre Leistungsgrenzen auf.
Hier wäre die 3070 trotz 8GB VRAM ein starkes Upgrade von meiner momentanen 2070 Super, auch mein 750 Watt NT könnte ohne ausgetauscht zu werden die 3070 stemmen und ich hoffe dass der geringere Stromhunger im Gegensatz zu 3080 auch nicht zu einer höheren Temperaturentwicklung als bei meiner 2070 super führt (Auch wenn noch genug Kühlleistung vorhanden wäre im System).
Da ich ausserhalb VR hauptsächlich immer noch ein Full HD Panel mit 60Hz nutze mache ich mir für die Zukunft wegen den 8GB VRAM weniger Sorgen.
Wichtig sind mir eher die stabilen 80 fps für meine Oculus Rift S in fast jeder Situation und genug Leistungsreserven für die nächsten 2 Jahre für -Very high- und hoffentlich -Ultra-Settings mit vertretbarem Supersampling.
_(Die zusätzliche Metallverstärkung der 3070 von MSI wäre zudem extrem nützlich, dass würde mir den GPU-Stand, den ich wegen des Absackens meiner 2070 super ins Case gestellt habe, sparen.)_

*Worüber ich nach dem Upgrade berichten könnte:*
_- Was denn der Wechsel vom Asus auf das MSI-Board bringen würde, zzgl. RAM-OC aus der Sicht eines einfachen Users oder ob es vom Look and Feel überhaupt Unterschiede unter der Oberfläche gibt.
- Ob es wirklich gravierende Unterschiede von den unterschiedlichen BIOSen gibt die einen Wechsel sinnvoll machen. 
- Wie sich die Installation und das Aufsetzen ausgehen würden.
- Ob und wie sich die USB-Ports auf die Oculus Rift S auswirken und ob ggf. mit einer Inateck USB-Karte eine Änderung ergibt oder diese obsolet wäre.
- Den Wechsel von der 2070 super auf die 3070 bezüglich VR und Raytracing werde ich dann auch berichten mit HL Alyx, Quake RTX, Minecraft RTX, Metro Exodus, usw. _
- _Sacken der GPU und wie sich die Geräuschkulisse und die Temperaturen ausmachen.

PS:_
Sozialer _Bonus wie schon oben geschrieben: Die bei mir freiwerdende Hardware würde mit einem noch vorhandenen 2700X, passenden 16GB G.Skill Flare X CL14 und einem Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH in den Rechner meiner Mitbewohnerin als kostenloses Upgrade wandern so dass sich gleich Zwei freuen könnten._ 

Viele Grüße!

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Korrektur Tippfehler, Details nachgefügt. Auf den letzten Drücker finalisiert.


----------



## thereal1 (13. Oktober 2020)

Gewünscht:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut: 

CPU: AMD 3700x (UV -0,125V)
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Vega 64 nitro+ (UV @1V)
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power 10 600w
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2x8GB 3200 CL14 (optimiert auf 3800 16-17-16-30-42-285)
SSD: Samsung 970 EVO 500gb
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250gb
HDD: Seagate ST3000DM008 Barracuda 3TB
Gehäuse: Jonsbo QT03A
Lüfter: 4x Arctic BioniX F140
CPU Lüfter: Thermalright Macho Rev.A (mit Rev.B Lüfter)

Musste leider festellen das meine Vega 64 in den letzten Benchmarks oft immer langsamer bzw. schlechter unterstützt wird. Für meinen WQHD 144hz Monitor reicht die Grafikkarte mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr aus und da wäre die RTX 3070 wohl optimal. 
Etwas mehr SSD Speicher würde mir auch gut tun, bei den großen Spielen mittlerweile. 
Mein aktuelles Mainboard würde ich dann einem Kumpel vermachen. Bei dem ist das Geld gerade knapp. Er würde sich sicher freuen


----------



## NailsinyourHead (13. Oktober 2020)

Sternzeit Anfangjanuarzweitausendneunzehn:

Es ist Spieleabend angesagt. Endlich mal wieder… Die Kinder sind im Bett. Morgen ist kein Arbeitstag. Meine holde Frau (!) und ich lassen uns an unseren (betagten) Rechenknechten nieder. Plötzlich durchdringt ein tiefes sonores Stöhnen das „Spielezimmer“.

Meine Zotac GTX 470 AMP verliert sich in Artefakten beim Starten des Rechners… Neustart… nix… schnell man die Graka kontrolliert (Verschmutzungsgrad, sauberer Sitz im Steckplatz, Katze im Lüfter…) nix… es bleibt dabei und der ersehnte Spieleabend ist erst mal aufgeschoben.

So schmerzvoll der verlorene Spieleabend im ersten Moment erscheint, so freudig kreisen gleich meine Gedanken um neue Hardware… Doch STOP… erst mal Sammeln… Vielleicht was Gebrauchtes erstehen? Ist es überhaupt die Graka? Vielleicht das Mainboard? Oder eine Kombination? Erst mal Kontocheck…. OK. Der Eingriff auf das familiäre Guthaben ist zwar ebenso schmerzvoll, aber machbar… Noch kurz die Regierung via Telefon über den gefüllten Warenkorb auf Alternate informiert und um mündliche Freigabe gebeten, schon ist DHL am Zug.

Die diebische Freude beim Recherchieren der Wunschkomponenten (natürlich mit Hilfe der ausgedehnten Infos von meinem PCGH-ABO) inklusive des zusammenklicken des Warenkorbes wurde dann nur noch getoppt als das Paket endlich da war und es darum ging bestelltes zum funktionsfähigen Rechner zusammenzubauen und in Betrieb zu nehmen.

FANTASTISCH.

Nach der kurzen Exkursion in meine Gefühlswelt Anfang letzten Jahres nun noch ein bisschen Prosa warum ich trotz allem beim Gewinnspiel teilnehmen möchte:

Im Moment gibt es ja keinen Grund zur Beschwerde über meine aktuelle Rechnerausstattung. Letztlich bin auch kein Grafikjunkie wie Raff (dazu noch ein pikantes Detail weiter unten). Natürlich war es eine typische budget/vernunft-getriebene Entscheidung der Komponenten (wurde ja auch alles zweimal benötigt). Damals war noch nicht zu erahnen das die Rechner das folgende dreiviertel Jahr erst mal weitestgehend in „Winterschlaf“ gehen, da es einfach zeitlich nicht drinne war zu Zocken. Da hat mir das Erscheinen der RTX 2070 Super dann doch ein wenig geschmerzt, wohlwissend das die 2070 ohne Super erst so wenig Betriebsstunden hatte und man für das gleiche Budget nun mehr Leistung… hätte hätte Fahrradkette. Hinterher ist man halt immer schlauer. Also nun Mimimi-Modus AUS.

Eine RTX3080 im Rechenknecht… klingt nun mal Prima und natürlich Zukunftssicher. In Verbindung mit drei schicken neuen Lüftern den Luftstrom noch etwas pimpen – Check.
Aber was wird den noch fällig dann? OK, das 650Watt-Netzteil muss dringend überdacht werden. Hier wird wohl unmittelbar ein Upgrade fällig. Das sollte sich aber finanziell abfedern lassen durch den Verkauf von dem „alten“ Netzteil und der 2070 ohne Super, natürlich. Gegebenenfalls bleiben ja noch ein paar Euro über… Für was eigentlich? Achtung, jetzt kommts: Ich spiele noch in FHD… (o:

Mein momentan am dringendsten benötigtes Update (also seit Januar 2019) betrifft die Schnittstelle Mensch-Maschine. Ein neuer Monitor ist das begehrteste Stück. Der Wunsch nach WQHD mit 144 Hz und G-Sync steht seitdem. Aber budgettechnisch musste das bis jetzt (und kurzfristig leider auch) hinten an stehen. Schließlich wurde die Portokasse ja erst mächtig geschröpft.
Im Falle einer RTX3080 bleibt dann natürlich die Frage, ob es nicht sogar UHD tut (Im Falle meines Prozessors sogar eher Vorteilhaft?!).

Na, also so viel zu meinen Ambitionen der Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel. Anbei noch ein Bild des Knechts (ohne spiegelndes Window). Ein Bild der gesamten Gamingstation gibt es dann im Gewinnfall (den dafür müssen zwei coronabedingte Homeofficearbeitsplätze erst mal weichen, um den Blick freizugeben).

Allen Lesern und natürlich auch der Redaktion: Bleibt Gesund und Gruß, Markus…





Mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-9600K

Prozessorkühler: Scythe Kotetsu Mark II SCKTT-2000

GPU: Asus RTX 2070 ROG STRIX OC Gaming

Mainboard: Asrock Z370 Killer SLI Z370

RAM: Patriot Viper 4 DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit

Festplatte (SSD): Crucial MX500 1 TB, SSD

Netzteil: be quiet! POWERZONE 650W

Gehäuse: be quiet! PURE BASE 600 Window



Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chunDab (13. Oktober 2020)

Neu: 
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Alt: 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
Mainboard: Asus Strix Z170-P 
GraKa: Asus Strix RTX 2070S
RAM: 2* Crucial Ballistix 8GB 
SSD: Samsung 250GB
HDD: 2* 2TB WD-Blue
Netzteil: Be Quiet straight Power 10 (600W)

Zusätzlich will ich noch zum Übertackten einen neuen CPU-Kühler ( Be Quiet silent Loop) sowie ein neues 800W Netzteil einbauen. Ggf kommt auch noch eine Erweiterung meines RAMs (2* crucial ballistix 8GB) in Betracht. Aber optional.


----------



## ForceOne (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Sohn wird bald 2 Jahre alt und entsprechend wenig Zeit (und Geld, ja Kinder sind teuer) hatte ich,
um zum zocken zu kommen. Nun ergibt sich durch einen Umzug zumindest zwei Mal wöchentlich wieder die Chance für ein paar Stunden zu spielen,  hoffentlich mit etwas Unterstützung. 

Bei mir ist vor einigen Jahren folgender Office-Rechner eingezogen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verbaut sind bei dem Gerät folgende Komponenten:

CPU: Intel i7-7700
Mainboard:  IQ270MS  
RAM: 16 GB DDR4 von Samsung
PSU: Liteon PA-2221-3
SSD: 512 GB PCIe NVMe von Samsung

Da ich in das Gehäuse definitiv keine Grafikkarte mehr bekomme und das Netzteil ohnehin nicht ausreichen wird, habe ich meine Komponenten wie folgt gewählt:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Mit den Komponenten kann ich das Upgrade auf einen spieletauglichen Computer vollständig durchführen und
im nächsten Jahr folgt dann hoffentlich eine neue CPU von AMD.

Ich drücke allen die Daumen und freue mich auf die Berichte von den Gewinnern, im besten Fall ist einer dieser von mir!

Bleibt gesund.


----------



## Beslie (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH,

ich bewerbe mich auch für Pimp my PC!

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Aerocool AeroEnginge RGB
Mainboard: ASUS M4A87TD EVO
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555
CPU Kühler: Enermax LIQMAX III
RAM: A-Data D3 4GB 1333-9 Game
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5770
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power B8 550 Watt
SSD: Crucial CT275MX300SSD1
HD: 2x Samsung HD103UJ 1TB

Upgrade:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Planung:
Gehäuse: Mein Gehäuse habe ich im letzten Jahr erneuert und darf bleiben wie es ist.
Mainboard: Ein B550 Board vollkommen aus, es müssen keine besonderen Features beim Mainboard sein.
CPU: Falls ich das Upgrade bekomme, werde ich mir zusätzlich einen Ryzen 5 3600 (3600X) oder Ryzen 7 3700 (3700X) dazu kaufen. Je nach Verfügbarkeit komm aber auch die neue Generation in Frage.
CPU Kühler: Die AiO Kühllösung ist gerade neu und auch sehr effizient.
RAM: 16GB sind genug Speicher für die Zukunft, aber 3200MHz sollen es schon sein.
Grafikkarte: Ich habe die 5700X für das Spielen auf WQHD vorgesehen.
Netzteil: Mein Netzteil an sich ist gut, aber ein Update für bessere Energieeffizient und Luft nach oben wäre ideal.
SSD: Eine M2 SSD mit mehr Geschwindigkeit als SATA ist spitze, vor allem wenn man ein Mainboard hat, worin man diese einbauen kann.
HD: Die HDs bleiben, ich bin damit zufrieden.
Einbau: Das mache ist selbst, ist Ehrensache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## predator48 (13. Oktober 2020)

Gewünscht:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:  Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Aktuell:
Gehäuse: Fractal Desgin Define 7 Compact Light TG
CPU: I7 8700
GPU: EVGA RTX 2080TI XC Ultra
Mainboard: Gigabyte Aorus H370 Gaming Wifi
RAM: 2x8GB DDR4 2666 Hyper X
SSD: Samsung 970 EVO 2TB
Kühler: Noctua NH D15S
Lüfter: Noctu Chromax 1 x 120mm, 3 x 140mm
Netzteil: Enermax MaxTytan 1250W

Planung Hardware:
CPU:  i7 10700K
GPU: RTX 3090 FE (unwahrscheinlich aufgrund Verfügbarkeit)

Mögliche Inhalte Bericht:
-Vergleich i7 8700 mit i7 10700K Leistung, Temperatur und Verbrauch
-Vergleich Noctua NH-D15S mit BeQuite Dark Rock Pro 4
-Vergleich Samsung 970 Evo 2TB mit Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB
-Einfluss RTX 3090 FE auf CPU Temperatur (Wenn wieder verfügbar)

Ich bin gespannt wie groß der Sprung von 2 Generationen i7 sich tatsächlich auswirkt und wie gut BeQuite mit Noctu mithalten kann.
Wirklich notwendig ist eine Aufrüstung nicht, aber "Basteln" und Optimieren macht nun mal Spaß,  ich mag keine FPS unter 60 und UHD muss es auch sein, damit Spielspaß aufkommt.
Die alten Komponenten (Mainboard, CPU, Ram, der Leistungsschwächere Kühler laut Test , würde ich wie zu Letzt mein Define C meinem Bruder (armer Student) vermachen


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Malte


----------



## Skornex (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo pcgameshardware-Team!

Ich bewerbe mich für pimp my PC!

Mein Aktuelles System beeinhaltet:

Intel Core i7 6700k
ASUS Maximus VIII Hero Z170
ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon RX 580, 8GB
Trident Z DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38 16GB (2x8GB)
Samsung 950 Evo 256GB m.2
Corsair Carbide Series 275R
Enermax Aquafusion 240 mm
HDD WD Black 1TB
3x Enermax SquA  PWM 120mm Lüfter
4x Enermax UCAP12-BL  Appolish 120mm Lüfter
PSU Corsair HX750i 750W 80 Plus Platinum
Upgradewunsch:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da ich noch nie eine High-End Grafikkarte besaß, versuche ich mal mein Glück bei Pimp by PC. Meine alte 580 kommt bei so manchen Triple A Titeln an ihre Grenzen und es nimmt immer ein bisschen Zeit in Anspruch bis die richtigen Einstellungen gesetzt sind. Die 3070 wäre ein nicht zu vergleichendes Upgrade zu meiner alten Grafikkarte. Grafikleistung ist schön aber nicht alles, darum habe ich mich noch für die 2 TB m.2 ssd entschieden, denn die Spiele werden auch nicht gerade Kleiner.

Beste Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MaxxPower2000 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mir am letzten -Wochenende ein neues System zusammengebaut. Nur meine Wunschgrafikkarte RTX 3080 war leider nicht erhältlich. Jetzt PCGH ins Spiel und könnte mir helfen meinen Wunschrechner endlich fertigzustellen.

Mein Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define 7
Mainboard: MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 4
RAM: 32 GiB G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600
PSU: Corsair RM850 80 Plus Gold
SSDs: Crucial P1 NVMe 1000GiB, Crucial MX500 2000GiB
BD-Brenner: LG BH16NS55
Grafikkarte: Übergangsweise Zotac GTX 1080 AMP Extreme

Gewünschte Komponenten:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Geplant ist noch ein Monitor 4K 144Hz. Beim Typ bin ich noch unentschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archiehh (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

die Pimp-my-PC-2020-Aktion kommt mir gerade recht und ich möchte mich ebenfalls bewerben, um mein mittlerweile 6 Jahre altes System wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand der Technik zu bringen.

Zur Zeit besteht mein System aus folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos Tower (Das älteste Teil meines PCs – immer noch gut, und wird nicht ausgetauscht!) 
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 7
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
Kühler:  Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro
RAM: 16 GB Kingston X Hyper Fury 
GPU: MSI Geforce GTX 970
SSD: 2x  Crucial MX500 500GB und 2x Samsung 840 Evo 250GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W (auf den Fotos ist noch der Vorgänger zu sehen)

Nach 6 Jahren ist eigentlich ein kompletter Austausch der CPU-/GPU-Kombination notwendig. Daher ist die Auswahl der Komponenten aus der Pimp-my-PC-2020-Aktion nicht ganz einfach. Folgendes habe ich mir überlegt: 

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Damit ist das vorhandene Punkte-Budget komplett gut angelegt und zusammen mit den vorhandenen Komponenten bräuchte ich lediglich ein neues Mainboard sowie einen passenden Prozessor, was ich beides selbst noch beisteuern würde. Obwohl mir ein MSI Mainboard generell zusagen würde, ist bei den in der Pimp-my-PC-2020-Aktion angebotenen Boards für meine Bedürfnisse nicht das passende dabei. Ich würde noch folgendes ergänzen:

Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Plus
CPU: Intel Core i7 10700K 8x 3.80GHz

Damit wäre ich für die nächsten Jahre wieder gut aufgestellt. Schrauben würde ich natürlich wieder selbst, das gehört einfach mit dazu!

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Viele Grüße
Frank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawker2064 (13. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ich muss der Wahrheit ins Auge sehen: es hilft alles nichts! Ein großes Upgrade muss her!
Als ich den PC in 2013 zusammengestellt habe, konnte man ihn durchaus als Oberklasse bezeichnen. Damit es dabei bleibt, wurde er in der Zwischenzeit mehrfach aktualisiert, verbessert und erweitert:

besserer CPU-Kühler (von Macho auf Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition) inkl. Übertaktung auf 3,9 GHz
schnellere GraKa (von HD 5770 auf GTX 1070)
mehr Speicher (RAM von 8 auf 16 GB, zweite SSD statt HDD)
größerer Monitor (von 24´ FullHD auf 34´ UWQHD)
Daher stellt sich mein System aktuell wie folgt dar:

*Mainboard:* Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 (mATX)
*CPU:* Intel i5-3570K (Ivy Bridge, 2013)
*CPU-Lüfter:* Scythe Mugen 4 (PCGH-Edition)
*RAM:* 16 GB DDR3-1600 (4x4 GB) (Kingston & Corsair)
*Grafikkarte:* Zotac GTX 1070 Mini
*HDD & SSD:* 128 GB Plextor M5 SSD (SATA) (System)
480 GB Crucial BX 300 (SATA) (Daten & Spiele)
*Gehäuse:* Silverstone Fortress FT03 Titan
*Gehäuselüfter*: NB eLoop 120 & Enermax TB Vegas 120
*Netzteil:* NesteQ ASM XZero 400W (PCGH-Abo-Prämie)
*Monitor:* LG 34UC98-W (21:9 Curved-Monitor)

Und trotz aller Tricks: es reicht nicht mehr! Die Anschaffung des UWQHD-Monitors (die beste Entscheidung ever!) bringt das System an seine Grenzen – vor allem die GraKa.

Und dennoch: an einigen Komponenten möchte ich gerne festhalten! Dem Gehäuse zum Beispiel: Der PC wurde als leistungsfähiges Semi-Passiv-System konzipiert und auch jegliche neue Konfiguration soll diesem Credo entsprechen! Das Silverstone Fortress FT03 mit seinem ausgeprägten Kamineffekt ist dafür die ideale Plattform, auch wenn mATX-Mainboards das Maximum darstellen. Im Zusammenspiel mit gut gekühlten Komponenten, cleverer Lüftersteuerung und optimiertem Airflow möchte ich Ruhe beim Arbeiten/Surfen und Leistung beim Spielen miteinander vereinen.

Daher sieht mein Upgrade-Wunsch im Rahmen des „Pimp my PC 2020“ wie folgt aus:

_Upgrade Wunsch:_
*Grafikkarte:* MSI RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM (5 Punkte)
*SSD*: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G (6 Punkte)
*Lüfter*: Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 120mm (2 Punkte)

*Gesamt*: 45 von 45 Punkten

*Begründung*:

*MSI RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)*
Wie bereits beschrieben bringt der 21:9 UWQHD-Monitor nicht nur Laune beim Spielen und Produktivität bei Arbeiten, sondern auch die GraKa mächtig ins Schwitzen. Den – momentan noch gerüchteweisen – Leistungsdaten der RTX 3070 nach zufolge wäre sie die richtige Kandidatin, um sowohl zauberhafte Bilder in fast 5 Mio. Bildpunkten zu liefern als auch ein CPU-Limit zu vermeiden – genau das Richtige also!

*Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM (5 Punkte)*
Da die aktuelle Ampere-Generation erhöhte Anforderungen auch an die Spannungsversorgung stellen (und dies ggf. bei der 3070 nicht anders sein wird), möchte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und dem recht betagten, leistungsschwachen Netzteil Lebewohl sagen. Das wird dabei leistungsstark und gleichzeitig leise genug sein, um meinen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden – immerhin sind bei be Quiet selbst die Einstiegsklassen Premiumprodukte!

*Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 120mm (2 Punkte)*
Für sich genommen gute Produkte müssen nicht immer harmonieren – und so sehe ich beim Airflow noch Potential: Die unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen, Luftvolumina etc. der beiden vorhandenen Lüfter ergänzen sich nicht optimal. Zwei gleiche Lüfter mit dem Prädikat „silent-Produkt“ sollten hier mehr Gleichmäßigkeit beim Airflow bewirken.

*Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1TB (6 Punkte)*
Gleiches gilt für Wirbel erzeugende Kabel im Airflow: Jede SATA-SSD weniger reduziert den Kabelsalat um 2 Kabel (Daten & Power). Die Adata XPG Spectrix mit 1 TB auf PCI NVME-Adapter sorgt für weniger Luftverwirbelung bei gleichzeitig höherem Speicherplatz – und davon kann man nie genug haben!

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ihr seht: Die von euch angebotenen und von mir ausgewählten Komponenten würden mir für viele Jahre wieder ein aktuelles, leises und gleichzeitig leistungsfähiges System bescheren. Im Gegenzug biete ich den Komponenten ein ungewöhnliches, optimiertes und staubfreies Zuhause!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psalm64 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

vielen Dank an Euch und Eure Aktionspartner, das es auch dieses Jahr wieder diese tolle Aktion gibt!

Seit der letzten PimpMyPC2019-Aktion hat sich einiges geändert an Gehäuse und Kühlung an meinem PC.
Leider bin ich aber nicht zufrieden und es steht CP2077 und der MS Flight Simulator an.
Also brauche ich mehr Performance und Speicherplatz und möchte nochmal am Airflow und RGB arbeiten.

Daher steht also an:
- Eine Grafikkarte mit >10GB RAM.
- Daraus resultierend ein neues Netzteil.
- Ggf. MB (B550,X570) + CPU (3700X oder 5600X) --> Das ist zwar nicht unbedingt nötig, aber schaden tut es nicht. und ausserdem hätte ich dann doch endlich mal PCIe4.0. 
- Ein Gehäuse mit besserem Airflow und RGB als mein Aktuelles.
- CPU-Kühler: Bin mit dem Dark Rock 4 zufrieden, aber aufgrund Kompatibilitätsproblemen muss er ggf. weichen.
- Mehr Speicherplatz auf der OS/Spiele-M.2 SSD wird benötigt (von 512GB auf 1 TB oder 2TB).
- Mehr RGB durch 4x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop X B14-P ARGB Black Edition.

Und diese Aktion bietet mir daher die Möglichkeit, 5 von den 7 Punkten oben abzuhaken.

Mein Aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: bequiet! Dark Base 700 mit insgesamt 4 Silent-Wings
Netzteil: Corsair Rm550x
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
CPU-Kühler: bequiet Dark Rock 4
Wärmeleitpad: Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB (2x16) 3200 CL16 (getaktet auf 2667)
Grafikarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe PCIe M.2 500GB
Samsung 850 Evo 1TB
Monitor: LG 38UC99, 3840*1600, 75Hz, freesync

Ausgewählte Produkte:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Dazu kaufe ich dann selber noch einen 5600X, 5800X oder 3700X und eine neue GraKa (>10GB RAM), je nach Verfügbarkeit und Preis. Bis eine GraKa verfügbar ist, nutze ich die GTX1070 weiter.
Ebenso dazu werde ich dann noch 4x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop X B14-P ARGB Black Edition kaufen.

Begründung zu den einzelnen Produkten:
SSD: Dank der 2TB SSD kann dann meine inzwischen recht alte alte 1TB SATA-SSD aus dem System fliegen.
Netzteil: Aufgrund des Leiseren Geräusches bis 50% (also Desktopbetrieb) und des neueren Modells bevorzuge ich das Straight Power vor dem Dark Power Pro.
CPU-Kühler: Leider hat mein Dark Rock 4 Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit dem gewählten MB bzgl. den RAM-Bänken. Er muß also "leider" dem Dark Rock Pro 4 weichen.
Gehäuse: Das 500 DX hat einen besseren Airflow und besseres RGB aussen als mein aktuelles und durch die Mesh-Front kann man die RGB-Front-Lüfter sehen.
Mainboard: Von den beiden AM4-ATX-MBs ist das X570 das einzige mit USB-C 3.1 und ALC1220. Da ich mein Headset und meine Stereoanlage über Klinke anschliessse und mein aktuelles MB den gleichen Chip hat, möchte ich beim Soundchip dieser Stelle kein Downgrade. Und das Gehäuse 500 DX hat einen USB-C 3.1 in der Front, wäre ja schade, wenn man den nicht anschliessen könnte.

Fokusthemen für mich bei diesem Umbau/Test:
- Lärmentwicklung des neuen Netzteiles, vor allem im Desktopbetrieb, da es nicht wie mein bisheriges einen semi-passiv Modus hat.
- Lärmentwicklung des X570-Chipsatzkühlers. Für den Lüfter gibt es einen zum Glück einen Semi-Passiv-Modus, daher sollte er bei Desktopbetrieb also wohl normalerweise nicht drehen.
- Mein RAM sollte mit dem neuen MB/CPU dann endlich mit 3200MHz laufen, bisher zickt da meine Kombi MB/CPU/RAM.
- Zusammenarbeit MB mit Gehäuse und Lüfter in Sachen Drehzahl und RGB. Mein aktuelles Mainboard zickt leider auch da.
- Geräuschentwicklung/Performance des CPU-Kühlers, sollte aber wohl kein allzu großer Unterschied zu meinem aktuellen Dark Rock 4 sein. 
- Wiedervendung des Wärmeleitpads. Ist es wie vom Hersteller versprochen auch nach einem CPU/Kühler-Tausch nochmal wiederverwendbar?

Sonstiges:
Den Umbau traue ich mir ohne weiteres zu, meine letzten Rechner habe ich auch mehr oder weniger selber zusammengebaut und im Familienkreis bin ich das PC-Helferlein.
Und im neuen Rechner wird der LED-Streifen dann auch ordentlich angeklebt sein. Wie lange Provisorien doch immer so halten...


Edit / Zusatz-Info 29.10. nach dem AMD GraKa Launch:
Da wurde meinen Hoffnungen ja erfüllt. 
Ich würde also einen R5 5600X und eine Radeon 6800XT dazu besorgen (sobald verfügbar).


----------



## Kette (14. Oktober 2020)

Gude,

Pcgameshardware-Team!

Ich bewerbe mich für pimp my PC!

Mein Aktuelles System:
Gehäuse  Sharkoon TG4 LED
BE Quiet Pure Power 630W
MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon
Ryzen 5 1600 Standard Luftkühlung
ASUS Turbo GTX 1060 6GB
2x8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4 3200
SSD  Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
SSD   Crucical CT 256GB
HDD ST1000DM003  1TB
HP 27xq WQHD 144hz 1MS AMD Freesync
Logitech G15 Tastaur
Logitech G502 Hero

Aufrüst-Wunsch
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)


Ich habe mir einen schönen WQHD Monitor zum Geburtstag gegönnt und dafür brauche ich eine Leistungsstrake Grafikkarte, meine alte GTX 1060 6gb kommt echt langsam an Ihre Grenzen und da passt ja die Neue MSI Geforce RTX3070 Ventus 3X OC wie die Faust aufs Auge. Zudem ist mein altes  NT etwas Leistungsschwach und schon über 5 Jahre alt, macht sogar schon ab und an komische Geräusche^^ Wird also Zeit das BE Quiet in die Verdiente Rente zu schicken, mit dem Neuen BE Quiet Straight Power 11 könnte ich mein PC System schön befeuern. Außerdem sind meine alten SSDs der ersten Generation auch schon knapp 5 Jahre im Einsatz und sollten demnächst Schritt für Schritt getauscht werden. Ich werde mir dann noch zu Weihnachten eine neue CPU zulegen und zwar den Ryzen 7 3700x und später So zur Sommerzeit ein Neues B550 Mainboard. Die genannten Hardwareteile werde ich natürlich selber verbauen und euch dann alles fein Säuberlich berichten. 

Vielen Dank und Bleibt Gesund!!


----------



## mugenzilla (14. Oktober 2020)

Ach du meine Güte,

es sind seit meiner ersten Pimp my PC Runde schon wieder 4 Jahre ins Land gezogen und immer noch die gleiche CPU unter der Haube.

Daraufhin habe ich mir gleich meinen Post von 2016 angeschaut und mit erschrecken festgestellt, wie wenig sich bei meiner Hardware verändert hat. 300Mhz mehr aus der CPU gequetscht, bisschen mehr und schnelleren Ram hier, neues Gehäuse (Leistungszuwachs 0,001%) dort, mehr Kabelsalat dank mehr SSDs und ein WQHD statt ein FHD Monitor vor der Nase. 
Ist das jetzt was Gutes oder eher doch eher schlecht und zum Schämen?

Enthusiast kann ich mir wahrlich nicht auf die Fahne schreiben aber Stolz auf den alten i5-2500K, der seit 8 Jahren wacker an meiner Seite kämpft, bin ich schon.
Wahrscheinlich macht er noch weitere 8 Jahre mit aber so langsam wird es Zeit den kleinen Burschen in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu schicken und durch einen Ryzen 7 3700X zu ersetzen. Damit das Ganze auch aufgeht und ich mir endlich eine neue CPU kaufe, sieht meine Wunschliste für das diesjährige Pimp my PC folgendermaßen aus.


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC mit Anschaffungsjahr
CPU: i5-2500k@4,3GHz (2012)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen (2012)
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 (2012)
RAM: 2x8 GiB DDR3-1866 Kingston HyperX (2019)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 (2015)
Datenträger: 6x 512GB SSD, 3TB und 2TB HDD (2012-2019)
Coolermaster Silent Pro 850 Watt! 80+ Bronze (2012)
Gehäuse:BE QUIET! SILENT BASE 600 WINDOW RED (2018)
Lüfter: Vorinstallierte be quiet! Pure Wings 2 Front: 1x 140 mm, Hinten: 1x 120 mm (2018)
Sound: Sound Blaster Omni Surround 5.1 (2016)
DVD-Brenner: LG ganz wichtig für 20 Jahre PCGH DVD (2012)


Mit der oben genannten Liste, könnte ich den gesamten PC auf links krempeln und ein Hauch von 2020 verpassen. Höchstwahrscheinlich muss der Käfig der Grafikkarte weichen und der SSD Kabelsalat muss auch endlich sortiert werden. Dafür erhalte ich einen 2-3-fachen Leistungszuwachs dank der RTX3070 und des 3700X und der Spaß geht so richtig los auf dem WQHD Monitor. Seitdem ich den habe, muss ich doch tatsächlich die Regler nach links schieben und/oder die Auflösung  auf 1920x1080 reduzieren um genügend FPS aus dem System zu kitzeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Vielen Dank für die 20-Jahre-PCGH-Archiv DVD . Dank dieser bin ich dann erstmal schwer beladen und schweren Herzens zum Papier Container gekrochen, um 60 Exemplare die letzte Ehre zu erweisen. Dafür hat die Tochter ein wenig mehr Platz für ihre Kinderbücher bei mir im Regal. (die 2020er Ausgaben habe ich ja noch )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrotobi (14. Oktober 2020)

Hey PCGH Team,

Zu allererst das Wichtigste - Alles Gute zu 20 Jahren PCGH! Gute Artikel und der ein oder andere unorthodoxe Test haben eure Zeitschrift einfach zu einem Unikat gemacht, denn niemand schafft es besser Games mit Hardware zu verbinden! Aber genug geschleimt nun erstmal zu meiner Auswahl:

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)*

Und diese Göttin, soll hier Ihr neues Zuhause bekommen. Ich tüftele eh gerade an einem Custom Loop gern, nehme ich da die GraKa dazu und kümmere mich noch um den nötigen Wasserblock!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein System:*
​_*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design R6 (wird für das Wasserkühlungsprojekt getauscht)_​_*AiO:      *Fractal Design Celsius S6+ RGB (wird gegen einen Custom Loop ersetzt)_​_*Mobo:*  MSI MEG ACE X570_​_*CPU:*     Ryzen 3700x (wird getauscht durch einen 5900x)_​_*GPU:*     keine vorhanden (wollte eig eine 2080ti - mehr dazu unten im 3. Punkt)_​_*PSU:*      Seasonic Prime Titanium 750w_​_*RAM:    *4x8GB TridentZ neo 3600 Cl16_​_*Lüfter*:  Corsair LL Lüfter 3x 120mm_​_                Corsair LL Lüfter 3x 140mm_​*Daten*_*:* 1x HDD 3,5” Toshiba P300_​_                1x SSD 2,5” Crucial MX 500_​_                1x SSD m.2 Crucial MX 500_​_                1x SSD m.2 Samsung EVO 970_​​+ mein komplett erster Custum Loop mit Hardtubes und allem drum und dran kommt noch dazu!​
*Ich fände es super cool, wenn Ihr mich beim Aufrüsten unterstützt - das sollt Ihr aber nicht einfach so tun - sondern ich will euch auch erklären warum:*
​_1. Werde ich euch ewig, oder zumindest so lang wie mein Rechner online ist, verbunden sein._​​_2. Würdet Ihr meiner Frau einen riesen Gefallen tun und ihr damit den ein oder anderen Abend Ruhe garantieren._​​_3. Bin ich leider gerade knapp bei Kasse, weil so ein "eBay Betrüger Sack" meine 2080ti leider nie hatte, aber die Kohle eingesteckt hat._​​_4. können wir gern ein paar Runden in diversen Spielen zusammen genießen. Aber freut euch nicht zu früh – ich nehme keine Rücksicht auf PCGH Redakteure^^!_​​_5. Ich werde euch meine ersten 100 Kills (in welchem Spiel auch immer/ WoT/BFV/oder RDR2) widmen und sogar beim ersten Mal starten des PCs ein "Dankesbier" auf euch trinken!_​​_6. Benötigt mein 3700x noch das passende Pendant in Form einer Grafikkarte._​​_7. Werde ich die Gebote der heiligen RGBibel in dieser Aufrüstaktion befolgen, anwenden und stets dem RGottB huldigen!_​​_8. Schreibe ich euch ein cooles Feedback zu der Hardware und dem Aufrüstprozess!_​​_9. Will ich endlich auf einen Custom loop wechseln, dessen build ich natürlich mit euch im Forum teilen werde!_​​_10. …und zum krönenden Abschluss - der Zockertempel und der Innenraum:_​_Die verbaute HW hab ich ja oben aufgelistet und auch in der Signatur… Ihr seht es fehlt die Göttin die die Spiele befeuert…!_​​_11. Ich bereits den perfekten MSI unterbau habe und die nötigen RGBibel Komponenten um die Gaming X Trio toll in mein System einzubinden! Sie fühlt sich sicher wohl auf dem ACE Mutterbrett!_​
*Sollte ich zu den Gewinnern gehören, verfasse ich natürlich einen Test und huldige weiterhin PCGH wenn ich meinen Rechner zu neuen Höchstleistungen prügele…*

Beste Grüße an die Community und vielen Dank!
Tobi


----------



## Nerd12 (14. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

erstmal vielen Dank für die coole Aktion!
Die Hardware, die zur Auswahl steht, kommt mir sehr gelegen. Denn die Hardware ermöglicht es mir, meinen sehr in die Jahre gekommenes System eine Generalüberholung zu verpassen.
Durch die eventuell neue Grafikkarte kann ich Geld sparen und dies in eine neue CPU investieren. Dann kann ich mein alten AMD A10-7800 in Rente schicken und mir einen Intel i7-10700K ins System einbauen. Außerdem würde ich mich über das neue Gehäuse freuen, da mein jetziges nicht wirklich gut ist und nicht ausreichend Platz bietet. 

Deswegen sieht meine Wunsch-Konfiguration wie folgt aus:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System (Ist ein Rechner von der Stange, leider):

CPU: AMD A10-7800
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream 4 GB
Mainboard: Medion D3F3-EM
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR3-1866 MHz 8*GB
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 265 GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA200 2 TB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuse: Antec GX505

Wie man sehen kann, ist das System ganz schön alt und mittlerweile hat es große Probleme beim Spielen. Zudem muss ich die Grafik-Details ziemlich herunterschrauben, um flüssig spielen zu können.
Wie oben schon beschrieben, bietet die zur Auswahlstehende Hardware mir die Möglichkeit mein System komplett zu überholen. Durch eine neue Grafikkarte spare ich mir das Geld, was ich wiederum in eine neue CPU investieren kann.
Somit stellt das System dann auch kein Flaschenhals mehr dar.

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich nochmal bedanken, dass ihr für uns eine so coole Aktion macht!


----------



## Nemesisultima (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH,
vielen Dank für das diesjährige Pimp my PC.

Auch dieses Jahr möchte ich mich gerne wieder mit bewerben, auch wenn ich in den letzten 14 Monaten nicht dazu kam, irg.etwas an meinem PC zu upgraden.


Dies Auswahl beschränkt sich dieses Jahr auf Mainboard und Grafikkarte.


_AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_



Geplant sind diese weiteren Komponenten:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X oder AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 2x8GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power Pro 11 850W
Gehäuse: Antec P101 Silent Guardian
Laufwerk: Samsung SSD 860 Evo 1.000 GB


Maus, Mauspad, Tastatur und Monitor sollen erst einmal so weiterbetrieben werden wie bisher.


Das aktuelle System ist leider sehr in die Jahre gekommen, und gerade mein Lieblingstitel „Borderlands 3“ zwingt dies öfter in die Knie.

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B Dark Black
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 / 3,3 GHz
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn
RAM: G.Skill F3 8GB DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: Zotac NVidia Geforce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Ed. 4GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9-CM 580W
Laufwerke: Pioneer DVD-Laufwerk, Samsung SSD 830 120GB, Samsung HD502HI 500GB, Toshiba DT01ACA300 2TB
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350
Maus: Roccat Kone Pure
Mauspad: Roccat Taito Mid-Size 3mm
Tastatur: Logitech G110


Ich wünsche allen TeilnehmerInnen viel Glück bei der Ziehung und den Gewinnern viel Spaß beim Neuaufbau Eures Systems.

Lieben Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Deacon_ (14. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen, 

schön das es diese Aktion dieses Jahr wieder gibt. Der Flight Simulator 2020 hat mir auf eindringliche Weise gezeigt, dass ich vielleicht doch langsam auf eine neue Platine setzen muss 

Bei mir ist noch ein Intel der ersten Core Generation verbaut. Genauer ist es der Intel Xeon W3680 (schon ein Upgrade vom i7 950) der mit seinen 6 Kernen und 12 Threads schon gut Power hat, zumal er auf 4Ghz (Sommer) bzw. 4,2Ghz (Winter) übertaktet ist. Die 12 GB RAM im Triple Channel Mode laufen einwandfrei auf 1600Mhz und straffen CL7 Timings. Da mein altes Antec Gehäuse ein Problem mit großen Kühlern hat, darf da nur ein Noctua NH-U9S werkeln. Das bringt bei der Übertaktung Thermal Throttling vom feinsten, bei den entsprechenden Anwendungen.
Das Ganze ist auf ein Gigabyte X58A-UDR3 gebettet dass mir eine Vielzahl an Anschlüssen bietet. Dazu gesellen sich eine 500GB SSD und eine 3 TB HDD. Demnächst kommt eine 2TB SSD für die ganzen texturlastigen Spiele mit rein. Der Rest liegt auf eine NAS rum.
Weiterhin ist die GeForce GTX 1070ti von MSI zu erwähnen, sie soll im Falle eines Upgrades auch weiterhin ihren Dienst tun. Es gibt größere Baustellen 
Die Alufolie (selbst gefuschte Abschirmung) unter der Graka ist eine ASUS Xonar DGX die das Upgrade wohl leider nicht überstehen wird. Diese Soundkarte benötigt noch einen Anschluss für Floppy Laufwerke und dieses besitzt meines Wissens das neue Netzteil nicht mehr. Entweder ich baue mir da was, der Onboard Sound kann mich überzeugen oder eine neuere muss her. 

Wo wir beim Upgrade wären. Sollte ich für ein Upgrade in Erwägung gezogen werden soll sich mindestens ein 8 Kerner auf dem Board austoben. Da ich einiges parallel betreibe und virtualisiere machen die extra Threads durchaus Sinn. Je nachdem wie sich die Preise bei der 5000er Generation von AMD gestalten könnte es dann auch ein 12 Kerner werden 

Meine Wunschkombination wäre wie folgt:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

So das waren meine 45 Punkte zu dieser Aktion. Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und sollen die besten Aufrüstszenarien gewinnen 

Gruß Deacon alias FraBB


----------



## Yaguna (14. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag PCGH,
Vielen Dank für das diesjährige Pimp my PC.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich mich erstmals bewerben und hoffe, dass ich gewinne  
Ich habe mir Januar diesen Jahres einen PC zusammengebaut, mit dem ich immer noch sehr zufrieden bin. 
Dennoch könnte die 2070 Super, die jetzt verbaut ist, auch gerne durch die 3080 ersetzt werden, die doppelte Leistung in einigen Games schadet meinem anspruchsvollen WQHD 155Hz Monitor absolut nicht, flüssiger ist immer besser. 

Meine Wahl fällt auf Das Lüfter-Set von beQuiet! und auf die unglaublich starke Grafikkarte.

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Peripherie(Monitor, Maus, Tastatur etc.) bleibt so wie bisher, das aktuelle System stößt mit der Leistung der 2070 Super mit Raytracing gerne mal auf die 60fps-Grenze, die ich, als anpruchsvoller Gamer, ungern unterschreite. 

Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Corsair Icue 465x
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 34 Esports Duo (white/black) 
Mainboard: B450 Tomahawk Max
RAM: 16GB(2x8 GB) Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 3000MhZ
Speicher:
1TB Samsung 970 Evo NvMe M. 2 SSD
GPU: KFA2 2070 Super 
Netzteil: 500 Watt beQuiet! Pure Power 11

Sonstiges: Zusätzlicher Lüfter: Corsair LL120 RGB 120mm

Ich wünsche allen TeilnehmerInnen viel Glück und bedanke mich noch einmal für herzlich für diese tolle Aktion.
MfG Yaguna


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ete77 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, ich habe ein Mediacenter als Spiele-PC und der bedarf mittlerweile einer "Auffrischung".

Mein momentaner Rechner:

_Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500K
Mainboard: Asrock P67Pro_
Grafkkarte: EVGA GTX970
_CPU-Kühler: Thermaltake Big-Typ 120
RAM: 4x 4GB Kingston HyperX
LG Bluray-Laufwerk
Netzteil: bequiet Pure Power 530W
SSD: Samsung 850EVO
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Mozart
TV-Karte: Satelo EasyWatch
Soundkarte: Soundblaster _

Eine Aufrüstung mit einer:  MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte) 
                                                  und:  Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte) 
                                                 und:  Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)

wäre echt toll.
Neben den Spielen kommt der altehrwürdige 2500K auch bei UHD-Filmen an seine Grenzen..


----------



## Boem88 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH,
vielen Dank für das diesjährige Pimp my PC.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich mich zum ersten mal bei euch für Pimp my PC bewerben.

Meine Auswahl ist wie folgt:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Maus, Mauspad, Tastatur und Monitor sollen erst einmal so weiterbetrieben werden wie bisher.

Das aktuelle System ist leiderschon etwas älter und aus diesem Grund wäre ein Pimp nicht schlecht. 

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 Blue Edition
Mainboard:  MSI Z170A GAMING M5 Z170             
CPU:  Intel Core i7-6700 3400 1151 
CPU-Kühler:  Alpenföhn "Brocken 2 PCGH" 
RAM:  G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit
Grafikkarte:   Sapphire Radeon 8GB D5 X R9 390 OC Tri-X NITRO        
Netzteil: TT Berlin 630W ATX 23
Laufwerke: LG DVD-Laufwerk,  SSD  250GB 520/540 850 EVOBasic  SA3 SAM,  Seag   1TB ST1000DM003 7200 SA3
Monitor: Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU
Maus: Logitech MX518
Mauspad: Roccat Taito Mid-Size 3mm
Tastatur: Roccat Horde Aimo

Ich wünsche allen TeilnehmerInnen viel Glück bei der Ziehung und den Gewinnern viel Spaß beim Neuaufbau Eures Systems.

Viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## smintili (14. Oktober 2020)

Hi Leute,

mein PC ist gerade im Aufrüsten begriffen und braucht dringend ne neue Grafikkarte, deswegen investiere ich die Punkte in die 3080 und nehme dann zum auffüllen noch die Gehäuselüfter, dafür hab ich in meinem Gehäuse auch noch ein paar kuschlige Plätzchen frei.

Aktuell ist verbaut:
Gehäuse: In Win GRone
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X 8x3.6GHz
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
GPU: EVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0 SOC
RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16
Mainboard:  MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WiFi
Bluray-Laufwerk:  Samsung SH-B123L/BSBP
Netzteil:  Thermaltake Smart M550W 80Plus
Festplatten:
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB​Western Digital WD100 1TB​Samsung 840 EVO 120GB​Western Digital My Book 2TB (extern)​Soundkarte: Creative SoundBlaster Z

Ein neues Netzteil müsste dann natürlich noch separat her, das wäre aber kein Problem. Mal sehen, ob mir diese Verlosung Glück bringt, habe noch nie bei sowas gewonnen — und daß die Versorgungslage mit den 30XXern dieses Jahr so mies ist, hat meine Pläne echt durcheinandergebracht.
Diese beiden Teile aus dem Gewinnspiel sollen dann noch zu meinem Setup hinzustoßen, damit die kommende Generation kein Problem wird.
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an die fünf anderen Gewinner 😜



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IDIZIAK (14. Oktober 2020)

Hi PCGH Team,

ich starte auch mal einen Versuch ein Upgrade für meinen PC zu bekommen.

Aktuell besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU:     Intel i5 4670k
MB:        MSI Z87 GD65
RAM:    4x4GB Kingston DDR 3
PSU:      be quiet Pure Power 530W
GPU:     Zotac GTX 660ti
HDD:    2TB Western Digital
SSD:      128GB Apacer
Gehäuse:  Deep Silence 5

Da mein PC viel zu groß ist, dabei aber leider keine leistung mehr bring im gaming würde ich gerne auf folgende Komponenten aufrüsten

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Zusätzlich würde ich einen  AMD Ryzen 3600 oder 5600 besorgen und als GPU eine 5700XT mit diesem Setup sollte ich dann auch wieder technisch anspruchsvollere Titel spielen können 


MfG IDIZIAK


----------



## Scrix (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team, ich wollte mal mein Glück versuchen und habe folgende Komponenten ausgewählt:

*RAM*: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 _(8 Punkte)_
*SSD*: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB _(6 Punkte)_
*Netzteil*: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt _(10 Punkte)_
*CPU-Kühler*: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm _(5 Punkte)_
*Lüfter-Set*: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) _(3 Punkte)_
*Gehäuse*: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 _(8 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)_
__________________

Mein PC besteht aktuell aus folgenden Teilen:

*Gehäuse*: Antec GX505 Window Blue Edition schwarz (ATX)
*Lüfter*: Lüfter 120mm 4-PIN Suranus Cases DC fan RGB
*Prozessor*: Intel Core i9-9900K 8x 3.6 GHz
*CPU-Kühler*: Be Quiet Pure Rock
*RAM*: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3200 (2x 8 GB)
*Grafikkarte*: 4 GB Inno3D GeForce GTX 960
*Mainboard*: MSI Z390-A PRO
*SSD*: 1 TB Samsung 860 EVO SSD
*Laufwerk*: DVD-RW / DVD-ROM ASUS DRW-24D5MT
*Netzteil*: 650 Watt Be Quiet Power Zone 80+ Bronze
*Soundkarte*: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Fx LP Bulk PCIe
*Kommunikation*: WLAN Karte 300 MBit PCIe ASUS PCE-N15




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine neue Grafikkarte brauche ich natürlich auch, will aber auf eine 3000er Karte von NVIDIA mit mehr VRAM warten, welche vermutlich die RTX 3080 mit 20 GB sein wird, sofern sie noch dieses Jahr erscheint. Dann wäre ich bestens auf die neuen Spiele Ende des Jahres vorbereitet.


----------



## Drago7277 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team, hier meine Bewerbung zu Pimp my PC 2020.

Tja mein PC ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen aber bis jetzt noch ganz ok.
Die Graka ist mein größtes Sorgenkind, da sie nur 4GB Speicher hat. Für zukünftige Spiele einfach zu wenig.
Das Mainboard wäre für zukünftige CPU Upgrades bestens geeignet.
Ich hoffe Fortuna ist mir hold 

Mein System ist:
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 , Sockel AM4
CPU-Kühler:  Arctic Liquid Freezer II 
Mainboard: ASUS PRIME X370-PRO, Sockel AM4
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x8GiB  Corsair Vengeance cmk16gx4m2b3000c15
Grafikkarte:  Asus STRIX-GTX970 4GB
Soundkarte: ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus
HDD 1: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 256GB
HDD 2: WD30EFRX 3TB
HDD 3: Seagate ST3000DM001 3TB
HDD 4: Seagate ST3000DM001 3TB
HDD 5: Samsung HD154UI 1,5TB
DVD Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38
Netzteil: Be quiet BQT E5-650W
Gehäuse: Antec Midi Tower
Frontlüfter: 2x Be quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm
Hecklüfter: 1x Be quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm
Monitor: Asus VG248QE 1920x1080 Pixel (FullHD), TN-Panel, 144Hz

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Schöne Grüße 
Chris


----------



## Kesor (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich auch gerne für die Pimp my PC Aktion bewerben.

*Mein aktuelles System
CPU: Intel I7-4790K (4.6 Ghz OC @4Cores)
Mainboard: GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
RAM: 1x 8GB GSkill DDR3-1600, 1x8GB Kingston DDR3-1600
SSD: 1x 240 GB Cruxial BX100 (Win + Games), 1x 480 GB Cruxial BX200 (Games)*
HDD: 1x 500 GB (Daten)
GPU: MSI GTX 1080ti Gaming X + EK Waterblock
PSU: 700W Enermax EvoBron
Kühlung: Custom Softtubing
Pumpe - Laing DDC-1T
*CPU Block - Phobia UC-2LT*
1x 360mm Radiator + 6x 120mm NoiseBlocker PushPull
1x 240mm Radiator + 2x 120mm Cryorik Balance
1x 140mm Radiator + 1x 140mm Akasa Apache
3x 140mm Thermaltake Riing RGB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake View 31 TG
Monitor: Samsung C32JG54QQ – 1440p - 144HZ Adapt/FreeSync

*Mein Wunschupdate:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify* (13 Punkte)
*RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200* (7 Punkte)
*SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB* (12 Punkte)

Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 45 (13 Punkte übrig)

*Meine eigene Anschaffung:
CPU: Ryzen7 3700x oder Ryzen 7 5800x (falls dann verfügbar)
CPU Block: Alphacool Eisblock Aurora XP³ Light – Plexi

Meine Motivation:*
Ich möchte schon seit geraumer Zeit mein System auf einen aktuellen Stand updaten, insbesondere die Plattform. Daher habe ich mich beim Upgradepfad für das Mainboard, RAM und SSD entschieden.
Warum habe ich die Komponenten so ausgewählt?

*MSI MEG X570 Unify: *Super Unterbau für eine High-End Ryzen CPU, mit Ausblick auf PCIe Gen4 Nutzung
*Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200: *Hier bevorzuge ich die 3200er Geschwindigkeit mit geringeren Timings gegenüber den 3600er
*Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB: *Hier will ich den Unterschied sehen, zwischen „Budget“-SSD und High-Speed NVME
Warum nicht alle Punkte verbraten?
_Grafikkarte_ – Klar möchte hier wahrscheinlich jeder (zurecht) eine RTX3000er abgreifen. Ich möchte aber noch den Radeon6000er Launch abwarten, und mich dann für eine RTX3080 oder BigNavi (würde zu meinem 144hz FreeSync Monitor super passen) entscheiden. Außerdem ist die Kompatibilität zu einem passenden GPU-Block für mein System relevant.
_Netzteil_ – Ich bin hier qualitätsmäßig eher in der Mittelklasse unterwegs, mit 14 cm Länge ist dies aber eines der kürzesten ATX Netzteile und passt gerade so noch hinter den unten verbauten Radiator. 700W sollten auch erstmal reichen.
Warum keine Lüfter? - Die NoiseBlocker vor meinem 360er Radiator sind Performance- und Lautstärke technisch hervorragend und kaum zu toppen. Die Cryorik, Akasa und TT Lüfter performen gut, und sind u.a. für das Blingbling verantwortlich.

*Mein Erfahrungsbericht:*
Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, wie groß der Unterschied einer 6 Jahre alten CPU/Plattform (Intels Devil` Canyon) und einer modernen (Ryzen) Architektur mit ihren Features ausfällt.
Einen Leistungssprung verspreche (erhoffe) ich mir durch

die Verdopplung der CPU Kerne und Threads (für aktuelles Gaming relevant?)
I7-4790K vs. Ryzen7 3700x/5800x

Mehr Arbeitsspeicher und höhere RAM-Taktraten (für aktuelles Gaming relevant?)
16GB DDR3-1600 vs. 32GB DDR4-3200

Schnelleren NVME Speicher
SSD SATA 6Gb/s vs. NVME PCIe Gen3x4

In erster Linie kommt es mir auf die Gaming Performance an. Als Vergleichstest würde ich folgende Spiele verwenden (1440p, High-Ultra):

CS:GO
Total War: 3 Kingdoms
GTA5
NBA2k2020
Kingdom Comes Deliverance
Star Wars Battlefront 2
The Witcher 3
Holdfast: Nations At War (holt euch das Spiel!)
Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## Baaakerman (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Team PCGH

Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System
Ryzen 5 2600
Msi B450 A Pro Max
16 GB RAM
128 GB SSD
1 TB HDD
Asus RX 580 Dual O4G
das alles im betagten Chieftech Gehäuse

Nachdem dieses Jahr meine gute alte gtx670 den Dienst quitierte standen mein Sohn und ich erstmal dumm da.
Naja, im Mai wurde dann ein bischen aufgerüstet von einem i5 3570k System auf das obige.
Leider hat das Budget nicht für eine dickere Grafikkarte gereicht. Deswegen find ich eure Tuning Aktion voll knorke.
Ein neues Gehäuse samt neuer Grafikkarte wäre da schon eeeecht Cool.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## castor123 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team!
Aktuell werkeln in meinem Thermaltake Core X9 folgende Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core I7 8700K
Mainboard: AS Rock Z370 Taichi
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3866
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GS
SSD1: Samsung 860 EVO 500GB
SSD2: Samsung 850 EVO 1 TB
SSD3: Crucial MX300 1 TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 11 750w




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Monitor ist ein Eizo Foris FG2421 und genau da liegt auch der Grund, weshalb ich mich beim diesjährigen Pimp my PC bewerbe. Ich möchte weg von Full HD, am liebsten hin zu UWQHD mit gebogenem Panel,  in Form des LC Power m34 uwqhd 144 C. Während ich ältere Spiele durchaus noch in WQHD via Downsampling bei für mich akzeptablen FPS spielen kann, stößt meine gute alte GTX 1070 bei aktuelleren Titeln jenseits von FHD leider an ihre Grenzen. Daher habe ich mich für ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte entschieden.
Die Silent Wings in 140mm würde ich zum Vergleich gegen meine aktuell verbauten und wie ich finde hervorragend laufenden Arctic P14 PWM antreten lassen. Würde mich doch sehr interessieren, wie die sich auf dem Radiator schlagen.
Über Kurz, oder Lang würde ich dann die neue Grafikkarte noch in meinen Wasserkreislauf einbinden.

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig) 


Liebe Grüße
Carsten


----------



## DeCysos (14. Oktober 2020)

*Folgende Konfiguration wurde mit dem Punktesystem durchgeführt:*


> *AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
> *Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
> 
> *Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*



Sollte ich einer der Möglichen Glücklicher Gewinner sein, so werde ich mir wohl noch zusätzlich einen Neuen Prozessor Netzteil zulegen, als Prozressor kommt der AMD Ryzen 7 3700x oder Ryzen 9 3900x in Frage. Doch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher welcher von beiden. Im Preis-/Leistungverhältnis wäre wohl der Ryzen 7 3700x besser.

*Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:*

*Gehäuse:* Enermax Equilence Midi Tower schwarz
*Netzteil:* CORSAIR VS550 550 Watt
*Mainboard:* MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON
*Prozessor:* AMD Ryzen 7 1700 (8x 3.00GHz)
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 == 32 GB
*Grafikkarte:* 8GB MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT GAMING X
*Festplatten*
Betriebssystem & Programme: 500GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280 NVMe
Spiele & anderes: SanDisk Ultra SDSSDH3-512G-G25 512 GB
Sonstiges: Seagate Momentus Thin ST500LT012  500GB (wird demnächst wohl entfernt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Peripheriegeräte:*

*Monitore:* 2x Samsung C24F396FHU 60,9 cm (24 Zoll) Curved Monitor
*Tastatur:* Logitech K800
*Maus:* Logitech G602
*Joystick:* Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
*Headset:* Logitech G35



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstpaket (14. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ich versuch es auch mal 
vielen Dank für diese Aktion

aktuell:
Intel i7 2600k @ 4,5Ghz
Gigabyte Z77N ITX
MSI 1080 Seahawk
16GB DDR3
Bequiet Pure Power 500W
256GB Samsung SSD
Custom Loop mit Mora420 und Aquaero, AB ist vorn in der Drive Bay.

total gut wäre folgendes Upgrade:


> RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
> SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> ...



Ein Ryzen 5900X ist schon fest eingeplant. Falls ich hier kein Glück habe wird trotzdem aufgerüstet, aber dann ggf mit etwas abweichenden Komponenten (Mobo/RAM/SSD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darth-Temoria (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo an das PCGH Team und an die Sehr aktive Community,
Lange lange lese ich mich bei euch hier schon durch, habe mich aber nie dazu durchgerungen, mich anzumelden. Da meine Probleme immer schon gelöst wurden.
Das Anmelde Phänomen habe ich geändert, da es eventuell für meinen PC soweit ist, ein bissl mehr Power zu bekommen.

Aktuell in meinem System verbaut:

CPU: I5 6600k @ 4,2Ghz
Mainboard: Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6 
Graka: Zotac Geforce GTX 1070 AMP Extreme
RAM: 16 gb Corsair LPX 3600Mhz (läuft aber nur auf 3200Mhz )
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Diverse Lüfter: BeQuiet (Shadow Wing und Silent Wing)
PSU: Corsair Hx850i
1x M.2 nvme 256Gb für Windows und Programme
1x Samsung 850 EVO SSD 500gb für Spiele
1x  Crucial MX500 1TB Datengrab, 3D modelle und Projekte
Und das alles im Fractal Design Define R5. 
Dazu noch eine Selbst gebaute GPU stütze, da die 1070 ganz schön schwer ist.

Ich Würde mich über Folgende Komponenten sehr freuen:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir gerne noch einen AMD Ryzen Hohlen Je nach Verfügarkeit/Preis einen Ryzen 7, 3000 oder 5000 Generation.

Falls ich Glück habe und Würde gewinnen, hätte ich in 2facher weise glück,
1. mein Gaming Pc wird aufgemotzt
2. Die "Alten" Komponente werden weiter Verwertet in dem Werkstatt PC
Das ich mal von meinem sehr in die Jahre gekommenden, des öfteren einfrierenden, Athlon 64 x2 3600+ weg komme.

Ich Danke für die tolle Aktion und wünsche allen Mitbewerbern Viel Glück!

mfG
Darth-Temoria




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## traab87 (15. Oktober 2020)

Grüße PCGH-Team,

dann probier ich auch mal mein Glück und schmeiß mein Wunschupdate mit in den Lostopf:

Update:
_Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig) _

Aktuell verbaut sind:
*Mainboard*: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
*CPU*: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
*Kühler*: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition
*RAM*: 32GB G.Skill DDR4-3200
*Grafikkarte*: Sapphire Dual-X R9 280
*SSD*: Crucial MX500 500GB, Sandisk 500GB
*HDD*: WD Blue 1TB
*Gehäuse*: PURE BASE 500DX
*Lüfter*: 3x140 PureWings
*Netzteil*: be quiet! 500W System Power 9

Zuletzt wurde schon einiges in neue Komponenten investiert, allerdings fehlt eine neue Grafikkarte einfach noch in dem Setup und nachdem der Trend zu immer größerem Stromverbrauch geht, muss auch ein entsprechendes Netzteil noch her.

Cheers,
Tobi


----------



## RaptorTP (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich kurz dafür bedanken das ich trotz dem Abo "Heft-Ausgabe ohne Datenträger" eine CD mit 20 Jahre PCGH bekommen habe ! Absolute Ehrenmänner !  top !
Dafür schnall ich gerne mal ein Laufwerk ans System.

Kommen wir aber *zum Gewinnspiel:*

Folgende Komponenten habe ich als Aufrüstung ausgewählt:



> *Netzteil: *Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
> *CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
> *Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
> 
> *Gesamt:* 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




*Warum diese Aufrüstoption ?

Netzteil:* Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)

Für die neuen Grafikkarten kommt mein Netzteil wohl an seine Grenzen mit 550W. Auch wenn ich diese Entwicklung nicht unbedingt toll finde. Dachte eigentlich das ich mit 550W vollends versorgt bin für die nächsten Jahre.

*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)

Hier überwiegt einfach die Neugier gepaart mit 140mm Lüftern  Mittlerweile habe ich aus Fehlern anderer lernen können - wie z.B. Pumpe als höchsten Punkt im System zu montieren. Ich würde hier die 280er Loop im Deckel montieren und einen zusätzlichen SW3 140mm PWM Lüfter kaufen um alle Lüfter wieder auf Silent Wings Niveau zu bringen  Dadurch das der Radiator oben ist, kann sich keine Luft an der Pumpe ansammeln und die Wärme wird direkt aus dem System gepustet. Achja ! - und ich komme endlich mit den Fingern an die Graka-Arretierung xD

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Mehr Punkte hatte ich nicht xD - Ich denke hier wird es evtl. wieder zum Deshrouding kommen. Um eben die Karte möglichst Silent zu bekommen. Mich freut aber die Entwicklung und der Leistungsschub auf einer so kompakten Karte.


*Mein jetziges System:
CPU:* Ryzen 7 3700x @ 4,20 GHz fixed Voltage 1,26875 V
*Kühler:* Noctua NH-D15S + NA-HC3 + Phanteks Digital Halo RGB + 3D Print
*Board:* Asus ROG Crosshair VII Hero X470
*RAM:* 32GB G.Skill Trident-Z Neo 3600 MHz CL 16-19-19-39
*Graka:* Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Aorus Xtreme Edition
Deshrouded mit 2x Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power Gold 11 550W
*Storage:*
500GB WD Blue SATA
2TB Crucial BX500 SATA
2TB intel 660p NVMe
*Case:* Phanteks Eclipse P500A
5x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM
Phanteks Digital RGB Neon LED Kit

*Zum jetzigen System:*

Mein System ist zum ersten mal in einem Phanteks Gehäuse zu Hause. Es wandert nicht selten von Gehäuse zu Gehäuse  Ich teste eben auch sehr gerne Hardware (Links in der Signatur) Ich nutze sehr gerne be quiet! Produkte und es wäre auch beinahe das 500DX geworden, doch war mir 1x USB Typ-A im Frontpanel etwas zu wenig. Hier habe ich mich dann auch für ARGB von Phanteks entschieden um das Ganze etwas in Szene zu setzen. Die verschiedenen RGB-Standards machen einen ja wahnsinnig 

Mein System soll gut belüftet und gleichzeitig leise sein. Hierbei soll es ebenfalls auch unter Last nicht zu laut werden. Daher schon länger immer be quiet! Netzteile im Einsatz.

Das C7H hat eine sehr gute Aufteilung der Spannungswandler und bekommt wohl Anfang 2021 ebenfalls ein BIOS für Ryzen Vermeer. Daher würde ich diese Plattform nicht anfassen und so lassen  

Generell ist das eine sehr spannende Zeit für die PC-Community.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen zu den Glücklichen gehören zu dürfen.
Natürlich gibt es dann auch ein Vorher/Nachher Vergleich.

Bild sowie Benchmarks 😊




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bootenks1 (15. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag PCGH Forum, 

Die Teile sind etwas durcheinander, da ich seit einiger Zeit dabei war den PC stetig aufzurüsten, hier meine Specs 
CPU                                      :  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz, 2789 MHz, 4 Kern(e)
MainBoard                       :  AsRock P43R1600Twins-WiFi
GPU                                      :  ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
RAM                                     : Ballistix 2 x 4 GB
PSU                                       : BeQuiet Pure Power 11 600W
SSD                                        : 250 GB Samsung 850 EVO SATA SSD
HDD                                      : 1TB aus meiner alten PS4
Gehäuse                              :  BeQuiet Pure Base 500DX
CPU Kühler                       :  Noctua NH D15


Hier die Teile die mir noch zu meinem Glück fehlen 

AMD-Mainboard          : MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte      : MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Coole Aktion und schönen Tag noch Allen


----------



## Predatorion3000 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
Mega geiles Gewinnspiel. Top!
Meine Hardware:
CPU:
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700 CPU @ 3.20GHz
Kerne: 6
L1 Cache: 384 KB
L2 Cache: 1536KB

16GB DDR4

Festplatte 1: Toshiba
Typ: HDD
Größe: 1863,01GB
Festplatte: Intel
Typ: SSD
Größe: 238,47GB

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070

Das würde ich gerne gewinnen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen, meinen Rechner aufrüsten zu können, dann können nämlich auch zukünftige geile Spiele wie Watch Dogs: Legion oder Forza Horizon 5 richtig, richtig gut aussehen.

Liebe Grüße
Johannes


----------



## MrOCi78 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

dieses Jahr habe ich meinen PC einer Frischzellenkur unterzogen.

Alt ist nur noch
Gehäuse: Corsair Air 540
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Thermaltake Riing Trio 14 LED RGB Radiator TT
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock
M2: Patriot Hellfire 256GB
ADATA 1TB
SSD: Samsung 840 Serie 512GB

Monitore/Displays: Samsung C49HG90DMU, 144 Hz, 3840 x 1080
ASUS PG279QE 27 Zoll WQHD G-SYNC, 165 Hz 2560x1440



Neu sind hinzugekommen

Netzteil: Enermax MaxTytan 1050W ATX24
Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
RAM: 32GB (2x 16384MB) G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600
CPU Kühler: GIGABYTE AORUS Liquid Cooler 280

Trotzdem das Netzteil Gigantisch überdimensioniert ist, verbraucht es weniger Strom als sein Vorgänger NT (CoolerMaster V700 Gold).
Im Standby benötigte das alte NT gute 6Watt mehr als das neue mit 19W.
Beim spielen unter Last ist die Ersparnis nicht so groß, da sind es nur 5-20W. 
Leider reicht das Budget nicht mehr für eine neue Grafikkarte (mit einer höheren Leistungsaufnahme um das NT in den Bereich höherer Effizienz zu bringen), deshalb hoffe ich wie alle anderen auch, zu einem der 6 Glücklichen zu gehören.

Mein Pimp Wunsch ist


Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine Thermaltake Riing sind deutlich hörbar, das RGB sehe ich nicht mehr und freut nur noch mein Sohn wenn er unter dem Tisch sitzt.
Meine 1080GTX ist zu schwach um aktuelle Spiele stabil über 60 FPS zu bringen und zu halten.


Alternativ würde ich mich auch hier drüber sehr freuen.


_SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)_

Die RTX3070 sollte auch in der Lage sein die Monitore mit mehr als 100FPS zu versorgen.
Da die 1TB M2 regelmäßig voll ist, würde die 2TB M2 das leiden des ständigen deinstallieren vermeiden.


----------



## noizetunes (15. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

nun versuche ich hier auch mal mein Glück. Zumal ich diese Art von Gewinnspiel top finde.

Aktuell  sieht meine Konfiguration  wie folgt aus (alles schon ein wenig "angestaubt", aber tut seinen Dienst)

CPU Typ: HexaCore Intel Core i7-5820K, 3.300 (Boost 3.600 MHz / auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet)
CPU-Kühler: CoolerMaster ML Lite 240
Motherboard:  Asus X99-A  (2 PCI-E x1, 4 PCI-E x16, 1 M.2, 8 DDR4 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
RAM:  48  GB (DDR4 SDRAM) 2x16 GB HyperX 2.400Mhz / 4x4 GB  Corsair  2.666Mhz
Grafik: ASUS NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060  (6 GB)
Gehäuse: Corsair 275R Airflow Mid-Tower Gaming Case
Netzteil: be quiet 650W
Systemfestplatte: M.2 SSD von Samsung(240GB)
Zusatzplatten: 2x 1TB SSD von Samsung, 1x 240GB von Samsung, 1x 2TB HDD von WD
Soundkarte: (Creative Soundblaster Z) Habe ich gerade ausgebaut, weil die mein System "nervt"
(Nach dem Ausbau läuft die Kiste wie wild ... keine Ahnung, was da los ist?!)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch sehr zufrieden mit meinem alten X99 System, könnte aber hier und da noch
einen merkbaren Leistungsschub gebrauchen, da ich (trotz oder vieleicht gerade wegen meines Alters)
eben noch ein echtes Zockerkind bin.  Zudem freue ich mich über jeden Punkt mehr in den
bekannten Benchmarks.

Um meinem System noch ein wenig auf die Sprünge zu helfen, hätte ich deshalb gerne baugleiche
Speicherbausteine mit einer höheren Taktfrequenz. Ein leistungsstärkeres Netzteil, das nicht gleich bei
der nächsten Grafikkartengeneration in die Knie geht. Einen neuen (AIO) CPU-Kühler, weil meine AIO
so langsam schwächelt (und leider keine Umdrehungen mehr anzeigt). Ein Lüfterset um den Airflow
noch ein wenig zu optimieren und zu guter Letzt die RTX 2070 Super, da ich denke das diese Generation
noch gut in mein System passt und für die kommenden Games vollkommen ausreichend sein wird.

Für die Zukunft plane ich maximal meine CPU zu upgraden ... ABER auf meinem bestehendem alten System.
Das heisst i7 -  5 oder 6 Generation. Solltet Ihr also zufällig noch ´n 6 oder 8 Kerner dieser alten Generation
günstig zu vergeben haben ... freue ich mich von Euch zu lesen 

Nun aber zu meiner "Punktesammlung":

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da Corona uns demnächst wohl wieder mehr in die eigenen 4 Wände "zwingt", würde ich mich über die
Möglichkeit an meinem PC zu basteln, sehr freuen. Schon ... damit meine Frau mich nicht wieder zum
Renovieren verdonnert (wie im Frühjahr)! 

Macht es gut und bleibt gesund
Andi


----------



## Baalrogue (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

die Vorfreude und Aufregung haben mich gepackt.


Mein aktuelles Setup ist zwar spielbar jedoch nicht zufriedenstellend für mich. Ein neuer PC ist bereits seit Wochen in Planung, es fehlt nur leider am nötigen Kleingeld.

Meine _*Auswahl *_an Teilen aus eurem _*Punktesystem:*_

*SSD*: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
*Netzteil*: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard*: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte*: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX(15 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Mein System(aktuell):

CPU*: Intel® Core™ i5-4670K
*CPU-Lüfter: * be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 Tower Kühler
*Mainboard:* ASRock Z87 Extreme4
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0
*RAM (16GB):* 2x 4GB DDR3 Kingston KHX1600C9D3/4GX
                        2x 4GB DDR3 Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
*Netzteil:* 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+
*Gehäuse:* CoolerMaster Silencio 550 ATX
*Systemfestplatte:* SSD Crucial MX500 2,5 Zoll
*Datenträger: *
HDD WD My Passport (extern) 2 TB
KINGSTON SSD 2.5" A400 240GB
SAMSUNG HD103SJ 1TB



Ich möchte auf jeden Fall bei meinem nächsten Rechner auf eine AMD CPU umsteigen (Ryzen 7 3800x) und bin sehr gespannt auf die neue Grafikkarten Generation (Big Navi) sollte mich diese jedoch nicht überzeugen dann wird es wieder NVIDIA werden und mit den angegebenen Lastaufnahmen der Ampere Karten, sehe ich ganz klar ein hochwertiges Netzteil als notwendig an. Außerdem bin ich großer Be Quiet Fan und liebäugele mit den von euch gelisteten Gehäusen. EDIT: _Was soll ich sagen, ich hab mein erstes Gewinnspiel gewonnen und das DeepCool Bundle bei eurem 20 Jährigen Jubiläum abgestaubt. Damit bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines schicken Gehäuses und benötige keins mehr. Die Wasserkühlung(Castle 280EX) und die RGB Lüfter(CF120 Plus) machen es auch obsolet den nun letzten übrigen Punkt zu verteilen _
Die RX 5600 XT soll mich solange über Wasser halten, bis die Ampere Karten für den europäischen Markt wieder verfügbar werden oder halt AMD mit Big Navy, Nvidia zeigt wie es auch anders geht! RAM habe ich bereits zweimal hier liegen, den BL2K8G32C16U4W 3200 DDR4 von Crucial. Das Mainboard, als Herzstück, soll mir in Zukunft auch die Möglichkeit zur Übertaktung bieten und auf Standards wie Bluetooth 5.1 möchte ich nur ungerne verzichten. Ich nutze Kabelgebundene Kopfhörer (Beyerdynamics custom one pro) ebenso wie true wireless Kopfhörer (free Buds 3) an meinem PC. Eine NVME SSD Festplatte möchte ich auch gerne in meinem neuen System haben, da die jedoch noch relativ teuer sind, habe ich mir vorerst die MX500 1TB von Crucial in einem Deal geholt.

Ihr seht, dass ich schon einiges an Peripherie zusammen habe, die wichtigsten Komponenten jedoch noch fehlen und ich hoffe, dass ihr die fehlenden Puzzleteile für mich habt!

Mit diesem feinen Upgrade meines PCs könnte ich mir dann endlich einen lang ersehnten WQHD Monitor in 27 Zoll und mit 144 Hz und Free-Sync/G-sync kaufen. Oder sogar einen Ultra wide in 31-34 Zoll, curved und mit 144 Hz etc.. ich fange an zu träumen 

Dank an das PCGH Team in jedem Fall für die Möglichkeit zu gewinnen und allen anderen viel Erfolg.

Beste Grüße Robert


----------



## winnimrs (15. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

wie jedes Jahr möchte ich mich zu „PIMP my PC“ bewerben und Euch * DANKE *sagen, besonders bei Stephan, daß Ihr dieses Jahresevent wieder durchführt. Seit meiner letzten Bewerbung hat sich an meinem PC doch einiges verändert(siehe Bewerbung 2019).


*Aktuelle Konfiguration:*

CPU:                           RYZEN  9 3900X
GPU:                           msi GTX 780ti mit 3Gb
Motherboard:       msi MEG X570 UNIFY
CPU-KÜHLER:      ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 280
Netzteil:                    Seasonic focus platinum PX-750
Arbeitsspeicher:   BALLISTIX 2*16GB DDR4-3200(OC 3600)
Festplatten:             SAMSUNG 970 EVO NVME M.2 500GB
                                        2* WD 3,5“ mit je 2TB
Gehäuse:                   be quiet silent base 800
Sound:                         on board (Headset)
Monitor:                    AOC 2460G4  (FullHD mit 144Hz FreeSync)


*Meine WUNSCHKONFIGURATION:*

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)




*BEGRÜNDUNG und GEDANKEN zur NEUKONFIGURATION:*

Viele Mitbewerber werden ganz bestimmt sagen: „ Was will den der winni, die Kiste ist ja fast Neu, da haben wir ältere Möhren daheim die es nötiger haben aufgerüstet zu werden.“
JA  ihr habt schon in gewisser Weise recht. Aber.... die Grafikkarte z.B. ist noch aus meinem alten System und sie wird immer sehr heiß, auch fängt sie an, nach längerem Betrieb _Spagaturen_ zu machen (Bild friert ein usw.).  Wie die Bewerbung auch ausgeht, eine neue Grafikkarte muss ich mir sowieso mal zulegen.

Die RTX3070 würde super zu meinem PC passen, sie hat zwar nur (noch) 8GB Speicher bring aber *Raytracing* mit. Die Bilder würden damit auch auf einem FullHd-Monitor bombastischer aussehen.
Leider sind die RTX-Karten (soweit ich weiß) länger als 29cm. Diese Tatsache bedeutet für mich, dass der Festplattenkäfig im Gehäuse ausgebaut werden muß (dann passen 40cm Karten rein).
Im Käfig sind aber meine 2*2TB Festplatten verbaut, diese würden gegen die neue SSD mit 2TB
getauscht werden. Die beiden Festplatten würden dann als „EXTERNES DATENGRAB“ Verwendung finden.


Am Schluß meines kleinen Bewerbungsberichts möchte ich allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück wünschen. Hoch lebe *PCGH *





Euer winnimrs





PS: Natürlich bekommt das PCGH-Team einen ausführlichen Testbericht im Gewinnfall







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markus1612 (15. Oktober 2020)

Erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an euch bei PCGH, dass ihr jedes Jahr diese mega geile Aktion startet.

Tatsächlich mach ich wohl seit Jahren immer wegen der gleichen Sache mit: Der GPU.
Hintergrund ist, dass sich meine 1070 zwar noch ganz wacker schlägt, ich aber doch immer häufiger mit der Performance eher unzufrieden bin.
Ich würde mich absolut nicht als absoluter Grafikfetischist bezeichnen (immerhin spiele ich noch auf FullHD lulW), mit hohen Settings und 60FPS bin ich aber doch schon gerne unterwegs.
Da waren AC:Odyssey und AC:Origins leider in manchen Stellen mit 40FPS nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei und selbst die beiden Games sind ja schon einige Jährchen alt.
Obwohl ich mir deshalb schon länger eine neue GPU wünsche, habe ich mich aufgrund der Preise bisher immer gegen den tatsächlichen Kauf entschieden, denn die eierlegende Wollmilchsau war bisher nicht dabei: bis jetzt.
Ampere finde ich zwar aus objektiver Sicht nicht zu 100% gelungen, da die VRAM-Menge etwas gering und die Leistungsaufnahme recht hoch ist, aus PL-Sicht ist Ampere aber echt ein Brett.

Abgesehen von der GPU sehe ich bei meinem System, welches in der Signatur steht, im Großen und Ganzen keine Schwachstellen, daher wünsche ich mir, sollte ich gewinnen, folgendes:

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)*

Und warum jetzt die 3080, wenn ich nur in FullHD spiele? Ganz einfach: Zukunftssicherheit 

Anbei noch ein Bild von meiner Kiste aus meiner gewohnten Umgebung: dem dunklen Zimmer


----------



## maikee (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

alle Jahre wieder macht ihr es euren Lesern möglich die Chance zu haben den eigenen PC zu upgraden.
Ich habe es mit Freude gelesen und freue mich das es auch 2020 wieder soweit ist.

*Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:*

_CPU:_ AMD Ryzen 3700X
_Mainboard:_ ASUS Strix X570-E Gaming
_Arbeitspeicher: _Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3600 32GB (2x16GB)
_Gehäuse:_ Thermaltake The Tower 900 Snow Edition
_Netzteil:_ Seasonic Prime Gold 750W
_Grafikkarte:_ Gainward Nvidia GTX 1080Ti
_Soundkarte:_ Creative Sound Blaster Zx
_1. Monitor:_ 27" AOC Agon AG271UG / G-Sync 4k
_2. Monitor:_ 27" AOC U2777PQU / 4k
_NVMe SSD:_ Samsung 960 EVO 250GB
_SSDs:_ Crucial MX500 1TB und Crucial MX500 2TB

Wasserkühlungskomponenten:

_CPU- und Mainboardkühler:_ EK Waterblocks EK-Quantum Momentum ROG Strix X570-E D-RGB - Plexi
_Grafikkartenkühler:_ EK Waterblocks EK-FC1080 GTX Ti - Nickel
_Radiatoren:_ 1x EK-CoolStream PE 480 (Quad) und TFC Xchanger Triple Radiator 360
_Pumpe:_ EK Waterblocks EK-Quantum Kinetic TBE 200 D5 PWM D-RGB - Plexi

*Ausgewählte Produkte: *

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mein System bereits so aufgerüstet, das ich bei erscheinen der neuen Nvidia RTX 3080 nur noch eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen brauche. Habe meine Komponenten so ausgesucht das Sie zu einer RTX 3080 passen um in 4k spielen zu können ohne das die CPU limitiert.
Leider musste ich, wie viele andere, am Release Tag der RTX 3080 enttäuscht feststellen, dass ich keine RTX 3080 bestellen konnte, da diverse Websites von Versandhändlern überlastet waren und die Grafikkarten vergriffen sind.
Durch Pimp my PC wäre ich in der Lage meine Konfiguration mit einer RTX 3080 zu vervollständigen.
Einen passenden Wasserkühler für die RTX 3080 werde ich mir dann auch noch zulegen.

Ich wünschen allen viel Glück
maikee


----------



## Unreal (15. Oktober 2020)

Ein neues Jahr, ein neues Spiel
zu gewinnen, mal wieder viel !
Nach verschiedenen Berwerbungsstilen im vergangenen Jahr,
bin ich beim bewerben, wo ich schonmal war.
Warum das Gereime, weshalb dieser Mist...?
Ist doch klar, weil’s charmant zu lesen ist!
So kommt die Geschichte in der es drum geht,
warum trotz neuem, ne Bewerbung hier steht.​
*Akt I : Der Grund der Bewerbung*
Mein Xeon der ging am Anfang des Jahres,
der Grund so banal, doch möcht ich hier klares,
nein, reinen Wein, den möchte ich einschenken,
und nicht vom Schicksal des Xeon ablenken.

Ich bastelte fröhlich, ner 980ti am Leibe,
auf dass sie bei mir statt der 970 dann bleibe.
Der Mosfet am Ende, von mir erneuert
hab ich beim Testen dann den Rechner verfeuert,
Den Riser auf PCIe mal eins,
steckte ich falsch herum, ich blöder Heinz...
So schuf ich ein gar grausig Desaster,
bekam deshalb auch nen fetten Ausraster .
Mein Rechner ging von mir, mit blauer Stichflamme,
oh wie ich meine Eile verdamme .
Ein Bild vom Schaden werd ich nicht verwehren,
doch bitt ich der Spott soll mich nicht lang beehren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Akt II: Das "neue" System*
Zum Glück kam ein RyZen per Zufall geflogen,
hätte den Neukauf sonst sicher noch nicht erwogen.
Bei den Kleinanzeigen, stand er da so
Und endlich war ich ein klein wenig froh!
Ein 1600x für 50€, Juhuuu !
Und ein teildefektes X470 dazu.
Kein WLAN, kein Blutooth, das Board eher mau,
naja - egal, das gab es für lau.
Naja beim RAM, da verzichte ich schlicht,
denn der 2nd Channel, der funzt eben nicht :/

Beim Ram, da tat es preislich mir weh,
doch wenigstens hab ich Sahamsung-C,
Trident-Z,32GB, das musste wohl sein,
denn so passen zumindest 16Gb rein!

Netzwerk per Powerline - das darf nicht immer sein !
so reizt mich das Unify tatsächlich sehr,
und ohne BLINKI macht es was her.
Drum bitte ich im Falle des falles,
beim Mainboard, da möchte ich alles.

Meine 970 die lief noch, das freute mich sehr,
doch mochte ich die mit dem RyZen nicht mehr.
Getrieben von Sehnsucht nach neuem fürs Bild,
durchstriff ich die Kleinanzeigen wild.
Ich fand ne Vega64 Strix - für nur 200 Ocken,
da musste mich niemand mehr lange locken.

Beim Monior, da möchte ich erklären
und nem Vowurf mich vorher erwehren,
In der letzten Bewerbung kündigte ich großspurig an,
dass ich mir nen Asus MG279Q kaufen kann.

So tat ich es auch, er steht noch im Zimmer,
doch nutzen werd ich ihn dennoch wohl nimmer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild frohlockte, 144Hz machten mich fix,
doch bringen tuts mir ganz ehrlich mal nix...
Ich bemerke mehr Hertz im Bild nicht so recht,
drum reichen mir auch die 60, ja wirklich, echt !
Am Ende machte die Breite das Rennen,
kann ich nun 34" in 21:9 mein Eigen nennen.
Ein Schnapper im Nachbarort, ich musste es wagen...
30€, wer kann da schon nein sagen?
Gut, ein bischen Pflege war von nöten,
doch dank der 980ti, kann ich nun löten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Breite ist ein Hochgenuss, an dem ich mich labe,
drum prüfe ich, ob ich es denn habe,
einen noch größeneren Monitor zu erschwingen
und die Technik ans Limit zu bringen.
Der LG 38, WK95 mit HDR,
der reizt mich nun sehr.

Ein Obidian 750D, das war mal der Traum,
Warum?...Tja...ich erinner` mich kaum.
Die Klappe vorne, die wackelt ganz smart,
wie ein verwunschener Rasierapparat,
Im Takt der Lüfter vibriert es hier vorn,
Halter gebrochen, so dröhnts in den Ohrn...
Doch tröstet mich, es kommt häufiger vor,
trotzdem ists nichts für mein rechtes Ohr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 2. Reihe für SSDs, ganz toll,

und mit meinen 3 Platten nun auch schon fast voll,
doch sollt ich gewinnen, der Platz gar verschwendet,
daher mein Blick sich den Gehäusen zu wendet,
Blinki Blinki, das ist nicht wirklich mein Stil,
der Kram in meim´ Rechner blinkt mir jetzt schon zu viel.
Eingeschaltet ist es nurnoch fürs Bild,
darum ists mit blinken bei mir nicht so wild.

Für C# und ein paar Spiele reicht es , doch sollte man kennen,
ein Wunschsystem mag ich das nicht nennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Akt III: Der Traum*

So, nun aber tacheless gesprochen,
hab hoffentlich ne Lanze gebrochen,
damit ich armer, geschundener  Thor,
wieder bin so froh als wie zuvor!

3 SSDs, dass muss man verstehen,
kann man im DarkBase bestimmt nicht gut sehen,
Die Fragmentierung, die tut mir sehr weh,
darum hätt ich gern die S40 - G
So kann ich Steam und Epic dann fusionieren,
ich hoffe sehr, das wird dann passieren.

So bewegte ich den Regler dann,
damit ich das Dark Power Pro wählen kann.
Mein Cougar GX-S, ich mag es zwar sehr,
doch für die Zukunft reichen 500W nicht mehr!
Denn da ein neuer Monitor lacht,
muss auch ein Upgrade der Grafik gemacht.
Für ne starke Grafikkarte reicht der Strom nicht mehr aus,
drum muss was stärkeres ins neue Haus.
Denn wenn dann der neue Monitor da,
Kommt noch ne Radeon 6000, ist klar,
ich brauch zwar 144Hz nicht mehr,
aber ne 4K Diashow, die stört auch mich sehr...

Mein DarkRockTF der sollte nun weichen,
denn nen TopFlower, der soll mir nicht reichen!
So möchte ich den Dark Rock Pro, das wäre die Kür,
und verzichte auf das DarkBase 700 dafür.
Gut, der Verzicht fällt mich leicht,
weil es ohne LED für mich reicht.
So wähle ich das Silent Base 801,
denn das ist schlicht wie sonst keins.
Verzichtet aber nicht auf technische Finesse,
weshalb ich es mit dem 750D messe.

Kein Wlan und nix ist beim X470 Gaming dabei,
drum wähle ich als Upgrade das MSI Unify.
Ich möchte im Sale nen 3800x noch schießen,
so kann das Budget in anderes fließen.

Nun warte ich wieder, gespannt auf das Ende,
und hoffe auch diesmal gibts für mich die Wende.
So meldet euch bitte rechtzeitig zurück,
Ich wünsche allen anderen hier ebenfalls Glück !

Und wenns nicht gewinne, keine Sorg, ich mach weiter!
Nächstes Jahr wieder, da mach ich euch heiter !

Ahjooo, Ihr baut es ein...so soll es sein, so find ichs fein, den neuen Prozzi, den schick ich mit rein !

*Editorial *

Tante Edith die meinte, ich solle es lassen,
den Beitrag hier nochmal zu sehr anzufassen.
Doch störte in machen Zeilen der Stil,
ich korrigierte, jedoch nicht zu viel.



SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)​


----------



## Paul-W (15. Oktober 2020)

Moin PCGH Team,

Momentan besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: i7 980X 32nm, der einziegste Intel mit Tower Kühler Serienmäßig.
CPU Kühler: Boxed Kühler mit 80mm bequied Lüfter
Mainboard: Asus Rampage extrem 3
RAM: HyperX 6x 2GB DDR3 1333
GPU: AMD RX480 8Gb von XFX
Netzteil: Cougar SX 700W mit 140mm bequied Lüfter
Festplatten: Samsung Evo 850 500GB SSD 6GB/s: Kingston 120GB SSD 3GB/S; 300GB HDD
Optisches Laufwerk: Pioneer Blu-ray R/W
Gehäuse: Big Tower marke und Modell Unbekannt
Gehäuse Lüfter: ein 120mm bequied Hinten und ein 120mm unbekannt Vorne
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 und verschiedene Linux distributionen
Monitor: LG 32UK550-B und Acer g246hl
Lautsprecher: Eigenbau, Chassis zwei Breitbänder Omnes Audio BB 3.AL,und ein Subwofer Omnes Audio W8-670Z sowie etwas MDF aus dem Baumarkt.
Verstärker: Eigenbau Digital Verstärker aus Texas Instrument Chips, Platinen sind im DVB Receiver Gehäuse
Soundkarte: Intern, Audio kommt vom Mainboard das macht auch die Frequenzweiche und die Pegelanpassung
Wandhalter: Aus dem 3D drucker, Eigenbau

Was ich gerne hätte:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den PC hatte sich mein Vater vor 10 Jahren mal gebaut als er sich noch mit sowas beschäftigt hat. Damals war das so ziemlich das schnellste was es zu kaufen gab, heute ist das alles längst überholt. Den PC hab ich dann übernommen als er sich vor ein paar Jahren ein Intel NUC gekauft hat, da er so ein großen Rechner einfach nicht mehr braucht. Zu meinem vorigen PC mit i7 920  und nur Sata 3GB/s war das schon ein enormer Leistungszuwachs.  Die RX480 hatte ich mir mal als ersatzt für die AMD Radeon HD5870 besorgt da selbst als Gelegenheitsspieler diese nicht mehr ausreichte, das war auch das einzeigste was man aufrüsten konnte ohne alles neu zu machen.

Seit einiger Zeit Arbeite ich schon mit CAD Software, Simulationsprogrammen und Werkel auch relativ viel mit Blender rum. Da die Projekte immer Größer und Komplexer werden kommt der Rechner aber ziemlich schnell an seine Leistungsgrenzen, die 12GB RAM und auch die 8GB VRAM bekomme ich regelmäßig voll.  Durch die geringe Leistung ist schnelles Arbeiten ausgeschlossen da ich immer ein paar Minuten auf den Rechner warten muss wen man mal ein Parameter ändert.

Zudem ist der Energie verbrauch von der Kiste enorm. Im IDE zieht die 160W! Der Chipsatz ist auch ein guter Heizer. Da durch Corona die meisten Vorlesungen an der FH Online sind und somit der Pc jetzt auch mal 8 stunden am Tag läuft wäre ein etwas sparsamerer nicht schlecht. Im Sommer, wo draußen schon 28°C waren und dann der PC noch ordentlich Heiße Luft Produziert ist das nicht mehr schön unterm Dach. Habe mir schon vor zwei Monaten eine Energie sparsameren Monitor Besorgt.  Der 16 Jahre Alte 19" zweit Monitor musste dran glauben der mit 60W mehr strom brauch als der neue 32" Monitor mit 22W.  der 24" ist dann rüber gewandert und wird, da der neue größer ist, jetzt nur noch sehr selten benötigt und ist sonst aus.

Da die Plattform halt so Uralt ist, muss ich alles aufrüsten.  Nach 10 Jahren wird es dringend mal Zeit.
Zu dem MSI Mainboard mit dem B550 Chipsatz, der im Gegensatz zu dem X570 deutlich sparsamer ist, würde ich mir dann ein AMD Ryzen R9 3900X, R7 3800, R9 5900 oder R7 5800X besorgen.
Die 32GB RAM werde ich bestimmt auch gut füllen können, sollte aber ein paar Jahre reichen.  Hoffe das die AM4 Plattform auch noch länger auf dem neusten stand bleibt.
Das Bequied Netzteil brauche ich da das aktuelle anfängt leise zu Fiepsen, da werden sich nach 10 Jahren wohl langsam die Elkos Verabschieden.
Die RX5700XT hat mit 10W auch ein geringeren IDE Strombedarf als meine RX480 mit 32W und durch die Deutlich höhere Leistung verkürzen sich die Renderzeiten bestimmt erheblich. Zudem kann ich dann auch mit mehr als 28 fps in 4K mal eine Runde Spielen.
Werde mir dann auch noch eine Samsung EVO 970 SSD oder ein anderes Modell mit PCIe 4.0( da muss ich noch etwas lesen) für die Haupt-festplatte besorgen so das die HDD rausfliegen kann und somit nur noch die zwei anderen SSD mit im Rechner sind.

Mit den neuen Komponenten kann ich dann ja auch endlich mal anfangen mir so ein schickes Schreibtisch PC Gehäuse aus Holz zu bauen, dafür brauche ich die 3 bequied 140mm Lüfter. Zwei vorne als Einlass und einer Hinten als Auslass zusammen mit dem Netzteil und der Grafikkarte. Das ganze System soll dabei möglichst leise und komplett luftgekühlt sein. Dabei trift es sich gut das die Kühllamellen der Grafikkarte zur Seite gehen, so kann ich den Luftstrom mit zwei seitlichen Kanälen direkt nach draußen leiten, so das die erwärmte Luft gar nicht erst wieder im Gehäuse landet. Die Grafikkarte soll dabei liegend neben dem Mainboard sein.  Die Verstärker sollen dann auch mit ins Gehäuse so das ich mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch habe.
Die Lautsprecher hab ich mir mal gebaut da ich bei Arbeiten gerne Musik höre und das in vernümftiger Qualität.

Mit freundlichen Grüsen Paul W.

"Lebe lang und in Frieden"
Star Trek


----------



## D00rgunner (16. Oktober 2020)

Gewinnen würde ich gerne:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Den Einbau mach ich selbst.

Bisher verbaut:
Gehäuse: CORSAIR Carbide Series 275R
Mainboard:  Gigabyte X570 Gaming X
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
CPU AiO: Corsair Hydro H115i PRO RGB 280mm 
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z  32 GB@3200MHz
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 1070  Ti Gaming OC 8GB
Netzteil: Be-Quiet Straight Power 11 750W
Festplatte: 1x  Samsung 970 Evo M.2  1TB, 1x  Sabrent 2TB Rocket Q4 NVMe PCIe 4.0 M.2, 1x Samsung 940 Evo  1TB
Soundkarte: Soundblaster Z

Bereits bestellt und hoffentlich bald geliefert:
HP Reverb G2 (als Ersatz für meine Oculus Rift)

Evtl.  wird noch ein AMD Ryzen 9 5900X angeschafft.(Je nach Versorgungslage und Straßenpreis)



Ich würde mich freuen vorallem von der Performance im VR Bereich berichten zu können. Spiele hauptsächlich DCS und Star Wars Squadrons im VR und dann evtl. noch MSFS2020. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealOne85 (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

das würde ich gerne gewinnen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell ist folgendes verbaut:

Intel Core-i7 2600K
ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
16 GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 Set
EVGA GTX1070 - 8GB
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy RX
8x diverse Massenspeicher
BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W
BeQuiet! Dark Base 700


Sollte ich gewinnen wird noch folgendes seperat erworben:

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X
Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200

Allen Mitbewerbern viel Erfolg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SenorMango (16. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

nachdem ich eure Pimp my PC Aktion in den letzten Jahren nur beobachtet habe, möchte ich diese Jahr selber einmal mit meinem "Oldtimer", nennen wir ihn mal "Eddy", teilnehmen.  Eddy begleitet mich nun schon seit dem Ende meiner Schulzeit, genauer gesagt datieren die meisten seiner Komponenten aus dem Jahre 2009. Nach mehr als 22000 Betriebstunden  (ohne jemals zu mucken) bettelt er mich mittlerweile fast täglich an, ihn endlich in seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu entlassen. Er gibt jeden Tag sein bestes und kämpft, trotzdem nagt der Zahn der Zeit auch an ihm. CPU Auslastung auf Youtube? Gerne mal 30-50%. In Spielen folgen dann natürlich die obligatorischen 100%, es ruckelt, lagged und es macht wenig Spass, aktuellere Titel (insbesondere Anno 1800 ) zu spielen.

*Eddy hat folgende Komponenten verbaut:*
CPU: Intel i5-750 aus 2009 (ja, der allererste i5 den es gab )
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 aus 2009
MoBo: Asus P7P55D aus 2009
RAM: 2x 2GB DDR3-1333 von G.Skill aus 2009, 2x  2GB DDR3-1333 von G.Skill aus 2018
GPU: Seit Februar diesen Jahres eine Gigabyte GTX 1660S, vorher eine Sapphire HD 4770
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 480W (E7) aus 2009
HDD: 500GB WD Green aus 2009
SSD: 500GB Crucial MX500 aus 2018 + 1TB Crucial MX500 aus 2020
Lüfter: Arctic Cooling, F12 und 2x F8 aus 2010/2011  (glaube ich)
Case: Sharkoon Al4 aus 2011, vorher ein Cooler Master Elite 333

*Mit folgenden Komponenten würde ich Eddy aufrüsten - pardon - endlich in seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken wollen:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Ergänzen würde ich dies mit folgenden Teilen:*
MoBo: Asus PRIME B550M-A (WiFi)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3600, vlt. auch ein 3700X oder 5600X, mal sehen was dann verfügbar ist und wieviel kostet.
Case: Fractal Design Define Mini C

Die Crucial SSDs würde ich natürlich beibehalten.

Warum habe ich die Teile so ausgewählt? Nun, zuerst einmal möchte ich ein mATX Mainboard und Gehäuse, wodurch die in der Aktion enthaltenen Mainboards und Cases, so verlockend sie auch sind, leider ausscheiden. Ergo habe ich mich darauf konzentiert, zu meinen "Kaufteilen" möglichst stimmige Komponenten hinzufügen. Eine 3080 wäre natürlich der Knaller, aber für mich sicher auch "overkill" und es ergäbe sich einfach kein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept mit meinen Kaufteilen.  Genauso bin ich letztendlich bei den restlichen Teilen verfahren.

Zum Schluss noch ein Bild von Eddy:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man verzeihe mir bitte meine ersten (und misslungenen) Sleeve-Versuche, welche ich vor 10 Jahren unternommen habe 

So, nun habt ihr auch genug von mir und Eddy gehört. Ich wünsche euch einen spaßigen Nachmittag beim Auswählen der 6 Gewinner und drücke allen fest die Daumen!

SenorMango und Eddy


----------



## Schori (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team.

Da ich bereits beim 20 Jährigen Jubiläum der PCGH eine RTX 3070 gewonnen habe, ziehe ich meine Teilnahme hier zurück.


Allen anderen viel Glück und Spaß bei der Aktion!


----------



## Frechdaxx (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team

Jedes Jahr hab ich die Aktion verpasst, aber dieses Jahr hat es endlich Mal geklappt. Unter Berücksichtigung, dass ich vermutlich einer der längsten Abonnenten von PCGH bin vermittelt diese Bemerkung sicherlich einen sehr chaotischen Eindruck, aber leider mangelte es immer an der Zeit im rechten Moment. Also Corona hat auch was Gutes!

Aktuell sieht die Sache bei mir wie folgt aus:
Gehäuse Corsair Carbide 500R
Netzteil Corsair TX650
Mainboard Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X
CPU Intel i5-8400
Noctua NH-L12
RAM Corsair Venegeance LPX 3000-15 DDR4 2 x 8 GB
Graka ASUS Dual 2060 Super OC Evo
Sound Creative Soundblaster Z
SSD Intel 545s (250GB) und Intel 520 (60GB)
HDD WD Raptor 2500 HHTZ (250GB) WD 3200 BEKT (320GB)
Lüfter 2 x BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 und diverse Lüfter von Corsair

Was würde ich gerne gewinnen:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)

Grundsätzlich bin ich mit meinem PC zufrieden. Leistung reicht für meine Zwecke aktuell hinten und vorne. Temperaturen sind eigentlich sehr gering, auch wenn es im Sommer Mal etwas wärmer ist. Also warum bewerbe ich mich dann? Weil es Optimierungsbedarf gibt! Warum bin ich mit meiner Auswahl eher bescheiden? Weil ich ein Ziel verfolge und dabei versuche bedarfsgerecht zu agieren.  
Strömungstechnisch herrscht Chaos, was natürlich eine gewisse Lärmkulisse zur Folge hat. Um die Querströmungen wieder in die richtige Richtung zu lenken, benötigt man eine entsprechende Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Hauptstrom, wodurch natürlich Geräusche entstehen. Außerdem würde etwas mehr Ordnung sicherlich nicht schaden.

Punkt 1: Das Gehäuse
Das Carbide 500R war seiner Zeit sicherlich eines der besten Gehäuse was man erwerben konnte. Platz, Kabelmanagement, Luftfilter und Style waren Top. Betonung liegt hier auf "war Top", es ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Das Gehäuse ist ungedämmt. Die Lüfter sind nicht gerade leise und vor allem kann man die Lüfter auf der Vorderseite nur mit extrem viel Aufwand reinigen. Diese verfügen leider über keinen Staubfilter. Die Lüftersteuerung hat nur 3 Stufen (leise, nervig und "ich glaube er hebt gleich ab"). Der große Lüfter im Seitenteil hat vor und Nachteile. Die Graka wird super mit Luft versorgt und zudem zusätzlich gekühlt. Zudem ist auf Grund des Durchmessers die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit trotz eines großen Volumenstroms verhältnismäßig gering. Allerdings sorgt er für eine Querströmung was leider Turbulenzen zur Folge hat.

Punkt 2: Die SSDs und HDDs
Hier hat sich über die Jahre einiges angesammelt. Mit der ADATA könnte ich die Intel 520 und die WD Raptor in Rente schicken. Vorteil wäre, es würden weniger HDD-Käfige und Kabel benötigt und somit zu einer mehr laminar gerichteten Strömung beitragen. Zudem ergibt sich ein Leistungs- und Speicherplatzzuwachs.

Punkt 3: Netzteil
Corsair TX650, dazu gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Das beste Netzteil was ich je hatte. Aber leider hat es kein Kabelmanagement was für Unordnung sorgt.

Punkt 4: CPU Kühler
Der Noctua NH ist ein super Kühler und hat Jahre lang gute Dienste geleistet. Der Vorteil vom Top Down Prinzip ist, dass die Kondensatoren auch gut gekühlt werden. Aber leider erweist er sich auch als Quirl im Hauptstrom und ist daher für die Gesamtsituation suboptimal.

Punkt 5: RAM
Dem CPU Kühler geschuldet kam low profil RAM zum Einsatz. Da dies nicht mehr erforderlich wäre bei der Umstellung auf WaKü, klingt eine Erweiterung auf 32 GB eigentlich ganz gut. Und ich hatte noch so viele Punkte über (LOL).

Warum kein Upgrade der Graka?
Ehrlich gesagt wäre eine 2070 Super schon toll. Aber der Leistungszuwachs von 2060 Super auf 2070 Super ist nicht groß. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass sich große akustische Vorteile ergeben würden. Zudem bin ich mit meiner ASUS Graka sehr zufrieden. Komme in der Regel nicht über 65° GPU Temperatur. Eine 3080 würde mir nichts bringen. Abgesehen davon dass die Rechenleistung nicht zur CPU passen würde, müsste die Netzteilleistung deutlich erhöht werden.

Warum kein Upgrade vom Mainboard?
Ich liebe meinen i5-8400. Leistung, Wärmeentwicklung und der damit verbundene Kühlbedarf sind super. Ich will keinen AMD, auch wenn hier aktuell fürs Geld mehr geboten wird. Tja und Intel lädt aktuell nicht zum aufrüsten ein. Da Dornröschen etwas lange geschlafen hat, wird es wohl auch noch etwas dauern bis meine aktuelle CPU in Rente geht. 

Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich nicht einfach ein Systemupgrade machen und ein paar Zeilen schreiben, sondern ich würde vorab experimentieren. Also Umbau würde ich machen. Mein Primärziel ist klar definiert, niedrige Temperaturen bei der Hardware in Verbindung mit einem geringen Geräuschpegel. Insofern es zielführend und hilfreich ist, würde ich natürlich dann auch Erkenntnisse im Bericht vergleichen.

In dem Sinne, Toi Toi Toi an alle Teilnehmer.

Grüße aus Nürnberg


----------



## Feanor-06 (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für ein erneutes Pimp my PC im Jahre 2020 und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 20-Jährigen !
Da mein Rechner aktuell doch sehr in die Jahre gekommen ist und über die Jahre nur durch die Resterampe von Freunden aufgerüstet wurde, bewerbe ich mich hier. Aber seht selbst das aktuelle System:

Mein System:

*Mainboard:* MSI B75MA-P45

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570

*Kühlung:* Irgendein alter Alpenföhn (mit blauem Licht )

*RAM:* 2x Geil Value Plus DDR3 4GB

*Grafikkarte:* PNY GTX 660

*Festplatte:* Western Digital WD3200 - 300GB

*SSD:* Intenso SSD - 128GB

*Netzteil:* Cooler Master RS-460

*Gehäuse: *Lenovo H220
*
Aufrüstkomponenten:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dank euch käme das Aufrüsten mehr einem Neuaufbau gleich. Fehlen würde nur noch ein Prozessor. Hier ist ein *Ryzen 5 3600 *eingeplant um das System schnell zu betrieben. Vorhandene SSD bzw. Festplatten werden vorerst auch weiter verwendet.

Viele Grüße und an alle viel Erfolg!


----------



## FLOTZOR (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
danke für diese coole Aktion 
Zuerst zu meiner aktuellen Hardware:

CPU: i7 3820@4,625 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Mainboard: ASUS P9X79 PRO
RAM: 16 GB im Quad-Channel. läuft aber nicht auf einem hohen Takt, da mehr oder weniger zusammengewürfelt
SSD: 1 Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB + 1 Crucial MX300 525 GB + 1 SanDisk SSD Plus 2TB
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Super Jetstream @ 2,025 Ghz und VRAM @ 4,5 GHz
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower (das alte ) mit diversen Bequiet Silent Wings 3
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DGX + DT770 Pro

Mittlerweile merke ich, dass die CPU nicht mehr die stärkste ist und bei neueren Spielen ist eigentlich immer die CPU der Flaschenhals. Ich habe mich auch an dem Gehäuse satt gesehen. Etwas schlichteres wäre mir jetzt lieber .
Die 1070 reicht eigentlich noch für alle Spiele aus, da ich nur in 1080p spiele und eher competitive Spiele mag.
CPU Leistung und RAM kann ich wegen meines Studiums eigentlich nie genug haben(Rendering, Compiling, etc.)

Ich möchte schon längere Zeit mir etwas neues holen, aber als Student ist ein Komplettupgrade etwas teuer 
Und wenn ich mir etwas neues hole, dann etwas das länger hält.

Nun zu meiner Auswahl:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mir dazu noch den neuen Ryzen 5900X holen. Wenn die Verfügbarkeit schlecht ist, muss dann eher ein 3900X/3950X werden. Beide sollten erstmal eine Zeit lang ausreichen, wobei der 5900x mir natürlich lieber wäre 
Das Mainboard hab ich ausgewählt, da es schlicht ist und man auch ohne CPU das BIOS updaten kann. Außerdem brauche ich Platz für meine Soundkarte.
Das Gehäuse spricht mir sehr gut an, da es schlicht ist und auch gut für einen Silent Betrieb(ist mir sehr wichtig) ist.
Da ich kein Fan von AIO-Wasserkühlungen bin, habe ich den Dark Rock Pro ausgewählt, mein HR-02 Macho würde zwar ausreichen, aber dafür gibt es kein AM4 Kit. Der Dark Rock Pro ist auch schön schwarz wie das Mainboard.
Ein neues Netzteil kann nie schaden und eventuell rüste ich auch noch auf eine 3080 oder Big Navi und 1440p/4k auf.
RAM einfach, weil ich DD4 brauch und es der schnellste war.
SSDs habe ich zwar mittlerweile ein paar, aber man kann nie genug haben und eine NVME SSD ist ja auch noch ein kleines Upgrade.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

FLOTZOR


----------



## Naseweis72 (16. Oktober 2020)

Mein System :

Mainboard:  Asus TUF Gaming x570-Plus
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 3.60GHz So.AM4
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit + 32 GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Festplatten / SSD: 500GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-V7S500BW) & eine ältere WD 2TB
Netzteil: 750 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: Cooler Master MasterBox MB510L Carbon
Grafikkarte: 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ Special Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Meine Wunschliste:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Allen viel Glück beim auslosen 
lg


----------



## dny (16. Oktober 2020)

Bewerbung für den PimpMyPC 2020

Warum braucht mein PC noch ein Upgrade?
Im letzten Jahr war ich leider nicht unter den glücklichen Gewinnern. Doch mein alter PC musste dringende ersetzt werden. Und so nahm ich mein Geld in die Hand und baute mir einen neuen aktuellen PC aus folgenden Komponenten:


KomponenteBezeichnungGehäusebe quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2 OrangeMainboardMSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WifiProzessorAMD Ryzen 7 3700XCPU-Kühlerbe quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4Netzteilbe quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650 WattRAM32GB (2x16GB) Ballistix Sport LT  DDR4 - 3200MHZ Cl16-16-18-18GrafikkarteMSI GTX 960 4 GBSSD1Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB M.2SSD2Crucial BX500 2TB





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler: PC-Bilder






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Hintergrund sieht man noch meinen alten PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das ist die Basis meines aktuellen PCs ( Bei der Auswahl der Komponenten hattet ihr maßgeblich Einfluss mit euren Zeitschriften und dem Sonderheft [PC 2020]). Als Grafikkarte habe ich meine MSI GTX 960 4GB aus dem alten PC übernommen, da mein Budget für das Projekt am Ende des Jahres 2019 ausgeschöpft war. Somit war die erste Phase meines Projekts abgeschlossen.



Spoiler: PC-Leistung



Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun kam zwar in der ersten hälfte diesen Jahres die 2070 Super und ich war kurz davor sie zu kaufen, doch zeitnah kamen auch die ersten Gerüchte der 3000er Serie. Je mehr sich die Gerüchte verdichteten umso neugieriger wurde ich und entschloss zu warten. Als dann der Verkauf der 3080er startete und ich leider nicht das glück hatte eine zu ergattern, war die Frustration groß. Da hat ich nun eine gute Basis aber immer noch keine aktuelle Grafikarte und die Verfügbarkeit sieht immer noch schlecht aus. Gott sei dank habt ihr auch dieses Jahr wieder Pimp My PC ausgerufen und dort diese Schmuckstück als *Upgrade-Option* angeboten:

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)*

Jetzt könnte man ja meinen das Netzteil ist zu schwach, jedoch denke ich das nicht, da gerade hier meine CPU nicht soviel verbraucht. Bestätigt wurde ich durch dieses Video NVIDIA RTX 3080: Wieviel WATT braucht dein Netzteil wirklich?
Gern würde ich dabei die 3080 Undervolten. Warum ? Weil das Leistungsplus nicht so gravierend ist. (Siehe diesen Test und diesen von Igorslab). Die Graka würde dann etwas weniger Strom verbrauchen und bestimmt etwas leiser, kühler sein und somit im ganzen effizienter. Und hier halte ich es wie Raffel in eurer aktuellsten Ausgabe 241, der mich mit seiner Einstellung des leichten Undervoltings bestärkt. Sollte es Powermäßig dennoch nicht ausreichen, würde ich natürlich noch das Netzteil bei mir Upgraden.
Denn mein Ziel ist einen leistungsstarken aber gleichzeitig leisen PC zu haben.

Ich danke dem PCGH - Team für diese Möglichkeit und hoffe das ihr mein Projekt mit einem Gewinn abrundet.

Ps. Zu Hause habe ich 2 Kinder namens Andre und Mari(a) und da fehlt natürlich noch die Ampere


----------



## Baguetteboden (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für ein erneutes Pimp my PC in diesem Jahr und viele herzliche Glückwünsche zum 20-Jährigen. !
Da mein Rechner aktuell doch sehr alt geworden ist, bewerbe ich mich hier. Hier seht ihr das aktuelle Schmuckstück.

Mein System:

*Mainboard:* MSI G41M-P25

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6600

*Kühlung:* Zalman CNPS-9000

*RAM:* 2x hynix DDR3 2GB

*Grafikkarte:* MSI N250GTS

*Festplatte:* Western Digital - 1TB

*SSD:* Intenso SSD - 128GB

*Netzteil: *EDNET 600W

*Gehäuse: *Aerocool Aeroengine 2
*
Aufrüstkomponenten:*

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dank euch würde es eher ein neuer Pc werden. Fehlen würde mir noch ein Prozessor. Hier ist ein *Ryzen 5 2600 geplant*. 

Schöne Grüße und an alle viel Erfolg!


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (16. Oktober 2020)

Zuerst das wichtigste:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Auch wenn ich nicht zu den aktivsten Nutzern hier gehöre und ebenfalls weit weg von einem Enthusiasten bin, verfolge ich das Geschehen am Hardwaremarkt doch immer sehr gerne und interessiert.
Deshalb würde ich zum MSI B550 Tomahawk noch einen *Ryzen 5 5600X* kaufen (wenn dann verfügbar, Grüße an alle RTX3080 Käufer), um so für viele Jahre wieder ordentlich aufgestellt zu sein.
Dies ist auch der Grund für das neue Case (USB 3.0 & 3.1 vorne).
Insgesamt war mir die Lautstärke sehr wichtig und auch meine im idle lautlose GTX970 fügt sich so gut ins Bild.


Viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer




CPU:i5 3570KMainboard:MSI Z77A G45 GamingGehäuse:CM Storm ScoutSSD:128GB VertexHDD:1TB WD RedNetzteil:Cougar CM Power 700Grafikkarte:EVAG GTX970 SCArbeitsspeicher:2x 4GB G.Skill DDR3


----------



## LinusP (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich traue mich dieses Jahr auch mal an Pimp-My-PC ran und versuche mein Glück ; )
Mein aktueller, schon etwas älterer, PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core I5 3330
Mainboard: Asus P8H77m-LE
Ram: 2x8GB GSkill Ripjaws 1600Mhz
SSD: 128GB Sandisk
HDD: 1TB Seagate
GPU: MSI GTX 1050 TI Gaming X 4G
Gehäuse: Sharkoon V1000
Netzteil: CoolerMaster MasterWatt Lite 500W
Soundkarte: Soundblaster Z

Meine Aufrüstkomponenten wären:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B460M Mortar Wifi (6 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich ist noch ein *Intel Core I5 10400(F)* geplant.

Natürlich freue ich mich, falls ich gewinne, aber ich wünsche allen Anderen viel Glück.
Vielleicht wird es ja dieses Jahr was ?

Schöne Grüße und Daumendrücken : )


----------



## Jonny97 (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

vielen Dank für die Pimp my PC Aktion. Als Upgrades hab ich mich für eine neue Grafikkarte und eine SSD entschieden. Die Grafikkarte ist mittlerweile doch ziemlich alt geworden und in aktuellen Spielen wie COD Warzone muss ich bereits in Full HD und niedrigen Einstellungen spielen und eine weitere SSD mit mehr Speicher kann bei einzelnen Spielen mit über 200 GB auch nicht schaden. Ich wünsch euch allen viel Glück und sollte es nicht klappen werde ich die PCGH Tests zu den neuen Grafikkarten studieren und schauen welche mir für bis zu 500 Euro am besten passt.

meine aktuelle Hardware:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-8700k
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Trident Z 4x 8 Gib DDR4-3600
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X @Raijintek Morpheus
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt
SSD: 1.  Samsung  SSD 970 Evo 1 TB
SSD: 2. Crucial MX-500 1 TB
SSD: 3. Crucial MX-300 525 GB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Essence STX
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A61WX
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Le Grande Macho RT
Monitor: ASUS MG278q (WQHD 144 Hz)

Mein Aufrüstkomponenten:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## CohenCohenson (16. Oktober 2020)

Glück Auf PCGH Team,

Mein Rechner ist aus Teilen zusammengesetzt, die teilweise über 13 Jahre alt sind. Dazu gehört z. B. mein Gehäuse, dessen Hersteller mir leider nicht bekannt ist. Es ist ein Alu-Gehäuse mit einem defekten Display vorne, und natürlich dem ästhetischen Highlight meines Systems, ein Diskettenlaufwerk^^.

*Mein aktuelles System:*
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Blue Arbeitsspeicher 16GB (1600 MHz, 4x 4GB) DDR3-RAM
AMD-Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0
Prozessor: AMD FX-6300
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Grafikkarte: 6GB Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Dual OC Aktiv
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 4
Diskettenlaufwerk
DVD Brenner
SSD: 960 GB Intenso, 120 GB Corsair Force GT
HDD: Seagate 500 GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Als Wunsch-Aufrüstkomponenten hätte ich gerne folgende:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Beim Aufrüstrechner würde ich auf meine HDD, die 120 GB SSD, das DVD-Laufwerk und mein Diskettenlaufwerk verzichten, die brauch ich heutzutage einfach nicht mehr. Ein modulares Netzteil hatte ich noch nie, da gibt es dann etwas weniger Kabelsalat im Rechner, während ich mit den neuen Prozessor und RAM natürlich verschiedene Spiele testen würde, aber auch ein paar andere Programme, die ich damals im Studium kennenlernte, z.B. GIS. Als Prozessor würde ich einen i5-10400F kaufen. Graka kauf ich mir, wenn die 3060er released werden und zu einem guten Preis verfügbar sind.

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß bei der Auswahl


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,

bald 8 Jahre lang sind die Grundkomponenten meines PC (Mainboad, CPU, RAM, Netzteil) inzwischen in Verwendung und nach 5 Jahren Nutzung sollten sie eigentlich endlich ausgetauscht werden, leider nur kommt im Leben nicht immer alles so wie man es im Vorfeld einmal geplant hatte und unerwartete private Veränderungen und dieses Jahr dann Corona haben es finanziell leider immer wieder nicht möglich gemacht endlich mal die alte Hardware vollständig zu ersetzen.

Hinzu kommt inzwischen leider seit etwa 2 Monaten der Umstand das mein aktuelles Netzteil und Mainboard und CPU nach bald 8 Jahren langsam aber sicher endgültig ihren Geist aufgeben, oder im Falle des Netzteils haben, und der Rechner dadurch nicht mehr unter Last recht stabil zum Laufen über längere Zeit zu bewegen ist, ein Tausch gegen neue Hardware wäre daher eigentlich zeitnah unumgänglich, aber für mich momentan einfach nicht durchführbar.

Von daher passt es das ihr gerade wieder eine "Pimp my PC" Aktion macht, vielleicht ist das Glück (wovon ich in der Vergangenheit bei der Aktion immer ehr keines hatte) dieses mal auf meiner Seite und nimmt mir eine große finanzielle Belastung ab, die für mich momentan sonst nicht im vollen Umfang stämbar ist und mir aktuell und bis zum Ersatz der Hardware nur noch erlaubt meinen Hobby mit starker Eingeschränkung nachzugehen.

*Ausgewählte Konfiguration für Pimp my PC:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 45 (15 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich dann noch einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X oder 3800X als CPU selber kaufen.

*Mein derzeitiger PC:*
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula, Sockel 2011
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT 12GB, 2x4GB, 2x2GB, DDR3 1866MHz
CPU: Intel Core i7 4820k
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H115i
Gehäuse: EVGA DG-85
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB, Samsung 860 EVO 1TB, Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG Strix RTX 2060 Super O8G
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 120mm Nosieblocker Multiframe M12-S2, 2x 140mm Be Quiet! Shadow Wings 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein notdürftiges "be quiet! System Power" Ersatznetzteil (rechtes Bild) liegt aktuell neben dem PC, da es sonst von der Kabellänge nicht reicht und von der Kabelanzahl reicht es sowieso schon nicht, um alle Anschlüsse zu bedienen...

Grüße und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück
Nightslaver


----------



## Netherknight (16. Oktober 2020)

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Mein aktuelles Setup:*
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580 Watt
Intel Core i5-2500k
2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance
Scythe SCMG-3000 Mugen 3 CPU Kühler
ASUS P8z68-V Z68 Express ATX
Crucial m4 SSD 128 GB 2,5zoll SATA600
Samsung F3 HD103SJ 1 TB 7200 32 MB
Samsung 2 TB
GTX 970
großes Silverstone Gehäuse

*dazu kaufen würde ich mir:*
Ryzen-9-3900XT
RTX 3070/3080 oder die AMD Big Navi (mal sehen was Ende des Monats vorgestellt wird)

Hey PCGH Team,
mein Rechner hat mir die letzten Jahre gute Dienste geleistet, aber für 2077, oder gar VR, wird es wohl leider nicht reichen. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich eh eine Aufrüstung geplant, da kommt Ihr mit dem Gewinnspiel zum perfekten Zeitpunkt.

Nether


----------



## jostfun (16. Oktober 2020)

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Folgende Hardware ist momentan verbaut:

i5 4690K
Z97 Gigabyte G1 Sniper
16 GB DDR3 1600
Gigabyte GTX 1080
Pure Power 7 500 W
ein Macho-CPU-Kühler
120 GB + 250 GB + 500 GB-SSD's
Zalman-Gehäuse samt Standardlüftern.

Als CPU würde ich den Ryzen 5 5600X dazu kaufen. Falls dieser (noch) nicht verfügbar ist, dann den Ryzen 5 3600X(T).

Viel Glück allen Gewinnern


----------



## CrankAnimal (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo und danke fürs das Gewinnspiel!

Aktuell läuft das System so:
Gehäuse: bequiet Dark Base Pro 900 mit Thermaltake Riing 140mm 5x
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K mit Prolimatech Genesis
MB: ASUS Maximus Hero VII
RAM: 16 GB Crucial DDR3 2000 Mhz 9-11-9-27
GPU: MSI GeForce 1080 Gaming-X
Sound: Asus Phoebus mit Teufel Concept C/Sennheiser Game Zero
PSU: Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 650W samt CableMod Set in orange
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
HDD: 2x 2TB WD Blue

Ich gehe mal aufs ganze:



> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
> 
> Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Ein Umbau ist sowieso geplant, folgendes ist schon sicher
Case: bequiet Pure Base 500DX (schon vorhanden) - will mich verkleinern
Lüfter: Alpenföhn aRGB 3x 120er und 3x 140er (RGB ohne proprietäre Software und guter Airflow, schon vorhanden)
MB: MSI X570 MEG Ace (schon vorhanden)
RAM: 32 GB Crucial Ballistix RGB 3600 Mhz CL16 (schon vorhanden)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X wenn ich dann einen bekomme 
Kühler: Noctua DH-14 chromax black (schon vorhanden)

Da würde sich die Graka natürlich super drin machen ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noiz (16. Oktober 2020)

Hier Meine Wünsch Konfiguration:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System Besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
Mainboard   GIGABYTE X570 AORUS PRO 
CPU                 AMD Ryzen 5 3600  (Wird mit noch durch nen Ryzen 4xxx getrauscht)
RAM               2 x Corsair Dominator Platinum CMT16GX4M2C3600C18  8GB    (Muss noch verdoppelt werden auf 32GB)
GPU            KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 EX OC Sniper Edition  (Ohne Blende und LEDs wurden deaktiviert(Kabel gezogen))
SSDs           500GB Gigabyte Aorus NVMe Gen4, Samsung SSD 860 QVO 1TB, Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
Sound        CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER Z
Gehäuse   Fractal Define R4 White
Netzteil    Bitfenix Whisper 650 W

Die Grafik will ich eh ersetzten, da kommt mir das Angebot sehr recht. Durch die 2TB SSD kann ich meine jetzigen 2 SSDs ersetzten. Da Mein System immer kühl und leise  bleibt brauche ich weder neue Lüfter noch andere Kühlung und der Tower ist auch noch top in Form (Bis auf die Front die sich gelb gefärbt hat)
Daher hoffe ich das dieses Jahr gezogen werden. Die letzten Jahre hats nicht geklappt, wahrscheinlich waren meine Komponenten zu alt.


----------



## Lee199 (16. Oktober 2020)

Mein (zur Zeit im Bau) befindlicher PC:
Gehäuse: FRACTAL Define R6 Dark Black Tempered Glass 3x 140 Lüfter
Zusatzlüfter: 3x DeepCool RF 120 ,
Wakü: ARKTIC Freezer II 360 Rev.2
Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify
CPU: Noch in der akuten Beschaffungsphase ( sollte Ryzen 9 3900x werden, bin aber hin-und hergerissen wegen Ryzen 9 5900x )
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 660 2GB ( Ersatzbeschaffung geplant, hat aber Zeit. Will endlich mal in flüssig auf Ultra Einstellungen mein "Aha-Erlebnis" haben. Sollte schon etwas Richtung 3080 oder R6000 werden)
HD/SSD: Adata XPG SX 8200 Pro 1TB Nvme SSD, Seagate 2TB HD, Sandisk 3d 1TB SSD
RAM: 4x 8GB Crucial Ballistix RGB 3600 CL 16
Netzteil: Seasonic PX 750 Platinum

Aufgrund der Punkteverteilung macht meiner bescheidene "Hobbybastler-" Meinung nach nur folgende Auswahl für die Pimp my PC Aktion Sinn:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Da ich bereits 9 (!) Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut habe bringt es - denke ich - auch nichts, für die restlichen 3 Punkte noch ein paar Lüfter mehr zu nehmen. Also Rest 3 Punkte.

Grüße an die Community


----------



## zarkanis (16. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,
meine Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich folgende Komponenten aus eigener Tasche kaufen:
Ryzen 3600 (oder 5600X)
Fractal Design Define S2 Blackout, schallgedämmt, Glasfenster
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 (oder eine mit RGB Spielerei, mal schauen  )

Mein aktuelles System:
Prozessor: AMD FX 8320
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 Evo R 2.0
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56
Netzteil: Corsair RM 650x
Festplatte: Samsung 850 Evo SSD 500GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon BD 28 + Shadow Wings Lüfter
Monitor: Acer 24 Zoll Full-HD (ohne Schnickschnack)

Mittlerweile hoffe ich, dass mein System so alt ist, dass ich vielleicht wirklich ausgewählt werde. Der Bulldozer hat seine Arbeit getan, er muss in den verdienten Ruhestand verabschiedet werden


----------



## sirwuffi (17. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die PCGH "Pimp my PC 2020" Aktion.

Ich finde die“ Pimp my PC“ Aktion ist eine schöne Gelegenheit sich jedes Jahr im Herbst hinsetzten und über PC Hardware und deren Aufrüstung nachzudenken. Hier nun die Ergebnisse meiner diesjährigen Überlegungen:

*Kurz über meine PC- Laufbahn*

Meinen ersten PC, einen 368 DX 33, habe ich damals von meinem großen Bruder bekommen. Meine erste „Aufrüstung“ war dann ein altes Mainboard mit einem 386er SX40 (weil größere Nummer natürlich gleich besser ). Und da meine kleinen Finger es nicht geschafft haben die CPU aus dem Sockel zu ziehen, wurde einfach das ganze Board getauscht. Schon war der PC Schrauber geboren.

Mein erster neuer und selbst gebauter PC war ein Pentium 2 350Mhz und ATX. Eine ganz neue Technologie bei der der Ein/Aus-Knopf am PC kein Schalter mehr war, sondern ein Taster - verrückte Welt. Dieser PC hat mich nun mit steter Aufrüstung einzelner Komponenten seit mehr als 20 Jahren begleitet. Das letzte Originalteil, das dem Fortschritt vor einigen Jahren zum Opfer fiel, war eine Cherry G80 Tastatur. Womit wir zum gegenwärtigen Stand kommen.

Das Sockel 1155 Mainboard aus dem Jahr 2011 wurde von einem i3-2100 mit 8GB RAM über einen i5-3570k bis zum jetzigen i7-3770 mit 16GB aufgerüstet. Meine MSI GTX1070 Armor, auf die ich zwischenzeitlich aufgerüstet hatte, hat mich kürzlich verlassen. Derzeit muss ich also mit der integrierten Intel HD4000 vorlieb nehmen. Über die letzten 10 Jahre bin ich zudem zum SSD Sammler mutiert mit derzeit 6 Stück im PC.


*Derzeitige PC Nutzung*

Meiner üblichen Neigung zur Shootern und Rennspielen kann ich mangels Grafikkarte derzeit zwar nicht frönen, aber meine Arbeit mit virtuellen Maschinen und Container lässt gerade sich noch so bewerkstelligen. Dazu später mehr.


*Aktuelle Konfiguration:*

Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V
CPU: Intel i7-3770
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Archon
RAM: 16GB Corsair Venagnce DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: Intel HD 4000
Sata-SSDs: 2x 240GB Intel 730 (RAID 0)/ 180GB Intel 520/ 240GB Intel 530/ 500GB Intel 545s M.2
PCIe SDD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar D1
Gehäuse: LianLi V-1100S Plus
Netzteil: BQ Straight Power E10 500W
Lüfter & Steuerung: 4x Silent Wings 2 120mm @ Aquaero 4.0


*Einschätzung der aktuellen Hardware*

Meinem PC fehlt es nicht nur an CPU Performance und Kernen. Die Infrastruktur der alten Z68 Plattform zeigt zunehmend ihre Schwächen: Fast alle meine SSDs laufen nur mit der Hälfte der ihrer möglichen Bandbreite. Habe ich einen USB 3.0-Stick angeschlossen, stottert das Touchpad. Mein XBOX Controller oder die USB Lüfter-Steuerung werden beim Booten auch gerne mal gar nicht erkannt und müssen per Hand neu initialisiert werden. Und da der einzige aktivierte PCI Express Slot mit einer SSD belegt ist, muss noch eine PCI Soundkarte herhalten.

Der offensichtliche Mangel einer Grafikkarte tut sein Übriges dazu. Spiele Benchmarks mit einer Intel HD 4000 kann ich mir an dieser Stelle wohl sparen .
Die 16 GB RAM scheinen zwar auf den ersten Blick zwar für Spiele ausreichend, aber sobald man die eine oder andere virtuelle Maschine nutzt, wird der Speicher sehr schnell knapp.

Außerdem ist ein Tausch meines 16 Jahre alten Gehäuses überfällig: Die schlechte Luftzirkulation zusammen mit dem schwer möglichen Kabelmanagement (aufgrund des unkonventionellen Aufbau des Lian Li) bedürfen dringender Abhilfe. Und ja die Ketschup-Mayo-Kabel, waren damals Absicht, andere Zeiten…
Die aktuellen Komponenten können zwar gerade noch gekühlt werden, allerdings mit entsprechender Lautstärke. Bei neuer stromhungrigerer Hardware wird das nicht mehr klappen.


*Was brauche ich in der Zukunft*

Der PC muss für aktuelle und zukünftige Hardware fit gemacht werden. Das betrifft einerseits das Gehäuse und die Stromversorgung. Ein Upgrade ist dringend nötig, damit neue Grafikkarten oder CPUs nicht mehr in ihrer eigenen Abwärme ersticken. Zudem brauchen neue Grafikkarten in der Spitze deutliche mehr als die 500Watt, die mein derzeitiges Netzteil liefert.

Auf der anderen Seite muss die Plattform erneuert werden, damit Flaschenhälse verschwinden. Mein jetziges Mainboard läuft noch mit PCI Express 2.0. und z.T. SATA 2. Insbesondere speicherintensive Programme mit viel I/O (VMs, usw) werden stark aus gebremst. Eine aktuelle Ryzen Plattform mit PCI Express 4.0 und ausreichend SATA 3 Anschlüssen würden dort helfen.

Und für den Gamer natürlich eine Grafikkarte. Ein Upgrade mit dem in 3440x1440 Ultrawide AAA Titel in Zukunft flüssig spielbar bleiben wäre schon fantastisch. Eine Karte diesen Kalibers wäre in meinem jetzigen PC nicht sinnvoll einsetzbar weder aus Performance Sicht, noch der thermischen Umstände.


*Der Aufrüst-Plan…*

...war schon in vollem Gange, ist aber durch den kürzlichen Abgang meiner GTX 1070 ins Stocken geraten. Ein neues X570 Mainboard, 32 GB RAM und eine Ryzen CPU sind schon vorhanden (siehe Bild), können aber mangels Grafikkarte nicht in Betrieb genommen werden. Daher folgende Wunschliste:


*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Gehäuse & Kühlung:
Ich finde kleine Gehäuse praktischer und attraktiver, somit fiel die Wahl auf das kompakte Be Quiet 500DX Black. Die vorhandenen Komponenten (SSDs & Kühler) finden alle Platz im neuen Zuhause. Es muss also nichts zurückgelassen werden. Wasserkühlungen stehe ich eher kritisch gegenüber, daher ist das auf Airflow ausgerichtete 500DX Black gerade richtig.
Meinen alten CPU Kühler werde ich versuchen mittels Umrüst-Kit weiter zu nutzen, auch wenn ich von Problemen mit konvexen Kühler-Bodenplatten und Ryzen CPUs gelesen habe. Im Notfall wird’s halt der Boxed-Kühler.

Mainboard:
Als Mainboard habe ich bereits das MSI MPG X570 Tomahawk Wifi aus den folgenden Gründen gekauft. Erstens läuft der Chipsatz Lüfter im Betrieb nicht - großes Plus für den Silent Fan und zweitens kann ich die zwei PCie 4.0 M.2 Slots sehr gut gebrauchen. Zudem kann ich dann auch endlich meine PCI Soundkarte in die wohl verdiente Rente schicken.

Speicher & SSDs:
Zwei 16GB Riegel 3000MHz CL15 DDR4 Speicher sind ebenfalls bereits vorhanden, also kein Bedarf hier. Ähnlich sieht es beim SSD Speicher aus. Hier hat sich über die Jahre genug Speicherplatz angesammelt, dass kein Bedarf an zusätzlichem Speicherplatz besteht.

Netzteil & CPU Kühler:
Das vorhandene 500W Netzteil ist leider nicht mehr ausreichend für die neue RTX 3000 Serie von Nvidia, daher das Upgrade auf das Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt.

Grafikkarte:
Was soll man dazu sagen, noch hat sie keiner in den Händen gehabt, außer der PCGH Redaktion natürlich. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir die MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus sogar lieber als eine RTX 3080, denn 350W Verbrauch sind mir persönlich einfach zu viel für eine Grafikkarte, egal wie gut gekühlt sie ist.


*Der fertig aufgerüstete PC sähe dann so aus:*

CPU: Ryzen 5-3600
Mainboard: MSI X570 Tomahawk Wifi
RAM: 2 x 16GB Crucial DDR4-3000
GPU: Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB


Den Zusammenbau würde ich auch selbst übernehmen, den Umbau Schritt für Schritt mit Fotos (einer besseren Kamera) dokumentieren und einen Vergleich zwischen alt und neu zeigen.

Zum Abschluss möchte ich euch danken.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

sirwuffi


----------



## ebby2000 (17. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Meine Wunsch-Konfiguration ist:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im Moment werkelt ein Ryzen 5 2600 auf einem MSI x470 Gaming Plus mit 16GB Ram und eine Radeon RX480 um Papa glücklich zu machen. Da könnte ruhig mal was schnelleres her... 
Die Soundkarte PowerColor XEAR würde aber bleiben! Die macht einfach zu viel Spaß...
Das Gehäuse musste schon so manchen Angriff meines 2 Jährigen Sohnes aushalten. Die Narben zeugen von harten Kämpfen!
Die Leistung der RX480 hält sich natürlich arg in Grenzen. Für mein Lieblingsspiel Supreme Commander Forged Aliance reichts es aber bei 89fps. Aber die 144Hz meines ACER Monitors erreiche ich da nicht mit.

Der Ryzen 5 2600 würde bei einem 500er Board aber raus fliegen... Ein 3700X wäre da schon was feines.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich Auswählt! Als treuer Leser der ersten Stunde würde ich euch natürlich einen wunderbaren Bericht über das Upgrade erstellen!

Bleibt Gesund!

Ebby2000


----------



## Deus-Eggs (17. Oktober 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion von euch und viel Glück für alle Bewerber. 

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten.
Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming carbon
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600  
Kühler: AMD Wraith Prism
Grafikkarte: MSI RX 570 Gaming X 4G
RAM: 2x 8Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport LT
Gehause: Lian Li Lancool 2
Netzteil: altes  OCZ 500 Watt Netzteil
Speicher: 500GB NVMe SP ss
1TB Western Digital Black HDD

Ich habe Anfang des Jahres bereits angefangen den Rechner aufzurüsten. 
Jetzt ist das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte die letzten beiden großen  Baustellen in meinem Build. Daher die Auswahl meiner Komponenten. Die SSD und den RAM  hab ich ausgesucht um einfach noch etwas mehr RGB Disco Beleuchtung zu haben. Das wäre auch mein Wunsch fur das nächste Jahr, noch mehr RGB Produkte aber ansonsten habt ihr echt super  gute Partner für die Aktion zusammen bekommen. 





Ausgewählte Produkte​RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Caveman (17. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen,

sehr geiles Gewinnspiel. Ich versuche mich dann auch mal. Ich habe kürzlich für einen Freund einen Rechner auf Basis eines 10900K zusammengestellt und dabei konnte ich glücklicherweise sein altes System für schmales Geld bekommen. Die behinhaltet:

Core i7 5820k mit einem Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (ein wahres Monster)
MSI X99S Sli
4x 8 GB DDR 4 von Ballistix
beQuiet PowerZone 1000W
Zotac GeForce GTX 780
DVD-Brenner von LG
Seagate 1 TB HDD 3,5 Zoll
Samsung 850 512 GB SSD
120er Noctua Lüfter (hinten), 2x 140er Scythe Lüfter (vorn) -> leider nicht PWM-gesteuert und drehen daher volles Rohr. 
Das Ganze habe ich in mein altes Sharkoon-Gehäuse von 2006 gestopft.

Der CPU-Kühler ist zu massiv; die Lüfter viel zu laut; die 780 hat es eigentlich hinter sich, genauso wie das alte Gehäuse. Der 5820k in Verbindung mit dem X99S von MSI lässt hoffentlich Spielraum zum Übertakten offen.

Deswegen wähle ich folgende Komponenten:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Keine Frage, dass ich mich riesig freuen würde, wenn ich für mich meine Kids mal wieder einen vernünftigen Spiele-PC hinbekommen könnte.

Ich würde das System auch sehr gerne selbst umbauen.


----------



## yoyo1337 (17. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

meine derzeitigen Komponenten (noch im aufbau )

Case:                  Lian Li LANCOOL II Mesh RGB
Mainbord:       ASUS ROG Strix B550-F Gaming
RAM:                  64gb Hyperx Fury DDR4-3600 RGB
CPU:                   AMD RYZEN 5900 er (noch nicht gekauft)
CPU-Kühler:   Alphacool Eisbaer 240mm
Grafikkarte:     GTX 1080Ti
Lüfter:                 5x Be quiet Pure Wings 2 120mm  3x Lian Li RGB 120mm
Netzteil:            Be quiet 730w Pure Power
HDD/SSD:        3TB Segate / 240gb SSD Samsung

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

warum diese Teile

ich würde gerne den unterschied zwischen den Pure Wings und Silent Wings im direkten vergleich testen zu dem kann ich nichts zu den Lian Li Lüfter sagen wie Laut die sich verhalten und würden diese sonst austauschen

die jetztige Grafikkarte passt nicht wirklich in das schwarze Schema rein/hat kein RTX und die 3080 mit ihren 3 lüfter würde ich dann vertikal verbauen



alles gute


----------



## TheZweistein2 (17. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank vorab für die Chance, bzw. das Gewinnspiel!

Mein PC ist mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommen und entspricht nicht mehr dem, was ein PCGH-Leser als "zockbar" erachten würde. Dank Corona, der Preispolitik von Nvidia, Intel und Co., sowie diversen privaten Umständen war bisher nicht das nötige "Klein"geld vorhanden um den PC standesgemäß upgraden zu können. Aus diesem Grund sieht mein aktuelles System so aus:

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2× 8 GiB DDR3-1600
Netzteil: Cooler Master G550
Intel-Mainboard: ASRock H97M Pro4
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 760 4GB mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV Kühlermod
Intel-CPU: Intel Core i5-4460
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken ECO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anhand der Schieber habe ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht, die die alte Mühle wieder mit aktuellen und modernen Technologien versorgt:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
Intel-CPU: Intel Core i5-10500 (*Privat *- 0 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced (*Privat*- 0 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
Gehäuse, Lüfter und Festplatten sind vorhanden und werden vom alten System übernommen, immerhin sind diese in mühevoller Handarbeit von mir selbst gecasemodded, bzw. gesleeved worden 


*Warum genau diese Komponenten?*

Nun, 16 GB RAM sind an sich eine nette Sache, jedoch bin ich beruflich als Software-Entwickler unterwegs und arbeite auch privat an diversen eigenen Software-Projekten. Hat man also nun die IDE, die zu entwickelnde Software, 4 Browser zum Testen, sowie Netflix offen und will dann noch ne schnelle Runde [GAME] einschieben, wird es einfach knapp. Dazu kommt die Tatsache, dass sich die CPU bei den meisten Games leider schon am oberen Limit (80%+ Auslastung) bewegt, ein Upgrade dieser jedoch eine neue Plattform und somit auch moderneren Arbeitsspeicher bedingt, schließlich sind auf aktuellen Mainboards kaum DDR3-Slots verbaut. Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich mir auch ein neues Mainboard herausgepickt, die passende CPU (Intel i5-10500), sowie der CPU-Kühler (Brocken ECO Advanced) würden dann privat organisiert werden. Als Ersatz für die in die Rente gehende Grafikkarte (die einzig dank der 4GB VRAM so lange durchgehalten hat) würde dann eine RTX 2070 Einzug halten, sodass ich auch dort zukunftsfähiger aufgestellt wäre. Um dem Stromhunger der neuen Teile gerecht zu werden, habe ich mich für das 700 Watt - Netzteil von Be Quiet entschieden, dieses sollte für die genutzten Teile ausreichend dimensioniert sein.


*Was passiert mit den alten Komponenten?*

Nun, da meine Frau dank Corona ihre Zeit ebenfalls im Homeoffice verbringen darf, sie jedoch nur einen Laptop hat, würde die alte Hardware meines Systems nicht verkauft oder eingelagert werden, sondern als Grundlage eines (dann leicht überdimensionierten) Office-PCs dienen. Darauf könnte sie dann arbeiten und abends bei einer gemeinsamen Runde Portal 2 entspannen. Die dafür fehlenden Teile (Gehäuse, Lüfter und Festplatten) liegen teilweise noch von älteren Rechnern im Keller und könnten somit ebenfalls recycelt werden.


----------



## Snickerz (17. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier mein PC:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150 BOX
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10-12-12-31 Dual Kit
Mainbord: Asus Z97-Pro Gamer Gaming MB Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
GPU: Palit 8GB D5 GTX 1070 Jetstream
SSD: 1x Samsung  SSD 830 Series 128GB + 1x Samsung  SSD 850 EVO 500GB
Case:  Fractal Design Define R5
NT: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Und diese Teile würde ich gerne gewinnen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 - 8 Punkte
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB - 6 Punkte
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt - 10 Punkte
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk - 7 Punkte
Gesamt: 31 Punkte von 45 (14 Punkte übrig)

Folgende Komponenten würde ich mir im Falle eines Gewinns noch zulegen:

Ryzen der neusten Generation
Entweder AMD oder NVIDIA GPU
Ich würde alles selbst zusammenbauen. Danke für das Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Aer0 (17. Oktober 2020)

Liebe Redaktion, liebe Mitleser,

an dieser Stelle erstmal ein großes Danke für die Möglichkeit hier eine Aufrüstung des eigenen Systems zu gewinnen und gleichzeitig noch einen Artikel/Erfahrungsbericht veröffentlichen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowohl mein Upgradewunsch als auch mein bisheriges System ist in den Bildern hierdrüber zu sehen.

Bei meinem aktuellen System handelt es sich um folgende Hauptkomponenten:

Gehäuse: Coolermaster Haf X
Netzteil: OCZ Fatal1ty 750W
CPU: Intel 3930k 6c/12t 4,5 GHz
Ram: 16GB 1600mhz
GPU: GTX 1060 6GB

Während der Prozessor zugegebenermaßen recht alt ist, ist er dank 6 Kernen, Hyperthreading, 4,5 Ghz Takt und PCIE 3.0 noch in der Lage aktuelle Grafikkarten zu bedienen.
Der Flaschenhals ist meine Grafikkarte, die GTX 1060, welche insbesondere aufgrund ihres mini Formats unangenehm laut wird und optisch nicht ins Gehäuse passt.
Aber auch die 6GB Vram sind in Verbindung mit VR und dem Spiel Half Life: Alyx ein Problem.

Deswegen wünsche ich mir folgende Komponenten:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Lüfter sollen hinten am PC verbaut werden, da diese deutlich schöner aussehen als die Farbgebung des Noctua Lüfters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Upgrade möchte ich noch zusätzlich diese beiden im oberen Bild zu sehenden Komponenten nutzen.

Der Grafikkartenhalter(links) soll das hohe Gewicht der RTX 3080 mit halten während der Lüftertunnel(rechts) der Grafikkarte mit ihrem hohem Verbrauch von bis zu 340 Watt zusätzliche Luft zum kühlen anbieten soll.


In meinem anschließenden Erfahrungsbericht möchte ich nachdem ich die Komponenten vorgestellt habe die Leistung und Temperaturen messen und in Diagrammen wiedergeben. Dabei möchte ich insbesondere die Wirksamkeit des Kühlertunnels und die Auswirkungen auf die CPU Temperaturen ermitteln.

Ich würde mich freuen von euch als Tester ausgewählt zu werden,
euer Aer0


----------



## Bloodydonna (17. Oktober 2020)

*Hallo liebes PCGH - Team,*
zuerst möchte ich euch für die Aktion "Pimp my PC" danken. Hinter der Aktion verbirgt sich sicherlich mehr Aufwand als wir erahnen.


*Mein aktuelles System:*

Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming Plus
CPU:            Ryzen 5 2600
RAM:           2x 8 GiB Trident Z RGB (DDR4 - 3000MHz)
GPU:           Sapphire RX 590 Nitro + SE
SSD:            Crucial MX500 (1TB)
HDD:           2x Seagate (3TB)
Kühler:        AMD Wraith Prism
Netzteil:      Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuse:     Thermaltake Versa C23 TG
*Meine Wunsch Hardware:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
_            Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)_

*Zusätzliche Hardware:*

CPU:            Ryzen 7 3800 XT _oder_ Ryzen 5000 (mindestens Ryzen 5 5600X) <- abhängig vom Preis 
Mainboard: MSI B550 Gaming Edge WiFi (bereits in meinem Besitz)
Auf den Fotos von mir, welche ich angehangen habe, ist zu erkennen das ich von MSI ein B550 Gaming Edge WiFi besitze, welches noch nie benutzt wurde da meine aktuelle CPU (Ryzen 5 2600) vom Board nicht unterstützt wird und falls ich Glück haben sollte und meine drei Hardwarewünsche würden in erfüllung gehen, so würde ich mir umgehen eine neue CPU zulegen. Bisher ist es ein Plan mir eine neue CPU zu holen, jedoch ist es nicht so wichtig da mein System eig. Rund läuft. Abstriche muss ich leider nur wegen meines 2560x1440p Monitors beim "zocken" machen (hierzu habe ich ein Screenshot angefertigt, welcher die Auflösung meines Monitors zeigt), hierfür ist in erster Linie meine GPU zu schwach 

*Verbleib meiner Hardware:*
_(unter der Prämisse das ich ausgewählt werde)_
Mainboard, CPU inkl. Kühler, Arbeitsspeicher, Netzteil als auch die Grafikkarte würden in mein altes Gehäuse wandern (von Sharkoon) zusätzlich würde ich noch eine meiner HDD's "opfern" damit meine Verlobte auch wieder einen PC hat. Sie hatte ihren vor einem Monat verkauft da wir zusammengezogen sind und hier einige Ausgaben auf uns zugekommen waren.
(am liebsten hätte ich auf meinen "Wunschzettel" noch die "Adata XPG Spectrix S40G (1TB)" für die restlichen 6 Punkte gesetzt, damit meine Verlobte auch ein flottes Speichermedium bekommen würde - sofern ich Glück haben würde. Jedoch würde ich dies irgendwie dreißt finden 
Natürlich würde sie auch meinen zweit Monitor bekommen, hierbei handelt es sich um ein 24" FHD Modell von Samsung.

*Anmerkungen:*

Bei dem B550 Gaming Edge WiFi Mainboards handelt es sich um ein Geschenk meiner Verlobten und sie kennt sich leider nicht so mit PC-Hardware aus
Ich würde den Umbau meines Computers selbst vornehmen

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## Audilemans (17. Oktober 2020)

Zu aller erst: Vielen Dank für die Aktion!!

Meine aktuelle Konfig im 2.Rechner:
MSI Aegis Ti 3PC
MSI Z270 Mainboard
Intel Core i7-7700K
2x 16 GB DDR4 SODIMM
2x 256GB SSD m.2 PCIe
Zotac RTX2070 Mini


Für den neuen PC würde dann noch der AMD Ryzen 9-3900X oder 9-5900X dazukommen. Die 2070er hat derweil mehr als genug an Leistung und darf dann (hoffentlich) in den neuen PC 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busta.rhymes (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH,

ich würde aktuell folgende Komponenten benötigen da mir aktuell dringend eine große SSD für XBOX Gamepass Installationen und eine Grafikkarte im System Fehlt.

Wunsch Hardware:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 27 Punkte von 45 (18 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe die Komponenten gewählt da ich aktuell nur über eine zu kleine SSD verfüge und komplett ohne Grafikkarte unterwegs bin. Bei mir macht aufgrund des 3200g Prozessors wohl auch nur etwa die 5600 XT Grafikkarte Sinn um ein ausgewogenes Setup zu haben. Bei der SSD wäre ich glücklich eine große Platte zu haben auf der ich endlich all meine GamePass Ultimate Spiele ohne Platz probleme installieren könnte.

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse: NZXT H210i Mini ITX
Mainboard: Asrock B550 ITX Gaming AC
Prozessor: Ryzen 3 3200g Quadcore mit Integrierter Grafik
Ram: 16GB Kingston Hyper X Fury 3200 MHz DDR4 Kit
CPU Kühler: AMD Wraith Spire RGB Boxed Kühler
Netzteil: Bequiet System Power 9 600 Watt
SSD: Crucial P1 M2 500GB SSD


----------



## BigIDude (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

als kleiner Be Quiet-Fanboy könnte ich natürlich nicht an diesem Gewinnspiel vorbeiscrollen.

Mein aktuelles Setup ließt sich wie folgt:

- AMD Ryzen 5 3600
- Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AC
- Patriot Viper Steel 16 GB DDR4 3600 CL17
- Be Quiet Pure Rock Slim
- Crucial P1 1TB M.2 Nvme SSD
- AMD Radeon R9 390x
- Be Quiet System Power 9 700W
- zwei Be QuietPure Wings 140mm
- drei Be Quiet Pure Wings 120mm
- Pure Base 500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Pimp-My-PC-Auswahl:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wie sich schon vermuten lässt, ist die R9 nur einer Überbrückungs-GraKa. Mein aktueller Plan ist es, mein Setup mit einer RTX 3070 und einem Dark Rock Pro 4 aufzurüsten, da eine R9 in Sachen Leistung, Effizienz und Lautstärke einfach nicht mehr angenehm ist und ein pure Rock slim für einen ausgelasteten 3600 doch etwas knapp konfektioniert ist.
Der Grundgedanke beim Zusammenstellen meines Setup, welches hauptsächlich zum Gaming genutzt wird, war es einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke zu erreichen. Aus diesem Grund passen auch die Silent Wings aus dem Gewinnspiel ideal zu meinem Setup, da sie das ganze noch einmal eine Stufe leiser kühlen können. Dass man immer mehr Nvme-Speicher gebrauchen kann, ist ja selbstverständlich. Als kleinen Ausblick gedenke ich mittelfristig auf einen leistungsstärkeren Prozessor der 5000er-Serie umzusteigen.

Ich hoffe euch gefällt mein Setup und darauf bald mehr an dieser Stelle darüber berichten zu können.

Viele Grüße
BigIDude


----------



## Heffernan (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

wie jedes Jahr ist das eine echt Klasse Aktion.

In diesem Jahr versuche ich mich auch mal zu bewereben.
Mein derzeitiger Rechner, den ich letztes Jahr zusammen gebaut habe als Ersatz für meine bis dahin 11 Jahre alte Kiste, sieht wie folgt aus:

Mainboard:
Asus Prime X470-Pro

CPU:
AMD Ryzen5 2600X

CPU-Kühler:
Scythe Kotetsu Mark II

RAM:
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200

GPU:
Sapphire Radeon RX590 Nitro+ 8GB

Netzteil:
550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold

Speicher:
SSD:
250GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe 3.0
500GB Crucial MX500 SATA3

HDD:
2000GB Toshiba DT01ACA200

Lüfter:
2x Arctic F12 PWM 120mm

Gehäuse:
ATX Raidmax Aztec (noch von 2008)



Mit eurem Konfigurator hab ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zu meiner Auswahl.
Den RAM hab ich mir ausgesucht, da ich mir aus Budget Gründen damals keinen besseren zugelegt habe und dieser doch etwas besser sein sollte.
Das Netzteil hab ich ausgewählt weil ich mich doch etwas grenzwertig entschieden habe mit dem 550Watt Netzteil und wenn nun eine potentere Grafikkarte den Weg in den Rechner finden wird ich vielleicht doch Probleme entstehen könnten mit der Stromversorgung. Außerdem würde ich vielleicht gerne den Prozessor upgraden wenn der I/O-Hub der 400er Serie bereit ist für den Ryzen 5000.
Grafikkarte spricht eigentlich für sich, die RX590 ist doch etwas Stromhungrig und deutlich langsamer als eine RX 5700XT.
Beim Gehäuse und dem Lüfter-Set ist ganz klar das ich was anderes brauche. Das derzeitige ist schon 12 Jahre alt und ist natürlich überhaupt nicht mehr up-to-date. Dies ist eigentlich mein größtes Manko am jetzigen Rechner.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Grüße an alle


----------



## PrayForParis (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und Community,

Aktuell habe ich Folgende Konfig:

Mainboard: ASUS ROG Strix Z390-E
CPU: Intel Core i7 9700k @ Stock
CPU Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240
RAM: 2x8GB Trident Z CL16 3000mHz 
GPU1: ASUS Strix GTX 970
PSU: Seasonic TX-650
SSD: 1x 240GB WD Green NVMe
SSD2: 1TB Samsung Evo 970
Case: Lian Li O11 Dynamic
Lüfter: 4x Arctic P12 / 3x Corsair LL120
MAUS: Razer DeathAdder Chroma
Tastatur: Logitech G910 Orion
Monitor: 1x Samsung *C49HG90DMU*

Ich Würde mir als Aufrüstung wünschen,

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Hallo Liebe PCGHX Community und PCGH Team,

Vor knapp einem Monat habe ich bereites mit der Aufrüstung meines Systems begonnen und meine Z97 Plattform samt 4790k rausgeschmissen und durch den 9700k ersetzt. Auch mein Corsair Air 540 Gehäuse musste was modernerem weichen, sowie die alte H100i, aufgrund eines Defekts.  Das alte BeQuiet L8-530W , durfte dem Schnapper aus den Kleinanzeigen mit Titanium Zertifizierung weichen. Lediglich auf eine RTX 3070 und schnelleren Ram mit mehr Kapazität, sowie eine 1TB NVMe wartet mein System noch  

Viel Glück an alle !


----------



## BolusTod (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

ich freue mich sehr, dass Ihr erneut "Pimp my PC" anbietet.

So oft habe ich mir vorgenommen mitzumachen, aber immer wieder den Termin verpasst.
Dieses Mal bin ich dabei:

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Mainboard:                           ASUS RP8P67 Rev. B3
CPU:                                          Intel Core i7 3770
CPU Kühler:                         Scythe Mugen 5B 
RAM:                                        2 x 4 GB Corsair Dominator
GPU:                                         Powercolor PCS+ R9 390
PSU:                                          Be Quit Pure Power L7 530 W
SSD (Windows):                Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
SSD (VM):                             Samsung 830 Evo 250GB 
SSD (Spiele):                        Kingston SA400S37 480GB
Festplatte:                            Samsung HD502HJ 500GB
Case:                                        geschenkt bekommen - mir nicht bekannt
Lüfter:                                     3 x Be Quit
Maus:                                      Logitech G502
Tastatur:                                Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600
Monitor:                                ASUS VS248

Meine Wunschkonfiguration lautet:​RAM:                                       Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                           3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:           MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte:          MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzliche Anschaffung meinerseits:
AMD Ryzen 3600

Der Zusammenbau des Rechners würde von mir erfolgen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und freuen mich darauf in der übernächsten (?!) Ausgabe die Berichte und Bilder der Gewinner/innen zu lesen.

LG


----------



## paramedea (18. Oktober 2020)

Ein herzliches Hallo an das PCGH Team und vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel.

MAINBOARD: Msi x570 a-pro
CPU: Ryzen 3900x @ 4,4 Ghz
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
RAM: 2x8GB Patriot DDR4-3733
GRAKA: Derzeit nix 
NETZTEIL: Corsair Hx850
NVME1: PCIE 4. Corsair MP600 1TB
NVME2: PCIE 3. Crucial P1 1TB
SSD: Sandisk SSD Ultra 1TB
GEHÄUSE: Fractal Design Define 7 Black
LÜFTER: 4x Be quiet Silent Wings 2
MAUS: Logitech G402
TASTATUR: Logitech 910
MONITOR: ASUS MG278Q, WQHD, 144Hz, G-Sync
VR: Bald Reverb G2 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aufgrund meiner defekten "Zotac RTX 2080 Amp" suche ich nun adäquaten Ersatz (Geld gabs zurück, da mein Händler dieselbe Karte nicht mehr auf Lager hatte). Nur finde ich die Mondpreise für die neuen RTX Karten so unverschämt, das ich dieses Geschäftsmodell nicht unterstützen will. (Scalper, Bot Käufer, etc.)

Eine Investition in die vergangene Generation über Ebay Kleinanzeigen, verlief nur bedingt erfolgreich.
Deswegen war meine Freude auch nicht sehr groß, als sich bei 3 guten Angeboten(RTX 2080Ti zwischen 400 und 500 Euro) sämtliche Verkäufer mit gekaperten Accounts seitens Ebay geoutet haben.

Die 3080, wäre für mich vor allem für VR wichtig. Jeder der ein ruckelndes VR Erlebnis hatte, weiß das dies kein Pappenstiel ist . Da die G2 im Maximalbetrieb eine 4K Auflösung zaubert, ist ein mehr an Power dringend notwendig . Mein Monitor, würde sich aber auch "sichtlich" über die gesteigerte Grafikleistung freuen. Außerdem ist mir Raytracing sehr wichtig. Egal wie gut Rasterisierung funktioniert sie hat Ihre Grenzen(für Gamer und Entwickler).

Die Silent Wings 2 würde ich durch die Silent Wings 3 ersetzen, bzw. ergänzen.

Ich liebe Computertechnik, seit ich meinen ersten 486-DX66 für 2000DM vom Jugendweihegeld gekauft habe.
Deswegen hoffe ich auf Linderung, meiner durch Abstinenz entstandenen seelischen Narben (6 Wochen ohne Grafikkarte). : )

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel und hoffe für uns alle das sich die Lage in den nächsten Wochen bessert.

LG


----------



## Marcus-K (18. Oktober 2020)

Ein freundlichen Sonntag-Nachmittag-Hallo an das PCGH-Team,

da ich seit ein paar Wochen mit dem Gedanken spiele meinen acht Jahre alten "Klotz" zu ersetzen, bin ich durch einen Freund auf eure Aktion gestoßen.

Tja, ich hoffe mal das ihr mir damit den benötigten Tritt verpasst und ich mit dem Mini anfangen kann.

Meine 2012er Config sieht so aus:
Case:  Xigmatek Midgard II
MB: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
CPU: Intel i7-3770K
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2
RAM: G.Skill RipJawsZ 8GB PC3-12800U Kit
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 670 Power Edition OC 2GB GDDR5
SSD: Samsung 830 256GB
Netzteil: 650 Watt Seasonic X-Series Modular 80+ Gold
Case-Lüfter: 1x be quiet Pure Wings 2


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein Wunsch:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Das ganze soll in ein Mini-ITX Case (entweder Coolermaster NR200 weiß oder Metallic Gear Neo Mini V2 silber), zusammen mit folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5000-er Serie
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-L12S, Low-Profile
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB Kit 32GB DDR4-3600, CL18-22-22-42
Netzteil: Corsair SF Series SF750 80 PLUS Platinum

...dann bleibt mir nichts anderes zu schreiben als "keep fingers crossing" und ein dickes Dankeschön an PCGH für diese schöne Aktion!

Bis dahin...


----------



## Luggii9888 (18. Oktober 2020)

Hi, klasse Aktion  Das ist für mich kein "Pimp my PC" mehr, sondern ein "Bau dir deinen Wunsch PC" <3

Mein aktueller PC ist schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen und Cyberpunk 2077 wird nicht mehr drauf laufen:

CPU: i5-4570
GPU: Nvidia GTX 760
RAM: Crucial 8 GiB DDR3-1600
Mainboard:  Asus H81-M-Plus
PSU: CORSAIR VS550
HDD: 1TB Toshiba 1tb dt01aca100
SSD: Patriot Burst SATA 240 GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28


Würde mir folgenden Teile wünsche:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Vorerst nochmal vielen Dank an Be Quiet, Adata und MSI und natürlich PCGH, dass solche Aktionen möglich sind. Schon die Vorfreude man könnte der Glückliche Gewinner sein ist es Wert  

Der Punkte Rechner ist Klasse, haben jeden Tag wieder eine andere Konfiguration ausgetestet und mir dabei Überlegt "Ist es jetzt DAS?!".
 Im Endeffekt (bis jetzt^^) habe ich mich hauptsächlich auf die Be Quiet Komponenten fokussiert (Be Quite Computer auf Arbeit gesehen und seitdem ein Fanboy), da ich die Komponenten wahrscheinlich noch in 10 Jahren benutzen kann (ich sag nur Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro4 mit 250W TDP, Overclocking kann kommen).  Beim Gehäuse war die Entscheidung auch ziemlich schwer, da ich einen USB-C Anschluss im Front Panel haben wollte ist das Be Quiet Silent Base 801 rausgeflogen und da das Pure Base 500DX schon ein bisschen kleiner ausfällt wurde es Schlussendlich das Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (wer weiß wie groß die nächste Grafikkarten Generation wird). Natürliche musste ich dann auch Abstriche machen, sodass ich die kleinere SSD mit 512GB genommen habe. Was kein Problem ist, da diese ausschließlich dann fürs Betriebssystem & kleinere Anwendungen benutz werden kann und ich mir zusätzlich eine 1 TB M2.Slot SDD nur für Spiele kaufe. Auch musste ich leider auf das Lüfterpaket verzichten, wobei zwei Silent Wings Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut sind und ich eine bzw. zwei Silient Wings Lüfter nachkaufen werde.
Bei der Wahl der CPU bin ich dann noch etwas unentschlossen kommt auf die Benchmark Tests der neuen AMD Generation an. Würde mich dann entweder für einen AMD Ryzen 3700X oder AMD Ryzen 5800X entscheiden. Bei der GPU bleibt es auch spannend was AMD rausbringt, wird aber wahrscheinlich (bei Verfügbarkeit) eine Nvidia GeForce RTX 3070 werden. 

Zusammenfassend werden folgende zusätzliche Komponenten, bei Gewinn gekauft:
SSD: 1 TB M2.Slot
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3700X oder AMD Ryzen 5800X
GPU: GeForce RTX 3070
Lüfter: 1-2x Be Quiet Silient Wings Lüfter

PS: Wer das liest gewinnt


----------



## Jerem1ah (18. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hintergrund mit DAZ3D gerendert (hat meine CPU ca eine Stunde gekostet) und Stephan habe ich mit Photoshop auf meinem Pen-Display gezeichnet. Version 1.0 bisher nur Line Art und Flat Colors, es fehlt noch Shading und mehr Details. _

Hallo ihr lieben Hardware-Enthusiasten,

acht lange Jahre ist es jetzt schon wieder her als die Community mir hier im Forum dabei geholfen hat meinen jetzigen Rechner zusammenzustellen.
Bis auf die Grafikkarte und ein paar Festplatten ist in meinem Tower auch immer noch die selbe Hardware von damals verbaut.
Und mein i7 läuft nach wie vor top, rein für Gaming müsste ich auch eigentlich gar nicht aufrüsten, ich bin mittlerweile eher Casual Gamer und da reichen mir auch 60fps bei WQHD. Ich brauche keine 140fps mehr und gegen einen jugendlichen Zocker haben meine langsamen Reflexe so oder so keine Chance egal wie gut meine Hardware ist 
Corona bedingt saß ich dieses Jahr allerdings sehr viel Zuhause und nutzte diese Zeit um vom traditionellen Malen auf digitales Zeichnen umzusteigen und gleichzeitig Bildbearbeitung, 3D Modellierung und verschiedene Formen der digitalen Kunst zu lernen.
Wie ich dann aber feststellen musste, sind CGI Anwendungen und auch Bildbearbeitungsprogramme wie Photoshop, insbesondere in hoher Auflösung, sehr hardwarehungrig. Mein größter Flaschenhals ist mein alter 16GB DDR3 RAM, den alleine aufzurüsten lohnt sich bei 8 Jahre altem Board, CPU und überteuerten DDR3 Preisen nicht mehr. Zeit also meinen zuverlässigen i7 auszumustern. Das gute Herzstück darf aber noch im Einsatz bleiben und landet noch nicht im Müll. Ich werde meinem besten Kumpel etwas Gutes tun und ihm meinen jetzigen Rechner schenken, lediglich GPU, Festplatten und meine Peripherie werde ich behalten und weiter nutzen. Der Gute bräuchte noch viel dringender ein Upgrade, er hatte aber noch nie viel Ahnung von Computern und ist eher Konsolen-Gamer. Seinen Rechner habe ich auch hier mit PCGH Community Hilfe vor 9 Jahren zusammengestellt und er nutzt immer noch einen i5 2400 mit gerade mal 8GB RAM. Er kann meine gebrauchte Hardware haben, die reicht für seine Zwecke noch einige Jahre aus.

*Meine jetzige Computer-Konfiguration besteht aus folgenden Teilen:
CPU: *_i7 - 3770k @ 3,50GHz _
*Mainboard: *ASRock Z77 Extreme4
*Kühler: *be quiet dark rock advanced
*GPU: *_Zotac Geforce GTX 1080 mini 8GB_
*Gehäuse: *_Corsair Carbide Series 500R White_
*Netzteil*: _be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 10 550W_
eigentlich nach wie vor ein super Netzteil, sehr leise, 80 plus gold Effizienz und auch die 550W sollten selbst für meine neue Hardware gerade noch reichen aber ich werde mir eines mit mehr Leistung kaufen damit ich mein altes auch meinem Kumpel schenken kann. Spätestens wenn ich mir eine neue GPU kaufe reichen die 550W nicht mehr.
*1 x SSD *_Samsung 830 Series MZ-7PC128B Sata 6.0 GB/s 128GB _
*1 x SSD *_SanDisk Ultra 3D Sata 6.0 GB/s 1TB_
*1 x HDD *_WDC WD10 Sata 3.0 GB/s 1TB _
*1 x HDD extern *_Seagate Expansion Portable USB 3.0 5TB_
*2 x SSD NVMe M.2 *_Samsung 970 Evo Plus PCIe 4.0 _1TB

Meine Peripherie:
Monitor 1: _AOC AG271QG 27Zoll QHD 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel@165Hz G-Sync IPS-Panel_
Monitor_ 2: HP ZR2440W 24Zoll Full-HD_
Grafiktablet: Huion Kamvas pro 22 Full-HD 21,5"
Sonstiges: USB Maus + Tastatur, Stereo Kopfhörer, USB Gamepad
Außerdem ist noch ein Blue Ray Brenner intern eingebaut, welchen ich aber so gut wie nie benutzt habe.

Also eines muss ich euch ja lassen liebe PCGH Redaktion, dank Pimp my PC und der Bedingung ein Innenraumbild hochzuladen, bin ich endlich wieder mal unter meinen Tisch gekrochen, habe den dortigen Kabelsalat behoben, anschließend meinen Rechner in den Keller getragen, auseinandergebaut und Komponenten gereinigt. Ich schiebe das immer zu lange vor mir her, die Frickelei mit Wattestäbchen und Staubsauger zieht sich aber auch immer so. Ich denke für den neuen Rechner lege ich mir besser ein Staubgebläse zu, das sollte die Arbeit um einiges erleichtern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mit Videospielen groß geworden, mein Vater hatte einen Atari, mein Bruder einen C64 und 386er, ich dann erst NES, Playstation und ab Pentium 3 dann immer einen PC fürs Gaming daheim. Ich bin mir sicher, ich werde auch noch im Altersheim interne LAN-Partys organisieren und zocken bis ich ins Grab falle 
Mitte 20 konnte ich noch ohne Probleme die Nächte durchzocken, war süchtig nach dem Adrenalin- und Dopaminausstoß wenn ich ingame etwas erreichen konnte, ich werde jetzt dann aber bald 40 und auch wenn ich Videospiele immer noch als eines der schönsten Hobbies der Welt betrachte, bin ich längst nicht mehr so viel am Daddeln wie früher. Anstatt 30 bis 40 Stunden die Woche sind es jetzt dann eher 5 bis 10 und manchmal sogar weniger. Eine gute Balance ist wichtiger geworden, Familie, Freunde, Sport und auch mal etwas Neues lernen rückte immer mehr den Vordergrund.
Und genau deshalb fing ich an nach einem neuen Hobby zu suchen und habe mir dann Stifte und Papier gekauft und angefangen das Malen zu lernen. So richtig los ging es dann aber erst mit der Pandemie. Plötzlich spielt die Welt verrückt, Aufträge abgesagt, Firma für mehrere Wochen zu, kein Klopapier mehr im Laden, sämtliche Flüge und Hotelreservierungen storniert, Grenzen zu und Lockdown. Was tun in der Quarantäne außer Netflix schauen, unnötig viele Games bei Steam kaufen, über die neusten Covid Memes lachen oder sich über die merkwürdigen Verschwörungstheorien seiner Bekannten auf Facebook wundern? Also kurzerhand ein Pen-Display gekauft, Photoshop abonniert, mich bei Skillshare angemeldet und los ging es.
Und so hatte Corona für mich persönlich witzigerweise sogar positive Nebeneffekte. Zum Einen sind wir nicht in den Urlaub gefahren und ich kann das Geld jetzt für Hardware ausgeben und zum Anderen habe ich ein neues Hobby gefunden, welches in mir wieder die gleiche Begeisterung und Leidenschaft erweckt wie Videospiele.


*Ausgewählte Produkte der Pimp my PC Tuning-Aktion:*
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 45 (10 Punkte übrig)


Wie immer wenn ich hardwarerelevante Fragen habe, mich über Neuigkeiten informieren will, eine neue Komponente benötige oder auf Schnäppchensuche bin, ist meine erste Anlaufstelle PCGH.de. Sowohl die Artikel der Hauptseite aber auch die Community, welche nie Müde wird die immer gleichen Fragen zu beantworten, haben mich immer sehr gut beraten.
Vor 20 Jahren kaufte ich meinen Pentium 3 600MHz noch bei Lidl für 2000Mark und dank euch bin ich Heutzutage stundenlang am Recherchieren, lese mir unzählige Beiträge durch, lese Benchmarks und Testurteile, google Fachbegriffe und vergleiche sämtliche Spezifikationen aller Bauteile um am Ende einen für meine Ansprüche perfekt zusammengestellten PC, mit einem für mich akzeptablen Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, unter dem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben. Ein Hoch auf die Geek-Kultur!

Und so war dieser Beitrag eigentlich als eigenes Thema im Kaufberatungsforum gedacht, bis mir die News zu Pimp my PC auffiel, na logisch, dass ich hier mitmachen werde! Aber ungeachtet dessen, ob ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören werde oder nicht, mein PC wird aufgerüstet.

* 
Mein neues System, wofür ich es benötige, was ich mir davon erhoffe, warum ich mich für die Komponenten entschieden habe und welche ich noch dazu kaufen werde:*

Ich nutze momentan hauptsächlich Photoshop und DAZ 3D um Illustrationen zu erstellen. Beide Programme profitieren, zumindest für meine Zwecke, hauptsächlich von hoher Single Core Leistung, ich interessiere mich aber auch für das umfangreichere und anspruchsvollere 3D Programm Blender, um damit eventuell meine eigenen 3D Modelle erschaffen zu können. 3D Sculpting in Blender hat einen guten Multithread nutzen aber hauptsächlich werden viele Kerne für 3D Render genutzt.

CPU Rendering ist auch mit vielen Kernen um einiges langsamer als GPU Rendering (bei DAZ 3D sogar 50 bis 100 mal langsamer) weshalb ich meine 3D Szenen hauptsächlich mit meiner GPU rendern werde, das geht aber auch nur wenn der Render in den Grafikspeicher (in meinem Fall 8GB) passt. Ist die Szene zu groß, wird automatisch die CPU genutzt und dann dauert der Render bei meinem jetzigen CPU anstatt ein paar Minuten mal eben gleich ein paar Stunden. Anstatt aber alles auf ein mal zu rendern macht es daher Sinn die Objekte auf mehrere Render aufzuteilen und diese dann per Photoshop zusammenzufügen.

Ein Prozessor mit einer guten Balance scheint mir daher *AMDs Ryzen 9 3900x* oder der neue* 5900x* zu sein. Einer dieser beiden wird es sehr wahrscheinlich werden. Mal sehen wie es um Verfügbarkeit und Preise steht nach Release. Zu lange möchte ich nicht warten müssen, sollten die Preise der Händler viel zu überzogen sein, dann kaufe ich einen 3900x, der sollte für mich locker ausreichen. Ich habe aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir einen sehr günstigen 2600x zu kaufen und dann auf 5900x zu upgraden wenn die Preise niedriger sind. Hut ab vor AMD, dass sie so viele Prozessoren für den gleichen Sockel anbieten. 

Im Best Case Scenario würde ich gerne mein neues Mainboard und CPU wieder 5 bis 10 Jahre lange nutzen können, ich habe also lieber zu viele Steckplätze als zu wenige. Daher fällt die Wahl beim Mainboard wohl auf den *570X Chipsatz* in der 300 EUR Preisklasse. Euer Testsieger das *MSI MEG Unify* scheint auch für mich eine sehr gute Wahl zu sein. Gerade die vielen Steckplätze um auch in Zukunft noch SSDs und sonstige Karten nachrüsten zu können sind mir wichtig.

Dank eurer Schnäppchen News habe ich mir beim Prime Day zwei *Samsung SSDs 970 Evo Plus* NVMe M.2 1TB gekauft. Momentan allerdings noch nicht in Benutzung da ich jetzt keinen PCIe Adapter kaufen werden wenn ich eh bald auf ein Board mit M.2 Anschlüssen upgrade.
Da bin ich fast mit am meisten darauf gespannt ob ich mit den M.2 Karten einen spürbaren Geschwindigkeitsvorteil merken werde, DAZ 3D zB hat ein großes Ladezeitenproblem. Bei jedem Laden eines Charakters werden immer alle morphs (Schieberegler) aller installierter Charaktere geladen. Umso mehr Figuren man also installiert, umso länger werden die Ladezeiten und bei der enormen Anzahl an Morphs werden das schnell mehrere Minuten. In meinem Fall kommt noch hinzu, dass ich sämtlichen 3D Content wegen Platzproblemen auf meiner externen HDD gespeichert habe. Ich fürchte aber, dass selbst die M.2 SSDs da keinen signifikanten Vorteil bringen werden, die neue CPU dann schon eher. Falls jemand mehr über das Problem wissen will: Blog, Forum.
Aber auch bei Photoshop werde ich hoffentlich sehr von den schnellen Platten profitieren, da ich meine 3D Render per Photobashing in meine Illustrationen einfüge, sind meine Photoshop Dateien oft mehrere GB groß. Außerdem erstellt PS bei jedem Projekt Scratch Dateien als Back-Up und um Arbeitsspeicher zu sparen. Wenn ich den Temp-Ordner dann auf eine neue SSD lege, hilft dies hoffentlich auch dabei das regelmäßige Ruckeln zu reduzieren.

Und Photoshop ruckelt bei mir leider schon sehr häufig, teilweise bis zu 20 Sekunden lang. Selbst bei einer Auflösung von 4K habe ich regelmäßige Lags. Ich würde aber gerne mit noch größeren Leinwänden arbeiten, da es schwierig ist, feinste Details zu zeichnen, wenn ich beim Reinzoomen nur noch Pixel sehe. Hut ab vor den Designern die auch schon vor 15 Jahren auf alten Systemen riesige Werbebanner digital erstellt haben.

DAZ 3D macht eine Menge Spaß aber ist manchmal auch sehr frustrierend, das liegt aber weniger an der Software, sondern meist eher am fehlenden Wissen des Bedieners. Beispielsweise hatte ich, Naiv wie ich bin, meine Windows-Auslagerungsdatei-Größe beschränkt, weil das ja angeblich mehr Leistung bringt. Als dann beim ersten CPU Rendern nach 2 Stunden der RAM und die Auslagerungsdatei zu klein geworden und das ganze Programm samt Render abgestürzt ist, war ich ganz schön am Fluchen. Aber aus Fehlern wird gelernt.

Zur Sicherheit kaufe ich mir dann aber trotzdem gleich *64GB Arbeitsspeicher*, für DAZ und PS sollten zwar 32GB locker reichen aber gerade Blender erreicht die RAM Kapazität sehr schnell. Außerdem würde ich gleichzeitig gerne Tutorial Videos schauen können, mich in Discord Gruppen mit anderen Anfängern austauschen und mehrere How-To-PDFs geöffnet haben ohne mir je Sorgen um meinen Arbeitsspeicher machen zu müssen. Wahrscheinlich dann ein 3200MHz Kit und ob 2 oder 4 Module und welcher Hersteller mache ich vom Board abhängig.

Meine jetzige GPU die _*Zotac Geforce GTX 1080 mini *_mit 8GB VRAM war vor 3 Jahren die billigste 1080 die ich bekommen konnte, dafür aber auch die wahrscheinlich Lauteste. Bei hoher Leistung wird die Karte sehr laut, weshalb ich eigentlich immer einen Kopfhörer aufhabe.
Werde sie aber erst einmal auch im neuen Rechner weiter benutzen und mir irgendwann eine moderne Karte mit mehr RAM dazukaufen. So wie ich das im DAZ 3D Forum herauslesen konnte, wird anscheinend auch ohne SLI Betrieb die Rendergeschwindigkeit verbessert wenn mehrere Karten, auch unterschiedliche Modelle und VRAM, verwendet werden.

Und deshalb möchte ich auch nicht beim Netzteil sparen, moderne Grafikkarten benötigen ja teilweise bis zu 300W Leistung, da ist ein Netzteil mit sehr hoher Leistung und Effizienz ein Muss und daher ist das *Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 *mit seinen 850 Watt und 80+ Platinum Zertifikat eine top Wahl.

Beim Gehäuse sagt mir am meisten das *Be Quiet Dark Base 700 *zu, die zwei vorinstallierten Silent Wing 3 Lüfter haben die längste Lebensdauer und bei einem Volumenstrom von 130m³/h den besten Luftwechsel.

Zuerst hatte ich noch die drei Silent  Wing 3 Gehäuselüfter zusätzlich ausgewählt aber dank eures Lüfter-Test-Artikel weiß ich jetzt, dass mehr Lüfter im Gehäuse nicht unbedingt besser sind, also werde ich die weg lassen.

Mit meinem 8 Jahre alten CPU Kühler Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced mit einem Silent Wing Lüfter und TDP von 180W war ich bisher immer zufrieden, daher wäre der *Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 *mit zwei Silent Wing 3 Lüftern und einer Kühlleistung von 250W TDP ein perfektes Upgrade.

Das ganze System würde mich dann so um die 1700 eur kosten, wenn ich dann irgendwann noch eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe, ist das schon eine Menge Geld aber ich brauche mir dann bestimmt für viele Jahre keinerlei Sorgen um Hardware-Upgrades zu machen.


*Benchmark und Temperaturen:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein User hier im Forum hatte mich auf das Benchmark Tool PugetBench for Photoshop aufmerksam gemacht, hier lässt sich gut sehen wie viel langsamer die unterschiedlichen Tools in Photoshop gegenüber modernen Systemen sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Blender gibt es den Benchmark Launcher um zu sehen wie lange CPU und GPU für das Rendern unterschiedlicher Szenen brauchen. Meine CPU schneidet ganz schlecht ab, während meine GPU sich im Mittelfeld aufhält. Interessant wird es zu sehen ob meine neue Hardware bei gleicher GPU trotzdem die Renderzeit beschleunigen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch die CPU und Mainboard Temperaturen während des Blender Benchmark


Ich wünsche dann noch viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!

Liebe Grüße
Jerem1ah


----------



## Elrank (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, liebe Community und Team.
Ich stelle hier die Dame "Legion" vor. Diese betagte Lady hat bereits ihren Dienst im Jahr 2014 aufgenommen.

Ausgewählte Produkte - Pimp my PC 2020​SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Folgende Produkte sollen zusätzlich erstanden und verbaut werden​Arbeitsspeicher: ADATA XPG Spectrix D50 RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-20-20
SSD 1: ADATA XPG Spectrix S40G 1TB, M.2
Kühlpaste, Schrauben und Kleinmaterial zur Montage.

Derzeitiger Systeminhalt​Mainboard: Asus Rampage V Extreme (Intel X-99, Haswell-E)
CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K @ 3,30 Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 (einschl. Mounting Kit)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Super JetStream 4 GB GDDR5
SSD 1: Samsung SSD XP941 256GB
SSD 2:  Crucial CT512MX100SSD1 SSD 512GB
Netzteil: 650W BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10
Physikalisches Laufwerk: LG CH12NS30 BluRay Combo
Lüfter Seite: 1x NZXT Gehäusezubehör Lüfter 120 mm, 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 120 mm
Lüfter Hinten: 1x NZXT Gehäusezubehör Lüfter 120 mm
Lüfter Dach: 1x NZXT Gehäusezubehör Lüfter 200 mm
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big Tower - schwarz

Umrüstplanung​Das System wurde die letzten 6 Jahre nicht aufgerüstet oder anderweitig verändert, der Speicherplatz zunehmend knapp - aber auch hier "auf bessere Zeiten" gehofft. Eine radikale Auffrischung wie hier mit Pimp my PC angeboten wird, wäre allerdings eine ideale Gelegenheit die betagte Dame nun anzupacken. Hierbei werden, wie oben erwähnt, zusätzlich Arbeitsspeicher (nach Test der alten) und ein neues Netzteil noch verbaut. Das eigentliche "Aufrüstwerk" wird vor Ort durchgeführt - also es soll nicht an die Pcgh gesendet werden.

Vorstellung Computer​Guten Tag meine Herren und verwandte Damen, ich bin die Legion - ein Workstation Computer, erbaut vor etwas mehr als 6 Jahren. Seitdem habe ich besonders eines oft erlebt - Umzüge meiner schwarzen Hülle an viele seltsame Standorte. So stand ich von Raumecken ohne große Luftzufuhr zwischen Schränken bis auf große Schränke direkt unter der Decke - so wirklich zufrieden war meine Besitzerin jedoch nie. Erst nach letztem Umbau des Schlafzimmers in ein Wohnzimmer habe ich endlich den Schreibtisch und dauerhaften Platz erhalten welcher mir doch zusteht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seitenansicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frontansicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man das Innenleben mit den oben genannten Bauteilen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Oktober 2020)

Dann will ich doch auch mal:

Aktuelle Hardware:

Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 @ 3,3Ghz
Asus H61M-A/USB3
2 x 8 GB DDR 1600er
AMD RX 550
HITACHI HDS721010CLA330 1TB Festplatte
verbaut in einem alten Miditower von PackardBell, welcher weder Frontaudio noch USB hat (defekt).

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:
SSD, um schneller booten und arbeiten zu können
Netzteil und Gehäuse, um Platz- und Leistungstechnisch Luft zu haben
CPU-Kühler, um einen neuen Prozessor (Ryzen 5 3600) in neuem Board (Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite) zu kühlen
Grafikkarte, um nach Aufrüstung von CPU, Board und Ram wieder ein "rundes" System zu erhalten.
CPU, Board und 16GB Ram werden in naher Zukunft so oder so gekauft. Wäre super, wenn sie auch gleich mit neuen Teilen zu einem vollständigem System ergänzt würden.

Die alten Teile würden dann den langsam siechenden PC der Lebensgefährtin ersetzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ich will auch mal was gewinnen 

Aufrüstbedarf habe ich zwar nicht, aber RAM und mehr SSD Speicher kann man immer gebrauchen und das Board würde ich schon mal für die kommende Aufrüstung auf Zen 3 gebrauchen. Zumindest falls Zen 3 wirklich schneller als Comet Lake in Spielen wird.

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 45 (12 Punkte übrig)

So sieht es aktuell aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Woche wird hoffentlich endlich der Wasserkühler für die 3090 geliefert...

Die restlichen Komponenten:
Intel Core i9 10900K
Asus Maximus XII Hero
32GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 C16
ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3090 OC
Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB
Samsung SSD 960 PRO 1TB
SanDisk Ultra 3D 2TB
be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 1200W
Fractal Design Define 7

Und dazu dann noch die Custom Wasserkühlung...


----------



## Sageoflatnam (19. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen,
ich würde auch gern meinen PC etwas "tunen" und zwar gern mit diesen Teilen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bisheriges System:
i7 6700K auf MSI Z170A Tomahawk
Thermalright HR02 Macho PCGH Ed.
16GB Hyper X 2133 RAM
Asus RTX 2070 OC
Adata Sata SSD 512 GB
4 HDDs zusammen 15TB Speicher
DVD Brenner
Thermaltake 675W Netzteil
Creatice SB X-Fi Xtreme Music
Nesteq MaxZero Lüftersteuerung
Antec Dark Fleet DF 85 Big Tower

Aufrüstgründe:
Ich liebäugele schon seit einiger Zeit auf einen AMD 3700X oder 3800 um das Sytem wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Den Prozessor würde ich dann entsprechend noch besorgen, den bisherigen Kühler ebenfalls übernehmen.
Da im aktuellen Board alle Lanes belegt sind habe ich noch keine M2-SSD was beim Wechsel endlich Zeit wird .
Hatte auch kurz über nen Graka Update nachgedacht aber da gehen zu viele Punkte bei drauf und die 2070 ist im Mom. für das was ich spiele (RPGs in 4K) noch schnell genug. Mein Antec Gehäuse ist zwar groß und auch die Kühlung durchaus OK, aber mittlerweile ist mir das zu laut und auch dieses brutalo Design gefällt mir heute nicht mehr, von daher wäre das Bequiet schon toll. Das Thermaltake Netzteil ist mittlerweile ca. 10 Jahre alt und Energiespartechnisch auch nicht mehr so aktuell, von daher das Bequiet....und da die neuen RTX 30er ja einen guten Schluck vom Saft nehmen würde ich gern für die Zukunft gerüstet sein.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich auswählen würdet 
Und: weiter so, ihr leistet einen super Job )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weilsoistso (19. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion. Natürlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich ausgewählt werde Ich drücke aber auch allen anderen Teilnehmern fest die Daumen. Ich werfe hier meinen derzeitigen Rechner in den Ring, in dem folgende Komponenten verbaut sind:

Mainboard: ASUS ROG Strix B450-E-Gaming
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Kühler: Be Quiet Shadowrock 3
RAM: 2*8GB Crucial Ballistix 3200
Netzteil: Be Quiet 600Watt
GPU: Gigabyte RX Vega 56
Gehäuse: Coller Master Master Box lite
SSD1: Kingston 480GB M.2 SSD NVME
SSD2: Samsung Evo Plus 500GB M.2 SSD NVME
HDD: 1TB 

Der jetzige PC war mehr oder weniger ein "Notkauf", da der alte Rechner der Meinung war kurzfristig in Flammen aufzugehen... Da ich plane langfristig in WQHD bzw. 4K zu zocken. habe ich mich für folgende Aufrüstkomponenten entschieden:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power11 CM 700 Watt(5Pkt.)
Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7Pkt.)
GPU: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32Pkt.)
Gesamt: 44/45 Pkt.

Geplant ist es in naher Zukunft die Anschaffung eines neuen Prozessors, je nach Preisniveau der neuen Ryzen CPUs einen von denen, oder ein Ryzen 9 3900X. Und die Erweiterung des Arbeitsspeichers auf 32GB.
Nochmals danke für die tolle Aktion. Euch allen einen schönen Tag und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Wintendo (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab mich jetzt endlich mal angemeldet um an dieser super Aktion teilzunehmen. Fand Die die letzten Jahre schon geil, war aber immer zu faul zum registrieren 
Mein aktueller Rechner ist ein Sammelsurium aus alten und geschenkten (auch alten) Teilen, der mir als FHD-Spieler immer gereicht hat. Nun ist aber das Ende erreicht und ich will mit einem neuen PC auch gleich auf WQHD umsteigen.

Aktuell verbaut:
Gehäuse NoName (bei meinem Bruder übrig gewesen)
BeQuiet PurePower 10 500w
Gigabyte B450M DS3H (bei meinem Bruder übrig gewesen)
Ryzen 2600
16GB G.Skil Aegis @3000Mhz
Red Dragon RX570 4G (Geschenk eines Freundes als der seine Mining Rigs zerlegt hat)
Samsung EVO 850 256GB
3x BeQuiet PureWings 2

Ausgesucht hab ich mir:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)

Mein Plan ist folgender:
Netzteil, RAM und CPU mitnehmen und im Frühjahr auf einen Ryzen 3700X umsteigen (Vielleicht auch 5000er-Serie, mal schauen). Beim Netzteil muss ich schauen ob´s reicht und wenn nicht hat mein Bruder bestimmt was rumliegen .
Auf jeden Fall sollen beim Neuen die Kabel endlich mal sauber verlegt werden! Auf den Fotos kann man sehen, dass ich das bisher immer "hust" praktisch gesehen hab... 

Ich wünsch Euch allen auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei der Verlosung und den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit den neuen Komponenten!! 

Grüße


Edit:
Aus privaten Gründen werd ich die nächsten Wochen weder Zeit für Arbeiten am PC und den zugehörigen Text fürs Forum noch Geld für einen neuen Monitor haben, deshalb möchte ich mich hiermit von der Verlosung ausnehmen. 
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder. Allen Anderen drück ich die Daumen!!!


----------



## remus45 (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab schon das ganze Jahr auf die Aufrüstaktion gewartet  Da ich mit meinem* 10-Jahre* alten Westmere noch immer zufrieden bin, möchte ich mich zunächst meiner Grafikkarte widmen.
Außerdem kann man nie genug Speicher haben.

Meine aktuelle Konfig:

CPU: Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4,5GHz
Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (Custom mount)
MB: Asus ROG Rampage II Extreme
RAM: 22GB DDR3-1600
GPU: MSI  GTX 1070 Gaming X
NT: Corsair RMX650
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M
SSD1: Crucial BX500 240GB
SSD2: Intel 320 120GB
SSD3: Corsair MP510


Mein Wunsch:

_SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freshteff (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

toll, dass es die Aktion auch dieses Jahr wieder gibt.
Das steckt momentan in meinem PC:

Ryzen 5 3600
Asus Prime B350 Plus
GSkill Flare X 2x8GB DDR4 2400
Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+
Seasonic Focus GX 750
1x Crucial MX500 250GB M.2
1xCrucial MX 500 1TB 2,5"
1x WD Blue 4TB 3,5"
1x Seagate Firecuda 2TB 3,5"
1x PCI (nicht Express) Wlan Karte
Alles steckt in einem be quiet Pure Base 500

Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten zum Aufrüsten entschieden:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 33 Punkte von 45 (12 Punkte übrig)

Kurze Erklärung wieso, weshalb, warum:
Ich habe mich bewusst dagegen entschieden die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten, erstens weil ich mit der Leistung der Vega noch absolut zufrieden bin, zweitens weil ich keine kompetitiven online Multiplayer spiele bei denen es auf hohe Fps Werte ankommt, und drittens weil ich gerne noch die kommenden AMD Radeon Karten abwarten möchte.
Für den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mich entschieden, weil das aktuelle Kit während der ,,Speicherkrise" 2017 gekauft wurde, und 2400 MHz definitiv nicht optimal sind, besonders für Ryzen. Einerseits würde der Sprung auf 3600MHz die CPU Leistung ein gutes Stück anheben, und 32GB können auch für die Zukunft nicht schaden.
Obwohl ich erst kürzlich eine 1TB SSD für einen vernünftigen Preis gekauft habe, würde ich auf die 2TB Nvme SSD aufrüsten, denn genug SSD Speicherplatz kann man nie haben  Außerdem ist vielleicht auch die Höhere Geschwindigkeit gegenüber SATA als Bootlaufwerk hilfreich.
Das gewählte X570 Unify Mainboard ist natürlich ein ganz schön großes Kaliber für einen Ryzen 5 3600, trotzdem habe ich mich dafür entschieden, denn es ist ein tolles Mainboard mit üppiger High-end Ausstattung wie schnellem Wlan und Bluetooth bereits integriert, viele M.2 Slots etc.
Außerdem bildet es mit der starken Spannungsversorgung eine solide Basis für zukünftige Upgrades. Ein solches Upgrade welches ich in Zukunft eventuell durchführe wäre z.B. ein Ryzen 9 3900X oder vielleicht sogar ein Ryzen aus der kommenden 5000er Serie.

Ein paar Punkte habe ich noch übrig, aber da ich mit dem Rest meines Systems glücklich bin, gibt es für mich keinen Grund dort auch noch aufzurüsten.
Zu guter Letzt bleibt mir nur noch allen Teilnehmern viel Glück zu wünschen.
P.S: Alles Gute an die Redaktion zu 20 Jahren PCGH


----------



## torojan (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Rechner mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen ist, würde ich gern mal wieder grundlegend aufrüsten. Mit Hilfe von PCGH sollte das upgrade gelingen.

mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
RAM: 2x 8GB DDR3 2400MHz Corsair Vengeance
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-V
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 4GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
SSD: Samsung 830 256GB + Samsung 850EVO 1TB
Netzteil: CoolerMaster Silent Pro 500W

meine Wunschkomponentnen sind:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

zusatzlich würde ich mir folgende Komponenten selbst besorgen:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-10400F - hat mich wegen dem Top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und dem geringen Stromverbrauch überzeugt
Grafikkarte:  Geforce RTX3080 - um das gesparte Geld "sinnvoll" anzulegen

Liebe Grüße ans PCGH Team
macht weiter so


----------



## MrJazz (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

die Aktion hätte kein besseres Timing haben können:  Seit ich mir Ende letzten Jahres endlich mal wieder einen neuen Gaming-PC gegönnt habe (der letzte war 9 Jahre alt) und diesen das erste Mal selbst zusammengebaut habe (Danke an PCGH!), bin ich im PC-Gaming und Hardware Fieber. Doch vor allem bei der Grafikkarte musste ich letzes Jahr sparen, da mein Budget recht eng war. Die Performance-Lücken würde ich jetzt jedoch gerne schließen.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Pulse
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 
MSI B450-A Pro 
512GB Intel 660P M.2

Mein Upgrade-Traum:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:
Meine Grafikkarte ist eindeutig das schwächste Glied in meiner aktuellen Konfiguration, daher habe ich hier die meisten Punkte investiert. Da nvidia's 30er-Generation einiges an Strom frisst, habe ich mich für ein größeres Netzteil entschieden. Ein erweitereter RAM sowie effiziente und leise Gehäuselüfter runden das Gaming-Paket ganz wunderbar ab. 

Beste Grüße an die PCGH-Redaktion und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer/-innen!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardbase87 (19. Oktober 2020)

So langsam muss ich auch mal aufrüsten um meinen Monitor richtig zu befeuern 


Derzeit verbaut:

Ryzen 7 1700
X370 Gigabyte Gaming K7 
KFA2 GTX 1080 
Crucial 32GB  3200 MHz
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB
Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX 


Pimp my PC 2020 Teile:

3x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 > 3 Punkte
MSI B550 Tomahawk > 7 Punkte
MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC > 32 Punkte

Gesamt: 42 Punkte


Will heuer auf Ryzen 5000 aufrüsten und da reicht mir ein B550 Mainboard, die zusätlichen Lüfter für etwas mehr Airflow wegen Ram oc und die Grafikkarte für mehr FPS . Den Arbeitsspeicher hab ich schon mal vorsorglich aufgerüstet auf 32GB.


----------



## merkur1978 (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schreibe gemeinsam mit meinem Sohn Luca, der vor kurzem mein "Ur"-altes System (10 Jahre) zusammen mit mir general-überholt hat, aber welches natürlich trotz Übertaktung in aktuelleren Games sehr an seine Grenzen kommt:

_Aktuelle Konfiguration:_
CPU: AMD Phenom II 945 - übertaktet auf 3,7 Ghz Core, 2600 Mhz Uncore
MB: Biostar TA790GX A2+
RAM: 6 GB DDR 2 - 1066 Mhz
Grafik: AMD-Radeon HD 5770 1GB - übertaktet auf 880/2660Mhz (GPU/GDDR5)
SSD: OCZ 60GB
HDD: 2x Seagate 2GB
Netzteil: Corsair CX430

Wir würden das aktuelle Gehäuse (Cooler Master ATC-220) weiter nutzen und eine CPU gerne selbst beisteuern (z.B. Ryzen 1600AF-Ryzen 3600 je nach übrigem Taschengeld).
Als Basis für das Upgrade würden speziell auf zukünftige Upgrade-Fähigkeit mit einem soliden B550-Mainboard (mit WiFi) + 16GB DDR4-3200 und effizientem, kraftvollen Netzteil achten wollen.
Das Zuckerl obendrauf wäre natürlich die RX 5700 XT, welche auch die nächsten Jahre noch sehr solide zocken sollte ;o)

_Anbei das Wunsch-Upgrade:_
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Herzlichen Dank für die Chance und beste Grüße,

Luca und Mirko




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## franzmeier1 (19. Oktober 2020)

Huhu, 
Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Traum wäre es irgendwann ein ITX- Gehäuse zu kaufen und daher wäre das Motherboard perfekt. Natürlich ist die Grafikkarte für so ein vorhaben wahrscheinlich zu massiv, aber bis ich das vorhaben umsetze, wer weiß was da so passiert. 

Mein System besteht aus:
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600
Motherboard: Gigabyte Aorus Elite B450
Prozessor: Der gute Ryzen 5 3600 (den ich dann auch ins neue Motherboard "knalle")
Grafikkarte: Auf dem Bild ist es Momentan eine GTX 970 einer Freundin, da meine GTX 1660 als defek weggeschickt wurde zum Händler.
CPU Kühler: Da hab ich die Wahl zwischen dem Dark Rock TF oder Xilence LQ240, wie ich Lust habe. 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB an Hyper Fury X 3200Mhz
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 700Watt
Festplatten hab ich 2HDD's, 1SSD und 1 M.2 NVME.
Und Lüfter hab ich zu viele noch rumliegen. Damit glaub ich habe ich alles wichtige genannt. 

Den Einbau krieg ich alleine hin, weil es gibt nix besseres für mich, als an einem gemütlichen Abend am PC was zu machen


----------



## Rosinenkuchen (19. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend liebes PCGH Team.

Ich schraube seit über 20 Jahren an meinen selbst zusammen gebauten PC's herum, da hat mir eure Zeitschrift doch das eine oder andere Mal geholfen .

Ich verfolge seit der Erstausgabe die PCGH und sie ist immer ihr Geld wert.

Letztes Jahr habe ich auch schon am Pimp my PC teilgenommen und hatte geschrieben, dass ich aufrüsten will. Das habe ich auch getan, nur hat es leider nicht mehr für eine aktuelle Grafikkarte gereicht .

Das würde ich mit eurer Hilfe gerne ändern.

Hier meine aktuelle Hardware im Detail:

CPU: CPU Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU-Kühler: Artic Liquid Freezers II 240
Board: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra
Ram: 2 x 16GB  Crucial DDR4-3200 CL16
Grafikkarte: INNO3D GeForce® GTX 1080Ti iCHill X3 ULTRA 11GB
Netzteil: 800 Watt Super Flower Golden Green Modular 80+ Gold
Soundkarte: On Board
SSD: Samsung EVO M2 500 GB, Samsung EVO 500GB, Crucial 480GB und M2 Crucial P1 500 GB
HDD: 1TB WD, 1TB Samsung, 2TB Samsung  Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange mit 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (140mm)
Bildschirm: Samsung U28E590D


Hier meine Wunschliste:

MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G
(42 Punkte)
3x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 120 mm (3  Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Lüfter würde ich an der Wasserkühlung ersetzen mit den Silent Wings, vielleicht läuft er dann noch ein bisschen ruhiger.

Ich würde dann einige Tests bezüglich der Abwärmeentwicklung im Gehäuse und an den Komponenten bei Dauerbelastung, während einer Runde BF V und PUBG vor und nach dem Upgrade (mittels Oberflächeninfrarotthermometer), durchführen.

Natürlich würde ich auch ein Paar Benchmarks mit dem guten alten 3DMark dokumentieren (vorher und nachher).


Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Steven aka Rosinenkuchen


----------



## masusamax (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH

Mein Wunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazuholen würde ich:

Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt 
Einen Ryzen 5000, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich den 5800X oder den 5900X nehme
Je nach CPU dann auch einen stärkeren Kühler. 

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: i7 7700K
Mainboard: MSI Z 270 Gaming M5
RAM: 16 GB Gskill Trident Z 3200
CPU - Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W -> müsste ein stärkeres kaufen mit mehr GPU anschlüssen
Festplatten: 256 GB SSD und 1 TB HDD
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Fractal Design und 3x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB
Monitor: AOC AG271UG


----------



## MrUnknown11 (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

seit Tagen liegen schon die Seiten 102 und 103 der aktuellen Zeitschrift offen auf meinem Schreibtisch und sind auch schon ziemlich vollgemalt. Ich freue mich bei der Pimp my PC Aktion 2020 mitzumachen. Es war wieder ein toller Zeitvertreib die beste Kombination aus den Komponenten auszuknobeln. Die Auswahl der Komponeten ist wieder super und bietet viel Freiraum. Leider habe ich Aktion von 2019 verpasst 
Mein aktuelles System, mit dem ich mich bewerbe, ist mein erster PC aus dem Jahre 2017. Dies war mein erster PC den ich in Eigenregie gebaut habe.

Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 7600K 4x 3.80GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock 3 Tower Kühler
*Mainboard:* Asus Prime Z270-P Intel Z270
*RAM:* 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
*GPU:* Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Strix 6GB OC
*Datenträger:* 3x SSD (2x 512GB, 1x 256 GB), 1x HDD (1 TB)
*Netzteil:* 650 Watt Corsair RMx Series RM650x Modular 80+ Gold
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Dark Base 900 gedämmt Big Tower
*Laufwerk:* LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer
*Sonstiges:* ASUS PCE-AC56 Wireless Adapter

Generell kann ich mit diesem System soweit noch soweit alle gängigen Spiele spielen. Mit Einschränkungen bei der Grafikeinstellung natürlich. Bei der FPS-Rate bin ich mich mit der GTX 1060 nicht mehr vorne mit dabei. Hier ist ein Ersatz schon überfällig Dies ist auch der Grund für meine Teilnahme an der neuen Pimp my PC Aktion von PCGH. Mit der Auffrischung des Innenlebens meines PC's, könnte ich unbesorgt in die Spielezukunft blicken und die Leistungsgrenzen meines jetzigen Systems hinter mir lassen.

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


- *Mainboard*: Für mich war klar, dass mein nächster Prozessor von AMD kommen wird. Deshalb standen für mich in der Auswahl das B550 Tomahawk und das MEG X570 Unify. Nach langem Knobbeln wurde es dann das Unify, obwohl es mehr Punkte kostet. Hier war weniger der Chipsatz ausschlaggebend, sondern eher, dass es schon WLAN mitbringt und es mit der Note 1,83 in der Wertetabelle bei den Mainboards sehr gut dasteht.
- *Grafikkarte*: Bei dem Thema Grafikkarten bleibe ich Nvidia treu und habe mich daher für die RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio entschieden. Eigentlich wollte ich bei der GPU auch auf AMD umsteigen. Jedoch war der Punkteunterschied zu der X5700 XT sehr gering, dafür aber das EpP-Ratio (Euro pro Punkt) der RTX um einiges besser. Deshalb wurde es die RTX 2070S.
Um das Punkte-Budget zu schonen, entschied ich mich gegen die RTX 3070, obwohl diese beim EpP-Ratio nochmals besser dasteht. Die RTX 2070S sollte mir dennoch die nächste Jahre einen guten Dienst erweisen.
- *SSD*: Da ich bisher noch keinen M2 SSD besitze, investiere ich hier 6 Punkte für 1TB. Auch weil mir auf meinen Festplatten langsam der Platz ausgeht.
- *Lüfter-Sets*: In meinem Dark Base 900 ist noch Platz für ein Lüfter-Upgrade, deshalb entschied ich mich zum Schluss noch für ein Set SilentWings 3.


*Eigenleistung:*
- Im Zuge dieser Aktion würde ich, im Falle eines Gewinnes, zusätzlich noch einen neuen CPU kaufen. Dies wäre dann ein AMD Ryzen 7 3700X. 8-Kerner, Leistung und noch ein top Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, was will man mehr.
- Als RAM würden sich dem Ryzen 7 ein 32 GB G-Skill Trident Z Neo Set (3600 Mhz,CL 16) hinzugesellen.
- Das Gehäuse würde dann auch noch ein kleines Upgrade in Form eines PSU Shroud und einem Seitenfenster bekommen. Dies waren in der Rev1 des Gehäuses nicht enthalten. Zusätzlich würde noch vertikaler GPU-Halter folgen, damit man präsentieren kann was man verbaut hat.
Damit sollte ich auf jeden Fall gut gerüstet für die Zukunft sein

Falls sich das PCGH-Team fragt was ich dann mit meinen ganzen ersetzen Komponenten mache, dann habe ich da schon eine Antwort dafür. Mit den ausgetauschten Komponenten würde ich einen Spiel-PC für die LAN-Parties aufbauen. Denn jeder der ein Dark Base 900 besitzt weiß was für ein Brocken das ist. Und deshalb hätte ich gerne ein kompakteres und leichteres System. Der Plan wäre ein Pure Base 500DX zu kaufen, altes Mainboard + CPU + GPU ziehen dann um und dann wäre der Zweit-PC fast schon fertig.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und nochmal ein Dank an PCGH
Viele Grüße


----------



## joni209 (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH,

in meinem aktuellen PC befinden sich folgende Komponenten:

- Intel Core i7 8700K
- Nvidia GTX 1070ti
- Asus ROG Z370E-Gaming
- 32 GiB G.Skill Trident Z RGB, 3600Mhz, CL16
- Fractal Design Define R6
- Corsair H115i-Pro
- Be-Quiet Straight Power 11 750W
(- ein Bluray Laufwerk)

Da meine Grafikkarte kein Raytracing bietet, und im Vergleich zum auch heute noch recht flotten
8700K ziemlich veraltet ist,  denke ich, sollte die Karte mal ersetzt werden. Raytracing bräuchte ich hauptsächlich nicht zum zocken, sondern zum Rendern mit der Optix Render Funktion in Blender.  Diese benutzt die zusätzlichen
Rechenkerne einer Raytracing fähigen GPU. Außerdem sind im Gehäuse noch die vormontierten Lüfter verbaut.

Selber würde ich eventuell ein neues Gehäuse kaufen, da nach den Angaben des Gehäuseherstellers
die Grafikkarte nur knapp ins Gehäuse reinpasst und ich Gehäuse mit einer Mesh Front gut finde, da diese
ja bessere Kühlung durch den besseren Airflow bieten.

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären also:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grüße

Jonas


----------



## Mikthrasil (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
mein PC ist mittlerweile 5 Jahre alt und war damals etwas unüberlegt zusammengestellt und gekauft. Dementsprechend ist das Grundgerüst längst aus der Zeit und der PC ist auch viel zu laut.
Einen Teil der Komponenten konnte ich schon erneuern, aber das Gehäuse ist viel zu klein und instabil und die Lüfteranlage sind definitiv nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Gehäuse:    Aerocool V3X Advance Evil Blue
Netzteil:    Xilence XP600R6 600 Watt Netzteil
Mainboard:    MSI Z170-A Pro, Intel Z170
Prozessor:    Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.2GHz
Cooler:    Alpenföhn Sella
RAM Speicher:    16GB OC DDR4-RAM PC-2400 (4x 4GB)
Grafikkarte:    Gigabyte GeForce® RTX 2060 SUPER™ WINDFORCE OC 8G
Festplatte:    Patriot Viper VPN100 M.2 512 GB
Soundkarte:    ASUS Xonar DX 7.1


Meine Wunschkomponenten sind daher:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Chance bekäme meinen alten Rechner rundum zu erneuern und dann im Anschluss noch einen neuen Prozessor und neues Mainboard einzubauen.

Viele Grüße,
Mik


----------



## Jojo-Rojo (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
bei so einer schönen Gelegenheit werde ich doch glatt vom Passivleser zum Forenmitglied. Mein Selbstbau von 2014 ähnelt in verschiedener Hinsicht einem Staubsauger (Staubsammelmenge, Lautstärke, Fähigkeit Cyberpunk 2077 abzuspielen), es wird Zeit für ein Upgrade.

Damals wie heute ist nicht das absolute Maximum an fps das Ziel, sondern eine Hardware-Kombi mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, die mich ein paar Jahre entspannt zocken lässt. Meine Wunschliste sieht folgendermaßen aus:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Um für die nächsten Jahre gewappnet zu sein, führt kein Weg am Austausch von Grafikkarte und CPU (wird selbstständig aufgerüstet) vorbei. Damit sind nicht nur ein neues Mainboard und Netzteil fällig, sondern auch ein Gehäuse, in das diese ganzen Späße hineinpassen - vor allem der CPU-Kühler brachte mich damals ins Schwitzen (...und warum nur habe ich damals auf Staubfilter verzichtet?!). Zu guter Letzt möchte ich noch HDD gegen SSD tauschen, um in diesem Jahrzehnt anzukommen. Damit sind 44 Punkte belegt, ein Anstandspunkt bleibt übrig.

Dazu kommen noch die selbstständig ersetzten Komponenten, um den Rechner endgültig zum Schiff des Theseus zu machen:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B (oder vergleichbar)
RAM: 16GB DDR4 irgendein 3000+ (da wende ich mich im Falle des Falls vertrauensvoll an den PCGH-Ratgeber)

Momentan verbaut (von 2014, ca 600€):
CPU: AMD FX-6300
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper103 (mit anderem (BeQuiet-)Lüfter)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
RAM: 4x4GB DDR3-1866
GPU: Sapphire R9 280 OC Dual-X Boost
Festplatte: WD 1TB HDD
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M 550W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Versa G2
Gehäuselüfter: Cooler Master R4-S2S-12AK-GP
Laufwerk: LG GH24NS


Liebe Grüße
Jojo


----------



## Rosemaki (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,


schön das ihr auch 2020 6 Pc Bastler glücklich machen könnt. Allen Auserwählten die ihre Wunschkomponenten erhalten werden sage ich schon einmal Glückwunsch.





Hier ist die Auswahl der Komponenten die ich mir wünschen würde:











Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 24 Punkte von 45 (21 Punkte übrig)





Mein aktuelles System:





Ryzen 5 2600x


Patriot Viper 16 GB Ram


Msi B450 Gaming Plus Max


Corsair MP 510 NVME 240GB


Crucial 500MX 250GB


Radeon 550 2 GB Sapphire


System Power 9 400W


Arctic freezer 34 E-Sport Duo


2x Pure wings 2 Front 140mm


1x Arctic Bionix 140mm Rear


Alles im Be Quiet Silent Base 601





Meine Auswahl ist auf die zukunfts Sicherheit ausgelegt. Die Auswahl scheint evt. Sehr bescheiden, aber bei dem was ich mit meinen Rechner mache ( Musikproduktion und ein wenig Onlinegaming wie LOTRO) ist die Austattung mehr als aureichend mit den Wunschkomponenten. Da ich vorhabe die 3000er Serie der Ryzen CPU zu überspringen würde ein 500er Chipsatzboard genau richtig kommen. Der Sprung von meiner 550er Radeon auf die 5500er solltte enorm sein.


----------



## Terrorizer (20. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen,

da ich leider noch eine ältere Grafikkarte habe aber soweit mit meinen Komponenten zufrieden bin, bewerbe ich mich für die Aufrüstung auf folgende Komponenten:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prozessor wird erst Ende diesen oder Anfang nächsten Jahres aufgerüstet, momentan kommt leider meine Grafikkarte GTX1080 an ihr Limit, daher muss diese zuerst aufgerüstet werden und da die Verfügbarkeit gerade Mist ist, hoffe ich das ich hier einmal Glück habe.

So please, pimp this PC!


----------



## centz (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
seit ich meinen ersten PC, ein damals ausrangierter Office-Rechner, bekommen habe, wurde dieser immer wieder nach und nach aufgerüstet. Immer mal, wenn ich genug gespart hatte, gab es was neues. Leider waren wie es in der Jugend so ist, nie große Investitionen möglich. 
Meine Größter Stolz war eine gebrauchte GTX690 für 250€. Diese hat mir lange gute Dienste geleistet und wurde schließlich von der jetzigen GTX1070 ersetzt. 

Bestellt ist jetzt mein nächster großer Stolz eine MSI RTX3080 Gaming X Trio. Direkt am Release Tag, konnte ich noch eine Bestellung im Proshop auslösen, jedoch ist die Liefersituation ja leider bekannt.... 

In der Hoffnung das mein i7-6700K noch ausreichend Leistungsreserven hat um auf WQHD performen zu können, ist die Wahl auf die RTX3080 gegangen. 

Nun nachdem die Systemanforderungen für Watch Dogs Legion bekannt sind, sehe das leider nicht mehr. 

Als ich dies festgestellt habe, habe ich mich daran gemacht schon mal alles was geht aus meinem Prozessor her raus zu holen was geht. Er läuft nun stabil auf 4,6 GHz All Core - 1,3V mit max. 72 Grad Celsius. 


Um meinen PC nun endlich mal in allen Bereichen auf den neusten Stand zubringen und nicht immer nur in Teilbereichen gut aufgestellt zu sein, bewerbe ich mich hier. 

Da die neue Grafikkarte schon im „zu Lauf“ ist, Gott weiß wann sie kommt, ist meine Wahl auf folgende Komponenten gefallen. 


Meine Wunsch-Parts:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Für einen Leisen Betrieb und genug Platz, um auch meine Wasserkühlung in die Decke zu integrieren, hab ich mich für das Be Quiet! Dark Base 700 + drei Be Quiet! Silent Wings in 140mm, für einen hohen frisch Luft Durchsatz, entschieden. 

Dazu gibts für ausreichend Speicherplatz in Form der Adata XPG Spectrix S40G in 2 TB. Damit können endlich mal alle Spiele installiert bleiben und Steam freut sich mehr Speicher fressen zu können. 

Für die Ultimative Performance kommt das MSI MEG X570 Unify mit den Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 Riegeln zum Einsatz. Als Herz wird dazu noch zusätzlich der AMD Ryzen 9 3900X oder je nach Verfügbarkeit den Ryzen 7 5800X ergänzt. 
Gebändigt und ergänzt durch meine übrig gebliebenen Komponenten, bin ich gerüstet für die nächsten Jahre ohne bereits den nächsten Tausch planen zu müssen.  



Alle Komponenten die rausfliegen, gehen an meinem Cousin. Dem geht es wie mir in der Jugend und da unterstütze ich gern. 

Es würden also gleich zwei Glücklich gemacht werden. 


Ergänzend noch mein aktuelles System und was zusätzlich verbaut werden soll. Alle Umbauten werden von mir selbst durch geführt. 

Mein System:

CPU: Intel i7-6700K
Mainboard: Asus Z170-P
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x 8GB DDR4-2400
Speicher: 1x Samsung 850 Evo 250GB 
1x Corsair MP510 480GB M.2
1x Seagate 1TB HDD 
Grafik: Zotac GTX1070 AMP! Extreme
Gehäuse: Phanteks P400S 
Kühlung: 3x BeQuiet! Pure Wings 120mm
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240
Netzteil: Corsair TX750M


Zusätzlich ergänzt werden soll: 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X oder Ryzen 9 3900x 
Grafikkarte: MSI RTX3080 Gaming X Trio


----------



## onlinetk (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
jetzt bin ich schon seit Anfang der 2000er Print Leser (ok zwischendurch mal länger nicht) und kannte die Aktion bis dato noch nicht. Wie auf meinen Bildern nicht schwer zu erkennen ist mein PC mittlerweile etwas angestaubt (wurde aber nach dem Foto gleich sauber gemacht, der wird schon gepflegt) und der neue Flight Simulator verträgt sich wenig mit meiner CPU. Selbst wenn ich die Tausche wird die Grafikkarte wieder limitieren. Wenn ich es vernünftig aufrüsten will (AMD Zen3) dann ist die nächste Hürde mein DDR4 2133. Ein Teufelskreis… Vielleicht bleibe ich doch bei meinen alten Komponenten, oder ich bewerbe mich hiermit einfach mal bei pimp my PC und hoffe auf das große Los. Ja so machen wir das!

Warum macht das Aufrüsten bei mir Sinn? Der Flight Simulator braucht einfach top Hardware um richtig Spaß zu machen, andere Spiele nutze ich eigentlich nicht am PC, dafür fehlt mir die Zeit. Meine Hardware habe ich nun seit 5 Jahren, teilweise sogar länger.

*Dafür hier meine PC-Konfiguration:*


Antec Midi Tower (leider schon sehr alt und zerkratzt, schlechtes Kabelmanagement)
5x Bequiet Silent Wings USC
LG DVD Brenner
Icy Box 5,25“ Einbau für USB 3.0 und Multicardreader
Bequiet Dark Power Pro P9 750 Watt
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Intel Core i5 6600K @ 4,7Ghz
Noctua NH-U14 GC Extreme Wärmeleitpaste
32GB Kingston HyperX Fury 2133@2800
EVGA GeForce 1070 FTW
Samsung 970EVO 500GB PCI-E M2
OCZ Agility 3 60GB
WD Green 2TB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum sollte ausgerechnet ich gewinnen? Ja die Frage stelle ich mir auch, zumal ich noch nie was gewonnen habe außer ein paar wenige Mal 10€ im Lotto. Einmal weil ich mit Garantie einen sehr ausführlichen Bericht schreiben werde, mit etlichen Fotos und mit einem Gewinn würden hier gleich zwei Menschen happy sein. Davon würde mein Stiefsohn profitieren und endlich vernünftig sein Bus- und Landwirtschaftssimulator spielen können. Der nutzt noch meinen alten Core2Quad Q9550 mit 5GB Ram (ein Riegel hat sich verabschiedet) und meiner alten GTX480. All diese Komponenten habe ich bis zum Erwerb meines 6600K und der GTX1070 selbst genutzt. Wie man sieht rüste ich sehr selten auf, zumal mein Geld eher meinem 2-Jährigen Sohn zugutekommt als meinem PC.



*Hier nun die Liste meines Hardwaretraum:

RAM:*_ Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)_
*Gehäuse:*_ Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)_
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:*_ MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)_

*Gesamt:*_ 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_

*Ich plane mein System generell auf zu rüsten. Hier sind folgende Komponenten geplant:*


_Asus B550 ROG Gaming-F_
_AMD Ryzen 7 5800 _


Die Wahl der Komponenten war nicht einfach, das Angebot ist einfach zu verlockend. Nach Tage langen probieren mit dem Konfigurator ist das halt dabei rausgekommen.


*Der RAM*: Für ein Ryzen System ist der 2133er RAM einfach zu langsam, selbst die 2800Mhz OC würden unnötig bremsen. Für ein Neukauf ist mir schnellerer RAM im Verhältnis zum Preis zu teuer. Außerdem würde dann hier mein Stiefsohn davon profitieren, dass er für sein System, das er gebraucht zu Weihnachten bekommt (Ryzen 1600/2600, Asus B450 Prime Plus und geplanten 16GB) meinen alten HyperX Speicher bekommt und somit mehr für weniger hat. Eigentlich sollte es erst das Tomahawk Board werden, aber das hat mir zu wenig Phasen und für das X570 reicht das Punktebudget nicht.
*Das Gehäuse* weil meins einfach mittlerweile grottig ist und ein neuer PC im alten Gehäuse macht weniger Spaß, zumal auch hier das alte Gehäuse dann an meinen Stiefsohn geht da seins echt alt ist. Da waren damals noch meine Athlon 64 verbaut. Das Bequiet Gehäuse ist einfach wunderbar aufgeräumt, gut belüftet und die Qualität bei Bequiet ist einfach überzeugend.
*Die RTX3070* natürlich der brachialen Mehrleistung meiner GTX1070 gegenüber und ich ohne Gewinnspiel erstmal keine neue Karte kaufen werde. Erst recht nicht in der Preisklasse. Leider gibt es bei Grafikkarten kein Preisverfall mehr wie früher. Das rückt eine RTX3070 in weiter Ferne. Meine GTX1070 würde auch hier an meinen Stiefsohn gehen und somit sein Taschengeld schonen.
Ich hoffe den Redakteuren hier etwas Einblick über meine Gedanken gegeben zu haben und hoffe mal guten Gewissens auf einen Schreibtisch voll mit PC Teilen (insbesondere ADATA RAM Kit, MSI RTX3070 und ein tolles neues Gehäuse, wobei das Gehäuse wirklich das „i“ Tüpfelchen ist) um diese entsprechend der neuen Konfiguration wieder zusammen zusetzen. Deswegen: *PCGH PIMP MY PC!*


----------



## Hamsterrad (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und Danke für diese Aktion,

ich versuch mal aktiv mein Glück bei "Pimp my PC" und bin diesmal nicht nur Leser 


Mein* Aufrüstpfad* besteht aus folgenden Komponenten

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Um das große System-Upgrade auch nutzen zu können, wird von meiner Seite der *Ryzen 7 3700X* gekauft, ebenso ein *neues Win10 Pro* 64bit SB. Der Arbeitsspeicher ist relativ neu und passt in das neue Board. Zusammenbau der Komponenten erfolgt durch mich, da ich schon mehrere Systeme erfogreich und lauffähig aufgebaut habe.  

Mein *aktuelles System* beinhaltet:

 Allround-Monitor: Lenovo C32q-20 WQHD AMD FreeSync ™ Technologie
Gamermonitor:  Asus VG248 FHD
Prozessor Intel i7-6700K @Stock
CPU-Kühler Corsair H80i V2
Mainboard GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
RAM 32GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 
Grafikkarte Gigabyte 980ti Windforce 6 GB
Systemplatte SSD 250 GB Samsung 850 EVO (Win10 home 64bit)
Datenplatten HDD: 2x 2 TB HDD Samsung,8 TB Hitachi Ultrastar 
Gehäuse Antec S10
Netzteil Xilence Performance X 850W

Vom System-Upgrade erhoffe ich mir einen enormen Leistungsschub, um neuere Games auch in WQHD spielen zu können. Der WQHD-Monitor ist kein Gamer-Monitor, aber durchaus nutzbar für Ego-Shooter.  Ältere Games wie Borderlands 2 laufen gut mit der 980ti, aber Borderlands 3 ist in Ultra Qualität nicht mehr spielbar. 

Wenn die Leistung der Grafikkarte stimmt, und das tut sie bei der MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X, kann mann auch mal über ein neuen Gamermonitor nachdenken. 4K ist noch kein Thema für mich, da mir persönlich zu hochpreisig.

Im Zusammenspiel mit dem  MSI MEG X570 Unify Mainboard als Top-Unterbau mit der tollen Ausstattung, kommt auch die volle Geschwindigkeit der neuen SSD Adata XPG Spectrix S40G zur Geltung. Ich finde das Design und die RGB-Beleuchtung der Adata XPG Spectrix S40G echt gelungen. Sollte sich ganz gut mit dem jetzigen RAM ergänzen.

Komplettiert wird das Upgrade durch die leise und leistungsstarke CPU-Kühlung Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm. Meine jetzige Kühlung ist doch etwas zu laut, wenn die Außentemperaturen sehr sommerlich sind, oder ich die CPU höher takte.

Anbei ein Foto meines jetzigen Setups. Den blauen Gehäuselüfter aus einem Lian Li-Gehäuse mit adaptierten Gehäusefüßen werde ich für das neue Setup entfernen. Sieht doch etwas grobschlächtig aus, funktioniert aber  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Allen Teilnehmern ganz viel Glück!


----------



## Rubmary (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

wie jeder hier bin ich begeisterter PC-Spieler und seit rund zwei Jahr mit GIS (Geoinformationssystem) arbeitstechnisch beschäftigt. Daher nehme ich sehr gerne an der Aktion teil und stelle meinen aktuellen PC erst einmal vor, komme dann zur Beschreibung, folge daraufhin mit der Auflistung der Komponenten ab und schließe dann mit meinen Benchmarks ab:


*Mein aktueller Rechner:*

_Mainboard_: ASRock H81M-DGS

_CPU_: Intel i5 4570

_CPU-Kühler_: Intel-Boxed Kühler

_RAM_: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3

_Grafikkarte_: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G

_Festplatten_: 2 TB HDD + 128 GB SSD

_Gehäuse_: BitFenix Neos

_Netzteil_: be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt

_Monitor_: AOC G2460PF, 24", 144 Hz


Die Basis meines PC war zu Beginn ein selbstgebauter Office-PC, daher die doch recht kleine SSD. Da jedoch ich schon immer Konsolen im Hause waren wurde der PC auch zügig mit einer Grafikkarte zum Spielen ergänzt. Die Erste, eine GTX 560 ti, war zu dem Zeitpunkt vollkommen ausreichend, verabschiedete sich jedoch nach einigen Monaten. Die GTX 970 ist somit die Zweite. Anfang des Jahres habe ich zudem dann super günstig auf einen i5 aufgerüstet habe. Nun möchte ich im Bereich der Lautstärke auch nachbessern, das und Weiteres nun in folgenden Erläuterungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*MSI* – AMD-Mainboard & AMD-Grafikkarte

Für seinen ersten Zweck, also Browsen, Videos gucken und Office-Betrieb ist der PC natürlich mehr als ausreichend. Beim Spielen ist dies abhängig vom Spiel noch gegeben, teilweise leidet die Bildrate dann unter der CPU, aber auch langsam unter der GPU, wie später in den Benchmarks gezeigt wird. Es müssen zwangsläufig nicht die höchsten Grafikeinstellungen sein, das wäre zu viel erwartet, ein flüssiges und schönes Bild soll trotzdem möglich sein. Da ich GIS für Analysen im europäischen Raum verwende, bspw. mit Corine Land Cover, weiteren Datenbanken und vielen Layern, ist der 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher fast immer am Limit. Somit wird der Rest der Daten direkt von der Festplatte geladen, was die Berechnung noch langsamer macht. Optimaler Weise ist für GIS ein Kern für maximal eine Berechnung zuständig, mit vier Kernen ist man dort leider limitiert, sodass der PC in der Zwischenzeit unbrauchbar ist. Zwar habe ich hierfür nun einen ordentlichen Arbeitslaptop, jedoch bleibt der Desktop für Privates. Hierbei würde das MSI B550 Tomahawk inklusive eines Ryzen 3700X/5600X enorm aushelfen und trotz hoher Auslastung ausreichend Reserven zu haben. Ryzen als Gaming/Workstation CPU macht mehr Sinn, Intel wäre für mich nur als reiner Spiele-PC gedacht. Somit gibt es bei AMD das bessere P/L-Verhältnis, weswegen ich mich bewusst füru das MSI B550 Tomahawk entscheide. Beim Wechsel des Unterbaus machen sich zudem auch die kleinen Unterschiede und Funktionen bemerkbar. PCIe 4.0 ist mit dabei und kann direkt bei der neusten AMD Grafikkarte zum Einsatz kommen, auch wenn das für Grafikkarten noch keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht. Das MMX 300, welches auch an der Konsole verwendet wird, würde sich über einen neuen Audio-Chip freuen.

Für mich steht der Wechsel auf eine neue Plattform zwar im Vordergrund. Dennoch profitiert GIS von der Rechenleistung einer schnelleren Grafikkarte, wobei der Speicher hierbei am Ende weniger ausmacht. Wegen des Grafikspeichers der GTX 970 ruckeln Spiele ab und zu, nicht nur auf Grund meiner CPU, da hier nur 3,5 GB voll funktionsfähigen sind, bspw. in Battlefield 5. Somit wäre der Sprung auf eine RX 5700 XT Gaming X von MSI mit 8 GB eine willkommene Ergänzung zu den schon ausgewählten Komponenten. Zudem habe ich auf einen 24‘‘ mit 144 Hz gewechselt. Dieser hat FreeSync, welches mit einer AMD Grafikkarte nun endlich verwendet werden könnte. Jedoch erreiche im Grunde nie 144 FPS in 1080p. Für die unten aufgeführten Benchmarks habe ich daher, auch um 1440p richtig zu testen, auf einen vorhanden 27‘‘ mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 zurückgegriffen. Dazu aber später mehr. Das gewisse Extra bei Raytracing sehe noch in keinen vernünftigen Verhältnissen zur Performance, ein weiterer Grund für die Wahl einer AMD-Grafikkarte.


*Adata* – RAM & SSD

Die 16 GB RAM und 512 GB SSD von Adata sind für GIS und Spiele optimal. Kein Warten mehr bis einzelne Layer in GIS oder Spiele von der drehenden Festplatte geladen werden. Beispielweise bei Titeln wie Battlefield 5, wo auf Grund der 8 GB RAM Mikroruckler vorkommen, sind die 16 GB Adata XPG Spectrix D50 für die nächsten Jahre erstmal ausreichend. Eine Adata XPG Spectrix m.2 mit 512GB soll daraufhin als Laufwerk für das System und als Hauptspeicher für Windows, GIS Daten bzw. ein paar Spiele dienen. Die HDD würde ich dennoch nicht aus dem System entfernen, da Bilder, sonstige Dateien und nicht mehr aktuelle Arbeitspakete von GIS somit auf dieser oder auch auf einer externen Festplatte gespeichert werden können. Hierbei wäre ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung leisem PC erfolgreich.


*be quiet!* – CPU-Kühler & Gehäuse

Mein Straight Power 10 mit 500 W sollte den aktuellen Standards grundsätzlich entsprechen und auch genug Saft für die neuen Komponenten haben.

Der Lüfter des Intel Kühlers pfeift langsam bei hoher Belastung in GIS, was seiner Größe und Alter zu Schulden ist, obwohl dieser immer wieder von Staub befreit wird und kürzlich noch die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert habe (ja ich weiß, eigentlich sinnlos, aber es hilft). Auch wenn der 3700X/5600X mit einem neuen Kühler ausgeliefert wird, möchte ich weiterhin einen leisen PC setzen. Daher kommt hier nur der Dark Rock Pro 4 in Frage, um die Ryzen CPU ordentlich zu kühlen. Hier soll zudem noch Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste die Kühlung optimieren.

Mein jetziges Gehäuse ist relativ klein und dabei soll es auch bleiben, daher favorisiere ich das Pure Base 500DX. Ein 5,25‘‘ Laufwerk wird nicht benötigt und maximal per USB angeschlossen. Als Gehäusebelüftung sind hier schon drei Lüfter vorinstalliert, was vorerst keinen zusätzlichen Lüfter benötigt, da genug Luft durch die Mesh-Front kommen sollte.



*Benchmarks*

Hier nun die zehn Benchmarks von verschiedensten Titeln in 1080p und 1440p mit Durchschnitt FPS und Minimum FPS (GeForce Game Ready Treiber 456.71):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für jeden Titel der Benchmarks wurden drei Durchläufe derselben Szene gemacht und dann der Mittelwert gebildet. Ich habe hierbei versucht mich an den Szenen bzw. Benchmarks zu halten, die auch von PCGH genommen werden (wie bspw. „Manhatten“ in Wolfenstein 2 oder "Fields" im Abschnitt "Welcome To The Jungle" in Crysis 3). Die kompletten Benchmark-Daten werde ich zum Nachvollziehen dem Anhang hinzufügen. Im Anhang gibt es zudem zu jedem getesteten Titel ein Bild mit Auslastung und Temperatur der CPU und GPU sowie RAM-Auslastung. Die Daten spiegeln nicht unbedingt die Einstellungen wider, wie ich aktuell spiele, jedoch wurden zum besseren Vergleich alle Regler auf das Höchste gestellt. Die exakten Einstellungen sind auch dem Anhang zu entnehmen.

Bis auf Desperados 3 und World War Z schaffe ich es mit meinem Setup in 1080p in höchsten Einstellungen keine 60 Frames zu erhalten. Der Mittelwert aller Titel liegt bei 56 FPS, nimmt man Desperados 3 aus der Rechnung fällt der Mittelwert sogar auf 48 FPS. In 1440p fällt der Mittelwert von 40 auf 35 FPS. In Battlefield 5 ist die CPU der Flaschenhals, welche fast durchgehend zwischen 90-100 % Auslastung liegt. Die GTX970 ist nur bei 60-80 % Auslastung je nach Auflösung. Bei CoD: MW Warzone und GTA 5 sind CPU und GPU gleichermaßen voll ausgelastet. Bei dem Rest der Titel ist hauptsächlich die GPU voll ausgelastet, wobei die CPU bei 40-80 % liegt. Die RAM Auslastung liegt grundsätzlich zwischen 6-7,5 GB.



*Upgrade-Wunsch: *

_RAM_: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)

_SSD_: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)

_CPU-Kühler_: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

_Gehäuse_: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)

_AMD-Mainboard_: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

_AMD-Grafikkarte_: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



*Hinzu kommt weitere von mir zu erwerbende Hardware: *

_AMD Ryzen 7 3700X_ oder _AMD Ryzen 5/7 5600X/5800X (_+ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut_)_

(Je nach Verfügbarkeit und Testergebnissen)



*(Geplante) Pimp my PC Benchmarks*

Nun präsentiere ich hier noch weitere Benchmarks, welche eher theoretischer Natur sind und die möglichen und erhofften Ergebnisse nach der Pimp my PC Aktion wären. Die theoretischen Benchmarks basieren daher auf einem Ryzen 3700X mit RX 5700 XT. Hierbei ist das Ergebnis nicht zu garantieren, da viele weitere Faktoren nicht direkt zu Vergleichen sind, jedoch habe ich auf verschiedensten Seiten und YouTube Videos versucht einen Faktor für jedes Spiel für die jeweilige Auflösung zu bestimmen. Dabei auch auf DX11, DX12 bzw. Vulkan zu achten. Die Faktoren reichen von 1,2 in Desperados 3 (1080p) zu 4,0 in Wolfenstein 2 (1440p). Desperados ist so gering, da die Engine oder das Spiel nur um die 160 FPS erlauben. Insgesamt ergibt dies ein Mittelwert von 2,4 für 1080p und 2,55 für 1440p, also eine durchschnittliche Steigerung von 140 % bzw. 155 %. Interessant ist nun auch, dass jeder Titel mit mindestens 60 FPS in 1440p mit maximalen Einstellungen theoretisch spielbar sein sollte, was zuvor nur bei Desperados 3 und World War Z möglich war.

Einen großen Unterschied zwischen Ryzen 3700X, 5600X und 5800X erwarte ich spieletechnisch nicht, maximal 5-10 % abhängig der Auflösung mit einer RX 5700 XT.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis der Aktion wäre nun ein sehr leiser und zukunftssicherer PC, welcher auch als Workstation zum Einsatz kommt. Gerne würde ich für euch weitere Benchmarks, Bildmaterial und die dazugehörige Dokumentation der Aufrüstung anfertigen. Ausreichend Erfahrung beim Schrauben und Basteln am PC konnte ich über die Jahre sammeln.

Hiermit schließe ich ab und wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Erfolg und Spaß!


Viele Grüße

Rubmary


----------



## jamie-ciara (20. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

sehr geehrte Leser,




mit großer Freude habe ich den Artikel der Pimp my PC 2020 Aktion gelesen und mich sogleich an den gewohnten Schieberegler-Konfigurator gesetzt und fleißig sämtliche Variationen kombiniert.

*Vielen Dank erstmal an PCGH und alle Sponsoren für diese starke Aktion die das auch dieses Jahr wieder möglich gemacht haben.*



Um die Bewerbung nicht unnötig auszudehnen und der Jury die Lesezeit zu verkürzen, will ich das ganze kurz und knackig verfassen.


Meine Auswahl:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)​​Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)​



Mein aktuelles System:

*Mainboard:  *                                  Gigabyte Z390 AORUS PRO​
*CPU:       *                                                           i7 8700K​
*CPU-Kühlung: *                        Alphacool Aurora 360 RGB​​*GPU:*                                                                  EVGA RTX 2080​​*Arbeitsspeicher:*              32GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200​​*Speicher:  *                                            256 GB SSD (OS) 500GB SSD (Games) + 2x HDD​​*PSU:  *                                                                be quiet! Straight Power 10 700W​​*Gehäuse:  *                                            Aerocool Quartz Pro RGB​​*Monitor:    *                                            LG 27UK850 (4K)​


Aktuell werkelt alles geschmeidig und harmoniert gut miteinander. Ich sehe hier noch keinen Grund die Basis aufzurüsten, sprich, auf ein neues Mainboard und damit auf eine neue CPU usw. umzuswitchen. 
Lediglich für 4K – Gaming könnten die FPS etwas höher sein.

Arbeitsspeicher habe ich auch genügend. Diese werden aber hauptsächlich nicht fürs Gaming, sondern eher für die Videobearbeitung gebraucht.

Die einzige sinnvolle Option mein Gaming-Setup aus den vorgegebenen Möglichkeiten Upzugraden, ist für mich die Wahl einer neuen Ampere Grafikkarte.

Im Vergleich zu meiner RTX 2080 soll die TRX 3080 um mehr als 60% schneller sein und bringt somit den größten Upgrade-Schub für mein System. Im Vergleich zu anderen RTX 3080 Custom Grafikkarten schneidet dieses zu verlosende Modell von MSI in sämtlichen Tests mit am besten ab. Sie gehört zu den leisesten in dieser Modellreihe und durch ein wenig Undervolting kann man sich beim Verbrauch zumindest etwas in die Richtung bewegen, die eine RTX 2080 gerade benötigt. Dadurch sinkt dann dementsprechend auch Wärmetemperatur und somit auch die Lautstärke der Grafikkarte unter Last. 
Daher ist diese Wahl aus meiner Sicht die sinnvollste Option für mein System und sollte mir so für die nächsten Jahre eine Top-Performance liefern können.


Ob mein aktuelles Netzteil das alles im Verbund auch zuverlässig versorgen kann, wird sich dann im Gewinnfall zeigen. Wenn nicht, wird eine etwas leistungsstärkere PSU angeschafft. Ich denke da z.B. an das be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W Netzteil, das den Bedarf locker stemmen sollte. Dieses Netzteil steht hier ja auch zur Auswahl, leider reichen die restlichen Punkte dafür aber nicht mehr aus. Aber auch ohne das Netzteil wäre es natürlich schon ein Mega-Upgrade für mich.

Ich hätte mir noch einen Satz Lüfter auswählen können, habe dafür aber keinen Bedarf mehr in meinem Gehäuse und zum Herumliegen sind sie auch zu Schade.



Für den Fall der Fälle würde ich die Grafikkarte liebend gern selbst verbauen. 
 Im anschließenden Erfahrungsbericht will ich Bilder von einer Wärmebildkamera (Testo 875) sowie die gemessenen Werte eines Schallpegel-Messgeräts  (Testo 815) mit einfließen lassen.


Also dann, das wars meinerseits. Ich kann die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner kaum erwarten.



Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goanaut008 (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,

Zuerst einmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 20. Geburtstag. Freue mich schon die DVD der Letzten 20 Jahre zu durchstöbern.

Ich bin erst Ende des Jahres 2019 auf Euch aufmerksam geworden. Ein Mitbewohner half mir bei meinem alten System und erwähnte das PC Games Hardware Magazin, welche ich mir in den folgenden Tagen dann auch besorgte (seit August 2020  DVD Abo). Man könnte sagen Ihr habt mich aus der Matrix geholt .

Mein System Bestand aus dem "guten", alten AMD FX 6100 "Bulldozer", der mit einer 120mm Wakü von Antec gekühlt wurde,  ASRock 990 FX Extreme 4, einer Nvidia GTX 650 ti, 2x4 GB RAM und HDD Festplatten. Seit ca. Mitte des Jahres 2012 besitze ich diesen PC.

Da die ersten Jahre, bis Ende 2018, der Rechner kaum bis gar nicht genutzt wurde (langsames und überteuertes Internet in Ostfriesland, Playstation) hat mir nichts gefehlt. Singleplayer-Spiele wie zB. Farcry 3, Prototyp 2 und Skat  liefen mit einem 60 hz Iiyama Monitor noch ganz gut.

Doch ich spielte, nun mit ausreichend gutem Internet, immer mehr Onlinespiele wie Battlefield 4,COD, Fortnite, Warface, Black Squad sowie neuere Singleplayer-Spiele z.B. Resident Evil 2, Farcry 4 und 5 u.ä.. Geht mal gar nicht!  Das System brachte mich zum WAHNSINN. Ruckeln und Stottern in einer Tour  . Also begannen wir (Ende 2019) dem FX ein bisschen die Sporen zu geben. Die Bulldozer CPU wurde auf 4300Mhz bei 1,425 Volt und die North Bridge so wie den Hypertransport auf 2600Mhz bei 1,425 Volt übertaktet. Das Ergebniss war überschaubar (aber nicht überhörbar).

Der Kumpel konnte mir ein ähnlich altes System, aber vom Konkurrenten Intel besorgen. Hierbei handelte es sich um einen I5 2500k mit einem Asus Sabertooth P67 Mainboard. Diesen habe ich mit einem Arctic Esport CPU Kühler im Push-Pull Betrieb auf 5 Ghz bei 1,4 Volt bekommen. Da er auch eine GTX 1060  6 GB von Nvidia hatte, die er mir kurzeitig leihen konnte, bauten wir sie ebenfalls ein. Das Ergebniss war für mich DEUTLICH sichtbar!
Da ich dank Eurer Zeitschrift eine gute Übersicht von den vorhandenen Pixelschubsern hatte, habe ich mir eine ganz ähnlich starke aber mit 8 GB ausgestattete Graka, die R9 390 Strixx von Asus, besorgt. WOW WAR DIE LAUT (aber saugünstig, vielleicht deswegen?)!

Nach dem die Karte gesäubert und mit Wärmeleitpaste versehen wurde, lief sie schon ruhiger. Nach dem Übertakten war die Grafikkarte allerdings wieder sehr laut. Daraufhin wurde Flüssigmetall  und Nagellack gekauft um den Chip besser zu kühlen sowie 2x120mm Lüfter, anstatt der originalen Lüfter, untergeschnallt. Super Ergebnis - ich war SEHR zufrieden. Die Karte wurde auf 1200Mhz und der Video-Speicher auf 1850Mhz übertaktet, bei einer nun angenehmen Lautstärke und nur noch max 87°C statt 94°C und Throttling.  Mit einem inzwischen besorgtem 144 hz Monitor von AOC war es nun ein solides Spielerlebnis.

Die R9 390 ist jetzt bei einem anderen Kumpel im Einsatz und ich bin bei der RX 580 gelandet, die ich ebenfalls als günstige Gebrauchtkarte erhielt. Sie ist nur geringfügig schneller aber wesentlich sparsamer im Verbrauch und hat ein paar Extras die vom Treiber nun Unterstützt werden.( Radeon Boost)

Parallel wollte ich mir den I7 3770k, was wohl die größte Ausbaustufe für den Sockel 1155 ist, besorgen. Die Preise für die in die Jahre gekommene CPU waren doch beachtlich. Unter 120 Euro war nichts brauchbares zu erhalten. Daher entschied ich mich für den nicht ganz so starken, aber auch mit HT (SMT) ausgestattete Sandy Bridge CPU, I7 2600k für ein Drittel des Preises eines 3770k.

Der i7-2600k den ich auf 4,9Ghz bei 1,4 Volt übertaktete steht nun als 2. Rechner bereit. Es erschien mir nicht sinnvoll dieses System weiter aufzurüsten.

Da ich die folgende Hardware sehr günstig erwerben konnte, bin ich wieder bei AMD gelandet:

*PC Komponenten Aktuell: *

AMD ASRock AB 350 Pro Mainboard

AMD 2700X (auf 4250Mhz bei 1.4 Volt)

Cooler Master Master Liquid ML 240 RGB (Lüfter von Arctic Bionix P, die RGB sind über 5 Volt im Gehäuseboden und Front)

Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 2x8 GB (auf 3333Mhz)

Asus Rx 580 Dual 8 GB (auf 1420Mhz und 2250Mhz Video-Speicher, mit Lüfter von Noctua-NF-A 12x25 PWM)

Be Quiet  Pure Power 11 600 Watt

Cruxial MX 500 250 GB SSD

Intenso 500 GB SSD +

Weitere externe Speichermedien

Deep Cool Matrexx Midi Gehäuse mit RGB Lüftern

AOC Monitor 24G2U Full HD, 144 hz über Displayport




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es macht mir immer mehr Spaß an der Hardware rumzuschrauben und zu optimieren. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ein PC auch leise und trotzdem kühl bleiben kann. Und die RGB Beleuchtungen an den ganzen Hardwareteilen finde ich Klasse.(Auch ein Grund für den Wechsel vom 1155 Sockel)

Bios (UEFI) kann dein Freund sein und kein Feind, wie ich lange Zeit dachte  (Bios = defekt).

*Folgende Komponente habe ich mir ausgesucht falls ich "auserwählt" werden sollte: * 


RAM - Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2X 16 DDR4-3600    8  PktSSD - Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB4  PktNetzteil - Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt5  PktAMD Mainboard - MSI B550-Tomahawk7  PktAMD Grafikkarte - MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X21  PktZusammen:45  Pkt

*Zusätzlich würde ich mir den 3100, 3300x oder 3600 (x, xt) besorgen.*

Für nächstes Jahr plane ich den Umstieg auf die WQHD Auflösung und würde mir daher die RX 5700 XT aussuchen anstatt der "Optimalen Full HD Karte RX 5600 XT". Da die momentan von mir verbaute Graka über 8 GB Video-Speicher verfügt und es bei RE 2 auf den höchsten Einstellungen schon knapp wird, kommen 6 GB für mich nicht mehr in frage.

Das Mainboard sollte für die oben erwähnten Prozessoren gerüstet sein. Aufgrund der höheren Single-Core Leistung als beim 2700X erhoffe ich mir mehr Power bei meinen Ausflügen in die Shooter Welt. Sowie PciE 4.0 für speicherlastige Spiele.

Meine bevorzugten Spiele sind aber derzeit Shooter wie z.B. Counter Strike, COD Battlefield, Black Squad, Rainbow Six, Fortnite. Dafür wäre es schön die 144Hz meines Monitors komplett auszunutzen (min. fps) und das nicht nur auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen.

Bei dem Netzteil wünschte ich mir ein wenig mehr Reserven, da ich weiter gerne GPU und CPU übertakten möchte.

Die 2x16 GB von Adata mit ihren 3600Mhz sind wohl für die Zukunft die bessere Wahl. Des Weiteren profitieren gerade die Ryzen CPUs enorm von der höheren Taktfrequenz. Die RGB Beleuchtung gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut.

Bei  der 512 GB fassende SSD von Adata würde ich mich über die verkürzten Boot  und Ladezeiten, so wie über die RGB Beleuchtung, freuen. Außerdem hätte ich mehr Luft für zukünftige Speicher lastige Spiele.

Vor 2020 konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen mal so tief in die Computer Welt einzutauchen. Eure Berichte sind auch für Neulinge wie mich sehr gut zu Verstehen. Danke an Euch PCGH Team!!

Würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich einer der Gewinner sein sollte, dann wäre das Ende dieses Jahres der WAHNSINN im Positiven Sinne (Abgesehen von Covid 19). Viel Glück auch den anderen Teilnehmern an diesem Gewinnspiel. gg wp

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten mindestens 240 Ausgaben.  Macht weiter so - ich bin mittlerweile ein echter Fan von Euch!

Bleibt alle Gesund und Munter!!


----------



## Talian88K (20. Oktober 2020)

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, Hallo PCGH-Forummitglieder,*

zunächst möchte ich mich für die coole Aktion von euch bedanken. Zum einen gebt ihr mit der Aktion und der auswählbaren Hardware gute Ideen, wie man seinen PC aufrüsten könnte und zum anderen ist von den anderen Forummitgliedern übersichtlich dargestellt, womit sie ihre Games und co. befeuern. 

Mein Beitrag ist in vier Teile gegliedert. Als erstes werde ich meinen Konfigurationspfad angeben und zweitens werde ich meine aktuellen Systemkomponenten auflisten. Drittens erkläre ich, wie es zu der Wahl meines Systems kam. Und abschließend erläutere ich, was ich mir von den neuen Komponenten erhoffe, falls das PCGH-Team mir wohlgesonnen ist.

*1. Mein Konfigurationspfad:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)

Gesamt: 28 Punkte von 45 (17 Punkte übrig)

*2. Mein aktuelles System:*

Netzteil:  SilverStone SFX Series SX650-G 650 SFX12V Netzteil, 80 Plus Gold
CPU-Kühler: Cryorig C7 Topblow Kühler
Lüfter: Honeywell HT-900E                                  _(Nicht lachen - Der Ventilator ist nötig )_
Gehäuse: SilverStone Milo ML8 schwarz, Mini-ITX
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16 GB, DDR-4-3200, CL16-18-18-36
Intel-Mainboard: ASRock H370M-ITX/ac
Intel-CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER AMP
1. Festplatte: Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500GB, M.2
SSD-Kühler: RaidSonic Icy Box IB-M2HS-701
2. Festplatte: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA             _(später nachgerüstet)_
3. Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA      _(aus meinem alten Notebook)_

Alle Komponenten sind auch hier in der nachfolgenden öffentlichen Geizhals-Wunschliste zusammengefasst:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-1576987

Benötigte Erweiterung:
2 x  Phobya 4-Pin PWM auf 3x4-Pin Kabel (für die Lüfter)
Geizhals-Link

*3. Wie kam es zu dem System:*

Bitte lest den Text von Anfang bis zum Ende, da ansonsten die Einleitung nicht viel Sinn ergibt...

Vor rund zwei Jahren habe ich in Hanau über eine Leiharbeitsfirma gearbeitet und eine ziemlich günstige 1-Zimmerwohnung im Haus eines älteren Ehepaars angemietet. Das Problem an der Sache war nur, dass sie eine Pendler-Wohnung war, sprich ich da nur von Montag bis Freitag unterkommen konnte. Am Wochenende schlief ich dann in meinen Kinderzimmer in Elternhaus und bin deswegen 9 Monate jedes Wochenende ca. 250 Kilometer pro Strecke gefahren. Rückblickend war das nicht meine beste Idee...

Da Ihr nun die Situation kennt, in der ich steckte, könnt Ihr nun vielleicht nachvollziehen, warum ich mir meinen aktuellen PC zusammengestellt habe. Mein erster selbst zusammengestellter Rechner musste *kompakt und leicht zu transportieren sein*! Naja, außerdem sollte er auch etwas taugen und ein paar Jahre teure Aufrüstungen vermeiden. Daher entschied ich mich für ein ITX-Gehäuse ML08 von SilverStone, welches einen abnehmbaren Tragegriff hat, und kombinierte es mit einer damals neuen RTX 2080. Die restlichen Komponenten, wie Intels i7-8700K, M.2-SSD 970 EVO von Samsung und 16 GB RAM von Corsair, passen zwar rein, aber es ist schon recht eng darin, wie Ihr auf den angehängten Bildern erkennen könnt. Das Gehäuse steht  nun ohne Tragegriff am PC-Tisch, da ich eine normale Wohnung in Düsseldorf habe und nicht mehr pendeln muss.

Aufgrund des kleinen Platzproblems hat sich schnell herausgestellt, dass ich auch ein sehr großes Temperaturproblem in dem Gehäuse habe, wenn ich es unter größerer Last betreibe, so wie es bei Games der Fall ist.  Meine Grafikkarte erreicht locker die *83 °C *und regelt sich danach runter - auch nach einer Anpassung der Lüftersteuerung in Zotacs Firestorm-Programm. Einzelne Kerne meines Prozessors (Intel i7-8700K) schaffen je nach Spiel ebenfalls über* 80 °C*, da mein CPU-Kühler von Cryorig ( C7) lediglich eine TDP-Klassifizierung von 100 W hat. Meines Wissens nach kann der CPU bis zu 140 W Leistung vom Netzteil saugen. Beim Netzteil (SilverStone SFX Series SX650-G) handelt es sich um eine SFX Ausführung mit entsprechend kleinem Lüfter (<100 mm), was mein Temperaturproblem nicht gerade verbessert. Etwas Positives hat so ein heißer PC schon. Ich muss im Winter nicht so viel zusätzlich heizen, weil der Rechner genug Wärme abgibt. 

Verzweifelte Zeiten erfordern verzweifelte Maßnahmen! So hat meine M.2-SSD von Samsung einen passiven Kühlkörper von Raidsonic bekommen - ein aktiver hätte ja nicht reingepasst. Um dem Temperaturproblem der Grafikkarte ein wenig entgegen zu wirken, habe ich mir den Tischventilator von Honeywell zugelegt und richte ihn bei höchster Drehzahl auf die Seite mit der Grafikkarte _(siehe 1. Bild )_. Das ist schon ganz schön laut, vor allem da auch die Lüfter der Grafikkarte auch sehr schnell drehen und ebenfalls gut Lärm produzieren. Mit einem guten Headset ist das erträglich, aber alles andere als schön. Und als wäre das nicht genug, muss ich von Zeit zu Zeit meinen Rechner aufmachen und ihn von Staub befreien, da er sonst ja noch heißer und lauter wird. Auf dem kürzlich gemachten Bild von der Grafikkarte sieht man sehr gut, dass mal wieder die Zeit für eine Entstaubung gekommen ist. Zwar sind beim Gehäuse ebenfalls Staubschutzmatten (siehe 2. Bild) dabei, aber wenn ich diese anbringe, verschlimmere ich nur noch die dürftige Belüftung des Gehäuses...

*4. Was erhoffe ich mir von den Wunsch-Komponenten:*

Genug gejammert! Zumindest würde das der Fall sein, wenn ich über diese Aktion  die leisen Komponenten von be quiet! bekäme. Dann könnte ich auch das volle Potenzial meines Rechners nutzen ohne einen Gehörschutz aka. Headset zu tragen und müsste nicht immer auf die Temperaturen schielen, weil ich Angst habe, dass der Rechner jeden Moment in Brand gerät. Spaß bei Seite, aber ich erhoffe mir von diesem Upgrade einen leiseren und vor allem kühleren Betrieb, der auch eventuell die Langlebigkeit der Hardware fördert.

In Bezug auf die Leistung des Rechners wird sich das Upgrade positiv auswirken. Allein beim RAM Adata XPG Spectrix D50 kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die zusätzlichen 400 MHz pro Riegel (bei gleicher Latenz) im Vergleich zu meinen 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX  (DDR-4-3200) zu einen kleinen Boost  führen. Ob ich  die 32 GB wirklich ausreizen kann, glaube ich zwar nicht. Der steigende Leistungshunger neuer PC-Games kann mich in naher Zukunft eines Anderen belehren. 
Mehr erhoffe ich mir aber durch den besseren Airflow und damit einhergehende Kühlung Komponenten, da ich diese dann versuchen werde zu übertakten. Der Pure Base 500DX in Kombination mit den drei zusätzlichen Pure Wings 2 von Be Quiet! sollte mein System auch im übertakteten Zustand mit genug frischer Kühler Luft versorgen.
Was die zusätzlichen Lüfter angeht, müsste ich mir noch Adapter, wie z.B.  das Phobya 4-Pin PWM auf 3x4-Pin Kabel, zulegen, weil mein ASRock H370M-ITX/ac, neben dem Stecker für den CPU-Lüfter, nur über zwei 4-Pin-Stecker verfügt. Laut dem Mainboard-Handbuch sollte der Strombedarf der dann insgesamt sechs Pure Wings 2 Lüfter über die zwei 4-Pin-Stecker abgedeckt werden.

Bisher war eine Übertaktung wegen dem oben beschriebenen Temperaturproblem nicht denkbar und deshalb habe ich der Thematik noch nicht viel Erfahrung, sodass ich zunächst mit kleinen Schritten anfangen würde. Das Power-Limit meiner Grafikkarte kann ich in Firestorm auf 112% setzen und der OC-Scanner meiner Turing-Karte wird mir schon eine erhöhte Taktrate liefern, die durch ausgiebiges Zocken zu testen ist.
Beim CPU ist es meines Wissens nach ja immer so eine Glücksache, wie hoch man diesen übertakten kann. Mit einer TDP-Klassifizierung von 250 W des Dark Rock Pro 4 Kühlers kann ich mal mit der Hilfe eines erfahrenen Kumpels versuchen, die 5 Ghz-Grenze des 8700K zu knacken. Der damit verbundene erhöhte Stromverbrauch macht wahrscheinlich dann auch das 850 Watt Netzteil von Be Quiet (Dark Power Pro 11) notwendig.  Bei Spielen sollte da vielleicht ein Unterschied von ein paar Prozenten rumkommen, aber allein die Möglichkeit zu haben, ist schon durchaus nett!

Darüber hinaus darf nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass ein PC durch das RGB des be quiet! Pure Base 500DX und der RAM-Riegel von Adata sehr schick aussieht! Über mein Mainboard kann ich zwar die Beleuchtung aufgrund fehlender Anschlüsse nicht steuern, aber zum Glück ist das nicht nötig und Be Quiet! hat einen Knopf am Gehäuse für solche Fälle gedacht, worüber die LEDs in der favorisierten Farbe eingestellt werden können!  

Falls die Aktion zu meinen Gunsten ausfällt, würde ich auch gerne ausführlich berichten, wie die Temperaturen sowie Leistung vor und nach dem Upgrade ausfallen. Das Ganze durch ausgiebige Tests mit ein paar Messwerten zu hinterlegen und die Vorteile der neuen Hardware-Konfiguration aufzuzeigen ist, neben dem eigentlichen handwerklichen Umbau, der größte Spaß an der Geschichte 

*Hier kommen die Bilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Viele Grüße
Talian88K*

PS: Vor zwei Jahren (Herbst 2018) habe ich mir eine ASUS RTX 2080 Turbo mit einem Blower-Lüfter gekauft. Diese hat sich aber dann nach ungefähr einem Jahr (Herbst 2019) verabschiedet und mir nur noch Grafikartefakte angezeigt sowie zu Bluescreens geführt. Vielleicht war mein Temperaturproblem an dem frühzeitigen Abscheiden der Karte nicht ganz unbeteiligt. Glücklicherweise griff die Garantie und zu dieser Zeit konnte ich mir für ungefähr das gleiche Geld dann eine Super-Variante von Zotac holen.


----------



## jk195 (20. Oktober 2020)

*Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,*
ich finde es immer wieder sehr nett das Ihr euch jedes Jahr erneut die Mühe macht um Sponsoren zu suchen und diese Aktion zur Verfügung zu stellt.

*mein aktuelles System:*

- Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780ti Windforce
- Ryzen 7 2700x
- Power Zone Netzteil, 80 PLUS Bronze, modular - 650 Watt
- Fractal Design Focus G mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower
- 16GB Patriot Viper Steel DDR4-3600 DIMM CL17 Dual Kit
- 500GB WD Blue M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s 3D NAND (WDS500G2B0B)

*Meine Auswahl:*

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich erhoffe mir durch diese Aufrüstung der GPU wieder mehr FPS in spielen zu bekommen und auch wieder aktuelle Titel spielen zu können.
des weiteren hoffe ich durch den neuem CPU-Kühler bessere Temperaturen und eine höhere Leistung im betrieb.
ich bedanke mich schon einmal im vorhinein für eure mühen und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Julian


----------



## Cmd_Conne (20. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

ich würde folgende Komponenten wählen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell besteht mein PC aus:

- Gigabyte B450M S2H
- Ryzen 5 3600
- 2x 8Gb Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3600
- 240Gb Corsair Force MP510
- 1Tb Seagate Firecuda
- Corsair TX 650M
- Corsair Carbide 100R
- MSI Vega 56 Air Boost

Und eeeiiigentlich war ich gerade ganz zufrieden mit ihm, das gute alte WoT und Mechwarrior Online laufen prima. Doch dann kam der  2020er Flight Simulator um die Ecke mit seinen doofen Hardwareanforderungen. Also bräuchte ich mehr Ram. mehr SSD, mehr alles. Da wäre das MSI MEG X570 Unify eine tolle Grundlage, um später  Big Navi und ggf. nen 5000er Ryzen nachzurüsten. Netzteil, Kühler, Lüfter würden alles abrunden und vielleicht ein bissl Übertaktungsspielraum geben.
Naja, man kann ja mal träumen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## je87 (20. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend,

da ich in der aktuellen Jubiläumsausgabe über diese Aktion gestolpert bin und mein Rechner schon sehr betagt ist, möchte ich mich auch für Pimp my PC 2020 bewerben.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

*Prozessor*:Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3

*MainBoard*:Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97

*DDR3-RAM*:8192 MB G.Skill (10700)   
8192 MB G.Skill (10700)

*Grafikkarte*:Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse

*Sound*:Creative Sound Blaster Z

*Gehäuse*:Antec P100 inkl. 5 Lüftern

SSD:Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB  

HDD:Toshiba 2 TB DT01ACA200         

Blu-ray-Laufwerk:LG CH12NS30       

SSD:Crucial MX500 (500GB)

Netzteil:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 be quiet! PurePower 530W

CPU-Kühler:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thermalright HR-02 Macho
 
Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgesucht:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Desweiteren würde ich noch einen Ryzen 3 3100 oder Ryzen5 3600 sowie 2x 8GB oder 2x 16GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3000 kaufen und einbauen wollen.
​MfG

je87

Tante Edith sagt: Beim Erstellen war die Tabelle noch wunderbar, nach dem Posten total ruiniert. Was ist mit der Forensoftware los? -.-


----------



## H4nky (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGHX Team,

mein Name ist Marius und ich bin der neue in der Klasse 

ich habe heute gelesen das ihr neue Anwärter für die nächste ausgabe von Pimp my PC sucht. Letztes jahr leider knapp die Anmeldefrist verpasst wollte ich doch dieses Jahr mein glück versuchen, da es echt Zeit wird.
Bei meinem Lieblingsshooter CSGO habe ich in den niedrigsten Einstellungen 80 FPS mit glück, einzelne Lags und fliege immer wieder mit GraKa Fehlern die ich nicht beheben kann, ausm spiel. Da ich aber aus gesundheitlichen gründen zu einer Umschulung verpflichtet bin, darf ich auch gleich gut 40% meines Gehaltes verzichten und kann mir deshalb eine Aufrüstung nicht leisten. Daher hoffe ich das ich auserwählt werde 

Vielen dank für die tolle möglichkeit und allen anderen viel Glück 

Ausgesucht habe ich mir folgendes:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit verbaut sind:
RAM: GEiL 2x 2GB DDR3
SSD: 512GB SSD von
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 500GB
Netzteil: Corsair TX650w Model: CMPSU-650TX
CPU-Kühler: intel E41759-002 (?) 
Lüfter-Set: unbekannt
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55A-UD4
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 CPU 860@ 2,8GHz 4Kerne
GraKa: nVidia GeForce GTX 285
Gehäuse: Lian Li




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frosti99 (20. Oktober 2020)

Danke für dieses schöne Gewinnspiel.

Ich habe früher gerne gespielt, allerdings in den letzten Jahren quasi nichts mehr. Jetzt wo viele alte geliebte Spiele ein Remake erhalten ist es mir nicht möglich quasi 20 Jahre alte Spiele mit einem 12 Jahre alten PC zu spielen 

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern Viel Glück

Ausgesucht habe ich mir folgendes:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit verbaut sind:
RAM: 8GB Ram (4x2GB)
SSD: 512GB SSD Samsung 840 Evo
Netzteil: Corsair CX500
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master ???
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55A-UD3
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 860
GraKa: Radeon HD5870
Gehäuse: Hat noch einen WinXP Aufkleber


----------



## DannyL (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich gerne wieder bei Pimp My PC für eine "kleine" Aufrüstung bewerben.

Ein paar kleine Details zu mir. Ich heiße Danny, bin 37 Jahre jung, verheiratet und stolzer Pflege-Papa von 2 kleinen Jungs (3 und 1). Beruflich befasse ich mich natürlich auch mit dem PC, bin ausgebildeter Softwareentwickler, arbeite aber seit 2 Jahren als Systemadministrator in einer kirchlichen Einrichtung mit etwa 600 Mitarbeitern - hab also allerhand zu tun.

Mein Hobby gerät dabei etwas in den Hintergrund - mein PC, der gerne auch von meiner Frau und ebenso von unserem großen Patenkind (13) belegt wird. Die letzte Aufrüstaktion habe ich noch vor der Corona-Krise und vor unserem Nachzügler, den der Osterhase vorbei gebracht hat, angefangen und abgeschlossen. Der Ryzen 7 3800X, das MSI MSI Gaming MEG X570 ACE, die 32 GB RAM von Adata kamen mir da in dabei die Quere. Das Fractal Design Define R6 TG war letztes Jahr mein kleines Projekt.

Das Budget, dass meine Frau genehmigt hat, ist für dieses Jahr durch - gerade in Hinblick mit der Elternzeit, die noch bis Oktober nächstes Jahr geplant ist.

Nun stehen jedoch noch ein paar Dinge auf meiner Wunschliste. An diese Stelle rückt nun ihr, also das Team von PCGH und die Sponsoren Adata, Be Quiet und MSI.

Mein aktueller PC besteht aus:

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
MSI Gaming MEG X570 ACE
32 GB Adata XPG Spectrix D41 3200 MHz
ASUS Geforce GTX 1080 ROG STRIX O8G
Creative Labs SoundBlasterX AE-5
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W
512 GB Adata SX8200
256 GB Samsung 950 Pro
Fractal Design Define R6 TG
Corsair H100i RGB Platinum
LG BH16NS55




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das müsste nun alles sein. Es fallen natürlich ein paar wenige Teile auf, die schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen sind. Das wäre zum einen die Grafikkarte von Asus, die am 16.10.2020 das 4. Jubiläum in meinem PC gefeiert hat und das Netzteil von Be Quiet, dass noch etwas älter ist.

Mein Wunschzettel für den Weihnachtsmann, äh entschuldige, an das PCGH-Team umfasst folgende Teile:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die Beweggründe für die Auswahl kann ich auch nennen. Ich spiele gerne mit höheren Auflösungen als nur FullHD, auch wenn mein Monitor das gerade so schafft. Da hat nVidia das DSR-Feature im Sortiment, das bei mir dauerhaft aktiviert ist und je nach Spiel zwischen WQHD und 4K pendelt. Ab und an gibt es den einen Hänger, aber das Resultat zählt. Mit der MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC erhoffe ich mir ein Anpinnen der 4k-Auflösung und später eine Anschaffung des passenden Monitors für die höhere Auflösung. Warum nicht gleich die MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X TRIO 10G nehmen? Das liegt zum einen an dem vorhandenen Netzteil und zum anderen wollte ich den Schwerpunkt nicht nur auf die Grafikkarte legen - ich will auch etwas zum Basteln haben 

Die nächste Baustelle kommt zeitgleich mit der Änderung der Grafikkarte, ich denke, dass ich hier nicht mehr mit den 550 Watt zurecht kommen würde, wenn ich die Tests so nachverfolge. Mit der Qualität und der Leistungsfähigkeit des Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt sollte ich die aktuelle GPU-Generation problemlos betreiben können.

Zuletzt kommt noch der Punktefüller mit der Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB, aber auch für die habe ich eine Verwendung meine OS-SSD mit 256 GB ist mit Programmen und Nutzdaten eigentlich voll und die Spiele-SSD mit 512 GB ist auch voll, kommt halt davon, wenn 3 Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Wünschen meinen PC zum Spielen benutzen.

Den Tausch der gesponsorten Teile würde ich natürlich gerne selbst übernehmen. Ich würde das entsprechend dokumentieren, damit ihr für das kommende Heft auch etwas Material habt und ein paar Tests würde ich auch noch machen, damit man die Verbesserungen in Zahlen fassen kann.

Nun seid ihr dran. Ich verhandle derweilen mit meiner Frau wegen dem passenden Monitor.

Am Ende möchte ich noch meine Glückwünsche für den 20. Geburtstag loswerden. Bin seit dem ersten Heft dabei und seit einigen Jahren fest im Abo. Macht weiter so, ich möchte auch in 20 Jahren noch so kompetentes Futter für meine Gamer-Seele haben.

Danke


----------



## Ghosen_13 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich hab dieses Jahr das erste Mal von dem Gewinnspiel erfahren und finde diese Aktion großartig!
Mein aktueller PC, mit dem ich mich bewerbe, ist aus dem Jahre 2017. Es ist mein erster selbst konfigurierter und montierter Computer. Die Komponenten wurden ausgewählt um mit den stetig verbesserten Grafiken und leistungsintensiveren Spielen mitzuhalten. 

Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 7600K 4x 3.80GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 Tower Kühler
*Mainboard:* Asus Prime Z270-P Intel Z270
*RAM:* 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
*GPU:* 6GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 AORUS Xtreme
*Datenträger:* 1x SSD (500 GB), 1x HDD (1 TB)
*Netzteil:* 550 Watt Corsair RMx Series RM550x Modular 80+ Gold
*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon TG5
*Laufwerk:* LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer


Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein SSD & HDD-Speicherplatz ist relativ knapp geworden, deshalb wählte ich eine Investition von 12 Punkten um den SSD-Speicher mit 2TB zu erweitern. Hiermit sollte genügend Speicherplatz für kommende Spiele und Anwendungen vorhanden sein.

Das Dark Base 700 ist ein mehr als würdiger Ersatz für mein lautes TG5. Denn ich musste feststellen, dass man bei einem Gehäuse nicht sparen sollte  Wenn man spielt und die Lüfter ordentlich was zu tun haben wird es auf dauer doch etwas nervig mit den Hintergrundgeräuschen.

Und um das Dark Base 700 mit noch mehr Lüfter auszustatten, um für eine noch bessere Durchlüftung zu sorgen, gab es noch 2 Punkte für die Shadow Wings2.

Grafikkarte: Hier war die Wahl schnell, die RTX3000er kosten zu viel Punkte und mit einer Nvidia-GPU bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Deshalb wurde es die RTX 2070 Super.  Mit dem Upgrade der Grafikkarte + Kombination mit dem neuen Gehäuse wäre es möglich Spiele auf der höchsten Grafikeinstellung zu spielen ohne nervigen Hintergrundgeräuschen ausgesetzt zu sein.


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ghosen_13


----------



## Tutteyy (21. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH- Team,
vielen Dank für solch eine wunderbare Chance etwas derart großes gewinnen zu können! Ich nutze selbstverständlich meine Chance und hoffe natürlich auf das Beste.  

mein aktulles System: 
-Geforce GTX 1060 
-16GB Ram
-Intel Core i5- 8400 Prozessor
-Gehäuse: X-908 Infinity2 -Intertech
-Mainboard: B360 Aorus Gaming 3 Wifi
-465GB Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB
-931GB Seagate ST1000DM003-1SB102
-ETS-T50 Turmkühler 

gewünsches Upgrade:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B460M Mortar Wifi (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Benny8711 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde es super von euch, dass Ihr diese Aktion immer wieder macht. Danke. Hier sieht man jedes Jahr interessante PC´s und Bewerbungen.

Mein PC ist nun schon wirklich ein Metusalem und eigentlich für garnichts mehr zu gebrauchen außer Office. Da ich aber wieder mehr in die Spielewelt eintauchen möchte, ist es höchste Zeit meinen PC aufzurüsten, wenn nicht sogar ganz auszutauschen. Und ich hoffe durch einen evtl. Gewinn mirden Neustart etwas leichter zu machen.

Mein PC:

CPU: Pentium 4 660
Mainboard: Futjitsu/Siemens
GraKa: GeForce 9800 GTX+
RAM: 2GB
1 DVD Laufwerk und 1 DVD Brenner
Netzteil: 350w
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3

Man Sieht an den Komponenten wie alt mein Rechner ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Sets: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da ich also vorhabe von einem Intel auf ein AMD System umzusteigen, würde ich mir auch restliche Komponenten neu dazu kaufen. 
CPU: Ryzen 9
GraKa: Mal sehen irgendetwas aus der auslaufenden Sereie von AMD
Netzteil: Thermaltake mit RGB beleuchtung

Den CPU-Kühler würde ich von meinem Alten Rechenr übernehmen

Den Spaß des selber zusammenbauens lasse ich mir nicht nehmen.

Mit so einem Rechner könnte ich endlich wieder die neuesten Titel spielen und auch sonst wäre man denke ich ganz gut gerüstet um diesen Rechner dann auch wieder ein paar Jahre im Betrieb zu halten

Allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück!


----------



## Todesklinge (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGHx Team ich möchte mich auch gerne für ein Upgrade bewerben!
Ich muss auf einen Threadripper (Modell Jahr 2020 ab 32 Kernen/64 Threads (zen3) umsteigen da ich viel mehr Rechenleistung brauche als ich bisher habe.
So wie eine Nvidia 3090!

Da weder die Grafikkarte noch Mainboard zur Auswahl stehen, bräuchte ich die übrigen Komponenten ebenso.

*Mein aktuelles System:*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1800x (8x4ghz)
CPU Kühler: Silentloop 280mm
GPU: Asus GTX 1080Ti STRIX OC
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 16gb TridentZ DDR4 3400mhz
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero
Gehäuse: Dark Base 900 Pro
Soundkarte: X-Fi Fatality Championship
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 (250gb) + 850 (500gb) + NVME 970 EVO (1TB)
Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W CM
Lüfter: 3x  Be Quiet Pure Wings 120
Monitor: Asus PG348Q


*Meine Wunsch Komponenten:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerperfektePC (21. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

echt super was Ihr da immer wieder umsetzt, besonders freut mich Eure Aktion „Pimp my PC 2020“ da ich diese 2019 leider zu spät mitbekam. Nun also nach etwas Wartezeit würde ich folgende Produkte zum pimpen auswählen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System, ein MEDION Akoya P32010:


AMD Ryzen 5 2400G

mit integrierter AMD Radeon RX    Vega 11

B350A4-EM    

2 x 4 GB KINGSTON DDR4-2400

256 GB PHISON SSD PCIe3x4/NVMe

1 TB TOSIBA SATA600, 3,5 '', 7200    rpm

2 TB SEAGATE Barracuda SATA600,    3,5'', 7200 rpm

FORTRON FSP 250W

MEDION Desktop Gehäuse        


ARCTIC F9 PWM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ein integrierte Grafik schon beachtlich gut – speziell bei der geringen Leistungsaufnahme - doch auf Frames kommt das Ganze einfach nicht. Bin also gespannt was so ein 4-Kerner (2400G) mit einer potenten Grakka zu leisten im Stande ist, welche noch nicht - wie die neueren Grafikkarten der 3000-er/6000-er Serien - als Zusatzheizung einheizt. Sollte es nach dem pimpen immer noch klemmen, denke ich auf einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600(X)/7 2700(X) aufzurüsten um auch mit einem MEDION in neueren/anspruchsvolleren Softwaretiteln die optische Pracht voll genießen zu können!

Danke für diese coole Gewinnspiel und wünsche allen Beteiligten viel Spaß dabei, dazu die Hoffnung das mein PC 2020 ausgewählt wird.

Mit ganz vielen Grüßen Rainer


----------



## FrogBit (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

da mein Gehäuse und Grafikkarte mittlerweile 9 bzw. 6 Jahre alt sind, brauche ich mal was neues.
Das Silent Base 801 gefällt mir, weil es auf Fenster und wilde LEDs verzichtet. Weil ich mit dem PC auch arbeite/studiere, sollte ein ideales Gehäuse für mich auch sehr leise sein.
Außerdem wäre es der Grund, endlich mein DVD-Laufwerk einzumotten. 
Meine Grafikkarte hat mir lange treu gedient, aber so langsam merk man das Alter. Auch mit frischer Paste dreht die mittlerweile die Lüfter schon recht hoch. Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn bei neuen Spielen nicht alles auf Minimum stellen muss. Eine RTX 3070 sollte mich für Cyberpunk 2077 und Bloodlines 2 wappnen und mich wieder über die nächsten 5 Jahre bringen.
Selber aufrüsten möchte ich noch die CPU. Wahrscheinlich auf die dritte Ryzen-Generation, weil ich mit der jetzigen etwas Pech in der Siliziumlotterie hatte. 

*Mein PC:*
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R3
Mainboard: Asus Prime X370-Pro
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (OC @3.7Ghz)
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX
GPU: EVGA GTX 970 FTW
Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX
WLAN: Asus PCE-AC56
SSD: Corsair Force MP510 960 GB NVMe (System/Spiele)
HDD: 2TB Seagate BarraCuda (Spiele/Medien) , 2x 1TB Western Digital (Backup)
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus GX 550W


*Gewünschte Komponenten:*
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)


----------



## F3MMIX (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
das ist mein PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Computer ist ein Geschenk von Ende 2014 und dementsprechend kann ich zu manchen Teilen nicht viel sagen.

RAM: 16 GB
HDD: 1 TB
Gehäuse: Vibox
Netzteil: Vibox Eigenmarke denke ich
CPU-Kühler: CNPS10x
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
Prozessor: AMD Fx6300
Grafikkarte: AMD R9 270x

Er hat lange Zeit gut gedient, nur leider hat vor kurzem die Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben, sodass der PC beim Hochfahren immer abstürzt. Da ein Upgrade mit einer aktuellen Grafikkarte wenig Sinn macht, wegen des alten Prozessors, hoffe ich die folgende Teile zu gewinnen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkt übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir einen

Ryzen 3400G kaufen, den ich in ein paar Jahren noch mit einer Grafikkarte nachrüsten könnte.


----------



## CaptainRudi (21. Oktober 2020)

Halli Hallöchen PC-Games Hardware und Community,

auch ich möchte mein Glück versuchen und mich am diesjährigen Gewinnspiel beteiligen. 

Anbei erstmal meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Prozessor - AMD Ryzen7 2700X
CPU-Kühlung - Custom Wasserkühlung (EK, Alphacool, Thermaltake usw.)
Mainboard - MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Arbeitsspeicher - 32 GB G.Skill Trident Z Royal DDR4 3200 Mhz CL16
Grafikkarte - MSI Geforce GTX980 Gaming 4G
Soundkarte - Soundblaster-Z
System M2-SSD - Samsung 970 Evo 256 GB
eine HDD - WD 4 TB
6x Sata SSDs - Intenso 120GB, OCZ 240 GB, SanDisk UltraII 500GB, SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, Intenso 960GB, Toshiba Q300 960GB
1x BluRay LW - LG Brenner
1x Cardreader - USB 3.0 IcyBox intern
Netzteil - Seasonic Prime  1300 Watt  80+ Gold
Gehäuse - BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 rev.2 silver
Gehäuselüfter - zwei verschiedene Größen (120 & 140 mm) der Corsair LL Lüfter (insgesamt 7 Stück) und 2 weitere Arctic Cooling 120 PWM Lüfter
Windows 10 Home 64 Bit

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und das wären dann mal meine Wünsche fürs Gewinnspiel und in meinen Augen ein sinnvolles Upgrade meines Systems...warum erkläre ich im Anschluss.


SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 31 Punkte von 45 (14 Punkte übrig)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) Warum habe ich gerade diese Produkte ausgewählt?

Wie auch schon in der 2019 Pimp my PC Aktion plane ich ein CPU Upgrade durchzuführen. Damals schrieb ich in meiner Bewerbung, das ich einen aktuellen  Ryzen  3950X auf meinem MSI Board unterbringen möchte.  Einfach weil diese CPU für kreative Aufgaben, für mich die sinnigste Wahl war. Jedoch  hatte ich bis heute mit den Preisen etwas gehadert und mich bisher noch nicht dazu durchringen können, auf  Ryzen 3000 upzugraden. Nun da die neuen Ryzen 5000 Chips vor dem Release stehen und auch Intel mit seinem starken Core i9 10900k eine echte Alternative für mich bietet, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, das CPU Upgrade Thema wieder anzugehen. Auch weil ich hoffe das der Preis von Intels aktuellem Core i9 10900k mit dem Release der Ryzen 5000 12/16 Kerner,  nochmals etwas nach unten rutscht und ich mir dann das Update leisten könnte. Auch wenn es auf den Bildern meines Systems nicht so aussehen mag, ich bin ein preisbewusster Käufer und möchte keine Unsummen für wahnwitzig teure High End Hardware ausgeben. Da AMD mit seinem Top Modell, wohl wieder einen ähnlich teuren Preis ansetzen wird und ihr mit dem Z490 MSI  Board eine sehr gute Alternative für mich anbietet, habe ich mich für dieses entscheiden.

2) Wieso wähle ich nicht das MSI X570 Unify?

Dieses Board bietet mir  einfach zu wenig Anschlüsse für meine bisherigen Komponenten und ist auch ansonsten deutlich schlechter ausgestattet als das Z490 Board. Da ich sowieso plane einen neuen Prozessor zu kaufen, ja warum denn dann nicht  das Intel Board! Außerdem habe ich  mit dem Z490 Chipsatz, keine Kühlerquäke die mich stören würde.   

2) Was hat sich zu meiner letztjährigen Konfiguration aus 2019 eigentlich am System geändert?

Zu den Komponenten von damals, sind 16GB GSkill Speicher dazu gekommen, da ich einfach mit den jetzt 32GB besser arbeiten kann. Zusätzlich wechselte ich mein altes mittlerweile über 10 Jahre altes BeQuiet 730 Watt Netzteil gegen ein neues ( Seasonic Prime mit 1300Watt) aus...wegen persönlichen und für den kreativen Hintergrund!!    Auch die Sapphire Grafikkarte habe ich gegen ein vergleichbares Nvidia GTX980 Gaming 4G Modell ausgetauscht, da die Radeon RX590 Nitro+ Probleme gemacht hatte. Dabei dient mir die Geforce aktuell als Platzhalter, und soll eventuell gegen eine 2070 Super oder vielleicht auch gegen eine 3070 noch ausgetauscht werden. Auch hier gilt für mich persönlich erstmal noch abwarten. Ich rechne damit, das die Preise mit dem Release der neuen AMD Karten etwas purzeln. Leider geben mir die Punkte des Gewinnspiels nicht mehr her, sonst hätte ich die 2070Super genommen. ... Da ich mich aber, als zweite Auswahl, noch für eine 2TB SSD entschieden habe, bleibt die MSI eben auf der Strecke und ich muss sie mir halt irgendwann selbst zulegen. Auch mit dem Hintergrund, eine neue Grafikkarte ebenfalls noch in meinem Wasserkreislauf einzubinden.
Speicherplatz kann man sowieso immer gebrauchen und meiner wird langsam knapper, zumindest vom schnellen SSD Speicher. Vielleicht kann dann auch  eine meiner kleinen SSDs weichen. 

So nun aber genug getippselt... Ihr habt in eurem Video ja gesagt, wir sollen "kurz" erklären was wir mit der Hardware vorhaben... ich hoffe das war kurz genug 


Auf jeden Fall wieder eine schöne Aktion.


Rudi

PS.: Fast vergessen...ich würde auch gerne selbst bauen... Wo bleibt denn sonst der Spaß...und außerdem möchte ich mein System nicht verschicken...


----------



## Rasmodi (21. Oktober 2020)

Na ob das was bringt XD,

wenn man schon keine 3080 kaufen kann versuch ichs mal auf diesem wege mir eine zu ergaunern.
Mein aktuelles Setting ist schon etwas angestaubt aber wenn ich eine neue GPU einbauen würde dann ist es eigentlich noch ganz passabel.
Endschieden habe ich mich für die folgende Hardware :

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Denn übrigen Punkt spende ich einem guten zweck, den Lüfter würde ich für eine gelegenheit nutzen meine CPU samt Motherboard auf AM4 Sockel auzurüsten. Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch einen AMD Zen 3 5800 einzubauen. damit wäre mein Setting ziemlich zukunftssicher.
Ein DVD / BluRay Brenner hätte auch noch platz.
Anbei findet Ihr mein aktuelles Rig mit ein paar Bildern.

CPU Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz 1 372,61 372,61 So.2011-3
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 - Midi Tower - Erweitertes ATX
NZXT Kraken X61 Wasserkühlung 280mm
4 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140x140x25mm 300-1500 U/min 24 dB(A)
G.Skill 16GB KIT PC4-24000U DDR4-3000 CL16 RipJaws 4 schwarz 2x8GB 1,35V XMP
VGA 6144MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 1 736,57 736,57 Ti iChill Black Accelero Hybrid S Hybrid PCIe 3.0 x16 1xDVI/1xHDMI 2.0/3xDisplayPort
Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme Gaming MB Intel X99 So.2011-3
Samsung SSD 960 Pro M.2 512GB
Enermax Platimax 1000W Netzteil
Vielen Dank im vorraus an die Redaktion und Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Gewinner, wenn ich es bin XD (ne scherz)
Bleibt Gesund und Danke für die Aktion.


----------



## zinki (21. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend PCGH-Team,

vllt diese Jahr mehr Glück .

Mein System:

Prozessor - i7 6700k
CPU-Kühlung - NH D15S (seit 2 Tagen)
Mainboard - ASRock Z170 Extreme4
Arbeitsspeicher - 16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4 2666 Mhz CL15
Grafikkarte - Gigabyte GTX 1080 ti Gaming OC 11G
Festplatten - Je eine Crucial MX 500 mit 256 GB und 1 TB
Netzteil - beQueit! Straight Power E9 CM 580 Watt
Gehäuse - CoolerMaster CM 690 III (selbst gedämmt und HDD Tray entfernt)
Gehäuselüfter - 2x 140 mm beQuiet! Silent Wings 3 (front), 1x 120 mm beQuiet! Silent Wings 3 (heck) und 2x 140mm Fractal design Dynamic X2 GP-14
Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit

Was hätte ich gerne:
Für meinen Rechner:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MEG Z490 Ace (19 Punkte)

Für einen guten Zweck (F@H):
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum:

Da meine Graka für meinen AOC Monitor mit 2k Auflösung noch mehr als ausreichend ist, war bzw. ist für  mich klar, dass die Basis erneuert werden muss/sollte. Da meine hauptsächlichen Dauergames (iRacing und Arma) von IPC Leistung profitieren, habe ich auf Intel gesetzt; schneller RAM "pusht" dann auch noch etwas (wenn auch bei Intel nicht so stark wie bei AMD).
CPU-Kühler habe ich erst ersetzt und mittlerweile den o. g. D15S (vorher beQuiet! Puire Rock).
Gehäuse habe ich länger mit mir gehadert und bleibe doch bei meinen alten selbst (zer)moddeten CM 690 III  - einfach ein schönes Gehäuse . Die Lüfter wurden erst erneuert.
Netzteil darf/sollte/muss einfach nach ca. 10 Jahren getauscht werden . Würde auch eins mit nur 500-600 Watt Leitung nehmen, aber da war leider nichts in der Auswahl .
Tja und Festplattenspeicher in Form von SSD kann man iwie nie genug haben, vor allem bei dem mittlerweile hohem Speicherhunger von neuen AAA-Titel (u. a. Gears of War 4 + 5) und Mods (u. a. für ArmA und Witcher).
Hatte noch zwei Punkte über und so ein Lüfterset kann sicherlich das F@H-Team gebrauchen.

Was wird bei Gewinn noch selbst gekauft:
Intel i7 10700k Box (wegen der Garantie, nicht des Lüfters )

Was passiert mit den alten Komponeten:
Entweder bekommen meine Eltern einen "neuen", potenteren Office-Rechner spendiert oder es geht an F@H, falls die die Teile brauchen können.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bleibt Gesund.

Viele Grüße
zinki


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

die Tage giff ich die PCGH aus dem Kasten,
darum tippe ich nun auf meinen Tasten.
Eine Bewerbung wird es nun sein,
„Pimp my PC !“, hey, das wäre echt fein.

Die schönen Jahren mit dem Gaming PC,
seh ich die Hardware, seufz ich ein kleines „Oje!“
Die 6700k ist an sich noch recht fit,
doch als Quadcore hält sie jetzt kaum noch mit.
Die 5700XT taugt mir bei AF und AA,
mehr als 16:9 spiel ich nicht, dann komm ich gut klar.
Dank neuester Mainboard und CPU Generationen,
kann sich aufrüsten für alle richtig lohnen.

Die Sponsoren lassen sich wieder nicht lumpen,
drum wähle ich eifrig und spiele mit Punkten.
Nehm´ ich den Kühler, die Graka, den RAM,
was bietet sich für mich am ehesten an?
Meine Wunschauswahl habe ich hier nieder geschrieben,
für mich das Passende, aber unter der Grenze geblieben.

Die aktuelle Konfig und Fotos hänge ich unten mit rein,
damit sollten alle Bedingungen erfüllt sein.
Erfolg wünsch ich allen ein großes Stück,
vielleicht trifft mich ja dieses Jahr das Glück.

Mein aktueller PC baut sich momentan wie folgt auf:

*CPU: *Intel Core i7-6700k
*CPU Kühler:* Noctua NH-L9x65 (für den vorherigen i5-6400 angeschafft)
*Mainboard:*Asus Maximus VIII Alpha Hero (Z170)
*RAM:* 2x 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport LT (bei Kauf bereits AM4 Basis berücksichtigt)
*Grafikkarte:* Asus RX5700XT
*SSD:* M.2 1TB Adata XPG GAMMIX S11 Pro (neu) + M.2 NMVe 256GB Samsung
*Gehäuse:* Anidees AI7-BW Cube
*Netzteil: *Seasonic G550W PCGH Edition
*Gehäuselüfter:* 2x Noctua 120mm (PWM) und 1x Noctua NF-A20 FLX (PWM)
*Monitor:* LG 24" LG24MB65 IPS Panel 16:10 Monitor 1920x1200
*OS:* WIN10-64 & Linux Mint20
Mein Weg zum jetzigen PC:

Die letzten Jahre habe ich mich mangels Zeit, Geld und wichtigeren Dingen im Leben auf wenige ältere Spiele konzentriert, jedoch seit dem Herbst 2019 mich wieder etwas mehr dem Gaming widmen können. Dank eines hilfreichen Users habe ich das Mainboard aufrüsten können um der CPU eine würdige OC Basis zu geben. Die Grafikkarte zog auch Ende 2019 ein. So war für mich zwischendurch ein spürbares Upgrade bei wenig Investition möglich.

Mit Einzug der RX5700XT und des Z170 Boards zeigten sich neben der gestiegenen Performance aber auch unerwartete Kühlprobleme. Dass die i7-6700k Quadcore CPU mit dem Leisen TopBlower Noctua nicht unbedingt zum OC Wunder mutiert und langsam die Leistung an ihre Grenzen stoßen wird, wundert sicherlich niemanden (siehe 11/2020). Das gut ausgestattete Z170 Mainboard hat im Gegensatz zum vorherigen H170 Board nur ihre Lebenszeit etwas verlängert.
Dass mein geliebtes Gehäuse trotz 200er Lüfter aber kühltechnisch an seine Grenzen stößt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Durch das große ATX Board, wurde der Innenraum extrem eng. Der Lüfter im Boden musste weichen. Hinzu kommt, dass die AMD Karte nun einen Slot tiefer positioniert ist und größenbedingt extrem wenig Frischluft vom 200mm Frontlüfter bekommt. Da die Karte aber davon lebt, bleibt beim Gaming nun ein geöffnetes Seitenteil unvermeidlich, um Hitzeprobleme zu vermeiden. Weitere Investitionen in Neuen CPU Kühler habe ich aber gescheut, da ich gerne zeitnah auf Sockel AM4 wechseln will.

Baustelle ist also ein passendes geräumiges Gehäuse, wo ich mangels Auswahl am Markt wohl oder übel langsam auf mein 5,25“ Laufwerk verzichten muss. Über ein sparsames CPU/Mainboard Upgrade denke ich immer wieder nach. Aktuelle 65W TDP CPUs bieten sehr viel Leistung, ohne gleich einen extremen Kühler einzufordern.


*Auswahl und Begründung :*

Meine Auswahl an Komponenten :


*SSD:* Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
*Netzteil: *Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler: *Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)*


Warum ich diese Komponenten gewählt habe, möchte ich im Folgenden erläutern.

Was ist mir am wichtigsten beim Aufrüsten?

Als Erstes sollten die aktuellen Flaschenhälse beseitigt werden. Gleichzeitig soll die Basis für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet sein und nicht gleich neue Flaschenhälse aufmachen (Netzteil, CPU Lüfter etc.).
Da RAM und Grafikkarte sowie die Adata SSD erhalten bleiben sollen, bekommt die ganze Auswahl mehr Spielraum und ich muss keine Kompromisse eingehen.

So bin ich bei der Auswahl vorgegangen:

Fangen wir also mit dem Gehäuse an: Ein neues Gehäuse gönnt man sich nicht alle 12 Monate und es bleibt bei mir viel länger als die verbaute Hardware. Entsprechend edel und schick, groß, gut gekühlt und leise sollte es sein. Der Produktvergleich bei BeQuiet verrät Feinheiten, die mich zum Dark Base 700 führen. Tempered Glas, ARGB Beleuchtung, gedämmt, leise, breit und groß. Selbst E-ATX passt. Dazu leise Silent Wings bereits verbaut, alles etwas größer und flexibler. 8 punkte kostet es.

Zum Mainboard: Ja, ich möchte langfristig hier auf jeden Fall aufrüsten. AMD steht für mich fest, weil momentan bei heutigem Wechsel die wesentlich moderne Plattform mit PCIe.
Ich finde es sehr löblich, dass ein ITX Board mit in der Auswahl angeboten. Jahrelang war ich µATX Fan. Bei guter Ausstattung haben diese Boards mir Immer gereicht. Doch dank großem gehäuse soll es doch ATX sein. B550 oder X570? Die Auswahl fällt mir nicht ganz so schwer.. 2,5 GB LAN haben beide, aber das Unity rockt dann doch mehr, zumal das sich das Tomahawk im Test 09/2020 sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat. Stichwort Ausnutzung der Lanes, ALC1220 usw. Dennoch würde das Tomahawk locker für alles reichen, was ich als Ryzen Basis benötige.
Weitere 13 Punkte sind weg.

Das Netzteil läuft ebenfalls unter der Tatsache „schön, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig“.
Wo bisher 550W reichen, sind im neuen PC nicht viel mehr erforderlich.
Mit dem Gold Platinum Netzteil kann ich aber der Effizienz ordentlich auf die Beine helfen. 850Watt sorgen für Sicherheit in der Zukunft, falls es bei der Zukünftigen grafikkarte auch zu enormen Stromverbrauch kommen sollte. Den Mehrwert des Dark Power nutze ich aber aus meiner Sicht einfach nicht und die 2 Punkte Differenz bleiben erst mal liegen.
Weitere 8 Punkte abgezogen.

Beim CPU Kühler bestätigt mich der Test in der 10/2020 in meiner Bauchentscheidung. Der erhöhte LGA1151 Anpressdruck stört mit bei einem AM4 System nicht. „Gedrosselt kaum Leistungsverlußt“, wer liest so etwas nicht gerne! Mehr als 150W wegkühlen muss ich auch nicht. 31 von 45 Punkten sind vergeben.

Bleiben also 14 Punkte für einen sinnvollen Einsatz über.
Da ich mit 2x 16GB RAM bereits mehr als großzügig für die Zukunft ausgestattet bin und man Datenspeicher nie genug haben kann, so soll es die 2TB M.2 SSD sein. Das Board kann eine weitere SSD aufnehmen. Meine VMs und Games freuen sich über schnellen Datenspeicher.
43Punkte sind vergeben!

Die restlichen zwei Punkte gebe ich nicht mehr für Gehäuselüfter aus. Silent Wings wären beim Gehäuse passend, aber ich möchte bei den anderen Komponenten auch keine Abstriche wegen der 3 Lüftern machen. Die kauft man sich dann doch lieber nach Bedarf einfach hinzu.

Ob dann die 2 Punkte doch im Dark Power PPro oder im Dark Rock Pro 4 besser aufgehoben wären, kann ich auch gerade nicht wirklich beurteilen – großen Bedarf sehe ich hier in beiden Fällen nicht. Eventuell hilft mir ein Redakteur im Fall der Fälle genau abzuwägen.

Im Gewinnfall ...

würde ich eine Ryzen 3700X oder 5600X CPU dazukaufen, um das Mainboard sinnvoll zu ergänzen. Denkbar wäre auch eine 3800X oder eine andere entsprechende Zen3 CPU, wenn es finanziell möglich ist und durch PCGH eine Empfehlung gegenüber Zen2 ausgesprochen wurde.

Mein Fazit zur "Pimp my PC 2020" Aktion:

Dieses Jahr haben sich die Sponsoren wieder enorm ins Zeug gelegt, vor allem die Ampere Karten und RGB Hardware strahlen mich an. Schöne Auswahl wirklich performanter Hardware, soweit man das beurteilen kann.

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion an das PCGH Team und die Sponsoren.

Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Erfolg.



Edit:  Rechtschreibkorrekturen


----------



## jnnfrlaura (21. Oktober 2020)

*Hi!*
Ich bin Jenni und bin schlecht in Videospielen. Manche würden behaupten es läge an meinen Skills, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass mein PC einfach nicht mithalten kann. Um den Dumpfnasen zu beweisen, dass ich eigentlich super krass bin, nutze ich hier meine Chance auf eine Verbesserung meines Computers.
Wenn man sich meine aktuellen Komponenten so anschaut, würde der ein oder andere sagen: "Hey, zum zocken reicht das ja wohl!"
"Na klar!" würd ich sagen, wenn meine Kodierung in OBS nicht dauernd überlastet wäre, während ich mich über die droppenden FPS aufrege. Hier also die Komponenten eines Computers, der zwar zum Zocken auf Niedrig reicht, mir aber beim Streamen Kopfschmerzen bereitet.

*CPU:* Intel i7 4790

*CPU-Kühler:* Enermax ETS-T40F

*Mainboard:* Asus B85M-E

*Arbeitsspeicher*: 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz

*GPU:* XFX RX 590 Fatboy

*SSD:* Samsung 850 Evo 500GB

*HDD:* WD Blue 1TB

*Gehäuse:* Azza Storm 6000W

*Netzteil:* Corsair VS650

Und nun folgt meine Auswahl der Aufrüstaktion:

*RAM:* Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)

*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)

*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wer aufgepasst hat dem fällt direkt auf, dass mein größtes Problem wohl oder übel beim CPU liegt. Natürlich warte ich nicht darauf, dass mir einer in den Schoß fällt und habe angefangen zu sparen. Ein Upgrade würde nun aber bedeuten zusätzlich Mainboard und RAM wechseln zu müssen. Daher würde ich, wenn ich das Glück habe einer der Gewinner|innen zu sein, das bisher gesparte Geld nutzen und in einen besseren CPU als geplant investieren.

Nun bedanke ich mich für eure Aufmerksamkeit und das Lesen meiner Geschichte und hoffe auf ein Happy End! Im Anhang befinden sich noch zwei Bilder von meinem teilweise in die Jahre gekommenen aber attraktiven Patchwork Computer.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*Jenni*


----------



## s4myd3lux3 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hey PCGH-Team,
ich versuche mein Glück erneut und hoffe einer der Glücklichen zu sein.
Zu mir: Ich bastel schon seit einigen Jahren privat & beruflich an PCs. Ob nun für Freunde oder für Kunden mir macht das ganze immer noch Spaß und ich kann mich auch immer wieder für Neues begeistern.

Zu meinem PC: Mittlerweile ist mein PC schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und hab mir schon des öfteren Gedanken über ein Upgrade gemacht. Da kommt mir die Pimp my PC Aktion gerade Recht.

Mein PC besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: Intel i7 6700
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard:  Asrock Z170 Extreme6
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR4 G.Skill 3200Mhz
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Define C
Netzteil: Straight Power 450W
GPU: Palit Super Jetstream 980 Ti(Ghetto-Mod)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu folgender Zusammenstellung habe ich mich entschieden:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Den passenden CPU(5600X/5700X) für das Mainboard würde ich mir dann noch zulegen.

Ich bedank mich schon mal im voraus bei PCGH und den teilnehmenden Herstellern für die Pimp my PC Aktion. 
Die Daumen sind allen gedrückt, vor allem aber mir.


----------



## Awarth (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute,

Ich würde gerne meinen PC mit folgenden Komponenten aufrüsten lassen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System:

GPU: Palit GTX 1070 GameRock
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 @ 3,7 GHz
MoBo: MSI Z87-G43
RAM: 32 GB DDR3 1600 @ 2000MHz
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 530W Bronze
SSD: 500 GB Samsung Evo SATA
(HDD: 2x 2 TB Seagate Barracuda SATA; vor ein paar Tagen hat eine den Geist aufgegeben, auf den Fotos ist sie noch eingebaut aber nicht mehr angeschlossen; also eher: )
HDD: 2 TB Seagate Barracuda SATA
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value

Hier die Gründe warum ich diese Zusammenstellung gewählt habe:

1. Das Mainboard und der RAM deuten schon an, dass ich auf eine neue Plattform wechseln möchte. Dem Xeon geht einfach die Luft aus. Ein Sechskerner soll diesen nun beerben und mit AMD fährt man ja aktuell sehr gut.

2. Die M.2-SSD soll meine defekte HDD ersetzen, welche seit ein paar Tagen nur noch Schreib-/Leseraten von unter 10 MB/s schafft. Sie ist damit nicht mehr verwendbar. Außerdem könnte ich so noch von dem Geschwindigkeits-Boost profitieren und damit meine SATA-SSD Übertrumpfen, welche bisher die Aufgabe des schellen Speichers übernommen hat.

3. Das Gehäuse möchte ich austauschen weil es einfach besser aussieht und dabei leiser ist als mein altes von Sharkoon.

4. Schließlich soll die RTX 2070 meinen PC in das Zeitalter des Raytracing bringen.

Es gibt also Gründe genug meinen PC Baujahr 2014 aufzurüsten (die GPU wurde immerhin 2017 aufgerüstet). Mit den Jahren ist dieses Gewinnspiel immer sinnvoller für meinen PC geworden!

Am Ende kann meine Freundin da auch noch von profitieren, wenn sie z.B. die 32 GB RAM oder die GTX 1070 bekommt, welche ich dann nicht mehr brauche.

Eine Win-Win-Situation

Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern und Gruß an die Redaktion

Awarth


----------



## Pommes80 (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

Meine derzeit verbauten Komponenten sind:

Mainboard: Asus B550 Strix-E
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 3000  2x8GB
Grafikkarte: Nvidia RTX 2060 Super Gaming X von MSI
Gehäuse: Corsair 4000D Airflow
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
HDD: Toshiba 3TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 500W CM


Mein Wunsch:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück allen!
MFG

​


----------



## Dr-Nice-X (22. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebes PC Games Hardware-Team,

wie schön, dass es auch dieses Jahr wieder die tolle "Pimp My PC"-Aktion gibt und sechs PCs aufgerüstet werden können. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg.


*HIER MEIN VORHANDENES SYSTEM: *

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 " Yorkfield" mit 2,33 GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Intel Kühlkörper mit günstig erworbenem AMD/Coolermaster CPU-Lüfter nach Abschmieren des Original-CPU-Kühlers
*Mainboard: *Asus IPIBL-LB "Benicia" Micro-ATX Mainboard mit Intel 775 Sockel
*Arbeitsspeicher: *8 GB (4x 2GB) DDR2 RAM von Qimonda
*Grafikkarte: *Zotac GT430 mit 700MHz und 1GB DDR3 Speicher
*PSU: *Corsair Vengeance Series 500 Watt ATX 2.4 80 PLUS Bronze Netzteil
*SSD: *Crucial MX500 1TB, 2.5 Zoll SATA SSD
*HDD: *Western Digital WD Blue 6TB, 3.5 Zoll SATA 6Gb/s
*Gehäuse: *schwarz-gelber, offener Tower Eigenbau: 65 mm hoch x 30 cm breit x 28cm tief

*STARK "IN DIE JAHRE GEKOMMEN" *
Wie man klar ersehen kann, hat das System schon so einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und bedarf dringend eines umfangreichen Updates. Wer sich jetzt fragt ob das System überhaupt noch funktioniert und ob damit noch gearbeitet/gespielt wird, dem sei ganz klar gesagt: "JA, täglich". Ein anderer Rechner steht leider nicht zur Verfügung. Der PC hat natürlich schon eklatante Schwächen und so einige Teile mussten in den vergangenen Jahren ersetzt werden. Genutzt wird er insbesondere fürs Spielen und zur Bildbearbeitung/Layout. Es laufen selbstverständlich nicht die neusten Programme und Games. Das schafft er schlichtweg nicht. Und selbst bei alten Spielen und mit ziemlich heruntergeschraubten Grafikeinstellungen (natürlich nur Full-HD-Auflösung), kommt er an seine Grenzen, insbesondere bei "Open World Games". Da schmiert er schon gerne mal ab. Von den Ladezeiten ganz zu schweigen trotz recht neuer SATA-SSD. Hier muss man an den Kern des Rechners ran (Mainbaord, CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte) und den erneuern, denn wirklich Spass hat man mit dem PC nicht mehr. Und genau aus diesem Grund versuche auch ich mein Glück bei "Pimp my PC 2020". Ich würde sehr gerne wieder mal neuere Spiele zocken wollen und das mit anderen Spielern zusammen. Cyberpunkt 2077 soll da ein Stichwort sein. Übernommen werden für einen neuen PC kann nicht Vieles. Zumeist lediglich Peripheriegeräte sowie kleine Helfer, die alle deutlich jünger sind als der Kern-PC selbst.


*WAS SOLL ÜBERNOMMEN WERDEN? *

*PSU: *Corsair Vengeance Series 500 Watt ATX 2.4 80 PLUS Bronze Netzteil
*SSD: *Crucial MX500 1TB, 2.5 Zoll SATA SSD
*HDD: *Western Digital WD Blue 6TB, 3.5 Zoll SATA 6Gb/s
*Sonstiges: *Maus, Tastatur, Headset und Lautsprechersystem
Der Tower-Eigenbau (man würde es heute wohl eher als "Benschtable" bezeichnen - kann sowohl stehen als auch liegen) kann zwar ohne Probleme für ein neues System und bis zu einem ATX-Mainboard genutzt werden, ich habe aber eigentlich große Lust wieder ein Individualbau in Form einer Wandmontage zu kreieren. Da gibt es leider nicht viel Auswahlmöglichkeiten. "Normale Gehäuse" sagen mir irgendwie nicht so zu. Ursprünglich war der PC nämlich in einem katastrophal gestalteten Midi Stahl-Gehäuse untergebracht (von einem namenhaften Hersteller), wo er insbesondere im Sommer wie ein Asthmapatient nach Frischluft gerungen hat. Daher habe ich ihn da rausgeholt bzw. rausholen müssen.


*ZIEL EINES UPDATES *
Das Ziel eines Updates ist natürlich ein aktuelles PC-System zu schaffen, was wiederum viele Jahre ohne Probleme laufen soll. Neuere Spiele und Programme sollen dann raufkommen. Von einer Full HD-Auflösung (1.920 x 1.200 Pixel) würde ich gerne zu einer WQHD-Auflösung (2.560 x 1.440 Pixel) wechseln, wozu eine einigermaßen potente Grafikkarte nötig ist, wenn man mit möglichst vollem Detailgrad und trotzdem flüssigen FPS spielen möchte. Aber auch die Prozessorleistung muss dann natürlich stimmen. Ich würde gerne auf ein aktuelles Ryzen-System setzen mit genügend Arbeitsspeicher um auch in die Videobearbeitung einzusteigen. Entsprechend muss auch der Unterbau des Rechners gewählt werden. Mir persönlich ist Bling-Bling bei Mainboards da nicht wichtig. Ich achte auf Anschlussoptionen und Erweiterbarkeit eines neuen Rechners. Entsprechend habe ich mich für die unten stehenden Komponenten entschieden.


*"PIMP MY PC 2020"-AUSWAHL: *

*RAM: *Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler: *Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard: *MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte: *MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*WIRD IN EIGENREGIE DAZUGEKAUFT *
Wenn ich das Glück habe ausgewählt zu werden, würde ein aktueller Ryzen 8-Kerner hinzugekauft werden (Ryzen 7 3700x oder 3800x). Schließlich soll der Rechner einigermaßen "zukunftssicher" sein (wenn es so etwas bei PCs überhaupt gibt), und damit mehrere Jahre ohne weitere Upgrades auskommen. Entsprechend dem Wunsch auf WQHD umzusteigen, wäre auch ein entsprechender Monitor anzuschaffen, welcher sowohl Spielen als auch der Bildbearbeitung gerecht wird.

Es würde mich natürlich unglaublich freuen wenn man mich als einen der sechs Gewinner auswählen würde, aber ich weiß natürlich auch, wie gering die Chancen dazu stehen. Nichtsdestotrotz einen Versuch ist es wert. Ich lasse mich gerne überraschen. Wer es nicht probiert, der kann auch nicht ausgewählt werden. Ist ja ganz logisch.

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit und natürlich auch Dank an die PCGH Redaktion und die Sponsoren von Adata, Be Quiet und MSI.

DANKE! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## purzelpaule (22. Oktober 2020)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei der Aktion, nicht für mich selbst, sondern für meinen Sohnemann (12 Jahre). Sein PC ist schon arg langsam, und er kann aktuelle Spiele eigentlich nicht mehr richtig spielen. So könnten wir dann auch mal gemeinsam etwas spielen, bisher kommt da bei ihm wenig Spaß auf, weil sein PC einfach bremst.

Seine Hardware:

AMD FX-6300
8 GB DDR3-RAM (Ballistix)
Ein ASUS Board AM3
EVGA Geforce  GTX 950 SC
Netzteil Chieftec Arena
Thoshiba 1TB
Noctua CPU-Kühler
DVD-Brenner
Gehäuse ist ein Shinobi Midi-Tower

Unser Wunsch:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstkauf: Intel 15-10600(K)


----------



## dlh87 (22. Oktober 2020)

Meine Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake MK1
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus
CPU: AMD 3700X
Ram: HyperX 16GB 3200 MHz
GPU: PNY GTX 1660
SSD1: Samsung 970 EVO (500GB)
SSD2: Crucial P1 (1 TB)


Was wird noch umgebaut?

Durch die etwas erhöhte Außentemperatur und dem Standort meines PCs wird die CPU schnell mal 75°C warm. Dazu kommt noch die Lautstärke der Hardware. Die Lüfter sind bereits über 9 Jahre alt und schon etwas mitgenommen. Daher würde die Be Quiet Silent Wings ganz gut zu meinem Konzept passen.
Um der Temperatur entgegen zu wirken plane ich den Einbau einer individuellen Wasserkühlung. Herzstück soll die aquastream ULTIMATE sein. 2 der 3 Be Quiet Silent Wings wurde ich dann an einem 240 oder 280 X-flow Radiator verbauen (45mm dick). Ich denke dass diese dafür nicht optimal sein werden, ausprobieren möchte ich es trotzdem. (in Zukunft soll die GPU auch angeschlossen werden)
Da ich zurzeit eine eher mickrige Grafikkarte (GTX 1660) besitze kommt mir die RTX 3070 sehr gelegen, in diesem Zuge bietet es sich natürlich an auch das Netzteil aufzuwerten. Zu meinem Glück befindet sich das Dark Power Pro 11 von Be Quiet noch innerhalb meines Punktelimits.


Mein Wunsch:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

(Übrigens befindet sich an dieser Stelle ein Schreibfehler im Artikel „Be Quiet Dark Power *P*Pro 11“)


----------



## 19Crasher88 (22. Oktober 2020)

*Hallo PCGH Team, Partner*

DANKE
für diese tolle Möglichkeit
das eigene System mit neuen Komponenten aufzuwerten
und das Jahr für Jahr aufs Neue 

So, nun wird es heuer, mit Eurer Hilfe Zeit, für mein treues Sockel 2011 Quadcore System
Jahrgang 2013
in den wohl verdienten Ruhestand zu gehen​

*Mein aktuelles System:
----------------------------*


Betriebssystem​*Microsoft*​*Windows 10 Pro*​*Mainboard*AsusRampage 4 ExtremeSockel 2011*CPU*IntelI7 - 4820K@ 4600MHz                      / 1,368V*CPU - Kühler*WatercoolHeatkiller 4 Pro*GPU*ZotacGTX 980TI AMP Extreme@ 1515MHz / 2010MHz / 1,255V*GPU - Kühler*AlphacoolNexXxos GPX*Arbeitssspeicher*GSkill 32GiB Ripjaws Z2133MHz 9-10-11-28@ 2133MHz 9-10-10-24 / 1.650V*Festplatten*Asus ROG RaidR
240GiB PCIe SSDSamsung 840 Evo
2x 1TB SATA*Netzteil*Be QuietDark Power Pro 111000Watt*Gehäuse*Lian - LiPCO11 ROG Edition*Monitor*LG34Zoll UWQHD3440 x 1440 @ 80Hz Freesync


Der neu Unterbau soll natürlich wieder einige Jahre erhalten bleiben, warscheinlich auch die Eine oder Andere Grafikkarte überleben, also kam für mich sowieso nur AMD in Frage 


*Wunschkomponenten mit Begründung:
-----------------------------------------------*


*Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2x16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)*

Ein Ryzen Prozessor profitiert unheimlich von schnellem RAM, deshalb fiel die Wahl natürlich auf das 3600MHz Kit.
Der Sweetspot der 3000er Serie liegt bei der besagten Frequenz, für die 5000er Serie müssen unabhängige Tests erst zeigen ob der neue Sweetspot bei 3800MHz liegt. Die verbauten Micron E-Dies könnten zudem noch ein bisschen Spielraum zur Verfügung stellen. Das Kit mit 2 x 16GiB ist sehr Zukunftssicher und sieht auch noch extrem gut aus.


*ADATA XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4Punkte)*

Zurzeit benutze ich als Systemfestplatte eine PCIe SSD mit 240GiB die am ersten x16 3.0 Slot des Mainboards angebracht ist, da ich meine GPU vertikal montiert ist.
Das ist aber kein Problem da mein jetziges Mainboard mehrere, elektrisch voll funktionsfähige x16 3.0 Slots besitzt welche an die CPU angebunden sind, steckt das Riser Kabel der GPU im dritten x 16 3.0 Slot.
Bei den Mainboards für den Sockel AM4 ist das nicht Sinnvoll, da nur der erste physisch und elektrisch mit x16 3.0/4.0 an die CPU angebunden ist.
Außerdem bietet diese M2 SSD mit 512GiB für mich genug Platz, da ja hauptsächlich nur Windows darauf installiert wird.
Die 1TB Variante belegt in eurem Test (Ausgabe 10/2020), einen sehr guten dritten Platz und hielt sogar teils deutlich teurere Modelle in Schach.


*MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)*

Die RTX3070 würde sich, natürlich vertikal Verbaut, gut in das System integrieren und das solide Upgrade abrunden.
Sie hat 8GB Speicher, was ebenfalls wie ich finde noch ausreichend ist, und sie bring zudem Raytracing mit
--> was die aktuellen AMD Karten leider nicht bieten.
Wenn der Speicher mal nicht ausreicht, kann ja die Texturauflösung auch mal einen Balken nach unten gezogen werden
--> das mach ich jetzt teilweise auch schon so bei meiner GTX980Ti mit 6GB Speicher und „Ich“ sehe in Bewegungen für mich keinen Unterschied.
Natürlich wird die GPU sobald es einen Wasserkühler dafür gibt, in den WAKÜ – Kreislauf integriert.
Das vorhandene PCIe Riser Kabel wird, wenn nötig und in Games spürbar, auf ein PCIe 4.0 ausgetauscht werden.


Hier die Originalkopie der zusammengestellten Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Selbst gekaufte Hardware im Gewinnfall:
-------------------------------------------------*

_*B550 Mainboard:*_
Gigabyte Aorus Pro (AC) / Asus Rog Strix F Gaming

_*Prozessor:*_
R5800X

_*CPU-Wasserkühler
GPU-Wasserkühler wenn kaufbar*_


*Benchmarks:
----------------*

Battlefield 5 GPU Test: Tirailleur
Detaileinstellungen: Ultra, FFR deaktiviert, DX12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Battlefield 5 CPU Test: Der letzte Tiger
Detaileinstellungen: Ultra, FFR deaktiviert, DX12, 25% Auflösung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch heuer beim Lesen meiner Zeilen so viel Spaß wie ich beim Erstellen
und würde mich natürlich unbeschreiblich freuen, wenn ich zu den Gewinnern gehöre
Die Komponenten werden selbstverständlich von mir eingebaut,
ausführlich getestet, und die Erfahrungen
mit der Community geteilt 

Gratuliere zu den 20 Jahren, auf weiter viele Jahre mit informativen,
übersichtlichen Artikeln, Balken und Diagrammen 


Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer



LG Phil​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaefer2203 (22. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bin Jan und habe zur Zeit folgende Komponenten in meinem PC verbaut:


AMD RYZEN 5 2400G
GIGABYTE GA-AX370M-DS3H
Sharkoon VG5-V
bequiet! SYSTEM POWER 9 400W
crucial MX500 500GB
SanDisk Ultra 1TB
2x8GB crucial CT8G4DFS8266 DDR4 - 2666MT/s CL19
Den PC habe ich mir 2018 als Low Budget PC zusammengebaut. Als Aufrüstkomponenten habe ich mir folgende überlegt:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)​Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)​Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)​​Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)​
Als erstes habe ich mich gefragt, was mich am meisten an meinem PC stört. Die Antwort war recht einfach, es istdie GPU. Ich schneide sehr oft Videos in 4K60fps in Davinci Resolve 16 und die GPU macht mir da das Leben richtig schwer. Deshalb war mir recht schnell klar, dass die GPU beim Aufrüsten das wichtigste ist. Aber welche ich nehmen soll, war eine sehr schwere Entscheidung. Letzen Endes habe ich mich für die MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC entschieden. Das liegt daran, dass sie den Vorteil hat, dass sie von der neusten Generation ist. Auch wenn somit sehr viel Punkte auf die Grafikkarte gehen, macht es glaube ich für mich am meisten Sinn, die 3070 zu nehmen.



Nachdem ich meine Wunschgrafikkarte gefunden hatte, musste ich mich für ein neues Netzteil entscheiden, da mein 400 Watt Netzteil nicht ausreichen wird. Hier habe ich mich für das bequiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W entschieden. Ich habe mich gefragt, ob mir in Zukunft 700 Watt reichen, bin aber zum Entschluss gekommen, dass es nicht reichen wird. Das liegt daran, dass ich, wenn AMD die CPUs auf einen neuen Sockel packen, schauen möchte, ob mich eine CPU überzeugt und dann aufrüsten möchte. Ich hoffe, dass sie wie bei AM4 mehrere Jahre denselben Sockel nutzen werden. Außerdem will ich mir dann auch noch eine Custom Wasserkühlung einbauen.



Die letzten 5 Punkte zu verbrauchen ist mir sehr schwergefallen. Ich habe mir zuerst überlegt, eine 500GB SSD zu nehmen und dann noch 3 Lüfter, jedoch habe ich mich letzendlich für das Pure Base 500DX von bequiet! Entschieden. Das liegt daran, dass ich das Gehäuse in weiß super schön finde. Außerdem würde es in meinem Gehäuse auch ziemlich eng werden mit der 3070. Hinzu kommt auch noch, dass mein Gehäuse einen sehr schlechen Airflow hat, sodass sich die Luft oben staut und einer der beiden vorderen Lüfter hat leider auch schon den Geist aufgegeben.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Knomel80 (22. Oktober 2020)

Liebes Team,

ich würde gerne meinem geliebten Compi ein Upgrade auf Nvidia's neuste RTX 3080 geben und meine RX 5700XT ersetzen.
Ebenfalls würde ich vom Boxed Wraith Prism auf den Shadow Rock 3 wechseln, um meinem Ryzen 3900X ein wenig mehr Luft zu geben.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X
MB:  MSI X570 Gaming Plus
Ram: 2x 16GB 3600Mhz DDR4
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo 1TB
Grafik: MSI RX 5700XT Gaming X



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Wunschupgrade:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Möge das Glück mit mir sein ;o)

Liebste Grüße,

Conny


----------



## nurintelkeinamd (22. Oktober 2020)

Liebe Pcgh Redaktion,

Ich habe mein PC vor circa einem halben Jahr gekauft. Er ist eigentlich gut ausgestattet, allerdings ist meine Spielesammlung SEHR groß. (grobe 5TB) Nun wollte ich ein Bisschen RAM aufrüsten, um für die Zukunft fit zu sein, Eine zusätzliche SSD für meine Games und ein Neues Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement, da, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, die ganzen unnötigen Kabel im Gehäuse rum Liegen und es mit einem Modularen NT ein bisschen aufgeräumter aussehen würde. Dazu kommen noch Leisere Be Quiet Lüfter, da ich im Moment die relativ schleifenden OEM Lüfter von Cooler Master besitze.

Hier mal meine Specs:
Intel Core I7 9700k
Msi MAG Z390 Tomahawk
2x8GB G.Skill Aegis 3000MHz
PNY XLR8 250GB
Kingston A400 960GB
Cooler Master MWE Bronze 600w
Cooler Master Mastercase MC500
LC-Power LC-CC 120
AMD Radeon VII 16G
Inter-Tech PowerOn DMG-32 Wlan Modul

Die Teile die ich ausgesucht habe, sind folgende:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Gesamt: 36 Punkte von 45 (9 Punkte übrig)

Hier ein Bild von meinem System:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## user57483 (22. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,


mein PC besteht im Moment aus:


Mainboard: Fujitsu D3222-B
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4
Grafik: Sapphire 7790 1GB
RAM: 4x 8GB Kingston DDR3
SSD: Micron M510DC 240GB SATA
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SATA
HDD: WD Gold WD1005FBYZ 1TB
Netzteil: Enermax EPR385AWT 385W 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9

Das Grundsystem stammt aus dem Jahr 2013, ursprünglich mit Intel-Mainboard und einem i5. Das Intel-Board hat aber nicht lange gehalten und der jetzige i7 ist später mal günstig übriggeblieben. RAM- und Festplatten-Ausstattung haben sich über die Jahre immer mal wieder verändert. Es ist ein Dual-Boot-System mit Windows 10 und Linux.


Mein Wunsch wären folgende Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Zusätzlich würde ich im Gewinn-Fall noch etwas mehr ersetzen:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3600/3700X/5600X
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600


An meinem jetzigen PC ist vor allem die Grafikkarte in die Jahre gekommen und mickrige 1GB Grafikspeicher stören ab und an neue Spiele-Wünsche. Bei produktiven Tätigkeiten (Bildbearbeitung, Programmierung) zwicken manchmal aber auch die 32GB RAM, da würde ein DDR4-System wieder etwas Luft nach oben verschaffen. Außerdem wäre Front-USB3 am Gehäuse ein Traum und eine PCIe-SSD würde mein Windows deutlich flotter machen.

Allen viel Glück und viele Grüße,
Stephan





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-erL (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH

*Momentanes Setup*

GPU: ASUS RX570 Expedition
CPU: AMD FX 8350 mit nem alten Scythe Andy CPU Kühler (war vorher Wassergekühlt)
Mainboard Asrock FX990 Extreme 9
RAM: 2 x 2GB G.Skill 1600MHZ und 1 x 4GB HyperX Savage 1600Mhz ( Laufen im DualChannel)
Speicher: 1x OCZ Revodrive x2 mit 256GB (wird langsam zu klein und nimmt viel Platzweg.)
Gehäuse: Jonsbo G3 mit 2x Arctic Lüftern und einen Scythe Slip Stream mit schmalen Rahmen damit er noch reinpasst. Wird aber teilweise vom Netzteil verdeckt
Netzteil: Bequit Dark Power P8 650Watt (ist eig. viel zu groß für das Gehäuse..passt gerade so)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*So nun zu meinem Aufrüstwunsch:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich werde mir selbst noch einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 oder 3600X (als Boxed Version) dazukaufen.
Der Scyte Andy würde auch auf das neue Board passen da er am Retention Modul befestigt wird.
habe auch Retention Modul für AM4 rumliegen falls beim Mainboard keines dabei ist.
Wenn nicht, dann muss der Boxed Kühler erstmal herhalten.



Das Gehäuse muss zwingend bleiben wegen den Platzverhältnissen im Schreibtisch.
Die Grafikkarte bleibt auch erstmal bestehen da ich auf die Neuen von AMD warte und dann aufrüste.
Außerdem überlege ich in naher Zukunft mir einen WQHD Monitor zu kaufen.

Grüße
big-erL


----------



## Liscow (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

dann möchte ich auch gerne noch einmal mein Glück versuchen!
Aktuell habe ich einen PC den ich selber 2017 zusammengebaut habe, für Cyberpunk 2077 hatte ich mir bereits überlegt eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen, die hoffentlich bald erscheinende (und verfügbare) RTX 3070.

Sollte ich gewinnen würde ich mir einen Ryzen 7 3800X als Prozessor kaufen, oberes Mittelfeld, perfekt geeignet für meinen täglichen PC Konsum.

*Aktuell besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:*
CPU: Intel Core i7-8700
GPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
RAM: 2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3000
GPU: ASUS GeForce ROG STRIX GTX 1070 Ti A8G 8GB
Mainboard: GIGABYTE Z370 HD3P
Festplatten: 2TB WD Blue WD20EZRZ, 1TB Gigabyte SSD, 500GB Samsung 850 EVO, 256GB Samsung 850 PRO
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM (welches leider für die 3070 schon zu wenig wäre)
Gehäuse: be quiet! PURE BASE 600 Window ATX

*Aufrüstwunsch:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg an die anderen,
Liscow


----------



## ts2011 (22. Oktober 2020)

Ausgewählte Produkte​
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 45 (4 Punkte übrig)



Vorhandenes System​
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Single Rank grau DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16
Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix X570-E Gaming
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Blackout
Netzteil: bequiet STRAIGHT POWER 11 650W
Festplatten: 1x Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500GB, 1x Samsung 850 Evo 500GB und 1x Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro

CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 mit nur einem Noctua NF-A15 PWM Lüfter
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-14
Laufwerk: LG GH24NSB0 DVD-Brenner


Erstmal *Danke an das PCGH-Team und ihre Sponsoren (Adata, Be Quiet und MSI)*, dass es trotz Corona auch dieses Jahr die "Pimp my PC 2020" Aktion gibt.

Jetzt warum ich mich für diese Produkte entschieden habe.

1. Be Quiet Silent Wings 3

Ich habe mich für dieses Set entschieden um die 3 Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-14 zu ersetzen bzw. die Kühlung zu verbessern mit noch mehr Lüftern. Durch das ersetzen könnte ich mir vorstellen noch weniger Vibrationen zu haben, da die Silent Wings 3 gummierte Ecken haben.

2. Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB

Damit möchte ich meine jetzige Festplatte für Spiele (Samsung 850 Evo 500GB) erweitern. Die spiele wo es um jede Sekunde geht wie Battlefield V, Call of Duty: Mordern Warfare usw. möchte ich auf die Adata XPG Spectrix S40G verschieben zum einen, weil ich bei den Spielen viel Speicherplatz brauche und die Updates auch recht groß sind, vor allem bei Call of Duty. Klar viele werden sagen das es Verschwendung ist, aber eine SATA SSD gibt es nicht.

3. MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC

Da ich einen Dell S2719DGF (27 Zoll) habe und damit in WQHD spiele, Raytracing nicht nutze und dadurch Punkte für oben genannte Hardware habe. Ich bin auch kein Fan von RGB das schalte ich immer aus brauch kein Bling-Bling, wenn ich es nicht sehen kann bzw. beim Spielen kann es auch stören 
Die MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC schaut meiner Meinung nach auch besser aus als die MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G und ist auch eher für WQHD gedacht.
Empfohlen wird auch ein 650W Netzteil, was mit meinem bequiet STRAIGHT POWER 11 650W übereinstimmt, ja mein System wird weniger brauchen, aber man sollte immer Luft haben und nicht ständig am Limit laufen lassen.

Leider sind die AMD Radeon 6000er Modelle noch nicht vorgestellt und im Verkauf, dadurch stehen sie nicht zur Auswahl und die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X ist in etwa gleich auf mit meiner jetzigen MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO, deshalb fallen die AMD Grafikkarten raus bei meiner Auswahl.

Bin schon gespannt welche Systeme dieses Jahr gewinnen.

Würde dieses Jahr auch wieder gerne sagen, dass ich bei euch vorbeikommen möchte samt PC zum upgraden, aber wegen Corona lasse ich es dieses Jahr und upgrade es selber zu Hause, ist ja kein Hexenwerk und nicht mein 1. PC.


----------



## Beppone (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team

Erstmal alles Gute zum 20ten Geburstag . Bin genauso lange schon dabei. 
Probiers heuer auch zum ersten mal, den Spiele PC zu "Pimpen".

*Mein vorhandenes System:  *aus 2014

Mainboard = ASRock Z77 Extreme4
CPU = Intel i5-3570k
CPU Kühler = Alpenföhn Brocken
GPU = MSI 670 GTX Twin Frozr PowerEdition 
RAM = GSkill F3-12800CL10D - 16GBXL  16GB im Dual Channel
SSD = Samsung SSD 850 Pro 250GB
Festplatten = 2x IBM 500 GB 
Netzteil = Enermax Infinity  EIN720AWT 
Gehäuse = NZXT Zero Tower
Monitor = Acer Nitro XV2 XV272UP  27"  IPS, 144Hz, 2560x1440
Maus = Logitech MX 518 
Windows 7

*Gewünschte Produkte:*

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Da ich mich vor kurzen für einen neuen Monitor entschieden habe, bleiben nicht viele Wünsche :
Eine neue GPU muß her, damit der Monitor befeuert werden kann.  Die CPU werde ich übertakten und bleibt.
Denn was habe ich in all den PCGH Jahren gelernt ?  *Never Chance a Running System. *Punkt.

Nur die SSD ist sehr klein. Damit Windows 10 und meine Spiele Platz finden, soll eine neue SSD her.
Mit den anderen Komponenten bin ich sehr zufrieden und bleiben.

Das wars auch schon, achso die Bilder. 
Bitteschön. 
Mfg Beppone


----------



## Drakichan (22. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag liebe Community und liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

ich schiele schon etwas länger auf ein kleines Upgrade meines Rechners und freue mich auf diesem Weg mit etwas Glück auf eine kleine Teilespritze von euch. 
Also direkt mal Butter bei die Fische und aufgelistet über welche Teile ich mich freuen würde: 

Pimp my PC Wunschteile:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB 
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120mm) 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC 


Zurzeit werkelt bei mir diese Konfiguration:

Aktuelle verbeute Teile:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (auf 4Ghz overclocked)
Motherboard: Asus ROG Strix B350-F
CPU Lüfter: Ryzen boxed Lüfter
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 270 2GB 
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3200
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M 550 Watt
SSD: Crucial BX500 mit 480GB und Samsung EVO 850 mit 250GB
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 400C

Geplante Aufrüstung: 
CPU Lüfter: Scythe SCASR-1000 Ashura
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X

Kommen wir zu den Teilen die ich unverändert lassen möchte. Zum einen sehe ich bei meinem Gehäuse kein Handlungsbedarf, da ich es immernoch zeitlos schön finde und mir alle Funktionalitäten bieten die ich brauche.
Zum anderen kann durch ein Bios Update noch eine neue CPU ins Motherboard verbaut werden und bedarf daher kein Upgrade. Ebenso habe ich das Netzteil damals so gewählt, dass es auch watthungrigere Hardware befeuern kann. 

Nun kommen wir zu den Teilen die ich gerne auswechseln oder erweitern möchte. Beginnend mit meinem RAM, der mit 16GB zwar schon recht solide ist, aber bei einigen Data Science Projekten auf seine Grenzen stößt. Diesen würde ich also gerne, um 2 weitere 8GB Blöcke erweitern und somit alle meine RAM Slots belegen. 
Außerdem würde ich gerne meinen SSD Speicher etwas erweitern, denn jeder weiß mehr Speicher ist nie verkehrt. Bei den Lüftern verhält es sich wie beim Speicher. Da momentan nur die Lüfter verbaut sind, welche mit dem Gehäuse kamen(2x 140mm), kann man den Rechner schon deutlich hörbar werkeln hören. Deswegen liegt auch schon ein Scythe Ashura CPU Kühler auf meinem Schreibtisch und wartet nur auf den Einbau.
Zu guter letzt der "Schandfleck" meiner Konfiguration... die Grafikkarte. Leider blieb damals als ich das aktuelle Setup gekauft hatte von meinem Budget nichts mehr über, sodass ich meine alte Grafikkarte vorerst weiter werkeln ließ. Nun sind weitere 3 Jahre ins Land gestrichen und man merkt, dass die Karte bei weitem nicht mehr zeitgemäß, naja eher antiquiert ist. Aus diesem Grund ist die Grafikkarte auch der Größte Posten auf meiner Liste.
Da die Grafikkarte dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall erneuert wird, würde ich bei Gewinn gerne den bereits verplanten Betrag in eine neue CPU investieren, um wieder einen top aktuellen Build unter dem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben.


Liebe Grüße,

Drakichan


----------



## Ixibitxe (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei einem so schönen Angebot möchte auch ich mein Glück versuchen.
Ich benutze meinen Rechner für die Arbeit (hauptsächlich Office), für Videoediting (DaVinci Resolve) und auch zum daddeln.  Mein aktueller PC sieht dabei folgendermaßen aus.

Gehäuse:                                           BeQuiet Pure Base 600
CPU:                                                             AMD Ryzen 5 1600
CPU-Kühler:                           Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4
Mainboard:                                 ASUS Prime B350-Plus
Arbeitsspeicher:           G.Skill Fortis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400
GraKa:                                                     Zotac GeForce GTX 1060  6GB AMP! Edition 
Netzteil:                                               BeQuiet! Pure Power 10 CM 500W
Gehäuse-Kühler:         BeQuiet Pure Wings 2           x2 (waren vorinstalliert)
                                                                                      BeQuiet Shadow Wings      x1
                                                                                      BeQuiet Silent Wings 3        x1
SSDs:                                                           Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
                                                                                      Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250GB,
HDDs:                                                       Samsung Spinpoint F3R 1TB
                                                                                       Western Digital WD Caviar Black 500GB
DVD Brenner:                      LG GH22LS50

Mein Plan war es sowieso, jetzt aufzurüsten. Ausgehend von einem neuen Monitor, den ich schon eine Weile im Kopf habe. Ich möchte von meinem 23'' FHD Monitor (HP 2309m) auf einen 27'' WQHD umsteigen, da ich dieses Verhältnis von Größe und Auflösung als meinen Sweetspot ausgemacht habe. Da ich, wie oben erwähnt, meinen Rechner nicht nur zum spielen, sondern auch zum arbeiten und zum Video schneiden benutze, habe ich den Asus ProArt PA278QV ins Auge gefasst. Der sollte ein sehr guter (und erschwinglicher) Allrounder sein. 
Dazu brauche ich auch dringend neuen Speicherplatz für meine Spiele und insbesondere für mein Videomaterial, das ich bearbeite. Meine Festplatten sind voll! Außerdem möchte ich schrittweise auch von den HDDs komplett auf SSDs umsteigen, da sie schneller und leiser sind. Ich hatte da jetzt an die Crucial MX500 SSDs zum upgraden gedacht. Falls ich letztlich und dank des Gewinnspiels hier eine Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB ergattern könnte, wäre das natürlich auch kein schlechter Anfang 

Also die von mir erwünschten Aufrüst-Komponenten sind Folgende:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Neben dem Monitor und der SSD war der Arbeitsspeicher die 3. Komponente, die ich mir jetzt sofort zulegen wollte.  Darum fällt meine Wahl beim Gewinnspiel auch auf die Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600.

Grafikkarte und CPU wären in meinem Fall natürlich auch eine gute Möglichkeit, meinen Rechner gut und sinnvoll aufzuwerten, insbesondere mit meinem Monitor-Umstieg von Full HD auf WQHD, wo die Ansprüche insbesondere an die GraKa steigen. Deshalb verfolge ich auch  die aktuellen News und Gerüchte und bin richtig gespannt auf das  Release der neuen AMD CPU-Generation Zen 3 und der neuen AMD  GPU-Generation RDNA2, die ja jetzt beide anstehen.
Dennoch würden CPU und GraKa bei mir noch ein bißchen warten müssen, weil ich es mir  einfach nicht leisten kann, alles auf einmal zu kaufen. Sollte ich aber tatsächlich einer der glücklichen Gewinner dieses Gewinnspiels werden, hätte ich die neue Grafikkarte schon im Gepäck (und eine RTX2070Super wäre für mich schon ein großer Sprung vorwärts und für meine Bedürfnisse vorerst auch ausreichend), und für eine neue CPU wäre dann natürlich auch das Geld da. Deshalb fiel die Wahl hier auf das MSI B550 Tomahawk Motherboards, denn meine neue CPU wird auf jeden Fall wieder eine AMD-CPU sein. Entweder so was in Richtung Ryzen 7 3700x oder vielleicht auch gleich eine CPU der neuen Zen3 Generation. Mal schauen, was beim Release (und mit den Preisen) passiert. In jedem Fall müsste ich mich von meinem aktuellen Motherboard verabschieden.

So, genug geredet  
Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gruenerkokiri (22. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich gerne für die diesjährige Aufrüstaktion bei euch bewerben, da auch mein Rechner mittlerweile ein Upgrade vertragen könnte. Der PC ist inzwischen gute 5 Jahre alt und hat mich eigentlich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Gene
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Dominator 1866 MHz
GPU: Asus R9 390 Direct CU II 8 GB
Netzteil: Corsair TX550m
Speicher OS: 250 GB Samsung 840 Evo
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define Mini C

Gekühlt wird das ganze System inzwischen wieder mit Luft. Während auf der Grafikkarte der normale Kühler verbaut ist, befindet sich auf dem Prozessor ein modifizierter (abgesägter) Prolimatech Genisis, da dieser sonst den ersten PCIe Slot blockieren würde.

Der Rechner leistet immer noch gute Dienste, ist aber aufgrund der in die Jahre gekommenen GPU nur noch für maximal FullHD bei mittleren Details wirklich gerüstet. Die CPU hingegen ist für ihr Alter meiner Meinung nach immer noch ein toller Prozessor, der übertaktet auch für aktuelle Grafikkarten noch genug Potenzial bieten sollte.

Deshalb viel meine Wahl auch auf folgende Komponenten des Konfigurators:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Plan wäre daher, den Prolimatech Genisis durch den Dark Rock Pro 4 zu ersetzen, der laut bequiet-Website auch ohne Modifikation den ersten PCIe-Slot meines Boards nicht verdeckt und mehr Kühlleistung bietet als der Genisis. Anschließend würde ich den i7 4790k ordentlich übertakten, sodass auch ein starkes Netzteil in Form des Straight Power 11 für einen zuverlässigen Betrieb benötigt wird. Zusammen würden diese dann die MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus befeuern, die trotz ihrer beachtlichen Größe noch in das Define Mini C mit montierten Frontlüftern passt.

Wenn mein Plan aufgeht, wäre ich für kommende Spiele wieder gerüstet und eventuell könnte man dann auch über einen 4K-Monitor nachdenken. Da ich neben dem Zocken auch an dem PC arbeite, ist mir ein möglichst leiser Betrieb des PCs sehr wichtig. Auch hier würde sich dann einiges verbessern, da sowohl die CPU-Lüfter und der Lüfter des Netzteils bisher doch schon deutlich, wenn auch leise, zu hören waren. Von der Grafikkarte sollten durch den Zero-RPM-Modus beim Arbeiten dann gar keine Geräuschemissionen mehr ausgehen.

Falls ich ausgewählt werde, würde ich die neuen Teile selbstverständlich selbst einbauen.

Für einen Vergleichstest zwischen alt/neu würde ich folgende Spiele umfangreich testen:

Shadow oft he Tomb Raider
Anno 1800
Call of Duty: Warzone
Dies sind die anspruchsvollsten Games die ich momentan so zocke. Zusätzlich würde ich höhere Auflösungen als FullHD durch DSR simulieren und mir gegebenenfalls einen neuen Monitor gönnen.

Natürlich würde ich auch den Stromverbrauch alt/neu messen und über die Geräuschentwicklung in verschieden Szenarien vergleichend berichten.

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit bei so einer Aktion mitmachen zu dürfen und natürlich wünsche ich auch allen anderen viel Glück!

LG


----------



## alimania (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ein Traum würde in Erfüllung gehen wenn ich zu den 6 Glücklichen gehören würde, 
da mein Rechner schon 11 jahre alt geworden ist und auf die 12 zu kommmt.

Mein Pc 
Gehäuse : Thermaltake XASER II
Mainboard : ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
CPU : AMD Phenom (tm)II X6 1090T 6x 3,2GHz
CPU Lüfter : Noctua NH-D14
Speicher : Kingston HyperX 20gb - DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte : Asus GeForce GTX 970 STRIX OC Edition 4096MB
Festplatte : Kingston 1 TB SSD
Blue-Ray Benner : LG
Netzteil : Be Quiet 500w
Soundkarte : Onboard (SupremeFX X-Fi Audio Card)
Tastatur : Logitech G15
Maus : Logitech MX Master
Betriebssystem : Microsoft Windows 10 Pro , 64Bit
Monitor : Asus MG28UQ Gaming Monitor
Lautsprecher : Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II Lautsprecher 2.0


Zur Aufrüstung bzw. Neuaufbau habe ich diese Komponenten ausgewählt:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Dazu neu Kaufen möchte ich noch einen 
AMD Ryzen 5700X und eine Nvidia RTX 3070 FE Kaufen!

Vom meinem Rechner kann ich das Gehäuse und den CPU kühler benutzen

Danke an das Team von PCGames und den Herstellern die das ermöglichen und viel Glück an alle anderen.


----------



## Depugno (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich würde die Aktion gerne nutzen um den Gaming-PC meiner Frau mal von der Haswell-Ära in die heutige Zeit zu befördern 
Die bisher verbaute (alte) Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570
GPU: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 2G
Mainboard: Asus H87-Pro
RAM: 2x 8 GB, 2x 4 GB (DDR3)
Gehäuse: Aerocool Tor Pro
SATA SSD: Samsung 750 Evo 250 GB, Samsung 830 128 GB
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power 400 W
CPU-Kühler: Intel boxed
Monitor: 27 Zoll, Full-HD mit 144 Hz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das System ist nun doch sehr in die Jahre gekommen und man muss die Details nun doch immer sehr stark reduzieren und vieles ist auch nicht wirklich spielbar. Von dem System möchte ich eigentlich nur das Gehäuse und die beiden SSDs übernehmen (Das Gehäuse ist sogar mit Abstand das neuste).  Daher habe ich mich für folgende Wunschaufrüstung entschieden:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ein Herzstück des Systems fehlt hier natürlich noch. Die benötigte CPU würde ich nachkaufen wenn ich für das Upgrade ausgewählt werde. Je nach Angebotslage wird es ein Ryzen 5 oder Ryzen 7, da habe ich mich noch nicht final entschieden. Prinzipiell fände ich einen Ryzen 5 3600 hier aber schon ausreichend, denn das System ist eigentlich nur für Gaming vorgesehen. Meine Hoffnung wäre hier aber vielleicht schon auf einen Zen 3 zurückgreifen zu können, nämlich den Ryzen 5 5600X.

Beim Mainboard setze ich auf das B550 Tomahawk, WLAN benötigt der Rechner nicht und das Gehäuse bietet genug Platz für ein ATX Mainboard. Zusätzlich bringt das Tomahawk neuste USB-Schnittstellen im 3.2 Standard vom Typ-A und Typ-C und natürlich B550 typisch PCIe Gen4 für die Grafik und eine NVMe SSD, sowie eine Zen 3 Unterstützung. Also die perfekte Basis für einen zukunftssicheren Build. Die geplanten 16 GB RAM und die 512 GB NVMe SSD sind für ein reines Gaming-System auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend, bei Bedarf aber leicht erweiterbar. Als CPU-Kühler fiel meine Wahl auf den Shadow Rock, dieser bietet mehr als genug Kühlleistung für die vorgesehene CPU und er verdeckt den RGB-RAM nicht . Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mich für die RTX 2070 Super entschieden (wären wir 2 Monate in der Zukunft wäre es vllt. eine 3060Ti). Die Karte bietet in den meisten Titeln mehr Leistung als die 5700 XT und bietet noch Raytracing und DLSS, insbesondere DLSS ist hier für mich ein entscheidendes Argument auf Team Grün zurückzugreifen. Zu guter letzt muss natürlich auch ein neues Netzteil in das System rein, die vorhandenen 400 Watt reichen hier einfach nicht aus. Zwar wird das 700 Watt Netzteil nur so etwas mehr als 50 % ausgelastet, ist damit aber auf jeden Fall im effizienten Bereich und für zukünftige Upgrades ist genug Leistung vorhanden.

Sollte ich für das Upgrade ausgewählt werden würde dies natürlich auch meine Frau sehr freuen, da sie dann endlich einen aktuellen PC bekommt 
Gerne berichte ich dann hier im Forum über den Umbau des Systems und den damit einhergehenden Leistungsgewinn. Das ganze würde ich mit Benchmarks, Temperaturmessungen usw. ausschmücken.

Allen anderen Teilnehmer drücke ich ebenfalls die Daumen


----------



## Izarak (23. Oktober 2020)

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 45 (5 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaut:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Mainboard: MSI X570 Pro Carbon WIFI
Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280
RAM: 32GB HyperX Predator 3200 DDR4
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 970
PSU: beQuiet! Straight Power 11 650W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify S2 White
SSDs: 256GB Samsung EVO 970 Plus & 1TB Samsung 970 EVO
Gehäuselüfter:  3x Fractal Design Prisma Al-14 PWM

Da ich mit meinem WQHD Monitor (Asus PG279Q) an die Grenzen meiner GTX 970 komme, scheint mir ein Upgrade der GPU angebracht. In Spielen wie APEX Legends oder Battlefield V langweilt sich mein 8-Kern Ryzen leider neben der GTX 970 zu Tode.
Ich besaß in meinem alten PC schon ein gedämmtes beQuiet! Gehäuse und ein Freund von mir besitzt das Dark Base 700, welches es mir enorm angetan hat. Meine GTX 970 weist leider neben der mangelnden Leistung unterträgliches Spulenpfeifen auf und da ich auch bei zukünftigen GPUs vermutlich leider nicht davon verschont bleiben werde, scheint mir ein gedämmtes Gehäuse die richtige Lösung für meine Empfindlichkeit zu sein 
Darüberhinaus ist die Lüftersteuerung meines Meshify S2 scheinbar defekt, die manuell regelbaren Silent Wings 3 im Dark Base 700 würden hier wunderbar Abhilfe schaffen.
Außerdem scheinen die Fractal Design Prisma Lüfter in meinem Meshify leider langsam Lagerschäden zu haben und verursachen ab einer gewissen Drehzahl hörbare Lagergeräusche - Ein weiterer Grund, sich über die im DB 700 verbauten Silent Wings 3 freuen zu können!
Sollte ich hier ausgewählt werden, wird ein entsprechendes Feedback meinerseits inklusive Bildmaterial mit Freude gegeben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Lukas491don (23. Oktober 2020)

Hey PCGH Team,

ich wünsche euch erstmal alles Gute zum 20ten Geburstag 
Dies ist das erste mal das ich Teilnehme, also hoffe ich mal das ich alles richtig gemacht habe ^^

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard = ASRock X370 Taichi
CPU = AMD Ryzen 5 1600
GPU = PowerColor RX580
RAM = Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2666MHz im Dual Channel
SSD = Samsung SSD 960 Evo 250GB
HDD = WDred 2tb, WDred 4tb, WDblue 160gb
Netzteil = Corsair RM650i
Gehäuse = BitFenix BFC-NEO-100-KKXSR-RP Neos Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse
Monitor = BenQ Zowie 27 Zoll, 144Hz, 2560x1440


Gewünschte Produkte:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Der PC wurde von mir in 2017 gebaut und läuft sehr gut, was mir allerdings in den Jahren aufgefallen ist, ist dass das
Gehäuse nicht wirklich für größere Hitze geeignet ist da der Airflow nicht gut ist,
außerdem reicht die GPU nicht wirklich aus um den 2560x1440 Monitor ausreichend zu versorgen.

Die SSD würde ich als Gamedrive verwenden wollen ^^

Der RAM wäre ein gutes Upgrade zu meinem jetzigen da ich plane in Zukunft auf einen Ryzen 5 3600 upzugraden.

Vielen Dank das ihr die Aktion macht :3
Mfg Lukas491don


----------



## HManuB (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

meine Hoffnung:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

mein System:
i7 6700k
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
16GB (2x8GB) Gskill TridentZ 3200
be quiet! 700W pure Power 9 CM 80+ Silver
Palit GTX1060 (6GB)
Fractal Design FD-CA-DEF-R5-TI-W
1x Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
1x Samsung 840 PRO 125 GB
1x Samsung 860 EVO 1000GB

Grundsätzlich würde ich zum Jahresende gerne die Grafikkarte erneuern,
es kommt drauf an ob sich dann ein WHQ-Monitor lohnen würde, je nachdem ob neue Grafikkarten verfügbar sind. Grundsätzlich kommt dann noch ein neuer Prozessor mit ein paar mehr Kernen in Frage, da das Video-Rendern immer öfter erforderlich wird, vermutlich dann AMD. Daher meine Auswahl.

MfG
HManuB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mich3400 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hier meine Wunschvorstellung:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Zu meinen Wünschen:
Ich möchte meinen PC komplett überarbeiten und nur noch die HDD übernehmen. Als CPU würde ich auf einen Ryzen 5 3600 setzen. (evtl. dann demnächst auf Ryzen 5000 wechseln).  Als Grafikkarte habe ich bereits eine ASUS 5700XT ROG STRIX zuhause liegen.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Mainboard:
MSI H110M Gaming
Prozessor:
Intel I5 6600
RAM:
2*4 GB Crucial DDR4-2133 CL15
CPU Kühler:
EKL Ben Nevis Advanced
Grafikkarte:
4GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
SSD:
SanDisk 120GB
HDD:
WD Blue 1TB
Netzteil:
Corsair VS450 450 Watt
Gehäuse:
Acer Aspire

Viele Grüße und Dankeschön!
Michael


----------



## EdwinK (23. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag,

eine schöne Aktion habt ihr gestartet ich hoffe ich werde zu den Auserwählten gehören um meinen aktuellen Rechner zu pimpen. Bis jetzt ist der Rechner zu spielen eher wenig gedacht, alte Games (10+) funktionieren Wunderbar, zum Arbeiten ist er auch ideal da er nicht zu hören ist, allerdings würde ich gerne wieder Games aus der Gegenwart zocken können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
Ryzen 3200G
Asrock Fatality B450 Gaming
2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Elite 3000 Mhz
Arctic Alpine Kühler
Seasonic 250 Watt
2X 80 mm Lüfter
Karton Gehäuse mit Tape

Was ich brauche:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eventuell würde ich mir noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen falls mein aktuelles nicht mitmacht. 

vielen Dank und eine schöne Halloween Zeit.


----------



## o_Jonny (23. Oktober 2020)

Liebe PCGH,

seht ihr diesen großen, potthässlichen grünen Tower? In den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich vieles verändert, aber meinem Maxitower halte ich die Treue, auch wenn das Retro-5,25"-Diskettenlaufwerk vor einigen Jahren endgültig verschwunden ist und im Inneren längst leise SSDs vor sich hinschnurren. Wobei - Teile des Innenlebens sind inzwischen ebenfalls schon fast antik zu nennen und es wird dringend Zeit, da etwas zu modernisieren. Momentan sind verbaut:

CPU: Intel i5-4460, gekühlt von einem Alpenföhn Brocken
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660
RAM: 8 GB, ich denke Corsair DDR3-1600
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97P-D3
Soundkarte: SoundBlaster Z
SSD: 2x64 GB, 1x250 GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO
HDD: 500GB (vom Alter her direkter Nachfahr von Moses' Steintafeln) & ein Datenlager mit  6 TB von Seagate

Wollt ihr mir helfen, dem alten Oger ein neues Innenleben zu verpassen, mit dem er aktuelle Spiele wie Metro Exodus und zukünftige Spiele wie Cyberpunk 2077 butterweich darstellen kann? Ich werde mir selbst - brav den Tipps der PCGH-Redaktion folgend - ein MSI X570-Mainboard mitsamt AMD Ryzen 7 3700X und passendem Lüfter zulegen. Mein Netzteil sollte ich behalten können, auch die Soundkarte bleibt. Von Euch wünsche ich mir den passenden RAM und die neue Grafikkarte. Oh, und das Gehäuse bringt so seine Probleme mit sich. Wie ihr auf den Innenbildern sehen könnt, ist das Innere aktuell ziemlich chaotisch. Nicht nur, weil viele Kabel heutzutage schlichtweg zu kurz für so hohe Gehäuse sind, sondern auch, weil in das Ding zwar problemlos 6 CD-Laufwerke reinpassen, es dafür aber keinen geeigneten Ablageort für kleine SSDs gibt. Daher will ich beim Aufrüsten auch endlich aufräumen, die drei Winz-SSDs kommen raus und werden durch eine große ersetzt, die nicht mehr wie bisher unter dem (ebenfalls längst nicht mehr aktiven) Diskettenlaufwerk zum Liegen kommt, sondern dank PCI-Express direkt auf dem Mainboard sitzt. Sonst brauche ich nichts von Euch - das Gehäuse habe ich ja bereits...

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Piconnor (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team

Diesmal war die Auswahl für mich besonders spannend, weil sich mein System gerade im Umbruch befindet und ich schon ein paar Teile zuhause liegen habe. Die Bilder habe ich zu meiner derzeitigen Konfiguration gemacht:

CoolerMaster MasterBox MB530P + 3x CoolerMaster MasterFan MF120R ARGB
Enermax Platimax D.F. 600W
Asus Z97 MAXIMUS HERO VII ROG
Intel Core i5-4690K + CoolerMaster MasterAir MA410R RGB
4x 8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
ASUS Radeon RX5700 DUAL EVO OC 8GB
Corsair Force MP500 120GB (übrigens: obwohl nur mit einem PCIe-x2-Steckplatz geteilt besteht ein deutlicher Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zumindest beim booten!)
Samsung 850 EVO (Basic) 500GB

Inzwischen habe ich mir zum Aufrüsten die folgenden Teile zusammengekauft (auch fotografiert):

Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO
2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3000 CL16
Samsung 970 EVO 500GB

Es fehlt noch die CPU. Das wird definitiv erstmal ein Ryzen 7 3700X werden (mittelfristig soll er dann mal eine der letzten CPUs für den Sockel AM4 weichen), der später als letztes Upgrade das X370-Board meiner Frau schmücken soll. Daher habe ich noch keinen Ryzen 5xxx ins Auge gefasst. Aus Zeitmangel für den Umbau habe ich den Kauf noch vor mir hergeschoben und hoffe noch auf eine kleine Preissenkung, auch wenn es momentan nicht großartig danach aussieht. Spätestens in zwei Wochen ist es dann aber soweit. Das RAM-Kit ist dabei ebenso für einen späteren Umzug in den Rechner meiner Frau vorgesehen.

Mit diesem Hintergrund habe ich mich daher für folgende Aufrüstoptionen entschieden:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Um momentan das Budget zu schonen (und immer wieder Gründe zum Umbauen zu finden) habe ich den Corsair-RAM gekauft (passend zu den gleichen 2x 8GB im Rechner meiner Frau). Später sollen es dann auf jeden Fall 32GB und schnellerer Speicher sein, RGB ist nicht zwingend, aber willkommen. Dafür kommt dann nur ein Speicher-Kit mit 2 Modulen in Frage, weil der erste Speicherslot vom CPU-Kühler für hohe Module blockiert wird (momentan sind auch die Kühlrippen vom ersten Modul entfernt, damit das passt). Im für mich preislich akzeptablen Rahmen bewegen sich da momentan maximal DDR4-3600-Kits. Und unter diesen Gesichtspunkten war es für mich nicht schwer, sich für das gewählte Adata-Speicherkit zu entscheiden, weil es genau in mein Anforderungsprofil passt.

Weniger wichtig, aber auch ein willkommenes Upgrade wäre die Adata M.2-SSD. Mit ihr hätte ich zwei M.2-SSDs und die Samsung 840 EVO würde ich in Rente schicken. Als Nebeneffekt gäbe es noch weniger Kabel im Rechner unterzubringen und mit 1TB Gesamtspeicher bin ich sowieso bis auf weiteres ausreichend ausgestattet (externe Datensicherung auf HDD ist sichergestellt).

Und als wichtigstes Teil wäre zu guter Letzt die MSI RTX 3070 eine super Verbesserung zu meiner RX5700. Ein Knackpunkt ist eventuell der Strombedarf. Aber mangels Informationen gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass der Verbrauch der RTX 3070 längst nicht so hoch wie bei der RTX 3080/90 ist und dass mein Netzteil mit 600W für diese Gesamtkonfiguration ausreichend sein sollte. Sollte sich diese Annahme als falsch erweisen, müsste natürlich ein neues Netzteil her, aber das bekomme ich dann auch noch bewerkstelligt.

Insgesamt denke ich, mit dieser Auswahl gut für die nächsten Spiele-Winter gerüstet zu sein.

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg bei dem Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Drago3344 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

habe eine Weile gehadert ob ich mich erneut bewerben soll, da mein Losglück nicht grad das Beste ist, wie ich auch bei Eurer gerade ausgelaufenden Aktion wieder feststellen durfte. Aber was solls : the same procedure as every year, also los,

meine gewünschten Upgrade-Komponenten:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da Ihr mich mit meinen letzten Bewerbungen irgendwie übersehen habt  musste ich selber loslegen und so gestaltet sich über die letzten 2 Jahre mein jetziger Rechner wie folgt:

-MSI MEG X570 Unifi
-AMD Ryzen 7  3700 X
-4 x 8 GIByte HyperX DDR 4-3200
-MSI RTX 2070Armor OC
-BeQuiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange
-EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 mit 2 Lüftern
-Cosair HX 850 i
-SSD Cosair Force Series MP 510
-SSD Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB
-Uralt-HDD
-Sound Blaster  Z (in den Bildern für die Beleuchtung zuständig^^)
-LG 32GK 850 G
-Tastatur + Maus v. Logitech
- ext.DVD-Laufwerk für DVDs
-Windows 10

Die Nutzung erfolgt hauptsächlich für Spiele mit Zielsetzung einer Auflösung WQHD mit so vielen Fps wie möglich. Ich hab das System auch unter Berücksichtigung einer gewissen Wirtschaftlichkeit zusammen gestellt was mir nur teilweise geglückt ist. Beim Mainboard wollte ich in Hinblick auf eine Aufrüstbarkeit nicht sparen um mit den VRMs auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Darum habe ich mir die 50 Euro mehr für das Ace aber verkniffen.

Ich weiß mein Netzteil ist zu groß (noch-lach), aber es war zu einem guten Preis zu haben und läuft bei mir quasi permanent passiv, da es erst spät den Lüfter startet. Eine gute Möglichkeit ein ruhigeres System zu haben, was mir insgesamt wichtig ist. Unterm Strich spart es auch noch Geld beim Strom.

Den Tower kann ich empfehlen. Es bietet die Möglichkeit es komplett in sich umzubauen (steht bei mir auf der linken Seite und ich wollte das Glasfenster auch nutzen). BeQuiet bietet ein sehr ausführliches Mitarbeitervideo an. Ohne die sehr gute Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung hätte ich bestimmt einige Fragezeichen über dem Kopf schweben gehabt. Allerdings verändert sich die Thermik, mein Rechner scheint mir schneller laut zu werden. Mit dem erhöhten Wärmeanfall der neuen Grafikkarten wird das glaube ich zum Problem. Im Gewinnfall wird das Gehäuse zurück gebaut und die neuen Lüfter intregiert.

Weitere Erläuterungen zu den anderen Komponenten erspare ich Euch mal an diese Stelle...

Da sind wir auch beim Thema zukünftiges Aufrüsten wenn ich das Glück haben sollte die MSI RTX 3080 zu gewinnen (die ich mir bei dem Preis nicht leiste/ aber zu gern hätte ). Mein Mainboard sollte ohne Probleme die jetzt kommenden Prozessoren aufnehmen können was mir dann z.B gut speziell bei Anno 1800 weiter helfen würde. Je nach Wärmeanfall wird noch eine Wasserkühlung nötig. Und Cyberpunk 2077 kommt auch noch und wird dem Rechner in WQHD wohl reichlich Grafikpower abfordern.

Und ich hab da noch ein unmoralisches Angebot, meine RTX 2070 würde ich Euch dann gerne im Gewinnfall zur Weitergabe spenden. Nur wenn Ihr wollt, um noch einem weiteren Bewerber eine Freude zu machen .

So ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr-Nickel (23. Oktober 2020)

KomponentenMein derzeitiger PCDa will ich hinProzessorIntel Core i5 9600kIntel Core i5 9600kCPU-Kühlerbe quiet! Shadow Rock SlimBe Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4MainboardZ390 Aorus ProZ390 Aorus ProArbeitsspeicherBallistix 2*16 DDR4-3000 RAMBallistix 2*16 DDR4-3000 RAMGrafikkarteGiBy6GB D6 RTX 2060 Gaming OC PRO 6GMSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OCDatenträger1TB SSD M2, 2 TB SSD SATA, Seag 8TB,1TB SSD M2, 2 TB SSD SATA, Seag 8TB,NetzteilBe Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 500 WattBe Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 WattGehäuseFractal D. Define R5 WhiteFractal D. Define R5 WhiteLüfter3* 140-mm Lüfter Fractal/Arctic silent3* 140-mm Lüfter Fractal/Arctic silent






*Foto


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Zusammenfassung der Ergänzung*

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke, die ausgewählten Komponenten bringen meinen Rechner noch einmal einen Schritt nach vorn. Das Netzteil sollte 3070 MSI Grafikkarte mitausreichend Strom versorgen und mit dem CPU-Kühler sollte ich meiner CPU durch Übertakten noch etwas mehr Leistung abverlangen können.

Die 2070er Karte wäre auch schon weiter verplant und würde an den Sohn eines meiner Freunde verschenkt, um seinen PC aufzubessern.

Allein der Steckplatz der PCI-Karte mit dem Ersatzanschlüssen für die durch den Einbau der SSD M2 weggefallenen zwei SATA-Anschlüsse möchte ich noch einmal überdenken. Vielleicht schmeiße ich auch noch einige von den alten Festplatten raus, um das ganze etwas übersichtlicher zu machen. Bin da auch auf Eure Meinung gespannt.


----------



## Mokassin1990 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Danke für die tolle Aktion. Mein Freund hier hat echt mal wieder ein paar neue Teile nötig. Hab ihn 2015 zusammengestellt und war ein Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir an mich ^^ (bestes Geschenk an dem Tag, aber sagt das meiner Frau nicht)

Hier meine aktuellen Komponenten mit Gehäuse:

Gehäuse: BE QUIET! Silent Base 800 Black
Netzteil: BE QUIET! Power Zone 750W ATX 2.4
Mainboard:    ASUS Sabertooth 990 FX R 2.0
Kern:        AMD FX-8320, 8x 3,2 GHz
Lüfter:        Dark Rock Pro 3
Grafikkarte:    Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5
RAM:        2x Corsair Vengeance LP Series BLACK DDR3-1600
Festplatte 1: SAMSUNG 850 EVO 250GB
Festplatte 2: Western Digital 1T Speicher
Festplatte 3: Marke unbekannt 6T Speicher

Ich wünsche mir folgende Teile zu upgraden:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zu dem Mainboard wird sich bald mal ein neuer Prozessor gesellen, welcher steht aber noch in den Sternen.

Viel Glück wünsch ich mir ^^ und natürlich euch auch.


----------



## keineReflexe (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Vorweg, ich finde das ist eine sehr schöne Aktion und hoffe natürlich, dass ich die Möglichkeit bekomme daran teilzunehmen.

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 
Motherboard: AMD A320m pro vd/s
Ram: 8GB mit 2666 Mhz
GPU: Geforce GTX 1050ti
1TB HDD + 120GB SSD
350W Netzteil

Mit diesem System spiele ich jetzt schon ein paar Jahre. Für ältere Spiele reicht es noch, aber ich möchte auch neuere Spiele spielen, wodurch es Zeit wird den PC aufzurüsten.

Ich würde gerne folgende Komponenten gewinnen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ein neues Gehäuse (Coolermaster MB600L) sowie ein neues Netzteil (Be Quiet Pure Power 11cm 600W)  liegen bereits bei mir daheim. Die CPU sowie die Festplatten würde ich in den neuen PC übernehmen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tobias


----------



## Nerkan (23. Oktober 2020)

Jahrelang war ich nur ein 'Leser' von euch. Und obwohl ich das Forum hier viel besuche hatte ich nicht das Bedürfnis mich anzumelden. Bis jetzt anscheinend...

Ich brauche dringend ein Upgrade in Festplattenbereich. Mein System ist zwar auf eine M2 SSD von Intel darauf, aber nur 150GB groß…

Es wäre mal nice, wenn ich ein paar Spiele und Software nicht auf andere Platten verteilen muss^^

Auch wäre ein Grafikkarten Upgrade nice. Zwar habe ich die RTX 2600, aber irgendwie ist sie doch nicht so das wahre wie gedacht (leider)

Dafür bräuchte ich dann auch einen Netzteil Upgrade und leisere Lüfter sind sowieso immer ein plus


_*SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*_




PS: Ihr macht sehr gute News und Tests, eure Hefte sind wirklich immer sehr genial gut. DANKE dafür!!!


----------



## TheSnowyChickens (23. Oktober 2020)

(Disclaimer: bitte schaut nicht so auf meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, ich konnt das nie gut  )

Hallo Team PCGH & Leser
Freut mich, was es dieses Jahr wieder diese veranstalltung gibt.

Die ist glaube mein drittes Jahr, wo ich mich versuche, und mal schauen ob es nicht vielleicht mal was wird. 
(auf jedenfall schonma viel Glück an alle)

Gut, red ich ma nicht lang um den heißen Brei und fang an.

Aktuell:
MB: Gigabyte z390 Gaming X (rev. 1.0)
CPU: Intel I7 8700k
Kühler: Cryorig A80 (280mm)
RAM: Corsair Vengance RGB Pro (4x 8GB) (2x Weiß & 2x Black)
GPU: NVIDIA 780 TI (ASUS ROG Edition)
PSU: Be Quiet L8 Pure Power 630W
OS: Win 10

Case: weiß ich nicht mehr, aber es genügt mir und es hat gut Platz für die AiO oben (is auch schon was älter)
Optisches Laufwerk: BlueRay Brenner von LG (hauptsächlich für Filme zum schauen)
Lüfter: 2x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140mm) + 1x Pure Wings 2 (120mm)
SSD: 1x Kingston 250GB
HDD: 1x Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
(eine weitere, neue, 2 TB Seagate liegt bereit, kann ich aber nicht einbauen, weil Netzteil Anschlüsse und zu kleinem Gehäuserückseiten Platz)

Monitor 1: Acer GN246HL (Haupt Monitor, auf 120Hz limitiert, DVI)
Monitor 2: Acer S230HL (alter 2. Monitor - nun 3. Monitor, wird seltener benutzt, DVI)
Monitor 3: Samsung C24F390 (neuer 2. Monitor, HDMI)
Tastatur: Corsair K95 Platinum
Maus: Logitech G502 (zu Weihnachten: die Hero Edition neu)
Mauspad: HP Omen x Steelseries
Boxen: Logitech Z333
Headset: Steelseries Vishera (ist leider zu alt (und auch halb kaputt), find es auf Google nicht mehr)
Mikro: Blue Yeti
-----------------
Pläne:

Geplant ist ein upgrade nächsten Monat mit einem neuen Netzteil (Straight Power 11 Platinum 750W+) und einer 3070. (wenn NVIDIA denn genug Karten hat, sowas man sie dann auch kaufen kann )

Ich weiß, was ich durch diese neue Karte (egal ob 3070 oder 3080) nur noch 2 Monitore anschließen kann, weil heutige Karten ja nicht mehr auf DVI setzen. (es gibt ja Adapter, wo ich aber kein Freund von bin, somit würd ich den alten 2. Monitor dann abklemmen und für meinen 2. PC nutzen)

Mit dem upgrade wär ich dann erstma rund um glücklich und müsste für die nächsten Jahre erstma nix neue fürn PC kaufen.
(Leistungs technisch ist aktuell halt nur die Graka das problem, aber sowas wie GTA 5 auf max details läuft trotzdem erstaunlicherweise ohne probleme)

-----------------
Der Pfad von euch:

_Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)_

-----------------
Es war zuerwarten was ich diese Graka auswähle, denn ich versuche somit mir die 500€ für die 3070 nächsten Monat natürlich zusparen und dabei noch ein großeres Leistungs + herauszuholen.
(vielleicht kann ich mir ja dann mein Dream Case kaufen (Enermax Saberay))

Die 3 Silent Wings 3 Lüfter, die ich noch zu den rest Punkten mit dazu "bestellen" konnte, würde ich mir als ersatz aufheben, falls mal irgendwann ein paar Lüfter bei mir ausfallen.
(is ja quasi alles 140mm (außer hinten), da hab ich ja gute Karten)

-----------------
Gut, ich weiß nun nicht mehr was ich noch schreiben kann. =D
Sowas wie Benchmarks gibt es ja genügens im Netz.
(Oh ich hab quasi, außer den RAM und die Tastatur, kein RGB im PC :O (die Mainboard beleuchtungs Software is nicht installiert, somit leuchtet das schon seid begin immer gleich^^))

Ich danke euch somit fürs Lesen und vielleicht hab ich ja dieses Jahr etwas Glück. 

Ty

(PS: der ASUS Sticker am Case is noch vom alten MB)


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (23. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schöne Aktion. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück. Ich enthalte mich aber, da ich keine Zeit habe. Zudem fehlt mir hier noch die Option "CPU". Dann könnte man sogar komplett ein System erstellen und müsste es im Zweifel nicht bei euch einschicken (für dijenigen, die sich nicht trauen, das System selber zusammen zu bauen). Ich nutze zum Beispiel meine Computer und Laptops, bis die nicht mehr gehen und Upgrade daher gar nicht. Selbst die GPU wurde bisher nur getauscht, wenn die vorherige kaputt war. Ausnahme: Mein Dell Optiplex 390DT. Hier habe ich bewusst eine GT1030 Dualslot low profile nachgesteckt. Was besseres ging nicht, da der PCIe Slot nur für 25W freigegeben ist laut Dell und da wäre die GT 1030 mit einer TDP von 30W schon drüber. Und wenn ich doch mal was neues bekomme, wandert das alte System zu Bekannten oder Verwandten, die noch was "neues" (gebrauchtes) brauchen. So habe ich Anfang des Jahres (oder doch Ende letzten Jahres) ein altes DELL Laptop einen Bekannten gegeben, weil sein PC kaputt gegangen ist und die anderen Geräte, die er von seinem Nachbarn bekommen hatte, ebenfalls kaputt waren. Bei dem Laptop wurde dann nur eine SSD nachgesteckt und läuft daher wieder tadellos beim Bekannten.


----------



## Enrico1009 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
(und auch hallo an alle Anderen, die die ganzen Posts hier durchstöbern)

Diese Aktion ist jedes Jahr aufs Neue sehr schön - natürlich weil man die Chance hat neue PC-Komponenten zu gewinnen, aber auch weil ich dadurch motiviert werde, mir auch mal wieder Komponenten abseits von CPU und GPU anzuschauen.

*Hier ist meine "Wunschliste": *

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Meine aktuelle Konfiguration besteht aus: *

Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300
PSU: Thermaltake Paris 650W
CPU: Intel i5 6600k @4,5 GHz
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V  2 x 8 GB DDR4-3200
Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 560ti TwinFrozr II
WLAN + Bluetooth: Gigabyte GC-WB1733D-I
Gehäuselüfter: ARCTIC F12 PWM 120 mm
Festplatten: 
Kingston A2000 NVMe SSD 1TB
Crucial MX200 SSD 1TB
Western Digital WD Blue HDD 1TB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Deshalb hab ich die genannten Upgrade-Komponenten ausgewählt: *

Die 560ti ist eingesprungen, nachdem meine Sapphire RX 480 leider den Geist aufgegeben hat. Aber die ist inzwischen so alt, dass ich damit eigentlich alles auf minimalen Einstellungen spielen muss - vorausgesetzt es funktioniert überhaupt... Da ich nicht immer das Neueste haben muss und noch einige Punkte für andere Komponenten haben wollte, hab ich mich hier für die RTX 2070 entschieden.
Mein aktuelles Gehäuse möchte ich auch aufrüsten da der riesige Festplattenkäfig und der fehlende Platz für Kabelmanagement sehr unpraktisch sind. Hier hat mich das 500DX mit seiner großen Mesh-Front am meisten angesprochen.
Die 650 Watt meines Netzteils reichen zwar momentan noch aus, wenn man sich die RTX 3000 und Radeon 6000 Serien anschaut wird das schon sehr knapp. Mit Blick auf die Zukunft lohnt es sich also vermutlich, auf eine PSU mit höherer Leistung aufzurüsten. Außerdem ist im Idle, wenn alle anderen Lüfter aus sind, das Netzteil deutlich zu hören.
Schließlich noch 32GB Ram, was auch in kommenden Jahren nötig werden wird, und zusätzliche Lüfterbestückung kann auch nie schaden.
CPU + Mainboard werde ich noch nicht aufrüsten, da die gute Single-Core-Performance des übertakteten 6600k noch mehr oder weniger mit aktuellen Prozessoren mithalten kann und für 60 Fps ausreicht. Die vier Threads bieten natürlich sehr wenig Multicore-Leistung, aber ca. 2 Jahre kann das hoffentlich noch warten. 


Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Enrico


----------



## BastiBo1988 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

ich bin seit einigen Jahren stiller Mitleser, habe an der Arbeit, zu Hause und am Handy eure Seite als Favorit.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mich entschieden, bei der Gemeinde mitzuwirken, es geht langsam los.

Mein System ist von Ende 2016-ca.Mitte 2017, damals hatte ich mir nach der Abendschule einen neuen PC gegönnt.
Aktuell:
MB: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel I7 6700k
Kühler: Phobya UC-2 LT mit aquastream ULTIMATE und nem 280er Radiator
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws F4-3200C16
GPU: GTX 1080 gerade verkauft wegen Big Navi oder RTX  und jetzt sitze ich hier ohne GPU
PSU: Dark Power Pro 11 650W
OS: Win 10

Bitte entschuldigt das Bild, habe ich eben erst gemacht.

Hatte mir das System damals so erstellt und dann noch in Mitte 2017 auf WAKÜ umgebaut, einige hilfreiche Videos hier bei euch haben mir dabei geholfen.
Am besten und für mich ausschlaggebend für meinen ersten WAKÜ Versuch fand ich das eine, in dem ihr selbst Leckagen oder ausfallende Pumpen simuliert hattet.

Seit Ende 2018 hatte ich dank Nachwuchs weniger Zeit (aber es war eine schöne Zeit, muss jeder erleben) , aber jetzt habe ich abends wieder Zeit um mit meinen Freunden und Arbeitskollegen zu Spielen.

Würde ich mich über nachfolgende Teile sehr freuen:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich das Gewinnen würde, würde ich mir noch nen I7 10700k kaufen um wieder auf den vollen Gaming-Genuss zu kommen. 
Die 3070 würde dann den komischen leeren Raum in meinem Gehäuse füllen.
und mit den wenn möglich drei 140mm Silent Wings würde ich meine drei nicht Silent Wings ersetzen.

Mein Altes Board und CPU könnte ich dann meinen kleinen Cousins überlassen, für die schaue ich immer nach PC Teilen, welche bei denen ins Taschengeldbudget passen. Habe auch schon einiges an Zeit und den ein oder anderen Euro für sie gesponsert. Aber der Nachwuchs muss ja auch gezeigt bekommen, wie es mit der Hardware geht.

Würde mich dann natürlich auch freuen einen schönen Test und Bericht, mit Vergleichen und schönen Bildern zu erstellen.

Dann Vielen Dank schon mal, gegönnt ist es allen hier und ein schönes Wochenende.
Bleibt gesund und die Zeit soll uns mit verfügbarer Hardware segnen

Haut rein, Beste Grüße
Basti


----------



## 666mille (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

erst einmal vielen Dank für diese super Aktion!!!

Hier ist mein aktuelles System:

CPU:Intel 9600 non K
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: ASUS Z370-i
RAM: DDR4 16GB PC 3600 CL16 G.Skill KIT (2x8GB) 16GTZR Tri/ Z RGB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 1080Ti
Gehäuse: TU150
Netzteil: be quiet! SFX-L Power 600W
Lüfter: 2 x Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM          120x120x25
Festplatte 1: SAMSUNG 960 EVO PCIe M.2 500GB
Festplatte 2: Crucial C300 256GB
Festplatte 3: SAMSUNG 860 500GB
Monitor LG 27GL850

Ich wünsche mir folgendes Teil zum upgraden:

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)*

Da ich nicht bei allen Spielen die 144Hz vo Monitor schaffe ist schon folgendes angeschafft:
Gigabyte B550-I
Außerdem soll wenn Ryzen 5000 erscheint, ein Ryzen 5 5600X ins System

Grüße
Holger


----------



## simpli_hardware (23. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend,
dieses Jahr bin ich dabei!

Mein aktuelles System:

GehäuseCoolerMasterMasterBox Q300LNetzteilBeQuietStraight Power 580-CMLüfterNoctua3x NF-F12 PWM (klassisch braun/beige)MainboardGigabyteGA-Z170MX-Gaming 5CPUInteli7-6700kRAMKingston2x HyperX HX426C16FB2K2/16CPU-KühlerArctic CoolingLiquid Freezer II 240GPUAsusSTRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5HDD1Samsung970 EVO Plus NVME 500GB

Ich bin mit Mainboard, Prozessor und meinen 32 GB RAM sehr zufrieden. Als alter Gehäusefan ärgert mich das Q300L aufgrund seiner mangelnden Materialanmutung (TEMPERED GLASS???) massiv. Und irgendwie habe ich es die letzten Jahre nicht eingesehen, horrende Summen für GPUs auszugeben. Daher dümple ich weiterhin mit meinen 3,5 GB RAM rum und nutze die restlichen 512MB für Firefox-Tabs.
Das beschreibt auch recht schnell meine Auswahl:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Erläuterung:
Das Dark Base 700 gönne ich mir, damit ich endlich mal wieder eine repräsentative Gehäusebasis erreiche, die meinem Anspruch gerecht wird.
Das Netzteil sollte die RTX 3070 aushalten und mit 700 Watt habe ich auch in der Pure Base Variante genug Reserve. Und mit Kabelmanagement bleibt mein Rechner so schön aufgeräumt, wie er jetzt ist.
Bei der 3070er Ventus bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. Ich bevorzuge normalerweise ASUS oder Gigabyte, weil die beiden Hersteller mit ihren Kühldesigns immer punkten. Meine STRIX 970 ist die leiseste Karte dieser Generation. Aber gern lasse ich mich vom MSI-Layout überzeugen.

Warum das Ganze? Damit ich auf meinem ASUS 21:9 einfach in UW-UXGA im Flight Simulator durch die Alpen fliegen kann. Und das hoffentlich in relativ angenehmer Geräuschkulisse.

Danke für die Teilnahmemöglichkeit. Es war mir bereits jetzt ein Fest.

Viele Grüße,


Torsten


----------



## Balthar (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team, 
ich spare bereits seit einigen Monaten für eine neue CPU + Mainboard, da ich Krankheitsbedingt (MultiSystem Autoimmunerkrankung) trotz meines jungen Alters schon in Rente bin, dauert das leider etwas länger - Ihr könntet mir meinen Traum mit eurer Aktion jedoch erfüllen, und sogar noch viel mehr  (ich müsste lediglich die CPU selbst dazu kaufen), deshalb habe ich folgende Komponenten ausgewählt: 

*RAM: *Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
*SSD: *Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set: *3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Gehäuse: *Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard: *MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)*

Ich würde mir auf eigene Kosten den AMD Ryzen 3700X dazu kaufen  


*Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus folgender Hardware:* 

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 1800X @3,9GHZ (Corsair H75 2nd gen 2018)
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming K5
*Ram:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 2933 Mhz
*GPU: *Gigabyte Aorus RTX 2060 Super
*Power:* Corsair RM 650X (2018)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define C TG
*HDD: *Seagate Barracuda Compute 2GB
*SSD:* Samsung Evo 860 500GB / Crucial MX 300 525GB
*Bilder meines aktuellen Systems:* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls, ich ausgewählt werden sollte, würde ich neben den geforderten 1000 Zeichen einen wirklich ausführlichen Vergleich zwischen Diversen Spielen, Anwendungen, aber auch Real World Performance wie das Starten und Herunterfahren, Browsen, Photoshop, und viele weitere Programme  testen, inklusive Diagrammen, sowie Erfahrungen des Einbaus.
Ich möchte mich schon jetzt beim PCGH Team sowie allen Partnern für diese tolle Aktion bedanken, ich finde gerade für Menschen die sich nicht unbedingt permanent die neueste Hardware leisten können, ist das wirklich eine tolle Sache


----------



## Endrom (23. Oktober 2020)

*Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team, Community Mitglieder oder wildfremder Internetuser,*​
eine neue Pimp My PC Aktion und diesmal habe ich es nicht vergessen mitzumachen. Ich würde das schonmal als Teil Erfolg Zählen lassen. Aber so viele großartige Beiträge wurden schon von der Community abgegeben. Jetzt komme ich mit meinem 0815 Beitrag, mit meinem kaum vorhanden Account und versuche irgendwie mein Glück. Aber was hat man schon zu verlieren außer ein wenig Zeit und Muse.

*Aktuelles System:*​
CPU Type: QuadCore Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 3700 MHz (37 x 100)
Motherboard Name: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x Crucial BLS4G3D1609DS1S00 = gesamt 16304 MB (DDR3 SDRAM)
Grafikkarte: Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+ (8176 MB)
Optisches Laufwerk: 1x HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSD1
SSD Festplatten:1x Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
2x Crucial CT250BX100SSD1
1x Crucial CT240BX300SSD1

HDD Festplatte: 1x Seagate ST1000DM003-1ER162
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Betriebssysteme: Triple boot (Ubunto, Manjaro, Windows 10)

*Über das aktuelle System:*​Über 5 Jahre schon rechnet der PC mit den vielen 0 und 1 schon fleißig vor sich hin. Sein Ursprung bzw. die Zusammenstellung Komponenten kamen von den unglaublichen Menschen hier im *PCGH-Forum*. Wirklich zu Ruhe ist er über die gesamte Zeit kaum gekommen. Im Gegenteil die Laufzeit möchte man sicher nicht ausrechnen vom Stromverbrauch wollen wir mal gar nicht reden. Vor allem sind in diesem Jahr durch Covid-19 und der draus entstehenden Folgen wie Online Uni und Home-Office noch einige Stunden mehr dazu gekommen und natürlich ein paar Zocker Stunden. Eigentlich wundert es mich sogar, dass er so gut noch läuft. Weder das Netzteil noch CPU und Co. haben bislang kaum gestreikt. Na gut, ich muss zugeben einige Hardware Komponenten kamen über die Zeit hinzu und andere mussten leider weichen. Hinzu kam ein paar der SSDs immer dann, wenn sie günstig im Angebot waren. Kleiner Dank an eure großartigen Angebotsseiten. Ausgetauscht wurde vor ungefähr 2 Jahren die 8 GB Sapphire Radeon R9 390. Aber nicht, weil sie Defekt war, sondern das der Schwager endlich auch vernünftig spielen kann und dass ich mehr GPU Leistung vorhanden ist. Ersetzt wurde sie mit einer Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+.

Auch, wenn ich froh bin das es bislang zu keinen problematischen Hardwareausfällen gekommen ist muss man natürlich auch Anwendungsseite bzw. Software Seite sehen. Zum Thema Spiele will ich mich nur kurzfassen. Ich bin keine Person die unbedingt 4k und die 1000 Frames braucht.  Mir reicht es aus, wenn ich auf mein 1080p bei 60 Frames spielen kann. (wenn die Spiele gut optimiert sind) Ich bin mir natürlich klar, dass die CPU/Mainboard im System das Flaschenhalsproblem ist. Bei einigen Games kam das auch stark zu der Vorschau. Ich denke da nur an Battlefield V. Egal welche Settings eingestellt waren die CPU war immer am Anschlag bei maximal 60 Frames (90 - 100 % Last) da mir das bislang immer gereicht hat war das für mich kein Grund was am PC zu ändern. Ein kleiner Hinweis (keine Werbung) ich streame ab und zu mal auf Twitch vor meinen paaren Zuschauern. Das ganze über die GPU natürlich auf max. 720p. Auch hier hatte ich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen keine Probleme. Anders sieht es aber im Thema Arbeiten aus. Da ich als Medieninformatiker mit relativen vielen Anwendungen (alle möglichen Adobe Programmen) aber auch Programmiersprachen (Java, Pyton und Co.) arbeiten muss merkt man das alters des PCs schon sehr deutlich. Richtiges Multitasking Arbeiten ist im aktuellen System nur begrenzt möglich. Auf dem einen Monitor wird mit der wunderbaren Java Programmiere Sprache gearbeitet auf den anderen noch ein bei Firefox Tabs offen damit man ein wenig die Uni noch nachverfolgen kann und auf dem letzten Monitor noch mit Team Viewer offen für die Arbeit. Da kann man Buchstäblich die Sekunden zählen bis sich eine Anwendung verabschiedet hat. Natürlich muss man nicht alles gleichzeitig machen, aber mein Tag ist leider zeitlich begrenzt. Da versucht man so viel wie möglich herauszuholen. Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch auf Linux gewechselt da ihr System nicht ganz so voll gepackt sind wie Windoof Entschuldigung ich meine natürlich Windows. Auch, wenn ich vielen Tricks und Mitteln arbeite, um die maximale Leistung zu haben bin ich dieses, auf den Fazit gekommen ein neuer Computer muss jetzt her.

Die gewünschten Hardware-Komponenten* wären:*​
*RAM**: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)*​
*SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)*​
*Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)*​
*CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)*​
*AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)*​
*Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)*​

*NEU + ALT = neues System:*​Für mich ist wichtig, dass der neue PC ein Arbeitstier ist. Ich brauche keine RGB Maschine, die mich in 16,7 Millionen Farben anleuchte. Nur damit ich nachts vor lauter Beleuchtung nicht mehr schlafen kann. Mir reicht schon das Grüne Leuchten des Power-Buttons. Deswegen würde im Gewinnfall das alte Gehäuse genommen und die neue Hardware würde reingesetzt werden. Grafikkarte und die paar Festplatten werden auch mit übernommen die können ruhig noch ein paar Jahre arbeiten. Von mir gekauft werden der neue Ryzen 7 5800X. Damit sollte dann genug Leistung vorhanden sein, um wieder richtig Multitasking unterwegs zu sein. Man muss natürlich realistisch bleiben sollte es nichts werden so werde ich trotzdem Aufrüsten. Mein Alternative Plan wäre hier dann RAM, Netzteil, Kühler im ungefähren gleichen Preiswert. Mainboard würde dann nur ein 550 Board  zum Einsatz kommen und bei der CPU ein Ryzen 5 5600X.

*Schlussworte:*​Zum Schluss möchte ich erstmal bei allem Teilnehmer für die schönen und interessanten Beitrage bedanken. Da waren ein paar PCs dabei die haben nach einem Staubsauger geschrien und wieder welche da braucht man keine Disco da schau man einfach in den PC hinein. Einfach göttlich. Dann natürlich auch bei allem Partner, die an Land gezogen wurden, sind. Großes Dankeschön für diese Bereitschaft. *Habe ich noch jemanden vergessen natürlich die PCGH Redaktion ohne euch wäre sowas überhaupt nicht möglich. Fühlt euch in der Coronazeit von mir einfach gedrückt, bleibt euch treu und macht weiter so. Einfach spitze.*

PS: So Schleimspur sollte nun groß genug sein damit ich gleich ausrutschte.


----------



## K0N574N71N (23. Oktober 2020)

x


----------



## Tobs3l (23. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
derzeit habe ich einen PC der mehrmals täglich abstürzt oder einfriert. Ich habe schon alles mögliche probiert, aber wahrscheinlich sind meine Komponenten einfach zu alt oder zu Billig.
Derzeit sind diese Komponenten verbaut:

CPU: AMD A8-5600K
Mainboard: Asus A78M-E
RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (KVR16N11S8/4)
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GT 320
PSU: SilverStone SST-ST50F-ES230 v2.0 500W
Case: Gamemax Draco New
SSD: Emtec X150 SSD Power Plus 120 GB
HDD: WD WD10EZEX 1 TB

Ich kann damit so gut wie keine Games zocken, bei GTA V geht`s zwar aber seltsamerweise stürzt das Spiel jedes mal ab wenn ich die Karte öffne XD, das einzige Spiel was relativ okay läuft ist Team Fortress 2, falls ihr das noch kennt ;D.
Über folgende Komponenten würde ich mich extrem freuen:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde selber noch einen AMD Ryzen 7 5800X hinzufügen, aber da der wahrscheinlich noch nicht verfügbar sein werde ich wahrscheinlich einen Ryzen 5 3600X als Platzhalter einbauen. Als RAM würde ich mir 32 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO in der White edition mit 3600mhz und CL16 holen.
Bei dem ganzen ist die GPU die ich mir ausgesucht habe zwar ein bisschen low-end, aber ich habe vor mir je nach Verfügbarkeit eine RTX 3000 oder RX 6000 holen und die RX 5500 XT anderweitig verwenden.
Wie euch hoffentlich aufgefallen ist würde mir ein upgrade mehr als nur helfen und mir vieles erleichtern, da ich mir dann nicht teil bei teil meine eigenen upgrades kaufen muss, wofür mein Budget nur sehr schlecht ausreicht.
Ich wünsche allen anderen TeilnehmerInnen viel Glück und möchte mich schon Mal im voraus bei PCGH bedanken dass ihr immer so großartige Aktionen raushaut.

Viele Grüße,
Christoph Gut
​​


----------



## Thor2016 (23. Oktober 2020)

*Hallo und meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum 20-jährigen Jubiläum!*


Auch ich möchte mich dieses Jahr wieder bei „Pimp my PC“ bewerben. Mein System hat sich seit letztem Jahr kaum geändert und läuft seit 2014 mit verschiedenen Upgrades jetzt in dieser Konfiguration:

*Gehäuse: *Aerocool Xpredator Big Tower White Edition mit den beiden originalen 200 mm Lüftern sowie zwei Silent Wings 3 am Boden und im Heck
*Mainboard:* MSI Z87-G43 Gaming
*Prozessor:* I7 4790K geköpft und mit LM versehen @ 4,4 GHz all Core
*CPU-Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
*Grafikkarte:* ASUS ROG Poseidon GTX 1080 Ti
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4x4 GB DDR3 Avexir @ 1600 MHz
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Straight Power E10-CM 700W
*Festplatte(n):* Samsung SSD 840 EVO 256GB (System); Samsung SSD 750 EVO 256GB (Daten);
WD HDD 2TB (Fotos, Musik, Videos); Hitachi HDD 3TB für Sicherungen
*Laufwerk:* Optiarc DVD RW
*TV-Karte:* Hauppauge WinTV HVR-5500
*Sound:* Onboard mit Edifier 5.1 Lautsprechersystem
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 10
*Monitor:* Asus ROG Swift PG348Q
*Tastatur:* Logitech G910
*Maus:* Logitech G502
Neu hinzu gekommen ist eine Samsung SSD 860 QVO 1TB für Spiele.

Ich würde gerne die Plattform meines PC erneuern und ihn optisch auf einen zeitgemäßen Stand bringen. Daher habe ich folgende Auswahl getroffen:

*RAM:* Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
*SSD:* Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Gehäuse: *Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Meine Beweggründe für diese Wahl: 

Be Quiet Dark Base 700*
Das Aerocool Xpredator Gehäuse ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und im Lauf der Jahre habe ich mich daran satt gesehen. Die Sicht durch das Kunststofffenster mit den vielen Lüftungsschlitzen ist auch nicht so schön. Aufgrund des neuen Gehäuses entfällt natürlich das DVD-Laufwerk, welches ich allerdings gerne intern behalten hätte. Ein externes Laufwerk tut es dann aber auch. Schade, dass das Dark Base Pro 900 rev. 2 diesmal nicht zur Auswahl stand.

*MSI MEG X570 Unify*
Da das letzte meiner Kinder jetzt raus ist, wird sich sein Zimmer in mein Gaming-Zimmer (und Büro) verwandeln. Da dort kein direkter Netzwerkanschluss vorhanden ist, sollte auf dem Board W-Lan integriert sein. Außerdem kann in ein großes Gehäuse auch ein großes (ATX) Mainboard. Auch der USB-Frontanschluss des Gehäuses kann hier mit voller Geschwindigkeit angebunden werden.

*Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4*
Einfach für den einheitlichen Be Quiet – Look. Mein Brocken 3 hätte es natürlich auch getan.

*Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2x16 GiB DDR4-3600*
Der schnellst mögliche Ram ist für Ryzen gerade gut genug!

*Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB*
Die M.2 SSD würde meine Medienfestplatte ersetzen, wodurch ich mit den auf dem Mainboard vorhandenen 4 SATA-Anschlüssen für die restlichen Laufwerke auskomme.

Mit umziehen sollen die anderen vier Festplatten, die zwei Silent Wings, die TV-Karte, das Netzteil und natürlich die Grafikkarte. Für die "Grafikkartenaufhängung" (Kabelbinder) wird sich bestimmt auch noch eine elegantere Lösung finden.

Ergänzen würde das neue System ein Ryzen 5 3600x oder höher, evtl. auch ein Prozessor aus der 5000er Serie.


Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück und würde mich freuen, wenn mein PC ausgewählt wird!

Thor2016





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody2512 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
alle Jahre wieder erinnert mich die Pimp My Pc Aktion daran, dass ich älter werde und Weihnachten schon wieder so nah ist.

Ich bin mit meinem aktuellen System größtenteils zufrieden, jedoch gibt es eine Schwachstelle, welche ich bei Gewinn ausmerzen könnte.

*Aktuelles System:
CPU*: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
*MB*: Asus ROG Strix x470-F
*RAM*: 2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 MHz (Samsung B-Die)
*PSU*: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 W
*GPU*: Asus Geforce GTX 1070 Ti ROG Strix Advanced 8 GB
*SSD*: 500 GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus, 1TB Samsung 850 Evo, 1TB Samsung 860 Evo
*Gehäuse*: Fractal Design Define R6 ohne Sichtfenster
*Monitor*: Acer Predator XB271HUTbmiprz (27“, 1440p, IPS, 165 Hz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Auswahl:
Lüfter-Set*: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte*: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
*Gesamt*: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Eigene Anschaffungen bei Gewinn:
PSU*: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 W

Als bekannt wurde, dass die neuen Konsolen auf einem Zen 2 8-Kerner aufbauen habe ich auf den *3700X* aufgerüstet. Der Trend wird diese Generation in Richtung 6-8 Kerne gehen und dank der nun vermutlich einfacheren Portierung auf den PC wohl auch zügig dort ankommen. Der 3700X wird deshalb wohl mindestens den kommenden Konsolenzyklus nicht obsolet werden.
Er thront auf einem *Asus ROG Strix x470-F*, welches ursprünglich für einen Ryzen 2600 angeschafft wurde. Das Board hat alles was ich brauche (außer der Stiefmütterlichen Behandlung durch Asus im Hinblick auf BIOS-Updates) und verfügt über ordentliche Spannungswandler und (wichtig!) keinen Lüfter.
Gekühlt wird der Prozessor durch den *Noctua NH-D15*. War er für den 2600 noch ein bisschen überdimensioniert (oder wie ich sagen würde: angenehm leise), ist er für den doch etwas wärmeren 3700X bestens geeignet. Ein Upgrade auf eine AIO-Wasserkühlung macht aus Leistungssicht auch weniger Sinn.
Arbeitsspeicher sind 16 GB, *2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 MHz* Sticks, welche Ende 2017 für viel zu viel Geld gekauft wurden und nun bis zum nächsten Wechsel (dann auf DDR5) dienen werden.
Das Netzteil ist momentan ein *Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 W*. Erfüllt seine Dienste hervorragend, wird falls auf eine RTX 3080 gewechselt wird auf ein *Straight Power 11 850 W* aufgerüstet.
Mit insgesamt *2,5 TB SSD Speicher* (davon 500 GB NVMe), welche durch mangelnde Disziplin bei guten Angebotspreisen zustande gekommen sind, besteht auch auf dieser Seite kein Bedarf in irgendeiner Weise nachzurüsten.
Der Monitor ist ein *Acer Predator XB271HUTbmiprz* 1440p bei 165 Hz mit Gsync- Modul und hier zeigt sich dann der Flaschenhals - die verbaute *GTX 1070 Ti*. Sie wurde Ende 2017 zur Zeit des Miningbooms gekauft und wird seitdem in 1440p geknechtet. Die RTX 20 Reihe wäre eher ein sidegrade gewesen, weshalb ich dankend verzichtet habe. Durch den Monitor bin ich an Nvidia gebunden und es kämen da die RTX 3070 oder RTX 3080 in Frage. Bei der RTX 3070 stört mich, dass nur 8 GB GDDR6 verbaut wurden. Das wäre die gleiche Menge an VRAM wie die vorhandene GTX 1070 Ti und das könnte in Zukunft (die nächste GPU sollte 3-5 Jahre halten) knapp werden. Da ist die RTX 3080 besser aufgestellt, jedoch ist sie leicht außerhalb meines Grafikkartenbudgets.
Da käme die *MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G* sehr gelegen als Geburtstagsgeschenk (28.10. ). Die Gaming X Trio war eine der besten Customkarten der RTX 20 Serie und ist auch mit der RTX 3080 wieder eine sehr gute Karte mit starker, dabei leiser, Kühllösung. Es stehen Kracher wie Cyberpunk 2077 (der Hauptgrund für mich auf eine Raytracing Grafikkarte mit guter Performance upgraden zu wollen) sowie Watch Dogs Legion und Assassins Creed Valhalla (endlich wieder ein kompakterer Teil) an, welche ich dann flüssig genießen könnte. Mit einem Mix, welcher nicht aus Mittel- und Niedrig - Einstellungen besteht.
Die übrigen Punkte investiere ich in *3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm)*. Davon sind bereits 3 Stück in meinem *Fractal Design Define R6* verbaut (2 in der Front, einen hinten) und würde mir die Option offen halten die oben oder unten im Gehäuse zu verbauen, falls es zu einer Verbesserung des Airflows beiträgt. Sonst würde ich sie einfach als Reserve bereithalten, es kann ja immer mal etwas kaputt gehen.

Abschließend möchte ich mich bei PCGH für die Aktion bedanken, die jedes Jahr ein paar von uns ein verfrühtes Weihnachten bereitet. Des weiteren wünsche Ich den anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück einen der (übrigen 5  ) Plätze zu ergattern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Daniel


----------



## Christus274 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben.
Mein System ist jetzt etwas in die Jahre gekommen und ein wenig neuer Schwung würde bestimmt auch wieder die FPS in hohe Gefilde bringen.

Mein jetziges System:
Intel Core i5 4770 @ 4.7GHz
4x4 GByte 1600MHz RAM von Kingston
Asus Sabertooth Mainboard
Asus GTX 1080
BeQuiet 850 Netzteil
Das alles in einem Thermaltake the Tower 900 verbaut.
Alle Kabel auf Länge geschnitten, gesleeved und gecrimpt.
2 Wasserkreisläufe, 1ner nur CPU und einer nur GPU mit jewels 560er Radis, Laing DDC und Aquero gesteuert.
Natürlich auch alles mit Acryl Rohren gemacht. Nur im unsichtbaren Raum des Gehäuses gibt es zwei Neopren-Schläuche.

So, nun zu meinem Wunsch:


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

logischerweise werde ich eine CPU dazu ordern. Meine alte Intel CPU werde ich nicht auf den Sockel hämmern können. Es wäre dann, wenn verfügbar, einer von den neuen Ryzen.
Die SSDs, Platten, Steuerungen, Netzteil und so weiter, werde ich weiterverwenden.
Rohre müssen dann noch neu gemacht werden, Kabel wieder basteln und neue Wasserblöcke müssen dann auch noch her.
Mein bester Freund wartet schon lange darauf in das alte System wieder neuen Schwung zu bringen. Vor allem was das Gehäuse angeht.

würde das ganze dann auch mit Bildern festhalten und meinen Text dazu verfassen.

Danke fürs lesen

MfG
Chris


----------



## Marnit (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Stephan und die restliche Crew von PCGH,

die neue Konsolengeneration steht vor der Tür und mein i5 2500k hat jetzt wirklich ausgedient. Habe ihn wirklich viel zu lange gequält. Aber Spiele wie Assassins Creed Odyssey liefen bei 1080p sehr gut auf hohen(!) Einstellungen. Beim kommenden Cyberpunk 2077 oder RDR2 z.B. würde er nur noch die Minimalanforderungen erfüllen. Was nicht besonders berauschend ist. So steht für kommendes Jahr ein Neubau an. Weil es ein AMD Prozessor der 5000 Reihe sein soll und es mindestens ein r5 5600x wird, muss noch mindestens bis Weihnachten gewartet werden. Aufgrund von Verfügbarkeit, rechne ich nicht damit, dass die neue CPU und Ram Kombination bereits dieses Jahr unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen wird. Hoffnung stirbt aber bekanntlich zuletzt. Der Ram soll erst einmal 32 GiB betragen. Mit der Option ihn erweitern zu können. Kann mir jedoch momentan nicht vorstellen, dass ich mehr als 32 GiB benötigen werde.

Aus diesem Grund entschied ich mich meinen aktuellen PC mit der i5 2500k auf der GPU Seite aufzurüsten. Um die Zeit bis Frühjahr zu überbrücken und die Spiele von meinem POS in sehr hübsch genießen zu können.

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Um die gewünschte M.2 NVMe SSD betreiben zu können, benötige ich noch die >>ICY BOX PCI Express Karte, M.2 NVMe SSD zu PCIe 3.0 Adapter<< (19 EUR). Die auch im neuen System ihre weitere Verwendung finden wird. Auch wenn es kaum einen Einfluss auf eine NVMe hat, wenn sie in der Nähe der GPU haust und dessen Abluft abbekommt. Sollte doch mal es zu einer Dauerbelastung der SSD kommen, ist ein kühlerer Steckplatz im PCI Slot vorteilhafter.

Des weiteren habe ich mich für die MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio, in Kombination mit dem Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt, welcher die GPU befeuern darf entschieden. Das Duo wird meine GTX 960 2G ablösen. Mit ihr kann ich über Weihnachten Spiele wie den Atlantis DLC zu Assassins Creed Odyssey oder Jedi Fallen Order, von meinen POS, genießen. Bis spätestens im Frühjahr die neue Wunsch CPU r5 5600x Einzug in meinem Rechner findet.

Um die neue Hardware auch gebührend zur Geltung zu bringen, und weil ich meinem Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy silber Gehäuse mittlerweile überdrüssig bin, habe ich mich für das Be Quiet 500DX Black Gehäuse entschieden. Mir gefällt die Kombination aus schwarz und orange. Hinzukommt die gute Lüftung des Gehäuses mit seinen drei langsamdrehenden 140 mm Lüftern. Welches die Betriebsgeräuche unten halten und die Komponenten im Gehäuse dadurch gut gekühlt werden. Sodass sie selbst wiederum leiser betrieben werden können.


Momentan besitze ich:

Monitor: LG IPS 24" 1080p
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy silber
Gehäuselüfter: 3 x 120 mm von Sharkoon bei rund 800 rpm
CPU: i5 2500k
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Silver
Ram: 2 * 4 GiB Samsung 1333 MHz
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM ATX 400W mit Kabelmanagement
GPU: Palit GTX 960 2G


----------



## abc2030 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo und danke für eine weitere Pimprunde,

beim letzten mal hoffte ich auf einen Pimp für einen Wechsel von einem i5 3550 zum Ryzen 3700X.
-> Beitrag 2019

Hatte nicht gewonnen, aber das CPU Upgrade trotzdem freudig vollzogen.
Zuletzt kam mein erster Freesync Monitor ins Haus und nun hab ich ne tolle CPU und nen Monitor bis 165Hz.
Nur die GPU macht es sich noch gemühtlich in den unteren FPS und ist traurig weil sie nicht mit ihren neuen Freunden mithalten kann.

Deswegen wünsche ich mir die RTX 3070 und 300 Watt mehr, damit es alle auch schön warm haben und nicht (ein)frieren.


*Aktuelles System:*

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3700X
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev.A
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB DDR4-3200
SSD: 2x Samsung 860 EVO 1TB
SSD: Crucial BX200 480GB
DVD: ASUS DRW-24B3ST
GPU: MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X 6GB
Monitor: Dell S2721DGF


*Wunsch Pimp:*

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


PS: Bitte wieder nicht den Staub auf dem Bild beachten


----------



## AyC (24. Oktober 2020)

Hi PCGH-Team, meinen aktuellen PC habe ich bereits im Jahr 2012 gekauft und nur durch eine GTX1070 und einer weiteren SSD später ergänzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 - 4x 3.30GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
RAM: 16GB 4x 4GB Cosair Vengeance DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Palit GTX1070
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256GB + Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1 TB

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R3
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 480 Watt E9
CPU-Lüfter: BeQuiet Shadow Rock Pro
Gehäuselüfter: Artic
Monitore: Philips 345B1C 34" (3440x1440/100hz) + AOC G2590PX 24" (1920x1080/144hz)


Freuen würde ich mich über folgende Produkte:
*RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*


Zusätzlich von mir:
Ryzen9 3900X oder ein Ryzen 9 5900X (wird gekauft)
Lexar Professionel NM700 NVMe SSD als neue Systemfestplatte/Anwendungen (bereits vorhanden)
Adata SSD = Spiele
Samsung 860Evo = Daten / Video / Musik

Ich würde mich sehr freuen über dieses Upgrade meines PCs, da ich neben Computerspielen (Apex, Anno (CPU!), Valorant) auch immer mehr hobbymäßig mit Adobe Premiere Pro und After Effects arbeite. Außerdem wäre das Setup auch bereit für ein Grafikkartenupgrade in 1-2 Jahren.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## docrocco (24. Oktober 2020)

Tach zusammen!

Tja... was soll ich sagen... mein PC ist eigentlich schon ne ziemliche Rakete. Gut - es gibt immer schnellere Systeme, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden. Bis auf... ja, bis auf die Grafikkarte.

Hier mal die Specs:


> Mainboard: MSI MEG 570 Unify
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
> CPU-Cooler: Enermax LiqFusion 240
> RAM: 2x 8GB KFA2 Hall of Fame DDR4-3600 17-18-18-39 @16-18-18-39 +
> ...



Und hier der Stein des Anstoßes:


> GPU: MSI Radeon R9 390 Gaming 8G



Sieht auch ziemlich leer aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier war für Ersatz einfach noch kein Budget verfügbar. Daher würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn die GPU gepimpt werden könnte, am liebsten natürlich



> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
> Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)







Meine R9 390 würde dann postwendend in den Rechner meiner Mitbewohnerin/Ex-Freundin umziehen, die an dieser Stelle noch an einer Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 leidet. Siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okay, zugegeben, die Kiste müsste ich dann vermutlich auch erst mal in ein anderes Gehäuse umziehen und bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht das Xeon E5649 System durch das zuletzt von mir aussortierte Core i7-2600K System ersetzen. Dafür wäre so ein GPU Update natürlich ein schöner Anlass!

Und bevor die Frage kommt, warum nicht *dieses* System als ganzes geupgraded werden sollte in meinem Post:
- langzeitkrankheitsbedingt keine Kohle im Haus übrig, den dafür nötigen Prozessor und die legale(!) Windows 10 Lizenz zu erwerben.
- Ex(!)-Freundin... just saying.




Unrelated to that finde ich die Einschränkung "AMD-Grafikkarte ODER Nvidia-Grafikkarte" ein bisschen schade. Alternativ hätte ich nämlich je nach Verfügbarkeit der Nvidia 30er Karten durchaus auch eine der folgenden beiden Optionen auch sehr schön gefunden:



> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
> AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)
> Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


oder


> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
> AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)
> Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkt übrig)



Die RTX 3070 oder RTX 2070 Super wäre ebenfalls ein sehr schönes Upgrade für mich gewesen und sowohl die 5500 XT als auch die 5700 XT wären für die Dame natürlich eine nettere Verbesserung gewesen als meine alte R9 390.

Und für die R9 390 und die 7970 hätte es durchaus auch noch andere, ältere Rechner im Haus gegeben, die ein Hand-Me-Down-Upgrade vertragen könnten. Oder den ein oder anderen im Freundeskreis, der vielleicht  noch auf was älterem rumgurkt.




So oder so: fantastisches Gewinnspiel!

Besten Dank für die Chance
docrocco


----------



## Beicrom (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team.

Wie jedes Jahr ne coole Aktion. Dieses Jahr ist für mich die Überlegung relativ unkreativ, da mir leider "nur" die 3080 ein wirkliches Updgrade bietet. Daher konnte ich nicht wie in den letzten Jahren rumspielen. 


*Wunsch:*
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Mein bisheriges Systems:*

Cooler Master Cosmos C700P
ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (WI-FI) - X570
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
2 x 16 GB - DDR4-3200 / TridentZ
750 Watt bequiet! Dark Power Pro11
Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti mit WaKü Block von Alphacool
Monitor AW3418DW
SSDs und HDDs
3 Radiatoren und diverse Lüfter
Verschiedene WaKü Komponenten + LEDs
nkte übrig)

*Umbau:*

Ich würde gerne die Grafikkarte austauschen, da mich Raytracing schon reizen würde. 
Die Grafikkarte würde ich allerdings wieder mit einem WaKü-Block versehen. Sollte die Zeit nicht reichen, so würde ich die Karte so einbauen. 
Die Lüfter würde ich verwenden, um im Boden noch für bessere Belüftung zu sorgen, da dies leider noch nicht ausgereift ist. 
Außerdem würde ich die Verkabelung neu machen, da mich das schlechte Cablemanagement stört.
Das war es schon. Allen anderen viel Glück!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobby-78 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
eure Aktion kommt mir ziemlich gelegen, da ich in den nächsten Wochen eh vorhatte mein doch schon in die Jahre gekommenes System ein Upgrade zu spendieren.

*Hier meine aktuelle Hardware:*
Mainboard: Asus P8Q77-M
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1225 V2 @3,2 Ghz
RAM: 16 GB (4x4) DDR3 1333 MHz
VGA: MSI GTX 950
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
Laufwerk: iHOS104 BlueRay-Rom
Netzteil: Corsair HX520W
Gehäuse: Aerocool PGS-Q 202

Hier ein Bild vom Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wunsch:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Zusätzlich würde noch dazu kommen:*
- natürlich ein schickes ATX-Gehäuse
- ein Netzteil (muss ja wohl bei der Grafikkarte)
- und natürlich das *Wichtigste*: eine CPU (entweder ein AMD Ryzen 7 3700X oder eine Ryzen 5000er Version)

Danke für die coole Aktion,
Norbert


----------



## seanxx (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-X Team,

nach einigen Jahren mit Gaming auf dem Notebook habe ich dieses Jahr mit dem Aufbau eines Budget Gaming PCs angefangen. Dabei stand bei mir schon ein BLING BLING im Fokus, wobei ich versucht habe dieses stimmig zu realisieren. Herausgekommen ist dabei dieser PC, der mein knappes dreistelliges Budget nicht gesprengt hat:



GehäuseInter-Tech X-608 Infinity MicroMainboardASUS Prime B550M-A (Wi-Fi) PCIE 4.0 WLAN AXCPURyzen 5 3600 XTRAMCrucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-4000, CL18-19-19SSD1TB Samsung EVO 860HDD2TB Samsung HDD DatenschleuderGrafikkarteKFA2 nVidia GeForce GTX 1660 Super OC 6GB 192-bit GDDR6Lüfter/KühlerNavis Evo AIO Wasserkühlung mit ARGB 240 / Gehäuselüfter mit ARGBMonitorLenovo Y27g Curved Monitor G-SyncNetzteilThermaltake Smart RGB - 700W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil ist dabei selbstverständlich unterste Schublade und auch die Grafikkarte wird dem System nicht gerecht. Die 1TB SSD sind natürlich auch unterdimensioniert, sodass die Spiele ständig wieder gelöscht werden, wenn man mal längere Zeit damit nicht spielt. Wichtig war mir PCIE 4.0 mit Zukunftssicherheit und WLAN AX, das zur FRITZ!Box 6660 tatsächlich eine 2400MBit Bruttoverbindung aufbaut. Ebenso sollte der Speicher passen, wobei dieser hier natürlich nur mit 3600MHz aufgrund der bekannten AM4 Problematik läuft.  


Daher liegt der Fokus hier auf den nicht optimalen Komponenten, also der Grafikkarte und der SSD:


SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


Zwar würde die RTX 3080 von der Größe sicherlich auch reinpassen, doch hier wäre sicherlich das Gesamtsystem nicht ausreichend ausgeglichen.  Daher lieber eine schnelle SSD, die die Installation von vielen Spielen erlaubt und dabei TOP-Performance bietet. Zudem würden die LEDs der SSDs für Licht an der "vernachlässigte" NVMe Schnittstelle führen und somit das Gesamtbild verbessern.
​Ich danke Euch für das tolle Gewinnspiel!

Herzliche Grüße
Seanxx


----------



## TheRealScorch (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hiermit versuche ich auch mein Glück bei der diesjährigen „Pimp my PC“-Aktion. Kern der Aufrüst-Aktion wird sein, meinen PC auf WQHD@144Hz und 4k vorzubereiten. Der Großteil des PCs wurde Ende Juli 2019 zusammengestellt. Die Grafikkarte hatte ich bereits ein paar Monate zuvor erworben und in meinem alten PC genutzt, bei dem dann jedes Spiel im CPU-Limit lief.


Mein Wunsch:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein System:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H115i RGP Platinum
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2070 OC
Motherboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: 4x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance RGP Pro schwarz DDR4-3200 CL16
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
M.2-SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500 GB & WD Black SN750 250 GB
SSD: Crucial MX500 1 TB
HDD: Toshiba P300 3 TB
Gehäuse: Corsair Crystal 680X (Schwarz) inkl. vorinstallierter Lüfter: 3x LL120 & 1x ML120


Da ich aktuell nur einen freien Lüfteranschluss habe, werde ich mir entweder einen Adapter oder, wenn der Geldbeutel es zulässt, einen Commander Pro von Corsair holen, um meine ganzen Lüfter auch anschließen zu können. Glücklicherweise hatte ich damals in weiser Voraussicht ein 750W Netzteil eingebaut, sodass ich hier nicht aufrüsten muss.

Selbstverständlich würde mein Review sehr ausführlich ausfallen und mit diversen Spiele- und Benchmarktests aufwarten. Da die meisten Tests zu den neuen RTX Karten in Verbindung mit den neuesten Intel-Flaggschiffen durchgeführt wurden, wäre es meines Erachtens nach auch sehr interessant, ihre Perfomance in Verbindung mit einem Ryzen 3000er zu sehen. Außerdem gedenke ich, mich auf die Suche nach der Frage zu machen: Gibt es ein Spiel in Full HD, welches mit der Grafikkarte nicht im CPU-Limit läuft? Es wurde immer nur gesagt, sie sei nicht für Full HD geeignet. Dies möchte ich gerne überprüfen.

Mithilfe der Lüfter würde ich überprüfen, inwiefern sich der Einbau von 2 Lüftern unten (ja, Baby Yoda und der Mandalorianer müssten dann wohl weichen ) auf die Temperaturen der Komponenten auswirkt. Der letzte Lüfter würde dann hinten den ML120 noch ersetzen.

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen: Danke an PCGH für Möglichkeit hierzu und viel Erfolg an alle!

Viele Grüße


----------



## picknicker 1 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH,

na dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal für ein sinnvolles PC-Upgrade. Die Ivy-Bridge-CPU ist mittlerweile doch ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen und leider öfter mal ein spürbarer Bremsklotz für die GPU. Von einem Wechsel auf eine aktuelle Mehrkern-CPU erhoffe ich mir v.a. eine insgesamt höhere System- und Gaming-Leistung!

Aktueller PC:

ASRock Z77 Extreme6
Intel I7-3770K (oc~4,75 GHz, wc)
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16 GB DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Gaming X Trio (wc)
diverse Festplatten, v.a. SSD's (z.B. Kingston SKC 1000 240GB, A-DATA XPG Gammix S11 500GB)
Cougar S550
Wasserkühlung (custom, CPU+GPU)
Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich ausgewählt werden sollte, plane ich, zeitnah und bei Verfügbarkeit, die Anschaffung eines AMD Ryzen 9 5900X.

Ausgewählte Produkte (Wunschliste):

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Danke für das Anbieten eines so tollen Gewinnspiels und viel Glück an alle!

MfG
Picknicker 1


----------



## Der-Lukas (24. Oktober 2020)

Liebes Team der PCGH,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit für Pimp my PC 2020 bewerben.

Bis vor Kurzem werkelte noch ein Xeon E3 1231 V3 in meinem Antec Gehäuse. Beim Abverkauf der Ryzen 3000er Serie sah ich dann meine Chance, einen günstigen 3700X zu schießen. Entsprechend wurden auch Motherboard und RAM erneuert, sowie ein HP X27i (Freesynk bis 144Hz, WQHD) angeschafft. Aktuell sieht  mein System wie folgt aus:

Prozessor:           Ryzen 3700X
Ram:                       16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200
Grafikkarte:        Sapphire RX 480 nitro 8GB
Motherboard:   MSI B550-A Pro
Festplatten:        Crucial MX300 525GB + Seagate 1TB (Datengrab)
Netzteil:                Corsair CX 600M
CPU-Kühler:      Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Gehäuse:               Antec GX500

Zudem sind einige Be Quiet Pure Wings für die Frischluft zuständig.

Hier nun zwei Bilder meines PCs in seinem natürlichen Habitat (unterhalb meines Schreibtischs, darauf ist leider kein Platz):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Komponenten habe ich mir folgendes ausgesucht:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Summa summarum 45 Punkte und damit das budget komplett ausgeschöpft.

Vor Allem erhoffe ich mir von der RX 5700 XT eine deutliche Mehrleistung bei Spielen. Explizit bei Anno 1800 und Trackmania 2020 hoffe ich auf höhere Frameraten in WQHD. Die SSD sollte meinem System insgesamt noch einmal einen Boost geben und hoffentlich auch die Bildverarbeitung (Image stacking von Deepsky Aufnahmen) beschleunigen. Von den anderen Komponenten verspreche ich mir einen leiseren PC. Sowohl das Netzteil (das keinen passiven Betrieb kennt), als auch die obere Lüfterabdeckung fangen leider an zu rattern. Das nervt, wenn man gemütlich die neuesten PCGH-Artikel lesen möchte.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen in Zukunft eure Artikel "in Ruhe" zu lesen. 

Lieben Gruß,

Lukas


----------



## bit007 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

*Wunsch:* Worüber ich mich freuen würde:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:*

Intel Core i7-5820K
Motherboard MSI X99S SLI PLUS
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB (4×8GB 2400 CL16-16-16)
CPU Kühler: Cryorig C-1
Gehäuse: Tower ca. 20 Jahre alt
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
Netzteil: 800W be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10   4× 8pol (6+2) Graka Anschlüsse
3 Monitore: Acer Predator 3440×1440  MSI Optix MAG272QP 2560*1440  LG 1680×1050
HTC VIVE Pro + Funkübertragung

Da mein Innenleben schon über 6 Jahre alt ist,* möchte in Zukunft zusätzlich umrüsten:*

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X
passendes B550 Motherboard (da wird es sicher auch noch Vorschläge von euch geben)
RAM 64 GB (mal sehen was euer Vorschlag sein wird  )
CPU-Köhler: Liquid Freezer II 240 (euer Vorschlag  01/2020 S.73)
Gehäuse: be quiet! DARK BASE 900, Big-Tower-Gehäuse

Ich wünsche euch das PCGH-Team sowie allen Teilnehmern alles Gute.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Oktober 2020)

Okay, nach längerem hin- und herüberlegen habe ich mich entschlossen doch mitzumachen. Ich hoffe, man steinigt mich ob meiner etwas gierig wirkenden Auswahl nicht direkt. xD

Mein aktuelles Setup besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic (weiß)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold
*Mainboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming X
*Grafikkarte:* PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil Limited
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x16GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3200 CL14
*Prozessor:* Ryzen 7 1800X
*AIO:* ASUS ROG Strix LC 360 RGB White Edition
*SSD:* SEAGATE  FIRECUDA 510 (NVMe, 2 TB)
*HDD:* 4TB Toshiba irgendwas
*Maus/Tastatur:* RAPOO 8900P (Set)
*Monitor:* LG Electronics 27UD68-W

Und so sieht das ganze derzeit aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aufgrund der Auswahl und der so oder so anstehenden Änderungen habe ich mich für folgende upgrades entschieden:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich wider erwarten zu den glücklichen Gewinner*Innen gehören, sollte klar sein dass ich ebenfalls einen neuen Prozessor benötige und eine der beiden Grafikkarten somit direkt veräußert werden wird um den Prozessorkauf zu subventionieren. Welche das wohl sein wird... 

In diesem Sinne - viel Glück euch/uns!


----------



## darcscyone (24. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe mich dieses Jahr endlich dran gemacht,  mein Heilgitum wieder fit für die Zukunft (speziell: AC - Valhalla & Cyberpunk) zu machen...
Bisher bin ich schon so weit gekommen - dank euerer Hilfe für die allmonatlichen Tests und Berichte,  für die ich mich auch recht herzlich bedanken will:

Mainboard = MSI B550-A Pro
CPU = AMD Ryzen 9 3900 (hat meinen alten i7-2600k nach 9 Jahren ersetzt und gehöhrt für mich in die Hall-of-Fame der besten CPUs)
Kühler = Corsair H150i Pro (war eigentlich nicht geplant, aber der Box-Kühler vom Prozessor war eine Katstrophe)
RAM = 64GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4 PC 3200 CL16 KIT (4x16GB) 16GIS
GPU = Zotac GeForce 1060 AMP 6GB
SSD = Samsung SSD 830 (250GB)
              Samsung SSD 470 (60GB)
Festplatten = Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI (2TB)
                               Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD642JJ (640GB)
                               WD Raptor 6000HLHX (600GB)
Netzteil = Enermax Modu82+ 525 Watt
Gehäuse = NZXT H710i Midi Tower
Monitor = 28" (71,12cm) Samsung U28R554UQU
Tastatur= Razer Lycosa Mirror
Maus = Razer Mamba Elite
Netzwerk= Asus AC88
Windows 10

So schaut's aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da in meinem Aufrüstplan noch eininge Dinge offen sind, möchte ich  das Ganze in diese Richtung komplettieren.
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Mari96 (24. Oktober 2020)

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,*

ich finde eurer Gewinnspiel richtig klasse und wünsche allen Leuten viel Glück! Ich habe ein paar Beiträge der anderen Teilnehmer überflogen und mir die Bilder der anderen PCs angeschaut. Allein dadurch habe bemerkt, wie wenig ich mich mit Tower-PC auskenne . Zu meiner Verteidigung – bisher hatte ich auch nur zwei Notebooks in meinem Leben. Beide haben jeweils annähernd 5 Jahre gehalten und so alt bin ich noch gar nicht, dass ich mehr gebraucht hätte .

Um ehrlich zu sein hat mich auch mein Freund darauf gebracht hier bei dem Gewinnspiel mitzumachen. Er macht natürlich auch bei dem Gewinnspiel mit. Ob ich mit meinem aktuellen Notebook von HP überhaupt die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle, weiß ich hingegen nicht, aber es kann ja nicht schaden einfach einen Betrag zu verfassen und auf das Beste zu hoffen.

Im Folgenden schreib ich euch, was mein kleiner HP unter der Abdeckung (inklusive Bilder) zu bieten hat und was ich mit dem Teil so alles anstelle. Danach nenne ich euch meine Wunschkomponenten und warum ich diese ausgewählt habe.

*Mein kleiner HP-Laptop:*
Bezeichung: HP 350 G2 L7Z80ES
Gehäuse, Intel-Mainboard, Netzteil und CPU-Kühler von HP?! (belehrt mich eines besseren, falls dem nicht so ist)
Intel-CPU: Intel Core i7-5500U (2x2,4 GHz / Turoboboost 3 GHz)
RAM: phs memory 2x4 GB DDR3L PC3 12800 (1600 MHz)
Dedizierte AMD-Grafikkarte: Radeon R5 M240 2 GB
Festplatte: HGST 1000GB HDD (5400 rpm)

Als Schülerin bzw. Studentin hat man ja bekanntermaßen nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung und deswegen bin ich froh, dass ich zu Beginn meines Studiums dieses Notebook von meinen Eltern bekommen habe. Neben dem ganzen Uni-Kram, schaue ich zurzeit überwiegend Serien auf Netflix und spiele ein paar Games. Wirklich anspruchsvolle Spiele sind das mit Sims 3, Zoo Tycoon 2 und WoW (zumindest 1-2 Monate in den Semesterferien) gerade nicht. Viel mehr läuft darauf aber so oder so nicht und die genannten Spiele natürlich auch nicht mit hohen Details. An und für sich ist das für so eine Gelegenheitsspielern wie mich auch völlig ausreichend. Allerdings merke ich so langsam, dass der Laptop schon anfängt zu lahmen und die Anforderungen an neue Spiele werden auch nicht geringer. Die neue Erweiterung von World of Warcraft habe ich mir erst gar nicht gekauft, weil diese ja eine SSD benötigt. In meinem HP habe ich nur eine HDD und keinen Platz für eine weitere SSD.

*Meine Wunsch-Komponenten:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Meine Einkaufsliste:*
AMD-CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Windows 10 Home 64bit 

Wie man unschwer an der Liste meiner Wunschkomponenten erkennen kann, würde das mein erster „selbst zusammen gestellter“ PC werden. Mit der Punktlandung habe ich die Komponenten so gewählt, dass ich mir nur noch eine CPU von AMD dazu kaufen müsste, um einen ersten vollständigen Tower-PC zu bauen. Beim Ryzen 5 3600 ist zwar schon ein CPU-Kühler dabei, welcher jedoch sehr schwach ist. Deswegen habe ich auch den Kühler Shadow Rock 3 von Be Quiet ausgewählt. Der CPU und Win10 sind für mich als arme Studentin auch für unter 200 € erschwinglich.
Wie bereits oben erwähnt sind meine Ansprüche an meinen PC nicht allzu hoch. Schön wäre es trotzdem, wenn ich all die Games zumindest spielen kann, die ich auch spielen mag. WoW Shadowlands wäre das eine und dann würde ich auch sehr gerne das neue „Die Siedler“ ausprobieren wollen, welches wohl noch dieses Jahr rauskommen soll. Mein letztes Siedler war der 7. Teil, welcher nicht so hohe Systemanforderungen hatte und daher zum Glück auf meinem HP-Laptop lief.
Für den Fall, dass sich das PCGH-Team für mich entscheidet und ich die Wunschkomponenten bekomme, werde ich den Rechner mit meinem Freund zusammenbauen – zumindest hat er mir versprochen zu helfen. So ein Zusammenbau wäre dann für mich auch eine ganz neue Erfahrung.

Die Bilder von meinem Notebook (es weiter aufzuschrauben, habe ich mich nicht getraut):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße 
Mari96


----------



## Malaarius (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
Beim täglichen durchstöbern eurer Artikel habe ich diese Aktion entdeckt und bin echt begeistert von der Idee.

Als Videospielenthusiast freue ich mich natürlich seit langem auf Cyberpunk 2077, allerdings wurde mir schnell klar, dass mein Pc mir da einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Mit meiner RX 580 werde ich wohl schon bei 1080p die Details so weit runterschrauben müssen, dass das ganze wohl eher nach Cyberpunk 1995 aussieht. An Raytracing brauche ich erst gar nicht zu denken, wenn selbst in Anno 1800 nach 2h Spielzeit kaum mehr als 25 Fps möglich sind. Neben dem dringend benötigten Grafikupgrade möchte ich aber auch den CPU-Lüfter und die Gehäuselüfter durch hochwertigere Komponenten ersetzen, da momentan noch der mitgelieferte Boxed-Kühler von AMD in meinem Gehäuse werkelt . Dieser wird mir langsam zu laut und sorgt durch den schlechten Kontakt zur CPU zu Abstürzen.
Aktuell ist folgendes verbaut:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon TG-5 Midi Tower schwarz mit Sichtfenster
Lüfter: 4x Sharkoon Pacelight RGB F1
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 mit Boxed-Lüfter von AMD
RAM: 16 GiB DDR4-3000 CL16 Patriot Viper (4x4 GiB)
Mainboard: Asus ROG STRIX B450-F Gaming
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ 8GiB von Sapphire
Netzteil: Corsair TX550M 80+ Gold Teilmodular
Festplatten: 1 TB Samsung 970 Evo M2 SSD  für Betriebssystem und Games
                             240 GiB Kingston SSD

Da die Grafikkarte und der Airflow die größten Baustellen sind, sieht mein Wunsch folgendermaßen aus:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selbst würde ich noch ein stärkeres Netzteil kaufen; mein Netzteil liegt mit mit 550 Watt nicht ganz in der Empfehlung von Nvidia . Mit dem Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum mit 850 Watt sollte ich da auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Ich wünsche allen hier viel Glück
Marius


----------



## GetPimped (24. Oktober 2020)

Klasse, endlich habe ich den Teilnahmezeitraum fürs pimpen durch euch nicht verpasst!

_Ich habe mir wirklich die Mühe gemacht alle Postings bis zur Seite 8 komplett durchzulesen und die Bilder anzuschauen. Hat wahnsinnig viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen, wenn man es richtig macht. Die restlichen Seiten sind mir dann aber doch einfach zu viel des Guten. Deshalb habt ihr __meinen aufrichtigen Respekt,__ wenn ihr dass alles durchlest "nur" um die Gewinner zu wählen._

Aktuell sind auf dem *Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rev.3.0 Mainboard* DDR3 RAM von *Corsair der Reihe Vengeance als Vollbestückung (4x4 GiB)* verbaut. Als Prozessor wurde eine *Intel i5-2500K* CPU verbaut, die von dem mächtigen *Prolimatech Genesis* runtergekühlt wird. Der ganz nebenbei auch den RAM-Riegeln eine kleine Abkühlung verschafft, welche sich direkt unter dem abgewinkelten Arm des Genesis' befinden. Auf dem Foto _(Sorry für die veraltete Aufnahme, bin...) 



Spoiler: ...nur wer es wirklich wissen will ;-)



...Smartphoneverweigerer aus voller Überzeugung!


_ sind noch zwei angeschlossene Festplatten zu sehen, die aber mittlerweile durch eine *Sata-SSD mit 1 TB* ersetzt worden sind. Das Ganze wird durch ein *Be Quiet Netzteil* mit Lebensenergie versorgt, welches auch meine *Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti von Gainward* mit damals "gigantischen" 2 GB VRAM antreibt. Zugegeben zum "qualitativen" zocken hoffnungslos veraltet, aber da ich kein Grafikfetischist bin, der unbedingt in 4K/WQHD/FHD zocken muss um mit einem guten Spiel Spaß zu haben reichte diese eben bis noch vor ca. 2 Jahren aus um auch in 720p die virtuellen Gegner über den Jordan zu schicken. Aktuell habe ich alle für mich interessanten Games durch und möchte gerne auch neuere Titel spielen, was so natürlich leider nicht geht. All dies wurde in ein *Anidees AI-6 Gehäuse* verpflanzt welches eine mattschwarze (eloxierte) Front mit gebürstetem Aluminium besitzt und elegant, sowie hochwertig aussieht. Kabelmanagement war damals nicht oberste Priorität, weil das Gehäuse komplett geschlossen ist und es mein erster PC-Eigenbau war.


Ausgewählt habe ich mir die folgenden Komponenten:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wie an meiner Auswahl zu erkennen ist würde ich, falls ich einer der sechs Auserwählten bin, gerne ein komplett neues System aufbauen. Der Lebenszenit der bisherigen Komponenten ist zu weit überschritten, so dass ein reines aufrüsten kaum oder gar keinen Sinn mehr macht. Den Schwerpunkt neben dem P/L-Verhältnis lege ich diesmal auch auf eine ansprechende Optik.

Das Mainboard würde eine *M.2 SSD von Corsair (MP510) mit 1 TB* erhalten, die ich erst vor wenigen Tagen günstig gekauft habe. Die vorhandene Sata-SSD dient dann nicht mehr als Systemlaufwerk, sondern als zusätzlicher Speicherplatz. Als neuen Prozessor müsste ich mir noch Gedanken machen welche *AMD-CPU mit (mindestens) 8 Kernen* preislich, als auch leitungsmäßig in Frage kommt. AMD deshalb, weil immer mehr Games und die kommende neue Konsolengeneration mehr Kerne fordern, und AMD gemessen am P/L-Verhältnis einfach mehr Kerne für weniger Geld anbietet, inklusive Übertaktungsoption. Die gewählte RAM Geschwindigkeit ist ideal für Ryzen und die zusätzlichen 16 GiB gegenüber der ersten Auswahlmöglichkeit bieten auf lange Sicht ein ordentliches Polster. Highlight wird für mich die neue GeForce sein, die ich mir sonst nicht kaufen würde, weil "zu teuer" - war letztens erst Thema in einer wie ich finde tollen Kolumne von Antonio Funes bezüglich High-End-Grafikkarten auf PcGames (Link hier). Die GPU dürfte somit für mich wahrscheinlich dann auch solange ihre Arbeit verrichten wie es die bisherige getan hat. Außerdem würde ich mir dann noch ein *dezentes Gehäuse mit einem Glasseitenteil* und *RGB-Lüfter* für dieses Projekt gönnen, weil die Bilder der anderen Bewerber so viel Inspiration geben. Dabei werden oben die RGB-Lüfter montiert um weiß zu leuchten und um die andere verbaute Hardware schön in Szene zu setzen. Je nach Stimmung auch eine andere der 16,8 Millionen Farben, aber keine RGB-Kirmes. Der RAM und die Grafikkarte dürfen ihre RGB-Kirmes aber abfahren und somit etwas Belebung ins Gehäuse bringen. Das ausgewählte Lüfter-Set wird vorne und hinten eingebaut und runden das System ab.


Ganz subtil hoffe ich mal, dass die PCGH-Redaktion meinen Rechner/mich anhand subjektiver Kriterien auswählt. Weihnachten ist dann schon heute!



Das oben beschriebene "Schmuckstück":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_PS: Für die geforderten Siegerbilder kann ich mir dann noch einen Kumpel mit Fotoausrüstung organisieren _


----------



## Rhino (24. Oktober 2020)

Dann stelle ich meinen Oldtimer auch einmal vor:

CPU: Intel i7-4770k
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport + 1x8GB DDR3-1600 Corsair Vengeance LP
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8GB
SSD: Crucial M500 240GB + MX500 1TB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4
Gehäuselüfter: 3xFractal Siltent R2 140mm + 1xThermalright TY-147
Monitor: HP w2408h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Auswahl:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder *140 mm*) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ergänzen würde ich das Upgrade um einen 1440p 144Hz Monitor. Seitdem ich DOOM Eternal in diesem Format sehen und spielen durfte, ist das ein Upgrade von höchster Priorität 

Mein Rechner ist definitiv mehr als nur in die Tage gekommen, ein längst gewolltes Upgrade ist aber aus diversen Gründen immer weiter in die Ferne gerückt. Ein umfangreicheres Upgrade wäre auch im Moment eher problematisch, daher plane ich sicherheitshalber erst einmal nur mit dem Aufrüsten meines Oldies (entspricht dem Sinn der Aktion sicher auch eher). Die hier gewählten Komponenten würden aber einen längeren Zeitraum Verwendung finden, auch noch wenn dann hoffentlich einmal das neue System ansteht.

Wenn mein System eines vermissen lässt, dann ganz klar die Fähigkeit höhere Auflösungen bei höheren Details wiedergeben zu können. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich daher für die RTX 3070 entscheiden. Da Grafikkarte erwartungsgemäß mehrere Jahre im Gebrauch bleiben wird, denke ich, dass mir Nvidia auch dank DLSS hier langfristiger Freude bereiten würde als die zur Auswahl stehenden AMD-Optionen (auch wenn ich AMD auch im GPU-Bereich recht gerne mag). Da mein Netzteil der Aufgabe aber sicherlich kaum mehr gewachsen sein dürfte, habe ich zudem auch gleich das Pure Power 11 CM gewählt.

Mein aktueller Kühler ist zwar durchaus potent, erkauft sich die Kühlleistung unter Last aber leider hörbar. Seit jeher ärgere ich mich allerdings über die absolut furchtbare Installation und das Erscheinungsbild des Kühlers: Silber und die merkwürdige Farbwahl der Lüfter, bei der sich Thermalright wohl von Noctua hat beeinflussen lassen. Von dem Dark Rock Pro 4 verspreche ich mir in beiden Punkten eine Verbesserung.

Ein weiteres Ärgernis an meinem System sind definitiv die 3 Fractal Lüfter. Mit nur 5V betrieben sind diese zwar recht leise, erfüllen aber bei geschlossener Gehäusefront kaum mehr ihren Zweck. Bei 7V ist dann schon Schluss mit leise, denn dann machen die Lüfter mit hörbaren Lagergeräuschen auf sich aufmerksam. Die Silent Wings 3 wäre hier sicherlich eine klare Verbesserung, gerade in den warmen Tagen hätten die mir wohl sehr geholfen.

Okay, soweit zu mir. Viel Glück an alle


----------



## Maerlyn0108 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ein neues Jahr, ein neuer Versuch.

CPU: Ryzen 9 3900x
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
RAM: 2x16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DR DDR4-3200 3600-CL16
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Festplatte: Seagate HDD 1TB
Graka: Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro +
Netzteil: Corsair CX850M
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5

Als Wunsch habe ich ausgesucht:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Grafikkarte würde sehr gut zu den anderen Komponenten im Rechner passen, allein von der Leistung her.
3 Lüfter verstärken die Kühlung im Rechner um einiges, je ein Front-Boden- und Deckellüfter sind perfekt.


----------



## renartchr (24. Oktober 2020)

Hoi pcgameshardware Team!

Hier mal eine kleine Herausforderung für euch:

_*Meine Komponenten*_
*Gehäuse*: Hersteller unklar, wurde ca. im Jahre 2000 gekauft.
*CPU*: Intel Core i5 2500k (ca. 2012)
*Mainboard*: ASRock H61 M-S (ca. 2012)
*SSD*: Kinston 240 GB (ca. 2013)
*RAM*: Kingston DDR3, Zwei Riegel 4096 MBytes (ca. 2012)
*Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX 760; ist leider vor 3 Monaten in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen...
                             Jetzt Onboard Grafik...
*Netzteil*: Corsair CX600 (ca.2012)

Ich habe mit diesem Setup bis vor Kurzem noch Call of Duty Warzone gezockt... . Jetzt wird es mal langsam Zeit, sich ein neues Setup zu holen. Cyberpunk 2077 steht vor der Tür...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Wunschkomponenten:

_RAM _Ausgewählt: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 - 8 Punkte von 8 (noch 0 möglich)​_SSD _Ausgewählt: Keine - 0 Punkte von 0 (noch 0 möglich)​_Netzteile _Ausgewählt: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt - 10 Punkte von 10 (noch 0 möglich)​_CPU-Kühler_ Ausgewählt: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 - 4 Punkte von 5 (noch 1 möglich)​_Lüfter-Sets_ Ausgewählt: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) - 2 Punkte von 2 (noch 0 möglich)​Gehäuse Ausgewählt: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 - 8 Punkte von 8 (noch 0 möglich)​AMD-Mainboard Ausgewählt: MSI MEG X570 Unify - 13 Punkte von 13 (noch 0 möglich)​_AMD-Grafikkarte ODER Nvidia-Grafikkarte_ Ausgewählt: Keine - 0 Punkte von 0 (noch 0 möglich)​Nvidia-Grafikkarte von MSI Ausgewählt: Keine - 0 Punkte von 0 (noch 0 möglich)​
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall den Ryzen 9 5900x anschaffen. Dazu wahrscheinlich die MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G. Allerdings möchte ich noch die Präsentation der Radeon RX 6000 am 28. Oktober abwarten. Die 10 GB bei Nvidia scheinen mir etwas wenig, bin gespannt was AMD zu bieten hat...

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Ambos (24. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend,
mein PC wurde an einer dunklen Dezembernacht zusammengeklickt und anschließend zusammengeschraubt:
Mainboard MSI X370 SLI PLUS AMD X370
CPU AMD Ryzen 7 1700
CPU-Lüfter Scythe Kabuto 3
2x 8 GB Ram 2666 Mhz
VGA MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
Gehäuse be quiet! PURE BASE 600
Netzteil 400 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10
SSD 525GB Crucial MX300 2.5"

aufgerüstet werden soll folgendes:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

zusätzlich würde ich dann noch kaufen:
Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt

..und bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich das Gehäuse entstauben


----------



## Baalasar (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, liebe Community,

auch ich gratuliere zum 20-jährigem Jubiläum und möchte mich für diese tolle Aktion bewerben.

Es geht hier um das System meines Sohnes, das in letzter Zeit immer häufiger an die Grenzen stößt. Probleme hat es momentan vor allem mit Jedi Fallen Order, die FPS machen einfach keinen Spaß mehr.

Der PC wurde 2014 unter Preis-Leistungs-Gesichtspunkten zusammengestellt und ist daher nicht übertaktbar. Die ursprünglich verbaute GTX 970 wurde 2018 gegen eine ITX GTX 1060 getauscht, weil das System in ein kleineres Gehäuse umgezogen ist:

Prozessor: Intel i5-4570 Haswell
Mainboard: MSI B85M-P33
Gehäuse: Aerocool Cyclon Mini
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
Gehäuselüfter: 2x ARCTIC P12 PWM
Netzteil: Corsair TX550M, 550 Watt, 80Plus Gold
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB DDR3 Kit
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Aero
Monitor: Acer G246HL 24 LED
Lautsprecher: Creative Gigaworks T-20
SSD 1: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120 GB
SSD 2: OCZ TR150 480 GB
HDD: Toshiba Festplatte P300 HDWD110UZSVA, 1TB

Falls wir Glück haben und ausgewählt werden, haben wir uns folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Obwohl mein Sohn NVIDIA-Fan ist, musste es jetzt eine AMD-Grafikkarte werden, da alle wählbaren NVIDIA-Karten nicht in sein Cyclon-Mini passen würden. Als Unterbau wurde ebenfalls AMD gewählt, um dann einen Ryzen 5600X oder übergangsweise einen Ryzen 3600 zu verbauen.

Die alte Samsung 840 soll als Systemplatte durch die schnelle M2-SSD von Adata ersetzt werden und die zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter von Be Quiet sollen in dem kleinen Gehäuse für einen besseren Airflow sorgen, da die neue Grafikkarte mehr Platz einnehmen wird.

Somit wäre das System dann bereit für Cyberpunk 2077.

Vielen Dank & viel Glück an alle
Markus


----------



## tommes1881 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ha,

kurz vor Toreschluss will ich meinen Oldtimer auch einmal präsentieren. Frisch aus dem Museum habe ich aktuell folgenden Rechner aus dem Jahr 2010. Der reicht leider aktuell nicht einmal mehr zum Civilization VI spielen, was schon grenzwertig ist. Von Cyberpunk 2077 will ich nicht einmal reden... Einzig die SSD hat ihm noch einmal für ein paar Euro frisches Leben eingehaucht, gleichzeitig wird es nun definitiv Zeit, dass sich unsere Wege trennen.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 mit 3,19 GHz
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 4600 mit 1 GBytes
RAM: 2 x 2 GBytes
SSD: Samssung 850 EVO 250 GBytes
Mainboard: ASRock M3A770DE
Netzteil: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550

Konsequenterweise habe ich bei dem neuen Rechner im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Forumsteilnehmer nicht darauf geschielt die neueste Grafikkarte vom Frühjahr 2020 mit der neuesten Grafikkarte vom Herbst 2020 auszutauschen, sondern es wäre einmal ein Rundumschlag fällig, damit ich wieder bei Civ VI die Geschicke der Welt lenken kann. Kann offen gesprochen der Welt in der aktuellen Situation auch nicht mehr schaden

Folgendes habe ich mir ausgesucht, wo ich als CPU einen Ryzen 3600 oder sogar einen Ryzen 5600X dazukaufen würde.

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland
Thomas


----------



## ghost13 (24. Oktober 2020)

Wunschliste:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:


OSWindows 10 Home 64 bitMainboardMSI X 370 Gaming Pro CarbonCPURyzen 5 1600XRAMG. Skill DDR4 3600 2x16 GBGPUSapphire Vega 64 Nitro+NetzteilCorsair RM 850x

SSDSamsung 970 Evo 500 GB

BildschirmIiyama 27" 144Hz

GehäuseThermaltake Core P5

CPU KühlerEnermax ETS T40

Guten Tag

Es ist für mich an der Zeit meinen PC Aufzurüsten. Ich habe bewusst die Zen 2 CPU's von AMD übersprungen, damit ich hoffentlich schon bald eine Zen 3 CPU kaufen kann. Das MSI MEG X570 wäre die Perfekte Wahl für mich! Als Alter MSI Fan kenne ich mich auch bestens mit den Produkten aus und war immer sehr sehr glücklich und zufrieden.

Eigentlich hätte ich mir für die Zen 3 CPU einen Eisbär kaufen wollen, jedoch würde die 280er Wakü von Be Quiet sicherlich auch einen super Job erledigen (die Gaming CPU will ja auch gut gekühlt sein).

Die Vega 64 ist ja nicht schlecht aber der Stromverbrauch ist erheblich und da ich gerne mehr fps in spielen hätte, wer schon nicht ; ) Die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X ist na ja... ou das wäre eine Traum Karte und ein Perfektes upgrade!

Beim Speicher muss ich sagen war und bin ich mit Samsung sehr zufrieden, jedoch würde ich sehr gerne mal Benchmarks mit der 1TB Grossen ADATA machen.

Alles zusammen schön verbaut in meinem Thermaltake Core P5! Benchmark Marathon!

Vielen lieben dank für dieses Gewinnspiel!

Grüsse

Mein Personal Computer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein letzter PC Build den ich für einen Kollegen gemacht habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-Raiden (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Alle zusammen.

Ich möchte jetzt auch mein Glück bei eurer tollen Aktion versuchen,  da meine finanziellen Mittel sehr eng gestrickt sind und an eine Aufrüstung in nächster Zeit nicht zu denken ist.

Mein aktuelles System ist doch schon recht betagt und bedarf mal einer Aufrüstung.

*Mein aktuelles System:*

Mainboard:        Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2PV

CPU:                      Intel Xeon E3-1240 v2, 3800 MHz (38 x 100), Sockel: 1155

RAM:                     8 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM Samsung M378B1G73EB0-YK0
                                  8 GB DDR3-1600 ECC DDR3 SDRAM SK hynix HMT41GU7BFR8A-PB

Grafikkarte:      Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (seit 2 Wochen eingebaut, vorher 1050Ti)

SSD:                       240GB TOSHIBA-TR150  (SATA-III)
HDD:                    1TB Hitachi HUA721010KLA330  (1 TB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)

Netzteil:              Sharkoon 600W

Gehäuse:            Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper

Hier meine aktuelle Innenansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Wunsch falls ich ausgewählt werde ist:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Neu erwerben würde ich noch die fehlende CPU: Intel Core i5-10400F.

Die GTX 1060 hat schon wesentlich mehr Leistung als die alte 1050Ti. Sie würde aber verkauft und der Erlös mit zum Finanzieren der CPU genutzt.

Somit hätte ich ein System mit dem ich gut ausgerüstet wäre. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Frank


----------



## Sk3ptizist (24. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

tolle Aktion!

ich würde gern die Chance auf ein Upgrade meines FAH-Rechners wahrnehmen, da dieser mittlerweile recht uneffektiv und damit ineffizient ist, relativ zu anderen Systemen.

Meinen jetzigen FAH- Rechner hatte ich mir ursprünglich zum zocken am TV (Konsolenersatz) für Spiele wie Need for Speed und Injustice 2 und Ähnliches zusammengebaut, aber seit Corona ne reine Faltmaschine. Mein Haupt-Gaming-System mit 4790K, Z97 und R9 Fury könnte zwar auch ein Update gebrauchen, aber reicht grad noch (siehe z. B. mein Beitrag zur 4Kerner-Debatte) und offensichtlich gibt’s da Bedürftigere hier im Thread die es mehr brauchen ^^. Denen sei der Vorzug gegönnt

Daher räume ich auch nur mit meinem alten FAH-System Chancen ein, weil das auch noch dem FAH-Projekt dienlich wäre. Vor allem seit dem CUDA-Update für FAH wäre eine Nvidia-Karte ein Segen.
Im Schnitt erreicht mein derzeitiges System tatsächliche 350.000-400.000 Punkte am Tag (PPD), bei 3-4 WUs pro Tag. Es falten im Alten (meist 24/7) die folgenden Komponenten:

RAM:__________*2 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance @1600 MHz*

SSD:___________*Samsung 860 evo 250 GB*

Netzteil:_______*Jersey CM-550-85* (war damals ein Not-/Zwangs-Fehlkauf, Lüfterlager kurz vorm eol ^^)

CPU-Kühler:___*Arctic Cooler Freezer Xtreme*

Gehäuse:_______*Tigershark Watercaraft ?* –(Kategorie Dünnblechschrott)

Mainboard: ____*MSI Big Bang Z77 MPower* (coolstes Z77er mMn!, ich hab noch ein 2tes ^^)

Grafikkarte:____*AMD RX 570 4GB Sapphire Nitro* (UV@ ca. 1200 MHz @ 80-85 W @~55°C)

CPU:____________*Intel i7 2600K*@stock

*Folgende Komponenten würde ich für die 45 Punkte wählen:*

Netzteil:______3 - *Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt* (10 Punkte) – wahrsch. am effizientesten von den 3n

CPU-Kühler:__3 - *Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm* (5 Punkte) – schön leise

Gehäuse:______2 - *Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black* (6 Punkte) –gute Optik und Kühlung

Grafikarte:____1 - *MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio* (23 Punkte) – die FAH-🐮da-Erlösung

*Summe: 44 von 45 Punkten (1 Punkt übrig)*

Ich hätte theoretisch auch irgendwie die 3070 nehmen können, die vermutlich nochmal ne Ecke effektiver/effizienter wäre (und den Rest etwas abgespeckt), aber damit hat jemand beim zocken/arbeiten wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß, die 2070 Super Falting X Trio hingegen, könnte ruhig geknechtet werden ^^

Ehrlicher Weise muss ich erwähnen, dass ich derzeitig nicht im PCGH-Team falte, ich würde/müsste aber im Fall des Falles mit dem Rechner dem Team beitreten um reinen Gewissens falten zu können ^^

Ansonsten würde ich, z.B. die MSI 2070 Super auch mal mit dem 4790k im PCGH-BF5-Benchmark testen, hatte das Gefühl, dass die Fury teilweise limitiert, trotz CPU-Test-Settings (bis jetzt glänzt mein Gaming-System da wenigstens mit den niedrigsten Speichertimings ^^).

anbei noch ein paar Bilder/Screens und eine Effizienz-Übersichtstabelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## black-nite (24. Oktober 2020)

Hey, endlich ist die Chance gekommen, nach Jahren wieder aktuelle Spiele ohne ruckeln in voller Pracht genießen zu können. 😊 Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr meinen PC wieder auf Vordermann bringen würdet.

Meine Frau wird sich auch freuen, dass ich ihr dann nicht mehr in den Ohren liege. 😉


*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)



Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



*Meine aktuell verbauten Komponenten:*

Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus

Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 730W

Mainboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965

RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 5800 Series

Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB und Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB


Wenn ich ausgewählt werde, vollende ich den „Pimp“ indem ich mir eine aktuelle und passende CPU mit Kühlung dazu hole. Da ich neben dem Gaming auch noch Videoschnitt und Fotobearbeitung mache, wären nochmal 8 oder 16GB Arbeitsspeicher zusätzlich wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt. Silent Lüfter habe ich noch da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße aus Ostfriesland
Martin


----------



## Tonrar75 (24. Oktober 2020)

Moin, hiermit mein Beitrag zur Aktion.

Upgradewunsch:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bisheriges System:
Netzteil: Be quiet! BQT E6-500W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano DX
Mainboard: Dell GDG8Y (*)
RAM: 6 GB (2x 3GB) Dell-ohne-Aufkleber DDR3 12800 (*)
CPU: Intel i5 2320 (*)
CPU-Kühler: Intel-Boxed (*)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 650 OC 2GB
SSD: Toshiba TR200 240 GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1,5 TB
Soundkarte: Creative SoundBlaster SB0880
DVD-Brenner: LG DVD+-RW
Lüfter 140 vorn: Thermaltake TT-1425
Lüfter 120 hinten: Thermaltake TT-1225

Erklärung der Sternchen: Mainboard, RAM und CPU stammen ursprünglich aus einem Dell Inspiron 620. Da der PC aber Nachteile (Netzteil ohne PCIe-Stecker für GraKa, noch schlechtere GraKa als eine 650) hatte, ist diese Bastelei entstanden.

Zusätzlich zu dem Wunschpfad würde ich noch ein DeepCool MATREXX 55 V3 ADD-RGB Gehäuse (damit die 3 Lüfter auch irgendwo montiert werden können) sowie einen Ryzen 5 3600XT und als RAM 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 Dual Kit kaufen.

Kurze Erläuterung warum ich mit dem alten System daherkomm:
Aus Mobilitätsgründen bin ich eher mit nem Mittelklasse-Laptop unterwegs. Leider haben ein Freund von mir und ich Speedrunning für uns entdeckt und die Kombination von Dark Souls Remastered auf einem 2. Bildschirm und zugucken per Discord auf dem eingebauten Monitor sorgt für teils ungemütliche Slowdowns, 30 Fps in Sen's Fortress sind eher unschön, besonders wenn die scharfen Pendel dann in unheilsschwangerem Zeitlupentempo umherschwingen. Ein Upgrade würde meine Nerven etwas schonen, Dark Souls ist auch so aufregend genug für mein Gemüt. (Manchmal bin ich froh das nur wir unsere Flüche und Schreie hören...) Zudem sterben wir noch etwas zu oft, eine M2 SSD würde zumindest die Ladezeiten nach den Toden verkürzen.

Auf jeden Fall danke an das Team von PCGH für die tolle Aktion (und für das Durchlesen meines "Mimimi"s) und allen Mitteilnehmern viel Glück.

Beste Grüße Tonrar75


----------



## Pitcher2k6 (24. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

zuerst vielen Dank für diese schöne Aufrüstaktion. Es folgt eine Auflistung der Komponenten meines Rechners mit mehreren Bildern, danach liste ich meine Aufrüstwünsche auf und erläutere im Anschluss meinen persönlichen Aufrüstpfad für meinen Rechner.

*Mein System*
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 mit 2,83GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clock‘ner mit einem be quiet Pure Wings Lüfter
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q
RAM: 8GB (4x2GB) Kingston Hyper-X KHX8500AD2k2/4G DDR2-1066 (läuft nur mit 800)
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon RX 460 mit 4GB
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, Western Digital WD20EARX Green 2TB, eine weitere 1TB HDD von Samsung
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Gehäuse: X-Alien Miditower
Monitor: NEC MultiSync LCD 2470WVX

Das System besteht zum Teil aus Hardware von 2008 und ist nach wie vor tagtäglich bei mir im Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht, ist es Zeit für eine komplette *Runderneuerung*. Folgendermaßen sehen meine Aufrüstungswünsche aus:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

*Wieso, weshalb, warum? Mein Aufrüstpfad:*
Wie ihr sehen könnt, sind CPU, Lüfter, Mainboard und RAM für heutige Verhältnisse sehr stark veraltet. Die Komponenten wurden Ende 2008 von mir gekauft und auch verbaut. Daher werde ich hier mit dem *MSI MEG X570 Unify* Motherboard beginnen, das eine sehr gute Ausgangslage zur Aufrüstung aufgrund vieler Anschlussmöglichkeiten, stabiler Stromversorgung, PCIe 4.0 und vieler Erweiterungsslots bildet.

Als CPU werde ich dann selbst eine *AMD Ryzen 9 5900X* CPU kaufen und verbauen, sobald sie erhältlich ist. Da ich sehr viel mit mathematischer Optimierung zu tun habe, kann ich gar nicht genug Threads haben. Zum Spielen wird diese CPU wohl auch ausreichend genug sein  . Gekühlt werden soll sie mit der* Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm* AiO Wasserkühlung, sie soll einen leisen Betrieb gewährleisten.

Bezüglich des Arbeitsspeichers habe ich mich für das *Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600* Kit entschieden. Hier geht es mir um Zukunftssicherheit. 32 GiB sollten für Spiele eine Weile ausreichend sein. Hinsichtlich der Lösung mathematischer Optimierungsprobleme bin ich gespannt, ob ich den Arbeitsspeicher voll kriege. Die Geschwindigkeit und die Timings sind gut und werden mit der o. g. AMD CPU sehr gut harmonieren.

Hinsichtlich der Datenspeicherung habe ich eine *Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB* NVMe PCIe Gen. 3.0 x4 SSD ausgewählt. Meine 256 GB SATA SSD ist mittlerweile zu klein für so manches Spiel, bspw. CoD MW, so dass ich viele Sachen auf die HDDS installieren muss und das ist nicht so schön. Die Schreib- und Leseraten der Adata SSD sehen sehr gut aus und sind ebenfalls zukunftssicher.

Befeuert werden soll das neue System mit einem *Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt* Netzteil. Auf be quiet Netzteile setze ich seit ca. einem Jahrzehnt und war immer sehr zufrieden damit. Die 850 Watt werden ausreichend für die CPU und eine zukünftige Grafikkarte sein.

Zur Grafikkarte: Meine XFX Radeon RX 460 mit 4GB reißt keine Bäume mehr aus. Sie war auch damals ein Notkauf, da die vorherige Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen ist und das Geld knapp war. Der Plan für die Zukunft ist 1440p Gaming/Arbeiten. Hier werde ich dann Ende des Jahres entweder auf eine Nvidia 30x0 oder AMD 6x00 Graka setzen, je nachdem wer für mich das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat. Hier freue ich mich natürlich auf die PCGH-Benchmarks. Ein entsprechender Monitor wird auch gekauft, dazu muss ich aber erst genau den Markt sondieren.

Das Gehäuse habe ich ungefähr im Jahr 2005 gekauft. Es hat seitdem dutzende LAN-Parties erlebt. Allerdings fällt es mittlerweile ein wenig auseinander und ist auch bezüglich des Airflows nicht mehr aktuell (4x 80er Papst Lüfter  ). Ich habe bereits ein be quiet Silent Base 601 Gehäuse da (siehe Fotos unten), das nur darauf wartet mit neuer Hardware befüllt zu werden. Die vorinstallierten Pure Wings Lüfter werden dann durch die *Be Quiet Silent Wings 3* ersetzt, sehr gerne die 140mm Variante. Ich möchte einfach ein sehr leises, wenig hörbares System haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für dieses Gewinnspiel! Allen anderen auch viel Glück!


----------



## JBfine (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mein PC ist so langsam in die Tage gekommen. Ende 2013 habe ich ihn selbst zusammengebaut und bis heute ist er mir treu geblieben. Da es mein erster eigener PC war und ich damals nich nicht allzu viel Ahnung hatte, hab ich mir extra dafür ein Abo der PCGH geholt  Seitdem bin ich in der Technikwelt hängengeblieben und komme auch nicht mehr davon weg.  Über den Zeitraum sind natürlich immer mehr Festplatten dazugekommen und auch einige in Rente gegangen. Leistungstechnisch war ich die ersten Jahre sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung, mit der Zeit muss ich aber Abstriche bei den Grafikeinstellungen machen. Als dann die Ryzen 3000er Generation herausgekommen ist, ist mir das Wasser im Mund zusammengelaufen, aber ich musste mich selber bremsen und auf die nächste Generation vertrösten, da es finanziell einfach nicht gepasst hat, da bei mir ein kopletter Platformwechsel ansteht und ich sogar noch auf DDR3 rumgurke. Nun kommen die Ryzen 5000er bald heraus und sehen sehr vielversprechend aus, sodass ich mit dem PC Upgrade schon wieder liebäugel. Bisher war ich immer ein stiller Mitleser, aber da diese Aktion wie die Faust aufs Auge passt, muss ich die Chance ergreifen und mitmachen.

*Meine aktuellen Komponenten:*

CPU: Intel i7 4770K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
RAM: G.Skill TridentX 2x8 GB DDR3-2400
Grafikkarte: Asus R9 290 DirectCU II OC
WLAN: TP-Link PCIe Karte 2,4 & 5 GHz
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 650W
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 850 Pro 512GB, Samsung 860 Evo 1TB, Sandisk SSD Plus 2TB
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF X

Bei der Auswahl der Komponenten habe ich mir sehr schwer getan. Entweder stelle ich ein System zusammen, dass möglichst alle Hardware-Komponenten eines PCs umfasst oder leistungsfähigere Komponenten, bei denen ich mehr dazukaufen muss. Letztendlich entschied ich mich nun für die zweite Variante. Die neuen Komponenten sollen wieder ähnlich lange halten wie meine jetzigen, sodass ich bspw. bei den Grafikkarten lieber eine aktuelle Generationmit mehr Leistung bevorzuge. Da durch die Wahl der RTX 3070 viele Punkte verbraucht werden, habe ich mir die Mainboards ganz genau anschaut. Für meine Zwecke sieht das Tomahawk sehr gut aus, vorallem da ich gerade einen NAS gebaut habe kommt mir der 2,5Gbit LAN Anschluss sehr gelegen. Auch die Kühlung der Spannungswandlung sieht gut aus und die Anschlussmöglichkeiten sind auch ausreichend vorhanden. Damit komme ich auch erstmals in den Genuss von M.2 Steckplätzen. Bei der Auswahl der Komponenten habe ich mich dennoch gegen eine M.2 SSD entschieden, da ich mein Betriebssystem lieber weiterhin auf meiner Samsung 850 mit MLC Speicher haben möchte. Da ansonsten auch genug Speicherplatz vorhanden ist, habe ich auf die M.2 SSD verzichtet. Da ich allerdings einen leistungsfähigeren CPU Pühler haben möchte und mein Brocken 2 ohne Anpassungen ohnehin nicht auf AM4 passt, habe ich mit den Dark Rock Pro Kühler ausgewählt. Um die allgemeine Kühlung der Komponenten noch zu verbessern, kommen als letzte Auswahl noch die Shadow Wings von Bequiet dazu. Da damit der PC aber noch nicht kommplett ist, kaufe ich mir noch zwei Komponenten selber dazu. Zum einen möchte ich mir den Ryzen 5800X zulegen (ich hoffe die Verfügbarkeit lässt das zu), zum anderen fehlt natürlich noch RAM. Hier möchte ich auf 32GB DDR4-3600 setzen, um dem AMD Prozessor bestmöglich zuzuspielen. Da mein Netzteil immer noch sehr gut ist, habe ich mich gefreut, dass ich es weiternutzen kann. Laut Nvidia Webseite werden 650W für das Gesamtsystem für die 3070 empfohlen.

*Ausgewählte Komponenten:*

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Dazu werde ich folgende Komponenten selber kaufen:*

AMD Ryzen 5800X
32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 (bisheriger Favorit, genaues Modell kann sich noch ändern)
*Hier ein Bild von meinen PC Innereien:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen ganz viel Glück und bleibt gesund.

Beste Grüße
JBfine


----------



## Makke (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Dies ist mein guter alter Rechner:

Intel Core i7 Extreme 965
Gigabyte-Mainboard X58-USB3
4x2GB DDR3 von Kingston
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960
Soundblaster Xi-Fi-Soundkarte, weil der Onboard-Sound nicht mehr funktioniert

Und das meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 45 (11 Punkte übrig)

Eine passende CPU müsste ich noch kaufen.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## Astrin (24. Oktober 2020)

Moin PCGH-Team

Danke wieder für die Ausrichtung des Gewinnspiels. Es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen, mit was für Hardwarekonfigurationen die Leute so unterwegs sind und wo sie bei sich die besten Aufrüstoptionen sehen.

Das steckt momentan in meinem Rechner drin:

Gehäuse: Enermax Ostrog ADV grün
Zusätzlicher Lüfter: Silverstone SST-AP121-GL 120mm Green-LED
Zusätzlicher Lüfter: Enermax T.B. Quad 120mm RGB-LED
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power L8 630W
Mainboard: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
CPU-Kühler: AMD Wraith Prism RGB
RAM: 2x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3000 CL16
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ 8GB
M.2-SSD: Corsair Force MP300 120GB
SSD: Crucial MX300 525GB
HDD: Western Digital Blue 1TB

Meine gewählten Komponenten:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


An Gehäuse, Mainboard und Lüfter würde ich momentan nicht rütteln wollen. Zwar ist noch Platz für zwei Lüfter im Deckel, aber die Kühlung ist für meinen Rechner ausreichend und leise ist er auch. Dadurch fiel mir die Auswahl diesmal relativ einfach.

Die Corsair Force MP300 war ein günstiger Einstieg um zumindest das Betriebssystem und die Anwendungen auf eine M.2-SSD zu bringen. Die 1TB Variante von Adata ist dann durchaus in Sache Größe und Geschwindigkeit mehr als ein guter nächster Schritt. Die Speichermenge reicht für meine Zwecke und die nächsten Spiele vollkommen aus. Die MX300 wird dann in diesem Rechner auch nicht mehr gebraucht.

Mein aktueller Arbeitsspeicher ist sicherlich für den Alltag ausreichend in Größe und Geschwindigkeit. Mehr und schneller schadet sicherlich aber auch nicht und dürfte für spätere Spiele zukunftssicherer sein. Daher habe ich mir hierfür das Adata-Speicherkit mit 32GB und DDR4-3600 ausgesucht. Nebenbei passt dieser auch optisch in mein System. Spannend wird natürlich werden, wie weit sich die Geschwindigkeit tatsächlich mit meinem X370-Mainboard nutzen lassen wird.

Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist jetzt auch schon 5 Jahre alt und ich neige dazu, diese dann so langsam mal auszutauschen. Dazu bietet sich hier auch die Gelegenheit und ich wähle dafür das Be Quiet Pure Power 700W aus. In Bezug auf Leistung Effizienz wäre dies zudem auch eine tatsächliche Verbesserung. Bei meiner Auswahl bleiben 3 Punkte über, die ich an dieser Stelle auch in ein 850W-Netzteil stecken könnte, aber das würde ich in dieser Konfiguration als überdimensoniert erachten daher davon absehen. Schon die 700W sind m. M. n. mehr als ordentlich für meine Konfiguration.

Bei der Zusammenstellung habe ich die Grafikkarte nicht so in den Fokus gerückt und mehr Wert auf das drumherum gelegt. Daher entscheide ich mich für die RTX 2070. Diese bietet ein wirklich ordentliches Leistungsplus gegenüber meiner RX580 und vernünftiges WQHD-Gaming ist damit in Reichweite, womit sich dann auch die nächste Investition in einen neuen Monitor aufdrängt.

So, das ist meine Bewerbung. Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Viel Glück allen, die mitmachen!


----------



## maaff (24. Oktober 2020)

Hi PCGH Team,

meine ersten Schraubversuche liegen bereits gute 10 Jahre zurück, meinen letzten PC habe ich 2018 zusammengestellt. Die Aufgabenstellung war ein auf Preis/Leistung getrimmter Office Rechner (aus beruflichen Gründen) für PowerPivot Analysen, jedoch mit Aufrüstoptionen für die Zukunft. Habe mich damals für einen R5 2400G build entschieden, ich wollte einfach wissen was in dem kleinen Chip steckt. Auf Optik konnte ich dann doch nicht ganz verzichten, ich sitze ja schließlich den ganzen Tag daneben. Folgendes ist dabei herausgekommen:

> AMD Ryzen 5 2400g 
> Asrock B450 Pro4
> GSkill Trident Z RGB 2x8GB 3200
> Samsung Evo 970 M2 SSD 500GB
> BeQuiet System Power 9 400W
> Fractal Design Defince C

Selbst riesige Datenbanken hat der PC ohen Probleme bewältigt, aber dann hat es mich nicht locker lassen ...

Für OC Ausflüge habe ich den Boxed-Lüfter gegen einen Alpenföhn Ben Nevis getauscht und später für Vergleiche eine fast geschenkte RX570 8GB (MSI Armor OC) verbaut.

Dies ist der Zustand den ihr auf dem Bild seht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nun zu meinen Plänen - aus 1 mach 2:*

Folgende Komponenten hätte ich für das Upgrade ausgewählt:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
> AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

> zusätzlich steuere ich einen neuen Prozessor bei, mir schwebt da als passende Ergänzung zu den gewählten Komponenten ein *R5 3600X* vor, da auch hier P/L wieder passen muss. Alternativ würde mich natürlich auch ein Prozessor der neuen Ryzen Generation reizen.
> Die RX570 würde ich verkaufen (falls die überhaupt noch jemand haben will) und in das Budget für die ergänzenden Komponenten einfließen lassen.

*PC#1* hätte dann folgende Konfiguration:

> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 X
> Be Quiet Pure Loop 280mm
> MSI MEG X570 Unify
> GSkill Trident Z RGB 2x8GB 3200
> Samsung Evo 970 M2 SSD 500GB
> MSI RX5700 Gaming X
> Be Quiet Pure Power 11 700 W
> Be Quite Pure Wings 2
> Fractal Design Defince C

Ich erwarte mir, dass diese Konfiguration ihre Stärken vor allem in speicherhungrigen Spielen in WQHD voll ausspielt. Trotzdem passt auch hier nach wie vor das P/L Verhältnis des Gesamtesystems.

*PC#2* würde ich dann wieder zurückgebauen auf den ursprünglichen R5 2400G Build:

> AMD Ryzen 5 2400g
> Alpenföhn Ben Nevis 
> Asrock B450 Pro4
> GSkill Aegis 2x8GB (NEU, aktuell sehr günstig)
> SSD (BESTAND)
> BeQuiet System Power 9 400W
> Gehäuse (BESTAND oder NEU, mal sehen)
> Gehäuse (BESTAND aus dem Fractal Design)

Sollte ich unter den glücklichen Gewinnern sein, könnte ich gleich zwei komplett unterschiedliche Auf- und Umrüstszenarien vorstellen.

Würde mich sehr über das Upgrade freuen.

Falls ihr es bis hier her geschafft habt, danke fürs Lesen,
Maaff


----------



## YankeeF (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,
sehr gern würde ich an der Aktion teilnehmen. Mein Rechner ist zwar sehr gut, aber es gibt ja immer etwas zu verbessern.  Daher würde ich im Großen und Ganzen keine zusätzlichen Komponenten erwerben aber mit der Pimp my PC meinen kleinen Rechenknecht doch etwas aufmöbeln. Gern möchte ich im auf Raytracing umsteigen und habe mich hierfür für die RTX 3070 entschieden, die auch deutlich mehr Leistung als meine aktuelle Grafikkarte hat. Frei nach dem Spruch Speicher ist nur durch noch mehr Speicher zu ersetzen, habe ich das ADATA XPG 32GB Kit ausgewählt. Last but not least würde ich gern meine Gehäuselüfter durch 140mm Lüfter tauschen. Das sind auch schon die Komponenten für ein eventuelles Upgrade. Damit ließe sich sicherlich in Games deutlich höhere FPS erreichen. Testen würde ich die Komponenten auch sehr ausführlich. Neben dem Stromverbrauch des gesamten PCs in verschiedenen Lastszenarien würde ich die Temperaturen überwachen, hierfür liegt auch eine kleine Wärmebildkamera bereit.

Ausgesuchte Komponenten:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Gehäuse: Fractal Define 7
PSU: Corsair HX750i
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition
Mainboard: MSI B550 Gaming Edge
GPU: Asus ROG Strix Radeon 5700XT
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR4-3000 16GB (2x 8)
SSD: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB
Gehäuselüfter: 3x eLoop 120mm
Soundkarte: Create Soundblaster AE-5

Vielen Dank für die Aktion


----------



## DonZi580 (24. Oktober 2020)

hallo pcgh team, schön das ihr wieder ein gewinnspiel macht und mit hardware um euch werft 
mein system besteht zz aus folgenden komonenten


Mainboard: msi x370 Gaming pro carbon​
Cpu: Ryzen 5 1600 x @ 4.1 ghz​
ram: 16 gb gskill 3200 mhz cl 14​
Graka: nvidia gtx 1070 ti @2+ghz gpu/ 4.4 ghz speicher​
ssd m2 :samsung evo 970 250 gb​
intel 1gb​
hdd: seagate 4 tb​
netzteil: seasonic 520 w​
gehäuse: bequiet dark base 900​
cpu kühler: noctua nh-d 15 se​
gehäuselüfter: 7x be quiet​

hier meine ausgewählten Produkte:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

folgende komponenten würde ich noch dazu kaufen :
cpu: ryzen 5 3600  oder den neuen ryzen 5 5600x
und evtl ein neues netzteil 600w +




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel glück an alle die mitmachen und lg an die redaktion
mfg BB


----------



## lotus85 (24. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

da die Aufrüstrunde von PCGH auch 2020 wieder los geht könnt ich mich auch mal bewerben.

Mein Aufrüstwunsch:


> RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
> ...



Die schöne RTX 3070 könnte meinem im August aufgerüsteten Ryzen 5 3600 mal ordentlicher fordern. Dieser sitzt schön mit 2x8GB Crusial DDR4-3200 Ram auf einem MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus. Noch muss dort die Palit GTX 980 Super JS die Pixel auf meine FHD Monitore schubsten. Der Airflow im Zalman Z5 wird durch 5 Lüfter sicher gestellt, von denen auch schon 4 Stück die schön leisen BQ Silent Wings sind. Windows und die Spielen finden auf einer Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256GB, Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB und einer WD Green 3TB Platz.
Mein Aufrüstplan für 2021 wäre 1-2 M.2 NVMe SSD zur Ablösung der HDD, ein WQHD-TFT plus passender Grafikkarte und NT.


----------



## Untouchii (24. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend allerseits 

Es wird Zeit für ein Upgrade meines Systems, mit dem ich nun seit ca.2012/2013 unterwegs bin. Habe damals den Rechner meines Onkels, genau wie er jetzt noch ist, übernommen.

Hat mir gute Dienste geleistet, allerdings kommt er, da ich nun wieder häufiger mal ein paar Ründchen spielen möchte, in einigen Games an sein Limit, bzw. reicht es teils nicht mir genügend FPS zu liefern. 
Tripple A Spiele oder Streamen oder konstante Fps die mir ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis erlauben würde ich mir wünschen. 

Mein aktuelles Setup:

CPU: i7 3770
Mainboard: MSI z77a-g45
GPU: GTX 670 2GB von Gainward
RAM: G. Skill Sniper 2x8 GB  DDR3 Kit 1600 mhz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Katana 3 
SSD: Corsair 120 GB Force
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2 TB green
Netzteil: Be quiet! pure power bqt l8 cm 630W

Gehäuse: ein älteres Lian Li.. ?   
Monitor: Lg Flatron W2442PE


Mein Aufrüstungswunsch:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Falls ich gewinnen sollte, werde ich mir vermutlich einen Ryzen 7 3700x holen, sowie in naher Zukunft einen 144 hz FD Monitor und eine größere SSD.
Vorerst würde ich weiterhin meine Festplatten benutzen. Hoffen wir, ein Traum wird wahr! 

Für sechs Leute wird der Traum wahr, ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg/Glück ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Marius


----------



## Slept (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

wer die Wahl hat, hat auch die Qual!

Aber was habe ich denn im Moment?

Oh je, erstmal lieber saubermachen. Nach 7 Jahren ist doch etwas Staub im Gehäuse.

Soooo, jetzt kann man auch erkennen, was drinnen ist. 

_Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF 932

CPU: Intel Core i5-3750 

Mainboard: msi B75A-G43

RAM: Corsair PC3-10700H 8 GB 

Netzteil: Be Quiet …

CPU-Kühler: groß und silbern _😉

_Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 970

Speicher: Samsung SSD 840 PRO mit 256 GB

 Samsung SSD 860 EVO mit 1TB_

Das System ist prinzipiell etwas in die Jahre gekommen, wie man unschwer sehen kann. Der Flaschenhals, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher, ist inzwischen deutlich zu spüren. Spiele wie _Anno 1800_ oder _Metro Exodus_ lassen sich zwar noch spielen, aber dennoch überlege ich ab und an, ob ich meinen PC auf Körperverletzung verklagen soll.

Kommen wir nun zu meinen „Pimp my PC 2020“-Komponenten und dazu, warum ich mich für diese Kombination entschieden habe:

_RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)_

Das ich alles neu haben will, ist denke ich klar, aber was ist am wirtschaftlichsten für mich? Grafikkarte gewinnen und Rest selbst kaufen oder umgekehrt?

Wie man sieht, habe ich mich gegen die Grafikkarte entschieden und lieber die Basis zu erneuern. Dabei setze diesmal auf AMD. Final habe ich mich noch für keinen Prozessor für das Mainboard entschieden. Da gerade auch die neue 5000 Serie vorgestellt worden ist, warte ich erstmal auf die Tests von PCGH und die Preisentwicklung der auslaufenden Serie. Tendenz geht aber Richtung 3700X bzw. das 5000er Pendant. Die neue Wasserkühlung von Be Quiet kommt mir sehr gelegen, da ich so oder so vorhatte, mich der Thematik bei einem neuen System anzunehmen. Zum Arbeitsspeicher gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, denke ich, die Wahl ist nur logisch.

Bei der Festplatte wird erstmal gespart. Die SATA SSD-Geschwindigkeit reicht mir vorerst aus. Die Grafikkarte wird auch erst später aufgerüstet. Ich muss den heißen schei* nicht als Erster haben. 😉
Damit ich mich dort aber nicht einschränken muss, habe ich mich für das 850 Watt Netzteil entschieden.

Abschließend komme ich zum Gehäuse. Eigentlich wollte ich mein gutes HAF nicht aufgeben. Aber es hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil, und das ist der fehlende Staubschutz. Außerdem habe ich bei dem PC meiner Freundin beim Zusammenbauen die Be Quiet Gehäuse schätzen gelernt und kann einfach nicht widerstehen.

So, ich hoffe, ich konnte euch mit meiner Konfiguration meinen Plänen, wie es weitergehen soll mit meinem PC, überzeugen.

Ich freu mich darauf, dass ihr euch für mich entscheidet, und möchte euch recht herzlich für diese Aktion danken.

Bleibt gesund und bis zur Gewinnübergabe 😊

 Martin


----------



## MJDBln79 (24. Oktober 2020)

"_Geschwindigkeit. Ich bin Geschwindigkeit. Ein Sieger, Verlierer ess ich zum Frühstück.... Habe ich das gerade wirklich gesagt?_" surrte mein PC. 
"_Ja"_, sagte ich und tätschelte sein staubiges Gehäuse. Er muss ja in seinem kleinen Kämmerlein nicht wissen, dass die weite Welt da draußen sich ständig weiterentwickelt. Er ist ja auch ein recht flotter Flitzer, aber das es für 
die Formel 1 nicht reicht (also übertragen gesehen, für das Spiel reicht es schon ), brauch ich ihm nicht zu sagen.
Zusammengebaut habe ich ihn erst vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr, streng nach Budget-Plan und dem entsprechenden besten Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis - wirklich Oberklasse ist er also nie gewesen, aber auch das braucht er nicht zu wissen. Um so erstaunter wäre er, könnte ich ihm neue Teile spendieren und wenn ich mir anschaue was für Flitzer hier teilweise in's Rennen gehen, ist er allemal für eine Bewerbung qualifiziert!

*Aktuell verbaut hat er:*
Gehäuse:          Fractal Design Define S​Platine:              ASUS Prime x470-Pro​CPU:                   Ryzen 5 2600​RAM:                 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000​Pladde:              Western Digital WD Blue SN500 NVMe SSD 500GB​Grafikkarte:    4GB Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Nitro+​Netzteil:            500 Watt be quiet! System Power 9​

*Aufrüstkomponenten würde ich wählen:*
SSD:                                  Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)​Netzteil:                         Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)​AMD-Mainboard:    MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)​AMD-Grafikkarte:  MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)​
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Und warum?*
SSD: Weil wir verdammt nochmal mehr Platz brauchen!
Netzteil: Weil neue Teile mehr Leistung benötigen.
Platine: Es immer gut ist, dass Herzstück so zukunftstauglich wie möglich zu halten.
Grafikkarte: Die aktuelle die wohl größte Schwachstelle im System darstellt.

Kurz- bis Mittelfristig wäre die logische Eigenanschaffung ein schnellerer Prozessor um das Paket zu komplettieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (24. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Mitleser und Mitstreiter,

auch ich möchte mich erneut bedanken für diese tolle Aktion, welche ich nun zum x-ten Male miterlebe, mitfiebere und mitmache.



Vorlieben

Mein PC ist nicht nur zum Spielen da – er muss auch für das Hobby Musik als Aufnahme- und Mischmaschine dienen, hier und da kleinere Videos rendern und natürlich die üblichen Büroarbeiten verrichten. Wenn gespielt wird ist es sehr vielfältig – von 4-Spieler Chaos-Couch Gaming mit „Overcooked“ über gemütliche Sessions mit „Anno 1800“, weiter mit gelegentlichen Partien „The Division 2“ oder „Borderlands 3“ mit alten Freunden bis hin zu durchzockten Nächten in (Singleplayer-)Rollenspielen wie dem alten „Baldurs Gate“ oder „Kingdom Come Deliverance“. Mein persönlicher Fokus liegt dabei primär auf Aufbau- / Rundenstrategie und Rollenspielen. Wie so viele von uns kann ich den Release von „Cyberpunk 2077“ kaum mehr abwarten. Und nun kommt die Gelegenheit den Rechner dafür noch etwas zu pimpen.



Aktuelle Hardware

Da ich letztes Jahr leider noch kein Glück hatte wurde der Entschluss gefasst meinen alten Phenom2-X4 zu Weihnachten an meinen, glücklicherweise sehr genügsamen, 14 Jährigen Sohn abzugeben und einen neuen Rechner anzuschaffen, der dennoch halbwegs Spiele tauglich ist. Das Budget war knapp, aber man bekommt für Full-HD schon ordentlich etwas hin und notwendig war es auch (Anno 1800 bspw. würde sonst dank fehlender Befehlssätze der CPU nicht einmal starten). Es ist ein Eigenbau, und das wird auch der Fall sein, wenn ich von euch weiter gesponsort werde:


Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
CPU-Kühler: beQuiet Pure Rock
Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 (2x8GB)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Pulse 8GB
Gehäuse: beQuiet! Pure Base 600 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power 11 80+ Gold
Lüfter: 1x 120mm/1x140mm beQuiet! PureWings
Soundkarte: onboard mit Kopfhörer HD681 EVO (Musik) / Logitech G35 (Gaming)
Datenträger: 1x Crucial P1 500GB (NVMe M.2) System , 3x 1TB HDD (Seagate)
Laufwerk: Lite-On DH16A6S DVD-RW
Monitor: 23,5“ LG Flatron IPS235 Full-HD (1920x1080px 60Hz)
Eingabegeräte: Tastatur Logitech G11 / Maus Sharkoon Drakonia 1 (grün)

Zum aktuellen PC. Sushi heisst er (Sushi in fishbowl)

Ja, er ist kein High-End Rechner. Das muss er auch nicht sein. Bisher läuft alles was ich benötige darauf zuverlässig, was schonmal das Wichtigste ist. Und in Full-HD mit kleinen Einschränkungen kann ich ebenfalls alles Spielen, aber ich bin auch in der Lage Regler Richtung links bedienen. Das ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache. Doch das soll auch nicht so bleiben.

Sushi bietet eine Solide und günstige Basis, die sich noch erweitern lässt.

CPU + Kühler: Der Ryzen 5 2600 war eine Notlösung. Ich liebäugelte mit einem Ryzen 7 3700x oder gar einem Ryzen 9 3900x, aber das Budget musste nunmal den Ton angeben. Der Kühler sollte ausreichend sein und dabei Leise. Für ein erfolgendes Upgrade wird dann noch etwas Recherche betrieben ob dazu auch ein neuer Kühler drauf sollte oder ob er ausreichend ist.

Mainboard: Solide Grundausstattung und Ryzen 3000 ready – das waren die Anforderungen. Das B450 Gaming plus MAX hat sie für mich erfüllt. Dank des bevorstehenden Releases von ZEN 3 wird es spannend, ob sich eventuell sogar Anfang des nächsten Jahres ein Pendant aus der 5000er Reihe einbauen lässt. BIOS-Updates werden ja vermutlich noch kommen.

RAM: 16 GB waren das Minimum. Im Preis zum Kaufzeitpunkt fast unschlagbar günstig. Ob es nun 3000MHz oder 3200MHz sind war da dann auch nicht mehr relevant.

Grafikkarte: Schlimmer noch als bei den anderen Komponenten eine absolute Notlösung. Das Minimum überhaupt. Immerhin mit 8GB VRAM. Dies ist wohl auch die Komponenten die mich am Meisten beim Gaming behindert.

Netzteil: Gut, eine RTX3090 wird damit nicht zu betreiben sein. Aber eine RTX2070 Super passt vollkommen ins Bild.

Gehäuse: Genügend Platz, guter Airflow, schön Modular und vom Stil her doch schlicht genug. Da ich vor hatte später auch Komponenten mit ein wenig RGB-Beleuchtung zu verbauen habe ich den Aufpreis für die Variante mit Seitenfenster in Kauf genommen.

Datenträger: Die Crucial P1 ist meine erste SSD. Ja, ich will auch nie wieder ohne. Allerdings sind 500GB ja auch recht wenig. Nach Betriebssystem, den verschiedenen Arbeitsprogrammen, Musik-Plugins und Soundbibliotheken bleibt nicht mehr viel davon übrig. Hier muss mehr her


Damit wäre der Teil „Ist“ geklärt. Kommen wir nun zum „Soll“. Ziele und Aufrüstung:

Dies sind die Komponenten die ich mit eurer Hilfe nun „pimpen“ möchte:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein generellen Ziele:

Die Möglichkeit für FHD@144Hz sein. Aber ohne passenden Grafikoutput braucht man sich auch keinen Monitor dafür zulegen.
Cyberpunk 2077. Es ist das erste Spiel seit vielen Jahren das ich vorbestellt habe..
Die HDDs aus dem Rechner verbannen. Zumindest schonmal einen Teil davon. Als Datengrab könnte man ja auch auf externe Festplatten zugreifen. Die dienen aber auch bereits der gesonderten Datensicherung.
Genügend „Luft“ um auch bei länger andauernden Sommerperioden nicht den Hitzetod der Hardware befürchten zu müssen und dennoch einen leisen PC zu haben

Die Aufrüstkomponenten

RAM: Mit 32GB braucht man sich nicht darum zu sorgen ob es. Mit einem Ryzen der 3000er / 5000er Serie lässt sich auch das volle Potenzial dieser Riegel später nutzen. Dazu eine hübsche RGB-Beleuchtung, die dann endlich ein wenig Licht in das Dunkel meines Gehäuseinneren bringen würde.

SSD: Ja, meine kleine Crucial müsste erstmal weichen, da nur ein Steckplatz vorhanden ist. Aber das Vierfache an schnellem SSD –Speicherplatz würde das überlegen hinfällig machen wie ich Cyberpunk noch untergebracht bekomme.

Grafikkarte: Hier war mir schnell klar, dass ich keine andere Wahl habe. Im Vergleich zu einer RS5700XT hat sie Raytracing. Klarer Sieger für Cyberpunk, auch wenn dieser Leistungsfresser vielleicht ausgeschaltet werden müsste. Zudem könnte das Netzteil mit größeren Karten wie der RTX3080 an die Grenze kommen.

Lüfter: Zwar hat mein Gehäuse bereits 2 brauchbare Lüfter, aber einer fängt leider bereits an zu schnattern. Der sollte damit dann ausgetauscht werden. Es soll leise bleiben. Da das Gehäuse Platz für 2x140mm an der Front bietet kommt ein weiterer dann dazu. Das sollte für den nächsten Sommer ausreichen. Der dritte kann als Reserve dienen.

Ich freue mich auf eure Rückmeldung,

Turtle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hempel007 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ein Gude wie in die Runde,

ich habe vor kurzem begonnen meinen 8 Jahre alten Rechner zu ersetzen :‘( - Mensch war das ein schönes Teil… Aber leider absolut in die Jahre gekommen und defekt.

Daher besteht das aktuelle Setting aus:

*CPU*: Ryzen 7 3700X​​*MB*: ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming​​*RAM*: G.Skill 16GB Dual-Kit - 3600​​*GPU*: Zotac 1050 Ti – 4GB (zum Überleben aus dem alten Goldstück)​​*SSDs*: 500GB WD BLACK SN750 NVMe,​1TB Crucial MX500,​500GB Samsung 860 EVO,​250GB Samsung 840 EVO​​*Netzteil*: Be!Quiet PurePower L8 530W (ebenfalls aus dem alten Goldstück)​​*Gehäuse*: Be!Quiet Dark Base 700 (zum Glück nicht das 900er, da würden mehr Bücher rein passen 😉)​​*Kühlung*: Enermax LiqFusion 360​​*Special Hardware: Kommentar BGB & StGB*​

Gerne würde ich die Kommentare *endlich *aus dem PC verbannen und das trifft sich ideal mit der Pimp My PC Aktion.

Ursprünglich waren die Kommentare dazu gedacht, dass ich mir keine neue Grafikkarte hole, da ja dann der Platz belegt ist und ich bei jedem Blick auf den PC brav und pflichtbewusst an das Lernen denke. Wie sich aber herausgestellt hat, ist dieses Setting super geeignet, die Tränen auf den Kommentaren durch den Silent Wing 140mm trocknen zu lassen.

Da die Prüfungen für das 2. Staatsexamen vorbei sind und die „_Special Hardware_“ nun durchgetrocknet ist, kann ich endlich wieder mein Leben mit Zocken genießen. Da ihr in eurem Aufrüstrechner -zum Glück- keine _„Special Hardware“ _anbietet, wären die folgenden Komponenten die perfekte Ergänzung für mein System:

*Netzteil*: Be!Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt _(8 Punkte)_​​*Lüfter-Set*: 3 × Be!Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) _(3 Punkte)_​​*Nvidia-Grafikkarte*: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC_ (32 Punkte)_​​Gesamt: *43 Punkte* von 45 _(2 Punkte übrig)_​

Den RAM würde ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch um ein weiteres Dual-Kit ergänzen. Damit wäre der PC dann perfekt und hält bestimmt wieder für die nächsten 8 Jahre.


Ein Respekt an die Redaktion, ihr habt es bis Post #586 geschafft. Danke euch für die tolle Aktion!


Viele Grüße

Hempel

*#KeineBücherimGehäuse #FreedomfortheCase*


----------



## X4RK (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Ich möchte mich hiermit gerne für Pimp my PC 2020 bewerben.
Da mein System leider schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist.

*Mein aktueller PC: *

CPU:  Intel I7 4790K
CPU-Kühler:  Scythe Mugen 4
Mainboard:  ASUS Maximus VII Hero Z97
RAM:  16 GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 Mhz
Grafikkarte:  Asus ROG Strix GTX 1060 A6G Gaming
Festplatten:  250GB SSD Samsung 850 EVO
                             1TB Seagate
Gehäuse:  Sharkoon T28
Netzteil:  Cooler Master G550M 550 Watt


*Meine ausgewählten Produkte:*

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Kurz zu meiner Auswahl:

Ich weis das die Adata XPG auf meinem Asus Maximus VII Board nicht ansatzweise ihr volle Leistung erreicht. Dies würde sich aber mit dem aufrüsten des Mainboard samt CPU und Ram ändern. Bin mir aber leider noch nicht sicher, ob es ein Intel oder Amd System werden soll.

Das Be Quiet Netzteil habe ich gewählt, damit das System ausreichend Reserven für weitere Upgrades besitzt. Und weil es, wie von Be Quiet nicht anders zu erwarten ist, exzellente Eigenschaften mitbringt.

Zum Cpu-Kühler kann ich nur sagen, das ich noch nie ein AiO Wasserkühlung besessen habe. Würde es aber gerne mal mit der Pure Loop 280 von Be Quiet ausprobieren wollen. Meine bisherigen Systeme waren immer Luftgekühlt.

Das Be Quiet 500DX ist schon seit Release auf meiner Wunschliste. Es gefällt mir optisch als auch technisch sehr gut. Da mein I7 4790K ein Hitzkopf ist, braucht er natürlich auch einen guten Airflow im Gehäuse. Dafür wurde ja das Be Quiet 500DX optimiert. Außerdem ist es, mit seinen Doppel-Led-Streifen in der Front und der Led-Leiste im Gehäuse eher dezent was die Beleuchtung angeht.

Die MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio habe ich gewählt, um auch in den Genuss von Raytracing zu kommen. Und sie dient mit dem Be Quiet Straight Power 11 als Basis für weiter Upgrades. Wie zum Beispiel ein neuer CPU mit Ram und Mainboard. Außerdem steht ja auch noch der Release von Cyperpunk 2077 vor der Tür!

PS: Ich würde mich sehr freuen, von euch zu hören, da ich am 30.10 Geburtstag habe! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
X4RK

Und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!!!


----------



## The-Heinz (24. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag PCGH Team und vielen Dank für solch eine tolle Aktion!

Auf dem letzten Drücker habe ich mich doch noch entschieden vom stillen Leser zum angemeldeten Mitglied zu werden!


Mein aktuelles System:
1 x570 Gigabyte Aorus Ultra
1 AMD 3900X
1 Dark Power 650W 
1 1TB Samsung Evo NVMe
2 WD Blue SSD 2TB
2 Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 Lüfter
1 G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600
1 Eisbaer 420
1 MSI 2080 Trio X - vor einem halben Jahr gebraucht gekauft für 1080p (Die 3000er wird ja nicht so viel schneller und dann richtig teuer/ach ja, und jetzt habe ich auch noch UWQHD...)



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Folgendes ist beim Punkterechner entstanden:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vielen herzlichen Dank für das Gewinnspiel

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Der_Matthi (25. Oktober 2020)

Hey
Das ist wirklich eine Tolle Aktion von euch und gratuliere euch zum 20 Jährigen Jubiläum!

Ich möchte auch hier mal mein Glück versuchen und mich für diese Aktion bewerben.


Meinen PC habe ich vor ca. 5 Monaten neu aufgebaut und vor kurzem auf eine 2070Super geupgradet (davor war es eine 1060 6GB). An sich ist mein PC nicht schlecht. Aber ich träume gerne davon, mal eine 3080 zu besitzen, welche eine 2080Ti in den Schatten stellt (auch preislich betrachtet) und vllt. hab ich auch mal Glück 😉



Verbaut sind derzeit folgende Komponenten:

CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
Kühler: SilentiumPC Fortis 3

RAM: 16GB Patriot Viper Steel 3600mhz @ CL17

Mainboard: MSI B450M Mortar

GPU: KfA2 RTX 2070Super EX

Speicher: Crucial MX500 1TB & 500GB

Gehäuse: Aerocool P7-C0

PSU: System Power 9 500w

Lüfter: 3x LL120 in der Front und 1x Arctic P14 PWM hinten





Ich habe mich für folgende Komponente entscheiden, die meinen PC Pimpen sollen:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich Glück haben und eines der auserwählten sein, möchte ich dann meinen PC eigenständig mit dieser GPU aufrüsten. Zusätzlich würde ich dann ein stärkeres Netzteil anschaffen(z.B. PurePower11 700W), da es mit meinem bisherigen Netzteil eher schwierig wird, die 3080 zu betreiben. Ich habe auch vor, demnächst meinen Monitor (S24F356F) auf den G27QC upzugraden und da würde ich  die Mehr-Leistung deutlich zu spüren bekommen.

(Das mittlere Bild ist der Innenraum mit der 1060 6GB^^)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Der_Matthi


----------



## Cardodd (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Oldie hat bereits viele Jahre auf dem Buckel und ein Update der grundlegenden Komponenten Mainboard, CPU und RAM stehen an.
Zwar habe ich mit Updates, wie Speicher auf 8 GB erweitern, SSDs einbauen, Grafikkarte austauschen, die Lebenszeit deutlich ausweiten können. Weit mehr als je gedacht habe, aber so langsam kommt er an seine Grenzen.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich in meinem jetzigen System verbaut:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 II 
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 630W 
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B PCGH Edition
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-V LE PLUS
Speicher: Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600 C9 2x4GB 
GPU: PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon 8GB
SSD1: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
SSD2: Crucial MX500 1TB
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F4 2TB
BD-Brenner: LG bh10ls38




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Kompontenten habe ich mir ausgesucht, die eine neue Basis bilden sollen

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ergänzen würde ich das Ganze um einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 
Später ist geplant, alles in ein kleineres Gehäuse umzuziehen, daher die Wahl auf das ITX Board, da dies auch in mATX Gehäuse passt

Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken und viel Glück an alle


----------



## lordxeen (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mein PC wurde in der Basis letztes Jahr erneuert und steht soweit gut da. Lediglich die Grafikkarte ist eine gebrauchte Zwischenlösung (vorher R9 290) und der PC kann kein PCIe 4.0

CPU: 3700X
RAM: 4x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3000 CL15
Board: ASUS X470-Prime
Kühler: Brocken 3
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4, 3x Gehäuselüfter unterschiedlicher Hersteller
Netzteil: be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 650W
Gigabyte Geforce 1070
SSDs und NVME: WD SN500 (500GB), WD SN550 (1TB), Samsung Evo 860 (1TB), Crucial MX500 (500GB), Crucial MX100 (500GB)
HDD: Toshiba 3 TB
BD-Brenner BH10LS30
Benq BL3200 (WQHD)

Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das schwächste Glied im Rechner ist die Grafikkarte und gezockt wird in 1440p. Hier ist ein Upgrade fällig.  In Anbetracht der Netzteil-Vorraussetzungen kommt maximal eine 3070 in Frage, zumal die Lautstärke im Rahmen bleiben soll. Die alte R9 290 war brutal laut. Zusätzlich bietet sich auch der Wechsel auf ein PCIe 4.0 Board an. Hier kommt aufgrund meiner zahlreichen Festplatten nur eine X570 Board in Frage.

Eventuell muss auf eigene Kosten das Netzeil gegen ein stärkeres Modell getauscht werden, aber da warte ich den PCGH-Test ab.

Dann allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Smoky1987 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team.

Ich mache jetzt das 2. mal mit. Egal wer was bekommt, finde es echt cool von euch, diese Aktion.
Dann fange ich mal mit meinem System an:

Cpu / i7 3770 non K OC @4,33 GHz
GPU / Palit Jetstream GTX 1060 6GB
Ram / 16 GB DDR3 Hyperfury X @ 1787 Mhz
PSU / 650 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil
Board / Gigabyte GA-Z77-DH3
CPU Kühler / Thermalright Silver Arrow-sb
Festplatten / WinDoof - 250 GB SSD Kingston und 2 x 1 TB HDD

Es ist keine High End Hardware, aber ich kann bis jetzt meine Games vernüftig spielen. Habe jetzt bloß bei Cyberpunk angst  Egal was für eine Hardware ich habe, mag mein Rechner trotzdem nicht wie jeder andere haben. Habe das Gehäuse von innen komplett weiß lackiert zusätzlich mit der Grafikkarte. Den Totenkopf habe ich von wish, wo ich den Sockel von weg geschmissen habe. Hab selbst ein angefertigt wo ein LED Streifen unterpasst. Habe die Lüftersteuerung ( Akasa 6 Kanal ) soweit ein gekürzt und auch weiß lackiert das man sie kaum noch war nimmt.  Von außen ist das Gehäuse foliert von mir selber auch. Das ist das gröbste. Anstehen tut noch verkleidung anfertigen um innen alle Löcher zu zumachen.

Entschieden habe ich mich für:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Konnte nur diese Sachen aussuchen, da keine CPU zur auswahl stande. 

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück
MFG Volker


----------



## fatDOX8 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

so ein weiteres Jahr geschafft nicht upgraden zu müssen und immer noch mit dem Unterbau aus 2012 unterwegs.   Star Citizen und sein Singleplayer lässt auf sich warten und  Star Wars Squadron läuft trotzdem wie Butter. Es  drückt aber immer mehr und mehr der Schuh, somit sollte das folgende System aufgerüstet werden:


CPU​Intel Core i7 3820MainboardGigabyte GA-X79-UD3RAM16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Quad KitNetzteilBe Quiet Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-730WCPU-Kühler​Noctua NH-D14 SE2011Grafikkarte​XFX RX480 GTRSoundkarteCreative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1tySSDs und Festplatten128GB Crucial m4 (Win7 ^^)
256GB Crucial MX100 (Win 10)
1000GB Crucial MX500
ein paar Terabyte in HDDsGehäuseNanoxia Deep Silence 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Upgrade, ich wollte ja eigentlich die 5700XT mit ins Boot holen dann stellt man aber fest, dass SSD und RAM RGB haben und dies harmoniert doch nicht mit einem schwarzen Kasten ohne Fenster deshalb:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Kombination wird dann mit einem 3600/3700X oder 5600X, je nach Laune und Angebot nach dem Ryzen 3 Reviews, geeint.
Ein Artic Freezer II im Haushalt wartet auch schon sehnsüchtig auf einen Einsatz, somit kann auf ein neues Montage system von Noctua verzichtet werden und die alte schwarze Kiste als Backup herhalten.

Kommentare, Motivation und Ideen:

32 GB RAM sind dank Star Citizen, Squad und Chrome ein Muss
500 GB mehr SSD Speicher schlägt schnelleren RAM und extra Lüfter
8 Jahre altes Netzteile sollte man schon austauschen
da kein Frontpanel mehr für die Soundkarte vorhanden ist, lohnt sich dieses überhaupt gegen eine viel neuere onboard Sound"karte" noch?
favorisiertes Gehäuse und Mainboard sind punktemäßig die günstigsten
SMR Platten fliegen raus, der Platz reicht somit
5700XT leider nicht mehr im Punkte-Budget, aber ich bin ja eh noch mit FHD unterwegs
Vielen Dank wieder für die geile Aktion, wäre schön mitmachen zu dürfen.
gz und hf  an die Gewinner schon mal

MfG
fatDOX8


----------



## Doc-Dee (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Zuerst einmal möchte ich mich bei euch für diese wieder einmal geniale Möglichkeit bedanken!  Es bereitet mir immer wieder sehr viel Freude, mir Gedanken über das eigene System zu machen und aus den vorgegebenen Möglichkeiten, die sinnvollste Zusammenstellung herauszufiltern.

Meinen PC gibt es in der aktuellen Zusammenstellung noch gar nicht so lange. Vor etwa sieben Monaten habe ich meinen alten Rechenknecht (i7-2600K, P8P67 Evo, GTX 1060) fast komplett an meine Schwester verschenkt, um ihr einen immer noch recht guten Helfer für ihr Studium zur Seite zu stellen.  Für Office aller Art sind diese Komponenten auf jeden Fall vollkommen ausreichend gewesen und auch für ein bisschen Zocken in FHD noch zu gebrauchen. Somit stellte sich mir dann die Frage, welche Hardware für mich am Besten passt. Der geeignete Zeitpunkt zum Aufbau eines komplett neuen PCs war für mich irgendwie noch nicht gekommen. Also suchte ich passende Teile zu meinen noch vorhandenen (z.B. DDR3) und besorgte mir diese für einen guten Kurs bei einem uns allen bekannten Onlineauktionshaus. Somit entstand meine aktuelle Konfiguration.​

*CPU**Intel Core i7-5775C**Mainboard**MSI Z97 MPOWER MAX AC**Grafikkarte**Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream**Arbeitsspeicher**G.Skill Sniper 2x8 GiByte DDR3-2400**CPU-Kühler**Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition**Netzteil**Be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W**Festplatten**Samsung SSD 860 Evo 1TB
 WD 1,5 TB**Gehäuse**Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Fokus bei der Leistung der Komponenten liegt vor allem auf den Bereichen Spieleleistung und Lautheit. Ein i9-10900K gefällt mir da zum Beispiel sehr gut. Die dafür verfügbaren Z490-Mainboards samt PCIe-3.0 sind mir nicht zukunftsorientiert genug, da ich den Unterbau gern wieder für einen möglichst langen Zeitraum nutzen möchte. Dafür bin ich auch bereit, mal etwas mehr Geld auszugeben. Bei AMD würde mir eine Kombination aus 3900X und MSI MEG X570 Unify schon zusagen. Da in diesem Fall nun aber Zen3 samt X600-PCH vor der Tür steht, möchte ich auch erst entsprechende Tests und eine normale Verfügbarkeit abwarten bzw. noch keinen Kauf garantieren. Deshalb fällt meine Wahl auf die folgende Hardware.​
*Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Da ich im Moment auf einem 55" Fernseher von Samsung mit einer Auflösung von 3840 x 2160 spiele, hätte ich gerne noch mehr Grafikkartenleistung in Form der MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC. Die RTX 3080 wäre natürlich auch ein Traum, aber realistisch gesehen würde diese wohl stark von meinem i7-5775C ausgebremst werden. Um dafür die notwendige Stabilität und Effizienz bei der Leistungsversorgung sicherzustellen, habe ich dafür das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt ausgewählt. Die Lüfter würde ich dafür verwenden, um die 3-Pin-Lüfter des Gehäuses zu ersetzen und die PWM-Steuerung zu haben.
Da ich bisher alle meine Computer selbst zusammengebaut habe,  würde ich die Teile auch gerne selbst einbauen.

Ich bedanke mich für die Aufmerksamkeit und bin gespannt auf die ausgewählten Gewinner-Kombinationen.

Grüße,
Doc-Dee​


----------



## Oderfu (25. Oktober 2020)

Hi PCGH-Team,

Ich möchte meinen PC aufrüsten lassen und meine Wahl fällt auf:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System sieht so aus:
CPU: AMD FX 6300 @ 4,2 GHz
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz
SSD 1: 500 GB SATA
SSD 2: 128 GB SATA
HDD 1: 500 GB SATA
HDD 2: 128 GB SATA
CPU-Kühler: Coolermaster mit 120 mm-Lüfter (siehe Bilder)
Gehäuse: Aero Cool Strike X
Mainboard: Gigabyte mit 970er-Chipsatz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 770 2GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake TR2 S 500W
und ein bisschen Staub

Mir geht der Speicher aus und eigentlich darf alles mal erneuert werden. Für FEM-Simulationen fürs Studium könnte ich 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher gut gebrauchen und dazu einen neuen Prozessor. Die 2 TB-SSD wäre ein Segen und ich könnte auf die SATA HDDs verzichten, die vieeel zu langsam sind. Außerdem würden Spiele schnell genug laden, dass ich nicht immer die letzte bin, die ein Team wählen darf! Das ist nämlich jetzt immer voll doof, weil ich oft gegen meinen Freund spielen muss, weil sein Team schon voll ist.

Das Gehäuse kann bunt leuchten! RGB ist natürlich immer besser! Und es ist deutlich leiser als mein jetziges Gehäuse. Außerdem ist das Fenster cool.

Achja einen R5 3600 würde ich mir dazu holen, damit sich alles perfekt ergänzt (laut meinem Freund). Der große Kühler soll bei den FEM-Berechnungen für gute Temperaturen sorgen. Die RX 5500 XT reicht für gelegentliches Spielen vollkommen aus. Die 2 GB meiner GTX 770 stören mittlerweile echt.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen und Findus sicher auch 

Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern

Oderfu


----------



## Bernd247 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
da habt ihr wieder ein tolles Gewinnspiel, vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit mitzumachen  Folgende Komponenten sind bei mir derzeit verbaut:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
Kühlung: Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum
Mainboard: ASRock X570 Taichi
RAM: 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DDR4-3200
Grafik 1: Gigabyte AORUS RTX 2080 Super Waterforce
Grafik 2: ASUS GTX 1060
SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracude 8TB ST8000DM004, Seagate Iron Wolf 4TB ST4000VN008, Western Digital 2TB WD20EARX Green, Western Digital Caviar Green 1,5TB WD15EADS

Gehäuse: beQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev 2
Lüfter: 3x beQuiet Silents Wings 3
PSU: beQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 1000W
Maus: Logitech M720
Keyboard: Cherry Stream 3.0
Monitor: Samsung TV 55"
OS: Win10 Pro

Der Rechner ist noch recht neu, außer den SSD/HDD und der ASUS GTX ist vom alten Rechner leider nicht viel übrig geblieben (vom Gesparten auch nicht). Da ich aber viel Folding@Home laufen lasse würde ich gerne die ASUS GTX gegen eine RTX tauschen, das gibt nochmal ordentlich Dampf- auch in Hinblick auf das nächste angepeilte Upgrade, ein VR-Headset von HP (Reverb G2- wenn verfügbar und wenn wieder genug gespart). Dazu passen drei beQuiet Silence Wings 3 super, dann kann ich die letzten freien Lüfterplätze auch noch bestücken. Also fällt meine Wahl auf folgendes:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und hier ein aktuelles Bild meines Rechners im Borg-Modus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre in diesem Jahr wirklich ein Lichtblick, wenn mir Fortuna hier mal hold wäre, nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern auch viel Glück- das können wir wohl alle gut gebrauchen

Gruß- Bernd


----------



## Rolk (25. Oktober 2020)

Lieber Stephan und PCGH Team,

ich will auch mein Glück versuchen und meinen alten Rechner und Konsolenersatz in die Neuzeit versetzen lassen. Da die neue Forensoftware Tabellen erstellen so schön einfach macht, habe ich meine Bewerbung an eurem Print-Beispiel angepasst. Ziel des Upgrades ist natürlich aktuelle Spieleleistung zu erhalten und die magere SSD Kapazität zu verbessern. Die Z490-Plattform wurde es, um den Doppelturm CPU-Kühler weiter nutzen zu können und den RAM ausreizen zu können. Hinzu gekauft würde ein i5-10600K. Den Zusammenbau kann ich selbst übernehmen.



Spoiler: Neue Hardware



RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)




*Komponente**Alter PC**Neuer PC*ProzessorFX8300i5-10600KCPU-KühlerScythe Mine 2Scythe Mine 2MainboardAsus 970 Pro Gaming/AuraMSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge WifiArbeitsspeicher2 x 8 GiByte DDR3-1866Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600GrafikkarteSapphire RX570 8GB PulseMSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X TrioDatenträger128-GB-SSD, 2TB-HDDAdata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB + 2TB-HDDNetzteilBe Quiet E10 400W GoldBe Quiet E10 400W GoldGehäuseSharkoon BW9000-W (Midi-Tower)Sharkoon BW9000-W (Midi-Tower)Lüfter2 x 140 mm Pure Wings 2 + 1 x 120 mm NB-eLoop2 x 140 mm Pure Wings 2 + 1 x 120 mm NB-eLoop

Ich würde mich riesig freuen zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zu zählen.

Grüße
Rolk


----------



## Aysem (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die erneute Pimp-Aktion! Dann versuche ich es auch einmal...
Lange habe ich überlegt, welche Kombination in meinem Fall wohl am sinnvollsten wäre. Die Kernkomponenten sind, abgesehen von der Grafikkarte alle noch relativ aktuell. Trotzdem sehe ich hier noch Potential.

Meine Anwendungsszenarieren sind in erster Linie Video-Schnitt, Bildbearbeitung (Hauptsächlich über die Adobe Creative Cloud in diversen Softwares wie Lightroom, Premiere, Photoshop) und Gaming (Assassin's Creed Odyssey, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Red Dead Redemption 2, Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order, Far Cry New Dawn bzw. bald Far Cry 6).


Mein aktuelles System:
AMD Ryzen 3900X
Gigabyte Aorus X470 Elite
32GB DDR4-3200 RAM Crucial Ballistix
EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW
Creative Soundblaster AE-7
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
1TB Samsung Evo 970 M2-SSD
6TB Western Digital Red NAS HDD
4TB Western Digital Red NAS HDD
750 Watt bequiet! Dark Power Pro 10
be quiet Dark Base Pro 900 (Rev.2)
5x bequiet! Silent Wings 3 - (bin sehr, sehr zufrieden)
Asus BD-R Brenner (für Hobby-Filmer ein Muss!  )
Monitor: Asus ROG 27 Zoll PG279Q (WQHD, Nvidia G-Sync, 144Hz)


Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten des Wettbewerbs entschieden:

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Viele werden jetzt wahrscheinlich kritisieren, warum ich nicht die GeForce RTX 3080 genommen habe. Dies ist dem meines Erachtens zu hohen Stromverbrauch geschuldet. Irgendwo möchte ich in der heutigen Zeit die Grenze ziehen und halte dementsprechend ein Modell der RTX 3070-Reihe in meinem Fall für vollkommen ausreichend. Hinzu kommt die Auflösung meines Monitors, der nun eben keine 4K hat, sondern "nur" WQHD, womit ich aber absolut zufrieden bin. Meine aktuelle GTX 1070 kommt leider immer mehr an ihre Grenzen. Wegen des G-Sync Monitors bleibt mir dann auch keine andere Alternative als bei Nvidia zu bleiben.

Auch bei der Wahl des Mainboards kann man diskutieren. Ich hatte bis letztes Jahr nur Boards von Asus (in meinen vorherigen Intel-Systemen), wollte aber mal die Marke wechseln, weswegen ich dann eines von Gigabyte der X470-Reihe gewählt habe. Leider bin ich mit dem Board nicht so ganz zufrieden, da ich z.B. das Layout aus heutiger Perspektive nicht besonders gelungen finde. Die M2 sitzt direkt unter der Grafikkarte. Ebenso hätte ich damals (vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr) ein Board der X570-Reihe wählen sollen, allein schon wegen PCI Express 4.0 - dies wird mit der ohnehin geplanten Anschaffung einer neuen Grafikkarte so oder so noch ein Thema bei mir. Das ist im Prinzip auch eine ähnliche Entscheidung, wie sie schon redaktionell bei der PCGH im Rahmen des neuen Benchmark-Parcours getroffen wurde. Damals hatte ich geglaubt mit dem X470 die bessere Wahl zu treffen, vor allem im Hinblick auf Preis-Leistung - das war dann wohl doch etwas zu kurz gedacht. Grundsätzlich hätte ich auch ein etwas hochwertigeres Modell nehmen sollen, was damals aber eine Preisfrage war.
Das MSI MEG Unify gefällt mir auch aufgrund seiner Schlichtheit und der Hauptfarbe schwarz deutlich besser als mein aktuelles (optisch zu verspieltes) Aorus X470. (Mein oldschool-Pennywise im "Diorama-Casemod" würde mit dem X570 MEG da noch besser zur Geltung kommen.) W-LAN mit diesen Spezifikationen wäre für mich auch ein großer Gewinn, da ich dann zu Hause auf eine 10m-Kabelstrecke verzichten könnte. Ebenso kämen mir die vielen USB-Ports sehr gelegen.
Je nachdem wie sich die unabhängigen Tests und Benchmarks zu den neuen AMD-Prozessoren der ZEN3-Reihe (und hier sieht es im Vorfeld ja wirklich sehr gut aus!) ausfallen, würde ich doch nochmal die CPU tauschen und auf einen Ryzen 5900X upgraden wollen. Die gesteigerte IPC bzw. die Single-Core-Leistung (Lightroom & Premiere!!!) und auch die höhere Gamingleistung wären für mich der Grund mit einer alten Tradition (alle 5 Jahre eine neue CPU) zu brechen, da ich dann wohl wieder einige Jahre mehr ausgesorgt hätte. Auch aus diesem Grund bietet sich ein anderes Board an, da noch nicht klar ist, wann genau Gigabyte ein entsprechendes Bios für die X470-Boards nachreichen wird.
Hier muss ich auch immer wieder an den Erfahrungsbericht von David Ney aus der PCGH-Redaktion denken, der ja von einem 3900X auf einen 9900K gewechselt ist - Stichwort: gefühlter Geschwindigkeitsschub. Ich habe letztes Jahr von einem i7-4790k zum Ryzen 3900X gewechselt und gefühlt hat sich da nicht so viel getan (außer natürlich beim Rendern von Videos via Media Encoder und Premiere), vor allem nicht im Standard-Windows-Betrieb. Wenn AMD hier aber so deutlich aufgeholt hat, wie es die Gerüchte vermuten lassen, heißt es bei mir dann für den 5900X: Shut up and take my money! Ich freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf die anstehenden Tests 

Dann bleibe ich mal gespannt und wünsche alle Mitbewerbern und Mitbewerberinnen viel Glück!


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCG-H,

mal schauen ob ich diesesmal gewinnen werde 
Bei dem Umbau könnte ich ja dan nauch mal gleich wieder "staubsaugen"...

*Mein Wunsch:*
3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Mein PC:*
AMD Ryzen 3900X
32 GB Gskill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ (laufen gerade zwischen 3200 und 3400; teste schon wieder)
Asus ROG Strix X570-E Gaming
Noctua NH-D15 chromax.Black
RTX 2080 von Palit
Creative Sound Blaster ZxR
Seasonic Prime TX-750 (750 Watt Titanium)
Windows:  Samsung 960 EVO 1TB
akt. für Spiele & Arbeiten: 2* Crucial CT2000BX5001 2 TB + 1* Sandisc SDHII960G 960GB
alte Spiele & Datengrab : 2 * WDC WD6002FFWX-68TZ4N0 je 6TB
Tower: Nanoxia Deep Silence 6
TFT: Acer Predator X (Predator X27P)

Ich hätte Spass an der neuen Grafikkarte da ich vor kurzem auf 4K mit bis zu 144Hz aufgerüstet habe und meine Grafikkarte dafür leider (teilweise deutlich) zu schwach ist.
Auch wenn die CPU eigendlich zum zocken ausreichend sein sollte wird diese (wenn der Test von Euch stimmt) auf
den ~ Ryzen 5900X upgegradet da ich auch gerne die (Urlaubs)Videos der Familie bearbeiten darf.
Die Silent Wings sollten dabei helfen alles kühler und leiser zu halten.


----------



## Raffi333 (25. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag PCGH-Team 

Erstmal möchte ich mich für diese Aktion bedanken, dass ihr sowas überhaupt anbietet.

Mein Pc is schon um die 6 Jahre alt  und die graka mit ihren 3gb macht mir die größten Sorgen da sie bei dem ein oder anderen Game schon an ihre Grenzen Gerät. 

Mein Pc:
Cpu: I74770k 3.4Ghz
Gpu: Palit Nvidia Geforce GTX 780ti
Mainboard: Asrock z97 pro3
Ram: Ballistix sport ddr3 2x8Gb 1600mhz
Netzteil: Thermaltake SE 730 watt
Gehäuse: Delux SH891 (Glasfenster selber gebaut)
SSd: Samsung 860 evo 256GB
Hdd: Toshiba Dt01ACA200
Cpu kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Blck Rgb
Lüfter: sharkoon pacelight rgb f1

Mein Wunsch Pc:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe mein Pc vor ca 6 Monaten mit einem neuen cpu kühler (Alpenföhn Ben nevis advanced black rgb) und neue lüfter (sharkoon pacelight rgb f1) aufgerüstet.
Wenn ich gewinnen würde würde ich mir noch ein Amd ryzen 5 3600 und ein AeroCool Rift schwarz, Acrylfenster (ACCM-PV13012.11)  dazu kaufen.


Raffi333 schrieb:


> Guten Tag PCGH-Team
> 
> Erstmal möchte ich mich für diese Aktion bedanken, dass ihr sowas überhaupt anbietet.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Raffi333 schrieb:


> Guten Tag PCGH-Team
> 
> Erstmal möchte ich mich für diese Aktion bedanken, dass ihr sowas überhaupt anbietet.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super_Man (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

meinen PC habe in den letzten Jahren auf den untenstehenden Stand aufgerüstet. Die Hardware ist recht gut ausgewogen, daher würde mir noch zur Komplettierung eine RTX3080 fehlen, damit man die ersten Erfahrungen mit RTX Technologie machen kann.
Herzlichen Dank für das Gewinnspiel,
Super_Man

Zusammenfassung:
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)


Meine PC Kofiguration:
- CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
- Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
- Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
- Arbeitsspeicher: 32GB (Ballistix Sport LT 2x16 GB DDR4-3000 CL15@3600MHz CL14)
- CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4
- SDD1: Samsung 850 Evo M.2 500 GB
- SDD2: Crucial MX500 1 TB
- ODD: TSSTcorp SH-S203D
- Sound: Creative X-FI Titanium PCI-E
- Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Schwarz/Orange
- Lüfter Oben: Noctua NF-A14 PWM
- Lüfter Seitenwand: Noctua NF-F12 PWM
- Lüfter Rückseite: Noctua NF-F12 PWM
- Lüfter Vorne: 2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
- Netzteil: SEASONIC Prime Titanium Modular 80+ 650W
- Monitor 1: ASUS PB278QR
- Monitor 2: ASUS PB278QR


----------



## timkruk (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Team!

Wieder einmal eine tolle Aktion von euch!

Dies ist meine Upgrade-Auswahl:

_*CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
*_
*Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)*

Und dies ist meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU:            AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU-Lüfter: AMD Wraith Prism
Mainboard: MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI
RAM:           16GB Corsair Vengeance 3200MHz
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 1080 mini
Speicher:     Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB (M.2 NVMe-SSD)
                     ADATA SP600 (SSD)
                     SAMSUNG HD501LJ (HDD)
                     ADATA SX8200PNP (M.2 NVMe-SSD)
Gehäuse:     be quiet! Pure Base 600 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster
Netzteil:      Thermaltake Smart SE 530W


Vor gut einem Jahr habe ich von einem i5 6600K wieder auf AMD mit dem 3700X geupgraded. Aufgrund der Zotac GTX 1080 mini hat sich nun aber ein Flaschenhals aufgetan, vor allem im Hinblick auf die kommenden Grafikkracher wie Cyberpunk 2077 , AC: Valhalla etc.
FALLS die Losfee mich auswählt, könnte ich somit den Flaschenhals bei der Grafikkarte loswerden und zugleich mit dem neuen CPU-Kühler zusätzliche Abwärme und Lautstärke bremsen. 
Damit dann auch keine anderen Komponenten einen Flaschenhals darstellen, würde ich das etwas in die Jahre gekommene 530W-Netzteil und natürlich auch meinen 1080p Monitor ersetzen. Somit wäre das System für die Zukunft gerüstet und leise.

Ich hoffe, dass ich ein für euch interessantes Upgrade-Szenario darstellen kann, damit bei mir der Lautstärke-Pegel und das Tearing in den Spielen endlich ein Ende findet! 

Liebe Grüße, 

Tim


----------



## Super_Schumpf (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

der PC meiner Frau ist mit einem RYZEN 3 2200G bestückt und kommt langsam an die Grenzen, wenn Sie spielen will, daher kommt das Gewinnspiel gerade recht um den PC meiner Frau grundlegend aufzurüsten.
Herzlichen Dank für das Gewinnspiel,
Super_Schlumpf

Zusammenfassung:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

- CPU: Ryzen 3 2200G
- Motherboard: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
- Grafikkarte: Intern Vega 8
- Arbeitsspeicher 1: 16GB (2x8GB G.Skill Flare X) DDR4-3200 CL14
- Arbeitsspeicher 2: 16GB (2x8GB Apacer ) DDR4-3600 CL17
- CPU-Kühler: Amd Ryzen 3 Box
- SDD: Samsung 850 Evo SATA 500 GB
- ODD: Pioneer DVD-ROM DVD-106
- Sound: Mainboard Intern
- Gehäuse: Thermaltake aus 2003
- Lüfter back: BeQuiet 2x 80 mm
- Lüfter front: BeQuiet 2x 80mm
- Netzteil: Enermax 500W Pro82+
- Monitor: Philips 247E4


----------



## Dabarni (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, 

nach Jahren des stillen Folgens ohne Registrierung nun mal der etwas aktivere Ansatz bei eurer super Aktion.

Meine Wunschkomponente wäre:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 45 (13 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe über die letzten, selbstgbauten PC immer sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den 70er Varianten von Nvidia gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Preis-/Leistungsniveau. Für meine Ansprüche würde also die 3070 vollkommen ausreichen und ein willkommenes Upgrade für Cyberpunk 2077 sein.

Meine aktuelle PC-Konfiguration:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 (White-Tempered Glass)
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
CPU: Intel i7-8700K
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
RAM: 32GB (4x8GB) G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 CL16
PSU: be quiet Straight Power 11 750W CM
HDD/SSDs: Seagate BarraCuda 2TB, Samsung 860 EVO 500GB, Samsung 970 EVO 500GB
GPU: ZOTAC GeForce 1070 Ti AMP Extreme

und das Ganze in Bildern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle für diese geile Aktion und ich wünsche auch den anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Reelaija (25. Oktober 2020)

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,



nachdem ich im letzten Jahr leider kein Glück bei eurem Pimp my PC Gewinnspiel hatte,
versuche ich dieses Jahr einfach noch einmal mein Glück. Seit damals hat sich an meinem Rechner ein wenig getan und ich habe selbstständig schonmal etwas „aufgerüstet“. Da ich mir auf kurz oder lang aber einen neuen Rechner zulegen möchte, ist das nun die Gelegenheit, das Vorhaben anzugehen!



*Momentan sind folgende Komponenten verbaut:*


Netzteil: EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14 + HR 10 + Noiseblocker 120mm
Lüfter: 3x Be quiet! PureWings 2
3x Be quiet! SilentWings 3
Lüftersteuerung: NZXT Sentry 3
Gehäuse: Be quiet! Silent Base 800
RAM: 16GB (2x 8GB) DDR3 Kingston 1866MHz
Ramkühler: Corsair Dominator Airflow
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Version 1.2
CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T @3,7GHz
Grafikkarte: Radeon R7 260X
1. Festplatte: HDD Western Digital Red 2TB
2. Festplatte: HDD Western Digital Green 500GB
3. Festplatte: SSD Crucial MX500 1TB
4. Festplatte: Crucial P1 1TB über RaidSonic Icy Box IB-PCI214M2-HSL
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Elite Pro
1. Laufwerk: LG DVD RAM
2. Laufwerk: LG DVD ROM



*Aktuelle Bilder des Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Auswahl: 


Netzteil*: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set*: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



An sich bin ich mit meinem Rechner sehr zufrieden, vor allem, da es im PC Zimmer im Winter dank der Abwärme kuschelig warm ist. Mein Freund ist davon auch sehr begeistert, da ich meine kalten Füße so nicht zu ihm strecken muss, sondern sie einfach vor den PC stellen kann . Aber es hilft ja nichts, denn bei einigen Spielen und Anwendungen kommt der Rechner mittlerweile an seine Grenzen. Da AMD seit einiger Zeit Intel meilenweit hinter sich lässt und auch im Preis- Leistungsverhältnis nicht zu schlagen ist, kommt für mich weiterhin nur ein AMD Prozessor in Frage. Herausgesucht habe ich mir hierfür schon den Zen 3 5900X mit 12 Kernen. Um ein optimales, flüssiges Spieleerlebnis zu erhalten, würde ich mir hinzukommend noch die _*MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC*_ einbauen. Da die Leistungsaufnahme bei Prozessor und Grafikkarte steigt, brauche ich ein stärkeres Netzteil, das genügend Reserven bietet, um beides zu versorgen. Als passend erachte ich dafür das *Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 850 Watt*_._ So viel Leistung möchte natürlich auch gut gekühlt werden und mein nächster Computer soll mit einer Wasserkühlung von Alphacool auf Temperatur gehalten werden. Die Abwärme wird unter anderem durch die *Be quiet! Silent Wings 3* aus diesem Gewinnspiel und von mir zusätzlich eingebauten Lüftern aus dem Gehäuse transportiert werden.

Für welche Hauptplatine ich mich entscheiden werde, weiß ich noch nicht zu 100%, ich denke aber, dass es auf die X570 hinauslaufen wird.



*Mein zukünftiger PC wird also in etwa folgendermaßen aussehen:*


Netzteil: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 850 Watt
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool WaKü mit 420er Radiator
Lüfter: 6x Be quiet! Silent Wings 3
Gehäuse: Be quiet! Dark Base 900 V2
RAM: 2x 16GB DDR4 Corsair 4000MHz
Ramkühler: Corsair Dominator Airflow
Hauptplatine: X570 Platine, aber das steht noch nicht abschließend fest
CPU: AMD Zen 3 5900X 12 Kerne
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC
1. Festplatte: M2 1TB
2. Festplatte: Western Digital Red 4TB
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster
Laufwerk: LG DVD RAM





Ich wünsche natürlich allen Gewinnspielteilnehmern viel Glück und bedanke mich bei euch, dass ihr uns allen die Möglichkeit gebt, an diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen!



Viele Grüße aus dem Schwabenland! 

Bine


----------



## TheWittels (25. Oktober 2020)

Dann will ich auch mal meine Daten eintragen

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPU:                Intel Core I7 I930
Kühler:           Alpföhn Brocken
MB:                  Gigabyte X58A-UD3R
Ram:                6*2 GB OCZ DDR3 Ram (Triple Channel)
Graka:             KFA2 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition 4GB
Festplatte:    Samsung 860 EVO 500GB
                            Samsung 840     250GB
                            Samsung HDD     1TB
Netzteil:        BeQuiet Straight Power 550 W
Gehäuse:       Fractal Design Core 2500


Neue Specs

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



CPU AMD Ryzen5 3600 wird gekauft um das System zu vervollständigen


----------



## PAN1X (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich jedes Jahr aufs neue und hoffe wie viele andere natürlich auf mein Glück. Allerdings gönne ich es auch jedem anderen!

Dieses Jahr hat meine Bewerbung allerdings einen besonderen Grund: Mein kleiner Junge ist dieses Jahr auf die Welt gekommen und wie das so ist, muss man sein Budget für besondere Anschaffungen einkürzen oder ganz streichen. Was tut man nicht alles für die Kleinen 

Diesen Rechner habe ich Anfang 2017, bis auf kleinere Änderungen am RAM und am CPU-Kühler, so zusammengestellt:

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700X
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
Mainboard: ASUS PRIME B350 PLUS
RAM: 24GB DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x4 + 2x8GB)
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC
SSD: Samsung 750 Evo 250GB
HDD: 2x Samsung 320GB (war bereits vorhanden)
Case: NZXT H500
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power E9-450 80+ Gold

Und hier mein Aufrüstpfad:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusammen mit den Komponenten von PCGH sollen noch weitere dazukommen:

CPU: Ryzen 5 5600X
RAM: 32 GB DDR4-3200+
HDD: 4TB Datengrab, damit die alten HDDs rausfliegen können
SSD: 1TB für Spiele

Display: WQHD oder UHD für nächstes Jahr 

Und natürlich gibt es auch ein Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal an PCGH für die Aktion und allen viel Glück und ein schauriges Halloween 

Viele Grüße
PAN1X


----------



## Xoriat (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Stephan und PCGH-Team,

kann man einen* Intel Rechner Baujahr 2014* mit *kaputtem Z87X-UD3H Mainboard* mit *wenig Budget* wieder *flott machen?* ? Ohne Euch hätte ich ihn aufgegeben, aber *getriggert durch PCGH Ausgabe 241 ist es eine Challenge geworden*...

Unser Ziel:
Den *defekten Rechner* von 2014 mit Eurem Angebot und* Budget von max 150€* (Kindertaschengeld) so flott wie möglich zu bekommen, so dass er wieder einem Entry/Mid Rechner 2020 entspricht.

Das Problem:
Der* Rechner von 2014, I5-4670 verweigert inzwischen das direkte Booten* und hängt für 1-2 Minuten in einer *Rebootschleife *bis er irgendwann doch startet. Wochenlange Fehlersuche, BIOS Einstellungen, Komponenten ein/ausbauen,..., brachte alles nichts. *Spielen ist Frust, privates Arbeiten Nervenkitzel* (spontanes  Skype oder Teams geht nicht). Andererseits => Wenn er mal gebootet hat ist er stabil bis zum Neustart.
Ich habe mir daher diesen Monat einen neuen Gamingrechner für mich aufgebaut, MSI Unify X570, Ryzen 3800XT und neues flottes Speichergedöns sowie meine GTX 1070 aus dem alten Rechner. Wer nimmt eine 250Gig SATA SSD oder ältere 2T HD mit wenn er eine PCIe 4 M.2 SSD mit 2T verbauen kann?

Mein Antrieb:
Meine *Kinder *(11/14), selbst auch schon *PC Bastler, haben fettes Interesse am* (noch) Intel *Rechner *und würden auch ~150€ Ta*schengeld investieren um Ihn flott zu bekommen*, aber das *reicht nicht für neues Board und Prozessor, Lüfter und RAM* (und ich will den aktuellen Frust ja nicht weitergeben... )

Meine Idee_ (Verbesserunsgvorschläge willkommen)_:

KomponenteProzessorintel Core i5-4670 4x3.4GHz_AMD Ryzen™ 5 2600 6x 3,4GHz ~ vom Taschengeld zu kaufen für ca 130_€CPU-Kühlersilentmaxx IceBlock CPU Kühler*CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)*MainboardGigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H*AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)*Arbeitsspeicher16GB DDR3-1600 Kingston Hyper X*RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)*GrafikkarteIntel iGPU 4600 _(Die GTX 1070 ist vorerst im neuen Rechner vom Papa)_*AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)*Datenträger2x SSD 250GB + intern HDD 2TB SATA3, DVD Brenner + 2x extern HDD (Sicherung 1TB)2x SSD 250GB + intern HDD 2TB SATA3, DVD Brenner + 2x extern HDD (Sicherung 1TB)Netzteilsilentmaxx Fanless II 500/600Watt*Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)*Gehäusesilentmaxx ST-11 Pro schwarzsilentmaxx ST-11 Pro schwarzLüfter2 x Gehäuselüfter*Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)*SoundkarteSoundblaster Z-SeriesSoundblaster Z-Series

_*Komponentenzusammenfassung aus Eurem Tool:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)_

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zukauf:
AMD Ryzen™ 5 2600 6x 3,4GHz ~ zu kaufen für ca 130€ innerhalb der Budgetgrenze

Ersetzt werden:
- Altes Premium Mainboard wandert wegen Defekt in den Elektroschrott.
- Intel Prozessor mit Lüfter ins Archiv weil kein passendes Mid/Premium Mainboard im Handel.
- 500Watt no Noise Netzteil (wegen Alter / unpassender Kabel & Stecker) ins Archiv zum Basteln.
- Die Gehäuselüfter (wegen  Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit) ins Archiv zum Basteln.

Weiterverwendet werden:
- Silent Gehäuse sowie alle Datenträger und Peripheriteile
- 16 GB RAM in anderem System (bei den Großeltern)
- Die GTX 1070 in meinem eigenen neuen Rechner
- Der FullHD Bildschirm
- Die Software Lizenzen 

Neu sind:
- Premium Mainboard, kompatibel zu Ryzen 2000 Serie Ryzen 3 und Ryzen 5, zukunftssicher (Ryzen 5, PCIe 4.0, Anschlüsse). Ein kleineres Board würde das eigene Budget für den Prozessor stärker belasten oder zu einem 4 Kerner z.B. Ryzen 2200G führen.
- Prozessor mit 6 Kernen (das reicht die kommenden Jahre zum Spielen), und der passende Lüfter zum Board und Gehäuse.
- RAM 32 GB (das hat mehr mit Fotos und Filmen zu tun als mit Spielen)
- MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX für gute Performance in FullHD in den kommenden Jahren.

Alternativ hätte man es ohne Lüfter und Netzteil bauen können und Punkte übrigbehalten, aber in dieser Form denke ich läuft der Rechner die kommenden 4-5 Jahre. Ich denke das alte Netzteil oder die alten Lüfter fallen vorher aus, war ja ein Gamingrechner und viel im Einsatz... Die Daten sind zur Not extern gesichert bzw. in der Cloud.

*Stephan*, ich *Danke Dir und Deinen Vorgängern für den qualifizierten Beistand zum Rechnerbau oder Aufrüsten ohne Frust und Überraschung in den vergangen 20 Jahren* und die Arbeit die Ihr Euch macht und die Leidenschaft die Ihr ins Heft steckt!



Liebe Grüße,
Alex




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LahmeMuehle (25. Oktober 2020)

Schwipp Schwapp mein PC macht schlapp…

Schwepp Schwupp Bald ist er kaputt…

Die Komponenten kann man in die Tonne kloppen, komplett vergessen kann ich das Zocken…

Bugs und lags everywhere, keine chance, dass ich nen Raid klär.

Setup:


CPU: Intel Core i3-2130 boxed
RAM: 2x Corsai XMS3 DDR3, 1333Mhz 4 GB (CMX16GX3M4A1333C9)
Motherboard: Asus P8 P67-M Pro Rev 3.0
GPU: Saphire Vapor-X HD 5850 1GB GDDR5
Festplatten:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB (ST31000524AS)
Samsung: HD103SJ 1 TB (HD103SJ/A)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W (TR2-530AH2NSW)
Case: Hier wird’s etwas tricky, weil ich den Namen nicht raus finden, habe das Gehäuse eines alten Aldi-Pcs genommen und finde nicht die genaue Bezeichnung des Gehäuse Models. Aber mit der Suchanfrage :Medion E4055D (MD8365) findet man den alten gesamt PC, hoffe das reicht. 
So und nun mal Butter bei die Fische, wie man anhand meiner Komponenten sehen kann, ist mein PC-Setup ziemlich out of date.

Ich habe ihn mir damals aus Komponenten von Freunden zusammengebastelt und es war mein erster „richtiger“ Pc, hat damals wunderbar gereicht um „Leagues of Legends“ zu spielen. Mittlerweile ist selbst das aber zu einem Problemchen geworden, was nicht wirklich für meinen PC spricht.

Da der Winter naht und Corona uns wohl noch etwas länger zwingen wird zuhause zu bleiben. Müsste ich da mal etwas aufrüsten, dass meine Freunde nicht mehr nur mit einem mürrischen „Ja, ok..“ antworten, wenn ich sie frag ob sie zocken wollen.

Meine neuen Komponenten wären:


SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 45 (2 Punkte übrig)


Dazu würde ich mir einen Intel i3 9100F kaufen, da dieser Preisleistungstechnisch echt super ist, das Motherboard B365M PRO-HV von MSI, und als Arbeitsspeicher würde ich mir einen 16GB Riegel mit einer 2400 Taktung von G-Skill holen (D416GB 2400-15 AEGIS) holen.



Das neue Setup, habe ich gewählt, weil ich keinen HIGH-END PC benötige aber mit den ausgewählten Komponenten denke ich, dass ich einen grundsoliden PC zusammengestellt bekomme, der Preis-Leistungsmäßig ziemlich gut dasteht. Mit dem Motherboard (Dem Sockel) lasse ich mir die Möglichkeit meinen PC in ferner Zukunft nochmal etwas upgraden zu können.

Somit sag ich Over and out, gib meiner alten Mühle einen Schubs und geh meine Freunde damit ärgern.



Grüße, Heiko.


----------



## DooMer_de (25. Oktober 2020)

*„Gaming Dads in need!*

Hallo zusammen,

seit der Geburt meiner Töchter lebe ich "gaming on a budget", d.h. nur noch punktuelle Upgrades und meistens gebraucht.

Das hat bis jetzt sogar ganz gut funktioniert, obwohl mein Ursprungssetup aus dem Jahr 2012 stammt(!).

Erst kürzlich konnte ich von einem Freund zum Sparpreis eine Asus ROG Strix GTX 1070 übernehmen.

Damit wurde dann aber final klar, dass meine Basis veraltet ist: der i7 3770 (non-K) hält die Grafikkarte zurück und die SATA-SSD bremst die Ladezeiten der Spiele mit ihren 500MB/s.

Mit den von mir ausgewählten Upgrade-Komponenten würdet ihr mir eine neue Basis für etliche Jahre in die Zukunft ermöglichen, bei gleichzeitiger Weiterverwendung meines wunderbaren Bitfenix Prodigy mini-ITX Gehäuses.

Die ADATA RGB Komponenten würden super zur RGB-beleuchteten Strix passen und das MSI ITX Mainboard samt dem Rest bedeuten Zukunftssicherheit durch Leistungsreserven bei CPU-Kühler und Netzteil.

Ergänzen würde ich kurzfristig durch einen gebrauchten Ryzen 3700X, wenn alle auf Ryzen 5xxx upgraden, um dann in ein paar Jahren auf eine Ryzen 5900 o.ä. zu wechseln.

Pimp my PC Wunsch-Auswahl:
----------------------------------------------------------
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

von mir dazugeholt:
----------------------------------------------------------
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8C/16T, 3.60-4.40GHz, 65W TDP, gebraucht

mein aktueller PC:
----------------------------------------------------------
BitFenix Prodigy ITX Tower schwarz
400 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze 
ASRock H77M-ITX Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX Retail 
Intel Core i7 3770 (non-K) 4x3.4-3.9GHz So.1155 BOX 
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit 
8GB Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1070 OC
3TB Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM 3.5" SATA
1TB Crucial MX500 SSD 2,5" SATA

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amralon (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH/X- Team, danke für die schöne Aktion, die ich auch im Heft immer sehr gerne verfolge.

Mein derzeitiges System (2015 gebastelt):

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power 10 500W
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Ranger Z97
CPU: Intel Core-i7 4790K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX970 ACX2.0 SSC
RAM: 2x8 GiB HyperX Savage 2400
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo (256 GB)
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA200 (2TB)
LG DVD-Writer
2 vorverbaute Lüfter von Fractal, 1 nachgerüsteter Aerocool Dead Silence

Iiyama Prolite B2783QSU
iiyama Prolite 2473HDS

Da inzwischen immer häufiger die Entscheidung FHD und high Details oder WQHD und mid/low Details gefällt werden muss um überhaupt über 30-40 fps zu reden, überlege ich seit einiger Zeit etwas umzurüsten. Da kommt diese Aktion sehr gelegen.

Meine Wünsche der möglichen Artikel:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich natürlich eine neue CPU kaufen: Ich tendiere zum 3700X, bin aber noch am überlegen, ob sich eine oder zwei Stufen höher lohnen. (Aufbau RTS und gelegentliche Videobearbeitung)
Eine neue SSD wird noch etwas warten müssen, soll aber auch kommen.

Das derzeitige System (ich gelobe Besserung beim Kabelmanagement^^')



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FacR1987 (25. Oktober 2020)

Wie jeder, würd ich mich natürlich über die Auswahl zum Gewinner freuen und wünsche allen viel Glück. 

PIMP MY PC 2020 Wunschkomponenten:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System:

AMD Ryzen 5 3600
ASUS B550 F-Gaming
32 GB G. SKILL TridenZ 3600Mhz CL17
Sapphire Nitro+ RX5700XT
256GB Corsair NVMe SSD als Systemplatte
Creative Soundblaster Z
1TB Crucial MX500 1TByte als Spieleplatte
Fractal Design R6 PCGH Edition
Costum Loop mit 2x360er Alphacool Radiatoren
6x120 Eloop Black 1x140 Eloop Black Lüfter
Alphacool GPU Wasserblock
Ekwb Velocity CPU Block 
Alphacool 250er AGB mit DDC 310 Pumpe

27Zoll WQHD 144Hz Monitor. 

Upgrade soll erfolgen auf :
Ryzen 7 5800X oder Ryzen 9 5900X
Neuer Wasserblock + neue GPU zw. AMD oder Nvidia neuste Generation noch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Kosix (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mein PC:
MB: Gigabyte B85M-HD3G
CPU: i7 4770
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
RAM: 16 GB
GPU: EVGA GTX 980ti
SSD: Samsung 860 qvo 1TB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 700W
Gehäuse: Apple PowerMac G5

Für meinen Eigenbau würde ich mir folgende Teile wünschen:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir einen Ryzen R5 5600X kaufen und evtl. eine M.2 SDD. Die Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 würden meine alten Lüfter erstezen, welche mit ihren organgen Farbe einfach nicht zur einen schwazen PowerMac passen.
Meine alten Komponenten würden ich dann an meine Freunde weitergeben, um sie vor dem Elektromüll zu bewaren.
Noch kurz ein paar infos zu Mod:
- ATX Mainboard monatge möglich
- Schwarz lackiert
- Orginal Laufwerksklappe und Seitenteil voll funktionsfähig
- Front IO verwendbar (bis auf Firewire)
- Umbau noch nicht vollendet: Kabel management, HDD, SDD & Lüfter montage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHorstBeppo (25. Oktober 2020)

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 28 Punkte von 45 (17 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
RAM: G.Skill trident x 2x 8GiB DRR3-2133
GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 FTW
SSD: 1x Crucial MX500 SSD 500GB M.2 2280 SATA 6Gb/s
            1xCrucial MX500 SSD 1000GB 2.5 inch SATA 6Gb/s
Netzteil: bequiet! Dark Power Pro 1000W  aus dem Jahr 2008/9
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 760T

Guten Tag an euch alle,

ich versuche auch mal mein Glück und trage mich hier, wie so oft auf den letzten Drücker noch ein.
Kurz zu meiner Person ich heiße Marius und bin zurzeit Student im Bauingenieurswesen im wunderschönen Mainz.
Arbeiten tue ich auch an meiner Hochschule als Tutor im Fach Verkehrswesen und traffic infrastructure.
Dort unterstütze ich meine Kommilitonen während einer wöchentlichen Übung bei ihrer Hausarbeit, welche sie mittels Autodesk's AutoCAD Civil3D erstellen. Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage, lief auch besagte Übung über Zoom von Zuhause über meinen aktuellen Rechner, der auch tapfer durchgehalten hat. Natürlich nutze ich meinen Rechner nicht nur für CAD ich bin natürtlich auch begeisterter PC-Spieler

Jedoch merkt man, dass der Devils Canyon und die DDR3 Sticks langsam aber sicher zum alten Eisen gehören und deshalb bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit am überlegen mal wieder ein upgrade durchzuführen.
Zur Erklärung warum ich genau diese Komponenten ausgewählt habe komme ich nun.

Da hätten wir zum einen das ITX Mainboard von MSI mit AM4 Sockel.
Ihr fragt euch sicher warum ich nun ein ITX Board in ein Big-tower klatschen möchte?
Die Frage ist einfach zu beantworten ... möchte ich nicht! Hierfür würde ich mir bei gegebenem Anlass natürlich ein passendes Gehäuse besorgen. Mit AM4 liebäugele ich schon lange wegen des top Preisleistungsverhältnis und der Upgrademöglichkeit für kommende CPUs. Wenn wir schon von der CPU reden, müsste diese natürlich auch erneuert werden. Hier habe ich die aktuelle Ryzen 5 3600X/T im Auge. Den Noctua Kühler werde ich beibehalten und mir auch hierfür den passenden Secufirm besorgen

Beim Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mich für die 2x 16GiB 3600 entschieden um auch hier für die Zukunft gut aufgestellt zu sein. Hier habe ich beim letzten upgrade vor ich meine 5-6 Jahren mit den schnellen 2133 DDR3 auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. außerdem brauche ich, wohl oder übel ein neues DDR4 Kit.

Die PCIe 3.0 SSD mit 1TB habe ich gewählt um bei wahrscheinlich beengten Platzverhältnissen in einem ITX Gehäuse ausreichend Speicher in Form einer kompakten M.2 SSD zu habe. Auch bin ich neugierig auf den Unterschied von SATA  zu PCIe.

Kommen wir zum Netzteil. Auch wenn es noch tadellos funktioniert und 1000W mehr als ausreichend sind, ist es einfach auch schon in die Jahre gekommen was sich bei einem Netzteil schnell mal rechen könnte. Das hatte ich mir 2008 oder 9 zusammen für ein Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 gekauft, danach kam es in ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 System  und werkelt nun jetzt Auch schon seit geraumer Zeit in meinem Devils Canyon System.

Insgesamt wäre das komplette Upgrade in meiner aktuellen Situation als Student und Hiwi einfach zu teuer. Der Ryzen 5 und das Gehäuse würden ins Budget passen, also hoffe ich mal auf ein wenig Glück und sage schon mal vielen Dank für diese cool Aktion und die vielen Jahre in dem Ihr mich über aktuelle Hardware auf dem Laufenden  gehalten habt.

Viele Grüße
Marius




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tafu (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vorab vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion. Wie es scheint, bin ich nicht der einzige, der in der Vergangenheit immer wieder die Teilnahme verschlafen hat. Und ja – auch in diesem Jahr ist es gefühlt wieder deutlich spannender und knapper geworden wie geplant.

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass mein Equipment nun mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist. Konfigurieren, Schrauben und Reparieren steht des Öfteren für Freunde und Kollegen auf dem Plan. Aber nie wirklich an meinem System. Hmm. An der originalen Konfiguration von 2010 wurde über die Jahre trotzdem immer etwas nachgebessert, angefangen mit mehr HDD, RAM, SSD und der RX570 statt der altersschwachen HD6850. Auch das Define R4 stand zwischendurch auf dem Plan. Aber halt nie das obere Ende im High-End-Segment.

Mittlerweile lege ich deutlich mehr Wert auf Effizienz und leisen Betrieb. Wobei sich High-End und Effizienz ja nicht unbedingt ausschließen müssen. Das habt ihr ja in vielen eurer Tests bewiesen. Leider aber auch, dass sich mit der Brechstange aus einem an sich guten und effizienten Produkt durchaus etwas anderes machen lässt.

Genug der einleitenden Worte. Wichtig ist doch, dass wir alle Spaß an unserem Hobby haben – egal in welcher Leistungsklasse. Und die Plattform PC mit all ihren Möglichkeiten lädt hierzu immer wieder ein. Auch nach Jahren.

Aktuell sieht mein System so aus:

CPU: Phenom II X4 955
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A
GPU: MSI RX570 GAMING X 4G
RAM: 2x4 GiB Crucial DDR3-1600
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
Sound: Asus Xonar DX
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
HDD1: Samsung F3 HD502HJ 500GB
HDD2: Samsung F3 HD502HJ 500GB
ODD: LG GH22LS50
Netzteil: BeQuiet StraightPower E7 CM-480W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4
Lüfter: 2x SilentSeries R2 140mm (Standardausstattung R4)
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS (24“ FHD)

Und das soll rein:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Für den Fall, dass ich mit eurer Aktion aufrüsten darf, ist auf Prozessorseite natürlich noch ein Upgrade geplant. Wenn das Orakel recht behält und die neue 5000er Generation der Ryzens preislich deutlich oberhalb der aktuellen Vertreter angesiedelt ist, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich die Vernunftslösung in Form des R5 3600. Die Anzahl der Suffixe warten wir mal ab.
Darüber hinaus ist das E7 zwar immer noch gut in Form, ein Update auf ein neues Netzteil auf aktuelle Technologie und auch wegen den geänderten Anforderungen der Hardware schließe ich jedoch nicht aus. Die 3 zur Auswahl stehenden Kandidaten sind für meine Konfig jedoch deutlich zu groß, daher investiere ich die Punkte lieber in die anderen Baustellen.

Und was denke ich mir dabei? Eine moderne Plattform mit PCIe 4.0 samt passender Grafikkarte sollte es nach der langen Zeit schon sein. Der B550 reicht für mich vollkommen aus und bildet mit der 5500 XT ein gutes Team dank PCIe 4.0. Gegenüber der schnelleren 5600 XT schaue ich auf weniger Energieverbrauch und schönere Texturen dank deutlich mehr Speicher. Meine RX570 scheint leider ein technisches Problem zu haben, da diverse Grafikfehler und zurückgesetzte Wattman-Settings immer mal wieder nicht reproduzierbar auftreten. Immerhin scheint neue Wärmeleitpaste und ggf. das Entspannen des PCBs bei der Demontage des Kühlers vorerst Abhilfe geschafft zu haben. Da das Orakel aber das gleiche wie oben im Text ist, hält das wahrscheinlich nicht sehr lange.

Die Pure-Loop sollte wunderbar ins vorhandene (und dafür gemachte) R4 passen und wäre meine erste Kühlung mit Wasser. Bin gespannt, wie sich die KoWa gegenüber Luftkühlung so macht. Dafür gebe ich gerne Punkte im engen Punktekorsett aus. Zum Glück reicht es noch für den schnellen und großen RAM, da bedarf es keiner langen Überlegung. Die beiden Serienlüfter am R4 würde ich ebenfalls gerne ersetzen. Die Gehäuselüfter sind zwar OK, wirklich leise sind diese aber nur auf 5V und passen daher nicht wirklich zum leisen Handwerk des Macho und der RX570 bzw. dem was kommt. Und wenn schon am Geräuschpegel gearbeitet wird, dann richtig und es soll die große 2TB-SSD sein. Die bietet genug Platz und die beiden HDDs können wortwörtlich in die Ruhestand wechseln. Damit sollte endgültig Ruhe im Karton sein. Egal in welche Laufwerksposition die beiden Platten verbaut sind, da schwingt sogar immer das R4 schön brummig mit.

Was mache ich am PC? Spielen, klar. Aber eher die Abarbeitung des Pile-Of-Shame und hin und wieder ein kleiner Online-Turn mit schwimmenden Stahlkolossen in WoWS. Ansonsten wird gerne mal ein Filmchen geschnitten und die Familien-Bildersammlung auf Vordermann gebracht. Darüber hinaus bin ich aktuell mit Begeisterung auf Abwegen unterwegs und probiere mich an Arduino, ESP8266 und ESP32.

Was passiert mit dem bestehenden Innereien? Nun ja, man kennt immer jemanden, der noch schlechter dasteht und sich über ein Upgrade freut.

Und bevor ich das vergesse: Der Umbau wird natürlich in den heimischen Hallen vollzogen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß beim Basteln. Und der PCGH natürlich auch in den (hoffentlich!) nächsten 20 Jahren weiterhin ein gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Chrizl (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

über die Jahre habe ich bei Euch von vielen Aufrüst-Aktionen für Leser gelesen. Für mich war nie das Richtige dabei - bis jetzt!
Meinen ersten eigenen PC hatte ich 2002. Ein Komplett-Rechner, denn meine erste PCGH habe ich erst im Jahr darauf gelesen. Seitdem wurden immer einzelne Teile aufgerüstet; mal mehr, mal weniger. Heute ist das älteste Teil das Gehäuse (Januar 2009) und das neueste die Grafikkarte (November 2016).

Nun ist der Rechner auch in aktuellen Spiele noch halbwegs schnell, aber teilweise muss die Qualität doch arg reduziert werden. Auf UHD-Monitor und Fernseher ist das sehr schade. Viel schlimmer noch: In Half-Life: Alyx, das ich zurzeit auf einer Oculus Rift S spiele, kommt die Grafikkarte an ihre Grenzen. Ich komme eigentlich gut mit Motion Sickness klar, aber in Virtual Reality sind fehlende FPS noch einmal eine ganz andere Herausforderung.

Geplant habe ich also diesmal einen kompletten Neukauf in den nächsten Wochen (wahrscheinblich: Ryzen 5900, 32GB RAM). Die wichtigeste Komponente ist aber die Grafikkarte. Daher fällt meine Wahl bei Pimp my PC 2020 auf die MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G. Die Karte wird Virtual Reality sofert beschleunigen, Gaming in UHD deutlich aufwerten und auch nach dem Update des restlichen Setups immer noch locker mithalten können.


Pimp my PC 2020:
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles Setup:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K (übertaktet auf 4,3 Ghz)
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (mit einem Noctua NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM)
RAM: G.Skill 16GB DDR3-2133
Mainboard: ASUS Z87-PLUS
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6GB
Speicher: Samsung 840 EVO 256GB und Seagate 8TB Archive HDD
Gehäuse: Chieftec MESH-LCX
Netzteil: Cooler Master V850
Lüfter: 3 x Enermax Everest UCEV9 92mm und 1 x Enermax Everest UCEV12 120mm
Monitor: LG 27UD68-W
Fernseher: Philips 55OLED804


Die Bilder sind aktuell und ungeschönt. Weil bald Neues kommt, muss der PC noch etwas mit dem Staub leben, bis er aufgefrischt ein neues Heim findet.


----------



## Professor_ex (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinschaft!


Als langjährigem Leser eurer Zeitschrift ist mir auch dieses Jahr wieder eure Pimp my PC Aktion ins Auge gesprungen und ich möchte gerne auch wieder daran teilnehmen, um meinen Rechner etwas aufzurüsten. Da ich ihn nicht nur zum Spielen brauche, sondern auch recht viel damit arbeite, ist es mir wichtig, ein zuverlässiges, für die Zukunft gerüstetes System zu haben, das nicht so anfällig ist. Daher wird mein Rechner grundsätzlich gehegt und gepflegt und bei Bedarf auch immer wieder auf- und neu ausgerüstet. So habe ich mir vor kurzem eine Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Champion geholt, die den Spielspaß ganz schön erhöht. Da man aber trotz moderater Übertaktung ja irgendwie nie fertig ist und einem immer noch etwas zur Verbesserung einfällt, habe ich mir bei euch folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:


*AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
*
Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)
*

Mein derzeitiges System sieht so aus:*

Netzteil: Be quiet Dark Power Pro 850 Watt
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master 240M Nepton
Lüfter: 3x Be quiet Pure Wings + 3x Be quiet Silent Wings 2
Gehäuse: Be quiet Silent Base 800
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 3200 MHz
Ramkühler: Corsair Vengeance Airflow
Mainboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme 6+
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4GHz
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming
1. Festplatte: Samsung Pro 960 512GB
2. Festplatte: WD Ultrastar DC HC 310 6TB
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Champion
Laufwerk: LG GH24MSD1

*Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

Beim Zusammenstellen meines bisherigen Systems war ich leider gezwungen, auf Intel zurückzugreifen, da AMD damals für mich noch nicht genügend Leistung hatte. Die Zen Prozessoren waren zwar angekündigt, jedoch ließen die noch 2 Jahre auf sich warten und so war dieser Kauf trotz Intel – Abneigung alternativlos. Da AMD aber nun wieder im Rennen ist, möchte ich gerne die *AMD Hauptplatine MEG X570 Unify von MSI* verbauen. Um die optimale Leistung aus dem Rechner herauszukitzeln, würde ich meine derzeitige Grafikkarte gegen die *MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC* tauschen, da diese sonst das schwächste Glied des Systems wäre und den Prozessor ausbremsen würde. Das restliche System werde ich bis auf drei Änderungen 1:1 übernehmen. Ich werde mir noch 32GB DDR4 4000MHz (sofern sich diese als ideale Speichergeschwindigkeit für den Zen 3 bewahrheitet) zulegen, gemeinsam mit dem Ryzen 5900X. Hinzukommend werde ich den Rechner noch mit einer M2 SSD 2TB bestücken, damit alle Betriebssysteme Platz haben.




Vielleicht habe ich dieses Jahr etwas mehr Glück mit meiner Bewerbung.
Auf alle Fälle bedanke ich mich aber jetzt schon für die großartige Möglichkeit, die ihr uns hier gebt!



Daniel


----------



## SitdownSyndrome (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

wie jedes Jahr wieder eine tolle Aktion!

Seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich schon die Pimp my PC-Aktionen und habe es irgendwie immer geschafft sie zu verpassen 

Lange Zeit bevor ich auf das PCGH-Magazin gestoßen bin und für mich als junger, angehender Zocker nur das daddeln am PC im Vordergrund stand, hatte ich kein besonderes Verständnis für die Hardware die dahinter steckt. Als ich mich dann schließlich für anspruchsvollere Spiele zu interessieren begann, machte sich bemerkbar, dass mein damaliger PC nicht mehr ausreichte. Um 2011 herum bat ich meinen Cousin mit mir einen neuen PC auszusuchen, da dieser als Informatiker so ziemlich meine einzige Anlaufstelle war, was PCs anging. Schlussendlich entschieden wir uns für einen Alienware Aurora R3. Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher welche Bauteile in ihm Verbaut waren, aber was ich noch zusammen bekomme sind:


CPU: i7 2600 (non-K)
HDD: 512GB
GPU: 2x GTX 460, SLI
RAM: 4GB 1333MHz

Mit diesem System war ich lange Jahre zufrieden, bis es wieder einmal Zeit wurde aufzurüsten. Doch dieses mal entdeckte ich im Kiosk um die Ecke neben meinem geliebten PC Games Magazin das PCGH-Magazin und entschloss mich es mitzunehmen. (Eine der besten Entscheidungen, die ich jemals getroffen habe!)

Wenig später rüstete ich meinen PC auf, die 460er wichen einer Palit GTX980 Super Jetstream und das System wurde auf eine SSD verfrachtet, sowie neuer RAM verbaut.

Die neu gewonnen Erkenntnisse aus dem PCGH-Magazin weckten in mir auch die Freude zum basteln! Also beschloss ich, das Aurora R3 Gehäuse zu wechseln, da ich es langsam übersehen hatte und es auch sehr klobig und schwer war.

Leichter gesagt als getan!

Bei dem neuen Gehäuse handelte es sich um ein BitFenix Prodigy M mit Seitenfenster. Das Mainboard und der RAM passten...und das war auch fast schon alles. Neue Lüfter mussten her, ein neues Netzteil, Adapterkabel. Soweit alles kein Problem. Nur gab es leider keinen Anschluss für die im Alienware verbaute Wasserkühlung, denn diese wurde über einen seitdem niemals wieder gesehenen Anschluss geregelt. Nach langem Zögern und viel Recherche im Internet habe ich dann schlicht die Kabel zerschnitten und an einen Molex-Adapter gelötet, der über das Netzteil betrieben wird. Da mir seitdem nichts um die Ohren geflogen ist und die Wasserkühlung läuft, scheint es auch funktioniert zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der Umstieg von Windows 7 auf 10 sorgten für Kopfschmerzen. Nach langer Suche im Internet bin ich mehr durch Zufall auf einen Forumsbeitrag gestoßen und konnte Windows 10 zum laufen bekommen. Allerdings hängte der PC sich beim Neustart immer auf und wurde von vielen Blue Screens geplagt. Erneut durch Zufall stieß ich auf einen Beitrag, der auf fehlerhafte USB-Treiber hinwies. Seit einem Update läuft nun auch Windows 10 ohne Probleme.

Nach knapp zwei Jahren im BitFenix Gehäuse machte sich allerdings der Platzmangel für das Kabelmanagement bemerkbar. Diese wurden auf der Rückseite des Mainboards verstaut und waren ständigem Druck der Gehäuse-Rückseite ausgesetzt, was schließlich zu Kontaktproblemen, vermutlich beim RAM führte und darin resultierte, dass knapp 30 Minuten lang RAM-Riegel rein und raus gesteckt werden mussten, bis der PC endlich hoch fuhr.
Also wurde das Gehäuse durch ein BeQuiet Pure Base 600 ersetzt. Zusätzlich wurde dann noch eine günstig ergatterete SoundBlaster Z verbaut, da der onboard Sound nun auch den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Nach dem ganzen Geschwafel komme ich nun auch endlich zum System, das gepimpt werden soll.
Ich darf vorstellen, mein Frankenstein-PC:


CPU: i7 2600 (non-K)
RAM: 4x4 DDR 3 Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz
Mainbord: Intel P67 mATX (Aurora R3)
GPU: Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream
SSD: 250GB Samsung 860 evo
HDD: diverse
Case: BeQuiet Pure Base 600
Lüfter: mitgelieferte Pure Wings + 2x Alphacool Pure Wings 140mm
NT: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 600W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mir dieses System regelmäßig zu neuen Kopfschmerzen verhilft, versuche ich nun mein Glück bei dieser Aktion.

Meine Punkte würde ich für folgende Bauteile einsetzen:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Das BeQuiet Pure Base 600, sowie die 860 Evo und einige der HDDs würde ich in das neue System übernehmen, sowie die Soundcard, wenn sie besser als der onboard Sound sein sollte. Eine 2070 Super sollte für einige Zeit noch vollkommen genügen und mit einem Netzteil mit Cable Management sollte ich weniger Probleme mit ungenutzten Kabeln haben.

Ergänzen würde ich das System wahrscheinlich mit folgenden Komponenten


CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 oder Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisbaer 240
Zusammenbauen würde ich alles selbst, da mir mittlerweile am PC schrauben mehr Freude bereitet als zu zocken 

Viele Grüße an das PCGH-Team und viel Glück an alle Mitbewerber!
SitdownSyndrome


----------



## spylie666 (25. Oktober 2020)

*Wenn ein PC Krank macht...
...Oder doch eher die Genesung stützt.*


Hallo PC Games Hardware

_Zugegeben, Krank hat mich der PC nicht gemacht. Aber das lest ihr gleich selbst. Jedoch hat er mir aber des einen oder anderen mal die nerven gekostet._



Ich freue mich sehr Euch nach längerer Zeit mal wieder Als Heft Zu lesen.
Krankheits- und psychisch bedingt habe ich den PC immer mehr aus den Augen verloren, obwohl ich dieses Hobby eigentlich sehr mag.

Beim Lesen der Retro Beiträge musste ich sehr schmunzeln. Mir war, als stiege ich in den DeLorean und fuhr direkt in in meine Vergangenheit. "Ein Traum". 
Dort machte Ich ca. 1998 als Jugendlicher meine ersten Erfahrungen im PC Bereich. Eine echt tolle Zeit und wunderbare Erinnerungen die ich damit verbinde.
Vielen Dank für diesen Moment und auch die 20 Jahre an meiner Seite. Auch wenn ich sie nicht von Anfang an erlebt habe.

Hierzu also erstmal einen ganz dollen *Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Großes DANKE* für 20 Jahre.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nun zum eigentlichen...

Nach den ersten Jahren PC und Videospiel Erfahrungen am gemeinsamen Familien Rechner sammeln, wurde es Irgendwann auch Zeit für was eigenes.
Es ist ein schönes Hobby, aber eben auch teures. Mir waren andere Dinge immer wichtiger, weshalb ich es nie schaffte eine gute Hardware zusammen zu stellen.
Neidische blicke gingen immer zu dem System meines Bruders. Das war früher wie heute so.

Also kam vor gut 7 Jahren folgende Hardware nach und nach zusammen:


*ASUS ROG Maximus VII Gene*
*Intel Core I7  4790 mit Boxed Lüfter*
*Asus GeForce GTX 970 STRIX OC Edition sowie*
*Asus VG248QE als Monitor*
*Samsung Evo SSD 120GB*
*1TB HDD *

Dazu den *alten DDR 3* Ram *des Bruders*, notfalls und vorläufig und überhaupt nur in einem ollen KÄÄÄSe (Case)  .Dementsprechend lief es meist auch nur halb gut. Aber da hatte ich schon immer Pech dass bei mir irgendwas nie richtig lief.

Es lief...
...JA, gut sogar...
... Naja, immer wieder mal...
Aber Richtig war es dennoch irgendwie nicht.

Schließlich wurde es immer blöder. Die wichtigste Hardware machte nicht mehr mit. Mein Gehirn fing an immer mehr rum zu spinnen.
Soweit dass ich mich immer weniger gern an den PC begab weil es mich stresste und ich eh gedanklich nicht mehr richtig mit kam.
Und so fing alles an einzustauben.

Dank modernen Handys brauchte ich meist auch nicht mehr und konnte notfalls meinen Bruder um Hilfe bitten.
Irgendwann wurde mir das jedoch Zuviel, so dass ich beschloss eine Psychosomatische Klinik aufzusuchen. Mein Gehirn brauchte auch mal einen RESET und gar DEFRAGMENTIERUNG.

Nach einer längeren Genesung (fast 2 Jahre) und relativ Stabilen Kopf Möchte ich Nun auch wieder etwas spielen. Nicht die neuesten Titel, keine Ultra Auflösungen... Einfach nur bodenständig und vernünftig in einem geringen Maße was mich nicht nervt oder zu viel stresst. Es soll schließlich SPAß machen.


Deswegen habe ich Mein altes System Wieder zum Leben erwecken wollen und wollte dies endlich fertig stellen und upgraden. Leider musste ich dabei feststellen, dass eigentlich erst mal gar nix geht. Aus allen Quellen alle möglichen Tipps , ja sogar den Fön klaute ich temporär meiner Schwester. Leider ohne Erfolg. Es blieb bei einem Fehlercode 00 im Bootloop. Für mich leider nur noch ein Fall für ebay.

Also natürlich direkt meinen persönlichen Administrator (Bruder) zu rat gezogen, mir direkt euer aktuelles Heft besorgt, sowie durch dieses Forum und YouTube auf den laufenden gebracht.

Um dann endlich auch mal ein "vernünftiges" System aufzubauen.
Und so fing ich bei nem ordentlichen Case an.

Was soll ich sagen...
Man, fühlt sich das gut an, endlich mal ein so schickes und wohnzimmertaugliches modernes Gehäuse zu haben. Denn es ist ein *weißes Be Quiet Pure Base 500* geworden. Da macht das Schrauben und tägliches Benutzen gleich wieder richtig Spaß.

Es macht auch Spaß wieder fleißig durch Datenblätter und Angebote zu wühlen. Denn nach dem Mainboard bzw CPU defekt werd ich jetzt erstmal das aufrüsten. solange leiht mir mein Bruder ein altes AMD A10 System.



Ihr lest also...
Ich könnte wirklich mal eure Hilfe gebrauchen. Deswegen würde ich mich auch sehr über eure Fachkenntnisse eines Zusammenbaus freuen um jeglichen Fehler meiner- und Bruderseits auszuschließen.

Das würde mir wirklich sehr helfen.

Und weil Ich das als eine nicht selbstverständliche aber tolle Geste empfinde, würde Ich mich am liebsten revanchieren. Ich hätte da auch schon die eine oder andere Idee meines anderen Hobbys. Aber das jetzt näher zu erklären käme ja einer Bestechung gleich. Für mich wäre das jedoch nichts weiter als eine humanoide Wertschätzung.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Geplant:*



RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)




Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Aktuell Vorhanden:*

Be Quiet Pure Base 500
Be Quiet Netzteil 550w
Samsung EVO SSD 120 GB
1TB HDD
Asus VG248QE als Monitor
Einfachste Funktastatur
Logitech G13
Logitech G700s
Headset  vom Handy
PS4 Controller white

Leihweise vom Bruder zur Überbrückung:
Mainboard XY
AMD A10
16 GB Ram
Radeon R9 390 oder so...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wird später weiter aufgerüstet:*

Aufjedenfall direkt ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600 
vernünftige Tastatur
Headset
Monitor der auch freesync kann.
und vllt. neuere Maus
_nicht zu vergessen ein ordentlich Schnelles LAN-Kabel für Gigabit _

Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn Ihr mir damit helft.
Ich wünsche aber auch allen Anderen viel Glück und überhaupt danke für die Tolle Aktion und dass ihr es überhaupt bis zum schluss gelesen habt. Aber das war mir Wichtig.

*DANKE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Darkscream (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes Team,
Dann mach mer mal wieder mit. Mittlerweile habe ich mein System von IVY auf  Matisse upgraden können. 
Hardware ist auf diesem Stand:
Gehäuse: anidées AI-6 (Das Habe ich schon Lange und  es komplett auf GraKa Airflow umgebaut)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Board: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR 3000 2x16GB @3733MHz CL16
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15S + A 12X25 - (für 50€ letztes Jahr am Black Friday)
Netzteil: Corsair RM650  -  (war für 74€ einfach zu verlockend

Den Abschnitt habe ich seit Februar und deshalb  auf viel verzichten müssen, weil ich wegen gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen auf Harz4 abgerutscht bin. Ist für lange Zeit gedacht das System, deswegen auch das X570 Board, da soll noch ein 12 Kern Zen3 (wenn er mal günstig ist) drauf und dann mindestens so lang wie der IVY davor.

GraKa:  1070TI Strix
Die Grafikkarte und die vorderen Lüfter hätte ich gerne von Euch Borderlands3 läuft selbst in FullHD ziemlich bescheiden und den 9 Jahre alten vorderen FX EVO Lüftern  hört man ihr alter auch langsam an.
Wunschteile wären:
----*MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G* (42 Punkte)----
----*3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3  (140 mm)* - (3 Punkte)----

Dank Umbau kann die Karte bei mir aus der Gehäusewand pusten, da kommen mir Karten mit viel Einbauhöhe sogar entgegen und sind fast ein muss. Man wäre das geil, mir noch einen anderen Montior zu gönnen und dann erst mal nix zum Nachrüsten weg  legen zu müssen (wollen).
Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Drottel (25. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Das Grundgerüst meines Systems läuft nun schon seit 2012 ohne Probleme und die CPU (Xeon E3-1230v2) würde eigentlich immer noch ausreichen aber Arbeitsspeicher und Mainboardanschlüsse (USB3.2 und M2 nicht vorhanden) sind nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit und bremsen das System aus, insbesondere die GPU die ich in der Zwischenzeit schon mehrmals updaten musste um aktuelle Spiele flüssig spielen zu können.
Deshalb würde ich die Pimp my PC Aktion nutzten um das System wieder für die nächsten Jahre zu rüsten. Dafür habe ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:


aktuellPimped PCCPUIntel Xeon 1230 v2Ryzen R9 3900X oder R9 5900XGPUZOTAC Geforce GTX 1070 AMP! ExtremeZOTAC Geforce GTX 1070 AMP! ExtremeRAM16GB DDR3-1600 (Mix aus verschiedenen Riegel)*Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600*MainboardAsrock Z77 Pro3*MSI MEG X570 Unify*SSD4x SSD (SataIII)*Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB *+ alte SSDsPSUStraight Power E9 580WStraight Power E9 580WKühlerDark Rock Pro 2*Dark Rock Pro 4*SoundkarteASUS Xonar DGASUS Xonar DGGehäuseCooler Master HAF 912*Be Quiet Dark Base 700*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das neue Grundgerüst ist ein no-brainer, da es keinen Sinn macht am aktuellen System weiter in Upgrades zu investieren, dafür wechsel ich auf AMDs Ryzen R9 3900X oder R9 5900X (je nach Verfügbarkeit bei Release), das benötigt natürlich auch ein passables Mainboard das zusammen mit neuem schnellerem Speicher den Rechner für die nächsten paar Jahre wappnet. Ein B550 Chip hätte es aus meiner Sicht zwar auch getan, Punkte übrig lassen wollte ich dann aber auch nicht, also nehme ich auch gerne das Flagschiff.
Die 2TB M2 SSD sollte nochmal einen Boost gegenüber meinen aktuellen SSDs geben und bietet auch genügend Platz für Spiele und hoffentlich die Ladezeiten von rießigen Karten in Strategie-Spielen verkürzen.
Mein aktuelles Gehäuse würde reichen, aber es wird mal Zeit, dass ich den Inhalt auch zur Schau stelle. Mit den RGB LEDs kann mann auch die benötigten Farbakzente setzten die das überwiegend schwarze Innenleben nicht zu bieten hat (Fehlt nur noch ein Treiber mit dem man unterschiedliche Geräte (Tastatur, GPU, Gehäuse, etc.) synchronisieren kann). Da passen die Adata Speicher und das Dark Base 700 perfekt rein. Das Mainboard hat überraschenderweise keine LED Spielerreien, mit dem großen Kühler wird man vom Mainboard aber sowieso nicht mehr viel sehen.
Solange es bei den CPUs in den nächsten Jahren nicht signifikante Leistungssprünge gibt, sollten die gewählten Komponenten dem Rechner, für Spiele und Anwendungen der nächsten Jahre, eine solide Basis geben. Mit dem Mainboard bin ich für ein Zukünftiges GPU Upgrade gerüstet ohne diese mit PCIe3.0 oder durch die CPU auszubremsen. Ebenso ist noch Platz für zwei weitere Ram Riegel sollten 32GB nicht mehr reichen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pukky (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Liebes PCGH team,

Mein alter pc ist nun schon ein paar Jahre alt (Jüngste ist die Grafikkarte mit 6 jahren) mit und er mag so langsam auch nicht mehr, was ich absolut verstehen kann drin sind -

-Intel i5 760
-4 GB DDR3 RAM
- Amd r7 260x
-256gb samsung SSD
- Kaputtes laufwerk/kautte 500 gb HDD hängen da auch noch nicht angeschlossen ab.
-750/800 watt netzteil (nicht sicher was von beidem)
- no name gehäuse aus 2011



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviele Jahre ich ihn auch nutzen durfte ist damit Spielen aboslut nicht mehr möglich, da die cpu, trotz neuer wärmeleit paste und kompletten säubern, auf bis zu 90°, beim schauen eines Youtube Videos über 480p, ansteigt, so wie tägliche BSOD weil die ssd langsam aufgibt und korrupiert was die nutzung des PCs ziemlich anstrengend macht.

Deshalb habe ich mir nun dies herraus gesucht:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

dann kann ich mir noch ein amd r5 3600(x) und eine nvidia1660/amd5500 -oder deren equivalent an der neuen karten generation- dazu holen und endlich die spiele der letzten  6 Jahre entweder mit annehmbaren grafikeinstellungen und in 1080p oder zum 1. mal nachholen!

MfG Pukky


----------



## Baltheruis (25. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Danke für die letzten 20 Jahre PCGH. Ihr habt überhaupt erste den Schraubergeist in mir geweckt. Von durchgebrannten Barton CPUs über Kaltlichtkathoden und ausgesägte Sichtfenster bis hin zur Ultra Silent Wakü habe ich dank eurer Hilfe so ziemlich jede Komponente erst nach gründlicher Recherche im Heft gekauft.   

Meine aktuellen Komponenten: 
Gehäuse: Be.quiet Darkbase 900
Gehäuselüfter: Be.quiet Siltenwings 3 
Mainboard: Asrock Killer SLI X370
CPU: Ryzen 1700 bei 3,7 Ghz (overclocked und undervoltet) ganz nach Raffs vorbild 
Alphacool Eisbaer 240 umbau auf 280er Radiator mit 2x Silentwings 3 + 240er Rad mit 2x Scyth 120mm 
Ram: Trident Z RGB DDR 3000
Grafik: XFX RX 480 mit alphacool GPX-A Wasserblock bei ~1380 Mhz an der Kotzgrenze
Speicher: M.2 NVME SSD Crucial P1 512 GB,  M.2 Sata SSD, Crucial MX 500 512 GB,  Sata SSD Crucial MX 500, 256 GB, 1TB Datengrab Western Digital Greenline
Netzteil: Be.quiet  Straigt power 10 600 Watt

Peripherie: 
Logitech G703, Logitech K800,
Monitor(e): 2x HP 27er
Sound: Presonus AudioBox 44VSL, KRK Rokit 4 RP 5


Die neuen Wunschkomponenten 

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 512 GB (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danach bleibt nur noch das Upgrade auf den Ryzen 5600x oder 5800x


----------



## Reccios (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Team,

dann möchte ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen, dieses Jahr könnte ich es brauchen. Mein aktueller Rechner stammt weitgehend von Anfang 2020 und wurde notwendig, weil die 4K-Videobearbeitung mehr Rechenleistung erforderlich machte. Später im Jahr sollte dann eine neue GPU folgen, durch Corona wurde (und wird das vermutlich) erstmal nichts:


Gehäuse:Fractal Design Define R6 Solid PCGH-EditionBoard:Gigabyte X570 Aorus UltraCPU:AMD Ryzen 9 3900XCPU-Kühler:be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4*GPU:**MSI GeForce GTX 1060 ARMOR 6G OC*RAM:Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2.600 64GBNetzteil:be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11SSD:1* Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB1* Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB1* Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2HDD:2* Seagate Exos X12 12 TB2* Seagate BarraCuda Pro 8 TB

Wie man sieht ist die GPU eindeutig die Schwachstelle, fürs Gaming auf jeden Fall, aber inzwischen auch für die Videobearbeitung. Mein Aufrüstwunsch ist daher recht kurz und klar:

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)*

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Vielleicht klappt es ja, ich würde mich freuen. Macht auf jeden Fall weiter so, cooles Magazin und coole Aktion!

lieben Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Uriel2k (25. Oktober 2020)

hallo liebes pcgh team

die orginal alternate fotos sind zwar schon 5-6 jahre alt aber das sollte ja kein problem sein.
meine persönlichen updates in den letzten jahren waren:
1x  Samsung Evo 1TB
1x  8GB arbeitsspeicher (16gb)

Mein System:
Board:                              ASUS Z97-P
Prozessor:                     Intel® Core™ i7-4790K
Prozessorlüfter:        Scythe Mugen MAX SCMGD-1000
Arbeitsspeicher:       Crucial DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Grafikkarte:                 ASUS STRIX GTX980 DC2OC-4GD5
Festplatten                  Crucial MX100 256gb (system)   
                                            SeagateDesktop SSHD 1TB
                                            Samsung Evo 1TB
Netzteil:                        Sharkoon WPM600 V2
Gehäuse:                       Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl

ich denke ein 4790k hat immer noch genug power zum spielen doch leider zieht die grafikkarte das system weit runter sodass ich mir von euch eigentlich nur eine neue wünsche 

euer update für mich:
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 42 (3 Punkte übrig)

danke euch
uriel


----------



## Zetallis (25. Oktober 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit versuche ich auch mal mein Glück!
Mein PC ist bereits 5 Jahre alt und in den letzten Jahren konnte ich lediglich den RAM aufrüsten. Ich benutze ihn hauptsächlich zum Zeichnen mit Grafikprogrammen und Grafiktablett. Ich spiele auch sehr gerne, nur bei den neusten Games wird es aufgrund der mangelnden Grafikleistung langsam eng.


GehäuseThermaltake Core V51 RiingGehäuselüfterAlpenföhn Wingboost 2 GreenBoardMSI X99A SLI Krait Edition (MS-7885)CPUIntel Core i7-5820KCPU-KühlerAlpenföhn Matterhorn White EditionGPUMSI GeForce GTX 960 4GD5T OCRAMCrucial Ballistix DDR4-3000 32 GBNetzteilbe quiet! Straight Power 10SSDSamsung 840 EVO 250 GBSamsung 850 EVO 500 GBHDDHitachi Deskstar 7K4000

Die Schwachstelle meines PCs ist die CPU. Und meine Samsung 840 EVO ist auch nicht mehr die jüngste, daher wäre eine neue SSD für mehr SPeicherkapazität für Spiele auch sinnvoll.
Meine Wunschkomponenten wären daher: 

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 45 (7 Punkte übrig)

liebe Grüße,
Jenny


----------



## Rhymen (25. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

ich finde eure Aktionen immer super! Zunächst einmal vielen Dank dafür, dass ihr immer wieder sowas mit, in der heutigen Zeit eher schwierig, willigen Partnern auf die Beine stellt.

Mein schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenes Sysem:

CPU: i7 7700K
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR4-2133Mhz 16GB
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Gene
GPU: ASUS Strix GTX 980Ti
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Kühler: BeQuiet DarkRock Advanced
Speicher: diverse SSD's Samsung, Corsair, WesternDigital
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 350D

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Einbau erfolgt selbstverständlich selbst ;-D.

Das Netzteil würde ich gerne aus Effizienzgründen austauschen und durch die höhere Leistung sollte man auch für zukünftige Komponenten gewappnet sein.
Ich hatte schonmal eine BeQuiet AIO und war mit der Kühlung immer super zufrieden, jedoch war es eine der ersten Modelle bei dem die Pumpe doch sehr laut war. Ich hoffe dass die Neuen halten was sie versprechen und schön leise sind.
Durch die neue Grafikkarte wäre ich in der Lage meine Lieblingsspiele in ihrer vollen Pracht auf meinem WQHD Bildschirm zu genießen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer

PS: ich sollte mal wieder Entstauben, sonst lande ich im Staubalarm Thread!


----------



## rabe08 (25. Oktober 2020)

Wie immer eine tolle Aktion und dieses Mal passt es sogar für mich! Ist-Zustand:

CPU   AMD FX 8320E gekühlt von einem Skythe Mugen MK I
RAM   G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 CL9 2x 4GB
MoBo  Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
GraKa Palit GeForce GTX 750 StormX OC 2GB
PSU   Superflower SF-600R14A
Case  Coolermaster CM690
SSD   Kingston SSDNow 480GB
HDD   Total 5TB Diskstorage (2x Samsung 1TB, 1x WD 3TB)

Sieht schlimmer aus, als es ist. Ich habe mir damals dieses System gebaut, weil ich mal wieder AMD haben wollte. Die damals neuen "E"-Typen zeichnen sich durch eine für damalige AMD-Verhältnisse gute Effizienz aus. Dieser hier 95 Watt. UNTER 100!!! Auch lassen sich eigentlich alle FX gnadenlos übertakten. Für alle Anwendungen ist dieses System immer noch vollkommen ausreichend. Der FX ist immer noch ein Multitasking-Beast und seitdem ihm eine SSD zur Seite steht, hat das System eine tolle Fluppidizät.
Der große Nachteil ist aber auch offensichtlich. 1A System für alles - außer Gaming... Bedingt durch einen gewissen Virus habe ich deutlich mehr Zeit fürs Gaming, alleine 2,5 Stunden/Tag pendeln ist entfallen. Und wird wohl auch so bleiben. Homeoffice sei dank. Daher ist es allerhöchste Zeit, das System etwas zeitgemäßer aufzustellen. Ich bin der Typ "Bang for Buck", d.h. HighEnd ist nicht meine Welt. Hier meine Auswahl:

RAM:     Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD:       Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:          Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:  MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die GraKa hatte ich sowieso schon in der engen Wahl, der Rest ist wirklich Topp von Euch ausgesucht! Erhalten bleiben das Gehäuse sowie der Storage. Auch wenn es inzwischen bessere Gehäuse gibt bzgl. Airflow und Kabel-Management, das 690er ist mit den vielen HDD-Slots immer noch meine erste Wahl. Leider wird mein Ur-Mugen dann in den Ruhestand geschickt, für den alten gibt es definitiv keine Halterungen für die aktuellen CPUs mehr. Reichen würde er. Und über die GPU müssen wir nicht reden...

Zusätzlich kommt dann noch ein Ryzen 5 3600, die Leistungsaufnahme sagt mir da sehr zu.

Hier noch ein Bild meines wunderschönen PCs wie von Euch gewünscht. Die obersten Finnen des Mugen sind matt-schwarz lackiert (Profi-Modder ), wie es aussieht, sollte ich das gesamte Gehäuse mal von innen schwarz machen, stabiler 90iger Look.

Ich möchte jetzt schon den Gewinnern gratulieren, hoffe auch dabei zu sein (Chancen sind deutlich besser als bei Lotto!) und wünsche allen PCGHlern und Foristen alles gute und bleibt gesund!



​


Rhymen schrieb:


> PS: ich sollte mal wieder Entstauben, sonst lande ich im Staubalarm Thread!



Guck nicht bei mir, guck nicht bei mir, guck nicht bei mir...


----------



## Preisi (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit will ich auch dieses Jahr mal wieder mein Glück versuchen und bei eurer tollen Aktion mitmachen!

*Meine Motivation*
Nachdem mein aktuelles System nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist soll es nun aufgerüstet ("ersetzt" trifft es vermutlich besser) werden. Da mein Budget als Student aktuell eher gering ist und andere Ausgaben (z.B. ein Laptop fürs Studium, etc) wichtiger waren, hat mein treuer Weggefährte die letzten Jahre leider nicht ganz die Zuwendung erhalten die er verdient hätte und hat nun auch schon die eine oder andere Macke (Aktuell gibt wohl das SFX-Netzteil seinen Geist auf). Vor allem da demnächst nach langem Warten endlich Cyberpunk 2077 veröffentlicht wird ist sollte mein PC wieder zuverlässiger funktionieren um den Spielegenuss nicht zu sehr zu trüben.

*Mein aktueller System*
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright AXP-100
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VI Impact, Z87, Sockel 1150
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 CL8
GPU: KFA2 GeForce GTX 960 EXOC, 4GB GDDR5
SSDs: Crucial MX100 (256GB ), Crucial MX200 (1TB)
Netzteil: SilverStone Strider SFX 450W
Gehäuse: Eigenbau (ursprüngliches Design von Dan)
Lüfter: Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex, 140mm
Monitore: 2x Dell U2417H, IPS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich zu diesen Komponenten würde ich ein neues SFX(-L)-Netzteil, einen AMD Ryzen 3700X bzw einen Ryzen 5600X insofern dieser lieferbar ist und einen passenden CPU-Kühler beisteuern (hier muss ich noch evaluieren ob mein aktueller Kühlkörper kompatibel und ausreichend ist). Außerdem hab ich die Befürchtung, dass es in meinem Eigenbaugehäuse mit der gewählten RTX3070 sehr eng werden könnte, hier würde ich entsprechend (auch wenn es schwer fällt) ein CoolerMaster NR200P kaufen wenn es wirklich nicht passen sollte. Auf dem Papier sollte es allerdings gerade so hinhauen.

*Begründung:*
Wie vorhin genannt ist der PC doch schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen. Da mir die bisherig verbauten 8GB RAM nicht mehr ausreichen und auch die CPU eine neue GPU ausbremsen würde, muss ein komplett neuer Unterbau her. Zusätzlich ist auch die aktuell verbaute GPU nicht mehr die neuste. Hier habe ich mich für die RTX3070 entschieden da ich diese als optimalen Preis/Leistungs-Kompromiss sehe und gerne mal Nvidias Raytracing mit eigenen Augen bestaunen möchte. Nachdem das Netzteil aktuell sowieso nicht mehr zuverlässig arbeitet und mittlerweile immer öfter Abstürze provoziert muss es sowieso ersetzt werden, hier für kein Weg dran vorbei. Sollte ich zusätzlich ein neues Gehäuse kaufen müssen, würde hier entsprechend auch der SFX-L aufgrund des größeren Lüfters Einzug halten.

Ich wünsche natürlich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!

Viele Grüße
preisi


----------



## Morwed (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

2020 versuche ich es dann auch mal. Mein PC der fast vollständig aus Gebrauchtkomponenten besteht braucht dringend ein Plattformupdate aber eine moderne Plattform mit Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher findet man leider so schlecht gebraucht.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

CPUIntel Xeon E3-1230 v3GrafikkarteGeforce GTX 1080 (Wassergekühlt)MainboardMSI Z87-G45 GamingArbeitsspeicherDDR3 4x4GB 1600MHz (Corsair + Samsung OEM)GehäuseThermaltake Core X9PSUCorsair HX850Kühlung2x420mm Radi + 2x140mm Radi + Heatkiller 4Datenträger2x500GB SSD + 10TB HDDSoundkarteSoundblaster ZxR

Als leidenschafftlicher Aufbau und Strategiespieler komme ich leider all zu häufig ins Limit von meinem alten CPU, desshalb muss hier was neues her.

Meine Auswahl:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

In Eigeninvestition würde ein Ryzen7 3700X oder ein gebrauchte Ryzen9 3900X (Falls nach dem launch von der Ryzen 5000 Serie im Abverkauf) dazukommen, sowie das AM4 Montagekit für den Heatkiller 4.

Den Zusammenbau würde ich selber vornemen, möchte der Redaktion auch ungern zumuten meine Bastelwakü auseinander zu bauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glücke und freue mich bereits auf den Artikel über die Gewinner in der PCGH.


----------



## SoP89 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
auf den letzten Drücker habe ich mich auch dazu entschlossen mein Glück zu versuchen. Mein Momentaner Rechner braucht um ehrlich zu sein mehr als ein "Pimp my PC", eher ein komplett makeover.
Erster Arbeitsschritt wäre das alte System einmal komplett zu entstauben, da hat sich mit der Zeit einiges festgesetzt, um das ganze auch würde für ein Upgrade zu machen.

mein momentanes System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Define R4 Black Pear - Gehäuse
Xeon E3-1230V3 - CPU
B85M Pro4 - Mainboard
EVGA GTX 970 - GPU
580W Super Flower Atlas - Netzteil
True Spirit 120 M - CPU Kühler
16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit - Ram Kit von Crucial
2x Samsung 840 Evo 250Gb - SSD
Transcend SSD370S 500Gb - SSD

Da sich die Aktion darum dreht, sein momentanes System zu pimpen, würde ich Gehäuse, Netzteil, CPU Kühler und die Festplatten behalten wollen. Zusätzlich würde ich mir wohl einen neuen CPU kaufen, entweder einen aus der neuen Ryzen 5000er Serie, oder ein aus der 3000er Serie. Vermutlich einen 3700X, aber das entscheide ich wenn es soweit kommen sollte.

Mit meinen gewählten Komponenten würde natürlich der Rest ersetzt werden. Meine Gehäuse würde ich mit 3 neuen Lüftern pimpen, eine zusätzliche SSD kann sicher nie schaden, zumal ich noch keine M.2 besitze.
Da ich mir einen Ryzen zulegen möchte, fiel meine Wahl auf das Tomahawk B550, um ein solides Fundament zu bilden. Dazu ein ordentliches Kit DDR4 Ram, damit sollte dann auch für die nächsten Jahre mehr als genug vorhanden sein. Abrunden würde ich es mit einer RX 5700 XT, ich spiele "nur" in 1080p, wofür ich damit auch mehr als genug Leistung haben sollte.

Mehr bleibt mir nicht zu sagen, danke für die Aktion

Grüße SoP



RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## FrankT (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
auch in diesem Jahr möchte ich an Pimp my PC teilnehmen. Aufrüsten würde ich meinen PC gerne mit folgender Grafikkarte.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)
Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 45 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System
MB: ASUS ROG STRIX B550-F Gaming WiFi
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
RAM: Crucial Ballistik 2x16GB 3000 CL15
GPU: MSI RX 5700 Gaming X
SSD: 1x Crucial MX500 2TB
HDD: 3x 4TB
Brenner: 1x LG BlueRay GGW-H20L
Case: Fractale Define R5
Lüfter: 3x Noctua NF-A14 PWM, 2x Noctua NF-A15 PWM
PSU: Corsair RM750x
KB: HyperX Elite
Maus: ASUS ROG Gladius II Origin COD
Monitor: MSI OPtix AG32CQ


----------



## MasterChiefToBo (25. Oktober 2020)

Neues Jahr, neues Glück, wie man so schön sagt.
Nachdem es in den vergangenen Jahren bisher nicht geklappt hatte, folgt nun eine weitere Bewerbung 

Mein Wunsch ist folgende Kombination:
​RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)​Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)​Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (140 mm) (1 Punkte)​AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)​AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)​​Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)​
Noch dazu kaufen würde ich:

Ryzen 7 3800XT, Ryzen 9 3900X, Ryzen 7 5800X oder Ryzen 9 5900X - je nach Verfügbarbeit und Budget
Thermalright ARO-M14 AMD Ryzen

Wie im vergangenen Jahr angekündigt, ist die Hardware in ein Define R6 umgezogen. Das ist quasi die Vorbereitung für ein Aufrüsten oder besser gesagt Umrüsten, da die Kernkomponenten doch "ein wenig" in die Jahre gekommen sind und ein Komplettaustausch notwendig wäre. Im Vergleich zum vergangenen Jahr hat sich das Mainboard geändert, da das vorherige ASUS Board den Dienst quittierte und zwei NB eLoop X sowie eine weitere SSD zogen ins neue Gehäuse ein. So sind nun folgende Komponenten verbaut:

CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4,3 GHz
Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2
RAM: 4x 4 GB DDR3-2133 Corsair Vengeance LP
GPU: XFX Radeon RX 480 8GB
Netzteil: Be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W
HDD/SSD: SanDisk SSD Ultra II 240 GB mit Windows 10 Pro 1909 + Western Digital Black 2 TB + SanDisk SSD Ultra 3D 1 TB für Spiele
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C mit NB eLoop X B12X-P
Sound: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty
ODD: LG GGC-H20L BluRay-Combo
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Tempered Glas
Gehäuselüfter: 3 Enermax Cluster Advanced 120 mm (Front), 1 NB eLoop X B14X-P-BL (Heck)
Beste Grüße in die Runde und an die Redaktion
MasterChiefToBo


----------



## -Excel- (25. Oktober 2020)

Danke auch von mir für die tolle Aktion, da muss ich mit schnell noch einklinken. 
Leider hatte ich dir letzten 2 Jahre kaum noch Zeit für den PC, aber meine kleine Tochter (knapp 2 Jahre) ging natürlich vor 

Jetzt würde ich gerne mal wieder ein bisschen was machen, wenn sie dann abends endlich schläft 
Leider läuft auf meiner alten Mühle nur noch aller Kram flüssig, so macht das keinen Spaß mehr. Ich hoffe, hier erfolgreich zu sein. Ihr würdet eilten jungen Familienvater sehr glücklich machen 

Mein bisheriges System:

CPU: i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz
RAM: 2x16GB DDR3 (?)
Mainbord: Asus P8P67 oder ähnlich
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R380
HDD/SSD: 2x512GB SSD + 1TB SSD + 1xTB HDD
Case: Fractal Design Define R5
NT: BeQuiet StraightPower 450W
Ihr seht gleich, völlig veraltet...

Mein Wunsch wäre:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi (9 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe, es klappt und bedanke mich schon mal


----------



## Lustfluss (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte zu erst gar nicht vor mit zu aber kurioser Weise hab ich dann ungelogen im Traum gesagt bekommen das ich nach der 520. Bewerbung mitmachen soll und ich eine Aufrüstung schon lange aus Faulheit und Geiz aufgeschoben habe (obwohl die alten Lüfter meinen Heimrechner wie einen Zweitakter klingen lassen)  ich mich nun dazu entschlossen meine Bewerbung zu verfassen. 

Mein Momentanes Setup:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU:                                AMD fx4300
RAM:                              4gb Noname
Motherboard:           GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3
Grafikkarte:               Gainward gt740 (leider in der 2gb DDR3 Version und                                                      nicht der GDDR5)
Netzteil:                       LC Power 500w
Gehäuse:                     Enermax iVektor Q
Festplatte:                  1tb Toshiba

Leider ist es mit diesen Voraussetzungen ist es immer ein Krampf meine Fotos und Videos aus dem Urlaub und sonstigem zu Bearbeiten, wie man auf dem dritten Bild an der Sammlung erkennen kann ist Fotografie eine Leidenschaft von mir. Im Gaming habe habe ich die Ganzen Entwicklungen seit der PS3 nicht mehr mit gemacht und es wäre geil wenn ich über Jagged alliance 2 und Sims3 hinaus spielen könnte, deshalb habe ich die folgenden Komponenten gewählt damit mir der Pc mir noch viele Jahre dienen kann:



> RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
> SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
> AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
> ...


 Dazu würde ich mir einen Ryzen 7 3700x kaufen und da ich momentan in der Planung einer 24v Insesolarlanlage
bin, wähle ich als Netzteil das HDPlex 400w (500w Peak) denn es läuft mit einer Spannung von 16-30v. Vorerst wird mein momentanes Gehäuse dienen aber ich habe vor mir selbst eins aus Holz zu bauen.

Ich freue mich schon für die Gewinner und für mich wäre es fantastisch endlich meine Kreativität mit einem Pc der keine Probleme macht zu nutzen. Abseits davon ob mir ein Gewinn zufällt oder nicht möchte ich mich bei euch für dieses Gewinnspiel bedanken und hoffe euer Magazin wird noch lange mit seinem bestehen die Technikwelt bereichern. 

​​


----------



## Skyliner2003 (25. Oktober 2020)

Mein kleiner ITX PC könnte etwas mehr Leistung vertragen, es mangelt dem PC vor allem an Grafikleistung.
Der PC ist leider auch nicht wirklich leise , das Netzteil ist deutlich hörbar und der CPU Kühler (Thermalright True Spirit 140) ist schon einige Jahre alt.

Aktuell:
CPU: Ryzen 3 3200G
VGA: Vega 8
Ram: 2x4GB 2400Mhz
SSD: 240GB WD Green
Case: NZXT H200
Netzteil: Enermax Maxpro II 400Watt


Wunsch Upgrade:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheakon (25. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend,

zuallererst vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel!

Langsam wird meine Ausstattung schon zu lahm für moderne Spiele - daher wäre ein Gewinn wirklich sagenhaft.
Besonders die Grafikkarte ist schon zu alt, man muss teilweise schon etliche Details runterschrauben, um ein relativ flüssiges Spielerlebnis zu erhalten. Das alte Netzteil würde ich gerne mal gegen ein modernes/modulares tauschen, die überschüssigen Kabel nerven. Mehr und schnellerer RAM würde natürlich auch nicht schaden, der neue CPU-Kühler würde das Klackern des bisherigen Kühler-Lüfters beenden.

Meine bisherige Ausstattung
CPU: i7-3370
RAM: 2 x 8 GB DDR3 (PC3-12800)
Netzteil: Super Flower Golden Green 400 Watt SF-400P14XE
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 33
Lüfter: 1 x Arctic F14 PWM (hinten), 2 x Standardlüfter vom Gehäuse
Intel-Mainboard: ASRock H61 PRO BTC
AMD-Grafikkarte: Sapphire 7850 Dual-X 2 GB
HDD/SSD: 1 x 256 GB SSD Systemplatte + 512 GB SSD für Spiele
Gehäuse: Cooler Master MC500 mastercase




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Wunschaustattung wäre:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Um das Set abzurunden, würde ich wohl auf den Ryzen 5 3600 sparen.

Viel Glück an alle Mitspieler und viele Grüße an die Redaktion!

Edit: Asche auf mein Haupt - falscher Netzteilname


----------



## TripleStar (25. Oktober 2020)

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe meinen letzten PC im Jahr 2009 gekauft.
Da das eine oder andere Bauteil in der Zwischenzeit seinen Geist aufgegeben hat, sind derzeit folgende Komponenten verbaut:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
GPU: MSI 5770 Hawk
RAM: 6 GB Corsair DDR2 XMS 2
Mainboard: MSI P35 DS 3
CPU-Kühler: bequiet Dark Rock TF
Netzteil: bequiet Pure Power 11 500W
Lüfter: Silverstone 120 mm
Tower: Sharkoon Avenger Economy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einigen Jahren der eher eingeschränkten PC Nutzung, habe ich in den letzten 1-2 Jahren wieder vermehrt Interesse für PC Spiele und Grafikanwendungen entwickelt, wobei aktuelle Spieletitel mit der verbauten Hardware natürlich nicht in Frage kommen. Da ich mich zuletzt insbesondere mit der Erstellung von 2D- und 3D Grafiken, sowie Animationen beschäftige, wurde mir das begrenzte Leistungsvermögen meines Computers deutlich aufgezeigt. Selbst einfachste Rendersequenzen können dann schon mal eine ganze Nacht benötigen. Aus diesem Grund beschäftige ich mich seit einiger Zeit intensiv mit den gegenwärtig verfügbaren PC-Komponenten und deren jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen. Wie im Bild erkennbar, habe ich mir bereits eine CPU zugelegt. Dabei handelt es sich um einen Ryzen 7 3800XT. Dazu die Samsung 980 Pro 250 GB (nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen).
Von meinem alten Rechner würde ich, von Datenfestplatten einmal abgesehen, für dieses Upgrade nichts übernehmen. Netzteil und CPU-Lüfter sind zwar beide noch recht neu, allerdings aufgrund der Leistung (Netzteil) bzw. der Bauform (CPU-Lüfter) für das Projekt ungeeignet. Außer Frage steht, dass ich die Unordnung aus dem alten Gehäuse ebenfalls nicht übernehmen möchte.  Ein ordentliches Kabelmanagement ist ja bei den durchdachten bequiet Gehäusen kein großes Problem.
Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit mich hier bewerben zu können.


----------



## DarthPixel (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallöchen zusammen,

in diesem Jahr mach ich auch mal mit bei Pimp my PC. Mein bisheriger PC besteht im Moment aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright ARO-M14 Ryzen Version
RAM: 16 GB DDR4-3600 G.Skill SniperX Camouflage
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 980ti Super Jetstream
Speicher:
- 1x Samsung 970 Evo 500GB NVMe SSD
- 1x Samsung 860 Evo 500GB Sata SSD
- 1x 4TB Segate Barracuda
- 1x 1TB WD Blue
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 11 750W
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Mastercase Pro 5

Ich habe mein System bis auf die Grafikkarte im letzten Jahr aufgerüstet und hatte ursprünglich vor, mir in diesem Jahr eine neue zum Release von Cyberpunk zuzulegen. Dann kam Corinna und als soloselbstständiger Tontechniker ist jetzt kein Geld für ein Upgrade da... Jetzt hoffe ich natürlich das beste für dieses Gewinnspiel. Meine Wunschkombination wäre folgende:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine CPU wird unter Last immer verdammt heiß. Das könnte tatsächlich an fehlendem Airflow liegen, daher gibts die 3 Silent Wings, die nochmal ein wenig durchpusten. Die RTX 3080 ist dann zweifellos ein mega Upgrade zu meiner vernünftig performenden, aber doch in die Jahre gekommenen 980ti. Vielleicht lauf ich dann nicht mehr ausschließlich ins GPU - Limit bei Spielen in 4K und meine CPU bekommt mal was zu tun bei der Auflösung. 

Ich bin gespannt, ob ich gewinne und wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## cfabio94 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

ich habe mich doch noch entschlossen wieder mein Glück zu versuchen und an eurer tollen Aktion mit zu machen. Denn von nichts kommt nichts! Zusätzlich haben die teilnehmenden Sponsoren mich dazu bewegt. Ich habe in bisher allen Rechnern bequiet-, und in vielen ADATA Hardware verbaut und bin großer MSI Fan (auch wenn ich es mir nicht immer leisten wollte/konnte).
Da ein Umzug bevorsteht, habe ich aus finanziellen Gründen (vll. auch wegen der bald releasten AMD Hardware) meinen PC und komplette Peripherie verkauft. Es musste aber ein Ersatz her, da meine Freundin damit wegen Homeschooling arbeiten muss.

*Aktuell ist deshalb ein Kasten mit folgender Hardware inne in Benutzung:*
CPU: Intel i5 4770
Kühler: noname (aber besser als stock)
RAM: 8GB DDR3
Mainboard: Asus P8B75-M LX mATX
Grafikkarte: iGPU (ich will wieder zocken)
Speicher: Intel 256GB SATA SSD
Gehäuse: durch UV-Strahlung beschädigtes Bitfenix Phenom mITX (Mainboard quer reingelegt) Softtouch Blenden fühlen sich an wie Tesafilm und sind nicht mehr sauber zu kriegen
Peripherie: zweckerfüllende Hardware

*Meine gewünschte Auswahl besteht aus:*
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
*Gesamt*: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Folgende Hardware möchte ich dann erweitern:*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define 7 Compact (dark tempered glass)
Peripherie: nicht nur zweckerfüllend, sondern auch Hand und Augen schmeichelnd

Ich würde mich riesig freuen die Hardware testen zu dürfen, meine Erfahrungen mit allen zu teilen und natürlich auch um eine positive Antwort 
Ich hoffe diesmal, dass das Glück auf meiner Seite ist und freue mich bis dahin auf eure Rückmeldung.

Liebe Grüße
Fabio


----------



## Uglyinside (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, das ist mal wieder eine super Sache die ihr hier startet.
Ich bin seit über 15 Jahren leidenschaftlicher Pc-Schrauber, zudem noch Hobbyfotograf & Gamer, daher kann ich immer eine schnelle Grafikkarte und genug Speicher gebrauchen.

Aktuell sieht mein System so aus:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Gigabyte X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING
XFX Radeon RX580 8GB
G.Skill 32GB DDR4 3200MHz
Anidees AI-CL-Cube

Ich würde mich sehr freuen folgende Teile zu gewinnen:
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## comminator (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PC Games Hardware Community,

ich werfe auch mal meine alte Möhre in den Lostopf.
Ich würde gerne mein altes Chieftec Mesh CG-01B-B zu neuem Leben erwecken.

Folgendes ist zur Zeit verbaut:
Gehäuse: Chieftec Mesh CG-01B-B
Netzteil: LC6550
Mainboard: Asus  P7H55-M PRO
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz
RAM: 4 GB DDR2
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210]
HDD1: Hitachi Ultrastar A7K1000 1TB
HDD2:  WL1500GSA6472B 1,5 TB
1x DVD Brenner
1x DVD Laufwerk

Weiter benutzen würde ich gerne das Gehäuse, die HDD's und die beiden DVD Laufwerke.

Über folgende Parts von PC Games Hardware wäre ich glücklich:
RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte) um für die neue CPU Generation von AMD ab November gewappnet zu sein. 
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT Gaming MX (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Noch von mir zu kaufen wären folgende Komponenten.
CPU Lüfter:
be quiet! Dark Rock TF 69,70 € sonst passt es nicht in mein Gehäuse. Die CPU Lüfter von PC Games Hardware sind zu hoch. 

Gehäuse Lüfter:
3x Cooltek Silent Fan 92 PWM 92x92x25mm 500-1800 U/min 19.6 dB(A) schwarz/weiß 6,41 €

CPU:
AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, 6C/12T, 3.60-4.20GHz, tray 121,37 € 

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## bcygan (25. Oktober 2020)

Eine schöne Aktion, die ihr euch da ausgedacht habt!

Mein jetziger PC sieht seit der letzten Modernisierung wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse: Fractal Define R6
Lüfter: 1 x 140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM + 2 x 140x140x25mm be quiet! Pure Wings 2
Mainboard: MSI B450M Mortar Max
Speicher: 500GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 + 4000GB WD Blue WD40EZRZ
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn EKL Brocken ECO Advanced
Hauptspeicher: 32GB (2x 16384MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200
Netzteil: 750W Seasonic PRIME GX-750
Grafikkarte: 8GB MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT MECH 8G OC DDR6 retail

Eigentlich schon sehr schön, aber die Grafikkarte gerät ab und an an ihre Grenzen und die SSD ist fast voll. Und unter Last könnte der Rechner auch ein wenig leiser sein. Daher verteile ich die 45 Punkte wie folgt:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sobald die Zen 3 CPUs verfügbar sind, möchte ich noch die CPU hochrüsten. Damit sollte dem Spielvergnügen auf absehbare Zeit nichts mehr im Wege stehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kojak1908 (25. Oktober 2020)

Auf den letzten Drücker und wiederverwendet Bilder.



Hallo. 
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle, erst einmal herzlichst,  für die wiederholte Möglichkeit der Chance
 auf diese tolle Aufrüstmöglichkeit, bedanken. 
Ich habe lange gebraucht um mich zu entscheiden. Fast zu lange. 
Das einzige, was schnell ging waren die Bilder, da sich seit dem letzten Jahr leider  nichts
an meinem Rechner verändert hat. 

 Meine derzeitige Konfiguration ist:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770
CPU-Lüfter: Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP
RAM: 2x8GB
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution XT 630W
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Raedon R9 380x Nitro (1Luefter defekt)
2x USB3 PCIe Karte von CSL mit Renesas Chipsatz
1xSATA3 PCIe Karte von CSL
WLAN: Asus-AC 68
Gehäuselüfter : 3x Silent Wings 2  ( eine Empfehlung von euch, anstatt der Pure Base)
Mainboard: Asrock H61 pro BTC

Hauptanwendungsgebiete sind neben den üblichen Schreib, Internet und Bild/Video - Aufgaben
noch die Videobearbeitung und Schnitt. Außerdem wird noch darauf gespielt. 
Derzeit Wasteland 2, SWTOR und das Moorhuhn ist auch noch dabei. 
Sowohl Cyberpunk 2077, Wasteland 3 als auch vieles aus dem Microsoft Gaming Pass
möchte ich auch noch zocken, weshalb ich und vor allem mein Equipment gepimt werden müssen. 


Ich habe mich für die Komponenten aus folgenden Gründen entschieden, bzw nicht entschieden:

Der Speicher, sowohl SSD als auch die RAM Riegel, ist leider nicht mit meinem Board verwendbar.  
Die Lüfter habe ich vor knapp über einem Jahr gewechselt und außerdem habe ich eines der Gehäuse gewählt 
Mit meinem CPU Kühler bin ich absolut zufrieden und außerdem hat ist auch hier ein frischer beQuiet Lüfter drauf 
Auch die Mainboards fallen, Mangels eines kompatiblen Prozessors, für mich aus 
Ich habe das beQuiet Dark Power Netzteil gewählt, da zum einen Modular und sehr effizient ist und zum anderen  mein Netzteil schon etlicher Arbeitsjahre geschultert

Die Radeon RX5700 XT habe ich gewählt da sie für meine Ansprüche genau richtig ist. Wahrscheinlich sogar mehr, aber  davon wollen wir garnicht erst anfangen. Außerdem ist sie PCIe 4.0. Da sie somit auf  meinem PCIe 3.0 Slot  betriebenw erden kann habe ich ihr den Vorzug gegenüber der GeForce RTX 2070 gegeben. 

Ich liebe mein Silent Base 800 Gehäuse mit Fenster, zumal es auch nicht sehr alte und gute Lüfter hat.  Es auszutauschen wäre absolut nicht nötig aber das Dark Base 700 ist schlicht der Hammer! 

Die gewählten Komponenten sind somit:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 45 (6 Punkte übrig)


----------



## QLRunXT (25. Oktober 2020)

Moin PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich für eure Pimp My Pc 2020 Aktion zur Umwandlung meines HTPC im ITX-Format in einen vollwertigen Gaming Pc bewerben.
Seit unser Büro-Zimmer durch Familienzuwachs eine neue Verwendung hat, nutzte ich bisher den kleinen Rechner
für zum Zocken im Wohnzimmer. Aufgrund des Aufstellortes musste er daher möglichst platzsparend sein.
Daher betreibe ich ein semi-passives System auf Basis eines i3 10100T (Arctic Alpine 12 Passive) und einer AsRock RX 5500 XT Challenger ITX (Zero Fan Mode).
Nach einer Umstrukturierung unseres Schlafzimmer ist nun endlich wieder Platz für einen vollwertigen Zockerplatz mit entsprechendem Rechner  . Da ich bisher aufgrund der ohnehin schon erhöhten Kosten der ITX Komponenten und der Notwendigkeit kleiner TDP Werte ein System mit angezogener Handbremse betreiben musste, würde ich jetzt gern wieder in die vollen gehen und einen Gamingrechner für aktuelle AAA-Titel nutzen wollen.
Dazu braucht das System als erstes mehr Luft zum Atmen und Platz für größere Komponenten in Form eines großen Tower-Gehäuses.
Mein bisheriges Mainboard ist ein ASUS ROG STRIX B460-I Gaming, welches ich günstig als Retoure-Ware ergattern konnte. Leider bietet es nicht die Möglichkeit, den RAM meines Systems vollauszunutzen, da nur der Standardtakt von 2666MHz des Prozessors unterstützt wird.
Auch eine NON-K Übertaktung fällt bisher aufgrund der semi-passiven Kühlung (aus Lautstärkegründen) und dem geringen Raumangebot aus.
Beides würde ich mit dem gewählten Z490 Mainboard nutzten, um die volle Power der CPU zu mobilisieren und so auch eine neue leistungsstärkere Grafikkarte zu befeuern. Dazu würde ich meinen Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH Edition aus meinem alten vorherigen Gaming PC wieder reaktivieren (siehe Foto). Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt käme dann auch ein CPU-Upgrade in Richtung Hexacore-K-CPU in Frage.
Damit auch genug Speicherplatz abseits meiner 250GB SAMSUNG 970 EVO SSD für die dann hoffentlich zahlreichen Spiele vorhanden sein wird, soll noch eine zweite 1TB SSD als weiteres Upgrade ins System wandern.

Ich würde mich daher freuen,  wenn der HTPC ITX Zwerg groß werden könnte und durch Pimp My Pc zum Gaming Riesen mutiert.

Hiernach meine volle Komponenten-Konfig sowie mein gewählter Aufrüstpfad:

Meine bisherige Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Core i3-10100T
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Rip Jaws V DDR4-3600  (2x 8GB, CL22, @2666MHz)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Alpine 12 Passive
Lüfter: 1 x be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 120mm PWM + 2x 60mm Revoltec externe Zusatzlüfter
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX B460-I Gaming
Grafikkarte: AsRock RX 5500 XT 8GB Challenger ITX
SSD: 1 x 250GB 970 EVO Plus
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q07B (GPU-Slot-MOD)

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

+  mein guter, alter Alpenföhn Brocken 2, natürlich in der PCGH Edition 

Beste Grüße


----------



## GrafVonRotz90 (25. Oktober 2020)

*> Grüß euch liebes PC-Games-Hardware-Team und Community < *​
Erstmal allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei „Pimp my PC 2020“ und besonders viel Gesundheit in der aktuellen Zeit, sowie auf ein sehr soziales Miteinander!

Vorab eine kurze Übersicht!

*Inhaltsverzeichnnis*

Vorworte
Süße Details meines „Schätzchens“
Geplante Neuanschaffungen
Pimp my PC 2020 – Wunschkonfiguration

*1. Vorworte*​
Als Information vorab! Mit der Verfassung des Beitrages habe ich mich zunehmend etwas zu sehr ausgelebt. Deswegen habe ich versucht eine ordentliche Übersicht einzuhalten und hoffe ihr verliert euch darin nicht. Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Lesen und sollte der ein oder andere insbesondere bei Nr. 3 „Geplante Neuanschaffungen“ Tipps haben, kann er mir gern ein Hinweis zukommen lassen.

*Kurze Historie:*
Als ein Ex-Konsolespieler wie Super Nintendo, GameCube, Playstation 1 bis 3 und so weiter bin ich dann 2010 komplett auf den Computer umgestiegen und daraufhin wurde Anfang 2011 die Lady zusammengestellt! … Ja es ist eine Sie! … Hierbei lag meine Priorität in einem dezenten hübsches Aussehen mit ordentlich was im Kopf! Keine dieser Make-Up-Tussi-PCs wo man sagt: „Sieht gut aus, kann aber nichts“!

*Mein PC heute:*
Heute ist Sie optisch noch in Ordnung, jedoch bei dem Thema „Leistung“ merkt man die Jahre und will nicht mehr so richtig. Sie hat halt immer mehr ihre typischen Alterserscheinungen bzw. Weh-Wehchen, die unter anderem in Form von bockigem nicht reagieren, gern mal Hitzewallungen oder sowas wie „Heute nicht - Hab Kopfschmerzen”, worauf sie sich in diesen Phasen häufiger schlafen legt. Die Fehlerquelle habe ich nie gefunden, da es selten vorkommt und ich dann kaum verwendbare Werte habe. Daraufhin wird ein kompletter Stromentzug gemacht und dann geht es meistens wieder. Sie ist eben launisch geworden und hier hilft dann auch keine Schönheitscreme mehr. Dazu kommt noch, dass vor einigen Monaten einer der vier RAM-Riegeln das zeitliche gesegnet hat und im Anschluss auch noch die Grafikkarte „GTX 960“ sich in den großen GPU-Himmel verabschiedete.

Hierzu habe ich Ihr eine schnelle Organspende in Form einer Asus RTX 2060 Super und spontan gleichzeitig einen 27 Zoll Bildschirm mit 144 Hz gespendet. Der Bildschirm hat mich im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgänger sehr begeistert und ließ gerade die actionreichen Spiele in einem anderen Licht erblicken. Jedoch war die Zufriedenheit nur von kurzer Dauer, denn die aktuellen Anforderungen der Spiele bei humanen Einstellungen, werden vom Prozessor öfters nur bedingt erfüllt und die FPS beim 144Hz Bildschirm werden nicht immer so zufriedenstellend gehalten. Zuvor habe ich die Leute immer belächelt, die sagten, dass man nach einem 144 Hz Bildschirm nicht mehr auf einen 60Hz spielen möchte! (Und habe dies immer eher als Schwätzerei gehalten). Im Nachhinein hatten diese Leute Recht und ich möchte es auch nicht mehr missen.

Aktuell weich ich gelegentlich auf mein Notebook „Asus G752VS“ mit GTX 1070 aus und klemme da den Monitor dran, was eben keine dauerhafte Lösung sein kann. Zudem wird das Notebook auf Grund des mobilen Einsatzes viel von meiner Freundin für ihre Arbeit und Projekte benötigt.

*Zum Einsatzgebiet:*
Das System wird sehr vielseitig genutzt. Wie oben schon erwähnt wird das System hauptsächlich fürs Zocken genutzt. Hier sind viele Genres vertreten, wie Simulations- oder Strategiespiele (wenn es mal entspannter sein soll), bis hin zu vielen Actionspielen in Form von Shooter. Ein weiteres Einsatzgebiet ist das Bearbeiten und Konvertieren von Videos im Hobbyrahmen. Hier würde ich mich gern mal wieder mehr mit diesem Thema auseinander setzen und später auch aus dem Spaß heraus an andere Themen wie das Streamen oder VR-Spiele herantrauen.

*Fazit:*
Mit Abwägung habe ich mich nach viel überlegen entschlossen, dass Schätzchen (nicht meine Freundin ) weg zu geben bzw. in den „Ruhestand“ zu schicken. Ein neues Schätzchen soll her!

Daraufhin habe ich erstmal unzählige Artikel gelesen, Videos geschaut, die Foren durchkämmt, Bewertungen analysiert etc. Auf der Grundlage habe ich dann die Informationen in einer Liste mit geplanten Komponenten zusammengestellt und folgendes als Plan festgelegt:

Priorität 1 (Details unter Nr. 3 „Geplante Neuanschaffungen“; Phase 1)
Es soll von gesparten Mitteln wieder ein neues solides Schätzchen aufgestellt werden, welches für viele Jahre dann wieder gute Dienste leistet

Priorität 2 (Details unter Nr. 3 „Geplante Neuanschaffungen“; Phase 2)
Im Laufe der Recherchen wurde das Interesse an eine Custom Wasserkühlung geweckt. Mit den Vorteilen wie OC, leisen Betrieb, Optik etc. sollte das System samt einer neuen Grafikkarte abgerundet werden! Jedoch soll erstmal Phase 1 stehen und kann ja dann mit Phase 2 jederzeit ergänzt werden.

Was ich aktuell besitze seht ihr im folgenden Abschnitt Nr. 2 „Süße Details meines Schätzchens“ sowie meine genauen Ziele in den zwei Phasen unter Nr. 3 „Geplante Neuanschaffungen“.


*2. Süße Details meines Schätzchens*​Wie ihr hier im Detail seht, werden hier (für die damaligen Verhältnisse) solide Bauteile genutzt und es konnten so ein paar gute Kompromisse eingegangen werden. Hier kommt man mit einigen Abstrichen doch ganz gut um die Runden, da man doch eine etwas modernere Hardware ergänzen konnte.

*Case: *Raidmax Viper GX mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower „Grün“
Das Model ist optisch noch annehmbar, jedoch ging der Glanz der damaligen Zeit verloren. Der wichtige Airflow zur Lautstärke ist für den heutigen Stand der Technik nicht wirklich gut. Neben der Tatsache, dass der obere 2. Frontlüfter kaum von vorne Luft bekommt (siehe Bild 6), müssen auch noch beide 120mm Frontlüfter durch den Gehäusekäfig der Speichermedien durchpusten(*). Das hat den Effekt, dass die Lautstärke ab der mittleren Drehzahl im Verhältnis zum Luftstrom exorbitant zunimmt. Zusätzlich zu der fehlenden Dämmung und den großzügigen Luftschlitzen an der Oberseite kommen die Geräusche sehr gut durch! Dies ist mir vorher nicht so aufgefallen, weil der PC unter dem Schreibtisch in der Ecke stand.

(*) Hier ist es so, als würdet ihr eure 5 Finger vor den Luftausgang des Lüfters halten.

*CPU: *Intel Core i7-2600
Was soll man groß hier sagen, was nicht schon im Forum etc. drin steht! Leider hab ich mich nicht für das bessere K-Model entschieden. Bis auf die mangelnde Leistung auf Grund des Alters, keine wirklichen großen Klagen.

Hierzu verweise ich jedoch auf zwei interessante Beiträge von PCGH bezüglich Leistung alter Prozessoren zu „heutigen Zeit“.

„Intel Core i7-2600K im Jahr 2018“ wie der Titel verrät, aus 2018
„Core i7-2600K OC gegen i7-9700K und i7-7700K: “ Was leistet Sandy Bridge heute als Gaming-Prozessor?“ aus dem Jahr 2019

*CPU-Kühler: *Öhhhmmm, Marke sowie Model unbekannt!
Hier gibt es ebenfalls kaum was zu sagen! Es ist eben ein Lüfter (80mm) dran, der mal ausgetauscht wurde und läuft eben vor sich hin. Ein neuer Kühler hatte damals keinen wirklichen Unterschied gebracht und deswegen den Alten drauf gelassen.

*Motherboard: *Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
Das ist leider nicht mehr das 1. Board, da es mir vor einigen Jahren schon kaputt gegangen ist. Bei der Suche nach einem neuen Board habe ich dieses Model erneut nur mit den Versandkosten, gebraucht bekommen.

Das Board hatte zum damaligen Zeitpunkt ausreichend Anschlüsse und ansonsten wenige Probleme bereitet! Jedoch ist es eben wie alles andere nicht mehr Up-To-Date.

*Arbeitsspeicher:* 12 GB
2x Corsair 666.7 MHz (DDR3-1333 / PC3-10600) 4 GB
1x Samsung 800.0 MHz (DDR3-1600 / PC3-12800) 4 GB

Ja, dies geht besser und optimaler. Wir reden hier von DDR3 und wer steckt da noch Geld rein. Nach dem Defekt eines Riegels habe ich ihn einfach nicht mehr ersetzt.

*Grafikkarte: *ASUS DUAL RTX 2060 SUPER OC 8GB
Hier war eine anständige Leistung mit mind. 8 GB zu einem vernünftigen Preis mein Ziel! Dies habe ich in dieser Grafikkarte gefunden und in Sachen Preis-Leistung zu einem super Kurs geschossen! Da hatte sich das Thema 2070 Super oder ggf. doch 2080 Super schnell erledigt gehabt. Da habe ich mir gesagt, man kann sie später immer noch tauschen und zur der vorherigen GTX 960 hat sie immer noch eine gute Leistungssteigerung.

*Bildschirm(e):*
Asus VE248H - 24 Zoll, FHD, 60Hz, 2ms
Samsung C27FG73 - 27 Zoll, FHD, 144 Hz, 1ms)

Der neue Bildschirm ist jetzt auch keiner der High-End Bildschirme auf dem Markt, jedoch merkt man doch dass die Qualität auch hier eine andere ist, als mit dem alten Bildschirm. Die Farben sind schöner und beim Zocken sieht man auch bei Bewegungen vieles mehr. Jetzt dient der 24-Zöller als zweiter Bildschirm und dazu kommt noch, dass der neue Bildschirm individuell verstellt werden kann. Ich merke, dass die Kombination aus allem für die Augen sehr viel angenehmer ist.

*Festplatte(n):*
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB
Western Digital WD10EZEX-00WN4A0 1 TB

Die klassische Konfiguration der Festplatten (1. SSD und 2. HDD) findet man auch hier. Die SSD hat wie bei jedem System auch meinem System nochmal ordentlich Feuer gegeben, jedoch ist die Speichermenge unterdimensioniert.

*Netzteil: *be quiet! System Power 8 - 500W
Das Netzteil ist sehr solide und hat reichliche Anschlüsse, was aber auch ein Problem ist. Die Anzahl an Kabel muss irgendwo hin und es ist eben kein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement. Somit muss man die Kabel noch klassisch im Boden irgendwie halbwegs vernünftig verstauen.

*Sonstiges: *
div. 120mm Lüfter in Grün sowie be quiet! Silent Wing 2,
LCD Lüftersteuerung & Temperaturanzeige (5,25 Zoll) 4 Slots für Lüfter
(1. Slot Frontlüfter, der obere / 2. Slot Toplüfter, Frontnähe / 3. FREI / 4. Lüfter hinten "Siehe Bild 4 & 5")

Die grünen Lüfter untermalen die Optik des Gehäuses und mit der LCD Lüftersteuerung kann ich Lautstärke und Kühlung an Hand der aktuellen Bedürfnisse steuern. Echt praktisch so ein Teil, jedoch muss hier manuell gesteuert werden!


*3. Geplante Neuanschaffungen*​Grundsätzlich steht die Planung welche Komponenten geholt werden sollen. Jedoch gibt es bei manchen Teilen mehrere Möglichkeiten, die ich dann ebenfalls angegeben habe und mich im Laufe der Zeit für ein genaues entscheiden werde.

Auf Grundlage der aktuellen Forschungen, Bedürfnissen und Budget habe ich folgende Auswahl für das „neue Schätzchen“ getroffen. So soll das „neue Schätzchen“, wie bereits erwähnt, eine solide Grundlage bieten und für die Zukunft gut gewaffnet sein. Sie soll die neuste Technik unterstützen und das neue System soll viel leiser bei gleichzeitigem besseren Airflow sein. Zum Abrunden der Sache kommt ein neues invertierbares Gehäuse, wozu sich dann eine größere Investition in der Optik lohnt. Hierzu gibt es zwei Phasen!


* >> PHASE 1 <<*​*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 801 oder ggf. 802 (Erscheinungsdatum Nov. 2020)
Hier wird auf ein großes und invertierbares Gehäuse geachtet, da das System links stehen wird und mit der späteren Wasserkühlung genügend Platz haben muss. Auf Grund der Flexibilität und der hochwertigen Verarbeitung kann man das Gehäuse auch lange nutzen und jederzeit wieder an die Bedürfnisse anpassen. Dazu geht man hier eine Steigerung des Airflows mit gleichzeitiger Geräuschreduzierung ein und mit der intergierten Lüftersteuerung wird die lästige manuelle Anpassungen nicht mehr notwendig sein.

*Prozessor:* AMD 9 5900X; ggf. doch AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
Der neuer Prozessor soll sehr zukunftssicher und flexibel in allen Anwendungen zu einem sehr guten Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis stehen. Hier wird man die nächsten Jahre genug Potenzial haben, um meine Einsatzgebiete vollständig zu erfüllen. Die Entscheidung fällt mit der Marktentwicklung der neuen Generation.

*Mainboard:* MSI MEG X570 Unify / ASUS ROG Strix X570-F Gaming oder gleichwertigen B550
Die Boards unterstützen die neuen Prozessoren mit einer guten Möglichkeit zu übertakten. Alle haben eine sehr gute Kühleigenschaft und bieten alles an Anschlüssen, die man für die heutigen und späteren Verwendungen benötigt. Insbesondere ein Frontanschluss in Form eines USB Typ C, ist für die Zukunft schon direkt vorhanden.

*Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB
Dieser Arbeitsspeicher ist einer der begehrtesten Speicher und wird viel gekauft. Der Speicher bietet eine solide Leistung, zusammen mit einer guten RGB-Beleuchtung, welchen ich ja auf Grund der neuen Hülle nuten kann und womit man etwas für die Optik tut

*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 750W
Ein Netzteil, welches nicht nur effizienter ist sondern auch der Grafikkarte in Spee genügend Saft verteilen kann. Dazu kommt mit dem Kabelmanagement viel mehr Potenzial für ein aufgeräumten Gehäuse und in der Gehäuseabdeckung ist mehr Platz mögliche Pumpen und ähnliches, um meine Wasserkühlung zu verwirklichen. Darüber hinaus ist die Leistung des Netzteiles für die zukünftige Grafikkarte ausreichend.

*SSD: *Corsair Force Series Gen.4 PCIe MP600 2TB, M.2
Der Fehler mit dem geringen SSD-Speicher soll nicht nochmal passieren und hier wird direkt eine zwei Terabyte das System beglücken. Hier kann man prassen und ihre Vorteile bei den aktuellen Anwendungen zum Einsatz bringen.

*Sonstiges:* ASUS ROG Addressable LED Strip 60cm
Für die Optik werden die RGB-Strips ins Spiel gebracht und sollen die Beleuchtung des PCs erweitern.

*Kühler (allgemein):*
be quiet! Shadow Rock 3 bzw. be quiet! Pure Loop 360mm bis später mit Phase 2 die Wasserkühlung kommt.

Wasserkühlung auf eine 2060 Super macht kein Sinn und dann sollte es schon eine aus der Oberklasse sein. (Weiteres unter „Grafikkarte“)



*>> PHASE 2 <<*​Auf Grund geringer vorhandener Mittel durch die Pandemie steht Phase 2 - der Operation „neues Schätzchen“ - erst später an, wenn die Lage sich beruhigt hat. (Geplant Mitte 2021)

 Folgende Änderungen würden in Phase 2 vorgenommen werden:

* Grafikkarte: *ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3080 / MSI GeForce RTX 3080 oder ggf. Nachfolger

*Kühlung:* Custom Wasserkühlung
Um euch ein weiteren langen Text zu sparen, habe ich mal eine Liste der aktuell geplanten Komponenten über folgenden Link (Klick mich) erstellt.

Ich habe zu diesem Thema wenig Berührungspunkte und arbeite mich gerade durch, wodurch die Liste im Laufe der Zeit gern mal geändert wird.


*4. Pimp my PC 2020 – Wunschkonfiguration*​Die Auswahl wurde auf Grundlage meiner unter Abschnitt 3 „Geplante Neuanschaffungen – Phase 1“ angesprochenen Beschreibung in der jeweiligen Kategorie getroffen. Darum verzichte ich jetzt auf eine große Beschreibung der einzelnen Komponenten, warum ich diese gewählt habe.

*SSD: *Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
*Netzteil: *Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler: *Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set: *3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Gehäuse: *Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard: *MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
*Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Bei einem Gewinn würde ich grundsätzlich die Hardware selbst bauen, da es eines der schönsten Arbeiten ist. Auf Anfrage durch PC-Games-Hardware bin ich sehr gerne gewillt, das neue System durch das PCGH-Team aufbauen zu lassen und würde dann auch die Hardware in Eigenleistung zukommen lassen.

Ein großer Dank an das PCGH-Team, die sich jedes Jahr die Mühe machen Sponsoren zu finden und mit der Auswertung der Vielzahl von schönen Beiträgen auch noch eine Entscheidung treffen müssen. Dies Jahr schließe ich mich gerne an und versuche ebenfalls mein Glück.



Bedanke mich im Namen meiner ganzen Familie (Nein, war Spaß mit Familie! ) für das Lesen meine Beitrages und wünsche euch einen weitere schönen Tag! 


Gruß euer GrafVonRotz90! Habe euch Lieb


----------



## Gast1673305803 (25. Oktober 2020)

Wie immer ne geile Aktion von euch liebes PCGH-Team!

Mein bisheriges System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
be!quiet PP11 500W CM
MSI B360 Gaming Plus
16GB G.Skill Aegis
Intel i5 8400 @ Ben Nevis
Asus GTX 1060 6GB
WD Black SN750 250GB
Crucial MX500 500GB


Die folgenden Komponenten wären meine erste Wahl, um in näherer Zukunft endlich mal ein Upgrade auf wqhd oder sogar 4k zu wagen.

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet 500DX Black (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## dr_ulkram (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH! Als (unregelmäßiger) Leser seit der ersten Stunde sage ich Danke für die unzähligen Praxistipps und fundierten Testberichte - und natürlich jetzt für diese tolle Gewinnaktion.

Im Zuge des Corona-Lockdowns habe ich meinem Sohn fürs Home-Schooling (und gelegentliche Spielchen) Ende März dieses Jahres den folgenden Rechner zusammengebaut:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (boxed)
GPU: XFX Radeon RX 570 RS 8GB
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro VDH-Max
Speicher:  Patriot Viper 4 Blackout Kit 16GB-3200-16-18-18-36
SSD:  Kingston A2000 1TB, M.2 NVMe
Netzteil: 500W EVGA ATX 2.3 80 PLUS
Lüfter: 2x Xilence XPF120
Monitor (BenQ GW2480), Gehäuse (LC-Power ATX-Tower inkl. Xilence-80mm-Lüfter), Tastatur (Microsoft Natural 4000) und Maus (noname) wurden vom alten Low-Budget-Officerechner übernommen.

Inzwischen habe ich auch wieder Blut geleckt und schiele neidisch auf die Nvidia-RTX-Fraktion. Daher unser Wunsch-Upgrade:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 700 Watt (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Beste Grüße

dr_u




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draysus (25. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend wertes PC-Games-Hardware-Forum!

hiermit melde ich meinen PC für das pimp-my-PC-Gewinnspiel an.

*Aktuelle Komponenten:*

ASUS P8Z77-V Pro *(Mainboard)*
Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 *(CPU)*
Thermalright True Spirit 140 BW *(CPU Cooler)*
16GB TeamGroup Xtreem Vulcan DDR3-1600 DIMM Cl10 Dual Kit *(RAM)*
Samsung SH-224BB DVD-RW (DVD-Drive)
128GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5" *(SSD)*
Crucial MX500 2TB *(SSD) (brandneu, yaey!)*
SEAGATE Barracuda st3000dm008-2dm166 3TB *(HDD)*
680 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold *(Power Supply)*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080TI* (GPU)


Wunschkomponenten von der Aktionsseite:

RAM:* Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 _(8 Punkte)_
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt_ (10 Punkte)_
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 _(4 Punkte)_
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 (120 oder 140 mm) _(2 Punkte)_
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Dark Base 700 _(8 Punkte)_
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MEG X570 Unify _(13 Punkte)_

*Gesamt:* 45 Punkte von 45 _(0 Punkte übrig)_



Auch wenn ich (wie erwartet) nicht gewinnen sollte, lasse ich es mir nicht nehmen, hier noch ein paar Sätze über meinen Rechner zu verlieren:

Ich bin recht stolz auf mein Setup, denn ich habe ihn damals (2012) von meinem ersten, selbsterarbeitetem Gehalt, was ich als Azubi bekam und angespart hatte, gekauft. Damals war es noch eine GTX 670 und nur eine zusätzliche HDD (die mittlerweile den Geist aufgegeben hat) zur 840 Pro (Systemfestplatte).
Nun, mein persönlicher Fortschritt im Leben, bestand geldtechnisch aus einem Rückschritt, denn momentan bin ich ein armer Student. (xD)

Das Netzteil ist etwas überdimensionalisiert, weil ich damals glaubte, ich sei grafiktechnisch zukunftsorientiert, (und ich bin ein Grafik-Verrückter zugegeben) wenn ich auf die SLI-Technik von Nvidia vertraue und nach ein paar Jahren einfach die gleiche Grafikkarte nachkaufe und im SLI-Modus betreibe. Ziemlich geniale Idee oder?
Ja schon, leider wissen wir alle, dass SLI nicht der heilige Gral der Grafikwelt wurde und die Option viel ins Wasser.

Ich hatte immer etwas beiseite gelegt für neue Komponenten und letztes Jahr entschloß ich mich dazu eine neue Karte zu holen. Zum Glück konnte eine günstige 1080 TI ergattern und dachte dann endlich, ich sei auf der sicheren Seite, was Grafikleistung in Zukunft angeht. Doch mit einem stechen in Brust musste ich feststellen, dass ich nichtmal das Spiel Fallen Order ohne Ruckler spielen konnte! Als Star-Wars-Fan eine echte Enttäuschung.
Mir ist klar, dass das Spiel sehr schlampig programmiert wurde und vor Fehlern strotzt, aber für ein flüssiges Spieleerlebnis eine zusätzliche Anwendung (Low-Specs) herunterladen
zu müssen, ist eine Beledigung für meine 1080TI!

Voller Scham musste ich einsehen, dass der Flaschenhals in meinem Rechner die in die Jahre gekommene CPU ist, die immer mehr an ihre Grenzen gerät. Leider bringt ein Upgrade auf diesem Sockel nichts mehr, die Konsequenzen sind: Ein neues Motherboard muss her und mit ihm auch die neue CPU, besserer RAM, das Netzteil würde ich auch austauschen, einfach aus Sicherheit, wer weiß wie viel Staub sich in dem aktuellem verfangen hat. Und zu guter Letzt das Gehäuse, mein jetztiges gefällt mir nicht, da es keine Möglichkeit des Kabelmangement gibt.  

Also muss quasi ein komplett neuer Unterbau für meine 1080TI her.
So ein Upgrade kurz vor Cyberpunk wäre perfekt! Die MX500 habe ich mir schon extra dafür angeschafft.
Lasst mich also gewinnen, ich würde mir natürlich noch eine passende CPU selbst dazu kaufen um für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet zu sein. 

Cheers!
Euer, Draysus


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (25. Oktober 2020)

Anfang des Jahres hatte ich meinen PC mit dem damals zur Verfügung stehenden Budget aufgerüstet, um vom alten Intel 3770K zurückzukehren zu AMD. Herausgekommen ist folgender Aufbau:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Trident Z 2x16GB, DDR4-3600, CL17-19-19-39
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce GTX 1070 Gamerock
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus GX-550
Gehäuse: Sharkoon M25-W
Bildschirm: Dell UP2516D
Soundkarte: Yamaha AG06, Creative X-Fi HD
Festplatten: Crucial MX300 750 GB + Crucial MX500 2 TB

Dabei musste ich hauptsächlich aus finanziellen Gründen zwei Kompromisse eingehen:

- Das Mainboard sollte auf jeden Fall über den X570-Chipsatz verfügen. Die Preise waren allerdings noch sehr hoch und auch aus zeitlichen Gründen bin ich bei einem günstigen MSI Gaming Plus gelandet, bei dem ich auf WiFi und Bluetooth verzichten muss. Zur Überbrückung kommen bei Bedarf zwei alte USB-Adapter zum Einsatz, die entsprechend Platz einnehmen.

- Grafikkarten, die einen sinnvollen Leistungssprung gegenüber der bisherigen Geforce GTX 1070 bieten, passten Anfang des Jahres nicht ins Budget, weswegen die 1070 noch eine Ehrenrunde drehen musste. Sie sollte zwar zwischenzeitlich von einer spontan gebraucht gekauften 2070 beerbt werden, aber aufgrund eines Defekts muss die 1070 nun weiterhin ihre Ehrenrunde drehen. Ob die 2070 noch als Garantiefall gezählt wird ist unklar; das Geld ist vielleicht auch einfach pfutsch.

Der verbaute Ryzen 7 3700X hat Besseres verdient. Da ich bevorzugt in WQHD spiele und in Zukunft gerne auf 144 Hz oder UHD aufsteigen würde, braucht es in erster Linie mehr Grafikleistung. Daher will ich im Rahmen von „Pimp my PC“ einen relativ simplen Aufrüstpfad beschreiten:

- Für 13 Punkte wird das MSI Gaming Plus durch das MSI MEG X570 Unify ersetzt. Damit wird eine solidere Basis für die Zukunft geschaffen und ein Mainboard mit dem ursprünglich geplanten Funktionsumfang verbaut.

- Für 32 Punkte wird die altehrwürdige 1070 gegen die moderne MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC ausgetauscht. Spiele wie auch Folding@Home werden sich über den deutlichen Leistungssprung freuen. Auch nicht ganz unwichtig: Die Ventus blinkt nicht bunt vor sich hin, sondern bleibt schlicht und passt damit auch ins optische Schema des PCs. (Aufmerksame Augen sehen, dass meiner 1070 der LED-Stecker gezogen wurde; wäre die Beleuchtung wenigstens nicht grün...)

Damit bildet der Rechner endlich das runde Paket, das er schon länger sein sollte.

Bastelfreudige Grüße vom
SchwarzenQuader


----------



## Atomzeus (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
mit Interesse habe ich die letzten Jahre "Pimp my PC" verfolgt und dieses Jahr beschlossen: da mach ich mit. Und so folgten tagelange Recherchen, die nun, kurz vor knapp, abgeschlossen sind. Bevor ich aber zu meiner aktuellen Konfiguration und den ausgewählten Produkten komme, wünsche ich allen viel Glück und bedanke mich bei dem Team von PCGH und den Aktionspartnern für das Gewinnspiel.

*Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:*

CPU: Intel Core i3 4170
CPU Kühler: BeQuiet Shadow Rock TF 2
RAM: 2x4 GB
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB + Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB
Mainboard: AsRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (ATX)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB (Lager defekt)
Gehäuse: Jonsbo C5
Netzteil: Corsair RM650x
Gehäuselüfter: 4x Corsair LL120 RGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was muss weshalb gepimpt werden?*

Homeoffice hat es in meinen Alltag geschafft. Nach kürzlich stattgefundenen Umzug, um ein extra Arbeitszimmer vorzuhalten, ist auch mein betagter Rechner in ein schickes Jonsbo C5 Gehäuse umgezogen. So findet der PC seinen Platz auf meinem neuen Arbeitstisch und ist schön anzuschauen, aber zu laut.
Schuld sind die Lager der Sapphire RX 470, welche bei geringen Umdrehungen eine unangenehme Geräuschquelle sind. Als Gelegenheitsspieler mit Faible für Echtzeitstrategiespiele in FullHD Auflösung ist die Leistung der Sapphire RX 470 stets ausreichend für mich gewesen. Daher wähle ich als Ersatz die MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC.
So ausreichend die GPU-Leistung sich anfühlt, so unterirdisch die Performance der CPU. Die 2 Kerne sind im Arbeitsalltag und beim Spielen nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig. Daher werde ich mir eine CPU von AMD mit mindestens 6 Kernen zulegen. Ob dies ein Ryzen 5 5600X wird, bestimmt die Verfügbarkeit und Preislage der nächsten Wochen.  Als Unterbau wähle ich das MSI MEG X570 Unify mit 2x16GB DDR4-3600 Adata XPG Spectrix D50. Für einen besseren Luftstrom im Gehäuse und Kühlung der CPU tausche ich meinen Top Blow Kühler von BeQuiet gegen den Tower Kühler Shadow Rock 3 von selbiger Firma.
Und da meine zwei SSD mit zusammen knapp 1TB Speicher ständig voll sind und ich immer wieder gezwungen bin, das ein oder andere Spiel erstmal wieder zu deinstallieren, passen zusätzlich 2 TB in Form der Adata XPG Spectrix S40G sehr gut dazu.

*Meine ausgewählten Produkte:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 3 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT Mech 8G OC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## K-Means (25. Oktober 2020)

Moin an die PCGH-Crew,

ich finde es gut, dass ihr auch in der aktuell schwierigen Phase weiterhin eure Pimp My PC-Aktion veranstaltet. Daumen hoch dafür 

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700X 
Mainboard: ASRock Taichi X370
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 16 GB DDR4 3200 MHz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon RX VEGA 56 8 GB
SSD: Samsung 970 EVO NVME 250 GB
HDD: WD Blue 3 TB
Laufwerk: Generic DVD-Reader
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600
Netzteil: Seasonic 650 W
Monitor: Acer XFHUA270 (27 Zoll, 144 Hz, WQHD)

Meine Auswahl:


RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 1 TB (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe meinen PC Ende 2017 mit Hilfe der PCGH gebaut und bin seitdem weitestgehend zufrieden mit ihm. Mein 1700X besitzt unter meinem Dark Rock gut Spielraum für Overclocking und auch mit meiner Vega 56 habe ich einiges an Spielstunden verbracht.  Aber leider zeigen sich nach drei Jahren doch erste Ermüdungserscheinungen. So ist meine Vega im neuen Flight Simulator 2020 unter hohen Einstellungen gut belastet und hat Probleme mit dem Acer-Monitor (WQHD @144Hz) wirklich mitzuhalten.  
Ich habe mich deswegen für ein Upgrade der Vega 56 auf eine RTX 3070 entschieden. Einerseits mit weinenden Auge (bin ich doch eigentlich ein zufriedener AMD-Kunde), andererseits aber mit großen Hoffnungen an DLSS und das deutliche Extra an Leistung (was ich Nvidia dann doch anrechnen muss). Umgarnt wird das Paket mit einem Upgrade meines RAMs auf 32 GB und einer neuen 1 TB SSD. Das RAM-Upgrade, weil mich mein bisheriger Arbeitsspeicher Ende 2017 ein kleines Vermögen gekostet hat, und die SSD, um große Spiele nicht länger auf meine HDD auslagern zu müssen.
Selbstständig werde ich meinen 1700X übertakten, um CPU-seitig noch mehr Leistung rauszuholen. Ich denke, dass das soweit ein sinnvolles Update des Systems für die nächsten Jahre darstellt.

Gruß und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## LahmeMuehle (25. Oktober 2020)

Heyho, ich nochmal, ein Kumpel wollte bei eurem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen und hat sich auch echt Mühe gegeben, aber er hatte sich noch nicht hier registriert und nun geht das leider nicht mehr, er würde sich morgen sofort einen account erstellen. Vllt könnt Ihr ja ein Auge zudrücken und euch trotzdem seinen Beitrag hier bei mir durchlesen un dihn mit in eure Gewinnspiel einbeziehen. <3  Grüße, Heiko

Hallo zusammen,



hier erst einmal die Hard Facts



*Mein derzeitiges Setup:*



CPU: Intel Core i5-3470 (LGA 1155)

RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury C10 DDR3-1866 Mhz 2x8GB
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-M
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 660 Ti
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro rev. 2 (+ 5 x Arctic Cooling Arctic F12)
Speicher: 1 SSD und 2 HDD

[Samsung 850 Evo 500GB; WD Blue 1TB (2012); Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB]

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430 (ATX + microATX kompatibel)





*Was ich haben wollen würde:*



RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200 (7 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)



*Ziel Setup:*

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3200
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio


CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro rev. 2 (+ 5 x Arctic Cooling Arctic F12)
Speicher: 1 SSD und 2 HDD

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430 (ATX + microATX kompatibel)

CPU : *AMD Ryzen 5 3600*


Ihr entscheidet also zu einem gewissen Teil subjektiv wer gewinnt, dass erlaubt euch einen Spielraum wo ihr z.B. auch eure eigenen Vorstellungen nachgehen könnt (wenn meine Vorstellung, die leicht romatische Anteile haben kann, so stimmt). Es ist aber auch mehr Arbeit (als beim Losverfahren). Naja von nix kommt nix, also kommen wir mal zu mir xD.

Ich habe erst seit ca. 2 Monaten den Skill: PC-Selbst-Zusammenbauen auf einen mitteilungswerten Nivea. Mein derzeitiges Setup was ich seit 2012 habe (hab mal Ram und Festplatte ausgetauscht), zeigt langsam sein alter und da kommt ihr ins Spiel .

Seit längeren bin ich bei spielen wie Witcher 3 und Kingdom come: Deliverance sehr neugierig wie und wo ich Performance einspaaren und am PC noch welche rausholen kann. Ich muss aber sagen, dass langsam eine Grenze erreicht welche die Motivation erzeugt sich zu upgraden. Ich suche nicht zwangsläufig high end Komponenten sondern eher ein attraktives Price/Performance Verhältnis unter den Top 40%?! Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich mir einen *Ryzen 5 3600 als CPU* rausgesucht habe. Diese würde ich dann kaufen wenn mir eure angebotenen Teile zu Verfügung stehen sollten 😊.

Die Teile die ich über euren Punkte Rechner bekommen könnte puls die, die ich habe, erreichen für mich das beste Zielsetup was ich sehen kann. Obwohl bei meiner Auswahl auch noch Investition in die Zukunft nicht ganz vernachlässigt wird, vor allem in eurem angebotenen Ram (2*16) und im Netzteil (850 Watt) sehe ich derzeit eher einen geringen nutzten aber auf lange Sicht großen.

Einer meiner Mitbewohner sucht auch noch einen neuen PC und hat selbst nicht große Anforderungen. Mit meinen derzeitigen Teilen welche ich nicht mehr in meinen Zielsetup brauche kann ich mit seinen Gehäuse und Teile die sich bei mir angesammelt haben, noch einen kleinen aber feinen PC zusammenbasteln.



Danke für eure Zeit. Viel Spaß beim zusammen suchen der Gewinner und evt. anfallende Diskussionen.



LG Olaf


----------



## DJPX (25. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,
Ich finde es toll, dass ihr trotz Corona so eine schöne Aktion startet.
Ich warte nun schon seit fast 4 Jahren darauf endlich eine gescheite Grafikkarte bei mir einbauen zu können aber die letzten Jahren sind die Grafikkarten einfach nicht wirklich interessant gewesen. Anderst gesagt sie waren einfach zu teuer seis durch Mininghype oder durch die hohen RTX Preise. Naturlich wollte ich mir da auch keine Mittelklasse GPU holen da ich ein begesterter Raytracing Fan bin leider hatte ich bis her nur in der Uni die Möglichkeit kurz in einem Projekt diese Technologie einzusetzen ( ca 1 Jahr her). Nun da ich immer noch an diesem Thema interessiert bin und auch noch richtig gehyped auf Cyberpunk bin würde ich dies natürlich auch gerne mit einem ebenwürdingen Rig begegnen.

Ich bin ein begesteter Schrauber, Löter der auch gerne embedded Geräte baut und programmiert (viel mit ESP 32 und Raspberry PI) . Am liebsten baue ich aber immer noch PCs welhalb ich mittlerweile für fast alle in meinem Bekannten/Freundeskreis PCs zusammen stellen und oder zusammen bauen darf. (Da ist von Lowend bis zu Highend alles dabei)

Ich wollte ich könnte meinen aktuellen PC vorstellen leider ist dies nicht mehr kompett möglich da dieser, vermutch durch eine Überspannung beschädigt worden ist.
Mein eigentlicher PC bestand aus:

Prozessor
    Ryzen 1700 @ 4 GHz

Grafikkarte
    RX 480

Arbeitsspeicher
    32 GB G.Skill RipJaws V @3200MHz

Mainboard
    Asus Prime X370-A

Gehäuse
    VERSA C23 TG RGB EDITION BLACK

Netzteil
    be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4

Festplatte(n)
    Samsung evo 840 500 GB,
    Toshiba 128 GB NVME SSD,
    Samsung HDD 750 GB,
    Samsung SSD 840 Series 500 GB,
    Hitachi HUA723020ALA641 2 TB

CPU Kühler:
    Noctua NH-D15

Deshalb habe ich gerade nur aus meinen Ersatzteilen einen PC zusammen bauen können:

Prozessor
    Ryzen 1700

Grafikkarte
    RX 480 (Undervolted)

Arbeitsspeicher
    32 GB G.Skill RipJaws V @3200MHz

Mainboard
    Asus Prime B350

Gehäuse
    Antec P101 Silent Midi-Tower

Netzteil
    be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W ATX 2.4

Festplatte(n)
    Samsung evo 840 500 GB,
    Samsung HDD 750 GB,
    Samsung SSD 840 Series 500 GB



Da ich durch Testers Keepers ein MPG Z490 GAMING CARBON WIFI würde ich dies in meinem neuen PC verbauen wodurch mein neuer PC folgende Daten haben soll:

Prozessor
    Intel i7 10700K ( wird zusätzlich gekauft)

Grafikkarte
    RTX 3080 ( Durch Pimp my PC)

Arbeitsspeicher
    32 GB G.Skill RipJaws V @3200MHz

Mainboard
    MPG Z490 GAMING CARBON WIF

Gehäuse
    VERSA C23 TG RGB EDITION BLACK oder Antec P101 Silent Midi-Tower je nachdem welches besser passt) + die Gehäuse Lüfter aus Pimp my PC

Netzteil
    noch ausstehend da ein stärkeres Netzteil benötigt wird

Festplatte(n)
    Toshiba 128 GB NVME SSD,
    Samsung evo 840 500 GB,
    Samsung SSD 840 Series 500 GB,
    Samsung 860 EVO 1 TB,
    WD3000F9YZ 3TB

CPU Kühler:
    Noctua NH-D15


Die gewählten Komponenten:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## #harti# (25. Oktober 2020)

Auch von mir  ein herzliches Dankeschön für euer Gewinnspiel. 

So, da es schon spät ist, direkt zu den aktuellen Komponenten:

- Ryzen 2700x (zum Übergang)
- MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI
- 500 GB Samsung 970 Evo
- Enermax 700 Watt Netzteil (zum Übergang)
- ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 64 Gaming (zum Übergang)
- G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34
- be quiet! Pure Base 500 grau


Mein Wunsch:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 140 mm (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10G (42 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)


Geplante Aufrüstung:

- Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt
oder
- Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt

- 1 TB NVME Platte mit PCIE Gen. 4, ich weiß aber noch nicht welche
- AMD Ryzen 5900x

Rein von der Leistung wäre es dann schon ein richtiges Geschoss.


----------



## GamingAiming (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team und an alle aus der Community,
schön, dass es dieses Event auch dieses Jahr wieder gibt. Letztes Jahr ist Pimp my Pc leider an mir vorbei gegangen aber zum Glück habe ich es dieses Mal mitbekommen.
Mein Pc ist vor Allem darauf ausgelegt, möglichst leise zu sein. Leider habe ich beim Zusammenbauen "nur" in einen Alpenföhn Ben Nevis investiert, der mir aber beim Overclocking zu laut wird. Eine Wasserkühlung wäre da deutlich besser geeignet und lässt auch noch Platz für ein Upgrade auf die neue Ryzen 5000 Generation.
Nach nun über 2 Jahren wird es außerdem mal wieder Zeit für eine neue Grafikkarte. Mit einer 5700XT sollte mein Pc für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet sein. Passend dazu soll es ein neues Netzteil mit 850 Watt und mehr RAM geben.

Mein Setup:
Ryzen 5 2600X
Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Asus TUF B450-Plus
Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ mit PCI-e riser cable
16 GiB Corsair DDR4-3200 RAM im dual channel modus
2x Seagate 2 TB HDD
Corsair 550 Watt Netzteil TX550M
3x Alpenföhn 140 mm Lüfter + 1x 120 mm
Thermaltake Core X31 (Tempered Glass Edition) Gehäuse
LG BD Rewriter Laufwerk

Meine Wunschliste sieht so aus:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power PPro 11 850 Watt (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Loop 280 mm (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 45 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe natürlich ,dass ich mit eurer Hilfe meinen Pc aufrüsten und meine Erfahrungen mit der Community teilen kann!
Allen hier viel Glück 
Ron


----------



## JohnLuhno79 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

vielen Dank für diese super Aktion. Das wäre die ideale Gelegenheit meinen i7-4790K in seinen wohl verdienten Ruhestand zu schicken und meine GTX 1080ti von Ihrem gegenwärtigen Flaschenhals zu befreien. Mit einer neuen Ryzen 9 5900X Plattform sollte ich dann wieder für mindestens sechs Jahre für alle Eventualitäten gut gerüstet sein. Damit könnte ich erst einmal wunderbar in WQHD weiterspielen und ganz entspannt abwarten, was in 2021 noch so alles an Grafikkarten auf den Markt kommt.

Aktuelles System:

CPU: i7-4790K
RAM: 16GB DDR3-2400
MB: MSI Z97 GAMING 7
GPU: GTX 1080 ti
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Broken 2
SSD: Crucial M550 SSD 1TB 2,5" SATA
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E10-CM 500W
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 330R Midi-Tower
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 140mm Silent Wings 2 vorne und 1x 120mm hinten
Monitor: 27" WQHD G-Sync, Asus ROG Swift PG278Q

Ausgewählte Produkte:

RAM: Adata XPG Spectrix D50 2× 16 GiB DDR4-3600 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Adata XPG Spectrix S40G 2 TB (12 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als neuen Prozessor würde ich mir dann gerne einen Ryzen 9 5900X besorgen und irgendwann in den nächsten 3 Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte nachrüsten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## carstenhoehmann (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

zur Zeit habe ich folgenden PC im Einsatz:

Mainboard: Asus Z170 Deluxe 
CPU: Intel Core I7 6700K - 4 Ghz
RAM: 2 x 8 GB Kingston 8GB DDR4 PC4-21300U DDR4-2666 (15-17-17-35 7-60-20-7)
Monitor : Lenovo LEN T32p-20, (3840 x 2160, 31.5")
Grafikkarte : Intel(R) HD Graphics 530 (Interne Grafikeinheit)
Physische Speichermedien:
Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB (500.1GB, PCIe) : 466GB (C
WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 (2TB, SATA600, 3.5") : 2TB (D
Seagate ST4000DM004-2CV104 (4TB, SATA600, 3.5", 5425rpm) : 4TB (E
Gehäuse: Big-Tower ATX Thermaltake Overseer
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 - 500 Watt​

Da ich bisher nur die interne Grafikeinheit des Prozessors nutze, würde ich ganz gerne folgende Komponenten aufrüsten:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B550 Tomahawk (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 3X OC (32 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 45 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Gehäuse ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage alt, daher das Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Black. Ich finde es einfach klasse.

Ich möchte einige Vorher-Nachher-Benchmarks erstellen und dies neben Einbau und Umbau dokumentieren und natürlich mit Bildern und Text versehen. Fehlende Teile wie den neuen Prozessor werde ich mir natürlich kaufen. 

Danke 

Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf spannende Arbeiten und Einblicke.

Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen.

Carsten Höhmann

carsten.hoehmann@gmx.net


----------



## AKUMA888 (26. Oktober 2020)

So allen Teilnehmern viel Glück  und geduldiges warten


----------



## Dropkick_Phil (26. Oktober 2020)

Toi Toi Toi uns allen


----------



## LahmeMuehle (26. Oktober 2020)

LahmeMuehle schrieb:


> Heyho, ich nochmal, ein Kumpel wollte bei eurem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen und hat sich auch echt Mühe gegeben, aber er hatte sich noch nicht hier registriert und nun geht das leider nicht mehr, er würde sich morgen sofort einen account erstellen. Vllt könnt Ihr ja ein Auge zudrücken und euch trotzdem seinen Beitrag hier bei mir durchlesen un dihn mit in eure Gewinnspiel einbeziehen. <3  Grüße, Heiko
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...


Hat sich nun einen ACC: Gemacht, sein Name ist Kavian


----------



## Kabs1982 (26. Oktober 2020)

AKUMA888 schrieb:


> So allen Teilnehmern viel Glück  und geduldiges warten



Immerhin macht es sich Stephan dieses Jahr nicht so stressig. Sollte also gegebenenfalls schneller gehen und vor allem auch weniger Kopfschmerzen verursachen 

Wünsch auch mal viel Glück in die Runde


----------



## Kavian (26. Oktober 2020)

LahmeMuehle schrieb:


> Hat sich nun einen ACC: Gemacht, sein Name ist Kavian


Hier bin ich, das kommt davon wenn man alles auf den letzten Drücker macht


----------



## TheZweistein2 (26. Oktober 2020)

Auch ich wünsche an dieser Stelle den restlichen Teilnehmern viel Glück und ein erfolgreiches Rennen um die verbleibenden 5 Plätze (Das ich gewinne ist ja wohl klar! ).

Spaß beiseite, allen Viel Glück und danke PCGH für die Organisation des Gewinnspiels!


----------



## Daddioandre (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich lass mich mal überraschen, wer dieses Jahr ausgewählt wird. Sind ja wieder einige PCs dabei, wo man sagen kann, da lohnt sich ein Upgrade. Gut das ich das nicht entscheiden muss, sondern das Team, da wäre ich sicherlich ein wenig überfordert. Klar in dem letzten Jahr hat sich auch viel getan und ich habe gemerkt, wer einmal damit Anfängt seinen PC aufzurüsten, der dreht sich irgendwie in einer Spirale - man möchte immer etwas mehr - oder was neues ausprobieren. 

Viel Glück euch allen.

PS. Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind dieses mal weniger Retro Setups dabei?


----------



## Elrank (26. Oktober 2020)

Muss da @Daddioandre zustimmen. Habe auch etwas überlegt - sind ja nun über 600 Bewerbungen, grob gesagt. Das alles so durchgehen, selbst wenn man irgendwie herausfiltert wer nicht genug Bilder (etc) hat... da ist man wirklich beschäftigt.


----------



## Zaach (26. Oktober 2020)

Wünsche jedenfalls allen viel Glück.


----------



## AKUMA888 (26. Oktober 2020)

Kabs1982 schrieb:


> Immerhin macht es sich Stephan dieses Jahr nicht so stressig. Sollte also gegebenenfalls schneller gehen und vor allem auch weniger Kopfschmerzen verursachen



Was Wiederum bei den bewerbern für mehr stress und  Kopfschmerzen sorgt 
Aber verstehen kann ich es über 600 Bewerbungen lesen bewerten  aussortieren ...  Und das ganze bei denen die es in die engere auswahl geschafft haben nochmal


----------



## Kabs1982 (26. Oktober 2020)

AKUMA888 schrieb:


> Was Wiederum bei den bewerbern für mehr stress und  Kopfschmerzen sorgt
> Aber verstehen kann ich es über 600 Bewerbungen lesen bewerten  aussortieren ...  Und das ganze bei denen die es in die engere auswahl geschafft haben nochmal



Als Bewerber hat man vielleicht Stress, wenn man die Bewerbung macht. Sonst sehe ich das zumindest sehr locker. Da ich nun letztes Jahr selbst schon größtenteils geupgraded habe, sehe ich mich auch noch nicht unter den Auserwählten. Bei der großen Zahl an Mitbewerbern ist es halt relativ unwahrscheinlich. Aber wie heißt es doch.. dabei sein ist alles 



Daddioandre schrieb:


> PS. Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind dieses mal weniger Retro Setups dabei?



Siehe oben 


Alles einzeln durchzulesen ist halt unnötig. Es kann sich halt jeder mit seinem alten Zweitrechner bewerben und dadurch bedürftig erscheinen. Alleine daher kann man sich den Stress dafür sparen. Wie viele wirklich den Rechner als Main-Setup haben, mit dem sie sich hier bewerben, kann man halt leider auch nur raten.


----------



## 19Crasher88 (26. Oktober 2020)

Wünsche uns allen viel Glück und einen schönen Feiertag


----------



## spylie666 (26. Oktober 2020)

Was meint ihr wann erfährt man denn wohl die ersten die Gewinner? Ist ja doch ne menge zu lesen. Nicht das ich ungeduldig wäre, aber heute abend Vllt? 
 Spaß ...
Würde mich nur interessieren Wan man in etwa damit rechnen kann.

Ich bin Jedenfalls sehr gespannt. Good Luck everone!


----------



## Daddioandre (26. Oktober 2020)

Aufgrund der Anzahl schätze ich ca. 1 bis 2 Wochen. Wo Stephan das noch alles alleine gemacht hatte, da gingen beim letzten mal rund 3 Wochen drauf. Am besten einfach zurück lehnen und jede menge Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (26. Oktober 2020)

Daddioandre schrieb:


> Wo Stephan das noch alles alleine gemacht hatte, da gingen beim letzten mal rund 3 Wochen drauf.


da es Ihn ja jetzt doppelt gibt, könnte sich die Zeit diesmal halbieren ;D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVap6o2uYvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kabs1982 (26. Oktober 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> da es Ihn ja jetzt doppelt gibt, könnte sich die Zeit diesmal halbieren ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder aber er wählt die doppelte Anzahl an Gewinnern


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. Oktober 2020)

So der Grundstein ist wie angekündigt gelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt wäre es klasse, wenn ich einer der 6 glücklichen Gewinner wäre - dann hätte ich endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges System.

Wünsche allen viel Glück.


----------



## noizetunes (31. Oktober 2020)

Happy Halloween und viel Glück uns Allen!


----------



## nurintelkeinamd (1. November 2020)

Hi leute,

Kann mir jemand sagen, auf welchem weg man benachrichtigt wird, wenn man gewonnen hat?

gruss euer

nurintelkeinamd


----------



## Tebald (1. November 2020)

Man bekommt ne Mail bzw ne PM hier über das Forum oder?


----------



## cordonbleu (1. November 2020)

nurintelkeinamd schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, auf welchem weg man benachrichtigt wird, wenn man gewonnen hat?





Tebald schrieb:


> Man bekommt ne Mail bzw ne PM hier über das Forum oder?


Seht im Artikel (1. Post) unter "3. Abwicklung" beschrieben...


----------



## Pitcher2k6 (1. November 2020)

Der kurze Herzstillstand, wenn man eine Nachricht mit Absender PCGH bekommt, es aber dann um die Hardwareumfrage geht.


----------



## keineReflexe (1. November 2020)

Weis man schon wann entschieden wird wer gewonnnen hat?


----------



## Tebald (1. November 2020)

Pitcher2k6 schrieb:


> Der kurze Herzstillstand, wenn man eine Nachricht mit Absender PCGH bekommt, es aber dann um die Hardwareumfrage geht.


Hehe, ja denk ich auch immer


----------



## Daddioandre (1. November 2020)

Kurz gesagt - Nein.
Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ein bis zwei Wochen wird das sicherlich dauern, auch wenn schon eine knappe Woche rum ist, so wird es seine Zeit brauchen.


----------



## Unreal (1. November 2020)

Und ich dachte, das geht nur mir so xD


----------



## Dropkick_Phil (2. November 2020)

Geduld ihr jungen Padawane


----------



## Depugno (2. November 2020)

Tebald schrieb:


> Hehe, ja denk ich auch immer


Ging mir auch so


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (2. November 2020)

erst mal abwarten ...

Im Nachhinein war der Zeitpunkt von Pimp My PC evtl etwas ungünstig gewählt, kurz bevor AMD mit Big Navi an der Ecke steht. In meinen Augen wirkt jetzt Navi doch etwas altbacken, weil AMD einen extrem großen Schritt nach vorn getan hat. 

Nun ja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Sind ja viele recht ähnliche Wunschvorstellungen dabei. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## HaxTheCook (2. November 2020)

Unreal schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, das geht nur mir so xD


Ohne Witz, kurzer Herzstillstand


----------



## Kampfrapunzel (4. November 2020)

Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> erst mal abwarten ...
> *
> Im Nachhinein war der Zeitpunkt von Pimp My PC evtl etwas ungünstig gewählt, kurz bevor AMD mit Big Navi an der Ecke steht. In meinen Augen wirkt jetzt Navi doch etwas altbacken,* weil AMD einen extrem großen Schritt nach vorn getan hat.
> 
> Nun ja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Sind ja viele recht ähnliche Wunschvorstellungen dabei. Es bleibt spannend.



Ich finde solche Kommentare bei Gewinnspielen immer sehr interessant. Es wird etwas kostenlos  zur Verfügung gestellt und dann wird das noch kritisiert, dass das nicht aktuell wäre.
Gerade auch wenn man sieht, dass Du Dich selbst ja auch am Gewinnspiel beteiligt hast.


----------



## rabe08 (4. November 2020)

Kampfrapunzel schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Kommentare bei Gewinnspielen immer sehr interessant.


Insbesondere, da bei unsere Leidenschaft PC ja immer etwas neues, besseres, schnelleres vor der Tür steht. Man hätte ja schließlich mit der Aktion bis DDR5 warten können...


----------



## HaxTheCook (5. November 2020)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Insbesondere, da bei unsere Leidenschaft PC ja immer etwas neues, besseres, schnelleres vor der Tür steht. Man hätte ja schließlich mit der Aktion bis DDR5 warten können...


Das muss jeder lernen der sich mit dem Bereich auseinander setzt. Die Nächste Generation steht immer vor der Tür. Kaufe wann du brauchst, alles andere macht einen verrückt und man wartet nur unnötig. Musste das auch lernen in 20 Jahren PC-Selsbtbaugeschichte meinerseits


----------



## rabe08 (5. November 2020)

@HaxTheCook: Jupp.  Wichtig ist alleine, dann zu kaufen, wenn du etwas brauchst, nicht wenn du etwas haben möchtest. Ich kauf doch jetzt keine Graka, die sich in 8k von ihrer Sahneseite zeigt, wenn ich jetzt keinen 8k-Screen habe. Wenn ich denn mal einen 8k-Screen habe, sollte die passende Graka die Hälfte kosten. Oder ist schon im Mainstream Standard.


----------



## noizetunes (5. November 2020)

Ich bin zwar auch sehr (SEHR) gespannt auf das Ergebnis dieses Gewinnspiels ... aber ich denke, in der Welt passiert gerade so viel ... vor allem aber Corona ... da sollten wir uns alle ein wenig in Geduld üben (lernen)
Und sollte ich nicht zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören ... mache ich es wie der Trump ... einfach klagen! )) 
Nein ... bleibt geduldig und gesund


----------



## Opus_Dei (5. November 2020)

Da ich noch nicht angeschrieben wurde, fordere ich eine weitere Sichtung der Beiträge. Denn meiner ist der Beste und kann nur gewinnen! 
Falls mein Beitrag in der bisherigen Auswahl ist, muss die weiter Sichtung SOFORT beendet werden und die Gewinner (also ich) sind bekannt zu geben. 
Alles andere ist Betrug an unserer großartigen Community und eine nie dagewesene Schande für jeden ehrlichen PC-Schrauber.
Jensen bless PCGH


----------



## rabe08 (5. November 2020)

Demonstriert eigentlich schon ein bewaffneter Mob vor der Redaktion?


----------



## Hempel007 (6. November 2020)

Ne, aber ich habe bereits in 14 Bundesländern über meine 2000 Anwälte Klage erhoben.

Hier geht es zum Spendenkonto, damit ich weitere 10000 Anwälte beschäftigen kann.


----------



## taks (6. November 2020)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> Denn meiner ist der Beste und kann nur gewinnen!


Das kann nicht sein. Mein Beitrag ist sooo gut, dass sogar die PCGH Redaktion gesagt hat sie habe noch nie einen so guten Beitrag gelesen. Er war Perfekt: Perfekt geschrieben. Tatsächlich war er enorm Perfekt. Und ebenso Gewaltig. Die PCGH Redaktion sagte es war der beste und grösste Beitrag von jedem, der je einen Beitrag geschrieben hat.


----------



## Opus_Dei (6. November 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein. Mein Beitrag ist sooo gut, dass sogar die PCGH Redaktion gesagt hat sie habe noch nie einen so guten Beitrag gelesen. Er war Perfekt: Perfekt geschrieben. Tatsächlich war er enorm Perfekt. Und ebenso Gewaltig. Die PCGH Redaktion sagte es war der beste und grösste Beitrag von jedem, der je einen Beitrag geschrieben hat.


Das ist ein schrecklicher, wirklich schrecklicher Kommentar. Solche unfassbar schrecklichen Kommentare hat diese großartige Community nicht verdient! Ein Angriff auf jedes einzelne, wunderbare Mitglied dieser Community.
Niemand kennt sich so gut mit Beiträgen aus wie ich! Die PCGH Redaktion war überrascht wie gut ich mich mit Beiträgen auskenne. Ich kenne mich sogar besser mit Beiträgen aus, als jede Redaktion.
Fakt ist, dass ich diesen PC bauen werde! Und ich werde die Konsolenspieler dafür bezahlen lassen!


----------



## Daddioandre (6. November 2020)

oO Was zum...



Spoiler: belangloser Text



Solang hier nicht noch jemand zum totalen Hardwarekrieg aufruft.



Keep calm and drink Coffee!


----------



## DankerNoodle (6. November 2020)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> Das ist ein schrecklicher, wirklich schrecklicher Kommentar. Solche unfassbar schrecklichen Kommentare hat diese großartige Community nicht verdient! Ein Angriff auf jedes einzelne, wunderbare Mitglied dieser Community.
> Niemand kennt sich so gut mit Beiträgen aus wie ich! Die PCGH Redaktion war überrascht wie gut ich mich mit Beiträgen auskenne. Ich kenne mich sogar besser mit Beiträgen aus, als jede Redaktion.
> Fakt ist, dass ich diesen PC bauen werde! Und ich werde die Konsolenspieler dafür bezahlen lassen!


Der letzte Satz hat mich gekillt.


----------



## cx19 (6. November 2020)

DankerNoodle schrieb:


> Der letzte Satz hat mich gekillt.



Dito. Musste grade im Büro laut lachen. Gut, dass ich alleine hier bin.


----------



## Dropkick_Phil (7. November 2020)

Kann los gehen      



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (8. November 2020)

Kampfrapunzel schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Kommentare bei Gewinnspielen immer sehr interessant. Es wird etwas kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt und dann wird das noch kritisiert, dass das nicht aktuell wäre.
> Gerade auch wenn man sieht, dass Du Dich selbst ja auch am Gewinnspiel beteiligt hast.


Äh, wo habe ich das denn geschrieben? Ich habe geschrieben:
Zeitpunkt evtl etwas ungünstig gewählt = d.h. nicht, dass ich da etwas zu meckern habe, wenn etwas per Gewinnspiel verschenkt wird. 
Da die Preise teils erst Monate stäter einen Besitzer finden und bekannt war, dass AMD in Q4 nochmal neue potente  Hardware veröffentlich, hätte man möglicherweise 1 Monat warten können. Ist diese Überlegung so abwägig?



rabe08 schrieb:


> Insbesondere, da bei unsere Leidenschaft PC ja immer etwas neues, besseres, schnelleres vor der Tür steht. Man hätte ja schließlich mit der Aktion bis DDR5 warten können...


Danke fürs ins Lächerliche ziehen, aber gab dafür ja auch bei Dir ordentlich Likes zum Lacher
...  mir ging es nur um die AMD Navi, so dass für entsprechend mehr Punkte auch ein Pendant zu nVidias 30xx von AMD dabei gewesen wäre. Für alles Weitere gibt es hoffentlich auch ein "Pimp myPC 2021" und mehr.

Nicht jeder muss meine Meinung teilen, aber es wäre schön, wenn andere Meinungen nicht gleich runtergemacht werden. 
PS: DDR5 wohl ab Mitte 2021 im Serverbereich und für den SOHO, Geming Bereich wohl erst mit neuen CPUs in neuen Sockeln in 2022 oder später und auch dann würde ich nicht sofort da aufspringen ...

Danke


----------



## Kabs1982 (8. November 2020)

Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Äh, wo habe ich das denn geschrieben? Ich habe geschrieben:
> Zeitpunkt evtl etwas ungünstig gewählt = d.h. nicht, dass ich da etwas zu meckern habe, wenn etwas per Gewinnspiel verschenkt wird.
> Da die Preise teils erst Monate stäter einen Besitzer finden und bekannt war, dass AMD in Q4 nochmal neue potente  Hardware veröffentlich, hätte man möglicherweise 1 Monat warten können. Ist diese Überlegung so abwägig?
> 
> ...



Also ohne Dich jetzt heruntermachen zu wollen. Nächstes Jahr ist AMD wohl auch noch da und wir werden hier was anderes sehen, wie Du ja bereits selbst erwähnt hast. Die Redaktion hat eben auch noch anderes zu tun, außer Sponsoren für Sachen zu finden, die gerade erst langsam erscheinen. Zumal ja auch Weihnachten vor der Tür steht und Stephan bestimmt keine Lust hat hier zu sitzen sowie sich damit zu beschäftigen. Also einfach mal freuen über das, was man hat. Du kannst ja gerne für uns ein Big Navi Gewinnspiel machen, wenn es Dir so wichtig ist 

Wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint, aber schau auch mal auf die andere Seite vom Zaun.

Beste Grüße


----------



## FacR1987 (10. November 2020)

Also mein angesagtes 
Upgrade ist da und bereits eingebaut 😍✌️



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HaxTheCook (10. November 2020)

FacR1987 schrieb:


> Also mein angesagtes
> Upgrade ist da und bereits eingebaut 😍✌️
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wie nice. Gratuliere


----------



## Nobody2512 (10. November 2020)

Ich vermute ja, dass MSI meine RTX 3080 momentan nicht bereitstellen kann. 

Bezüglich meines Netzteilupgrades hat sich auch etwas getan. Leider hat das Straight Power 11 750W Platinum in Zusammenspiel mit meiner ASUS Strix GTX 1070 ti Spulenfiepen des Todes. Mal schauen ob das Seasonic Prime Px 750W besser ist. Mit dem Dark Power Pro 11 war das sehr viel leiser. Schade, dass das DPP12 noch nicht in den unteren Wattklassen verfügbar ist.


----------



## rabe08 (10. November 2020)

Es laufen im Moment nicht viele 3000er zu den Resellern. Systemintegratoren werden ganz gut versorgt, PR hat für Preisausschreiben auch genug. Prioritäten eben.


----------



## DeCysos (11. November 2020)

Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Ich vermute ja, dass MSI meine RTX 3080 momentan nicht bereitstellen kann.


Wahrscheinlich weil in China eine Fabrik in Flammen aufgegangen ist 








						Großbrand in der MSI Factory in Kunshan (China) - werden die Produkte knapp? Update | igor´sLAB
					

Ein kürzlich in Reddit veröffentlichtes Video mit der Überschrift "Das MSI-Hauptquartier in China ist offenbar gerade in Flammen aufgegangen There goes my 3080" zeigt ein Feuer in einem MSI-Werk in…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## onlinetk (11. November 2020)

Macht euch mal keine Sorgen, die verloste Hardware wird bzw ist bestimmt irgendwie geblockt für die Aktion.


----------



## Mortes82 (11. November 2020)

Eventuell liegt die Hardware sogar schon der Redaktion vor? Wie läuft sowas eigentlich normalerweise ab?


----------



## Octobit (11. November 2020)

Mortes82 schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt die Hardware sogar schon der Redaktion vor? Wie läuft sowas eigentlich normalerweise ab?


Ich würde davon ausgehen, da ja nicht bekannt ist welche Hardware letztendlich benötigt wird, die Hersteller schicken sie erst nach der Entscheidung zu pcgh.


----------



## Mortes82 (11. November 2020)

Junge gib mir keine Herzattacke... Ich seh hier ein Notify und mein Puls steigt um 100.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (13. November 2020)

Mortes82 schrieb:


> Junge gib mir keine Herzattacke... Ich seh hier ein Notify und mein Puls steigt um 100.


Ich glaube die Gewinner werden ohne Zitat bekannt gegeben, zumindest war es in der Vergangenheit so ...
Ging mir letztes Jahr aber auch 1x so ... ist doch nur etwas Spass, Spannung und im besten Fall was zum Spielen ...


----------



## Mortes82 (13. November 2020)

Wenn nur das Warten nicht so spannend wäre...  Ich schau mehrfach pro Tag nach, die Teile würden nen guten Schub geben und für meine Kollegin hier wären meine bisherigen Teile auch ein schönes Upgrade.

Und selbst kaufen ist aufgrund der finanziellen Situation leider definitiv nicht drin.


----------



## FacR1987 (14. November 2020)

Mortes82 schrieb:


> Wenn nur das Warten nicht so spannend wäre...  Ich schau mehrfach pro Tag nach, die Teile würden nen guten Schub geben und für meine Kollegin hier wären meine bisherigen Teile auch ein schönes Upgrade.
> 
> Und selbst kaufen ist aufgrund der finanziellen Situation leider definitiv nicht drin.


Da stimm ich dir voll zu.  durch den neuen Prozzi merkt man leider wie sehr die "alte" 5700XT limitiert
 Aber dafür vertrieb ich mir derzeit mit CPU OC und RAM Optimierung die Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H4nky (16. November 2020)

Hat schon jemand eine Benachrichtigung? Ich werde langsam aber sicher nervös haha. 

Grüße


----------



## Pohlinkzei (16. November 2020)

Ich denke, die Benachrichtigung, dass es eine Benachrichtigung geben wird, wird wohl hier erfolgen, wie es letztes 
Jahr auch schon war.


----------



## Mortes82 (16. November 2020)

@PCGH-Redaktion Ich würde gerne hier mal die Mods fragen ob wir vielleicht einen Zwischenstand bekommen könnten bzw. ob es momentan einen Overhead an Arbeit gibt und daher der Zuständige verständlicherweise die Aktion nachrangig laufen lassen muss...


----------



## AKUMA888 (16. November 2020)

RTX 3000 , Ryzen 5000 , RX 6000  . Ist halt eine menge neuer Hardware die in letzter zeit durch den Testparcours gescheucht wurde . Da wundert es mich nicht das es  ein bisschen länger dauert bis die Gewinner ausgesucht und benachrichtigt werden 

Ich starte jetzt GTA zum Wartezeit verkürzen  Und muss 15 Minuten warten bis das Spiel geladen ist


----------



## Jerem1ah (16. November 2020)

Und die ganze Community nur so :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tkrone (16. November 2020)

Warte schon seit 2013(?), als "PimpMyPC" noch nicht mal im Forum gemacht wurde.


----------



## noizetunes (18. November 2020)

Ich denke, die Jungs und Mädels der Redaktion haben aktuell einfach eine Menge Arbeit. Bleibt gesund und geduldig.


----------



## DAU_0815 (18. November 2020)

Jerem1ah schrieb:


> Und die ganze Community nur so :


Und alle Mitsingen:
_"... Das ganze Leben ist ein Quiz
und wir sind nur die Kandidaten
Das ganze Leben ist ein Quiz
wir müssen warten, warten, warten ..."_

Die Vorfreude steigt mit jedem Tag und die Vorfreude wird für die meisten von uns die schönste und leider auch einzige Freude dieses Gewinnspiels sein. Je länger Stephan also mit der Verkündung der Gewinner wartet, umso länger haben hunderte User eine schöne Zeit voller Erwartung und Spannung.

Munter bleiben






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WAl89Z8YL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aysem (18. November 2020)

noizetunes schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Jungs und Mädels der Redaktion haben aktuell einfach eine Menge Arbeit. Bleibt gesund und geduldig.


Big Navi, Custom RTX3000, Zen3 - Joaaa, kann man so sagen, würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## noizetunes (18. November 2020)

Aysem schrieb:


> Big Navi, Custom RTX3000, Zen3 - Joaaa, kann man so sagen, würde ich mal behaupten


Dabei würde ich mich schon auch anbieten ... den ganzen neuen "Scheiß" für die zu testen


----------



## Mortes82 (18. November 2020)

Och der Kram für den ich mich beworben habe wäre schon dicke genug.


----------



## Kampfrapunzel (18. November 2020)

Und ich so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortes82 (18. November 2020)

@Kampfrapunzel Warste da mit Retrobright dran?


----------



## Kampfrapunzel (18. November 2020)

Mortes82 schrieb:


> @Kampfrapunzel Warste da mit Retrobright dran?


Nee, gar nix von dem harten Zeug. Habs nur mal ne Stunde in Spül-Wasser eingelegt. Aber so richtig geht der Gilb nicht weg. Die harten Sachen sind mir zu "scharf", ich möchte da ungern was zerstören.


----------



## Wurstpaket (18. November 2020)

In die Sonne legen und der Gilb verschwindet. Jetzt im Winter vielleicht nicht so einfach, :/


----------



## SmashD (19. November 2020)

Kampfrapunzel schrieb:


> Nee, gar nix von dem harten Zeug. Habs nur mal ne Stunde in Spül-Wasser eingelegt. Aber so richtig geht der Gilb nicht weg. Die harten Sachen sind mir zu "scharf", ich möchte da ungern was zerstören.


Soweit ich weiß, ist Retrobright oder _Wasserstoffperoxid_ 3-12 % in Verbindung mit UV (Sonne oder Leuchte) das einzige effektive Mittel, um diese Vergilbungen insbesondere bei ABS los zu werden. Das sind auch meist keine Nikotinschichten etc. vom Rauchen sondern der Kunststoff selbst, die man noch mit sanften Methoden wie "Spüli" los werden könnte (ausreichend Durchgänge vorausgesetzt, richtiger Raucherschmodder klebt wie Sau, nur wenn's nass ist kaum bis gar nicht, hab selbst lange geraucht und bei einigen Dingen war mir das Wegschmeißen doch zu schade ...).

Aaaaaaaber eigentlich gehört das auch gar nicht hierher... Sorry


----------



## Opus_Dei (20. November 2020)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Redaktion überlegt, wie mit der aktuellen Liefersituation umzugehen ist. Nicht wenige wollen sich einen aktuellen Zen 3 Prozessor holen und / oder sogar eine Radeon RX 6000er GPU. Dank der knappen Verfügbarkeit (wie quasi zu jedem Launch neuer Hardware) und dank der tollen Menschen die ein Geschäftsmodell daraus machen neue / knappe Dinge aufzukaufen um dann teuer zu verkaufen, könnte es eine ganz schöne Weile dauern, bis manche Gewinner ihren PC fertig bauen können.


----------



## Pohlinkzei (20. November 2020)

Für Jene, die sich auch mit veralteter Hardware - in meinem Fall also Vorjahresmodelle - begnügen, wäre es allerdings hilfreich, den aktuellen Stand zu kennen. Man könnte ja auch sagen, wen der Zufallsgenerator schon rausgeworfen hat. Aufrüsten muss ich jetzt ohnehin, nur das Ausmaß hängt hiervon ab.


----------



## Hempel007 (20. November 2020)

Pohlinkzei schrieb:


> Für Jene, die sich auch mit veralteter Hardware - in meinem Fall also Vorjahresmodelle - begnügen, wäre es allerdings hilfreich, den aktuellen Stand zu kennen. Man könnte ja auch sagen, wen der Zufallsgenerator schon rausgeworfen hat. Aufrüsten muss ich jetzt ohnehin, nur das Ausmaß hängt hiervon ab.


Betonung liegt auf Vorjahresmodelle.... Mein Mitleid hält sich daher in Grenzen  Was seine Zeit braucht, brauchts eine Zeit und mit Sicherheit wird es durch solche Aufforderungen nicht schneller gehen...


----------



## Pohlinkzei (20. November 2020)

Ich meinte, mit Vorjahresmodellen aufrüsten, nicht von Vorjahresmodellen aufrüsten. mein System ist von 2008.


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. November 2020)

Opus_Dei schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Redaktion überlegt, wie mit der aktuellen Liefersituation umzugehen ist. Nicht wenige wollen sich einen aktuellen Zen 3 Prozessor holen und / oder sogar eine Radeon RX 6000er GPU. Dank der knappen Verfügbarkeit (wie quasi zu jedem Launch neuer Hardware) und dank der tollen Menschen die ein Geschäftsmodell daraus machen neue / knappe Dinge aufzukaufen um dann teuer zu verkaufen, könnte es eine ganz schöne Weile dauern, bis manche Gewinner ihren PC fertig bauen können.


Dann muss man variieren. Ein Ryzen 7 3800X ist immer noch eine famose CPU und man hat als Aufrüstoption für später dann noch einen Sechszehnkerner im Programm, der auch in fünf Jahren noch Maßstäbe setzen wird. Nein, es gibt für alles gute und schnelle Lösungen.

Ich schaue auch täglich mehrmals bei Geizhals nach, heute z.B gab es für wenige Sekunden bei Reichelt einen 5600X für 329,-€, ich lasse mich aber nicht so treiben. Im Januar hat sich das alles normalisiert. Und bis dahin nimmt man, wenn man es kaufen muss, eben andere Dinge.


----------



## Hempel007 (20. November 2020)

Pohlinkzei schrieb:


> Ich meinte, mit Vorjahresmodellen aufrüsten, nicht von Vorjahresmodellen aufrüsten. mein System ist von 2008.


Dann habe ich nie was geschrieben


----------



## Mortes82 (20. November 2020)

Bei mir würde es auch erstmal so aussehen dass sich beim 3700x bleibe und erst in einer der Rabattwellen vor AM5 aufrüste, was ich mir wohl definitiv hole bei Gewinn wäre eine Pcie 4 NVME. Dann wäre dass System aber auch erstmal wieder bis 2022 rund.


----------



## Jerem1ah (20. November 2020)

Also ich persönlich werde upgraden egal ob ich gewinne oder nicht. Habe mir vor 2 Wochen auch einen Ryzen 5900x bei Alternate vorbestellt und bisher noch keine Info bekommen wann der kommt. Ich werde jetzt erstmal noch abwarten bis die Gewinner bekannt gegeben werden. Sollte ich doch tatsächlich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören, dann warte ich noch bis die Hardware zu mir geschickt wird und falls der Zen 3 immer noch nicht lieferbar ist, dann wird er bei Alternate storniert und als Plan B kaufe ich mir einen günstigen 2500x der auch auf einen AM4 Sockel passt.

Das selbe gilt auch für den wahrscheinlicheren Fall, dass ich nicht gewinne. Momentan nutze ich noch einen i7 3770k, da ist auch der 2500x ein großes Update. Habe von Anfang an damit gerechnet, dass es schwer wird einen 5900x zu bekommen, Plan B ist also einen Zen 2 für 120Eur zu kaufen und den dann für ein bis zwei Jahre nutzen bis der 5900x dann für um die 450eur zu haben ist und dann noch mal upgraden um möglichst lange etwas von meinem Board zu haben. Plan C wäre der 3900x, das entscheide ich dann noch.
Da muss ich AMD echt loben, sie bieten so viele Prozessoren an, die alle auf den selben Sockel passen, da kann man als Nutzer viel besser und langfristiger planen.

Ich warte daher auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die Ankündigung, gerade wenn ich bei Photoshop mal wieder für mehrere Minuten auf den Ladekreis starre, fange ich an von meinem neuen Rechner zu träumen und stelle mir vor wie ich in großer Auflösung völlig ohne Lags Bilder zeichne  xD und jetzt mit Beginn der Black Friday Woche würde sich vielleicht auch das ein oder andere Upgrade etwas vergünstigt erwerben lassen.

Aber ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch, wenn es noch mal vier Wochen dauert bis Stephan so weit ist, dann ist das eben so. Ich muss auch jede Woche bei uns auf der Arbeit unsere Kunden vertrösten weil alle immer denken wir könnten Morgen anfangen und werden Gestern fertig. Ich bin Installateur und mache den Job wirklich gerne, ich bin Handwerker aus Leidenschaft, für mich gibt es aber nichts schlimmeres als diesen ständigen Stress und Zeitdruck. Immer dieses Damoklesschwert das über dem Kopf schwebt, bis Termin X muss fertig werden, kein Puffer eingeplant, geht was schief, dürfen wir Überstunden ackern. Deswegen gibt es ja so viele Pfuscher am Bau, Hauptsache schnell und billig, wohin das führt, sieht man ja mal wieder an der Betonplatte auf der Autobahn.

Ich sehe das also sehr gelassen, Redakteure haben ja auch ständig Stress, Artikel müssen fertig geschrieben werden und neue Produkte warten auf einen Test. Sie müssen ständig ihre Quellen beobachten, ob es etwas neues gibt über das sie berichten können und zwar möglichst bevor alle anderen es längst getan haben und dann ist noch ständig die Userbase am Meckern und Nörgeln 
Und ganz nebenbei soll man dann noch über 600 Bewerbungen durchlesen und hat die unglaublich schwierige Aufgabe sich für ein paar Gewinner zu entscheiden. Es gibt einige User hier, die ganz dringend ein Upgrade nötig hätten und selbst die mit einem guten Rechner, die nur eine GPU wollen, dürfen ja mitmachen, also müssen die Auswahlkriterien so angepasst sein, damit auch die eine Chance haben zu gewinnen. Am Ende sind es aber dann nur 1% aller Teilnehmer die gewinnen und da Stephan sich die letzten Jahre immer alle Beiträge durchgelesen hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er die Sache schon sehr ernst nimmt und sich lange Gedanken macht bis er eine endgültige Entscheidung trifft.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken, ja ich weiß, Cyberpunk steht vor der Tür, aber das Game macht auch noch Spaß wenn man es ein paar Wochen später zockt


----------



## Mortes82 (22. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabs1982 (22. November 2020)

Unterdessen in Stephans Büro:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lN4TSslz-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Unreal (22. November 2020)

Haste dir mal die Doku dazu angesehen? Schon interessant, wieviel Glück die Jungs beim Dreh auch hatten^^


----------



## rabe08 (22. November 2020)

Ich habe das Gerücht gehört, dass Stephan erst noch die Wahl in Michigan prüfen muss. Experten sind auf der ganzen Welt begehrt.


----------



## Jerem1ah (22. November 2020)

Einblicke in Stephans Arbeitsalltag: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H4nky (23. November 2020)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gerücht gehört, dass Stephan erst noch die Wahl in Michigan prüfen muss. Experten sind auf der ganzen Welt begehrt.


STOP THE COUNT!!


----------



## OldGambler (23. November 2020)

_*Beitrag auf eigenen Wunsch entfernt.*_​


----------



## Mortes82 (24. November 2020)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist Stephan schon seit ein paar Tagen im Urlaub. (Viele Grüße!)
Also wird es verständlicherweise wohl noch dauern.


----------



## wiffl (24. November 2020)

Wie werden die Gewinner denn benachrichtigt?


----------



## Mortes82 (24. November 2020)

Hier per PN und per mail auf die Mailadresse wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.


----------



## rabe08 (24. November 2020)

Mortes82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist Stephan schon seit ein paar Tagen im Urlaub. (Viele Grüße!)
> Also wird es verständlicherweise wohl noch dauern.


In Michigan!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. November 2020)

Ich hoffe doch das diejenigen mit wenig bis einstelligen Beitragzahlen, natürlich auch diejenigen die sich erst vor kurzem registriert haben, nicht berücksichtigt werden.
Denn das sind doch nur die Gewinnspieltouristen die man sonst nie sieht, die allermeisten von denen wollen gar nicht im Forum aktiv sein, an die ist Zeit und Geld verschwendet.
Klar kommt darauf keine offizielle absage, denn einige wenige bleiben trotzdem hängen.
Ich will nur sagen, dass aktive Nutzer bevorzugt sein sollten - Nein, ich habe mich nicht beworben.


----------



## Jerem1ah (24. November 2020)

Yikes, was eine Aussage... Man muss also viel im Forum schreiben um aktiv zu sein? Ist ja ganz was neues, so die User wo nur die News Artikel lesen, nur Videos auf Youtube schauen oder gar nur die Zeitschrift lesen, dürfen nicht mitmachen, weil sie sich bisher nie einen Account erstellt haben?
Außerdem mal abgesehen davon, sind Gewinnspiele keine altruistischen Gesten um jemanden zu belohnen, es ist schlicht eine Marketingstrategie, welche dazu dient, neue Leser zu gewinnen, ehemalige Leser wieder zurückzuholen und aktive Leser dazubehalten. Für Webseiten sind Gewinnspiele eine sehr einfache Methode eine Win-Win-Situation zu erschaffen, die Userbase freut sich und die Webseite erhöht ihre Reichweite.
Keine Webseite würde so viele regelmäßige Gewinnspiele ausführen, wenn sie damit an User "Zeit und Geld" verschwenden würden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. November 2020)

Ja ne is klar, die Erwiderung könnte von Trump inspiriert sein  
Sieh dir mal die vielen Nutzer die nur sehr wenige Beiträge haben, die sind kaum bis gar nicht aktiv, deine "These" läuft ins leere.
Schon klar das jemand wie du nicht zustimmt, wie könntest du auch 
Außer in solchen Themen sieht man dich in all diesen Jahren sowieso nie 
Keine sorge, ich lass dich wieder alleine, man sieht sich sowieso nicht wieder im Forum


----------



## Mortes82 (24. November 2020)

Ja, ich habe meinen Computec-account auf pcgh erweitert wegen dem Gewinnspiel. Und ich habe seit der Erstausgabe regelmässig die Zeitschrift mit DVD gekauft und daher Geld eingebracht.

WHO CARES?

Solche Beiträge führen ganz schnell in den Keller...

Edit: Falschen Namen korrigiert.


----------



## AKUMA888 (24. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das diejenigen mit wenig bis einstelligen Beitragzahlen, natürlich auch diejenigen die sich erst vor kurzem registriert haben, nicht berücksichtigt werden.
> Denn das sind doch nur die Gewinnspieltouristen die man sonst nie sieht, die allermeisten von denen wollen gar nicht im Forum aktiv sein, an die ist Zeit und Geld verschwendet.
> Klar kommt darauf keine offizielle absage, denn einige wenige bleiben trotzdem hängen.
> Ich will nur sagen, dass aktive Nutzer bevorzugt sein sollten - Nein, ich habe mich nicht beworben.


Ich bin unwürdig  

Sorry das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen jetzt


----------



## Jerem1ah (25. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar, die Erwiderung könnte von Trump inspiriert sein
> Sieh dir mal die vielen Nutzer die nur sehr wenige Beiträge haben, die sind kaum bis gar nicht aktiv, deine "These" läuft ins leere.
> Schon klar das jemand wie du nicht zustimmt, wie könntest du auch
> Außer in solchen Themen sieht man dich in all diesen Jahren sowieso nie
> Keine sorge, ich lass dich wieder alleine, man sieht sich sowieso nicht wieder im Forum


Schade, dass du so denkst. Ich muss gerade ein wenig Schmunzeln, du ignorierst, was ich geschrieben habe, vergleichst mich stattdessen mit Trump und nutzt dann selbst Polemik und ad hominem Argumente um deinen Standpunkt zu untermauern.
Ja schon möglich, dass wir uns nicht sehr häufig im Forum sehen werden, ich schreibe nicht viel im Forum, ihr habt alle weitaus mehr Ahnung und Fachwissen als ich bezüglich hardwarerelevanten Themen. Ich schreibe meistens immer dann, wenn ich eine Frage habe, die ich mir selber nicht durch eigene Recherche beantworten konnte.
Du kannst gerne meinen Beitrag hier durchlesen wenn du wissen möchtest wie ich genau PCGH benutze, dort habe ich das bereits geschrieben.
PCGH ist für mich vor allem eines: Recherche.
So gut wie alles was ich über Hardware gelernt habe weiß ich von PCGH, dem Forum und den Artikeln und wenn es darum geht etwas neues zu kaufen, dann lese ich mir zu erst hier die Testurteile durch. Hardware ist voller Fachbegriffe von denen ein Laie keine Ahnung hat, dank PCGH gibt es eine Platform bei der man sich beraten lassen kann, egal ob im Forum oder durch die Artikel, so eine gute Beratung bekommt man nirgendwo im Einzelhandel.
Ich bin in den letzten zwei Monaten regelmäßig hier, weil ich meinen PC upgraden möchte, ich habe bereits viele Stunden damit verbracht mir alles durchzulesen, damit ich möglichst eine gute Entscheidung treffen kann. Und so habe ich das die letzten Jahre schon gemacht und werde ich auch die nächsten Jahre so machen.
Das Gewinnspiel habe ich zufällig entdeckt und das Marketing funktioniert in meinem Fall, beispielsweiße wurde ich auf die Podcasts aufmerksam.
Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht das Wissen (und Zeit) mitbringe mich konstruktiv ins Forum einzubringen. Und ich habe keine Lust mich an unnötigen AMD vs Intel Diskussionen zu beteiligen oder über die geschriebenen Artikel zu Nörgeln.
Dein Kommentar hier ist doch das beste Beispiel dafür, als Lurker muss ich keine Dispute führen und meinen Standpunkt rechtfertigen und mich mit Polemikern rumschlagen. Nur so als Tipp, wenn du möchtest, dass User mehr aktiv sind, dann solltest du vielleicht nicht so eine Negativität reinbringen.
Elitismus ist sicherlich der falsche Weg um Werbung für das Forum zu machen.


----------



## Pohlinkzei (25. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das diejenigen mit wenig bis einstelligen Beitragzahlen, natürlich auch diejenigen die sich erst vor kurzem registriert haben, nicht berücksichtigt werden.


Letztes Jahr waren von den sechs Auserwählten ein Neuling und (mindestens) vier Veteranen, die schon Jahrelang hier angemeldet sind. Man kann also sehen, dass die Forumszugehörigkeit scheinbar mit in die "subjektiven Kriterien" einbezogen wird. Dass man eben nicht weiß, wonach der Delinquent ausgewählt wird, macht doch grad die Spannung an so einer Aktion aus. Ich glaube, dass eine gesunde Mischung aus (Teilnehmern x Rechnerbasis x Aufrüstprodukt) diese Aktion rund macht.  
Außerdem sagt meine Forumszugehörigkeit ja  nichts über mein Surfverhalten aus. Lesen und auf Werbebanner klicken kann ich auf pcgh.de auch, wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin. Das Heft kaufen natürlich auch. Ja, ich habe mich vermutlich nur für dieses Gewinnspiel angemeldet, ob der Account eine Karteileiche wird, liegt in der Zukunft und natürlich daran, ob sich meine Interessen wieder mehr in Richtung Gaming verschieben.


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2020)

Pohlinkzei schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr waren von den sechs Auserwählten ein Neuling und (mindestens) vier Veteranen, die schon Jahrelang hier angemeldet sind. Man kann also sehen, dass die Forumszugehörigkeit scheinbar mit in die "subjektiven Kriterien" einbezogen wird.


Ich habe das hier gerade zufällig gelesen und ich kann dir versichern das war eine absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## Pohlinkzei (25. November 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe das hier gerade zufällig gelesen und ich kann dir versichern das war eine absolute Ausnahme.


Was ist die Ausnahme? Dass Du das zufällig gelesen hast, dass ein Neuling unter den Auserwählten war oder dass der Rest (?) Veteranen sind?


----------



## noizetunes (25. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das diejenigen mit wenig bis einstelligen Beitragzahlen, natürlich auch diejenigen die sich erst vor kurzem registriert haben, nicht berücksichtigt werden.
> Denn das sind doch nur die Gewinnspieltouristen die man sonst nie sieht, die allermeisten von denen wollen gar nicht im Forum aktiv sein, an die ist Zeit und Geld verschwendet.
> Klar kommt darauf keine offizielle absage, denn einige wenige bleiben trotzdem hängen.
> Ich will nur sagen, dass aktive Nutzer bevorzugt sein sollten - Nein, ich habe mich nicht beworben.


Oh ja ... dann bin ich ebenfalls sowas von unwürdig ... so als "Neuling" ... was hat mich nur dazu verleitet, mich in einem Forum anzuzmelden ... nur des schnöden "gewinnen wollens" ... WUUUSAAAA ... und ich dachte, das wär eine Marketing-Aktion ... Forum bekannt machen ... Leser generieren!?  

Lasst uns alle doch bitte ruhig atmen ... weiter gemeinsam gespannt sein und uns für die Gewinner freuen ... wenn soweit! Das Leben da "draussen" ist doch manchmal schon ätzend genug! 

Bleibt gesund


----------



## hugolost (25. November 2020)

Solche Diskussionen gibt es in anderen Foren auch jedes Jahr wenn es zu Weihnachtszeit Gewinnspiele gibt. Da sind dann zig Accounts dabei die sich gerade frisch angemeldet haben. Oder die die sich nur für das Jährlich wiederkehrende Gewinnspiel einloggen.


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2020)

Pohlinkzei schrieb:


> Was ist die Ausnahme? Dass Du das zufällig gelesen hast, dass ein Neuling unter den Auserwählten war oder dass der Rest (?) Veteranen sind?


Soll heißen das in aller Regel 1 post Anmeldungen gewinnen.


----------



## Hoschi666 (25. November 2020)

Tach zusammen,

Soweit ich das Gewinnspiel verstanden habe geht es darum eine gute Bewerbung zu schreiben und eine, zu seinem vorhandenen Grundgerüst, passende Konfiguration für sein upgrade zu "erschleichen".
Ja ich gestehe, ich bin einer dieser Unwürdigen parasitären Kriecher die es tatsächlich wagen in dieses geheiligtes Forum beizutreten, nur um abzusahnen.
Auch wenn ich so gut wie nichts poste, habe ich trotzdem deutlich mehr (und nicht nur zu diesem Thema) im Forum gelesen. In so fern hat das Gewinnspiel als Marketingmaßnahme bei mir voll funktioniert. Und nur am Rande, je mehr ich von dem einen oder anderen Klugschreiber lese um so mehr vergeht mir die Lust mich zu beteiligen. In welcher Art und Weise sich hier manche kloppen wer den..., äh wer mehr Fachwissen hat ist manchmal echt nicht mehr feierlich.
Aber was soll diese Mißgunst? Wie kommt man dazu zu sagen ich will nicht das der eine oder andere Personenkreis etwas gewinnt?
Sollte die Zahl der geschriebenen Post oder der Veteranenstatus das primäre Kriterium sein, kann man in diesem Personenkreis eine Verlosung machen. Wozu dann noch ein Bewerbungsverfahren?
Bei mir hat einfach das Timing gepasst. Alles neu, keine 3080 gekriegt, also mal versuchen. Tut mir aufrichtig leid.
Außerdem gibt´s im Bereich Gaming und Basteln sicher auch junge Anfänger die nicht das passende Bare haben und es einfach mal versuchen wollen.
Denen würd ich´s eher gönnen als jemanden der täglich andere mit seinem Fachwissen beglückt und eh schon alles hat.(so lange die nicht meine 3080 kriegen)
Also:Leben und Leben lassen und auch dem anderen mal was gönnen.

Ist gut für´s Karma


----------



## big-erL (25. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das diejenigen mit wenig bis einstelligen Beitragzahlen, natürlich auch diejenigen die sich erst vor kurzem registriert haben, nicht berücksichtigt werden.
> Denn das sind doch nur die Gewinnspieltouristen die man sonst nie sieht, die allermeisten von denen wollen gar nicht im Forum aktiv sein, an die ist Zeit und Geld verschwendet.
> Klar kommt darauf keine offizielle absage, denn einige wenige bleiben trotzdem hängen.
> Ich will nur sagen, dass aktive Nutzer bevorzugt sein sollten - Nein, ich habe mich nicht beworben.


Also meinen Respekt hast du!

Ich würde natürlich meinen Gewinn, falls ich gewinne, sofort an dich abtreten...
Es gibt keinen würdigeren Gewinner als dich. 

Ich hoffe alle anderen Gewinner denken genauso wie ich. 

Neee Quatsch beiseite.

Wir sollten alle fair bleiben. 
Und jeder hat es verdient zu gewinnen.
Egal ob Neuling oder alter Hase.


----------



## Dropkick_Phil (26. November 2020)

Bis einer weint...


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2020)

Ich bin dafür, dass nur User mitmachen dürfen, die mindestens 100.000 Posts haben.


----------



## DAU_0815 (26. November 2020)

Nicht, dass wir als User eine Stimme hätten, um in diesem Fall mitzureden, finde ich es trotzdem sehr gut, dass jeder mitmachen darf. Auf diese Art und Weise bekommt das Forum neue Mitglieder und nichts ist wichtiger für ein lebendiges Forenleben.

Und die Vorfreude steigt weiter. Inzwischen schaue ich dreimal am Tag in diesen Bereich.


----------



## Wurstpaket (26. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass nur User mitmachen dürfen, die mindestens 100.000 Posts haben.


da ist der Name Programm


----------



## theoturtle (26. November 2020)

Glückwunsch den glücklichen Gewählten. Nächste Jahr dürft Ihr mir mal gratulieren 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Aufrüstberichte.


----------



## Vedder73 (26. November 2020)

Sehe ich das richtig...die RTX3080, auf die ich mich beworben habe, ist gar nicht vergeben worden!? Hast Du die jetzt, Stephan??


----------



## merkur1978 (26. November 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Spaß beim Aufrüsten.
Wir haben inzwischen einige der Komponenten bereits kaufen müssen, da das alte Mainboard seinen Geist aufgegeben hat (Ruhe in Frieden "Biostar TA790GX" nach 10 Jahren im Grenzbereich).


----------



## swatty (26. November 2020)

Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! Viel Spaß beim Aufrüsten!



Vedder73 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig...die RTX3080, auf die ich mich beworben habe, ist gar nicht vergeben worden!? Hast Du die jetzt, Stephan??


Soweit ich weiß wird die Hardware erst nach der Auswahl/Bestätigung der Gewinner beschafft.


----------



## Tebald (26. November 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner sag ich da gerne.


----------



## picknicker 1 (26. November 2020)

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## AyC (26. November 2020)

Irgendwas muss bei der Auswahl aber schief gelaufen sein. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, und ich habe es mehrmals kontrolliert, ist mein Name gar nicht dabei?

Glückwunsch!


----------



## keineReflexe (26. November 2020)

Wo kann man sehen wer gewonnen hat


----------



## Mortes82 (26. November 2020)

Wo zum Geier sind denn die Gewinner ausgeschrieben?


----------



## sirwuffi (26. November 2020)

die zufällige Vorauswahl von 40 Teilnehmern erleichtert natürlich die Auswahl erheblich


----------



## dny (26. November 2020)

Mortes82 schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier sind denn die Gewinner ausgeschrieben?


Hier sind sie ausgeschrieben

Wochen folgende Rechner gepimpt:

- PC von GrafVonRotz90
- PC von HManuB
- PC von MrHorstBeppo
- PC von Paul-W
- PC von purzelpaule
- PC von Wurstpaket

Glückwunsch!


Schade das die 3080 für die ich mich beworben habe, nicht vergeben wurde :/ Da hat man einem ja richtig Hoffnung gemacht. Liegt das hier an der Liefersituation oder warum wurde dafür keiner ausgewählt.

Leider kann man aktuell aber auch keine FE für 3070 oder 3080 kaufen, da sie einfach nicht vorhanden sind. Das ist schon ein bisschen frustrierend.


----------



## Tabby91 (26. November 2020)

Teilweise echt traurig, dass da Leute ausgewählt wurden, die sich echt keine Mühe gegeben haben bei der Bewerbung. Oder auch die, die einen neuen Account dafür erstellt haben. Schade für die, die wirklich Zeit hereingesteckt haben :/ Aber nunja.


----------



## AyC (26. November 2020)

Was ich schade finde, dass man einfach random 40 Beiträge gewählt hat und für diese 40 Beiträge dann über einen Monat gebraucht hat.  40 Beiträge schaue ich mir in einer Stunde an und entscheide dann...


----------



## sirwuffi (26. November 2020)

Schätze mal das war nicht der ursprüngliche Plan. Wurde bisher ja auch nicht so gemacht.


----------



## Basileukum (26. November 2020)

Fettes GZ an die Beteiligten, in Zeiten überteuerter Hardware sicher eine gute Sache!


----------



## ZeXes (26. November 2020)

GZ an alle Gewinner.  Bekommt jetzt absolute Top Hardware mit der ihr für die Zukunft sehr gut gerüstet seid.


----------



## Wurstpaket (26. November 2020)

moin

ich habe bisher noch nie irgendwas gewonnen (außer meine Frau ) und war extrem überrascht, als die PN eintraf.

das die Auswahl nur random erfolgte finde ich auch nur semi-gut, allerdings habe ich natürlich keine Gründe mich zu beschweren. 

ich freu mich dennoch riesig. Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit!


----------



## 19Crasher88 (26. November 2020)

Obwohl ich gewusst habe, dass die Vorausswahl per Zufall generiert wird, habe ich trotzdem nicht nur den "Text" der gewünschten Komponenten kopiert so wie einige Gewinner und eingefügt, sondern hab mir einen Weg der Aufrüstung überlegt, auch die im Gewinnfall selbst gekauften Komponenten bereits gründlich ausgesucht, Vor- und Nachteile bedacht (Kompatiblität zueinender...) und mir überlegt wie alles aussehen sollte --> so wie einige andere Teilnehmer auch

Trotzdem natürlich auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, ist immer wieder TOP Hardware dabei
Alle Guten Dinge sind 3 , dann bin ich nächstes Jahr dabei


----------



## DAU_0815 (26. November 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an  GrafVonRotz90, HManuB.  MrHorstBeppo, Paul-W, purzelpaule und Wurstpaket

Und bei uns anderen klappt es dann nächstes Jahr. Dann kann man jetzt endlich Hardware bestellen, ohne weiter zu warten, ob man doch gewonnen hat. Die Idee mit dem Verfahren finde ich gut. So ging es um etwas Glück und etwas literarisches Können und in Summe hatten wir ein gutes und spannendes Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Jerem1ah (26. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meinen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner auch von mir! 

Auch wenn ich nicht gewonnen habe, bin ich trotzdem froh, dass es nun endlich vorüber ist, weil das Ende des Gewinnspiels ist für mich direkt der Startschuss mein System aufzurüsten. Denke ich werde meinen Beitrag in etwas kürzerer Form dieses Wochenende noch im Kaufberatungsforum posten, damit die Profis hier nochmal drüber schauen bevor ich es dann bestelle.


----------



## Daddioandre (26. November 2020)

Von meiner Seite auch einen Glückwunsch an die sechs Auserwählten. Habt Freude beim Umbauen, sowie Spaß an dem fertigen Ergebnis und allen anderen eine angenehme Vorweihnachtszeit.


----------



## cordonbleu (26. November 2020)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.

Ich hab den Thread auch so trotzdem gerne durch geschaut. Einfach weils interessant ist, wie die Systeme der anderen so optisch aussehen. Nächstes Jahr werden die Karten dann neu gemischt.


----------



## Hempel007 (26. November 2020)

Auch ein Glückwunsch von mir an die Gewinner!

Schließe mich jedoch den Vorrednern an.  Von einer Zufallsauswahl war und ist in den Teilnahmebedingungen nichts zu lesen. Und nein, das Video ist kein Bestandteil der Teilnahmebedingungen. 

Trotzdem, allen Gewinnern viel Spaß beim Einbauen, Testen und Zocken!


----------



## Deacon_ (26. November 2020)

Auch von mir noch Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware. Für mich heißt es dann wohl dann in den sauren Apfel beißen und alles selber kaufen


----------



## Jiko (27. November 2020)

Uha, dann einen herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wir freuen uns auf die Bilder!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. November 2020)

Jepp. Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern. Mögen die Aufrüstberichte getippt werden.


----------



## marionege (27. November 2020)

Habe mir vor lauter Frust eine 3080 gekauft, ja ich habe eine bekommen ( bin ich jetzt auch ein Gewinner ? )
Her(z)lichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Zaach (27. November 2020)

Ich gratuliere allen Gewinnern ganz herzlich und wünsche euch viel Freude mit dem Gewinn 
Bin schon gespannt auf die Beiträge


----------



## Aysem (27. November 2020)

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern! Viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (27. November 2020)

Moin liebes PCGH Team,

ich mache normalerweise immer mit aber diesmal muss ich passen.
Mit meinem PC mit R9 3950x und einer RTX 3090 mit Custom Wakü lässt sich momentan nichts aufrüsten. (außer der 5950x wäre verfügbar)
Ansonsten tolle Aktion. Macht weiter so


----------



## rabe08 (27. November 2020)

Herzliche Glückwünsche an alle Gewinner! Mit dem Timing sollten doch die gepimpten PCs Weihnachten stehen. Ich freue mich schon auf die Berichte.


----------



## Rolk (27. November 2020)

> Wurstpaket



Na hoffentlich hat da keinen den Schlag getroffen, weil es wieder eine Verwechslung mit Wurstkuchen gab.


----------



## noizetunes (27. November 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner ... wünsche ein frohes basteln und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Dropkick_Phil (27. November 2020)

Na Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Pottsmoker (27. November 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! Viel Spass mit der neuen Hardware

Lachende Grüße

Pottsmoker


----------



## psalm64 (27. November 2020)

Auch von mir  Glückwunsch. Bin dann mal gespannt auf die Berichte.


----------



## OldGambler (27. November 2020)

Beitrag auf eigenen Wunsch entfernt.


----------



## Beicrom (27. November 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
Bin auf den Bericht wie jedes Jahr gespannt.


----------



## joNickels (27. November 2020)

Es macht so viel Spaß das große Paket mit der Hardware zu öffnen. Ich habe an dem Tag gut 6 Stunden oder mehr mit auspacken, Bilder machen und Zusammenbau (mein erster, sonst immer nur Komponenten zum entstauben ausgebaut) verbracht und die Zeit verging wie im Flug. Ich bin immer noch absolut Happy mit der gewonnenen Hardware. Seit dem Gewinn beschäftige ich mich auch wieder mehr mit der Materie und evtl. wird es bald ein WQHD Monitor.
Edit: Noch etwas Genugtuung in eigener Sache. Was wurde ich nicht für das 850W NT belächelt und jetzt müssen alle für die neuen RTX Grakas upgraden  


Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! Tolle Aktion jedes Jahr PCGH. Ich finde es auch schön, dass es wie ein Event bei dem alle dabei sind gehandhabt wird und nicht mit einem blöden Kommentar unter irgendeinem Video  Vielen Dank!


----------



## GrafVonRotz90 (27. November 2020)

Grüße euch! 
Find es schön, dass die Mehrzahl der Leute sich mit freuen und dazu gratuliere ich den weiteren Gewinnern!!! 

Stimme den Leuten zu, dass die Art der Auswahl schon etwas besonders getroffen wurde und es reichlich Leute gibt, die es ebenfalls verdient hätten (wie die Jahre davor). Habe mir im Laufe der Zeit einige Beiträge durchgelesen und sowas liest man sich nicht gerade mal so durch.

Jedoch darf man die aktuelle Situation nicht vergessen und dies macht auch nicht bei PCGH halt (die müssen auch die Maßnahmen umsetzen), was die Arbeit besonders bezüglich Testen von Hardware etc. erschwert. Dazu kümmert sich das PCGH-Team darum, dass wir auch genug und schnell neuen Stoff zum Lesen haben.



Den die neuen GPUs, CPU, Konsolen, der Podcast etc. fressen schon Zeit und dazu möchten wir alle gern die neuen Beiträge am liebsten *gestern* schon lesen. 

Bezüglich dem Thema "Neuling" möchte ich den Leuten den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
Lese seit viele Jahren die Zeitschrift und habe den Account eigentlich wegen den dem digital Abo. Das mit dem Gewinnspiel war echt zufällig und hatte jetzt mehr Glück als Verstand  Beiträge musste ich nicht wirklich schreiben, da die Zeitschrift und das Forum mit bereits vorhanden Themen es gut abdeckte. 

Jetzt sind wir alle wieder Freunde  und haben uns alle lieb !

Wir sollten die tolle Aktion "Pimp my PC" ehren. Sodass Stephan sowie das PCGH-Team  weiterhin Mühle
bzw. Herzblut hineinstecken. Hierzu können wir alle mit unserem Verhalten einen großen Beitrag leisten. Wenn wir dann sowas wie die Affiliate-Links etc. von PCGH nutzen (mache ich!), können wir alle noch was gutes tun.

P.S.:
Ein Konzept zum Aufbaubericht habe mich mir zurecht gelegt. Warte jetzt nur noch auf den Gewinn und freue mich auf eure Feedback! 

Eure GvR90


----------



## rabe08 (28. November 2020)

@GrafVonRotz90 Deine Bewerbung stach aber durchaus heraus, da steckte schon etwas Arbeit drin. Und dein PC hat es auch verdient . Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## eXtr3me6 (28. November 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner,
da ist meiner Meinung nach keiner dabei, wo es keinen Sinn macht. 
Auch ich habe mich erst hier registriert, als ich von dem Gewinnspiel las, ich lese seit Beginn von PCGH unregelmäßig schätzungsweise 6 Ausgaben im Jahr, je nach dem was auf dem Cover ist und ob ich eine Anschaffung plane (Preis/Leistungs-Käufer). Da das Gewinnspiel in der Print- bzw Digitalausgabe ausgeschrieben ist, finde ich es... sagen wir mal netterweise... unüberlegt zu fordern, dass keine Forum-Neulinge berücksichtigt werden sollen. Zum Glück entscheidet das die Redaktion.

Bei der Flut an Bewerbungen ist es wohl ohne zufällige Vorauswahl schlichtweg viel zu zeitaufwändig jeden Beitrag durchzulesen. Desweiteren ist in den Teilnahmebedingungen auch nicht gefordert einen ganzen Roman zu schreiben bzw seine Planung nachvollziehbar darzulegen (hab ich im übrigen gemacht, hat mir aber auch Spaß gemacht bei der Recherche). 
Hier hat jeder lediglich seine Zeit investiert und kann selbst entscheiden wie viel es ihm wert ist. Aber bei Gewinnspielen gibt es irgendwie immer etwas Missgunst. 
Ich bin gespannt auf die Berichte und hoffe, dass die schön ausführlich und interessant ausfallen. An der Stelle könnte ich Kritik verstehen, wenn jemand gewinnt und der Erfahrungsbericht sehr kurz und lieblos ausfällt.

Vorweg, das ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber Posts sammeln ist gar nicht so einfach, ich hab mir hier einige Themen durchgelesen und kann nix neues beitragen, also tue ich es auch nicht. Selbst bei neuen Beiträgen sind diejenigen, die gefühlt hier zum Inventar gehören immer schneller xD

Jetzt geht die Recherche weiter, ob mein Aufrüstszenario auch ohne Gewinnspiel finanziell realisierbar ist...

Viel  Spaß beim Schrauben und Schutzfolien abziehen


----------



## onlinetk (29. November 2020)

Ich denke bei 800€ Hardware Wert sollte man das schon mal so angehen alle Beiträge zu lesen. Zumal das ja wirklich keine Aktion ala Gewinne eine von 100 SSDs ist. Aus der Aktion kann man ein handfestes Konzept machen mit seiner Auswahl und das war auch Sinn und Zweck der Aktion. Statt dessen gibt es Bewerbungen mit "Ich melde mich auch mal und wünsche mir eine SSD und die RTX3080 weil ich sonst alles habe mit meinem RGB farbwechsel, wassergekühltem 400€ Gehäuse und einem i9-10900. Nur meine RTX2080 super ist zu schwach". Andere hatten echt ein Konzept und haben sich die Punkte gut eingeteilt. Bei einer Zufallsauswahl sind etliche Beiträge unter gegangen die sich wirklich Mühe gegeben haben. 

An die die es verdient haben herzlichen Glückwunsch und gut das es euch getroffen hat und für die lieblosen Geier nach Hardware Bewerbungen hoffe ich vom Herzen das man über die Auswahlkriterien in Zukunft noch mal nachdenken sollte.


----------



## Frechdaxx (1. Dezember 2020)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 

Da ich kein Glück hatte, mich die Situation mit meinem PC aber genervt hat, hab ich halt was unternommen. Selbst ist der Mann! Und da ich es eigentlich nicht gewohnt bin was zu gewinnen, hatte ich die Sachen sogar schon bestellt bevor hier irgendwas bekannt gegeben wurde. 

Hab mir folgendes gegönnt:
Gehäuse NZXT h710
Crucial MX500
BeQuiet Pure Power 11 600W (+ diverse BeQuiet Netzteilkabel aus der Zubehörsparte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechner ist vor allem beim zocken jetzt deutlich leiser und die Hardware ist nach wie vor mehr als ausreichend gekühlt. Man muss jedoch erwähnen, dass ich mich im ASUS GPU Tweaker auch noch etwas ausgetobt habe (Boost auf 1900 MHz gedeckelt, Powerlimit und Lüfterkurve wurden anschließend angepasst). Also die Lärmreduzierung kommt nicht allein vom Gehäusewechsel! 
Allerdings konnte ich mich nicht wie angedacht von der alten Raptor HDD trennen, raschelt daher ab und an noch im Hintergrund 
Bei Gelegenheit muss ich mir noch ein externes DVD Laufwerk bestellen.

In dem Sinne, Frohe Weihnachten an alle


----------



## Da-RAM-Bam (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich hoffe die Gewinner wissen das zu schätzen  

Gratulation auch von mir ! 

Danke auch an Stephan und co. vom Team, dass Sie die Auflösung der Gewinner noch zum Black Friday bekannt gegeben haben. So habe ich (trotz größtenteils enttäuschender "BF Angebote" (XD) doch ein paar Dinge etwas günstiger als sonst bestellen können.


----------



## HManuB (4. März 2021)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
leider ist schon länger nichts mehr zu hören und hier ist noch nichts eingetrudelt.
Wie ist der aktuelle Stand?
MfG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. März 2021)

Leider hat uns auf dem letzten Meter noch einmal ein Problem eingeholt: Eine der Lieferungen war nicht vollständig, wir mussten daher warten, bis die fehlende Hardware nachgeliefert wird. Aber: Die Hardware ist eingetroffen und wir haben damit das Video heute drehen können. Das bedeutet, wir werden ab Freitag die Hardware Schritt für Schritt rausschicken. Abhängig davon, wie stark unser Paketwagen gefüllt ist, sollte bis Anfang nächste Woche jedes Paket auf die Reise gegangen sein.


----------



## alimania (14. März 2021)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------

